# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Noviembre 2011 (II) +



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

Seguimos, por aqui.




_¡He hablado con simios más educados que tu! 
Me alegra que asistieras a tu reunión familiar diaria._


----------



## H_H (22 Nov 2011)

Porra: ¡¡¡A por los 7500!!!

Se admiten fechas...

La mia: 21 de diciembre de 2011.


----------



## Francisco Camps (22 Nov 2011)

¿Compro SANs o me espero a que nos intervengan ? ::


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

A verrrr.... Guybrushhhhh... que no ha puesto usteq que éste es un hilo míticooooo.... va a ser usteq reportado en 3,2....


----------



## tarrito (22 Nov 2011)

no me digan que ya no somos hilo místico  :´( :´(


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> ¿Compro SANs o me espero a que nos intervengan ? ::



Hasta que no salga el tonto haba de mariano diciendo que cojones piensa hacer
los de las agencias no levantaran la perspetiva negativa y seguiremos bajando
Paciencia y serenidad cristiana mientras tanto
mejor esperate,si estas fuera no tengas prisa

Mejor chicharrea con gamesa::


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Nov 2011)

pillo sitio y eso ...


----------



## atman (22 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Oigan volvamos al asunto. Alguien, po favó, ¿me dice como vé el SP500? Es que lo de los 4 minis churruscados que he puesto antes no es coña... cogidos en 1190... y claro... mi intención hubiera sido esperar a los 1195 y largarlos o meter SL si había fuerza, pero me he liado y ahora...
> 
> Yo sigo viéndolo largo, incluso con cierre en máximos del día y como para mantener. Pero por otro lado, creo que ya han quemado la pólvora que había para hoy y no veo excesivas ganas de seguir subiendo.
> 
> En resumen: ¿las aguanto?



Fuera en 1186 (cabroneeeessss....) sí, me declaro fan del landismo tardío,


----------



## patilltoes (22 Nov 2011)

Los misticos para diciembre eran 10.700, ¿no?

Y yo ayer entre en REE, a 31.50€ y plazo eterno. Ya veremos que tal me va.


----------



## bertok (22 Nov 2011)

Mamá, estuve aquí.


----------



## lokeno100 (22 Nov 2011)

mañana el ibex va a explotar de lo que va a caer


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> mañana el ibex va a explotar de lo que va a caer



pero si usted se mueve en el mundo de los perroflauticos chripitiflauticos,el que suba o baje no le afecta,no le hara mas pobre aunque si mas feliz
Ya se sabe que la pobreza une mucho::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

ohhh creí que eso lo ponía el sr. presi....
Disculpen su señorías.
edito(Si no lee alguien con lapotestad para cambiarlo que pongo *Hilo mistico:* delante del título )

Sigo con un aporte para iniciados, el RTI!!!!







Seguimos con la tendencia, el SAN guanea de nuevo más que el BBVA. 
Parece que esta haciendo un suelo (preciós suben y bajan a la par). Si sigue guaneando más el SAN, que también es probable ) se iría a 0.9 (el san 10% menos que el BBVA). Si rompe eso, se iría nuestro joven RTI a los infiernoj.
Mas frikinformes mañana o quizás no, cuando yo mismo me de cuenta de la futilidad de esto... :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Nov 2011)

Señores, mis perdidas acumuladas son 100€ que jugando 1000 (bueno, 900) no estan mal. No posteo porque el trabajo(que llena la cuenta) y el perder pasta(en estos quehaceres) me tienen entretenido.

Doy por hecho que esto va a guanear bastante, y tengo un par de miles que me gustaría meter y viendo la gente que va a la Junta del SAN pues valoro la opción, ya que bueno, me haré largoplacista, pero sera una fieshhta 

Los grandes hace mucho que no salen a saludar (Fran y MM) y pollastre últimamente no comparte sus riquezas XD, me siento desamparado :.(

Respecto al rifirafe del hilo en proceso de cierre, señor ANHQV, no nos corte usted también sus análisis, que si me fío de los míos(un par de bics apoyados en la pantalla grande XD) me arruino y no me llegan los 900 para el máster de 2 meses XD


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Nov 2011)

*Mañana Pepón?*

El FMI crea un crédito anticontagio en la zona euro: España podrá pedir hasta 46.650 millones.
El FMI crea una lnea de crdito para frenar el contagio en la zona euro: Espaa podr pedir hasta 46.650 millones,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ohhh creí que eso lo ponía el sr. presi....
> Disculpen su señorías.
> 
> Sigo con un aporte para iniciados, el RTI!!!!
> ...



Por favor,no nos prive usted
aqui las malas noticias siempre son bienvenidas
Ademas cada dia somos mas los que vamos a la JGA a que nos regalen paraguas para compensar perdidas::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Nov 2011)

Todos guanistas, yo ahora soy alcista, no se, no me cuadra tanta torta a partir de aqui, ya lo encontrari excesivo, obsceno. Recuerden que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa.

22 de Noviembre dejo escrito que las caidas no iran a mas, el misticismo me embarga. Veo los nuevemiles.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Voto por los alcistas y por el día de Acción de Gracias


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todos guanistas, yo ahora soy alcista, no se, no me cuadra tanta torta a partir de aqui, ya lo encontrari excesivo, obsceno. Recuerden que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa.
> 
> 22 de Noviembre dejo escrito que las caidas no iran a mas, el misticismo me embarga. Veo los nuevemiles.



Todos sabemos que la cosa esta jodia,pero esperabamos un poco de tranquilidad hasta Enero por el cambio de gobierno.No ha sido asi,el mercado no conoce de navidades ni de gaitas,quiere noticias y cambios YA o nos adelanta la mierda que viene el año que viene.
Es un adelanto que no esperabamos,ni mariano tampoco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todos guanistas, yo ahora soy alcista, no se, no me cuadra tanta torta a partir de aqui, ya lo encontrari excesivo, obsceno. Recuerden que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa.
> 
> 22 de Noviembre dejo escrito que las caidas no iran a mas, el misticismo me embarga. Veo los nuevemiles.



Yo tengo la escopetilla plomo cargada, pero no para estos niveles. Vamos a esperar a ver si hace un suelecito. Pero ya sabe como se las gastan estos malandrines. Te pegan un bajón a los 7700 (ahora ya es sólo es un 3% de bajada...) y te dan un subidón del 2%. Dejándote de nuevo con la duda. Al dia siguiente popón mode on via perroflautada y sube un 6% en un día dejándote cara merluzo.

Mañana no me retiro de la pantalla, puede ser dia interesante. Los gusanos ni fu ni fá. Hoy los precios no se han movido mucho, pero los indicadores siguen guanosos....

Mañana veremos...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Nov 2011)

Me apunto el hilo...


----------



## pepinox (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todos guanistas, yo ahora soy alcista, no se, no me cuadra tanta torta a partir de aqui, ya lo encontrari excesivo, obsceno. Recuerden que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa.
> 
> 22 de Noviembre dejo escrito que las caidas no iran a mas, el misticismo me embarga. *Veo los nuevemiles.*



Que trollaco, inductor de gacelillas al suicidio financiero.

Yo veo los 6.900. Antes de fin de año.

Se va a habé un follón.


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2011)




----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> mañana el ibex va a explotar de lo que va a caer



Le estoy empezando a tomar en serio como sentimiento contrario, mañana se confirmaran mis temores ::


----------



## Estilicón (22 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Todos guanistas, yo ahora soy alcista, no se, no me cuadra tanta torta a partir de aqui, ya lo encontrari excesivo, obsceno. Recuerden que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa.
> 
> 22 de Noviembre dejo escrito que las caidas no iran a mas, el misticismo me embarga. Veo los nuevemiles.



Pues bienvenido. Ya somos 2.

Me sentía muy solo aquí en la savanna, rodeado de gatitos con mucho pelo por el cogote :S.


----------



## tarrito (22 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Le estoy empezando a tomar en serio como sentimiento contrario, mañana se confirmaran mis temores ::



ummm ... cierto! 
pero el forero Condor se ha pasado hoy por el hilo con su: 
"Muhahahaha Muahaha Muahahaha y etc etc" y éste según mis estadísticas, suele acertar.

realmente muy difícil para mañana ienso:


----------



## pollastre (22 Nov 2011)

H_H dijo:


> Porra: ¡¡¡A por los 7500!!!
> 
> Se admiten fechas...
> 
> La mia: 21 de diciembre de 2011.




Sr. Guybrush... traiga el escáner retinal, no me suena este forero.

Sr. GhkGhk, hable con sus contactos en forocoches: investigue posible pasado forocochero de este nick.

A todas las unidades, extremen la precaución: tenemos un posible dos-noventa en curso (forero nuevo dando niveles místicos sin haberse presentado previamente en el hilo). 

No tiren a matar, lo queremos vivo.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Pues bienvenido. Ya somos 2.
> 
> Me sentía muy solo aquí en la savanna, rodeado de gatitos con mucho pelo por el cogote :S.



no se preocupe por esos gatitos peludos, usted alejese todo lo que pueda del negrote amigo de zuloman, ese si le dejara marcado como le pille ::

tantas ganas de guano no pueden traer nada bueno......


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2011)

La Judas tiene eso
que tiene mucho alcohol
eso si,es mi preferida


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

Recordatorio largo plazo de los dos grandes bancos (y la puta manía que tiene la gente de fijarse en ellos...):

BBVA:







SAN:







Pintan FATAL, y no es nuevo, ya lo he dicho varias veces. Es muy importante definir el plazo en el que operamos, porque de momento todo indica que queda mucha caída. La estructura puede romperse en cualquier momento, claro está, pero mientras no sea así la tendencia es fácil de identificar. Todos haciendo muchas coñas con el SAN y la JGA, pues a ver si al final...

Desde luego no sé si van a cumplir sus objetivos, pero yo ya he dicho en más de una ocasión que espero verlos por debajo de los 5 euros como mínimo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> ummm ... cierto!
> pero el forero Condor se ha pasado hoy por el hilo con su:
> "Muhahahaha Muahaha Muahahaha y etc etc" y éste según mis estadísticas, suele acertar.
> 
> realmente muy difícil para mañana ienso:



No opino lo mismo, este solo viene cuando ya está todo en marcha, podría cambiarse el nick a buitre


----------



## tonuel (22 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pinta de la hostia... :baba:




Me he permitido el lujo de corregir sus palabras... :X


Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Guybrush... traiga el escáner retinal, no me suena este forero.
> 
> Sr. GhkGhk, hable con sus contactos en forocoches: investigue posible pasado forocochero de este nick.
> 
> ...



Estoy en ello. Tengo a la brigada csi forocoches trabajando sin descanso. Pronto podre dar mas detalles, pero pinta bien.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Recordatorio largo plazo de los dos grandes bancos (y la puta manía que tiene la gente de fijarse en ellos...):
> 
> BBVA:
> 
> ...



Ea ya me a alegrao la noche, a mi y a todos los patriotas que tenemos SAN, no pa enriquecernos, sino para salvar al pais. :´´´(

Botiiiiinnn devuelveme mis dineross :´( :´( :´(


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (22 Nov 2011)

Claca, eres un ser de luz de este foro.

Muchas gracias por tus aportes, y te animo a que sigas aportando más, estás dentro del grupo de foreros que aporta "valor añadido" al foro, y así los ignorantes como yo vamos avanzando poquito a poquito.

Saludos.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Nov 2011)

Hablando de bolsa: Me flipa el Mentalista... y la pelirrojita. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (22 Nov 2011)

Está por ver si baja mucho o poco. Yo me inclino por lo segundo en este momento. Pero vete tú a saber. Está claro que el chart de horas en el SP está dominado por la media exponencial de 50 figuras y por una directriz bajista perfecta. Y la puede romper rápido, o no. Ahí está el big trade.

Me atrevo a decir que el SAN tiene un largo claro buscando el rebote en los mínimos del verano (que están ahí pegados). Es probable que rebote porque viene bajando sin descanso desde hace un tiempo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ea ya me a alegrao la noche, a mi y a todos los patriotas que tenemos SAN, no pa enriquecernos, sino para salvar al pais. :´´´(
> 
> Botiiiiinnn devuelveme mis dineross :´( :´( :´(



Ya sabe que en estos momentos difíciles para el país necesitamoa que haga un esfuerzo largoplacista e incluso piramidador.

[Mode Rubi-cabra: off]


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Nov 2011)

Página 3??? Impugno este hilo. Exijo que se abra de nuevo cuando no esté en el master


----------



## Claca (22 Nov 2011)

IBEX, el mismo gráfico de estos días:







Francamente, no es lo que yo esperaba, pues el precio se está pasando por el forro toda una bonita zona de soportes y amenaza con ir en busca del origen del movimiento y luego cumplir con el segundo bajista, cuando yo pensaba que los 8.000 aguantarían. 

De momento la estructura bajista ha ganado verticalidad y el carácter correctivo del recorte está adquiriendo tintes más guanistas, pero debido al contexto me cuesta creer que realmente pueda llegar a perder los mínimos de septiembre, veo más bien una trampa. Sea como sea, el gráfico apunta a más caídas, así que por ahora toca seguir fuera (y llevamos un tiempo así). Como dije ayer, hasta que no caigan los 8.250 no tendremos un gesto alcista que nos ofrezca las suficientes garantías.

Una cosa positiva se podrá sacar de esta situación, y es que estos días se entiende bien la diferencia entre soporte y suelo. El soporte está por probarse, es una zona donde anteriormente el precio frenó y es por lo tanto probable que nuevamente ofrezca un punto de apoyo. El suelo, por el contrario, es un soporte desde el cual ya se ha realizado un mínimo gesto técnico que nos indique rechazo a las ventas, superando, por norma general, una resistencia relevante. Durante todas estas sesiones el IBEX se ha comido soporte tras soporte, porque las resistencias que nos indicarían el fin de las hostilidades han permanecido intactas. En consecuencia, no ha habido suelo, sólo vagos apoyos al soporte.

Muy importante tener en mente este concepto, espcialmente cuando el gráfico nos está despistando. En este sentido el IBEX me está vacilando, pero tampoco me ha pillado a contrapié, pues en todo momento he visto la tendencia bajista inalterada. Más importante que acertar es no fallar -o al menos me consuela pensarlo -.


----------



## oriolaka (22 Nov 2011)

Sres ghkghk y Hellion; les sigo inmensamente agradecido por esa entrada de E.ON en la primera caída de agosto/setiembre, bendito subidón del 25%.. :8::8:

Ahora que parece que viene la segunda ración de guano, entre el techo de deuda USA y las primas de riesgo aquí.. tienen algún otro Kandidaten pa la lista de la compra? ..E.ON a 14, SAP a 38… hmmm... si eso voy sacando las palomitas..







Por cierto, que les parece Sanofi? la veo casi a punto de caramelo, aunque solo sea por el dividendo..ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Nov 2011)

Vamos

Es que ya se dijo que iba a haber una tendencia hace una semana y mira, aquí la tenemos y es bajista. Suerte para el que la pillara.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

MTS, que me han preguntado:







Hay que esperar a que rompa los 13,30 o a que se acerque más a los 11,40, que ahí sí tiene un señor seporte y permitiría una entrada con un stop claro.


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2011)

No puedo dejar de orinar... perdón, de pasar por el hilo para no ser abandonado en el olvido en esta nueva fase del mismo.

Respecto al debate entre Votin y ANHQV quisiera fortalecer el consejo dado a ANHQV en relación a que puede filtrar aquellos usuarios que no le interesan.

En mi caso tengo filtrados a *claca, janus, chinito, ghkghk, pollastre, mulder, fran200, MM, franR, Tonuel, Pacata, pepitoria, Janus* (por citar a los principales) y, prácticamente sólo leo los hilos que escribe *Guybrush_Threepwood*.

Quizás sea por eso que soy feliz y pocas veces me verá insultando a nadie.

Digo esto para que vea que "si se puede".


----------



## Xof Dub (23 Nov 2011)

Bueno, solo me paso un ratillo a actualizar el parte de bajas de estas mis primeras 24h como ejpeculadó (ghazal level 1)

El broker de ING tiene sus cosas buenas, pero para periodos de nervios y muy elevadas posibilidades de cagar el punto de entrada (lo que conlleva retiradas estratégicas y apresuradas en el mismo día...por no decir SL) me parece que no es el más adecuado

A primera hora de la mañana, como si de fichar se tratara, repase mis fundamentales y (especialmente) recapacite sobre lo de cortar perdidas y tal
aprovechando la coyuntura favorable en el arranque y con gran pena por estropear a las primeras de cambio lo que hubiera podido ser (y nunca fue ni será) un 100% de acierto operativo (de hecho es hasta ahora un 100% de desacierto)
logré cerrar la posición en el SAN en 5,400 con ligeras pérdidas, comisiones del broker aparte

Ahora bien, no satisfecho con mi 'hazaña' permanecí en la sabana y...quizás creyendome imbuído de algún conocimiento del que el resto del mundo carece... o quizás en mayor medida por la mezcla de curiosidad y aburrimiento que le sobreviene a uno cuando vuelve de comer y tiene el ordenador a mano...
...decidí reengancharme al SAN... lo se... los bancos ni con un palo... la gráfica de Claca (ahora tranquilamente ---diría con un gintonic en la mano, pero lo admito soy un ignorante en esa cuestión y lo mío se limita a un té calentito y un trozo de tarta--- ) es clara... y como castigo esta noche me voy a dormir con la pendiente de caída grabada en la retina :O)

La reenganchada es a 5,285, con el mismo volumen, es decir en plan pájaro en la mina, pero esta vez con el broker de Bankinter pq me sale más a cuenta si el señor amigo del tal zuloman tiene a bien acudir a nuestra cita
(De hecho, si no fuera por el ac**one... estaría muy seguro de que es un buen precio de entrada)

Las ABE ahí siguen, de momento capeando el temporal


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No puedo dejar de orinar... perdón, de pasar por el hilo para no ser abandonado en el olvido en esta nueva fase del mismo.
> 
> Respecto al debate entre Votin y ANHQV quisiera fortalecer el consejo dado a ANHQV en relación a que puede filtrar aquellos usuarios que no le interesan.
> 
> ...



Pues siga siendo feliz, y mucho. Pero se está perdiendo a parte de la creme de la creme del foro (excepto a janus y Janus, que debe ser un advenedizo). En Guybrush ha elegido bien.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Bueno, solo me paso un ratillo a actualizar el parte de bajas de estas mis primeras 24h como ejpeculadó (ghazal level 1)
> 
> El broker de ING tiene sus cosas buenas, pero para periodos de nervios y muy elevadas posibilidades de cagar el punto de entrada (lo que conlleva retiradas estratégicas y apresuradas en el mismo día...por no decir SL) me parece que no es el más adecuado
> 
> ...



Sólo un apunte, ese gráfico es de largo plazo, no te aconsejo que mezcles temporalidades porque te harás un lío. Se pueden plantear operativas alcistas en precios bajistas siempre que la tendencia acompañe al marco temporal elegido.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues siga siendo feliz, y mucho. Pero se está perdiendo a parte de la creme de la creme del foro (excepto a janus y Janus, que debe ser un advenedizo). En Guybrush ha elegido bien.



O se olvidó ud. de poner el [ironic mode] o no se ha dado cuenta de que Nico lo tiene activado por defecto ) (O no me he dado cuenta yo de que lo está usando ud.) (No son horas... :: )

Bueno, me puse al día, me suscribí al nuevo hilo, y mañana les seguiré todo el día. Suerte a todos y no se enganchen que la vida es breve, como desafortunadamente he tenido que ver en la jornada de hoy, y no estamos para perder tiempo en mosqueos.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No puedo dejar de orinar... perdón, de pasar por el hilo para no ser abandonado en el olvido en esta nueva fase del mismo.
> 
> Respecto al debate entre Votin y ANHQV quisiera fortalecer el consejo dado a ANHQV en relación a que puede filtrar aquellos usuarios que no le interesan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> O se olvidó ud. de poner el [ironic mode] o no se ha dado cuenta de que Nico lo tiene activado por defecto ) (O no me he dado cuenta yo de que lo está usando ud.) (No son horas... :: )
> 
> Bueno, me puse al día, me suscribí al nuevo hilo, y mañana les seguiré todo el día. Suerte a todos y no se enganchen que la vida es breve, como desafortunadamente he tenido que ver en la jornada de hoy, y no estamos para perder tiempo en mosqueos.




El tercero!!!!. A estas horas solo cabe cachondeo.
Todo adorno y artificio para denotar que siendo Janus, tiene pelotas que no conozca a janus. Algún desliz tuve antes de casarme ... pero no soy consciente de tamaño tropezón.:XX:

Sobra decir que Nico es un tío grande.

P.D: Lo de la creme de la creme es porque ahí no aparecía bertok ni Caos (y más que hay como Mariscos Recio, Silenciosa ....). Supongo que un olvido.


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

Me traigo esto que expuse bajo los efectos alucinógenos de cualquier droja, por la fecha del señor de 5 de noviembre



"Partiendo que personalmente el largo plazo no va más allá de la Strongbow que me tome dentro de un rato, voy a dar mi visión del escenario Mad Max de que se está hablando.
Si la situación empeora y se quiere llevar el sufrimiento a la fauna bolsística, se podría hacer una incursión a la zona de 7490 en muy breves fechas. La ruptura de este soporte debe hacernos pensar en una visita muy rápida (ahora hablamos en muy L/P, así que son cuestión de menos de un semestre) a la zona de los 6.670

El sufrimiento de la gacelada a estos niveles sería insoportable, y la sensación de hundimiento total de los grandes en bolsa, haría el resto. Un bonito rebote en los 6600 y papel barato para los que manejan la cuestión.
Para ser mas que Rappel y La Fuster juntos, coincidiría esta situación en Abril....base del canal a medio formado, que debería de tocarse en su base para empezar la remontada "refinitiva"







El trimestre es alcista. Lo gordo debería venir, si viene, a partir de la cuarta sesión del nuevo año.

Así que si ven cierre del trimestre arriba....CORRAN INSENSATOS

Guarden este gráfico en sus PC...hará ganar mucho dinero. Por la gloria de de los guardianes de Moldor."


Dentro de un rato revisamos ese objetivo que teníamos del Ibex en el corto plazo, a ver si la visión proporcionada por aquellas extrañas Yerbas sigue teniendo algo de sentido.


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Nov 2011)

La FED prepara un nuevo test estress segun parece y este es el escenario que plantea.









Si quieren saber más...Calculated Risk: Fed outlines new bank supervisory stress test


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Esas directrices bajistas del SP en horas están para ser respetadas. Nunca tirar largos hasta que sean superadas. Ahora mismo, arreón bajista que dejan la hipotética fuga para mejor momento.
Hay que aguantarse las ganas porque de momento hay guano ... por mucho que llevemos varios días en modo guano's day. El objetivo teórico es de 1136 aunque mucho dolor supondría. Adivinar el suelo es harto improbable y posiblemente very expensive. Hay que aguantar mecha.

Un rayajo de 9 pipos en el SP en un minuto de pasadas las dos de la magrugada ... no está nada mal.

Si siguen apretando el paso, y les dé por llevar el IBEX a los mínimos del verano, puede haber una oportunidad muy importante de rebote (7600 aprox, no seamos gorrones buscando el mínimo en la unidad). Llegar ahí del tirón tras fumarse dos mil puntos, bien merece una rafaga buena de largos.


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

Bien a muy corto plazo, para un día todo lo que sea fuera de 8016-7908 son movimientos de mucha entidad. Para abajo un nivel relevante se sitúa en 7.575 (lo que nos dejaría cerca del objetivo del post anterior)

Solo superando los 8328 podríamos dar por concluida esta caída, a la espera de la traca final, con el rally navideño por medio, que podría coincidir (Oh casualidades de la vida, con las medidas de MariJuano).

En el dax, todo lo que hay por debajo es terreno sin explorar, con un final cerca de los 5030

En el SP algo más clarito, por debajo de los 1183, los 1152 son visita como la de la suegra en Navidad, INELUDIBLE::::

En 1191 se encuentra la tabla de salvación de todos aquellos que tienen SANS y BBVAS en esos bonitos 6, cuando todo invitaba a entrar de forma patriótica. (Tabla de salvación momentánea, 5.21 el BBVA lo puede ver a no mucho tardar)


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

El Euro/Dólar también está dando sus alegrias. Magnífica serie se ha podido enganchar.

Tiene una pinta estupenda, hay que dejarlo correr con una cuerda larga, a ver a donde nos lleva.


Lo dicho señores, lo dejamos solo que ya es mayor. A ver que nos encontramos al despertar.

Buenas noches y felices sueños.






Un poco ñoño...pero entrañable. No pongo la gráfica del Euro/dolar pero mírenla a esta hora cuando despierten...si sigue bajando escribiré desde Mikonos, donde el negro de Zulomán dormita.


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Bien a muy corto plazo, para un día todo lo que sea fuera de 8016-7908 son movimientos de mucha entidad. Para abajo un nivel relevante se sitúa en 7.575 (lo que nos dejaría cerca del objetivo del post anterior)
> 
> Solo superando los 8328 podríamos dar por concluida esta caída, a la espera de la traca final, con el rally navideño por medio, que podría coincidir (Oh casualidades de la vida, con las medidas de MariJuano).
> 
> ...



La traca final te refieres a la bajada a esos 6600 de tu primer post? Es el mismo escenario,no? Rally de Navidad,bajada al infierno y ya subida? Creo que lo he entendido así,esta bien?
Sino superamos esos 8328, se supone que se iría directamente a los 6xxx desde este lateral?


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2011)

Tres comentarios aprovechando la diferencia horaria que juega a mi favor en este caso (acá aún es temprano).

1) Para dejar en claro el tema de Janus, advertir que, de los dos el que resulta inaguantable es *janus*. El *Janus* es buen tipo -aunque siempre avisa los buenos movimientos luego que los hizo-. El *janus* -como dije- es insufrible. 

===

2) He aprovechado estas vacaciones para avanzar en un sorprendente desarrollo de redes neurales y uso avanzado de la IA.
Dado que esto toma tiempo -Roma no se hizo en un día- tengo que avisar de sus actuales limitaciones.

Como Uds. sabrán la niña de Pollastre trabaja con previsiones futuras en rangos muy cortos... desde minutos a unas pocas horas... prácticamente es inútil para tomar decisiones para el día siguiente.

Y eso, luego de AÑOS de sofisticados trabajos de Pollastre en los programas y en miles de euros en equipos de lo más sofisticados (tanto que no dejaron casi fondos para usar buenas mesas y está usando unas frágiles de cristal).

OK. En apenas unas horas de trabajo ya he conseguido un programa que da la cotización ACTUAL, bueno... en realidad con un pequeño "delay" de unos segundos pero, casi casi que se puede decir que es la ACTUAL a los fines prácticos.

Un ejemplo ?

*Cierre de SAN en 5,24.*

Vayan a verificar y verán que el grado de acierto es del 100 % !!! 

Supongo que me puede tomar algún tiempo ir "avanzando hacia el futuro", primero unos pocos segundos, luego algunos minutos hasta, vaya a saber cuando, lograr varias horas de plena certeza operativa por adelantado.

Sé que como todo inicio es humilde -no he dicho otra cosa- pero, tener un 100% de acierto en modo PRESENTE no deja de ser un logro destacable y, me atrevo a decir, un promisorio inicio.

===

3) Ahora bien... pasando a la parte "seria" de este tema.

Quizás no resulte obvio y evidente pero, en estos meses muchos grupos han estado trabajando en pergeñar soluciones a esta crisis. Luego de casi tres años de desarrollo de la misma y de acumulación de datos, algunas soluciones empiezan a atisbarse.

Puede que no sean efectivas -la primera andanada de medidas no lo ha sido- pero, sin duda estas han sido pensadas -y serán ejecutadas- sin los nervios y la desesperación de los primeros momentos.

A mi criterio hay dos que tienen un gran potencial para destrabar la situación en que nos hayamos y que, de implementarse, podrían significar todo un "galopea a las alturas" de las bolsas -empezando por los bancos como es natural-.

- El anuncio del BCE 'prestando' dinero sin límite al FMI (lo que no rompe la ley) y luego siendo éste el que solucione la deuda de los Estados es, a los fines prácticos, un "eurobono" con el nombre cambiado.

- La batería de "bonos de colores" que van a ofrecer próximamente desde la Comisión europea (con los bonos rojos y azules y creo que hasta verdes), va al mismo destino por caminos diferentes.

Desde ya que estas acciones pueden tomar meses aún en ser implementadas pero, el hecho de que ya se las analice con este nivel de detalle me da a pensar que empezamos a tener "soluciones" más o menos eficaces para destrabar el problema financiero.

Por supuesto que *solucionar lo financiero no arregla automáticamente lo económico* (crear empleo será todo un tema) pero SIN resolver lo financiero (como estamos ahora) no hay modo de encarar el problema de la economía real.

Veo muchas más ideas y herramientas en los últimos días que en todos los meses previos. Como supo decir Claca en algún momento... cuidado que parece muy feo pero tal vez no lo sea tanto.

===

Me voy a completar mi desarrollo para ver si logro predicciones veraces en el rango del medio segundo de adelanto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Guybrush... traiga el escáner retinal, no me suena este forero.
> 
> Sr. GhkGhk, hable con sus contactos en forocoches: investigue posible pasado forocochero de este nick.
> 
> ...











Claca dijo:


> Recordatorio largo plazo de los dos grandes bancos (y la puta manía que tiene la gente de fijarse en ellos...):
> 
> BBVA:
> 
> ...



Voy a poner esa gráfica del SAN en mi escudo heráldico. Pero máldita sea, voy a tener que cambiar el AUT SAN A 4€ AUT NIHIL por el AUT SAN A 3€ AUT NIHIL!!!
Me sumo al ilustre Tonuel en que no pinta nada mal (lo sientopara los del bus de la junta...)


Mulder dijo:


> Ya sabe que en estos momentos difíciles para el país necesitamoa que haga un esfuerzo *largoplacista e incluso piramidador*.
> 
> [Mode Rubi-cabra: off]



Me ha llegado al alma...mañana compro!
:XX: :XX: :XX:


Nico dijo:


> No puedo dejar de orinar... perdón, de pasar por el hilo para no ser abandonado en el olvido en esta nueva fase del mismo.
> 
> Respecto al debate entre Votin y ANHQV quisiera fortalecer el consejo dado a ANHQV en relación a que puede filtrar aquellos usuarios que no le interesan.
> 
> ...




Se me han saltado las lágrimas al leer que gracias a mis post es ustéc feliz!!
:XX: :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días. 

¿Alguien entiende qué quiere decir el Sr. McCoy?

*EDITO: No lo sabe ni él: 
*

Cita textual del folleto: 


> La TAE mínima garantizada a vencimiento es de 0% y la máxima del 4.61%. La TAE de cada partícipe dependerá del momento en
> que cada uno suscriba.



El ejemplo perfecto de cómo escribir un artículo habiendo oído campanas sin saber dónde. 


Gane un 50% en dos aos, Barclays paga esta ronda - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com



> Barclays Garantizado Europa 2013 (BGE13).
> De acuerdo con el documento remitido cuando su comercialización a la CNMV, participa de las siguientes características:
> 
> Fondo de Inversión Garantizado de Rendimiento Variable.
> ...



Si voy hoy a la oficina de Barclays y en vez de cerrar la cuenta, que es lo que tengo pendiente de hacer desde hace mes y medio, contrato uno de esos lo que sean garantizados, dentro de un par de años me devuelven un cincuenta por ciento más?

No me fío un pelo de los bancos, pero en mi vida me han pasado suficientes cosas (aplicarme el inverso del tipo de cambio peseta/euro en un ingreso fue uno de los más divertidos) como para no olvidarme de que también son capaces de los más increíbles actos de incompetencia. 

¿Es posible que la hayan cagado hasta tal extremo, y que en vez de garantizar la aportación real, hayan garantizado la aportación teórica inicial y vayan a tener que devolver un dinero que no han recibido? Y sobre todo, ¿es posible que sigan vendiendo esos productos en esas condiciones?

Ya sé que es un offtopic aburrido, pero si fuese verdad, da para unos cuantos gintonics.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias, y espero que acabe ya el guano.

Aunque los datos macro chinos son malillos, apuntan a lo que comentaba el Sr.Caos. Ay, si es que viene todo junto.

Muy buenos graficos Claca, y si atendemos que el ibex es el indice mas bancario, pues blanco y en botella. Que dios salve a las matildes.

El sr.Macoy hace mucho cortapega, y en mas de una ocasion, sobre algun tema que yo conocia le he descubierto unas buenas patinadas, asi que me creo cualquier cosa del tipo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Ayer vino un señor de color a darme una charla y unas "caricias" :cook:, y me dejó una tarjeta de inmobiliaria Barreras :ouch:

La razón, el cierre de largos del SAN 5.509-5.25 ::


Para hoy: orden de largos ibex 7790.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



The Hellion dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> ¿Alguien entiende qué quiere decir el Sr. McCoy?
> 
> ...



¿Offtopic aburrido? si este asunto es de lo más entretenido:

"le garantizamos TOTALMENTE la devolución del 91.25% de su dinero si suscribe este fondo" 

"aunque puede que le devolvamos un poco más si pasa por el aro de nuestras leoninas condiciones (no vaya ud., so listo, a querer coger su pasta en cualquier momento y echarse a correr al monte)

Parece que la banca ha dejado de lado la ingeniería financiera para dedicarse a la ingeniería lingüistica


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Guanosos días.

A este paso no nos comemos el pavo de acción de gracias.


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ayer vino un señor de color a darme una charla y unas "caricias" :cook:, y me dejó una tarjeta de inmobiliaria Barreras :ouch:
> 
> ...



Le acompaño en el sentimiento... Créame, le acompaño.

Cuatro mini largos me dejé ayer en SP esperando que me pagaran el desayuno y ya usteq como nos hemos levantado. Entre 7 y 10 pips por barba.

Y ahora quiero verle las patitas al DAX pero me tiene loco. Yo diría que tiene que seguir hacia abajo hasta encontrar los 5400-20, pero ahora le veo cierta convicción hacia arriba... y no veo augures de buenas ni mala noticias de calado. Pendiente de nuestra prima y de LHC.Clearnet...


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Nov 2011)

Estimado Aquí_No_Hay_Quien_Viva, (en su próxima reencarnación móntese un nick más cortito, ¡porfa!), haga usted lo que crea conveniente, pero desde aquí, en el poco tiempo que sigo este hilo, creo que usted es una persona que hace lo mismo que los otros con buenos conocimientos sobre este mundillo.
Por lo tanto, yo le pido que siga por aquí, si le apetece.
Mientras tanto, le doy las gracias por todas sus aportaciones en este tiempo.
De todas formas, *No todo va a ser forear, ni tradear...*
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/o0XlAeZTRyQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Nov 2011)

Bueno, el ibex ya ha probado dos veces la miel de los 7930 y no rompe, se caerá por fin?


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

Buenos días

Lo siento, pero si que han declarado mas cortos a la cnmv el 18-11 lo curioso es que han sido a pocas compañias no como otras veces que era indiscriminado.Por raro que parezca no son ni al bbva ni al san pero si iberdrola gamesa y popular


----------



## faraico (23 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, el ibex ya ha probado dos veces la miel de los 7930 y no rompe, se caerá por fin?



Yo creo que esto irá parriba8:


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, el ibex ya ha probado dos veces la miel de los 7930 y no rompe, se caerá por fin?



Señores, se me saltan las lagrimas, acabo de recuperar mis perdidas con una vela de unos pocos segundos.

Y como tierna gacela no he dejado correr las ganancias y mi S.P. ha saltado.

Pero bueno, después de 3 operaciones, es mi primer acierto...

(Oigo aplausos,...gracias, gracias...)


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo creo que esto irá parriba8:



por mi ya pueden hacer lo que plazcan, no vuelvo a meter un pavo hasta mañana XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Ni los fundamentales nos acompañan, señores MM y Fran200 se les necesita en el hilo, aparezcan con sus nicks anteriormente citados, los otros no valen.

El señor Benditaliquidez tambien podria pasarse y decir algo, que levante el animo a los muchachos. 

Y claca despierte ya que esta todo el dia de parranda, y mi broker tiesisimo, el pobre no tiene ni para gasolina 95 pal cayene.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores, se me saltan las lagrimas, acabo de recuperar mis perdidas con una vela de unos pocos segundos.
> 
> Y como tierna gacela no he dejado correr las ganancias y mi S.P. ha saltado.
> 
> ...



Me alegro mucho :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

Indra tiene abiertos unos buenos cortos.







Aun así sigo pensando que todos estos cortos están alquilados y por tanto han de ser recomprados. 

*Sobre este viernes debería existir un rebote por la recompra de las posiciones del día 4-11*

Por cierto ghkghk creo le estas dando buenas tortas a algún leoncio nose cuanto capital habrás metido en bme pero has conseguido pararle y esta jugando con un 2'54% del capital


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ayer vino un señor de color a darme una charla y unas "caricias" :cook:, y me dejó una tarjeta de inmobiliaria Barreras :ouch:
> 
> ...



Oiga a mi no me culpe de sus relaciones interraciales que yo estoy esperando las san a 4 para forrarme :ouch:
Además aquí el que sabe de ttfes zuloman, no inmobiliariabarreras .....:. A este le va de cine en lo suyo


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

Y llego el manda mas, toma eurobonos Merkel

Barroso propondr los eurobonos pero advierte que no sern la 'panacea' - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

Compren señores, compren, que las tengo baratitas y me las quitan de las manos


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Un posible rebote parece que está en marcha. El DAX está muy lejos del mínimo (100 puntos) overnight y el estocástico en horas tira a alcista de momento.
Similar el SP (si bien bastante menos lejos del mínimo overnight) y su estocástico está comenzando a ser alcista (más recorrido que el DAX).
El SAN ha rebota justo en el mínimo anterior. Entro para adentro con 12000 títulos en 5,26 y SL-0,20


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias de nuevo,

me acabo de despertar, tenia puesta la grafica del ibex, y un cd de jazz de fondo y me he dormido. 

Me voy a por semillas y a mirarme un huerto.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Un posible rebote parece que está en marcha. El DAX está muy lejos del mínimo (100 puntos) overnight y el estocástico en horas tira a alcista de momento.
> Similar el SP (si bien bastante menos lejos del mínimo overnight) y su estocástico está comenzando a ser alcista (más recorrido que el DAX).
> El SAN ha rebota justo en el mínimo anterior. Entro para adentro con 12000 títulos en 5,26 y SL-0,20



Bancos caca.

Yo voy dentro de TEF...again


----------



## pipiolo (23 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

tan sólo quería presentarme. Soy pipiolo y llevo siguiendo burbuja info desde hace años aunque no he sido nada participativo hasta ahora por tiempo y, especialmente, por tener muy poco o nada que aportar. Gracias a este foro no me empepité hace años (2006-2007) de lo cual me alegro enórmemente.....tiempos aquellos de Miss Marple, Peter Pan, etc, etc.

Este hilo en concreto lo llevo siguiendo desde hace tamén año y pico ya que intento hacer algo en bolsa aunque por ahora con resultado nulo. Lo poco que he ganado algún año lo he perdido al siguiente....llevando ya unos 5 años con el tema de la bolsa...

Tan sólo quería presentarme y daros las gracias a todos por vuestros magníficos aportes. Especialmente a pollastre, claca, janus, anhqv y tantos otros que me dejo en el tintero.

Saludos y gracias.
Pipiolo.


----------



## Sukarrieta (23 Nov 2011)

Ante la avalancha de opiniones a favor y en contra, pues todo al rojo, he pasado todo de RF a RV al 90% que es la unica opcion de bolsa que te da la BBK para las epsvs... total hasta dentro de cinco años hay forma de echarle mano...


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Un posible rebote parece que está en marcha. El DAX está muy lejos del mínimo (100 puntos) overnight y el estocástico en horas tira a alcista de momento.
> Similar el SP (si bien bastante menos lejos del mínimo overnight) y su estocástico está comenzando a ser alcista (más recorrido que el DAX).
> El SAN ha rebota justo en el mínimo anterior. Entro para adentro con 12000 títulos en 5,26 y SL-0,20




El SAN de momento guano. Que aguente el stop .....


----------



## Misterio (23 Nov 2011)

> Grecia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Su banco central afirma que la pertenencia al Euro está en riesgo. El incumplimiento de los objetivos fiscales y el retraso de las reformas fiscales han reducido la reducido las sostenibilidad de la deuda.




Y el € jugando con el 1,34


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Nov 2011)

pipiolo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> tan sólo quería presentarme. Soy pipiolo y llevo siguiendo burbuja info desde hace años aunque no he sido nada participativo hasta ahora por tiempo y, especialmente, por tener muy poco o nada que aportar. Gracias a este foro no me empepité hace años (2006-2007) de lo cual me alegro enórmemente.....tiempos aquellos de Miss Marple, Peter Pan, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Como Calopez se entere de que desde el 2006 solo has escrito dos mensajes te evvia a una panda de rumanos a tu casa para que te partan las piernas.

Pero tu sabes el dinero que pierde el chaval si no posteas?


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Nov 2011)

ÚLTIMA HORA:
Alemania no logra tener suficiente demanda para colocar su deuda (11:19)


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Nov 2011)

pipiolo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> tan sólo quería presentarme. Soy pipiolo y llevo siguiendo burbuja info desde hace años aunque no he sido nada participativo hasta ahora por tiempo y, especialmente, por tener muy poco o nada que aportar. Gracias a este foro no me empepité hace años (2006-2007) de lo cual me alegro enórmemente.....tiempos aquellos de Miss Marple, Peter Pan, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Como se entere Calopez de que desde el 2006 solo has escrito 2 mensajes, te manda a tu casa una panda de rumanos para que te rompa las piernas.

Tu sabes la cantidad de dineros y recursos pone el jefe a tu disposicion? Tu entiendes el dineral que se deja en mantener el magnifico servidor?


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores, se me saltan las lagrimas, acabo de recuperar mis perdidas con una vela de unos pocos segundos.
> 
> Y como tierna gacela no he dejado correr las ganancias y mi S.P. ha saltado.
> 
> ...




¡Ese tío operando a pecho descubierto! :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Me parece a mi que la niña debe andar algo mareada, verdad?

Con lo facil que eran los años 2000 y 90´s. 

Tengo esto por aqui, voy a buscar el acompañante:


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ni los fundamentales nos acompañan, señores MM y Fran200 se les necesita en el hilo, aparezcan con sus nicks anteriormente citados, los otros no valen.
> 
> El señor Benditaliquidez tambien podria pasarse y decir algo, que levante el animo a los muchachos.
> 
> Y claca despierte ya que esta todo el dia de parranda, y mi broker tiesisimo, el pobre no tiene ni para gasolina 95 pal cayene.



Pronto volveré a la carga al 100% :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Me parece a mi que estas largo en otros temas, y haces bien. 

Juventud divino tesoro.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Pindik87 dijo:


> ÚLTIMA HORA:
> Alemania no logra tener suficiente demanda para colocar su deuda (11:19)



Esto es lo que parece que ha desarmado de momento el incipiente intento alcista en intradiario.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Esto no termina ni de guanear ni de recuperarse.

Esto esto en vez de thanksgiving va a ser nothinggiving.


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2011)

Bue, el mercado está patas arriba, la verdad. Estos días, la receta es la siguiente: se baja la carga de contratos, y se acorta la duración de las operaciones... en definitiva, limito mi exposición al mercado. 

Por supuesto al hacer eso obtengo menos beneficios, pero ya dije el otro día que estas eran semanas de agazaparse y ganar con precaución, no semanas de comprar Ferraris :

De todas formas, también quiero insistir en "lo de siempre": incluso en el pánico y la incertidumbre que estamos viviendo, los institucionales cumplen y las proyecciones funcionan; fíjese en la zona de relevantes superiores, cómo se respeta perfectamente y da opción a dos toques con sus dos buenas operaciones (la segunda es brutal debido al susto del BTC de la subasta teutónica).








chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me parece a mi que la niña debe andar algo mareada, verdad?
> 
> Con lo facil que eran los años 2000 y 90´s.
> 
> Tengo esto por aqui, voy a buscar el acompañante:


----------



## faraico (23 Nov 2011)

BUenos días a todos.

Janus me da a mi que te he comprado 2.000 títulos SAN a 5,20...

Si quieres te los vendo a 5,14 que es donde he puesto el SL.

Siento que te las hayan bajado justo a ese nivel:ouch:

Me habéis pegado eso de poner SL y quién me iba a decir a mí que me desprendería de unas SAN a 5,14)

Esperemos no sea así y de aquí suban hasta los 7 y pico de los esperados 10.7008:

BUenas plusvalías tengan ustedes


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Indra tiene abiertos unos buenos cortos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 45727
> 
> ...



Con la calderilla del bolsillo... izquierdo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Space Pope (23 Nov 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, usted esta redimido hasta la próxima subasta teutona. Un gin tonic y un par de Judas le acompañaran en la travesía.

Saludos y ándese por la sombra!


----------



## Seren (23 Nov 2011)

Me parece que el cuidador de Bankia definitivamente se ha largao


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pronto volveré a la carga al 100% :



A este joven lo sorprendió uno de mis agentes posteando a altas horas de la madrugada. Razonamientos finos, pero a deshoras. 

Yo había puesto una orden a mi amada requeteguanada SG a 14.96 con stop 14.12. Pero una voz en mi cabeza me dijo ... :

Guybrushhhhhhh
Guybrushhhhhhh 
Guybrushhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

y entonces lo vi.....





No hay figura de vuelta, espera a ver si aguanta soporte y se convierte en suelo oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Quietecico estoy más guapo.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> BUenos días a todos.
> 
> Janus me da a mi que te he comprado 2.000 títulos SAN a 5,20...
> 
> ...



Aguanta que saldremos vivos:Aplauso:
No hay ningún interés en ser asistentes asiduos a la Junta.:XX:


----------



## tatur (23 Nov 2011)

Largo en BNP a 24,94, esta vez es personal.


----------



## Space Pope (23 Nov 2011)

que cachondos los de la guarderia! Himboquemos al mago!!

de bolsa poco mas se puede decir, que no este ya dicho o en grafico, ahora toca ver como cada uno juega sus cartas.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

los gusanos vienen con ligero tono rojo

no es hoy el ultimo dia q estan abiertos esta semana?

el DAX parece q hoy se niega a bajar, en cuanto puede se aleja corriendo de los minimos..... veremos si es pq profetizan un rebote o simplemente estan dejando "diferencia" respecto a los gusanos para poder caer levemente jueves y viernes


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Calopez... el server... el server.... ¡EL PUTO SERVER!


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Calopez... el server... el server.... ¡EL PUTO SERVER!


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Calopez... el server... el server.... ¡EL PUTO SERVER!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Lo del pu*o foro este me desepera. La de millones que dejo de ganar por que se queda esto colgao. Co*o que le limpie ya los cabezales al spectrum!
En fin, están los leoncios acumulando SAN (si, nuestro amado SAN) en la zona de 5.23-5.26??

Ostras! que ha sido eso? (os sale la vela a las 13:50 hasta 5.30€)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Lo del pu*o foro este me desepera. La de millones que dejo de ganar por que se queda esto colgao. Co*o que le limpie ya los cabezales al spectrum!
En fin, están los leoncios acumulando SAN (si, nuestro amado SAN) en la zona de 5.23-5.26??

Ostras! que ha sido eso? (os sale la vela a las 13:50 hasta 5.30€)


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Qué está pasando?

Para arriba, para abajo...esto qué es ? Una canción de Ricky Martín?


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Nov 2011)

Doctor, doctor, veo doble... y triple...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Calopez... el server... el server.... ¡EL PUTO SERVER!



_Hoyga_, no escriba tantos mensajes iguales que va a saturar el servidor... 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del pu*o foro este me desepera. La de millones que dejo de ganar por que se queda esto colgao. Co*o que le limpie ya los cabezales al spectrum!
> En fin, están los leoncios acumulando SAN (si, nuestro amado SAN) en la zona de 5.23-5.26??



A ver, a ver... porque está en el techo del canal que lleva desde los máximos del viernes...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras! que ha sido eso? (os sale la vela a las 13:50 hasta 5.30€)



En mi broker no se refleja nada parecido :ouch:


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

También como recordatorio, ahora que hemos visto cómo están el BBVA y el SAN. IBEX, objetivos para el medio plazo:



Claca dijo:


> *IBEX:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto de vez en cuando lo voy colgando, porque sigue plenamente vigente, tanto el segundo impulso como el doble techo (y eso que el post que cito es de Agosto). El IBEX de momento nos ha hecho un pull y se ha vuelto a girar a la baja.

Ahora mismo acumulamos una gran sobreventa y es difícil que sigamos cayendo sin al menos un rebote fuerte, que será más o menos duradero dependiendo de si conseguimos superar los 8.250. La zona óptima para realizar este apoyo esta ya muy cerca y la marqué en el gráfico anterior, recuperando una directriz que en su momento comenté que ayudaría a enderezar el índice si la situación se iba de madre.

En este post se ve el planteamiento bajista (entonces latente), ahora activado. Es bueno ver como a pesar de que estos días me he mostrado optimista, equivocadamente, como se ha comprobado, en el gráfico no he forzado jamás las cosas y de hecho sólo he ido recogiendo objetivos bajistas que son los que han ido apareciendo: 



Claca dijo:


> Justifico lo dicho:
> 
> Primero, un vistazo en horario:
> 
> ...




Esto ya lo he comentado, pero es muy bueno recordarlo. Cuando en verano empezó el guanó me pilló por sorpresa y no hice caso a lo que hacía el precio, buscando desesperadamente excusas en el gráfico para apoyar lo que tenía en mente. Esto no funciona así y algún palo que otro me llevé hasta que recuperé la sintonía con el IBEX. Ahora, aunque yo pensaba que los 8.000 aguantarían apoyándose en la directriz, el gráfico decía que con la pérdida de los 200 se activaba un objetivo en los 7.4XX, y es por lo tanto lo que he mostrado. De momento son ya 400 puntos de caída. Podrá anular la estructura, pero lo que hay, es lo que hay. A la larga ir a tiro seguro es lo que da dinero.

Y ya que estoy aprovecho para comentar algo, aunque todavía queden lejos. En el rango inferior de los 7.000 el IBEX tiene una importante zona de soportes que probablemente coincida con el entorno de los 4,5 en los grandes bancos. Tal vez en esa zona el índice logre un un punto de apoyo importante (y los bancos también). Cuando llegue el momento, si llega, habrá que estar muy atentos a esa zona.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Doctor, doctor, veo doble... y triple...



Eso es que tiene fiebre. Se habrá resfriado, así que, ande, abríguese:


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Claca, diganos algo de TEF porfaaa porque a mi me tiene loca hoy.

Yo he entrado en 13,16. Tengo los stops puestos...estoy pensando en ni mirar más porque me tiene mareada.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, diganos algo de TEF porfaaa porque a mi me tiene loca hoy.
> 
> Yo he entrado en 13,16. Tengo los stops puestos...estoy pensando en ni mirar más porque me tiene mareada.



Voy, ahora editaré. Ya:







HCH, canal perdido, bajista sin duda. Sólo por encima de los 13,70 mejoraría algo. De momento objetivos bajistas en 12,70 y 12,53.

Puntos de soporte importantes en 13 y 12,70 euros. Como el IBEX, las probabilidades de que cuaje el apoyo aumentarán si coincide el soporte horizontal con la directriz o si refuerza un nivel frenando en un sitio y luego en otro. A muy corto plazo, es decir, ultra cortísimo, tiene que batir la directriz bajista para que mejore algo:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

Ayer por la noche me quede largo y he salido como he podido

Ahora por ejemplo es para salir por patas para los peponistas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> *a)* _Hoyga_, no escriba tantos mensajes iguales que va a saturar el servidor...
> 
> *b)* A ver, a ver... porque está en el techo del canal que lleva desde los máximos del viernes...
> 
> *c)* En mi broker no se refleja nada parecido :ouch:



a) Los mensajes iguales que los borre rita, por no decir nada más obsceno describiendo con mayor detalle lo que pienso (hasta lo cojo*nes de currarme post sublimes con animaciones que ni los pishar* para que de error luego el servidor)

b) Ok, gracias!

c) Jachondos los de IG....


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, diganos algo de TEF porfaaa porque a mi me tiene loca hoy.
> 
> Yo he entrado en 13,16. Tengo los stops puestos...estoy pensando en ni mirar más porque me tiene mareada.



tome, para q se mejore


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Nov 2011)

la h*ostia del ibex en este momento se la debe telefonica los gemelos aguantan, sorry *silenciosa* o iba corta:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a) Los mensajes iguales que los borre rita, por no decir nada más obsceno describiendo con mayor detalle lo que pienso (hasta lo cojo*nes de currarme post sublimes con animaciones que ni los pishar* para que de error luego el servidor)



El a) era para Claca, pero ya que lo menciona, ¿ha probado a, una vez recibido el error, poner fino el árbol genealógico del amado líder mientras pulsa "atrás" en su navegador para copiar y pegar la redacción del mensaje en un txt hasta la vuelta del servidor? (Con firefox me suele funcionar  )


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2011)

Ohhh... advierto que hoy es un día "serio" y todo el mundo está trabajando vigorosamente...

Qué pena !  había dejado un "anzuelo" en el tema de mi programa de redes neuronales y aplicación de IA que era capaz ya de darme *la cotización PRESENTE con toda exactitud* y, pese a todo el margen que daba eso para el cachondeo pasó sin pena ni gloria.

En fin... retomaré el tema algún día en que estemos distendidos hablando del maridaje adecuado entre hamburguesas y aguas gaseosas. 

Respecto a la evolución del mercado -y hablando por fundamentales- quisiera reiterar que advierto una cierta sensación de "piso" en lo que estamos viviendo.

Bueno sería aclarar que este "piso" es natural y no producto de medidas en concreto -que dicho sea de paso no han sido tomadas-.

Es como que las variables han llegado a un punto donde, aún sin anuncios rimbombantes, ni QEs aplicadas a fondo, ni anuncio de eurobonos, ni manipulaciones fuertes en los índices estuviésemos "aterrizando".

Quisiera fundarlo con datos concretos para ser más consistente pero, como sabrán, a veces las sensaciones están basadas en información "difusa" sin que eso les quite validez.

Unos meses atrás, sin medidas concretas, todo se hubiera derrumbado. Hoy, nadie tiene ningún anuncio decente en cartera ni se esperan QEs, inyecciones masivas ni cosas raras pero el mercado empieza a dar pequeños "rebotes" en el piso.

Un momento interesante porque, si bien no parece que esto vaya a subir RAPIDO, tampoco queda la sensación de que pueda despeñarse si Bernanke o el BCE no hacen anuncios.

Pregunta entonces: A partir de este punto cualquier medida ya sería "revigorizante" y empezaría a mover los mercados hacia arriba ?, aún cuando ni los políticos se esperasen eso ?

Por otro lado -y les tengo que jurar que me ASUSTA (*) y mucho- advierto que un escenario de "ahora cualquier medida generará optimismo y se subirá" para luego, en pocos meses, ver que los políticos se durmieron en los laureles, aflojaron sus deberes y todo se vuelve a derrumbar, aparece como muy posible o al menos totalmente probable.

_*(*) Por qué digo que esto me "asusta" ?*_

Porque hasta no hace mucho estaba en el grupo de los que se reian a mandíbula batiente del AT y la veia como un "engañabobos" más o menos estructurado (y útil para vender cursos) pero totalmente inútil y hoy, sobre todo por los gráficos de Claca -que suelen estar armados en rangos de dos años o más- he podido advertir que "_las noticias siguen al canal_" aún en plazos mayores a los que la mera casualidad permitirían deducir.

En plazos más cortos a veces hay divergencias muy gruesas y, sin duda, las mismas son operables por las "manos fuertes". Ellos pueden subir o bajar las cotizaciones y los índices pero, cuando se sube de nivel y se trabaja con rangos amplios (reitero el mérito de Claca en esto) a veces se logran proyecciones futuras que te dejan verdaderamente sorprendido.


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2011)

Ah!, en cualquier caso creo que algún día habría que organizar una colecta y *comprarle un regalo a Claca.*

Ignoro qué necesita -y cuál será el nivel de la colecta- pero, se merece una recompensa por sus esfuerzos.

Ya no como "colecta", sino como "caridad" también juntaría unos dineros para comprarle una mesa decente a los multimonitores de *Pollastre* antes de que colapse.





*PD* = Lo del auto de *Bertok* lamentablemente es irrecuperable. Ojalá se lo cubra el seguro.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ohhh... advierto que hoy es un día "serio" y todo el mundo está trabajando vigorosamente...
> 
> Qué pena !  había dejado un "anzuelo" en el tema de mi programa de redes neuronales y aplicación de IA que era capaz ya de darme *la cotización PRESENTE con toda exactitud* y, pese a todo el margen que daba eso para el cachondeo pasó sin pena ni gloria.
> 
> ...



como se nota q es argentino y q le gusta hablar 

haga un resumen para vagos españoles


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Un posible rebote parece que está en marcha. El DAX está muy lejos del mínimo (100 puntos) overnight y el estocástico en horas tira a alcista de momento.
> Similar el SP (si bien bastante menos lejos del mínimo overnight) y su estocástico está comenzando a ser alcista (más recorrido que el DAX).
> El SAN ha rebota justo en el mínimo anterior. Entro para adentro con 12000 títulos en 5,26 y SL-0,20



avisame si quieres ventanilla o pasillo en el autobus para la JGA
Ser accionista mayoritario tiene sus ventaas


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah!, en cualquier caso creo que algún día habría que organizar una colecta y *comprarle un regalo a Claca.*
> 
> Ignoro qué necesita -y cuál será el nivel de la colecta- pero, se merece una recompensa por sus esfuerzos.
> 
> ...



Creo que el que necesita una colecta es el server de Calopez


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Ah!, *en cualquier caso creo que algún día habría que organizar una colecta y comprarle un regalo a Claca.*Ignoro qué necesita -y cuál será el nivel de la colecta- pero, se merece una recompensa por sus esfuerzos.
> 
> Ya no como "colecta", sino como "caridad" también juntaría unos dineros para comprarle una mesa decente a los multimonitores de *Pollastre* antes de que colapse.
> 
> ...




Cuentan con mi aportación¡¡


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

No hagan tantos chistes sobre el server de Calopez que es bastante potente lo malo es que está en un sótano húmedo, a veces se cuela un 'bug' (bicho) en el sistema de válvulas de vacío y se para la máquina:







Pero les puedo asegurar que dispone de un hardware potente e incluso de secretaria que le lleva los programas al día.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Sr nico, anoche lo leí cuando lo posteo. Estaba medio zombie. Seguía leyendo y pensaba "que cojones está diciendo este tio?" Mire que mientras iba leyendo más, menos entendía, pero se iba formando la idea en el mi abotargada mente. Cuando por fín lo pillé, estuve riéndome un buen rato. Esta mañana se me olvidó contestar. 
Post hilarante sin duda fué!


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Para el IBEX la zona dura por arriba en el muy corto plazo son los 7.940.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

hay unas ganas de subir en el viejo continente........

pero los gusanos aun no dan el empujoncito....


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Deberia haber más guano, el € se está pegando una buena ostia.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

Se huele ya el catacrock....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Nov 2011)

Vaya ruina.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Vaya ruina.



Si tu no tienes nada.....
Ahora arcelor esta en minimo historico


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si tu no tienes nada.....
> Ahora arcelor esta en minimo historico



Si, si tengo, por desgracia.

Ya ves, Arcelor, que "tan alcista era", ha vuelto a su cauce...


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

uy el euro q debil....... al final va a cumplirse lo q dije la semana pasada........ q volvemos a minimos.......


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Deberia haber más guano, el € se está pegando una buena ostia.



Pues yo lo veo lateral desde las 11 de la mañana, aunque hasta esa hora si que andaba algo 'picado'.


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

Menuda merienda de negros están preparando los yankies...


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Animo señores.

Yo he comprado TEF y ahí se quedan hasta que se dignen a volver a valores decentes.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> avisame si quieres ventanilla o pasillo en el autobus para la JGA
> Ser accionista mayoritario tiene sus ventaas



Hamijo, de momento aguanta por encima de los mínimos del día. Lo primero que algo hace para empezar a subir, es dejar de bajar. El stop me da tranquilidad para no estar en la JGA.

Nunca fué fácil.:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

El señor bertok les va a poner cara la pared. La tendencia es su amiga. 

No entiendo porque quieren encontrar el suelo, y ganar el primer centimo, no lo entiendo.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, de momento aguanta por encima de los mínimos del día. Lo primero que algo hace para empezar a subir, es dejar de bajar. El stop me da tranquilidad para no estar en la JGA.
> 
> Nunca fué fácil.:XX:



Como no venga el eurobono las veo a 4 euros::


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo lateral desde las 11 de la mañana, aunque hasta esa hora si que andaba algo 'picado'.



Lo he mirado hace nada por primera vez desde ayer, y precisamente me extraña que apenas se estuviese cayendo un 0,5% con el ostión del €.


----------



## Space Pope (23 Nov 2011)

Hace poco leía un articulo de un trader USA en el que decia que estaba corto en SP y así se iba a quedar hasta que anunciasen oficialmente que estamos en recesión.

Buy the rumour, sell the news?


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

A 4 son caras, cuando prohibieron los cortos yo hablé de poner orden de compra a 3. Pero si llegan por debajo de cuatro ya me lo iría pensado. ¿alguien sabe si en el departamento de atención al accionista hay alguna moza agradable de ver?


----------



## BILU (23 Nov 2011)

Es buen momento para comprar SAN queridos shurmanos?? No os metáis mucho conmigo que soy amateur en esto. Gracias!!


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

aqui caemos menos q en USA, con eso del dia del pavo, no quieren mañana hacer kilometros de mas en la vieja europa

lo q no igualemos hoy, lo igualaremos mañaaaaaaaaaaaaaaana


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Nov 2011)

TEF se da de golpes con los 13, ya los ha tocado sin pasarlos


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Voy abrir el brokoli q igual entro en algo


----------



## monicagt (23 Nov 2011)

Los de "Estrategia e Inversión" todos los días me envían un email con un tocho impresionante para leer. Hoy solo me han enviado esto, y estoy preocupada, no sé que significa....

Además dice: Especial Inversión


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

BILU dijo:


> Es buen momento para comprar SAN queridos shurmanos?? No os metáis mucho conmigo que soy amateur en esto. Gracias!!



Si ,tu compra
que como baje de 5 te vienes a la JGA de mascota


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Nov 2011)

Pido ventanilla. Si va Ghkghk, me gustaría cerca de él, que parece un cachondo.


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Nov 2011)

¡Ouch!

Menudo desplome en USA. Y nuestro querido IBEX medio aguanta el tipo gracias al SAN, que se resiste a perder los 5,21. ¿Puede ser que lo estén intentando aguantar artificialmente?. De ser así, auguro guano terrible en cuanto pierda los 5,20. Por augurar, que no quede.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Los de "Estrategia e Inversión" todos los días me envían un email con un tocho impresionante para leer. Hoy solo me han enviado esto, y estoy preocupada, no sé que significa....
> 
> Además dice: Especial Inversión



se han dado cuenta q solo escriben mamarrachadas del tipo q el suelo esta cerca, q nunca habia estado tan barato + acojone pq ven q este oso es grizzly por lo menos + q ahora no pueden echar la culpa a ZP y no se la quieren echar a rajoy= notita

lo bueno, si breve, dos veces bueno


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Indra en 10 ay omá que rica.

Pero tiene más cortos que GAM, me da que romperá su soporte de 9,90.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pido ventanilla. Si va Ghkghk, me gustaría cerca de él, que parece un cachondo.



ghkghk como accionista de referencia ira en limusina, con chofer y todo

pero a todos los del foro, a la salida, nos viene a saludar y nos paga una copa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Lastima que el SAN y BBVA no guaneen, si no hoy seria un dia entretenido, y yo ayer ya no veia mas caidas, juasssss, este oso a parte de grande, le gusta la miel mucho.


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Ouch!
> 
> Menudo desplome en USA. Y nuestro querido IBEX medio aguanta el tipo gracias al SAN, que se resiste a perder los 5,21. ¿Puede ser que lo estén intentando aguantar artificialmente?. De ser así, auguro guano terrible en cuanto pierda los 5,20. Por augurar, que no quede.



Toca recomprar cortos, y si sigue la tendencia marcada de los 2 ultimos meses deberia ser este viernes

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## holgazan (23 Nov 2011)

Telefónica a 13.04.
Vendo bicicleta de montaña en buen uso, por no poderla mantener.
Me cachis en la Merkel y en todos los teutones.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como no venga el eurobono las veo a 4 euros::



Mi stop está en 5,06 euros. De ahí para abajo no me importa. No obstante, ahí sigue aguantando. Confianza.::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Telefónica a 13.04.
> Vendo bicicleta de montaña en buen uso, por no poderla mantener.
> Me cachis en la Merkel y en todos los teutones.



A la caja de ahorros a comprar mas, estan baratas baratas.


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Los de "Estrategia e Inversión" todos los días me envían un email con un tocho impresionante para leer. Hoy solo me han enviado esto, y estoy preocupada, no sé que significa....
> 
> Además dice: Especial Inversión




Impressivê.

¿Y cuánto dice que paga por eso? ::


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

GAM IAG y TL5 pueden ir a los infiernos.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

les ha llegado a ustedes un sms en el q pedian q confirmaran su domicilio?

en el mio ponia firmado -> african friend ::


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mi stop está en 5,06 euros. De ahí para abajo no me importa. No obstante, ahí sigue aguantando. Confianza.::



Que huevos tienes
Mucha gente no es capaz de dejar ahi la partida con -2400 euracos y echar la vista al frente para buscar otras plusvalias
Supongo que eso es lo que hace a un semiprofesional


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El Euro/Dólar también está dando sus alegrias. Magnífica serie se ha podido enganchar.
> 
> Tiene una pinta estupenda, hay que dejarlo correr con una cuerda larga, a ver a donde nos lleva.
> 
> ...








 
Buenas, ya le dije a alguno del foro que si dejara su sistema como apoyo decisional a mis predicciones, sería más rico...saludos


----------



## Seren (23 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Ouch!
> 
> Menudo desplome en USA. Y nuestro querido IBEX medio aguanta el tipo gracias al SAN, que se resiste a perder los 5,21. ¿Puede ser que lo estén intentando aguantar artificialmente?. De ser así, auguro guano terrible en cuanto pierda los 5,20. Por augurar, que no quede.



Es un doble suelo lo que está haciendo con el mínimo de semptiembre, que son mínimos desde el katacrack del 2009.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Indra 9.97 gogo go en 9,90 le atizo.


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Con la calderilla del bolsillo... izquierdo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Entre todos podiamos meterle un buen meneo a bme, cuanto habria que meter entre todos? Ahorro un poco mas y me apunto a la obra social del sr ghkghk... Alli lo bueno que hay un servidor de la leche, ya no haria falta intermediarios

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

Los usanos tienen bajista para unos cuantos días...

oh wait

jueves y viernes (casi) son festivos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Hay veces, no es lo normal en este nuestro hilo cuya prosa florida es internacionalmente conocida, en el que una imagen vale más que mil palabras.

He aqui a los amigos de Estrategias de inversión:






Y esto lo que pienso del SAN (*)







y esto







(*) A largo plazo. Pero, si hay cambio tendencia si se pueden coger algunas manzanas a corto y medio. But! primero lo primero. Suelo y figura de cambio oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Debe ser eso, hoy estan bajando lo de los proximos dias. Entiendo. Circulen no hay nada que resaltar.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A la caja de ahorros a comprar mas, estan baratas baratas.



Pero no preguntaba usted que para que entrabamos?

Mi no entenderrrrrrrr


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Es para el señor Holgazan, que siempre va a la caja de ahorros a comprar matildes. Pues hoy estan mas baratas que ayer. Asi que acuda y compre que estan baratas, juassss, baratas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

BILU dijo:


> Es buen momento para comprar SAN queridos shurmanos?? No os metáis mucho conmigo que soy amateur en esto. Gracias!!





FranR dijo:


> Buenas, ya le dije a alguno del foro que si dejara su sistema como apoyo decisional a mis predicciones, sería más rico...saludos



Gracias, me baje en mitad de la cuesta :ouch:. Pero gracias por sus post trasnochador.

PD: Tengo la gráfica guardada en el escritorio....


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2011)

visto que el primer autobuSAN (lo pillan!?? jajaja) está a tope, estoy por fletar otro para l@s que entremos entre 3.00 y 4 pelaos

voy resenvando plazas:

Capitán Zulomán que comprará entre 3.99 y 4.01
Tonuel que comprará a 3.01
Yo compraré al precio de Tonuel, solo unas pocas, para no subir el precio


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

botin jodete !!!!

con B, q nadie se sienta aludido


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pido ventanilla. Si va Ghkghk, me gustaría cerca de él, que parece un cachondo.





pipoapipo dijo:


> ghkghk como accionista de referencia ira en limusina, con chofer y todo
> 
> pero a todos los del foro, a la salida, nos viene a saludar y nos paga una copa




Con todos los que seremos, y homenajeando a mi tierra, estaba pensando más en convidarles a algo así:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que el cuidador del san ficha a las 5,porque le veo en 5,00 si no llega


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Hijos puta de Indra la van a bajar de soporte.

A un centimo ya 9,91 paso de ella que tiene pinta de romper cual gamesa.


----------



## holgazan (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es para el señor Holgazan, que siempre va a la caja de ahorros a comprar matildes. Pues hoy estan mas baratas que ayer. Asi que acuda y compre que estan baratas, juassss, baratas.



13.02
Por cada céntimo que baja pierdo más de 500€
Me cachis en la Merkel y los especuladores de Gual Strit.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Acabo de comprar 10 SAN, yo no me pierdo ese autobus.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Menos mal que el cuidador del san ficha a las 5,porque le veo en 5,00 si no llega



Corrigo, stop en 4,96 para tener un filtro del 4% sobre el mínimo relevante en 5,15. Debería aguantar aún con algún amago de trampa bajista adicional.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> 13.02
> Por cada céntimo que baja pierdo más de 500€
> Me cachis en la Merkel y los especuladores de Gual Strit.



500 chobos el cent? pero que carga le has metido jomio?


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Telef ya por debajo de 13,madre mia ,esto ha perdido los frenos


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 10 SAN, yo no me pierdo ese autobus.



Compra más. Con las plusvalías vas a poder ir en un Maserati Grand Turismo.::

Telefónica está pegada al soporte del 23/09. Ahí debe frenar y rebotar para aligerar tanto peso en la mochila. Nadie es adivino ... pero es posible un rebote asap.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> 13.02
> Por cada céntimo que baja pierdo más de 500€
> Me cachis en la Merkel y los especuladores de Gual Strit.



:::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Otras 10 tef a 12,99


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Corrigo, stop en 4,96 para tener un filtro del 4% sobre el mínimo relevante en 5,15. Debería aguantar aún con algún amago de trampa bajista adicional.



Me debes un cubata por la info8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Nov 2011)

"16:42 Moody"s confirma la nota de la deuda de Estados Unidos como "Aaa"

La agencia de calificación de riesgos Moodys confirmó hoy la nota atribuida a la deuda de Estados Unidos como Aaa, considerada como la mejor posible, pese al fracaso de las negociaciones bipartidistas para la reducción del déficit del país. Moodys tiene una perspectiva negativa de la calificación de Estados Unidos ante la necesidad de que realice una mayor reducción del déficit para revertir la actual situación, explicó la agencia en un comunicado, en el que también indicó que por ahora mantiene esa calificación. "

invertia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Holgazan a cuanto esta el dividendo de TEF, que ahora que la tengo en cartera me gustaria saber.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

Las últimas sesiones de OHL son de traca...


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Baila osito baila


----------



## Seren (23 Nov 2011)

7800 ibex, San 5,15..., compras cantadas, o es el suelo definitivo o empieza la segunda parte de esta peli de miedo.


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo sigo, poner SL es de pobres :XX: no vendí en su día con +30 cents voy a vender ahora con -30 :: ahí los dejo total son calderilla en cada uno a largo aunque yo creo que me los quito antes de fin de año.
> 
> Mis precios para entrar ahora
> 
> ...



A ver si aguantamos por una vez aunque sea solo por ver la cara a Botin.Indra tiene que recomprar muchos cortos en esta semana y luego tiene muchos mas aborttos desde el 18-11 que si siguiese la tendencia deberia ser pepon por el 9-12.
Mucha suerta con la operativa,le deseo que le den muchos papelitos del bce llamados leuros con los que comprar buenos percebes y demas crustaceos para estas navidades 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Baila osito baila



Anda
Ahi tienes a indra a 9,9 
compra,compra que sube::


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

Inversorehs.... 8:


a ver estudiao... ) ) )


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

5.500 euros a MTS. No se venden hasta que superen holgadamente los 14.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me debes un cubata por la info8:



Deberían haber plusvas para bastante más que un par de botellas de ron Maximo.
Vamos a ver si con un poco de suerte, le damos razones a pepón de volverse a dar una vuelta por aquí.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Indra 9,88 casi me mandrilean que sinverguenzas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Inversorehs.... 8:
> 
> 
> a ver estudiao... ) ) )




*BERHESTUDIAO* somarmujo, piltrafa, aregochinao.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> 7800 ibex, San 5,15..., compras cantadas, o es el suelo definitivo o empieza la segunda parte de esta peli de miedo.



The first one, sir. Really, the first one. No doubt.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Inversorehs.... 8:
> 
> 
> a ver estudiao... ) ) )



Tonuel

El Ibex está muy cerca del nivel místico de la firma, 7777

_*Regreso al futuro *_ :XX:


----------



## ponzi (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Indra 9,88 casi me mandrilean que sinverguenzas



Yo si comprase seria por el rebote del 25 o 28 si vas mas largo esperate que con la traca de cortos que han declarado a la cnmv no se a donde la quieren llevar

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

Esta tiene muy buena pinta para medio plazo 

Caterpillar Inc.: NYSE:CAT quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2011)

Hombre, los místicos 7700, y ustedes dudando de Rbotic... ¿Ven como iban a llegar? :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Eran 10.700 masmenos 3000. Ha acertado.

Malvado robotnick manifiestese para darle thanks.


----------



## holgazan (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Holgazan a cuanto esta el dividendo de TEF, que ahora que la tengo en cartera me gustaria saber.



Los próximos 100 años a 1,75€ como mínimo. :S


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si comprase seria por el rebote del 25 o 28 si vas mas largo esperate que con la traca de cortos que han declarado a la cnmv no se a donde la quieren llevar
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Jojojo 9,79 están haciendo saltar SL por doquier.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

No doy a basto con todas las acciones que me gustan a estos precios de cara a mi cartera a largo plazo...


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

TEF llega a los 12,70 seguro.

Pero esta vez digo que voy larga...y voy larga.

En 12 años me han dicho que agradeceré haber hecho esta compra jaja.

PD: Del rally navideño nos vamos olvidando


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Nov 2011)

No me digan que no es impresionante lo de estos dias. El guano para mi tiene 2 significados.

1º Este es el definitivo, el que nos llevara a soportes de 5500.

2º Es un timo para comprar mas abajo y salir como un cohete en cuanto se pongan de acuerdo los europeos en 4 chorras tipo eurobonos, y que la Merkel gobierne Uropa. 

Eso si, si uno va a gobernarnos a todos yo quiero mi anillo, aunque sea de plastico.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

los gemelos no quieren caer mas............ se guardan para el jueves y viernes......


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> TEF llega a los 12,70 seguro.
> 
> Pero esta vez digo que voy larga...y voy larga.
> 
> En 12 años me han dicho que agradeceré haber hecho esta compra jaja.



Pa navidad las tiene fuera todo mas tardar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Si quiere vamos juntos a la jga de TEF. A ver si nos dan algo.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

Es que, seamos sinceros, si se van a mantener 10 años, TEF a estos precios es un caramelo. Sé que el l/p no es lo que más se lleva en este hilo, pero hay cosas que son como son. Y eso que a mí TEF no es una empresa que me entusiasme.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Arcelol como rompa 11,42 se dirige a 10,50


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pa navidad las tiene fuera todo mas tardar.



Las habré vendido a 5 euros? :´(


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 5.500 euros a MTS. No se venden hasta que superen holgadamente los 14.



Dentro de lo que es anticipar, no me parece descabellada la compra (obviamente el objetivo es una coña en estos momentos). Aún así, stop, hamijo.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Jojojo 9,79 están haciendo saltar SL por doquier.



Esperate que llegue la subasta.....
hasta a janus se lo van a merendar los leoncios


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No me digan que no es impresionante lo de estos dias. El guano para mi tiene 2 significados.
> 
> 1º Este es el definitivo, el que nos llevara a soportes de 5500.
> 
> ...



NECESITO el post de Mulder de hoy.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Las habré vendido a 5 euros? :´(



A 14 digo yo ienso:


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

rango día: * 7.777,70 *- 7.936,10


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

pepitoria dijo:


> tonuel
> 
> el ibex está muy cerca del nivel místico de la firma, 7777
> 
> _*regreso al futuro *_ :xx:



*7777*

tocados


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

SAN a 2 cent de mínimos GUANUS MAXIMUS


----------



## Space Pope (23 Nov 2011)

ibex 7777

shurmanos, hay que tener mas fe!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Dentro largo en 7777. Cifra magica, y como esta tarde, es tradingtonto, pues un mini en ese nivel, el sl en 6666.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> PD: Del rally navideño nos vamos olvidando



este año el rally de navidad fue en enero, y vertical

recuerde de donde viene esta caida y lo q hemos caido en una semana

el problema del rally de navidad va a ser q no nos lo vamos a creer y como sera vertical, en 4 dias pescado vendido y gacelas fuera de juego


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

PD: es normal perder pasta y pasarselo pipa a la vez?


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que, seamos sinceros, si se van a mantener 10 años, TEF a estos precios es un caramelo. Sé que el l/p no es lo que más se lleva en este hilo, pero hay cosas que son como son. Y eso que a mí TEF no es una empresa que me entusiasme.



Este comentario no tiene ningún sentido y roza la línea que te separa de la llamada del pelotón de baneación >: (


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> PD: es normal perder pasta y pasarselo pipa a la vez?



algunas veces pasa...::


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

Que hacemos compramos algo barato????::::::::


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Si la última media hora es como la de los últimos días, acabamos en mínimos y pidiendo la hora.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

El señor ghkghk como buen leoncio, a veces nos suelta comentarios que firmaria el mismo gacela del año, para asi descolocarnos. Pero recuerda claca que el solo mueve el bankinter, bme, y otras tantas mas.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Este comentario no tiene ningún sentido y roza la línea que te separa de la llamada del pelotón de baneación >: (



Y yo que pensaba dejarle mis acciones a mis nietos


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Que hacemos compramos algo barato????::::::::



Me estoy oliendo un reversal de última hora usano que puede dejar pillada a la peña...


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Me las quitan de las manoooos oigaaa

5,15 nianainianoanoianoa


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Y por cierto, acudid a la cita:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Más útil que el 20-N es.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> NECESITO el post de Mulder de hoy.



por? tiene dudas de si estan acumulando o distribuyendo? :XX:

mire mejor a los gusanos o a alemania, como los primeros no enderecen el rumbo de las negociaciones y el S&P no encuentre un soporte.............y los segundos no dejen la cabezoneria.......... la ostia q se van a dar las bolsas europeas se va a oir hasta en china ::


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

Space Pope dijo:


> ibex 7777
> 
> shurmanos, hay que tener mas fe!





habrá que inmortalizar el momento con su correspondiente certificado... 









Saludos


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Que hacemos compramos algo barato????::::::::



Muebles en Ikea, o las ofertas de Leroy Merlin?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Juassssssssssss, cuanta orden a 5,15 del san. Si es que son. :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Hoy han barrido a los stop losers
Mañana ,el eurobon y don pepon


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

hoy con el SAN en minimos del año descorchareis cava o ginebras?


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Adiós 7777, ya no hay respeto por nada.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

y con Picard y Nelson incluidos... ) ) ) 








Saludos :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

5,15 subanse al tren.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por? tiene dudas de si estan acumulando o distribuyendo? :XX:
> 
> mire mejor a los gusanos o a alemania, como los primeros no enderecen el rumbo de las negociaciones y el S&P no encuentre un soporte.............y los segundos no dejen la cabezoneria.......... la ostia q se van a dar las bolsas europeas se va a oir hasta en china ::



Quiero saber si lo hacen discretamente o a pecho descubierto¡

Acumulando estamos los del hilo...que huevos¡¡ ::

Por cierto...mañana todos a comprar Banco de Valencia


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hoy han barrido a los stop losers
> Mañana ,el eurobon y don pepon



Cualquier día de estos saltará el rumor, filtración o lo que sea y el 10% arriba no se lo quita nadie al Ibex.


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> visto que el primer autobuSAN (lo pillan!?? jajaja) está a tope, estoy por fletar otro para l@s que entremos entre 3.00 y 4 pelaos
> 
> voy resenvando plazas:
> 
> ...



¡Oiga, oiga!. ¿No queda ningún sitio para los que hemos entrado a 5,16?. Sé que no he avisado con tiempo, pero es que me acaba de entrar la orden. 

Siempre me pasa lo mismo. Al final me quedo sin paraguas. :´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)




----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Firmas por un cierre en 7777


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Este comentario no tiene ningún sentido y roza la línea que te separa de la llamada del pelotón de baneación >: (




En 10 años hablamos, y si alguien que ha comprado TEF a 12 pierde dinero considerando precio a 23/11/2021 más dividendos... me como el owned.

No todo el mundo mira la bolsa diariamente, ni siquiera semanalmente, pero si un amigo que tiene unos dinerillos perdidos para meter a l/p, y me dice que ha comprado hoy TEF a 12.XX, no le diré que venda. Otra cosa es que ha de asumir que quizá las vea a 10.... Pues quizá.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

q salga pollastre, q salga pollastre !!!!!


----------



## Seren (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 5,15 subanse al tren.



En eso estamos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Bajese en el 6,x no espere mas.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> hoy con el SAN en minimos del año descorchareis cava o ginebras?



Si no se despeña el SP (ya está por 1165 con lo que debe parar y rebotar cerca de ahí), el SAN no pierde los 5 pavos. NO ES PROBABLE y esto va de probabilidad.

Deberían estar metiendo pasta ahí con un stop ceñidito, es en el miedo y el desfiladero donde se libran las batallas más generadoras de beneficio.

Lo mismo, perdemos el stop, pero bien merece la pena.

Se irá cantando en el hilo.


----------



## tatur (23 Nov 2011)

¿A que cerramos en 7777?


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En 10 años hablamos, y si alguien que ha comprado TEF a 12 pierde dinero considerando precio a 23/11/2021 más dividendos... me como el owned.
> 
> No todo el mundo mira la bolsa diariamente, ni siquiera semanalmente, pero si un amigo que tiene unos dinerillos perdidos para meter a l/p, y me dice que ha comprado hoy TEF a 12.XX, no le diré que venda. *Otra cosa es que ha de asumir que quizá las vea a 10*.... Pues quizá.



Y estos ni siquiera dan paraguas :´(


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Oiga, oiga!. ¿No queda ningún sitio para los que hemos entrado a 5,16?. Sé que no he avisado con tiempo, pero es que me acaba de entrar la orden.
> 
> Siempre me pasa lo mismo. Al final me quedo sin paraguas. :´(



El bus de los acc de los 5 esta lleno
esperese al de los 4::


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En 10 años hablamos, y si alguien que ha comprado TEF a 12 pierde dinero considerando precio a 23/11/2021 más dividendos... me como el owned.
> 
> No todo el mundo mira la bolsa diariamente, ni siquiera semanalmente, pero si un amigo que tiene unos dinerillos perdidos para meter a l/p, y me dice que ha comprado hoy TEF a 12.XX, no le diré que venda. Otra cosa es que ha de asumir que quizá las vea a 10.... Pues quizá.



la cosa no es el precio de la accion, q ese precio no es malo aun estando algo lejos de su minimo de hace unos años

el problema es q en 10 años la inflacion....... ya sabe....... aunq tb le digo q si el dividendo es igual de generoso en todo este tiempo (y superior a la inflacion anual) pues se puede tomar como un deposito a muy largo plazo


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> y con Spock y Nelson incluidos... ) ) )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Con Spock?. :8: ¡¡¡Te voy a dar....!!! :XX:

¡CON EL GRAN _JEAN LUC PICARD_, SO NECIO!

(Dicho desde el mayor de los cariños frikis, por descontado)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

No en serio, el cuidador del ibex esta aqui, lo cierra en 7777. Les tengo miedo.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si no se despeña el SP (ya está por 1165 con lo que debe parar y rebotar cerca de ahí), el SAN no pierde los 5 pavos. NO ES PROBABLE y esto va de probabilidad.
> 
> Deberían estar metiendo pasta ahí con un stop ceñidito, es en el miedo y el desfiladero donde se libran las batallas más generadoras de beneficio.
> 
> ...



eso si es verdad, ahora mismo entrar no es una locura, y esperar a una señal de vuelta puede significar dejar de ganar 10 centimos o mas

pero aun asi...... hay q tenerlos muy grandes para entrar sin señal de suelo (en ningun indice), si hoy la hicieran los gusanos, ole sus pepinos


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Con Spock?. :8: ¡¡¡Te voy a dar....!!! :XX:
> 
> ¡CON EL GRAN _JEAN LUC PICARD_, SO NECIO!
> 
> (Dicho desde el mayor de los cariños frikis, por descontado)




voy a editarlo antes de que se entere alguien...


----------



## ghkghk (23 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> la cosa no es el precio de la accion, q ese precio no es malo aun estando algo lejos de su minimo de hace unos años
> 
> el problema es q en 10 años la inflacion....... ya sabe....... aunq tb le digo q si el dividendo es igual de generoso en todo este tiempo (y superior a la inflacion anual) pues se puede tomar como un deposito a muy largo plazo




Cuando la inflación comience a peponear, que irá de la mano de recuperación bursátil (o esas son mis cábalas). 

El dividendo doy por hecho que lo van a reducir y mucho, si no en breve nos plantamos en un 15% de RPD.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

El pop a 2,8
mañana a 2,5


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Nov 2011)

Dentro en Arcelor a 11,45
No me gustan los stops. Si hay que esperar 10 años se espera.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Suerte en el viaje a 10,5


----------



## Pindik87 (23 Nov 2011)

Que cierre tan bonito, no? ::::


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

ya me estoy viendo a Matías Prats dar la noticia...



*"Hoy la bolsa española ha cerrado en los místicos 7777 puntos..."*




Saludos :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

este hilo es un nido de psicopatas y sadicos

no hay nada mas q leerlo un dia de guano...... como disfrutan con el dolor ajeno....... el de rentistas, ancianos y hermanos q compran a credito.......

edito: faltaba la carita sonriendo


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Tranquilos esto solo es un alto en el camino a los 18.000 ::


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Vaya hombre !!! Este zarpazo final nos va alejar de los 7777 :S

Debe ser para asustar a todos los listillos que hemos entrado en el tramo final con nuestros minis  Mañana peponazo


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tranquilos esto solo es un alto en el camino a los 18.000 ::



si si, estamos dando pasos hacia atras para coger carrerilla

hasta el infinito y mas alla !!!!!! 

en serio, espero q los minimos de hace unos meses nos paren pq si no .....


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Mañana probaremos los 7640 y de ahí a mínimos anuales


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Dentro en Arcelor a 11,45
> No me gustan los stops. Si hay que esperar 10 años se espera.



En cinco minutos a 11,37
bienvenido al club
ventanilla o pasillo para la jga?


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ya me estoy viendo a Matías Prats dar la noticia...
> 
> *"Hoy la bolsa española ha cerrado en los místicos 7777 puntos..."*



Pera al final lo que soltará será ésto... )



*Hoy la bolsa española ha cerrado por debajo de los místicos 7.777 puntos... *



Saludos )


----------



## faraico (23 Nov 2011)

Como estaba ahí ahí mi stop en san a 5,14 lo he quitado, no quería que me saltara.

De hecho creo que no me hubiera saltado, y las consecuencias serían las mismas, quedarse dentro para maniana, donde veremos a pepón o al oso bailón.

A ver si los americanos hacen unas de las suyas:Baile:


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Mañana viene el osito otra vez al menos de mañana y salvo cacareo de merkel/eurolomos.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

en el dia de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejercito rojo (y azul).........


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2011)

5.13 tras la robasta final, para los fan SAN!


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

De hecho tiene una pinta horrorosa, hemos roto el canal bajista y por abajo...

Si no nos frena 7640 go to 7500 y si no frena ya al barranco.


----------



## holgazan (23 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando la inflación comience a peponear, que irá de la mano de recuperación bursátil (o esas son mis cábalas).
> 
> El dividendo doy por hecho que lo van a reducir y mucho, si no en breve nos plantamos en un 15% de RPD.



Alierta ha dicho que de bajar dividendos nada.
De lo que se trata es de echar un pulso al mercado y aguantar, hasta que Alemania ceda y se impriman euros a mansalva.
Eso traerá inflación y entonces pagar 1,75€ como mínimo será perfectamente asumible.


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Bufff, que robasta más larga la de hoy !!! IBEX 35	7.739,30	-2,09 %	

Ha dejado a todos los blue chips en mínimos diarios :8:


----------



## DeCafeina (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tranquilos esto solo es un alto en el camino a los 18.000 ::



Monesvol te oiga, hermano. Monesvol te oiga.

¿Quién me mandaría a mí meterme en estos fregados?.

:S

Edito: ¡Hey, que ya no soy _baneable_!. No he tardado ni cinco años en llegar a mi mensaje 300.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Bufff, que robasta más larga la de hoy !!! IBEX 35	7.739,30	-2,09 %
> 
> Ha dejado a todos los blue chips en mínimos diarios :8:



seguimos para guano mañana entonces :fiufiu:

supongo q estos dos dias sin gusanos relajen un poco la velocidad ..... :fiufiu::cook:::


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> eso si es verdad, ahora mismo entrar no es una locura, y esperar a una señal de vuelta puede significar dejar de ganar 10 centimos o mas
> 
> pero aun asi...... hay q tenerlos muy grandes para entrar sin señal de suelo (en ningun indice), si hoy la hicieran los gusanos, ole sus pepinos



5,15 fué el mínimo del verano. Que 6 minutos antes del cierre, hubiera 1M de titulos en compra sobre 5,15 no es casualidad. Puede caer esa figura, pero si hay un punto para dar la vuelta, es ese más el debido filtro. Eso sí, si el SP no para de bajar, entonces no hay nada que hacer ... más que ver como baja. Las bolsas son bajistas pero eso no quiere decir que vayan a bajar todos los días un 2%. Llega un momento en el que se dan la vuelta. Puede ser mañana, ojalá, o dentro de un mes, pero suceder sucederá.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Estamos en manos de Merkel señores, una alemana de media edad tiene a toda europa cojida por los huevos.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Si juntamos entre todos las minusvalias de hoy nos cagamos pata abajo jo,jo,jo


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Estamos en manos de Merkel señores, una alemana de media edad tiene a toda europa cojida por los huevos.



Si Rusia estuviera en la UE ya habría enviado un espía envenenarla, aunque si esto sigue así a lo mejor lo hace el propio Cárpatos :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si juntamos entre todos las minusvalias de hoy nos cagamos pata abajo jo,jo,jo



No sufra, es sólo dinero.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Nov 2011)

Cuando el ibex llegue a cero ¿Seguirá bajando a -100, -2000...o por fin hará suelo?


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 5,15 fué el mínimo del verano. Que 6 minutos antes del cierre, hubiera 1M de titulos en compra sobre 5,15 no es casualidad. Puede caer esa figura, pero si hay un punto para dar la vuelta, es ese más el debido filtro. Eso sí, si el SP no para de bajar, entonces no hay nada que hacer ... más que ver como baja. Las bolsas son bajistas pero eso no quiere decir que vayan a bajar todos los días un 2%. Llega un momento en el que se dan la vuelta. Puede ser mañana, ojalá, o dentro de un mes, pero suceder sucederá.



Tu ten cuidado que si mañana amanece con un galp bajista te quedas sin huevos::


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido bastante gacelera en apariencia, aunque se han visto muchísimas órdenes camufladas, la mayor parte leoncios entrando y saliendo para ganarse unos pocos puntos aprovechando el ambiente guanista. A pesar del ambiente guanista el saldo ha permanecido todo el día en positivo, sin pasar ni siquiera por la neutralidad del cero.

Hemos tenido una venta de 151 contratos alrededor de las 9:45, a las 10:20 se han comprado unos 367 contratos en menos de 5 minutos y finalmente, a las 11:10, han vendido de nuevo 101 contratos.

El resto de la jornada no ha pasado nada a pesar del guano, apenas han entrado o salido contratos y la inactividad ha sido la tónica, aunque hacia las 16 han empezado a vender un poco con cierta saña, pero siempre con poquísimo volumen, me ha parecido una maniobra de despiste queuna bajada real, parece que querían ver a Tonuel certificando 

En subasta mucha actividad para terminar comprando 70 contratos.

En resumen, a pesar del lugar tan negativo donde ha quedado el precio hay razones para pensar que ya se han cansado de vender y que el rebote es inminente, hoy han aprovechado para comprar un poco y mantener.

De todas formas yo recomendaría cautela antes de entrar y esperar a ver si ya se deciden a subir de verdad, aunque ya saben que para el l/p no hay valor más seguro que este:


----------



## Thom son (23 Nov 2011)

La bajada del consumo -y de los beneficios- durante los próximos, bastantes, años... a lo mejor se va a acabar imponiendo a otras consideraciones. De donde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Estamos en manos de Merkel señores, una alemana de media edad tiene a toda europa cojida por los huevos.



Merkel es de Hamburgo, así que podríamos decir que una hamburguesa tiene a toda Europa co*g*ida por los huevos :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuando el ibex llegue a cero ¿Seguirá bajando a -100, -2000...o por fin hará suelo?



No tendra importancia por que no existira el dinero solo el trueque


----------



## vyk (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si juntamos entre todos las minusvalias de hoy nos cagamos pata abajo jo,jo,jo



Las de hoy y las mías de los dos últimos meses. PutoSantander...::


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu ten cuidado que si mañana amanece con un galp bajista te quedas sin huevos::



Tomorrow will be "pepon's day".
Be sure!!!!!


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu ten cuidado que si mañana amanece con un galp bajista te quedas sin huevos::



Ya está cantado el stop, 4,96 euros. También queda cantado que las plusvalías deben servir para pagar 3 botellas de ron máximo (1500 each one).


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Valores que más sigo todos bajistas:

Arcelol hacia 10,5

BBVA 5,28

TEF 12,70

IDR SAN IAG GAM TL5 to hell

O rebota o explota


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tomorrow will be "pepon's day".
> Be sure!!!!!



Te equivocas ha cerrado con fuerza hacia abajo y se ha quedado con ganas de mas caña


----------



## sirpask (23 Nov 2011)

Claca ¿hay alguna linea en el IBEX que tocando el vertice del minimo de septiembre nos pueda vaticinar el punto exacto en el que o esto rebota o nos vamos para abajo?
Gracias.


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2011)

Por favor, denme un respiro

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Por favor, denme un respiro
> 
> MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Y aquí un ejemplo del típico ignorante que cree que cuando bajan las bolsas no se gana dinero :XX:


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te equivocas ha cerrado con fuerza hacia abajo y se ha quedado con ganas de mas caña



No terminas de entenderlo. QUE VA A SUBIR!!!!. La duda es si el stop fijado va a ser suficiente para aguantar el derrape de frenada en esta bajada.
Y cuando pienses que es un chollo meter cortos porque tienes claro que se despeña .... en ese momento nos lo dices y junto con otras técnicas terminaremos viendo que es el momento de entrar a bloque a largo.

Desde todo el cariño, pero es lo que tiene ser gazelle.


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2011)

por el hilo debe haber verdaderos Adonis


Ginebra sin tónica para ellos, como complemento de belleza - elEconomista.es


----------



## Desencantado (23 Nov 2011)

Tú sin prisas, Mariano, que si algo nos sobra es precisamente tiempo.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No terminas de entenderlo. QUE VA A SUBIR!!!!. La duda es si el stop fijado va a ser suficiente para aguantar el derrape de frenada en esta bajada.
> Y cuando pienses que es un chollo meter cortos porque tienes claro que se despeña .... en ese momento nos lo dices y junto con otras técnicas terminaremos viendo que es el momento de entrar a bloque a largo.
> 
> Desde todo el cariño, pero es lo que tiene ser gazelle.



Mañana a las 5 lo veremos
si hay asado de janus o estofado de votin


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Janus no pongas SL en SAN que es de pobres 

Y menos si estas seguro de rebote.


----------



## Condor (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Y aquí un ejemplo del típico ignorante que cree que cuando bajan las bolsas no se gana dinero :XX:



Muchas gracias por iluminarme con su sapiencia, hasta hoy no sabía lo que eran los cortos, y tal.

Usted siga ganando dinero a espuertas y compre commodities, oro, etc., etc.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Muchas gracias por iluminarme con su sapiencia, hasta hoy no sabía lo que eran los cortos, y tal



Entonces las risas son por su retraso?

Ok le había malinterpretado :XX:


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> PD: es normal perder pasta y pasarselo pipa a la vez?



¿Ve usted como en 'real' la cosa cambia? Pues eso.


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me estoy oliendo un reversal de última hora usano que puede dejar pillada a la peña...



Coooño! no fuí el único. Ahí andamos... 4 minis.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana a las 5 lo veremos
> si hay asado de janus o estofado de votin



Tenía otros planes a esa hora pero usted se merece una oportunidad. Ire con falda roja y camisa blanca, muy del estilo SAN para que me vea guapetona.

Espero que se esté jugando los dineros, hay partidas que no pueden ser gratis ::


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Claca ¿hay alguna linea en el IBEX que tocando el vertice del minimo de septiembre nos pueda vaticinar el punto exacto en el que o esto rebota o nos vamos para abajo?
> Gracias.



::


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Janus no pongas SL en SAN que es de pobres
> 
> Y menos si estas seguro de rebote.



Tengo un broker que me los pone por defecto y no me los deja quitar. Es un broker de pobres ya que la opción "wild fooliest invesment" es premium


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tenía otros planes a esa hora pero usted se merece una oportunidad. Ire con falda roja y camisa blanca, muy del estilo SAN para que me vea guapetona.
> 
> Espero que se esté jugando los dineros, hay partidas que no pueden ser gratis ::



Yo las llevo a 5,8 ::
voy a la jga


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

Yo por pedir que no quede. Que baje el SP a los 115x para luego recuperar y dejarnos un bonito gap alcista mañana.

P.D. Nos vemos en la Junta del SAN::::::

En la del BBVA también podrán verme, no se si allí regalan paraguas

Entrada en los dos en casi mínimos del día. Esperemos que no sean máximos de lo que queda de mes.

Aunque no se si comenté por ahí detrás los 5.21 del BBVA, pero esto se merece un rebotín, después de tanto disgusto.ienso:


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo las llevo a 5,8 ::
> voy a la jga



Por favor, salga rápido en la apertura ... que con tanto peso seguro que cae el valor.
Bastante difícil es como para encima ir con piedras en la mochila.
Ya no estoy seguro de que se vaya a ganar. Era de suponer que usted fuera en dirección contraria ... ese era el deal (gazelle contrarian).
Anulo cita y todo::


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> De todas formas yo recomendaría cautela antes de entrar y esperar a ver si ya se deciden a subir de verdad, aunque ya saben que para el l/p no hay valor más seguro que este:



A ver, a ver... que creo que me perdido lo de las alcachimbas y se me queda aún más cara de tonto... ¿alguien me cuenta o referencia al origen?



No, no hablo de la wikipedia. Que nos conocemos... :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Carpatos ayer dijo que lo mejor seria buscarse un huerto y plantar alcachofas. Se equivoca. Ahora es tiempo de cebollas.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

creo q es por carpatos, mulder, huerto, odio a la merkel,.....

no espere usted cordura por aqui


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> A ver, a ver... que creo que me perdido lo de las alcachimbas y se me queda aún más cara de tonto... ¿alguien me cuenta o referencia al origen?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no hablo de la wikipedia. Que nos conocemos... :XX:



Janus ha cargao la fragoneta de acc del san y dice que mañana se la quitan de las manos .
Los demas ya estamos por perdidas en la JGA::


----------



## FranR (23 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> A ver, a ver... que creo que me perdido lo de las alcachimbas y se me queda aún más cara de tonto... ¿alguien me cuenta o referencia al origen?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no hablo de la wikipedia. Que nos conocemos... :XX:









Yo no lo entiendo tampoco, pero aquí viene la alcachofa junto con rábano negro, creo que trata de despertar al dormitado negro de zulomán:no::no::no:

P.D. Edito porque veo que no era esto. Mi mente calenturienta me juega malas pasadas:XX:


----------



## tarrito (23 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> A ver, a ver... que creo que me perdido lo de las alcachimbas y se me queda aún más cara de tonto... ¿alguien me cuenta o referencia al origen?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no hablo de la wikipedia. Que nos conocemos... :XX:



básicamente nos confirmó que Mulder=Cárpatos )

Cárpatos decía que se piraba de Europa (o España, ahora no recuerdo) y que se iba a dedicar a plantar alcachofas para ir tirandillo.

Coincidió con que Mulder, 5 minutos antes posteó la foto del "alcachofero" ... no sé si después de leer a Cárpatos o realmente asistimos a una serendipia nivel medio


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo un broker que me los pone por defecto y no me los deja quitar. Es un broker de pobres ya que la opción "wild fooliest invesment" es premium



Igmarkets?
:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Igmarkets?
> :rolleye:



Ese si deja poner/quitar/modificar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2011)

Qué tal forería... 

Hace semanas que colgué el gráfico, donde estar largo en BBVA (o SAN) era una locura. Distribución de manos fuertes y saliendo de sobrecompra:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-31.html#post5233631







Pues a dia de hoy, esta es su situación:







Saludos...

PD: Para los que ponéis stops al SAN, que sepáis que el mínimo no fue 5.15€, ya que al descontar el dividendo, el mínimo queda en 5.047€

PD2: @ghkghk, si en serio quieres hacerte una cartera de medio-largo/plazo, entra con valores con estocástico semanal (o mensual) saliendo de sobreventa


----------



## atman (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ese si deja poner/quitar/modificar.



Pues para los más novatillos no es mala cosa. Si te acostumbras a tener el SL por cohones, luego cuando te faltará "algo" cuando no lo pongas... Lo digo al menos por mí. Hubiera estado bien.

Evidentemente, el que hace eso será creador de mercado y se calzará los stósss. en cuanto le venga en gana...


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo por pedir que no quede. Que baje el SP a los 115x para luego recuperar y dejarnos un bonito gap alcista mañana.
> 
> P.D. Nos vemos en la Junta del SAN::::::
> 
> ...



Bolígrafo y portaminas, con estuche a juego, de la JGA Santander de 2009


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En cinco minutos a 11,37
> bienvenido al club
> ventanilla o pasillo para la jga?




Ventanilla por favor.
Y un reposacabezas

::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Nov 2011)

Sentimiento de mercado: bajista
Cierre del ibex hoy: en picado
Sentimiento del foro: bajista
Opinion generalizada: mañana sigue guaneando
Acción general: cortos a discreccion

Resultado: mañana llega Pepón.

A mí me parece de libro.
Que esto no lo regalan oigan::


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Sentimiento de mercado: bajista
> Cierre del ibex hoy: en picado
> Sentimiento del foro: bajista
> Opinion generalizada: mañana sigue guaneando
> ...



Pues debe estar ud. un poco miope porque hoy aquí se han comprado muchas SANs y TEFs...

..y se fletan autobuses para ir a las juntas ::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues debe estar ud. un poco miope porque hoy aquí se han comprado muchas SANs y TEFs...
> 
> ..y se fletan autobuses para ir a las juntas ::



Si porque las SAN y TEF se compran continuamente, hay foreros que han comprado en 5,50, 5,80, 6, etc.
Pero la cuestion es.. cual es la opinion generalizada del foro? Mañana va a subir a va a guanear?


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ese si deja poner/quitar/modificar.



si no es indiscreción ¿qué broker utilizas?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Yo de ir, voy bien, con mis 10 acciones, no quiero mas, soy inversor a largo plazo, y quiero estar en la jga, tomar la palabra y entablar un dialogo con los alli presentes, luego unas viandas del cantabrico, unos gintonics que me sirve una Bloom, 209 o Junipero. Andeluego retomar la conversacion, pero ya a solas con el señor Botin, para indicarle hacia donde tiene que llevar al banco en pos de un estrategia comun entre accionistas de renombre como nosotros.

Y ya luego ma monto en mi burro, y siguiendo al autobus de HVEI35 nos dirigimos al primer club de señoritas que nos encontremos en la carretera.

A la jga de TEF tambien ire, el señor Holgazan lo descarto porque preveo que no tendra nada que hacer y preferira seguir con el noble arte de blandirse los genitales sentando en una mercedora. Asi que le pedire cita a la señorita Silenciosa, para ir juntos, y no perdernos por el camino.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si no es indiscreción ¿qué broker utilizas?



Interactive brokers e IG Markets. Más el primero que el segundo pero IG a mí personalmente me gusta para utilizarlo vía web cuando no tengo el portátil personal (ej, trabajo ...) ya que cuando viaje llevo uno ordenador enano.

Decía lo que que utilizaba un broker que no me dejaba establecer stops ... EN PLAN BROMA ... porque también en broma me sugerían (otros foreros) que estuviera en SAN sin stops ya que era de pobres.

hamijo, qué broker utiliza?.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo de ir, voy bien, con mis 10 acciones, no quiero mas, soy inversor a largo plazo, y quiero estar en la jga, tomar la palabra y entablar un dialogo con los alli presentes, luego unas viandas del cantabrico, unos gintonics que me sirve una Bloom, 209 o Junipero. Andeluego retomar la conversacion, pero ya a solas con el señor Botin, para indicarle hacia donde tiene que llevar al banco en pos de un estrategia comun entre accionistas de renombre como nosotros.
> 
> Y ya luego ma monto en mi burro, y siguiendo al autobus de HVEI35 nos dirigimos al primer club de señoritas que nos encontremos en la carretera.
> 
> A la jga de TEF tambien ire, el señor Holgazan lo descarto porque preveo que no tendra nada que hacer y preferira seguir con el noble arte de blandirse los genitales sentando en una mercedora. Asi que le pedire cita a la señorita Silenciosa, para ir juntos, y no perdernos por el camino.




Que tenga suerte con mi paisano. Sí, es paisano mío y he estudiado y trabajado con algunos miembros de su familia. Todo gente estupenda pero lo gobierna todo Don Emilio con mano de hierro ... y por cierto, es muy muy suyo y un hombre muy básico y accesible. No tengo tan claro que sea capaz de convencerle sobre el gobierno futuro del banco, pero si lo consigue ..... nos lo cuenta en el hilo y le invitamos a los gin tonics que quiera.
Aproveche y gástese las plusvas en mi tierra (Santander es un ciudad meramente de servicios). Se come muy buen pescado, en las discos hay buenos copazos ....
Y de los clubs, qué le voy a decir que me cuentan de los clubs!. Arrase que todo queda en la tierruca.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Interactive brokers e IG Markets. Más el primero que el segundo pero IG a mí personalmente me gusta para utilizarlo vía web cuando no tengo el portátil personal (ej, trabajo ...) ya que cuando viaje llevo uno ordenador enano.
> 
> Decía lo que que utilizaba un broker que no me dejaba establecer stops ... EN PLAN BROMA ... porque también en broma me sugerían (otros foreros) que estuviera en SAN sin stops ya que era de pobres.
> 
> hamijo, qué broker utiliza?.



Renta 4, no deja CFDs sobre indices  y los futuros no sé utilizarlos, si ejecutan * obligatoriamente*el dia del vencimiento o no 8:


----------



## atlanterra (23 Nov 2011)

Mas vale que mañana suba el SP, porque si no me van a encular bien ienso:::


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Y aquí un ejemplo del típico ignorante que cree que cuando bajan las bolsas no se gana dinero :XX:



Ainnnssss... Sr. j-z .... por favor, por favor... qué disgustos he de llevarme estos días con Uds.

Ha atacado Ud. al mítico Cóndor, cuya risa presagia el guano y el fin de los tiempos. Un clásico del hilo, que goza de inmunidad diplomática. Últimamente Uds., los nuevos foreros, están un poco rápidos con el gatillo, y algunos tiros los yerran...


----------



## pollastre (23 Nov 2011)

Bien bien......

¿estáis listos, chicos?

¡Sí, capitán!!!

¿Cuanto habéis ganado hoy, chicos?

eh... chicos....

¿Chicos?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Con Spock?. :8: ¡¡¡Te voy a dar....!!! :XX:
> 
> ¡CON EL GRAN _JEAN LUC PICARD_, SO NECIO!
> 
> (Dicho desde el mayor de los cariños frikis, por descontado)





tonuel dijo:


> *voy a editarlo antes de que se entere alguien... *


----------



## nachetemari (23 Nov 2011)

Sí pero entonces qué hacemos mañana, compramos o esperamos????:

Porque no os ponéis de acuerdo.....:rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Que tenga suerte con mi paisano. Sí, es paisano mío y he estudiado y trabajado con algunos miembros de su familia. Todo gente estupenda pero lo gobierna todo Don Emilio con mano de hierro ... y por cierto, es muy muy suyo y *un hombre muy básico y accesible*. No tengo tan claro que sea capaz de convencerle sobre el gobierno futuro del banco, pero si lo consigue ..... nos lo cuenta en el hilo y le invitamos a los gin tonics que quiera.
> Aproveche y gástese las plusvas en mi tierra (Santander es un ciudad meramente de servicios). Se come muy buen pescado, en las discos hay buenos copazos ....
> Y de los clubs, qué le voy a decir que me cuentan de los clubs!. Arrase que todo queda en la tierruca.



Sin conocerle ya deduje eso mirando este vídeo:

[YOUTUBE]jaLDoWqIq2M[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:


----------



## univac (23 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Sin conocerle ya deduje eso mirando este vídeo:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jaLDoWqIq2M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :XX:



Madre mia, soy yo o no encaja el sonido con el movimiento de su boca?

Que edicion mas chapucera, no la debio cagar veces para meter esos cortes de plano...

y pensar que le he dado dineros a este señor :XX:


----------



## SAMPLERKING (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Que tenga suerte con mi paisano. Sí, es paisano mío y he estudiado y trabajado con algunos miembros de su familia. Todo gente estupenda pero lo gobierna todo Don Emilio con mano de hierro ... y por cierto, es muy muy suyo y un hombre muy básico y accesible. No tengo tan claro que sea capaz de convencerle sobre el gobierno futuro del banco, pero si lo consigue ..... nos lo cuenta en el hilo y le invitamos a los gin tonics que quiera.
> Aproveche y gástese las plusvas en mi tierra (Santander es un ciudad meramente de servicios). Se come muy buen pescado, en las discos hay buenos copazos ....
> Y de los clubs, qué le voy a decir que me cuentan de los clubs!. Arrase que todo queda en la tierruca.



Le doy la razón a vuesa merced en cuanto a la accesibilidad de D. Emilio. Por cierto hombre de gustos sencillos y gran amante de las conservas marca "CUCA"...doy fe de ello


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Nov 2011)

Acabo de llegar a casa de trabajar, miro la bolsa y me dan ganas de llorar.

¿Este guano no tiene final?

Diría alguna palabrota para desfogarme, pero me gusta ser educado.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Acabo de llegar a casa de trabajar, miro la bolsa y me dan ganas de llorar.
> 
> ¿Este guano no tiene final?
> 
> Diría alguna palabrota para desfogarme, pero me gusta ser educado.



Pues ya veras mañana el pepinazo que le van a meter por el culo a Janus ::
Tiene el SL en SAN puesto a 4,96
Va ciego de San::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Nov 2011)

Ya puede rebotar mañana, que sino...

Demasiado guano tenemos.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ya puede rebotar mañana, que sino...
> 
> Demasiado guano tenemos.



Es que somos tontos,nos lo estan diciendo en la puta cara y no nos enteramos
Emilio Botín cobra en efectivo el dividendo de Santander - CincoDías.com


----------



## vyk (23 Nov 2011)

Por favor, por favor...mañana pepinazo...pepinazooo...


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues ya veras mañana el pepinazo que le van a meter por el culo a Janus ::
> Tiene el SL en SAN puesto a 4,96
> Va ciego de San::



El SP intentando recomponer las filas. Sigue dominado por una DB perfecta en series de horas pero está 10 pipos por debajo. A ver si pasa de los 1171 y va tomando cuerpo una apertura pepónica para mañana. Si es así, vos podrá salirse del valor y así volamos los demás con menos peso.::


----------



## debianita (23 Nov 2011)

HOYGAN quiero consejo, estoy interesado en Terras :XX:


Cuanto tiempo , pasaba a saludar. Aunque os voy leyendo, no tengo tiempo de postear y menos de meter mi hocico de gacela en el mercado. Hasta los 3000 del maestro Tonuel queda trecho, así que paciencia.

Saludos a todos y en especial a la mami pecata ( ains ... soy un caballero  ) . A Debianito le estan saliendo los dientes ... menuda guerra.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Nov 2011)

Comprar, insensatos, comprad

Antes que el Tio Sam se lo lleve todo...


----------



## atlanterra (23 Nov 2011)

Parece que el SP se anima un poco....


----------



## Felix (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues ya veras mañana el pepinazo que le van a meter por el culo a Janus ::
> Tiene el SL en SAN puesto a 4,96
> Va ciego de San::



Joder tio, pareces alguien con buen fondo y capaz de reirte de tus errores aunue te cuesten pasta. Pero eso no te autoriza a reirte de lo que hagan los demas. Seguramente Janus ganara pasta con ese trade que muy amablemente nos ha cantado, pero si por casualidad palma y alguien se le pitorrea la proxima vez igual se lo piensa antes de cantarnos sus entradas, objetivos y stops.
Relaja un poco.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo de ir, voy bien, con mis 10 acciones, no quiero mas, soy inversor a largo plazo, y quiero estar en la jga, tomar la palabra y entablar un dialogo con los alli presentes, luego unas viandas del cantabrico, unos gintonics que me sirve una Bloom, 209 o Junipero. Andeluego retomar la conversacion, pero ya a solas con el señor Botin, para indicarle hacia donde tiene que llevar al banco en pos de un estrategia comun entre accionistas de renombre como nosotros.
> 
> Y ya luego ma monto en mi burro, y siguiendo al autobus de HVEI35 nos dirigimos al primer club de señoritas que nos encontremos en la carretera.
> 
> A la jga de TEF tambien ire, el señor Holgazan lo descarto porque preveo que no tendra nada que hacer y preferira seguir con el noble arte de blandirse los genitales sentando en una mercedora. Asi que le pedire cita a la señorita Silenciosa, para ir juntos, y no perdernos por el camino.



tengo dos preguntas:

1. q coche va a intentar colarle al campechano sr. botin? :XX:

2. a silenciosa la respetara.....no? :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

Hoy he vuelto a sacar la mayor parte de los ahorros del país... caminito de Luxemburgo... así que ya saben lo que dicen... :S



Buenas noches y buena suerte... 8:


----------



## Desencantado (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Carpatos ayer dijo que lo mejor seria buscarse un huerto y plantar alcachofas. Se equivoca. Ahora es tiempo de cebollas.



...y tanto!


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

No hemos conseguido cerrar en 7777 pero a lo mejor abrimos ahí mañana ... o al menos eso dicen los pseudo-futuros de IG


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> No hemos conseguido cerrar en 7777 pero a lo mejor abrimos ahí mañana ... o al menos eso dicen los pseudo-futuros de IG





*no habrá mañana... *



Saludos


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> *no habrá mañana... *
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos





Vamos no se haga de rogar y únase a la tripulación blue chipera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Joder tio, pareces alguien con buen fondo y capaz de reirte de tus errores aunue te cuesten pasta. Pero eso no te autoriza a reirte de lo que hagan los demas. Seguramente Janus ganara pasta con ese trade que muy amablemente nos ha cantado, pero si por casualidad palma y alguien se le pitorrea la proxima vez igual se lo piensa antes de cantarnos sus entradas, objetivos y stops.
> Relaja un poco.



Anda que no me he reido yo hoy con los posts de Votin... No entiendo porque lo tenia en el ignore...
En fin, yo creo que se nota mucho el plan broma, y Janus le ha seguido la broma...

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Joder tio, pareces alguien con buen fondo y capaz de reirte de tus errores aunue te cuesten pasta. Pero eso no te autoriza a reirte de lo que hagan los demas. Seguramente Janus ganara pasta con ese trade que muy amablemente nos ha cantado, pero si por casualidad palma y alguien se le pitorrea la proxima vez igual se lo piensa antes de cantarnos sus entradas, objetivos y stops.
> Relaja un poco.



Janus pierde una vez pero gana tres
Para ganar en este juego no te tiene que afectar el resultado.
por eso cuenta sus jugadas,para quitarle la pasion y hacerlo con la cabeza fria.
Si esta le sale mal,las proximas le saldran bien
De todas formas si el piensa que mañana saldra pepon yo no apostaria contra el.


----------



## pipoapipo (23 Nov 2011)

poned las manos para q el S&P no caiga al suelo !!!!!


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> poned las manos para q el S&P no caiga al suelo !!!!!



Árbitro, la hora !!!! ::


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Joder tio, pareces alguien con buen fondo y capaz de reirte de tus errores aunue te cuesten pasta. Pero eso no te autoriza a reirte de lo que hagan los demas. Seguramente Janus ganara pasta con ese trade que muy amablemente nos ha cantado, pero si por casualidad palma y alguien se le pitorrea la proxima vez igual se lo piensa antes de cantarnos sus entradas, objetivos y stops.
> Relaja un poco.



It will be on november'11.:XX:
Espero que este trade sea un más a más del ejercicio feten que llevo (especialmente desde que en julio me incorporé al foro, tiene magia). Y si no, a seguir a la tarea como digo yo. Lo que tengo claro es que no iré a la JGA donde irá Votin :XX: Es buen tipo lo que sucede es que se envalentona a decir tonterías tras el anonimato del internete. Pero en el fondo, es divertido y dá juego. Mañana será más pobre porque viene pillado desde más arriba y no va a saber salirse en el rebote.::


----------



## sarkweber (23 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Anda que no me he reido yo hoy con los posts de Votin...



Votin es un cachondo ::


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Janus pierde una vez pero gana tres
> Para ganar en este juego no te tiene que afectar el resultado.
> por eso cuenta sus jugadas,para quitarle la pasion y hacerlo con la cabeza fria.
> Si esta le sale mal,las proximas le saldran bien
> De todas formas si el piensa que mañana saldra pepon yo no apostaria contra el.



Bueno, este cierre usano la verdad es que ha tocado las narices. Vamos a confiar en la amplitud del stop y que un megasoporte actúe como tal. Esté atento para salirse a tiempo!!!! ... digo si sube:Baile:


----------



## atlanterra (23 Nov 2011)

A ver si la Info**ble culo gordo aprueba de una PVTA vez los Eurobonos, que nos van a mandar a la Mierda antes de tiempo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> 1. q coche va a intentar colarle al campechano sr. botin? :XX:
> 
> 2. a silenciosa la respetara.....no? :fiufiu:



Intentare que bmw sea coche de empresa.
Una dama, es una dama.



tonuel dijo:


> Hoy he vuelto a sacar la mayor parte de los ahorros del país... caminito de Luxemburgo... así que ya saben lo que dicen... :S
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas noches y buena suerte... 8:



A mi ya no me quedan, con la mordida que me pegan cada vez que los saco del pais, y los vuelvo a meter, me ha quedado la cuenta a 0.

Esta usted mucho por el hilo ultimamente, :fiufiu:

Ya solo queda rezar :S

De esta me veo de cantaor en el bar donde trabaje el señor Pollastre.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, este cierre usano la verdad es que ha tocado las narices. Vamos a confiar en la amplitud del stop y que un megasoporte actúe como tal. Esté atento para salirse a tiempo!!!! ... digo si sube:Baile:



Uhmmm
Yo tengo previsto apearme en 6,10
o replantearme la situacion el 20 dic
por otra parte llevo solo cerca de un mes y mi planteamiento inicial era a largo ,no tradear dia a dia( luego he cambiado de opinion)

Todavia no he salido de ningun valor con perdidas


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (23 Nov 2011)

Señores, ¿hasta donde piensan que caerá el IBEX?...

Yo estoy esperando a que se sobrepase el mínimo de Septiembre, igual entro entonces, ¿qué opinión tienen?.

Saludos.


----------



## tatur (23 Nov 2011)

San pepón de mi vida
Eres gacela como yo
Por eso me he puesto largo
Y te doy mi corazón 



He visto clarísimo el peponazo y me puesto largo en bnp con bastante carga, pero despues del cierre de los gusanos veo mas dolor.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> A ver si la Info**ble culo gordo aprueba de una PVTA vez los Eurobonos, que nos van a mandar a la Mierda antes de tiempo...



Los alemanes se oponen porque la crisis les esta viniendo de miedo, ten en cuenta que se financian casi gratis.


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A mi ya no me quedan, con la mordida que me pegan cada vez que los saco del pais, y los vuelvo a meter, me ha quedado la cuenta a 0.



Un buen inversorh ha de estudiar bien donde meter su dinero... y cuando las plusvas estén bien doraditas... a la cazuela... y a esperar a la siguiente oportunidad...


----------



## bcnmarin (23 Nov 2011)

Dónde quedó el espíritu festivo guanista del foro?
Cuanto daño ha hecho la mística profecía de los 10700...

Saludos


----------



## sarkweber (23 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> San pepón de mi vida
> Eres gacela como yo
> Por eso me he puesto largo
> Y te doy mi corazón



Me estoy descojonando :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor bertok les va a poner cara la pared. La tendencia es su amiga.
> 
> No entiendo porque quieren encontrar el suelo, y ganar el primer centimo, no lo entiendo.



La verdad es que no aprenden. 

!!! que puta manía de intentar acertar en el punto de giro !!!.

voy leyendo por la página 12 ...


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (23 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> San pepón de mi vida
> Eres gacela como yo
> Por eso me he puesto largo
> Y te doy mi corazón
> ...



¿Gacela?... yo ni llego a eso, de momento soy facóquero (jabalí de la sabana) y me da miedo salir de mi madriguera...







Pero habrá que salir algún día, ¿no?...

Saludos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Beneficio diario sobre posiciones abiertas: 10.52% :XX:



Lo siento, intente mejorar la proxima vez 8:


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Vamos no se haga de rogar y únase a la tripulación blue chipera



Todos a bordo con el calzado reglamentario


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Siempre nos quedará el barça, sino se la meten en el descuento como al SP. :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Mañana toca guanazo y del bueno se probará el 7640 de buena mañana y de ahí a mínimos anuales y como ahí no resista el suelo serán los místicos 7200.

PD: pasará lo contrario, o no.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

Joder vaya jornada de despropósitos que os habéis marcado algunos.

No entiendo la mayor parte de las entradas, pero allá cada uno con sus dineros.

Janus, me ha decepcionado que un tío con tu perfil se haya empecinado como lo has hecho hoy. Tú sabes bastante más, coño.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

Joder vaya jornada de despropósitos que os habéis marcado algunos.

No entiendo la mayor parte de las entradas, pero allá cada uno con sus dineros.

Janus, me ha decepcionado que un tío con tu perfil se haya empecinado como lo has hecho hoy. Tú sabes bastante más, coño.


----------



## Caos (23 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo siento, intente mejorar la proxima vez 8:



 Lo intentaré, pero tal y como están las cosas y con el riesgo que hay, ya voy bien servido. Pero es que aquí están todos rezando a Pepón y yo me pregunto por qué. Supongo que perdieron el tren bajista y ahora ya lo ven demasiado tarde para subirse.

Pero es que aquí van liquidando niveles poco a poco y cuando se encantan ya estamos en mínimos anuales, entonces es cuando la gacelada en desesperación decide cerrar sus posiciones largas porque no aguanta más y viene cuando rebota :XX: Un clásico vamos.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Mañana SAN tocará el 5,95, va a estar emocionante ver como intenta mover el SL Janus en el mismo momento que un cirio rojo como el del cierre del SP de hoy hará que su brokoli le ejecute el SL un segundo antes


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

Señores, hoy los índices han caido a saco acompañados por el EUR/USD.

El BUND ha caido rompiendo la correlación y conformando el HCH.

Anden con cuidado extremo, es momento así cuando se pierde parte del patrimonio o te quedas sin liquidez para los trades potentes que vendrán.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Los minis del sp cojonudos, yo no se porque buscar largos si ahora la tendencia es de cortos. En fin, yo no se encontrar suelos, lo intente una vez sin pajaritos y el ojete calor fue considerable.

Si vamos hacia minimos anuales, en el caso del dax, yo tendre el mayor ataque de siyalodeciamipajarito, lo dijo dos veces, y aun a dia de hoy no me lo creo, pero bien es cierto que estamos mucho mas cerca que hace apenas 3 semanas.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Estamos hablando que a los alemanitos les han tirado casi mitad de la robasta por pagar una mielda 

Si se pagan intereses altos malo, si los tienes muy bajos malo porque no te los compran jajajaj

EUROLOMOS O MUERTE


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

nachetemari dijo:


> Sí pero entonces qué hacemos mañana, compramos o esperamos????:
> 
> Porque no os ponéis de acuerdo.....:rolleye:



Acaba de venirme a la cabeza la idea de que hay foreros leyendo este hilo sin participar y tomando decisiones según lo que se pone aquí.

De gacela a gacelas.
IMPORTANTE: Claca, AQNQV, Pollastre, Bertok,Janus, Mulder...son la caña de buenos y ayudan muchísimo pero cuando uno invierte deberia hacerlo siempre porque está convencido de lo que va hacer, de donde debe entrar y donde salir y sobre todo que pérdidas está dispuesto a asumir.

Es maravilloso poder consultar a los gurús del hilo, pero es sólo eso una consulta que te puede clarificar dudas.

Nadie debería meter dinero en algo porque se lo ha dicho alguien....me parece una auténtica barbaridad.

Espero que los guruses del hilo no os enfadéis conmigo por poner esto, sabéis que os agradezco de corazón la ayuda pero me da miedo que alguien se metiese en algo sólo porque lo ponéis vosotros...espero que me entendais.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Nov 2011)

SP *1161.79* ha destrozado el 65............. tremendo

mañana ya puede venir pepón ya ........ por la tarde...........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

¿Salvará Goldman a la Unión Europea del fracaso? - elEconomista.es

Señores yo como buen ghkghk de la vida, profesional del escaqueo en el curro, mañana hago como que me pierdo y no me encuentro hasta el lunes, asi que les vaya bien, y tengan suerte en sus operativas.

Y si no van bien, como alguien ha dicho, es solo dinero, pero coño mejor no perderlo.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Acaba de venirme a la cabeza la idea de que hay foreros leyendo este hilo sin participar y tomando decisiones según lo que se pone aquí.
> 
> De gacela a gacelas.
> IMPORTANTE: Claca, AQNQV, Pollastre, Bertok,Janus, Mulder...son la caña de buenos y ayudan muchísimo pero cuando uno invierte deberia hacerlo siempre porque está convencido de lo que va hacer, de donde debe entrar y donde salir y sobre todo que pérdidas está dispuesto a asumir.
> ...



Es obvio, todo depende de la cantidad de soportar pérdidas que tiene cada uno y de la parte del patrimonio que se juega.

Los mercados son muy peligrosos y la operativa que se detalla en el hilo es para profesionales o temerarios.

Siempre cuidado.


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

bertok lo ha dejado muy claro en la página anterior (y por duplicado, no sé si por error o para que quedará gravado) y Claca creo que también está con él en lo de no ir a cazar el suelo y menos cuando no se atisba figura de vuelta o aunque sea un rumor eurobonil. Parece que los soportes y los mínimos no van a ayudarnos, más bien al contrario.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Mañana SAN tocará el 5,95, va a estar emocionante ver como intenta mover el SL Janus en el mismo momento que un cirio rojo como el del cierre del SP de hoy hará que su brokoli le ejecute el SL un segundo antes



Joder qué cenizo. Para evitar des******** actualizo el stop a 5,94.
Es una operación buena. Caida abrupta de más del 20% en menos de un mes y llegada a un soporte muy relevante. Añadido de stop amplio que dá flexibilidad y limita las pérdidas económicas. Estocástico y MAC2D muy sobrevendidos. Índices también sobrevendidos que vienen de un rápido deterioro en rendimiento. Un montón de blue chips en o muy cerca de soportes.
Puede salir mal, pero de éstas, salen más bien que erróneas. Vamos a dejar que las cartas hablen y que los stops hagan su trabajo (bueno mejor que esto último no suceda).

Tengo un par de grandes en SP programados para entrar si mañana se cotizara en algún momento a 1148 (con protección, of course).


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es obvio, todo depende de la cantidad de soportar pérdidas que tiene cada uno y de la parte del patrimonio que se juega.
> 
> Los mercados son muy peligrosos y la operativa que se detalla en el hilo es para profesionales o temerarios.
> 
> Siempre cuidado.



No sólo la parte de intradia.

Algunos hemos entrado hoy (ya he visto tu tirón de orejas ), que un montón de foreros hayamos entrado no quiere decir nada.

La mayoría somos unos indocumentados, pero imagínate que alguien ve que Janus ha entrado...joder ¡piensa!, este tio controla...allá voy con 20k.

Que pasará mañana cuando a lo mejor en unas horas vea que su inversión ha perdido 1000 euros? 

Las inversiones las hace uno, no porque las hagan otros.


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No sólo la parte de intradia.
> 
> Algunos hemos entrado hoy (ya he visto tu tirón de orejas ), que un montón de foreros hayamos entrado no quiere decir nada.
> 
> ...



Janus opera en base al riesgo que calcula para su cartera. Todos no tienen la misma situación.

Operar en función de lo que se ponga en un foro es peligroso. Las posiciones alternan el ratio éxito/fallo en función de muchos factores ....


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder qué cenizo. Para evitar des******** actualizo el stop a 5,94.
> Es una operación buena. Caida abrupta de más del 20% en menos de un mes y llegada a un soporte muy relevante. Añadido de stop amplio que dá flexibilidad y limita las pérdidas económicas. Estocástico y MAC2D muy sobrevendidos. Índices también sobrevendidos que vienen de un rápido deterioro en rendimiento. Un montón de blue chips en o muy cerca de soportes.
> Puede salir mal, pero de éstas, salen más bien que erróneas. Vamos a dejar que las cartas hablen y que los stops hagan su trabajo (bueno mejor que esto último no suceda).
> 
> Tengo un par de grandes en SP programados para entrar si mañana se cotizara en algún momento a 1148 (con protección, of course).



Ye era de coña eh 

Yo es que no le pondría SL de hecho voy desde más arriba que tú y no lo llevo ::

SAN va a recuperar tarde o temprano me parece tontería que arriesgues el perder pasta por unos días como mucho semanas que lo tengas ahí quieto sin SL hasta que se de la vuelta que se la dará.


----------



## rosonero (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No sólo la parte de intradia.
> 
> Algunos hemos entrado hoy (ya he visto tu tirón de orejas ), que un montón de foreros hayamos entrado no quiere decir nada.
> 
> ...



Si mañana cae un 5% en la primeras horas tenemos que abrir un hilo hermano de autoayuda


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Acaba de venirme a la cabeza la idea de que hay foreros leyendo este hilo sin participar y tomando decisiones según lo que se pone aquí.
> 
> De gacela a gacelas.
> IMPORTANTE: Claca, AQNQV, Pollastre, Bertok,Janus, Mulder...son la caña de buenos y ayudan muchísimo pero cuando uno invierte deberia hacerlo siempre porque está convencido de lo que va hacer, de donde debe entrar y donde salir y sobre todo que pérdidas está dispuesto a asumir.
> ...



Los guruses del hilo se han desgañitado hasta ponerse azules explicando que operan, en su mayoría, a muy corto plazo, y que lo que dicen no suele ser útil para otros marcos temporales. 

Bertok lleva diciendo desde que yo aparecí por aquí que no invirtamos a largo, que metamos el dinero en una cuenta de alta remuneración con disponibilidad porque habrá oportunidades en el futuro, pero advirtiendo que este no es el momento. 

Pollastre nos cuenta cosas de su niña, pero siempre nos dice que son datos no relevantes para el 99 de los que lo leemos. 

Claca siempre nos dice que hay que tener muy en cuenta los marcos temporales y que hagamos operaciones que entendamos, con puntos de entrada y de salida definidos, y el correspondiente SL. 

Janus ha dicho x veces que esto es cada uno mismo con su mecanismo. 

En fin, aquí los que saben nos han dicho por activa, pasiva y perifrástica que esto son comentarios más o menos orientadores, que llevan a la reflexión (o a la risa), pero que no son instrucciones operativas. Solo les falta poner una firma con salvedades como las de los auditores. 

Así que no creo que ningún gurús se vaya a enfadar contigo, silenciosa, por decir lo que ellos han dicho mil veces. 

Aquí se comentan operaciones, y se exponen los motivos por los que se hacen. Aparentemente, alguien se fijó en que ghkghk y yo compramos eones y acertamos. En mi caso, fue puta casualidad, porque también compre amds y ya ve usted. Y compré daimlers y tuve plusvis de casi un 25%, y ahora, sin solución de continuidad, tengo unas minusvalías del 7%, así que ya ven qué pedazo de gurú estoy hecho. Y esta mañana alguien me preguntaba que qué iba a hacer. Si me ganase la vida con esto, ponerme a dieta.


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Pues no se que preocupación hay, quién este en blue chips a estos precios, quizás no sean los mínimos pero aunque bajen hasta cerca de un € desde aquí se van a volver a dar la vuelta más temprano que tarde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Les dejo algo para la esperanza.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No sólo la parte de intradia.
> 
> Algunos hemos entrado hoy (ya he visto tu tirón de orejas ), que un montón de foreros hayamos entrado no quiere decir nada.
> 
> ...



A mí no me hagan caso por Dios. No merezco ese liderazgo. Que curro por cuenta ajena ... por lo que aquí me saco, a veces, es un complemento, vacaciones USA, cambio de coche .... En cualquier caso, si uno mete una cantidad y utiliza un stop no tiene mayor riesgo que el acotado de antemano (yo llevo ya mucho tiempo invirtiendo con las plusvas anteriores, el principal está en un fondo en Luxemburgo desde el viernes pasado). Quien piense en guano, pues que vaya corto. Son tres opciones, largo, corto, esperando en liquidez. Yo sigo pensando que me veo en el Club del Gourmet de El Corte Inglés comprando una botella de Ron Máximo de 1500 euros para celebrar el rendimiento del año y en ése tiene que estar este trade.

De todas formas, les veo a todos que ya han tirado la toalla. Levanten el ánimo, coño!!!!. Trades como este, dan rendimientos. Éste no lo sé, pero muchos como éste, seguro que sí.
Mismo mensaje escuchábamos en el hilo el pasado 27/10 cuando el DAX se iba fijo a 6700, el SP a mil trescientos pico. Ahí canté 4 grandes SP corto en 1187 y decía que amen de la resistencia existente (y sobreventa) había que valorar que una subida de 190 puntos SP bien merecían una corrección.

Lo dicho, hay mucho que batallar. Buscar un suelo es invertir en caida libre o sin referencias. Invertir en un soporte relevante, no creo que sea buscar un suelo .... o si es así me he jartado de hacerlo en rectángulos ...

Un consejo, si me lo permiten, todos con stop puesto y nada de moverlo si no es para subirlo acompañando al activo. No se acojonen en el go live de mañana. Dejen que trabajen los stop loss. Si pierden/perdemos, es una operación más como muchas otras que las compensan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Nov 2011)

Daimler fue otra buena operativa, el problema es que usted no lo sabia, y no lo sabia, porque entro sin conocer el punto de salida.

Aqui que alguno entre en un valor, y gane, a mi no me dice nada, lo importante es entrar, ganar y salirse en un punto concreto.

E.on, daimler, bayer y un largo etc de acciones alemanas presentan a diario buenas oportunidades en el plazo medio, para mi, de 2-3 semanas. 

Estoy convencido que hoy mucha gente ha entrado en valores sin saber en que nivel se saldran, igual es cuando vean en la cuenta 2000 euros mas, o cuando lo necesiten, o cuando vete tu a saber.

En fin, yo hoy he sido algo malo y lo reconozco con mis coñas de compras de 10 acciones, pero es que sinceramente, no se donde van muchos de ustedes, entrando en valores que presentan una realidad tan mala. Ojala les vaya bien, y ganen mucho dinero, pero seguire creyendo que su entrada ha sido un error.

Y compren bmw coño ya.:XX: Tengo que decirlo que el jefe me lee, y me tiene dicho que cada 3 mensajes uno incluya bmw.


----------



## Nico (23 Nov 2011)

Me has convencido.

SAN - SL *2,91*


----------



## tonuel (23 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Me has convencido.
> 
> SAN - SL *2,91*


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ye era de coña eh
> 
> Yo es que no le pondría SL de hecho voy desde más arriba que tú y no lo llevo ::
> 
> SAN va a recuperar tarde o temprano me parece tontería que arriesgues el perder pasta por unos días como mucho semanas que lo tengas ahí quieto sin SL hasta que se de la vuelta que se la dará.



-Es que si me saca a 5,95 euros ..... voy a pensar que eres un león que me ha enculado::
-A largo plazo es muy probable (pero mucho) que tengas razón .... pero yo no me permito incurrir en coste de oportunidad. Conozco bastante bien Brasil porque viaje bastante por Sao Paolo y Brasilia por trabajo. Ese país esta excesivamente sobrecalentado. Totalmente despendolado en cuanto a inversión. Yo veo auténticas barbaridades en el manejo del dinero. Tan pronto como ha llegado la inversión extranjera, ... se va. Ojo a eso que no va a estar caliente toda la vida. Es alucinante la cantidad de inversión que no genera retorno allí. Por eso, creo que en algún momento se generará incertidumbre y entonces pesará mucho sobre el SAN.

Yo invertí porque lo había hecho Votín más arriba:XX:

En serio, que mi post anterior viene a colación de que usted no puede acertar con lo del 5,95 euros. No lo soportaría mi estrategia de inversión. Imagine al próximo trade que haga y usted comente algún nivel ..... Me condiciona y acabo ::


----------



## bertok (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> -Es que si me saca a 5,95 euros ..... voy a pensar que eres un león que me ha enculado::
> -A largo plazo es muy probable (pero mucho) que tengas razón .... pero yo no me permito incurrir en coste de oportunidad. Conozco bastante bien Brasil porque viaje bastante por Sao Paolo y Brasilia por trabajo. Ese país esta excesivamente sobrecalentado. Totalmente despendolado en cuanto a inversión. Yo veo auténticas barbaridades en el manejo del dinero. Tan pronto como ha llegado la inversión extranjera, ... se va. Ojo a eso que no va a estar caliente toda la vida. Es alucinante la cantidad de inversión que no genera retorno allí. Por eso, creo que en algún momento se generará incertidumbre y entonces pesará mucho sobre el SAN.
> 
> Yo invertí porque lo había hecho Votín más arriba:XX:
> ...



Brasil reventará en su momento (el que lo haya visitado lo sabe bien).

Cuando llegue, veremos SAN y TEF a precios de tienda de chinos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ye era de coña eh
> 
> Yo es que no le pondría SL de hecho voy desde más arriba que tú y no lo llevo ::
> 
> SAN va a recuperar tarde o temprano me parece tontería que arriesgues el perder pasta por unos días como mucho semanas que lo tengas ahí quieto sin SL hasta que se de la vuelta que se la dará.





Sr. j-z, ¿no ha pensado que si hubiera puesto SL ahora tendría liquidez para comprar más acciones? ¿Su razonamiento se basa en que los precios han alcanzado un suelo? ¿Es así? Ese debe ser el razonamiento. 
Todo siempre desde el respeto y la máxima "el gato es mio y me lo follo cuando quiero" o

Una visión general:





Vemos como se cortan tres líneas, más o menos en el nivel donde rebotó el 13 sept, los 75xx. Mi opinión es que los van a probar a ver como son de sólidos, si no resisten, apor lo mínimos de 2009. ¿Como? Ahora con la siguiente gráfico trato de explicarlo.





Que me aspen! (quería decir, que me corrijan los que más saben)

Si observamos el canal bajista por el que se menea nuestro chuli, podemos ver que se inició con dos gaps, uno de extenuación de tendencia (¿se llama así?) y otro de aceleración (este creo que si es 100% inventado pero da idea de lo que quiero decir). Bien, como creo que dijo el sr. Claca anoche, después de golfear durante toda la noche, la pendiente de que está tomando es bastante acusada. El MACD ni rastro de pauta de giro, el estocástico no sabe donde meterse. 

Pues bien, ¿que espero? Que testee los 7500 con un gap de extenuación, causado por la visita de un señor de piel caoba a todos los que tienen los SL ajustados. ¿Despues? Joder ya en mi pasado intenté coger el cuchillo cayendo, nunca mais. Yo creo que me voy a esperar a que haga suelecito (oooooooooooohm), que suba, pruebe el techo del canal bajista (ooooooooohmmmm) y si lo rompe, _on the wave_.


Extenuado me hallo! Esto de no postear chorradas cansa, google imagenes is my closest friend.... ::

Cuídense.


PD: mmmm paso el escaner de nuevo, hay gente que no conozco....





(copy paste, no confio en el server...)


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

IBEX:







Enorme sobreventa que no impide perforar la primera zona de soporte propuesta. Es curioso porque ayer comenté que si se perdían los 7.930 veía otros 300 puntos de caída, aunque no me lo creía, y ya casi estamos ahí. 

Ahora el índice parece ir en busca del primer objetivo y origen del movimiento alcista, que es un importante nivel de soporte. Además la zona está apoyada por la directriz discontinua en verde claro, que ya en el pasado provocó fuertes rebotes al contacto. Pese a todo, el canal bajista de muy corto plazo (muy similar al que colgué de TEF) sigue siendo respetado.

Debido a la sobreventa es muy probable que cuando el índice logre un apoyo suba verticalmente sin dejar tiempo a subirse al carro. En principio el rebote podría llegar hasta los 7.940 sin demasiados problemas, que recordaréis que comenté que es el nivel de resistencia relevante más inmediato, ahí ya las cosas se complican de nuevo. La cosa está en que ahora el índice sí encontrará un punto de parada especialmente relevante, por lo que si sigue cayendo verticalmente, lo más probable es que no pare en los mínimos de septiembre.

La zona de batalla sería entonces el rango 7.600-7.940, que con la inercia que acumulamos no debería sorprendernos si lo cubrimos en una misma sesión.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> -Es que si me saca a 5,95 euros ..... voy a pensar que eres un león que me ha enculado::



Llevan rato hablando de 5,95 y ya me hacen dudar... ¿SL o SP? En fin, espero que veamos el 5,95 antes del 4,95.


----------



## Janus (23 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Llevan rato hablando de 5,95 y ya me hacen dudar... ¿SL o SP? En fin, espero que veamos el 5,95 antes del 4,95.



You're right. Para mí, es SL en 4,94.


----------



## Claca (23 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (...)



Me alegra leer ese análisis. Los gaps serían de agotamiento y escape, es así como se conocen, pero ya ves, llámalos como te dé la gana. Un techo redondeado puede ser perfectamente "una calva Calopiana", hasta suena bien y todo, casi renacentista.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. j-z, ¿no ha pensado que si hubiera puesto SL ahora tendría liquidez para comprar más acciones? ¿Su razonamiento se basa en que los precios han alcanzado un suelo? ¿Es así? Ese debe ser el razonamiento.
> Todo siempre desde el respeto y la máxima "el gato es mio y me lo follo cuando quiero" o
> 
> Una visión general:
> ...



Yo muchas veces veo sus gráficas y pienso en el monstruo del espagueti volador, pero hoy se han superado. ¿Son ustedes mentalistas? ¿Han prescindido de la corporeidad de las líneas y se comunican metafísicamente sin necesidad de graficar?

Que no se vé ná.

Le quito a usted el formato de centrar, que hace que no se vea nada. Espero no estar revelando secretos de illuminati al público general al eliminar su codificación secreta :XX:

EDITO: Veo que claca le ha dado las gracias. O sea que sí son mentalistas. 
O yo me estoy quedando ciego. 

¿O es que el Google Chrome corrompe el formato?

Efectivamente, en IE8 se ve. En Chrome, al centrar las imágenes, estas desaparecen. ::


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Nov 2011)

Tengo un ETF inverso del IBEX comprado dese hace mas de un año cuando el IBEX estaba a 8000 aprox, la participación andaba por los 64e.. En este momento, a 7739, la participacion está a 61,2 e. Alguien me explica este desfase???


----------



## J-Z (23 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. j-z, ¿no ha pensado que si hubiera puesto SL ahora tendría liquidez para comprar más acciones? ¿Su razonamiento se basa en que los precios han alcanzado un suelo? ¿Es así? Ese debe ser el razonamiento.
> Todo siempre desde el respeto y la máxima "el gato es mio y me lo follo cuando quiero" o
> 
> Una visión general:
> ...



Sé muy bien que debía estar fuera, pero me marqué un objetivo alcista que no se cumplió porque se vino el guano italiano de repente y pese a que se cambió a Silvino más guano, se cambió a ZP más guano... y si no me salí con +20 cents no me voy a salir ahora con -50 ni antes con -20 ni con -30, yo no cierro en pérdidas en blue chips porque me da igual ir a largo, como si baja a 4 o a 3 y se quedan para la eternidad :XX:

Total son calderilla no voy cargado como Janus ni con CFDS que me expriman ni voy en un chicharro.

Yo tb veo probable que se prueben los 7500 mañana mismo o el viernes, y el suelo que veo puramente aleatorio :: serían los 7200.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegra leer ese análisis. Los gaps serían de agotamiento y escape, es así como se conocen, pero ya ves, llámalos como te dé la gana. Un techo redondeado puede ser perfectamente "una calva Calopiana", hasta suena bien y todo, casi renacentista.



Gracias Sr. Claca. 
Intuyo que toca un gap de agotamiento. Como usted (no me toque los huevos con que no le hable de usted, aquí tos semo señoreh y nos hablamos de ustéc) dice, puede que el reversal sea rápido, pero es que lleva cerrando el ibex 3 días consecutivos en mínimos, si observa a escala semanal, feo.

En fin, que la mayoría de las acciones girando, unas más que otras, pero con mala pinta. A ver si nos ponemos y le damos un repaso a las alemanas, mañana al final prometo basf, thyssenkrupp (que esta en soporte...) y eon. 

Con la volatilidad que hay, buenas entradas se convierten en entradas rectales no esperadas. Que se meta su pm o el que pueda en su defecto.

Offtopic/2

Se pueden poner encuestas en el hilo. ¿Alguien sabe si una vez termianda se puede poner otra? Lo digo para poner encuestas de sentimiento tipo:

- ¿Cree estéc que Bertok quemo su propio coche para cobrar el seguro?

::

cuidense


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias Sr. Claca.
> Intuyo que toca un gap de agotamiento. Como usted (no me toque los huevos con que no le hable de usted, aquí tos semo señoreh y nos hablamos de ustéc) dice, puede que el reversal sea rápido, pero es que lleva cerrando el ibex 3 días consecutivos en mínimos, si observa a escala semanal, feo.
> 
> En fin, que la mayoría de las acciones girando, unas más que otras, pero con mala pinta. A ver si nos ponemos y le damos un repaso a las alemanas, mañana al final prometo basf, thyssenkrupp (que esta en soporte...) y eon.
> ...



siniestralidad fraudulenta :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que pasará mañana cuando a lo mejor en unas horas vea que su inversión ha perdido 1000 euros?



Pues... no pasará nada, eso lo puedo perder yo en 10 segundos :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Son ustedes mentalistas? ¿Han prescindido de la corporeidad de las líneas y se comunican metafísicamente sin necesidad de graficar?
> 
> Que no se vé ná.




Joderrr... hoy le ha metido Ud. un buen viaje al tinto "Valeriano", que se bebe "casi sin las manos", por lo que veo... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pepinox (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si juntamos entre todos las minusvalias de hoy nos cagamos pata abajo jo,jo,jo



Qué pasa, gacelilla: ¿estás palmando pasta?

:XX: :XX: :XX:

Insisto en mi previsión: 6.900 antes del 1 de enero de 2012.


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

MTS:







El martes en el último comentario dije que todavía le quedaba caída y que debíamos esperar a que se acercara a los 11,40. Ese 4% de caída extra ya está hecho y el precio se encuentra en clara zona de soportes, pero hay dos problemas. El primero, todavía no ha salido de ese fastidioso canal bajista acelerado que replica el IBEX y sigue, en consecuencia, bajista en el muy corto; el segundo, la volatilidad del valor, que nos obliga a considerar amplias zonas de soporte. En este sentido, hasta los 11,05 el precio tiene margen para maniobrar, más allá de eso existe un riesgo evidente de descuelgue.

Por arriba la resistencia más importante son los 12,20, por abajo la zona 11,05 define el soporte más relevante, este debería ser el terreno de juego del valor para las próximas sesiones.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Joderrr... hoy le ha metido Ud. un buen viaje al tinto "Valeriano", que se bebe "casi sin las manos", por lo que veo... :XX::XX::XX:



Ya me gustaría a mi.:XX:

Es el chrome de las narices, que es rápido pero hace cosas raras (ocultar todo lo que se centra, por ejemplo, o no dejarme ver la página de clicktrade).


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Nov 2011)

Dedicado a los que llevan san


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Hum...

Un buen post.

Mire, una cosa que adoro del mercado... es que tiene múltiples aproximaciones. Ninguna técnica es perfecta, nadie está en posesión de la verdad absoluta.

He conocido personalmente a gente que basaba su operativa en HFT. SL -1, SP +1. Y ganaban dinero. No demasiado, pero ganaban.

Hay gente de intradiario ultracorto; yo mismo, y conozco a otros como yo.

Hay gente de intradiario horario. Y los que saben entrar cuando tienen que entrar, ganan.

Los hay semanales. Y mensuales. Y l/p.

Resulta, para mi mayor desmayo, que hay gente l/p ("leperos", como yo los llamo...) que también ganan dinero.

¿Conclusión?

Sepa esto: ninguno de los "guruses" como Ud. inmerecidamente nos llama, tenemos razón; sólo tiene razón aquel que, al final del día, gana dinero.

Su post no debería ser ignorado, porque encierra muchas verdades.... permítame opinar sobre varios de sus ejemplos.

Janus trabaja el price action, disciplina harto compleja que no cualquiera es capaz de aprender (_let alone_ dominar). Una sesión de price action es un desafío incluso para mi tecnología; de hecho, yo mismo cambio la operativa a price action cuando quiero algo de "baile" y acción.
Reto a cualquiera a que lo intente, no ya con carga excesiva, digamos tan sólo 10 Daxies grandes. Verán cómo se suda. Eso, suponiendo que no se arruinen en una sóla sesión.

Claca controla sobre AT; todos Uds. saben que yo no creo en el AT, pero basta con que muchos otros crean para hacerlo una teoría autocumplida: con SLs amplios y buen criterio se puede hacer dinero. Claca es, con seguridad, la única persona que he conocido hasta ahora a la que considero capaz de sacarse un sueldo mensual cuasi-decente usando AT. 

Mi caso es, de nuevo, diferente a los anteriores; puedo cantar niveles, puedo poner gráficos insultantes al Sr. Guybrush, e incluso puedo intentar dar una explicación a los movimientos institucionales de una jornada. Pero sin acceso a tiempo real a mi sistema (que es lo que ocurre cuando posteo aquí y Uds. lo leen), todo lo que yo diga debe tomarse con pinzas. 

Hacer caso a ciegas a mis niveles, es un suicidio. Hacer caso a ciegas a Janus, es otro suicidio. Fiarse a ciegas de los soportes y resistencias claquistas, es la re-muerte después del suicidio. Todos Uds. deben comprender que las estrategias de trading son, como decimos en el mundo de la tecnología, "propietarias"; esto es, de su padre y de su madre.

O, como se dice en la vida real, "el que la lleva, la entiende".



Silenciosa dijo:


> Acaba de venirme a la cabeza la idea de que hay foreros leyendo este hilo sin participar y tomando decisiones según lo que se pone aquí.
> 
> De gacela a gacelas.
> IMPORTANTE: Claca, AQNQV, Pollastre, Bertok,Janus, Mulder...son la caña de buenos y ayudan muchísimo pero cuando uno invierte deberia hacerlo siempre porque está convencido de lo que va hacer, de donde debe entrar y donde salir y sobre todo que pérdidas está dispuesto a asumir.
> ...


----------



## Seren (24 Nov 2011)

Siempre hay que evitar el cuchillo cayendo pero también hay que reconocer a nivel estadístico que debajo de los niveles actuales en los últimos 8 años el ibex sólo ha aguantado 2 o 3 semanas.


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Siempre hay que evitar el cuchillo cayendo pero también hay que reconocer a nivel estadístico que debajo de los niveles actuales en los últimos 8 años el ibex sólo ha aguantado 2 o 3 semanas.



Tenga por cierto aquel dicho que dice que, en bolsa, las estadísticas existen para ser rotas. 

Ojete-calor si va a confiar su dinero a hechos pretéritos...


----------



## pepinox (24 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Siempre hay que evitar el cuchillo cayendo pero también hay que reconocer a nivel estadístico que debajo de los niveles actuales en los últimos 8 años el ibex sólo ha aguantado 2 o 3 semanas.



Claro, brillante hanálisis.

Según ese razonar, como ningún día en el pasado hemos tenido el bono a 10 años al 6,9 por ciento de interés, estadísticamente no llegaremos a ese nivel nunca.

Estamos en medio de una escabechina, y vosotros fantaseando con dar el pelotazo...

Ya lo dijo Rockefeller: hay que comprar cuando haya sangre en las calles, no antes. ¿Tú has visto sangre en las calles ya?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5LSTc-5Fn_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caos (24 Nov 2011)

Precisamente porque últimamente la desviación típica de los precios se sale de la distribución normal más habitual hay que llevar mucho cuidado. Les presento a mi amiga Cauchy, vayan acostumbrándose.

Si no entienden esto y no saben como ajustar su operativa para disminuir el perfil de riesgo NO deberían estar comprando acciones a lo loco a largo, medio ni corto plazo.

P.D: Y créanme, que el beneficio diario para ciertas cantidades no es poco, pero podría haber sacado mucho más haciendo alguna sandez como ignorando el hecho anterior (y asumir una probabilidad alta de arruinarme en el proceso).


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Claro, brillante hanálisis.
> 
> Según ese razonar, como ningún día en el pasado hemos tenido el bono a 10 años al 6,9 por ciento de interés, estadísticamente no llegaremos a ese nivel nunca.
> 
> ...



Sr. Pepinox le damos 25 segundos para arreglar ese desaguisado, antes de caer sobre usted y enterrarle bajo toneladas de títulos de San. (Crea que podemos hacerlo:

En la escabechina el que te sodomiza para a resoplar de vez en cuando, esas oportunidades se deben aprovechar y mañana puede haber uno de esos momentos.


----------



## pepinox (24 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Pepinox le damos 25 segundos para arreglar ese desaguisado, antes de caer sobre usted y enterrarle bajo toneladas de títulos de San. (Crea que podemos hacerlo:
> 
> En la escabechina el que te sodomiza para a resoplar de vez en cuando, esas oportunidades se deben aprovechar y mañana puede haber uno de esos momentos.



A ver, querido. ¿Tú las bromas no las piyas mucho, no?


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> A ver, querido. ¿Tú las bromas no las piyas mucho, no?



¿Qué broma?:S

Normalmente cuando se hacen ese tipo de bromas se pone entre comillas, cursiva, etc.

No se disculpe y acepte hombre, al igual que nosotros las "minurvalias"


----------



## pepinox (24 Nov 2011)

Un amigo que no es tal, es un hamijo.

Un inversor que tampoco, es un himbersor.

Una análisis cutre, es un hanálisis.

No sé si sigues la serie...


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Precisamente porque últimamente la desviación típica de los precios se sale de la distribución normal más habitual hay que llevar mucho cuidado. Les presento a mi amiga Cauchy, vayan acostumbrándose.
> 
> Si no entienden esto y no saben como ajustar su operativa para disminuir el perfil de riesgo NO deberían estar comprando acciones a lo loco a largo, medio ni corto plazo.
> 
> P.D: Y créanme, que el beneficio diario para ciertas cantidades no es poco, pero podría haber sacado mucho más haciendo alguna sandez como ignorando el hecho anterior (y asumir una probabilidad alta de arruinarme en el proceso).



Puedo jurar que cuando he leido 'cauchy' he pensado en una muñeca hinchable :XX:

Debe ser que ya debería estar en cama a estas horas, pero tengo una cosilla que terminar.

Aparte de eso, uds. ya saben que yo solo posteo para demostrarles que los leoncios de vez en cuando reciben la visita del negro de zuloman y que la mejor inversión está en el huerto de alcachofas


----------



## pepinox (24 Nov 2011)

Hoygan, no era mi intención trollear este hilo (tan digno).

Mis disculpas, se me ha ido la mano, es lo que tiene ir con la carrerilla cogida y tal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Precisamente porque últimamente la desviación típica de los precios se sale de la distribución normal más habitual hay que llevar mucho cuidado. Les presento a mi amiga Cauchy, vayan acostumbrándose.
> 
> Si no entienden esto y no saber como ajustarlo a sus acciones NO deberían estar comprando acciones a lo loco a largo, medio ni corto plazo.



Yo la conocí en mi epoca universitaría, mucho más abierta que el Gauss ese, que era un estirado.... ::


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Un amigo que no es tal, es un "_ hamijo_".
> 
> Un inversor que tampoco, es un" _himbersor_".
> 
> ...



Le sigo, le sigo...

Sigamos con el tema.

Creen que hemos hecho bien comprando hoy SAN???


----------



## pepinox (24 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Le sigo, le sigo...
> 
> Sigamos con el tema.
> 
> Creen que hemos hecho bien comprando hoy SAN???



Si las has comprado a crédito para vender en un mercado bajista y sacarte un dinero con el proceso, pues sí.


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Hoygan, no era mi intención trollear este hilo (tan digno).
> 
> Mis disculpas, se me ha ido la mano, es lo que tiene ir con la carrerilla cogida y tal.



Nada hombre a mi me aceptaron tal como soy en este hilo, cabemos todos

Un saludo hombre...


Como verá la ironía y el buen humor sobran por estos lares. Los malos rollos no duran mucho.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Si alguno termina frustrado con sus inversiones, y finalmente fuera del mercado por quedarse sin liquidez ..... puede repasar su historia en:
Eminem - Lose Yourself [Live] [HD 720p] - YouTube
No diran que no mola.
Un león admirado liderando la gazelle crowd, apoyándose cuando lo necesita en un negro que mete baza de vez en cuando ... y todo en una sesión que ha costado una pasta el tener derecho a estar ahí.
Al menos, la moraleja es que siempre uno se puede refugiar en la música


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

Recuperación "milagrosa" del SP. La jugada puede ser buena con la entrada a última hora en BBVA y SAN, queda mucha noche, pero estos rebotes no hacen falta ni los hanálisis, se huelen.

Atentos al Euro/dólar, lo mismo también se puede hacer una buena jugada mirando al norte.ienso:


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> -Es que si me saca a 5,95 euros ..... voy a pensar que eres un león que me ha enculado::
> -A largo plazo es muy probable (pero mucho) que tengas razón .... pero yo no me permito incurrir en coste de oportunidad. Conozco bastante bien Brasil porque viaje bastante por Sao Paolo y Brasilia por trabajo. Ese país esta excesivamente sobrecalentado. Totalmente despendolado en cuanto a inversión. Yo veo auténticas barbaridades en el manejo del dinero. Tan pronto como ha llegado la inversión extranjera, ... se va. Ojo a eso que no va a estar caliente toda la vida. Es alucinante la cantidad de inversión que no genera retorno allí. Por eso, creo que en algún momento se generará incertidumbre y entonces pesará mucho sobre el SAN.



Entre Bertok y Janus hablando de BRasil, me van a dar la noche...en enero me voy a vivir allí con la novia, así que prohibido hablar de la burbuja brasileira, que no existe, y por si no lo sabéis, os lo digo...atan los perros con longanizas:cook:

Se admiten ofertas de trabajo, prometo falar portugues a los 4 meses8:


Hablando en serio, la burbuja brutal que hay allí es la salarial...cobran auténticas barbaridades...eso se tiene que desmontar de un momento a otro. Se habla que una vez pasen las olimpiadas y el mundial desperatán::

En otro orden de cosas, mis acciones san a 5,20 aun las mantengo...a ultima hora eliminé el SL a 5,14 y directo a la JGA que me voy:abajo:

Boa noite:Baile:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Recuperación "milagrosa" del SP. La jugada puede ser buena con la entrada a última hora en BBVA y SAN, queda mucha noche, pero estos rebotes no hacen falta ni los hanálisis, se huelen.
> 
> Atentos al Euro/dólar, lo mismo también se puede hacer una buena jugada mirando al norte.ienso:



Nada, unos pipotes de nada. En unas horas, el directriz bajista en horas y la media exponencial de 50 figuras estará sobre 1174 aprox. Viene siendo la batuta del valor en los últimos días por lo que es una figura relevante. Romperla es lo que cambia el sesgo .... así como las perroflautadas y demás titulares. El mercado lleva unos días bleeding out, un tirón hacia arriba para aliviar viene bien. No lo van a hacer para arreglarnos nuestros trades, lo harán como un paso más del proceso de llenado del horno. Todavía hay mucho mucho sitio ahí adentro que lo irán llenando de gazelles sin stop.::


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bolígrafo y portaminas, con estuche a juego, de la JGA Santander de 2009



MIRE MIRE LO QUE REGALANNN....cuando hagamos quedadas será la señal que nos distinga. La marca del club HVEI35::


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Entre Bertok y Janus hablando de BRasil, me van a dar la noche...en enero me voy a vivir allí con la novia, así que prohibido hablar de la burbuja brasileira, que no existe, y por si no lo sabéis, os lo digo...atan los perros con longanizas:cook:
> 
> Se admiten ofertas de trabajo, prometo falar portugues a los 4 meses8:
> 
> ...



No te preocupes. El tema de tías lo tienen muy pero que muy bien resuelto.
En China, petó el mercado un año antes si no recuerdo mal. En Brasil están farlopeados hasta arriba. La inflación es de caballo (cuando uno vende un coche de segunda mano, el precio es mayor que el de cuando lo compró si bien el valor real es menor, obvio .... pero refleja claramente cómo están de inflación). Todo el mundo está comprando propiedad / vivienda porque hay mucho trabajo ... pero los tipos son altos y cuando venga la primera curva, salen varios millones de impagados por la ventanilla.

Pero eso sí, el tema de las tías lo tienen pero que muy bien resuelto. Ya puede querer mucho a su novia, porque aquello es el infierno de la tentación.


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Nada, unos pipotes de nada. En unas horas, el directriz bajista en horas y la media exponencial de 50 figuras estará sobre 1174 aprox. Viene siendo la batuta del valor en los últimos días por lo que es una figura relevante. Romperla es lo que cambia el sesgo .... así como las perroflautadas y demás titulares. El mercado lleva unos días bleeding out, un tirón hacia arriba para aliviar viene bien. No lo van a hacer para arreglarnos nuestros trades, lo harán como un paso más del proceso de llenado del horno. Todavía hay mucho mucho sitio ahí adentro que lo irán llenando de gazelles sin stop.::



Mire el cruce euro dólar ahora mismo. Creo que antes de ir a dormir puede dar una alegría, de algunos pipos.

Lo que me queda en el tintero son esos 1152 ::cook:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Recuperación "milagrosa" del SP. La jugada puede ser buena con la entrada a última hora en BBVA y SAN, queda mucha noche, pero estos rebotes no hacen falta ni los hanálisis, se huelen.
> 
> Atentos al Euro/dólar, lo mismo también se puede hacer una buena jugada mirando al norte.ienso:



Puff, no sé que decirle. He hecho dos trades desde las doce aprox. y no se menea mucho. No he pasado de sacarle 120 euros.
Para mirar al norte le queda un trozo y mucho curro.::


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ye era de coña eh
> 
> Yo es que no le pondría SL de hecho voy desde más arriba que tú y no lo llevo ::
> 
> SAN va a recuperar tarde o temprano me parece tontería que arriesgues el perder pasta por unos días como mucho semanas que lo tengas ahí quieto sin SL hasta que se de la vuelta que se la dará.



...le repito... en real... se aprenden cosas... y esto que ha puesto usted aquí cabe la posibilidad de que sea lo siguiente que no vuelva a olvidar... ::


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Lo conozco, lo conozco, y sé lo de las tías, pero voy con correa, bozal y gps por si me pierdo


Como PEcata le vea escribir así inflación...:fiufiu:


Como anécdota, comentar que tuve un profesor de economía política que el día de su presentación, escribió en la pizarra sin decir nada a nadie, la palabra inflación...y con una C gigante...nunca se me ha olvidado...y eso que soy de letras:ouch:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Mire el cruce euro dólar ahora mismo. Creo que antes de ir a dormir puede dar una alegría, de algunos pipos.
> 
> Lo que me queda en el tintero son esos 1152 ::cook:



Entre 1,3350 y 1,3370 tiene los máximos intradiarios anteriores en minutos. Tiene que pasarlos y consolidarlos para pensar en metas mejores. Ahora se lo está currando y le han metido un velote rojo. Mucho curro le queda ahí.


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Japón se está pegando un trompazo interesante...me da a mi que maniana puede haber un guano del bueno.

Habrá que pensar en poner SL...


----------



## Estilicón (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> He conocido personalmente a gente que basaba su operativa en HFT. SL -1, SP +1. Y ganaban dinero. No demasiado, pero ganaban.
> 
> Hay gente de intradiario ultracorto; yo mismo, y conozco a otros como yo.
> 
> ...



Que interesante, sr. pollastre. 

¿Sabe donde se puede encontrar información sobre el price action?. Por enterarme de que va eso.

Una duda que siempre he tenido es cual es su metodología. Tiene a su niña, pero ¿que come la niña? . Me refiero a si usa análisis estadístico, o cadenas de markov, o redes neuronales, algoritmos predictivos.... Tampoco le pido que me dé detalles, solo saber un poco muy por encima (en 1 línea) en que se basa (por tener una idea). Si es secreto y no lo quiere revelar, pues le entiendo. 



faraico dijo:


> Entre Bertok y Janus hablando de BRasil, me van a dar la noche...en enero me voy a vivir allí con la novia, así que prohibido hablar de la burbuja brasileira, que no existe, y por si no lo sabéis, os lo digo...atan los perros con longanizas:cook:
> 
> Se admiten ofertas de trabajo, prometo falar portugues a los 4 meses8:
> 
> ...



Le voy a dar un consejo sobre Brasil. Allí con los taxis, pagas la carrera antes de subir (según donde vayas x precio). No se le ocurra regatear el precio una vez hecho el viaje. Iba con un amigo que se quiso pasar de listo y el taxista no se anduvo con hostias negociando. Se fue a la guantera y nos sacó la pipa :S.

Que le vaya muy bien allí. Llevese para allá la camiseta de nuestro atleti .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Pues aqui en Brasil me hallo, y suscribo todos sus comentarios! TODOS!
LA inflaccccion aqui es rampante. Se acostumbra aqui a comprar a credito...hasta zapatos!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Blankfein aseguró que "el mundo se recuperará más rápido de lo que la gente piensa" algo que "sorprenderá" a muchos.

Allá quien no quiera creer a un señor tan majo...


----------



## Seren (24 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Claro, brillante hanálisis.
> 
> Según ese razonar, como ningún día en el pasado hemos tenido el bono a 10 años al 6,9 por ciento de interés, estadísticamente no llegaremos a ese nivel nunca.
> 
> ...



No he hecho ningún análisis, simplemente he dado una estadística, que puede servir de algo, o no.


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Le voy a dar un consejo sobre Brasil. Allí con los taxis, pagas la carrera antes de subir (según donde vayas x precio). No se le ocurra regatear el precio una vez hecho el viaje. Iba con un amigo que se quiso pasar de listo y el taxista no se anduvo con hostias negociando. Se fue a la guantera y nos sacó la pipa :S.
> 
> Que le vaya muy bien allí. Llevese para allá la camiseta de nuestro atleti .



Gracias por los consejos. Lo del taxi, imagino que será en eterminados sitios...que yo recuerde en Sao Paulo iba con taxímetro, y en Rio creo que tambiénienso:

La rojiblanca la llevo everywhere, aunque la última vez la saqué por Londres hace unos meses para unos míseros 20 minutos de footing:ouch:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues aqui en Brasil me hallo, y suscribo todos sus comentarios! TODOS!
> LA inflaccccion aqui es rampante. Se acostumbra aqui a comprar a credito...hasta zapatos!



Ya, a crédito y a "parcelas" como dicen ellos...o cuotas, que las aplican directamente en el comercio...me han dicho que a veces sin intereses:cook:

GT, sabes si un espaniol, una vez que tiene visado y está trabajando en una empresa brasilenia...se puede cambiar a otra con facilidad? O hay qe hacer taaantos trámites que es muy difícil que esa segunda empresa te quiera contratar asumiendo los trámites?

Manda webos que en el consulado brasileiro de Madrid no me sepan responder a eso....es más, la que da allí la info es la de Prosegur. Y no es conia:abajo:


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Blankfein aseguró que "el mundo se recuperará más rápido de lo que la gente piensa" algo que "sorprenderá" a muchos.
> 
> Allá quien no quiera creer a un señor tan majo...



No me cabe duda...en febrero habrá gente tirándose de los pelos por no haber comprado san a 5.

En unos meses las tenemos a 8.

O eso o hablamos con chinito para que nos prepare una flota para ir todos en caravana a la Avenida de Cantabria S/N:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Que reconozca si mi mensaje era o no irónico dependerá de cómo vaya la economía...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos. Lo del taxi, imagino que será en eterminados sitios...que yo recuerde en Sao Paulo iba con taxímetro, y en Rio creo que tambiénienso:
> 
> La rojiblanca la llevo everywhere, aunque la última vez la saqué por Londres hace unos meses para unos míseros 20 minutos de footing:ouch:
> 
> ...



Si bueno a eso me refería, a las parcelas. Es que me estaba quedando sin batería. Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre que los salarios son altos me imagino que será por que estarán ligados a la inflación. La impresión que me da es que hay dos niveles, trabajadores cualificados y currelas. He visto cosas que ni ustéc se imaginaría. Una cuadrilla de 8 personas para colocar un toldo, una docena para arreglar el firme de un paseo. Me imagino que es para repartir el trabajo y esos sueldos serán bajos. 

Hablando con gente de aquí lo que noto es que están muuuuuy enchidos de orgullo con su creciemiento. Esto lo entiendo, pero me huele a la españa del milajro heconomico. Cuando veo anuncios en la tele de inmobiliarias, me da entre risa floja y tristeza. Que si la casa de tus sueños, que si de lujo y tal. El otro día, vino al trabajo un agente inmobiliario!! Mientras este le preguntaba al compañero que es lo que deseaba y tal, yo pegaba la oreja.
Mismo timo, distinto pais.
Otra cosa Brasil es un pais enorme, un monton de recursos naturales, pero no se si con la recesión global serán capaces de mantener el crecimiento, que digo, de no entrar en recesión. 

Respecto a lo otro no te puedo ayudar, lo desconozco. Mi situación aqui es más enrevesada. 

Eso si, as mulheres son muito bonitas!

edito: vamos ver ese €/$ que el sr. FranR está últimamente en gracia


----------



## Alvin Red (24 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No me cabe duda...en febrero habrá gente tirándose de los pelos por no haber comprado san a 5.
> 
> En unos meses las tenemos a 8.
> 
> O eso o hablamos con chinito para que nos prepare una flota para ir todos en caravana a la Avenida de Cantabria S/N:XX:



Poco entro en este hilo, pero ....

U.S. national debt tops $15 trillion, but you ain't seen nothing yet - The Lakeland Times - Minocqua, WI + WRAPUP 9-U.S. lawmakers abandon deficit-cutting effort | Reuters = El congreso US tendra que aprobar un nuevo tope de deuda emitida más o menos en Febrero ---> Moody&rsquo;s warns of downgrade on US debt rating if Congress trims $1.2 trillion in automatic cuts - The Washington Post

No veo claro un rally alcista en estas condiciones, pero nada es imposible.


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

OK con lo que dices.

Mi novia me dice que es mejor comprar un piso sobre plano "porque sale más barato, ya que cuando terminan de construirlo valen mucho más".

En fin...más de lo mismo.


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Poco entro en este hilo, pero ....
> 
> U.S. national debt tops $15 trillion, but you ain't seen nothing yet - The Lakeland Times - Minocqua, WI + WRAPUP 9-U.S. lawmakers abandon deficit-cutting effort | Reuters = El congreso US tendra que aprobar un nuevo tope de deuda emitida más o menos en Febrero ---> Moody&rsquo;s warns of downgrade on US debt rating if Congress trims $1.2 trillion in automatic cuts - The Washington Post
> 
> No veo claro un rally alcista en estas condiciones, pero nada es imposible.



Entonces se cumplirá mi segundo postulado, todos a la Junta General de àccionistas::


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Blankfein aseguró que "el mundo se recuperará más rápido de lo que la gente piensa" algo que "sorprenderá" a muchos.
> 
> Allá quien no quiera creer a un señor tan majo...



Pues... a mí me da que en la foto... para sacar esa preciosa sonrisa... alguien le ató las pelotas a una bombona de butano...


----------



## FranR (24 Nov 2011)

Bueno señores al final este mini-tirón arriba me deja ponerle un Stop "perseguidor". Cuando me levante me llevaré la sorpresa.

Suerte y Plusvis.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> OK con lo que dices.
> 
> Mi novia me dice que es mejor comprar un piso sobre plano "porque sale más barato, ya que cuando terminan de construirlo valen mucho más".
> 
> En fin...más de lo mismo.




[YOUTUBE]SjiP57ma0yY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Estoy desarrollando una teoría al más estilo starkiller.
Atenti peloti.

Los reptilianos, cuando quierían destruir una nación antes fomentaban guerras, golpes de estado, grupos terroristas, mafias, etc. Ahora han descubierto un método más sutil a la par que efectivo: inocular el gen visillero en su población, cultivarlo por medio de los mass mierda e introducir los archiconocidos mantras nuncabajistas.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

En fín posición de cierre. A lo tonto, a lo tonto tengo 8 minilargos en el SP esperando el rebotón del cierre que no terminó de llegar. Los stops justo debajo del último soporte asumible. 1149. Yo ahora espero que la almohadilla de frenada esté entre 1150 y 1158 (nada menos).

Lo jodido es que no sé como he llegado a hacer esta posición, si mi objetivo estaba en cortos hasta 1120.... jajaja...


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Atman, ¿el SP ese tiene JGA? ¿Paraguas automáticos con logos pequeños? Pues si no, que no cuenten con mi dinero, que una cosa es quedarse enganchado y otra quedarse enganchado y además aburrirse.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, si hoy el Valencia mete 7... ¿por qué no va a subir mañana Gamesa? Con semejante reflexión me voy a dormir. Bona nit.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

A deshoras os cuelgo un chicharreu franchute SocGen, que ayer me estuvo poniendo ojitos pero me contuve.







Es que estos si que hacen las cosas con elegancía, -30% de mínimos de 2009!!!! Y +25% de mínimo del 1991 :o 
La entrada a 14,96 con stop ajustadico podría ser buena aunque arriesgada, casi como un cara o cruz. Creo lo mejor será esperar que haga suelo y/o rompa la bajista de finales de octubre, para entrar en este chicharrieu. La salida estaría por lo 20€ en un plazo de 1 mes. 

Elucubraciones nocturnas, no me hagan caso.








SocGen a -30% de minimo 2009.... El mínimo del SAN fue 4€.... ::


----------



## Nico (24 Nov 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tengo un ETF inverso del IBEX comprado dese hace mas de un año cuando el IBEX estaba a 8000 aprox, la participación andaba por los 64e.. En este momento, a 7739, la participacion está a 61,2 e. Alguien me explica este desfase???



*LOLO08:*

Hay dos explicaciones para darte... una sencilla (peras y manzanitas) que, espero, te sea suficiente.

Otra, mucho más sofisticada y medular pero, esa no puedo dártela gratis.

Confórmate con la sencilla que entiendo habrá de bastarte y, salvo que tu inversión supere los 100.000 euros no tiene sentido que incurras en el gasto.

Los ETFs tienen un mecanismo de COBRO DE COMISION por parte del EMISOR del mismo. Mientras más tiempo lo tengas (y asumiendo que haya tenido grandes oscilaciones cosa que ha tenido la bolsa reciente), su "valor" es decreciente -ya que se restan las comisiones del emisor-.

Los ETFs suelen ser buenos para inversiones CORTAS (horas o días) ya que, a un menor coste y manteniendo una liquidez razonable, te permiten hacer varias combinaciones pero, si las mantienes en el LARGO PLAZO una parte relevante de su valor se lo lleva el emisor.

Te alcanza esta explicación o te paso con el área comercial por la más sofisticada ? :


----------



## Nico (24 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


>



Tengo que reconocer que de todas las fotos, imágenes y videos que tenemos del negrata esta es una de las que más me asusta. :8:


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Parece que efectivamente, hoy pepón viene de visita... a ver si el DAX recupera los 5600...


----------



## tatur (24 Nov 2011)

Mis rezos a San Pepon de anoche funcionaron, a ver cuanto dura la alegria.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Subida trampa?

Me estoy volviendo paranóica¡¡


----------



## tatur (24 Nov 2011)

Yo por si acaso he aprovechado el apreton y ya he vendido mis BNPs (por fin pillo una buena plusvalia, ya era hora).

Ahora es cuando se tirara 3 dias subiendo un 4% y yo con cara de tonto


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Mis rezos a San Pepon de anoche funcionaron, a ver cuanto dura la alegria.



Durará poco, me temo.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Chinito, va a tener que decirle a su(s) jefe(s) que van a tener que rascarse la cartera y pagar una propaganda como ésta...
Es-el-Audi-A8-42-TDI-el-mejor-coche-del-mercado.html
eleconomista cada día se parece más al Hola!


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2011)

Vela roja y volvemos a empezar de nuevo en nivel 0. a las 9.15 se ha empezao a vender todo...Parece esto el final de Margin call... pero sin casi volumen jeje.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Vela roja y volvemos a empezar de nuevo en nivel 0. a las 9.15 se ha empezao a vender todo...Parece esto el final de Margin call... pero sin casi volumen jeje.



TRanquiiiilo, eso ha sido la toma de posición. Creo que durará poco... pero no TAN poco... 

Amos a darle media horita más...


Edito: :o Yo no he sido, nadie me ha visto, no puede demostrarlo...


----------



## burbujeado (24 Nov 2011)

banco de valencia -24 %...


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Ah! Claro, que el ibex quería volver a los 7777....


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

burbujeado dijo:


> banco de valencia -24 %...



Si no me diesen tanto asco los bancos en breve estaría dentro.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si no me diesen tanto asco los bancos en breve estaría dentro.



Es muy peligroso meterse en un valor tan mierdero como ese. Lo único que puedes coger algún calentón de la cotización y poco más ,pero a la larga te quedas pillado.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Hola a todos,
me presento, soy Italiano y vivo en España desde el 2003. Quiero darle la enhorabuena por el hilo del Ibex, de verdad un buen mix entre profesionalidad seriedad y cachondeo. Sigo el foro de Burbuja inmobiliaria desde antes de la crisis, la bolsa la sigo desde el 2005 pero no constantemente, vamos una gacela a la boloñesa.
Bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente las oscilaciones que se verifican durante la pre-apertura, por ejemplo hoy telefónica en pre se movió entre 13,02 y 13,55. ¿Quien esta moviendo de esa manera el precio y cual es el fin?
Disculpar por mis errores gramaticales.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si no me diesen tanto asco los bancos en breve estaría dentro.









¿Qué, puede resistirse, o está ya buscando la tarjeta de coordenadas? :XX::XX:


----------



## burbujeado (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si no me diesen tanto asco los bancos en breve estaría dentro.



Depende de quién tape el agujero que tienen, parece que bankia se desentiende del asunto, o el gobierno u otro banco les inyectarán dinero.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es muy peligroso meterse en un valor tan mierdero como ese. Lo único que puedes coger algún calentón de la cotización y poco más ,pero a la larga te quedas pillado.



Era coñaaaaaaaaaaaa

Perdón, tenía que haber puesto lo de ironic on y of.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Era coñaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Perdón, tenía que haber puesto lo de ironic on y of.



Jeje por un momento me asustaste y pensaba que había sido abducida por la 'hinbersión' de tu hermano...


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> me presento, soy Italiano y vivo en España desde el 2003. Quiero darle la enhorabuena por el hilo del Ibex, de verdad un buen mix entre profesionalidad seriedad y cachondeo. Sigo el foro de Burbuja inmobiliaria desde antes de la crisis, la bolsa la sigo desde el 2005 pero no constantemente, vamos una gacela a la boloñesa.
> Bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente las oscilaciones que se verifican durante la pre-apertura, por ejemplo hoy telefónica en pre se movió entre 13,02 y 13,55. ¿Quien esta moviendo de esa manera el precio y cual es el fin?
> Disculpar por mis errores gramaticales.



Es por el mercado de futuros; los derivados que tienen como subyacente al Ibex35 o sus componentes "funcionan" fuera del horario normal de mercado, y cualquier variación en ellos provoca que el precio del subyacente "se ajuste" según ponderación de sus componentes.

Y ahora, mi pregunta para Ud. : tengo enormes problemas con la mozzarella fresca (di buffala), el suero que suelta me humedece la masa de mis pizzas (la masa la hago yo mismo) con lo cual no levanta en el horneado y no consigo crear la estructura de celdas de aire que vemos en las masas comerciales.
Tengo entendido que la única forma de solucionar esto es construyendo en el jardín un horno de leña (tipo hemisférico), capaz de alcanzar los 700ºC, frente a los miserables 300ºC de los hornos eléctricos de cocina.

En su opinión como experto nativo italiano, ¿debo construirme el horno de leña?


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Nov 2011)

Sr. Pollastre ya que esta usted por aquí, podría dar una mini orientación de los precios, me están desesperando estando tan planos, así no hay Dios que pierda dinero(ganar ni me lo planteo xd)

Edito para decir que me refiero al ibex, pero acabo de recordar que usted no lo toca ni con un palo...


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre ya que esta usted por aquí, podría dar una mini orientación de los precios, me están desesperando estando tan planos, así no hay Dios que pierda dinero(ganar ni me lo planteo xd)
> 
> Edito para decir que me refiero al ibex, pero acabo de recordar que usted no lo toca ni con un palo...



Y para colmo de males, la semana pasada desactivé los niveles del Ibex del sistema, porque necesitaba más velocidad de cálculo y me estaban retrasando (total, para luego no usarlos en mi operativa, como Ud. bien dice)

La semana pasada podría haberle dado niveles en el Ibex... pero esta ya no tengo nada relativo a nuestro patrio desastre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es por el mercado de futuros; los derivados que tienen como subyacente al Ibex35 o sus componentes "funcionan" fuera del horario normal de mercado, y cualquier variación en ellos provoca que el precio del subyacente "se ajuste" según ponderación de sus componentes.
> 
> Y ahora, mi pregunta para Ud. : tengo enormes problemas con la mozzarella fresca (di buffala), el suero que suelta me humedece la masa de mis pizzas (la masa la hago yo mismo) con lo cual no levanta en el horneado y no consigo crear la estructura de celdas de aire que vemos en las masas comerciales.
> Tengo entendido que la única forma de solucionar esto es construyendo en el jardín un horno de leña (tipo hemisférico), capaz de alcanzar los 700ºC, frente a los miserables 300ºC de los hornos eléctricos de cocina.
> ...



Jamás osaría contradecirle, ¿pero no se refiere nuestro nuevo conforero a a la subasta de apertura?

Respecto al tema importante, ¿Está usted seguro que es por la mozarella?Aplique el método experimental. Para la próxima use otro queso fundente y noss cuenta.

Ale, y consejo gratis para los que viajen a Napoles. Vayan a pizzeria Da Micheles. La más famosa de Napoles y por ende del mundo! Cuna de la pizza!


----------



## darwinn (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ahora, mi pregunta para Ud. : tengo enormes problemas con la mozzarella fresca (di buffala), el suero que suelta me humedece la masa de mis pizzas (la masa la hago yo mismo) con lo cual no levanta en el horneado y no consigo crear la estructura de celdas de aire que vemos en las masas comerciales.
> Tengo entendido que la única forma de solucionar esto es construyendo en el jardín un horno de leña (tipo hemisférico), capaz de alcanzar los 700ºC, frente a los miserables 300ºC de los hornos eléctricos de cocina.
> 
> En su opinión como experto nativo italiano, ¿debo construirme el horno de leña?



Yo me hice uno, fui a buscar el barro especial a un pueblo de León, y luego lo cubrí de ladrillo visto toledano. Un par de espacios debajo para guardar algún que otro trasto, y funciona de cine. Menudos cocidos, corderos, etc. Deliciosos!


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

SAN, 12000 largos de nuevo a 5,16 con SL en 5,12.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2011)

Como nos metan en un lateral cansino estos dos días...

Yankilandia de vacaciones.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es por el mercado de futuros; los derivados que tienen como subyacente al Ibex35 o sus componentes "funcionan" fuera del horario normal de mercado, y cualquier variación en ellos provoca que el precio del subyacente "se ajuste" según ponderación de sus componentes.
> 
> Y ahora, mi pregunta para Ud. : tengo enormes problemas con la mozzarella fresca (di buffala), el suero que suelta me humedece la masa de mis pizzas (la masa la hago yo mismo) con lo cual no levanta en el horneado y no consigo crear la estructura de celdas de aire que vemos en las masas comerciales.
> Tengo entendido que la única forma de solucionar esto es construyendo en el jardín un horno de leña (tipo hemisférico), capaz de alcanzar los 700ºC, frente a los miserables 300ºC de los hornos eléctricos de cocina.
> ...



Que bueno, me eché una buena ) de verdad.
El secreto de la buena pizza es uno solo:
cuando usted empieza con la masa lo primero que tiene que hacer es entonar un do de pecho doooooooooo……… y después empieza figarooooooo figaroooooo. No lo diga a nadie es un secreto que tenemos guardado los Italianos.


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jamás osaría contradecirle, ¿pero no se refiere nuestro nuevo conforero a a la subasta de apertura?
> 
> Respecto al tema importante, ¿Está usted seguro que es por la mozarella?Aplique el método experimental. Para la próxima use otro queso fundente y noss cuenta.
> 
> Ale, y consejo gratis para los que viajen a Napoles. Vayan a pizzeria Da Micheles. La más famosa de Napoles y por ende del mundo! Cuna de la pizza!



Pues no sabría decirle si se refiere a la subasta de apertura, porque el foreri italiani no especifica si hablaba de las oscilaciones cinco minutos antes de apertura (que podría ser lo que Ud. dice), o de las que puedes ver a partir de las 8:00am (véase a modo de ejemplo la página de igmarkets).


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto al tema importante, ¿Está usted seguro que es por la mozarella?Aplique el método experimental. Para la próxima use otro queso fundente y noss cuenta.



Sí, completamente seguro.... si utilizo mozzarella seca (la que venden en bloque o barra), el efecto no se produce. Pero usar mozzarella seca en las pizzas es de pobres y de gacelas pizzeras... indigno  

El problema de la fresca es cuando suelta el suero. Si se te humedece la masa, se jodió. El tema del horno de leña es porque, con las temperaturas tan brutales que alcanza, da para "secar" el dought a pesar de la mozzarella fresca.

En un horno eléctrico de cocina hay que andar haciendo malabares, como meter la masa sola 2 o 3 minutos para que "levante" sin mojarse o sin tener el peso de los ingredientes, etc. etc.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SAN, 12000 largos de nuevo a 5,16 con SL en 5,12.



Me salgo un poquito por encima de 20. Sobre 500 pavos (un poco menos) de reward.

En los otros 12000, subo el SL a 5,04.

Seguimos con la tarea.


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Pollastre, igual metiendo una piedra antes en el horno, que coja temperatura...y luego poner la pizza encima le soluciona algo?

Un amigo las hace así

Piedra de este estilo?


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es por el mercado de futuros; los derivados que tienen como subyacente al Ibex35 o sus componentes "funcionan" fuera del horario normal de mercado, y cualquier variación en ellos provoca que el precio del subyacente "se ajuste" según ponderación de sus componentes.
> 
> Y ahora, mi pregunta para Ud. : tengo enormes problemas con la mozzarella fresca (di buffala), el suero que suelta me humedece la masa de mis pizzas (la masa la hago yo mismo) con lo cual no levanta en el horneado y no consigo crear la estructura de celdas de aire que vemos en las masas comerciales.
> Tengo entendido que la única forma de solucionar esto es construyendo en el jardín un horno de leña (tipo hemisférico), capaz de alcanzar los 700ºC, frente a los miserables 300ºC de los hornos eléctricos de cocina.
> ...



No son 700º, pero sí 500º

Horno pizza PF4/1 - 1 Cmara | -

De todas formas, si la mozarella suelta mucho suero, está fastidiado el arreglo. De todas formas, bendito problema: pincho de mozarella envuelta en albahaca con un tomate y una mozarella un poco más "plástica" para la pizza.

Nota: 6000 W. Yo no soy nativo italiano, soy accionista de Iberdrola, y alumno de chinito. :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Cierro 2 daxies con 28 pipos de reward (abiertos hoy mismo). Otro reward a la buchaca.

Abro un grande SP en 1171 con SL -4. Se está fugando de la directriz bajista en horas.

Seguimos con la tarea.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues no sabría decirle si se refiere a la subasta de apertura, porque el foreri italiani no especifica si hablaba de las oscilaciones cinco minutos antes de apertura (que podría ser lo que Ud. dice), o de las que puedes ver a partir de las 8:00am (véase a modo de ejemplo la página de igmarkets).



Perdonar si no fui demasiado claro yo me refiero a las oscilaciones que se muestran en la preapertura desde las 8:30 hasta las 9:00. En el especifico telefónica desde las 8:30 hasta las 9:00 hizo tres paradas aprox. 13 después 13,30 y 13,50 a veces me da la sensación que están sondeando lo que hay por ahí como un perro que huele donde hay comida. Pero seguro que estoy confundido.


----------



## monicagt (24 Nov 2011)

Si tienes jardín construye el horno, te servirá en el futuro para hacer tu propio pan, etc. Y no te preocupes por la mozzarela, a este paso según los maxmaxistas del foro a lo más que podremos aspirar será a hacernos una pizza margarita y eso si siembras 3 matas de tomate en tu jardín. Quizá para entonces un poco de queso manchego te parecerá la mejor de las mozzarelas.

Y ahora hablando en serio:
Entiendo que el compañero Italiano de lo que habla es de la subasta de apertura.



pollastre dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la única forma de solucionar esto es construyendo en el jardín un horno de leña (tipo hemisférico), capaz de alcanzar los 700ºC, frente a los miserables 300ºC de los hornos eléctricos de cocina.
> 
> En su opinión como experto nativo italiano, ¿debo construirme el horno de leña?


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

La mozzarella es un tema relativamente delicado. Preguntas: 

¿La mozarrela fresca está conservada sólo en suero o con sal? 
¿su horno tiene convección? es decir, tiene ventilación forzada? la usa con la pizza?

Veamos: en su horno convencional, puede ser buena idea, pre-hacer la masa sola unos minutos y luego pintarla con un poco de aceite antes de añadir los ingredientes.

Consejos: a la gente le gusta poner grandes trozos de mozarrella para que luego se estiiiire al morderla. Bien la mozzarella fresca fresca tiene ese toque especial e mejor y mayor "fondo", así que le conviene poner menos cantidad y cortada en trozos más pequeños y finos. Ponga primero el resto de ingredientes y añada el queso al final.

Ya nos contará cómo le salen.


Edito: veo que ya la pre-cuece. pero 2-3 minutos puede no ser suficiente. dele un poquito más. que la masa empieza a dorar. así es como consigue que se cierre y no absorva.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> La mozzarella es un tema relativamente delicado. Preguntas:
> 
> ¿La mozarrela fresca está conservada sólo en suero o con sal?
> ¿su horno tiene convección? es decir, tiene ventilación forzada? la usa con la pizza?
> ...



Uno de los secretos mas importante es la masa que se tiene que hacer con la masa madre non con levadura artificial.:8:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Nov 2011)

Ñam ñam...en el día que se espera pepón, los derivados abren canal ascendente hacia la cima del arte culinario...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, completamente seguro.... si utilizo mozzarella seca (la que venden en bloque o barra), el efecto no se produce. Pero usar mozzarella seca en las pizzas es de pobres y de gacelas pizzeras... indigno
> 
> El problema de la fresca es cuando suelta el suero. Si se te humedece la masa, se jodió. El tema del horno de leña es porque, con las temperaturas tan brutales que alcanza, da para "secar" el dought a pesar de la mozzarella fresca.
> 
> En un horno eléctrico de cocina hay que andar haciendo malabares, como meter la masa sola 2 o 3 minutos para que "levante" sin mojarse o sin tener el peso de los ingredientes, etc. etc.



Mmmm mi experiencia en la cocina me indica dos opciones para "secar" la mozzarella (son bastante obvias, seguramente ya las habrá probado):

a) Solución exo-horníca, cortella en láminas y póngala en papel de cocina unos minutos por cada lado.
b) Solución endo-hornica, aumente la superficie mozzarellil expuesta al calor. Corte la mozarella en trozitos muy pequeños, de esta forma el suero se evaporará antes.







Mozarrella seca no solo es de pobres, es de catetos! Me hace mucha gracia eso que venden... _mozzarrela danesa_ wtf!!! Es como decir queso manchego turco! En fin suerte con las pizzas y si se decide hacer un horno, deje su creatividad al margen, háganos ese favor, bastante tenemos ya con su mesa... ::. Déje el diseño a profesionales, ya que en caso contrario el resultado sería algo así...


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Uno de los secretos mas importante es la masa que se tiene que hacer con la masa madre non con levadura artificial.:8:



Muy cierto y se nota muuucho. Pero yo "entiendo" que si Pollastre se molesta en conseguir mozzarella fresca y dice que se hace su propia masa... será porque tambien se busca masa madre en alguna panadería "honrada"


----------



## aksarben (24 Nov 2011)

En mi horno convencional no he tenido nunca problemas con la mozzarella fresca. La escurro bien y listo. Tal vez sea porque tiene ventilación forzada, como comenta atman.

De bolsa, hay algunos valores usanos que se están poniendo la mar de jugosos para L/P (oigo la risa de pollastre). Pena que tenga la mitad de las balas congeladas, por ahora.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

diria que la mozzarella de buffala no se usa para la pizza como mozzarella.
Otra cosa es que se quiera poner a rodajas encima, con rodajas de tomate (no esa cosa que venden en los supers) y oregano, entonces si, el suero no deberia estropearle toda la masa.

En el horno de gas, las pizzas salen casi casi como en un horno de los autenticos. En un electrico, bueno, se hace lo que se puede.. pero no es lo mismo.

Y ya que estamos, el ibex-f por arriba 788X, 794X, por abajo 772X.

Hakuna Matata!


----------



## plusvis (24 Nov 2011)

Bueno viendo que en estos últimos días se presentan gacelillas cada dos por tres, yo no voy a ser menos.
Llevo siguiendo este mí(s)tico foro desde hace años, y este hilo lo iba consultando de vez en cuando hasta ahora, que ha sido cuando he decidido hacer un pensamiento sobre mis dineros. Es cierto que hay más foros, aunque realmente como la mezcla de comentarios de bolsa, gin, coches y cachondeo en general, no hay ninguno.

Un placer leeros a los que más aportáis a nivel técnico, ya que personalmente con el lío que tengo en mente sobre si ir a corto, a largo y a por el dividendoh :: hasta el final del mundo (como se recomienda en otros foros) o no ir a nada, las comisiones que el broker y toda la historia... cualquier aportación de los jrandes del foro se agradece.

Y nada, sigamos hablando de... pizzas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Por cierto Sr. Artik. Alo que se refería usted es la subasta de apertura. Busque en google como funciona, es muy fácil de entender.

pd: este hilo es jrandísimo!

edito: Bienvenido Sr. Plusvis.
Joer con tantas nuevas incorporaciones el escaner no da abasto.






A ver, ¿que opinan de los místicos 10700?


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> En mi horno convencional no he tenido nunca problemas con la mozzarella fresca. La escurro bien y listo. Tal vez sea porque tiene ventilación forzada, como comenta atman.
> 
> De bolsa, hay algunos valores usanos que se están poniendo la mar de jugosos para L/P (oigo la risa de pollastre). Pena que tenga la mitad de las balas congeladas, por ahora.



No, en el congelador no la meta, tiene que ser en la nevera.



...

ah! que... no era eso... :o


::


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro 2 daxies con 28 pipos de reward (abiertos hoy mismo). Otro reward a la buchaca.
> 
> Abro un grande SP en 1171 con SL -4. Se está fugando de la directriz bajista en horas.
> 
> Seguimos con la tarea.



Cerramos el SP en 1173. Otros 500 dolares de reward.

Solo nos quedamos con los 12000 titulos de SAN abiertos. Y muy atentos al SP.

Día hecho y listo para cerrar. A ver si el SAN no lo estropea. Ya tengo para botella y media de Ron Maximo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Si tienes jardín construye el horno, te servirá en el futuro para hacer tu propio pan, etc. Y no te preocupes por la mozzarela, a este paso según los maxmaxistas del foro a lo más que podremos aspirar será a hacernos una pizza margarita y eso si siembras 3 matas de tomate en tu jardín. Quizá para entonces un poco de queso manchego te parecerá la mejor de las mozzarelas.
> 
> Y ahora hablando en serio:
> Entiendo que el compañero Italiano de lo que habla es de la subasta de apertura.



luego contrata al negro de zuloman para que se ponga a calentar el horno 3 horas antes para que coja la temperatura ideal para que se cocinen.

cada verano nos metemos un asado con varios cabritos al horno de leña, y creanme, pensar en encender eso para una pizza... seria como comprarse un porsche para no salir de ciudad.. todo respetable, pero no muy eficiente que digamos.

edit; siempre podra montar la pizzeria Pollastre, Zuloman & co. ::


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

La tengo desde hace años.... es uno de mis trucos para paliar el pobre "performance" del horno eléctrico. Fui a un horno alfarero y me agencié una de las piedras cerámicas que se usan en los hornos para cocer la cerámica.

Los resultados mejoraron mucho, pero como el horno de leña no hay nada...



faraico dijo:


> Pollastre, igual metiendo una piedra antes en el horno, que coja temperatura...y luego poner la pizza encima le soluciona algo?
> 
> Un amigo las hace así
> 
> Piedra de este estilo?


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Eso es un modelo comercial... yo me refiero a un horno de piedra, de los que se hacen con ladrillos y mortero ignífugos... esos te pillan 700ºC por lo militar... pedazos de asados que se hacen en ellos también :fiufiu:



The Hellion dijo:


> No son 700º, pero sí 500º
> 
> Horno pizza PF4/1 - 1 Cmara | -
> 
> ...


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Me reafirmo, este hilo es la repo**a...

No me quiero imaginar al forero curioso que entre a ver un hilo que está continuamente en primera página, que va sobre el ibex y que se cataloga como "Mítico".

Y cual será su reacción al ver que una página entera está llena de comentarios de un montón de foreros hablando sobre mozzarellas, jeje, muy bueno...


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Muy cierto y se nota muuucho. Pero yo "entiendo" que si Pollastre se molesta en conseguir mozzarella fresca y dice que se hace su propia masa... será porque tambien se busca masa madre en alguna panadería "honrada"



La masa madre tienes que hacerla tu y con mucha paciencia después cuidarla por el resto de tu vida como un ser mas de la familia. La verdadera pizza es con la mozzarella di búfala y el señor pollastre es todo un experto, pero decir mozzarella di búfala es demasiado genérico. Yo tengo un amigo que vive en suiza en Ginevra y tiene una tienda que se llama Moz-Art o sea que hace mozarella de todos tipos y quesos varios. Lo hacen ahí en la tienda o sea que tu ves como la hacen y me comento hace tiempo que la calidad de la leche es básica por un buen producto final. Puedes que la mozzarella de búfala que utiliza pollastre sea demasiado fresca, o no apta para la pizza.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso es un modelo comercial... yo me refiero a un horno de piedra, de los que se hacen con ladrillos y mortero ignífugos... esos te pillan 700ºC por lo militar... pedazos de asados que se hacen en ellos también :fiufiu:



Ah! vale, que no entendí por donde iba su mensaje... ejem...



sí, sí, sií... por supuesto debe usted construirse ese horno, dígale a su mujer que no hay otro remedio, que se lo dicen expertos, que no es tanto engorro y no se mancha nada construir un horno y ya verá que bien le va luego... y como ella será más de pescado, que piense que ahora se podrán comer una sardinas asadas en condiciones... :Baile: :Baile: 

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> La masa madre tienes que hacerla tu y con mucha paciencia después cuidarla por el resto de tu vida como un ser mas de la familia. La verdadera pizza es con la mozzarella di búfala y el señor pollastre es todo un experto, pero decir mozzarella di búfala es demasiado genérico. Yo tengo un amigo que vive en suiza en Ginevra y tiene una tienda que se llama Moz-Art o sea que hace mozarella de todos tipos y quesos varios. Lo hacen ahí en la tienda o sea que tu ves como la hacen y me comento hace tiempo que la calidad de la leche es básica por un buen producto final. Puedes que la mozzarella de búfala que utiliza pollastre sea demasiado fresca, o no apta para la pizza.



:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: 

Sepa que le he reportado por no haber participado antes en el hilo. Estos son conocimientos impagables!


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Ese es uno de los problemas.... 

una vez me contó un pizzero que le parecía gracioso que en España vendieran mozzarela di búfala "fresca"... por cuando en España no hay "búfalas" xD

La que se vende como fresca y llega en esos saquitos de plástico sumergida en suero, en realidad es semi-fresca, y claro, también suelta demasiado suero y mata la masa. 

El truco del papel de cocina y las lonchas ya lo probé hace tiempo también; el problema se reduce algo, pero en general sigue "pochando" la masa. 

El horno de piedra, construido al lado de la barbacoa... esa es la solución definitiva, el arma final, el Little Boy de las pizzas...



Artik dijo:


> La masa madre tienes que hacerla tu y con mucha paciencia después cuidarla por el resto de tu vida como un ser mas de la familia. La verdadera pizza es con la mozzarella di búfala y el señor pollastre es todo un experto, pero decir mozzarella di búfala es demasiado genérico. Yo tengo un amigo que vive en suiza en Ginevra y tiene una tienda que se llama Moz-Art o sea que hace mozarella de todos tipos y quesos varios. Lo hacen ahí en la tienda o sea que tu ves como la hacen y me comento hace tiempo que la calidad de la leche es básica por un buen producto final. Puedes que la mozzarella de búfala que utiliza pollastre sea demasiado fresca, o no apta para la pizza.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> La masa madre tienes que hacerla tu y con mucha paciencia después cuidarla por el resto de tu vida como un ser mas de la familia. La verdadera pizza es con la mozzarella di búfala y el señor pollastre es todo un experto, pero decir mozzarella di búfala es demasiado genérico. Yo tengo un amigo que vive en suiza en Ginevra y tiene una tienda que se llama Moz-Art o sea que hace mozarella de todos tipos y quesos varios. Lo hacen ahí en la tienda o sea que tu ves como la hacen y me comento hace tiempo que la calidad de la leche es básica por un buen producto final. Puedes que la mozzarella de búfala que utiliza pollastre sea demasiado fresca, *o no apta para la pizza*.



Efectivamente, por eso le pregunto si la compra conservada con suero o con sal. La primera no es muy recomendable. La puedes escurrir, meter en la nevera, etc. etc... pero lo suyo es comprarle fresca con sal.

No lo dije antes, pero yo la mejor pizza que he podido comer (y casi reviento de toda la que comí) fué precisamente en Suiza, en una pizzería artesana en St. Gallen cuyo nombre no recuerdo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Hijos de perra, que sigo convaleciente del estómago...


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hijos de perra, que sigo convaleciente del estómago...



bwuhuhuUHAAHHAHAAHHAH ::::::


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Os voy a dar el secreto de la pizza, de debo mucho a este hilo y es hora de pagarlo de alguna manera.

Cuando hagáis la salsa de tomate, echad una pizca de pimentón picante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2011)

Buenos días,

Este hilo sin estos off topic no sería este hilo. Voy a ver que pillo por la cocina que me han despertado el apetito


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Como la bolsa no me está convenciendo y no sé qué comprar, acabo de reservar viaje a Londres con la expedición del Valencia ::

¿Quereis que le pregunte a Topal el secreto de un buen kebab?


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Pollastre: semi-fresco a la comida es como semi-nuevo a los coches.

Y por cierto: Granja de búfalas en Cataluña

Ésta parece nueva, pero yo recuerdo que hace algunos años ya escuché alguna iniciativa similar. Otra cosa será que no encuentren mercado en España. Es que somos así.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto Sr. Artik. Alo que se refería usted es la subasta de apertura. Busque en google como funciona, es muy fácil de entender.
> 
> pd: este hilo es jrandísimo!
> 
> ...



Ok gracias 8:


----------



## kaxkamel (24 Nov 2011)

La mejor pizza que he comido yo, en la Nuova Pizzeria del Borgo (en el centro de pisa). 

http://www.pizza.it/content/la-nuova-pizzeria-del-borgo


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cerramos el SP en 1173. Otros 500 dolares de reward.
> 
> Solo nos quedamos con los 12000 titulos de SAN abiertos. Y muy atentos al SP.
> 
> Día hecho y listo para cerrar. A ver si el SAN no lo estropea. Ya tengo para botella y media de Ron Maximo.



SAN, subo el stop de 12000 acciones a 5,12. Riesgo máximo de la operación = 12000*(5,26-5,12) = 1680 euros más comisiones.
Reward de hoy (aprox) 2230 euros = 500 dolares en SP (dos pipos, desde 1171 a 1173 con 1 grande) + 1400 euros en DAX (28 pipos en 2 daxies) + 480 euros en SAN (4 céntimos en 12000 acciones).

Votin, te veo a las 17:00. Siento decirte que no te acompaño a la JGA.:XX: Si te dan un boli chulo, me haría ilusión porque me dá que mi técnica de inversión no me va a permitir ir a una JGA::

Hands on!, Hands on!, Hands on!.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Mientras nosotros debatimos sobre pizzas, Janus sigue su ascenso al Olimpo...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

espero que a pesar de las pizzas la gente haya leido el hilo y este aprovechando los magnificos analisis que nos brindaron algunos seres generosos esta pasada madrugada.
el ibex ya ha tenido un sprint de 100 pipos facil facil.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como la bolsa no me está convenciendo y no sé qué comprar, acabo de reservar viaje a Londres con la expedición del Valencia ::
> 
> ¿Quereis que le pregunte a Topal el secreto de un buen kebab?



masoquismo puro hein!!!

animos, que el chelsea es pan comido.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> masoquismo puro hein!!!
> 
> animos, que el chelsea es pan comido.




Un empatito a 2 con Torres fallando el 3-2 en el 93 a puerta vacía... :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Nov 2011)

Pollastre, ¿estás seguro de que es por el suero de la mozzarella? ¿Qué tipo de tomate echas en la pizza? Según que tomate sea, a veces suelta agua también...

Por cierto, sobre el tema de masa madre... me parece un poco engorro, eso de tenerla siempre en la nevera, sería más bien para hacer pan o pizza diariamente, ¿no? Además tengo entendido que le cuesta mucho más subir a la masa que con la levadura. Yo utilizo levadura fresca de panadería, ¿seré baneada por ello?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un empatito a 2 con Torres fallando el 3-2 en el 93 a puerta vacía... :baba:



por mi lo






a ver si nos vemos en semis!! o en la final!!!


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mientras nosotros debatimos sobre pizzas, Janus sigue su ascenso al Olimpo...




Me parece superinteresante el tema pero no puedo aportar porque a decir verdad, me encanta la pizza barbacoa y el pan. Del resto, ni idea.

Sorry, sigo a la tarea. Hoy es un día bueno buenísimo si se está atento. Totalmente tendencial by the momment.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Pollastre, el otro día comentó que conocía a gente que ganaba dinero como "lepero". ¿Se podría extender un poco más o simplemente hablaba de meter 2 millones de euros y esperar?


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Los futuros del SP no están yendo TAN de la mano de las bolsas europeas. Y ahora la correción tambien está siendo algo más fuerte. Muchos son de la opinión de que el DAX en tendencia manda sobre el SP. Si esto sigue así el viernes podemos tener un buen festín.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Este hilo sin estos off topic no sería este hilo. Voy a ver que pillo por la cocina que me han despertado el apetito



Querrá decir que este hilo sin los offtopics de bolsa no sería lo mismo ::







.....
.........







edito: (buen apunte pecata! El tipo de tomate y la cantidad, molto importante!)


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Sublime Guy. Le regalo virtualmente una gorra virtual con sus iniciales de los campeones de la Superbowl.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SAN, subo el stop de 12000 acciones a 5,12. Riesgo máximo de la operación = 12000*(5,26-5,12) = 1680 euros más comisiones.
> Reward de hoy (aprox) 2230 euros = 500 dolares en SP (dos pipos, desde 1171 a 1173 con 1 grande) + 1400 euros en DAX (28 pipos en 2 daxies) + 480 euros en SAN (4 céntimos en 12000 acciones).
> 
> Votin, te veo a las 17:00. Siento decirte que no te acompaño a la JGA.:XX: Si te dan un boli chulo, me haría ilusión porque me dá que mi técnica de inversión no me va a permitir ir a una JGA::
> ...



Me alegro por ti y espero que rebote el SAN a 6,1::
asi ganariamos algo todos
Pero me parece a mi que mucho mas alla de 5,26 no lo esperes hoy,quizas para el 20 de Dic:: suba algo mas
mientras tanto disfruta de la pillada al igual que estamos los demas


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los futuros del SP no están yendo TAN de la mano de las bolsas europeas. Y ahora la correción tambien está siendo algo más fuerte. Muchos son de la opinión de que el DAX en tendencia manda sobre el SP. Si esto sigue así el viernes podemos tener un buen festín.



Cruzamos los dedos...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

y les dejo un grafico del claca usano: (salvando las distancias)

mas que nada para despues poder decir aquello tan mulderiano de: si ya lo decia yo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sublime Guy. Le regalo virtualmente una gorra virtual con sus iniciales de los campeones de la Superbowl.



*G*uyshush *B*eebgood 


:XX:


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, el otro día comentó que conocía a gente que ganaba dinero como "lepero". ¿Se podría extender un poco más o simplemente hablaba de meter 2 millones de euros y esperar?




Me refería a leperos con operativas anuales, lo que ellos suelen llamar "un portfolio" (cartera de valores, aquí en Ex-paña).

Llegado final de año o Enero, hacen sus cálculos y sus historias, y abren sus posiciones con la idea de mantenerlas todo el año. Por supuesto, los SL y SP van acordes a un timeframe tan amplio.

Pues resulta que he conocido alguno que otro que ganaba dinero año tras año, es decir, claramente había un patrón de ganancias recurrentes (no me vale el lepero que un año gana un 12%, al otro pierde un 9%, al otro....). 

Me sorprendió porque, en estos tiempos que corren, los fundamentales no valen absolutamente para nada, y los leperos suelen tirar mucho de fundamental.


----------



## explorador (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me alegro por ti y espero que rebote el SAN a 6,1::
> asi ganariamos algo todos
> Pero me parece a mi que mucho mas alla de 5,26 no lo esperes hoy,quizas para el 20 de Dic:: suba algo mas
> mientras tanto disfruta de la pillada al igual que estamos los demas




si le otorgan la CAM con la consiguiente aportación de "fariña" ¿lo ves posible mañana (6.10)?


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *G*uyshush *B*eebgood
> 
> 
> :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

explorador dijo:


> si le otorgan la CAM con la consiguiente aportación de "fariña" ¿lo ves posible mañana (6.10)?



¿Si a un barco que anda jodio le echamos mas carga que pasa?
pues eso
Ahora mismo y de aqui a un año tienen que adelgazar,comer mas ladrillo no es saludable

PD
lo mejor de todo esto es tener ahora a Janus como miembro consultivo de la JGA::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Nov 2011)

Alguien que opere con futuros mini del Ibex en Interdin me puede solucionar una duda?

Cuando opero con SP o Eurostoxx, mi orden se cruza tanto en venta como en compra para entendernos: "en la media del paquete de órdenes".
Cuando opero con minis del ibex mi orden tanto en compra como en venta siempre es la última en ejecutarse, siempre. Ya puedo tener la orden puesta desde inicio que si al llegar a la posición hay 200 órdenes, la mía será la última. Me encuentro que quedando una sola orden en precio esa es la mía, así que sólo compro o vendo cuando hay un cambio de tick ::

El tema me tiene bastante cabreado


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que opere con futuros mini del Ibex en Interdin me puede solucionar una duda?
> 
> Cuando opero con SP o Eurostoxx, mi orden se cruza tanto en venta como en compra para entendernos: "en la media del paquete de órdenes".
> Cuando opero con minis del ibex mi orden tanto en compra como en venta siempre es la última en ejecutarse, siempre. Ya puedo tener la orden puesta desde inicio que si al llegar a la posición hay 200 órdenes, la mía será la última. Me encuentro que quedando una sola orden en precio esa es la mía, así que sólo compro o vendo cuando hay un cambio de tick ::
> ...


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que opere con futuros mini del Ibex en Interdin me puede solucionar una duda?
> 
> Cuando opero con SP o Eurostoxx, mi orden se cruza tanto en venta como en compra para entendernos: "en la media del paquete de órdenes".
> Cuando opero con minis del ibex mi orden tanto en compra como en venta siempre es la última en ejecutarse, siempre. Ya puedo tener la orden puesta desde inicio que si al llegar a la posición hay 200 órdenes, la mía será la última. Me encuentro que quedando una sola orden en precio esa es la mía, así que sólo compro o vendo cuando hay un cambio de tick ::
> ...



Pues yo creo que es porque para los derivados de MEFF el tema de los stops funciona diferente, se necesita por narices una orden de stop y una orden límite.

Creo que es porque MEFF no tiene stops nativos en su mercado y ha de ser el broker (Interdin) quien los ejecuta, sin embargo en otros mercados los stops son nativos y los ejecuta el propio mercado, no el broker.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que opere con futuros mini del Ibex en Interdin me puede solucionar una duda?
> 
> Cuando opero con SP o Eurostoxx, mi orden se cruza tanto en venta como en compra para entendernos: "en la media del paquete de órdenes".
> Cuando opero con minis del ibex mi orden tanto en compra como en venta siempre es la última en ejecutarse, siempre. Ya puedo tener la orden puesta desde inicio que si al llegar a la posición hay 200 órdenes, la mía será la última. Me encuentro que quedando una sola orden en precio esa es la mía, así que sólo compro o vendo cuando hay un cambio de tick ::
> ...



Mmmmhhhhhhhh que listillos, es como en el aeropuerto de bajaras si llegas con aerolíneas low cost tienes que esperar el doble por las maletas. 
Yo me queje con ellos porque el campo cantidad en la ventana de introducción de ordenes tiene solo 4 dígitos por lo cual no muestra exactamente la cantidad de ordenes a la espera de cruce.

P.D. la contestación
Estimado cliente,
Efectivamente es un fallo de nuestra plataforma que sólo muestra 4 dígitos pero realmente el valor cotiza en 5 dígitos. Los técnicos están trabajando para solucionarlo.

Le agradecemos su correo.

Saludos,


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

El DAX está hoy siendo una bicoca. En minutos está funcionando muy bien una directriz alcista.


----------



## univac (24 Nov 2011)

plusvis dijo:


> Bueno viendo que en estos últimos días se presentan gacelillas cada dos por tres, yo no voy a ser menos.
> Llevo siguiendo este mí(s)tico foro desde hace años, y este hilo lo iba consultando de vez en cuando hasta ahora, que ha sido cuando he decidido hacer un pensamiento sobre mis dineros. Es cierto que hay más foros, aunque realmente como la mezcla de comentarios de bolsa, gin, coches y cachondeo en general, no hay ninguno.
> 
> Un placer leeros a los que más aportáis a nivel técnico, ya que personalmente con el lío que tengo en mente sobre si ir a corto, a largo y a por el dividendoh :: hasta el final del mundo (como se recomienda en otros foros) o no ir a nada, las comisiones que el broker y toda la historia... cualquier aportación de los jrandes del foro se agradece.
> ...



Efectivamente, mi experiencia pizzera de muchos viajes a Roma me dicen que la mozzarela di buffala en pizzas, es como un ingrediente principal, no como la "base". No todas las pizzas blancas llevan buffala de base, suele haber UNA piazza que es de mozzarela de buffala. Pero imagino que la que pollastre quiere hacer es precisamente esta y no usar la buffala como base de toda la pizza.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

univac dijo:


> Efectivamente, mi experiencia pizzera de muchos viajes a Roma me dicen que la mozzarela di buffala en pizzas, es como un ingrediente principal, no como la "base". No todas las pizzas blancas llevan buffala de base, suele haber UNA piazza que es de mozzarela de buffala. Pero imagino que la que pollastre quiere hacer es precisamente esta *y no usar la buffala como base de toda la pizza*.



Esta frase me ha perturbado mucho.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX está hoy siendo una bicoca. En minutos está funcionando muy bien una directriz alcista.



Chapeau, yo solo a mirarlo me mareo …...


----------



## univac (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Esta frase me ha perturbado mucho.
> 
> :XX::XX:



Como tambien hablaban de asados en el horno de piedra... :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

bueno, ya vale de corderos!!!! que me esta entrando un hambre..


----------



## Felix (24 Nov 2011)

Lo mejor de las pizzas es el 2X1.
Alguien podria explicar el apalancamineto en plan "Teo se apalanca".
¿Es tan sencillo como multiplicar riesgo/ganancia/perdida o tiene otros costos significativos?
¿Se pueden invertir 10000 euros en SAN a 5 y dentro de un mes sacar 20000 cuando este a 6 o 0 cuando este a 4?
Muchas gracias apalancadas por adelantado.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Lo mejor de las pizzas es el 2X1.
> Alguien podria explicar el apalancamineto en plan "Teo se apalanca".
> ¿Es tan sencillo como multiplicar riesgo/ganancia/perdida o tiene otros costos significativos?
> ¿Se pueden invertir 10000 euros en SAN a 5 y dentro de un mes sacar 20000 cuando este a 6 o 0 cuando este a 4?
> Muchas gracias apalancadas por adelantado.



Básicamente, sí. Pero recuerde que las comisiones se suelen pagar sobre el principal. Es decir, si usted pone 10000 y esos 10000 le compran 100.000... usted paga comisiones sobre 100.000.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Eh! los del bus de la junta! 
Parece que lo han subido ahí a los 5.25€ y no lo quieres dejar, ¿no?


----------



## Felix (24 Nov 2011)

¿Y no hay intereses abusivos o algo asi, solo comisiones normales?


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Venga pa arriba que tenemos que cerrar por encima del 7941


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Nov 2011)

mmm, pizza... :baba: Esta noche habrá que recopilar consejos cuando llegue a casa  



Felix dijo:


> ¿Y no hay intereses abusivos o algo asi, solo comisiones normales?



Supongo que te cobrarán intereses por la financiación. Si metes 10000, y con ellos compras como si fueran 100000, te están prestando 90000, y no creo que te los presten gratis.

PD: Edito, y mi broker dice esto:
Financiación de CFD (Larga/Corta) 3pp/-2.5pp


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

BME






Come to poppa, darling.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... 

Os pego los datos de mi sistema que yo ya estoy fuera. Me los ha dado hace rato, pero con un niño de 5 meses, es imposible estar a todo...  

77% de probabilidades de ganar con largos (intentad cogerlos lo más bajo posible, of course)
80% de probabilidades de visitar el 7890.
70% de probabilidades de visitar el 7910.

Suerte


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Resultados encuesta de sentimiento:


Alcista 26.4% (36%)

Neutral 8.5% (8.1%)

Bajista 65.1% (59.9%)

Sentimiento muy bajista, aunque el semanal acumulado sigue con margen para más caídas. Y en USA la semana pasada los datos marcaban niveles de techo de lo alcistas que eran, con el precio cayendo ya :/

Sentimiento de Mercado

Las bolsas están complicadas, y si bien el BUND sí está cumpliendo el planteamiento bajista por aquí comentado, también es cierto que estas últimas sesiones la habitual correlación inversa entre el bono alemán y las bolsas está brillando por su ausencia.


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

Los que entramos ayer con poca o media carga buscando el rebotón y nos comimos el bajón de final de sesión parece que podremos salir dignamente, al menos hemos evitado al primo negro de zuloman 

Buenos días y tal.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Vaya Claca, antes de las 13h y ya al pie del cañón. ¿Una noche floja? Eso te pasa por perseguir italianas, que son molto complicattas. Hay que ir a por suecas y alemanas, o como las llama Chinito, "cortos en Sacyr".


----------



## darwinn (24 Nov 2011)

Yo acabo de salir de SAN, entrando a 5,18 y fuera a 5,27. Suficiente para mi humilde objetivo diario


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

venga que vamos 
soplar soplar


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

Aquí otro que se apea con sus minis, 7770 - 7880, vuelvo al scalpeo oportunista


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

Cada día se estan volviendo mas predecibles estos del alquiler de accs para cortos. Que pena, para un sistema que me funciona, voy y no lo uso, en vez de eso entro en ibe y san con los ojos cerrados. Es probable que aun no hayan recomprado todo aunque no lo se no tengo el broker de bk para ver el volumen exacto...En san estaban 15 mill acciones ¿Alguien sabe cuantas han recomprado hoy?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

fuuuu... fuuuu.... fuuu..jjj 

tatjo, tatjo, tatjo...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Cada día se estan volviendo mas predecibles estos del alquiler de accs para cortos. Que pena, para un sistema que me funciona, voy y no lo uso, en vez de eso entro en ibe y san con los ojos cerrados. Es probable que aun no hayan recomprado todo aunque no lo se no tengo el broker de bk para ver el volumen exacto...En san estaban 15 mill acciones ¿Alguien sabe cuantas han recomprado hoy?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Ya van por casi 29 MM


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Cuando uno gana dinero en MTS a largo, creo que es capaz de empezar con forex, lira turca-yen.


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando uno gana dinero en MTS a largo, creo que es capaz de empezar con forex, lira turca-yen.



Eso estaba pensando. Como alguien preguntó para entrar en el valor y le recomendé hacerlo en los 11,40, me alegro especialmente de ese 3% de subida, que si se hubiera desplomado me habría sentido realmente mal.

De todos modos ya comenté en la actualización de ayer que hasta que no caigan esos 12,20 el tema es para aprovechar y salir corriendo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Nov 2011)

que está pasando a IAG? podrá volver a 2 antes de fin de año?


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que está pasando a IAG? podrá volver a 2 antes de fin de año?



No tiene la pinta... Luego cuelgo un gráfico.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Eso estaba pensando. Como alguien preguntó para entrar en el valor y le recomendé hacerlo en los 11,40, me alegro especialmente de ese 3% de subida, que si se hubiera desplomado me habría sentido realmente mal.
> 
> De todos modos ya comenté en la actualización de ayer que hasta que no caigan esos 12,20 el tema es para aprovechar y salir corriendo.




Yo soy diferente. Primero entro y luego pregunto...


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya van por casi 29 MM



Pues ha patinado bastante el movimiento, vamos que esta vez han conseguido meter el miedo a unas cuantas gacelas y luego convencerlas de volver a entrar 




Menuda alegría me llevado al ver que ha pasado casi una semana y no han declarado mas cortos, a los leones ha dejado de interesarles el huerto de botín. 
No hay que olvidar que hay algún que otro corto abierto aun ..gamesa , bankinter, popular, iberdrola




Yo tengo ganas de ir a la jga y verle hay con la campanilla. No sabía que en el foro fuéramos varios los santanderinos (vaya sorpresa janus)


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

IAG:







Sigue muy bajista y no veo que la aerolínea logre reomontar el vuelo antes de cumplir con el planteamiento bajista.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Yo acabo de salir de SAN, entrando a 5,18 y fuera a 5,27. Suficiente para mi humilde objetivo diario



No salgan corriendo ... que van a generar presión bajista y van a joder el tinglado::

Me alegro del trade. Al final para algunos, no fué erróneo entrar ayer ante la llegada de un soporte relevante. Tomen nota, se gana cuando se arriesga ... pero con stop para limitar el riesgo.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues ha patinado bastante el movimiento, vamos que esta vez han conseguido meter el miedo a unas cuantas gacelas y luego convencerlas de volver a entrar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 45778
> 
> ...



Eh ahí el motivo por el que ayudamos a tito emilio comprándole su papel.
Un fuerte abrazo, paisano.


----------



## faraico (24 Nov 2011)

Eso,no salgan corriendo de san...aguanten,que por lo menos esta vez le sacamos un leuro por accion...muy facilito ademas hoygan...


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Elimino la orden programada en 1148 para entrar en SP. Una vez rota la directriz bajista en series de hora, pierde sentido. Es esa fuga la que guia ahora el movimiento. No olviden el paracaidas del stop. Hay tajo todavía para consolidar un giro incipiente.


----------



## Seren (24 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Yo acabo de salir de SAN, entrando a 5,18 y fuera a 5,27. Suficiente para mi humilde objetivo diario



Yo desde 5,16 y aún no he salido, se ha comportado bien el soporte que practicamente coincide con el del ibex.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Eh ahí el motivo por el que ayudamos a tito emilio comprándole su papel.
> Un fuerte abrazo, paisano.



Baciamo le mani ….


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Yo me quedo con mi miserable aportación Faraico. Que he leido no sé qué de barra libre del BCE y no me quiero perder las dos fiestas, ni la del BCE ni la de la JGA.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2011)

¿sabe alguien a que hora se cierran los futuros en usa?


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

REE:


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

tengo una preguntilla:

¿se puede saber la cotización del bono español a 5 años en alguna página web? ¿en renta 4 creo que no lo tienen...? ienso:


Renta fija, bonos y letras emitidos. Mercados en Invertia


Saludos ienso:


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿sabe alguien a que hora se cierran los futuros en usa?



A las 17:30 hoy a las 19:30 mañana, si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Estimad@ Cliente,

Le informamos que debido a la festividad del THANKSGIVING DAY en los Estados Unidos, la negociación en los futuros americanos sufrirá los siguientes cambios de horario:

Futuros sobre Indices Nasdaq, S&P, Dow Jones, Russell-2000:
Jueves 24 de Noviembre: Cierran a las 17:30
Viernes 25 de Noviembre: Cierran a las 19:15
Futuros sobre Divisas:
Jueves 24 de Noviembre: Cierran a las 19:00
Viernes 25 de Noviembre: Cierran a las 19:15
Futuros sobre el Petróleo, Gas y Metales:
Jueves 24 de Noviembre: Cierran a las 19:15
Viernes 25 de Noviembre: Cierran a las 19:45


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Nov 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *LOLO08:*
> 
> Hay dos explicaciones para darte... una sencilla (peras y manzanitas) que, espero, te sea suficiente.
> 
> ...



ok, gracias Nico por tu explicación. Pues estos franchutes ( son los de Lyxor), por mantener su ETF, ya me llevan tangado unas comisiones que suman unos 300 e. en un año y unos meses...


----------



## darwinn (24 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> REE:



Cree que rebotará en la base del canal? es que como el ibex se hunda, supongo que esta va detrás...:ouch:


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> REE:



Y más en detalle:







De momento en soporte, pero bajista. Hasta los 33,35 sería lógico rebotar sin alterar el guión, que manda hacia abajo por el momento. Debido a la importancia del soporte, perder la referencia activaría un gran segundo con objetivo en los 24,6, o lo que es lo mismo, un 20% de caída adicional desde niveles actuales.

Las compras tienen sentido siempre que respete los 30,40, más allá de eso el valor se situaría en clara tesitura cortista.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2011)

Hostiazo al canto

Todos los índices se han ido a recoger alcachofas...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No salgan corriendo ... que van a generar presión bajista y van a joder el tinglado::
> 
> Me alegro del trade. Al final para algunos, no fué erróneo entrar ayer ante la llegada de un soporte relevante. Tomen nota, se gana cuando se arriesga ... pero con stop para limitar el riesgo.



Me parece a mi que tu paisano no va a dejarte que te vayas de su casa sin el ojete caliente,poco pero algo le tienes que dejar
Ya sabes ,la banca siempre gana::


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Hablando del IBEX, yo diría que el cierre semanal debe ser relativamente feo, en mínimos, para que durante el finde la gacelada tenga bien presente sus pérdidas. Luego rebote y ya veremos cual es el siguiente paso, porque las estructuras de los índices no son precisamente bonitas.

El ejemplo de REE, con posibilidad de activar un gran segundo, está presente en muchos valores.


----------



## J-Z (24 Nov 2011)

Buenas!


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Cree que rebotará en la base del canal? es que como el ibex se hunda, supongo que esta va detrás...:ouch:



Si supera el canal bajista de corto plazo, pienso que sí, que rebotará antes de perder el soporte. Si no, lo más probable es que también rebote, pero ya marcando un nuevo mínimo y con el evidente peligro de haber desencadenando el segundo impulso bajista (la clásica duda "¿es una dilatación o viene ya el guano?"- que normalmente suelen ser ambas respuestas: primero dilata, sube de nuevo para ya caer con fuerza y dejar a muchos enganchados).


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Creo que los futuros del SP están montándose un soporte... con la única intención de tener algo que romper y ganar impulso.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Nov 2011)

A que llegan a los 1150


----------



## J-Z (24 Nov 2011)

Vamos a ver si probamos el 7640.


----------



## Diegol07 (24 Nov 2011)

Se ha despertado el Oso me parece a mi.
¿Se podria cerrar la semana sobre los 7550?


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SAN, subo el stop de 12000 acciones a 5,12. Riesgo máximo de la operación = 12000*(5,26-5,12) = 1680 euros más comisiones.
> Reward de hoy (aprox) 2230 euros = 500 dolares en SP (dos pipos, desde 1171 a 1173 con 1 grande) + 1400 euros en DAX (28 pipos en 2 daxies) + 480 euros en SAN (4 céntimos en 12000 acciones).
> 
> Votin, te veo a las 17:00. Siento decirte que no te acompaño a la JGA.:XX: Si te dan un boli chulo, me haría ilusión porque me dá que mi técnica de inversión no me va a permitir ir a una JGA::
> ...



El San lo tienes ahora a 5,18 como no muevas el stop te va a saltar......


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Se ha despertado el Oso me parece a mi.
> ¿Se podria cerrar la semana sobre los 7550?



Por poder, sí, aunque eso, en mi opinión, sería para caer más todavía. Demasiada verticalidad tendría la caída como para confiar en el soporte de mínimos.


----------



## tatur (24 Nov 2011)

Y ahora que, a comprar de nuevo o a por palomitas?


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El San lo tienes ahora a 5,18 como no muevas el stop te va a saltar......



Déjale que trabaje y haga su cometido. Si salta, saltó. El deal tiene esa protección.

En este caso, no pierdo porque ya hice los deberes en la mañana. Please, no olvides traerme un boli chulo de la JGA :XX:

Ahora en 5,16 euros. Seguimos aguantando mecha.

Muchos habéis tenido one shot, one opportunity.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

5,135..........................................................................


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

votin dijo:


> 5,135..........................................................................



5,122! ......................................


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

TEF cayendo cual cuchillo.

No me lo creo. No me lo creo nada.

Si esto fuesen movientos "reales", hoy tendría que haber subidón.

Montones de Gacelas esperando encontrar el movimento de vuelta para entrar, toda una mañana hacia arriba y ahora de golpe desplome...¡venga!.

Resulta que los gacelillas salen atemorizados como locos cuando la bolsa sube.

No cuela


----------



## J-Z (24 Nov 2011)

Como le gusta al mercado bajar cada vez que Merkel rechaza los eurolomos, la tía es vegetariana comprendan, pero el día que los acepte si llega esto sube un 10% en una sesión.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Nov 2011)

Tobogán para humanos atrevidos


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Para mí estos son los niveles de soporte de "verdad" por debajo de los 8.000, así que más vale que aguanten. Me refiero a que si se pierden doy por perdidos también los 7.500.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para mí estos son los niveles de soporte de "verdad" por debajo de los 8.000, así que...



Si pero no me cuadra.

Que TEF va hacia los 12,70 lo veo, lo que no veo es la forma.

Igual son paranoias..¡vaya usted a saber!


----------



## tatur (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> TEF cayendo cual cuchillo.
> 
> No me lo creo. No me lo creo nada.
> 
> ...



Yo ya no trato de entenderlo, me voy a comer con TEF a 13.06 vuelvo y esta a 12.80, menos mal que puse el stop en 12.99.

Pero vamos no es normal que algunas empresas pierdan el 3% de su valor en 10 minutos.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

No pasa nada por entrar largo con stops ajustados. Para eso están. Si se produce el rebote, se puede ganar un pastizal. Si tira hacia el guano, se limita a perder lo que se haya arriesgado vía stop.

Decisión de cada uno. El mensaje del post éste es que solo se pierde lo que delimita el stop, por mucho que se esté bajando un 2% indefinidamente.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Próxima parada Ibex 758X, confermar please.
Telefonica 12,68 y 12,52 confermar please.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> tengo una preguntilla:
> 
> ¿se puede saber la cotización del bono español a 5 años en alguna página web? ¿en renta 4 creo que no lo tienen...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note (GSPG5YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg

acuerdese de ponerse el babero antes de abrir la pagina. :baba::baba:

saludos


----------



## Seren (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> 5,135..........................................................................



Yo vendí a 5,25 escuchando en el canal 24h a la Merkel y pensando volver a comprar a 5,15, pero parece que se hunde..., esta señora tiene ya más poder que el tito Ben, y es cabezona como ella sola.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Me parece que Janus nos ha dejado
se ha bajado del autobus,eso si,su paisano le ha cobrado el billete
segun mi reloj se bajo a las 15:48


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> TEF cayendo cual cuchillo.
> 
> No me lo creo. No me lo creo nada.
> 
> ...



TEF, te lo comenté, primer objetivo bajista y soporte los 12,70. Está bastante flojilla, pero debería ir frenando ya. Tiene otro objetivo de corto plazo en los 12,50, pero eso debería hacerse tras el rebote o, como el IBEX, veremos otro tramo a la baja.


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

El IBEX se está apoyando en la directriz bajista que lleva respetando todo este mes, misma directriz que ha provocado rebotes de 300-400 puntillos como si nada. Es un soportazo porque tiene además el apoyo del origen del movimiento alcista hasta los 9.350 (un montón de pasta entró allí). Aquí lo dejo.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que sólo hay que ver el DAX o el SP500 para ver donde puede llegar a acabar el IBEX. Porque a los cuidadores se les acaba el dinero, y no van a poder defender niveles estoicamente si el resto de índices siguen cayendo.



Marhiuano no lo permitirá  ::


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Yo ya no trato de entenderlo, me voy a comer con TEF a 13.06 vuelvo y esta a 12.80, menos mal que puse el stop en 12.99.
> 
> Pero vamos no es normal que algunas empresas pierdan el 3% de su valor en 10 minutos.



Menudo Stop ajustado.

Siempre los metes así? Pq con la volatilidad que hay estarán saltándote todo el rato.

Yo temo que Votín se nos enajene y monte un comando para ir a secuestrar a la "no follable" para obligarla a decir que acepta los Eurobonos.

Votín, que se nos pierde y desde la cárcel no puede "ejpecular", contrólese hamijo¡


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX se está apoyando en la directriz bajista que lleva respetando todo este mes, misma directriz que ha provocado rebotes de 300-400 puntillos como si nada. Es un soportazo porque tiene además el apoyo del origen del movimiento alcista hasta los 9.350 (un montón de pasta entró allí). Aquí lo dejo.



Alleluya alleluuuyaaaaa.
Ave, Claca, morituri te salutant


----------



## DeCafeina (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No pasa nada por entrar largo con stops ajustados. Para eso están. Si se produce el rebote, se puede ganar un pastizal. Si tira hacia el guano, se limita a perder lo que se haya arriesgado vía stop.
> 
> Decisión de cada uno. El mensaje del post éste es que solo se pierde lo que delimita el stop, por mucho que se esté bajando un 2% indefinidamente.



Eso he hecho yo gracias a todo lo aprendido en este ilustre foro. Ayer me hice con unas acciones del SAN, esta mañana estaba tan feliz y ahora al llegar a casa he visto con cierto alivio que me ha saltado el stop casi-cubre-comisiones (y con cierta pena; ¿y si ahora van y suben). Al final, el intento de ganar un minerillo se ha saldado con unas pérdidas mínimas. Otra vez será.

Gracias a todos, sobre todo a los "pesados" del SL. De tanto leerlo te acaba entrando en la cabeza. Efectivamente, poner stops es de pobres. Pero ser pobre y no usarlos, es garantía de seguir siéndolo .

¡Un saludo!

P.D.: Por Murphy, y por hablar, ahora tocará peponismo y que el SAN cierre a 7 euros. ::


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece que Janus nos ha dejado
> se ha bajado del autobus,eso si,su paisano le ha cobrado el billete
> segun mi reloj se bajo a las 15:48



Estimado Votin (Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de élite de los gurús burbujistas).

Efectivamente, el stop (bendito) me bajó del autobus. Le voy a ser sincero y reconocer que lo que voy a escribir a continuación lo tenía reservado para las 17:00 (tenía la duda de la primera frase (Efectivamente ....).

Le voy a dar un consejo si me lo permite. Es bueno y encima gratis.

Este mundo de la inversión en bolsa va de probabilidad. Al igual que la ecuación función de onda de Schrodinger. Es imposible acertar pero con tener la probabilidad de tu parte vale. Con saber que en una habitación hay un nigger enculador es suficiente para evitarla.
Hoy tenía el día resuelto y por eso no le quepa ningunda duda que es el motivo por el que no he salido en 5,26 (operación en break-even). De no haber tenido ganancia para compensar (y me sobra algo), me hubiera salido (en realidad hubiera subido el stop al precio de entrada). Pero como estaba cubierto, era una operación gratis.

Como decía ayer Pollastre, se trata de ver cómo queda el final del día. Me parece que servidor acaba en verde (seguro) y que usía acaba aún en el autobús (entiendo que más seguro aún).

No olvide ese estupendo boli chulo. Me va a hacer mucha ilusión.

Desde el cariño, se lo dice uno que hoy ha vuelto a ganar en bolsa .... y además cantando las jugadas.::

Ha sido un placer un mantener un bis a bis intenso con usía. En algún momento volveré a subirme al SAN y podremos charlar de nuevo. Estoy a su disposición para mil consejos más, gratis. El boli bien lo vale.


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Hoy era un día para aprovechar y pillar esas ganancias rápidas, porque el apoyo fuerte debería venir ahora o perderemos los 7.500 - siempre en mi opinión, que luego puede que sea ahí donde se haga el apoyo importante-. Eso sí, los 940 son muy factibles si aguantan los 7.6XX.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estimado Votin (Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de élite de los gurús burbujistas).
> 
> Efectivamente, el stop (bendito) me bajó del autobus. Le voy a ser sincero y reconocer que lo que voy a escribir a continuación lo tenía reservado para las 17:00 (tenía la duda de la primera frase (Efectivamente ....).
> 
> ...



Amado Janus fuente de sabiduría y de mi humilde devoción te elijo como mi nuevo Padrino. 
Firmado La famiglia


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

Hombre!! No estaría mal ver los 4,xx en SAN aunque sea durante unos minutos  Luego para arriba sino hay que abrir el hilo hermano de autoayuda para largoplacistas.

por cierto, recuerden la palabras de bertok ayer.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estimado Votin (Excelentísimo, ilustrísimo y grandísimo miembro de élite de los gurús burbujistas).
> 
> Efectivamente, el stop (bendito) me bajó del autobus. Le voy a ser sincero y reconocer que lo que voy a escribir a continuación lo tenía reservado para las 17:00 (tenía la duda de la primera frase (Efectivamente ....).
> 
> ...



Gracias
Yo hoy he vendido 2900 acc de IAG a 1,611 compradas a 1.8
yo si he perdido,548 
ademas, agradezco tus comentarios y enseñanzas


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note (GSPG5YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg
> 
> acuerdese de ponerse el babero antes de abrir la pagina. :baba::baba:




6,13... ésto es insostenible... :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## tatur (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo Stop ajustado.
> 
> Siempre los metes así? Pq con la volatilidad que hay estarán saltándote todo el rato.
> ¡



No los suelo meter tan ajustados, pero algo me decia que si perdia los 13 iba a guanear, ademas la mañana ya la tenia cubierta con BNP.

Ademas, no me gustaria que me visitara otra vez un señor de color que vino la semana pasada y....prefiero no hablar de ello.


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Gráficamente...







Por eso para mí son los 7.6XX o perdemos los 7.500 y cumplimos con el segundo. Por abajo nos quedarían además objetivos en los 7.39X y los 7.2XX (estos los arrastramos desde verano).


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Menudo Stop ajustado.
> 
> Siempre los metes así? Pq con la volatilidad que hay estarán saltándote todo el rato.
> 
> ...



Jajaja la no follable...No he visto a alemana mas cabezona, como siga asi nos hunde....un dia vemos a carpatos o algun otro visitandola....cual escena de hollywood al mas puro estilo tarantino....rollo he dicho que eurobonos ...que no ...que si. ,!,zz

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (24 Nov 2011)

Esta mañana he vendido en 4,67 las IBE que había pillado hace 2 días en 4,60. Menudo muerto que me he quitao.

Gracias señor misericordioso por atender mis plegarias.


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> 6,13... ésto es insostenible... :baba:
> 
> 
> Saludos :baba:



Le presto la foto de la mejor amiga de los que van cortos y quieren ver los infiernos, por si la quiere colocar por algún lado


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gracias
> Yo hoy he vendido 2900 acc de IAG a 1,611 compradas a 1.8
> yo si he perdido,548
> ademas, agradezco tus comentarios y enseñanzas



Here i am again. Me subo de nuevo al autobus en 5,152 con stop 5,10. Esta vez con 4800 títulos. Riesgo 240 euros. Tiene el truco que de fallar, sigo en verde en el día.

Ha hecho bien en IAG.

Volvemos a estar juntos, qué ilusión!

Edito: Ya gano 60 euros, esto es la repera!


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Here i am again. Me subo de nuevo al autobus en 5,152 con stop 5,10. Esta vez con 4800 títulos. Riesgo 240 euros. Tiene el truco que de fallar, sigo en verde en el día.
> 
> Ha hecho bien en IAG.
> 
> ...



Bueno....
me he guardado 2000 titulos de IAG je,je
Yo dejaria el stop en 5,la volatilidad y la gran cantidad de ejpeculadores te haran
saltar el stop,ademas el 5 es una frontera a guardar para el final de la sesion


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Esta mañana he vendido en 4,67 las IBE que había pillado hace 2 días en 4,60. Menudo muerto que me he quitao.
> 
> Gracias señor misericordioso por atender mis plegarias.



IBE las voy a comentar ahora, porque hará unos días dije donde se podían situar stops y las cosas salgan bien o mal me gusta repasarlas.


----------



## tatur (24 Nov 2011)

Otra vez dentro en SAN a 5.16, que contento estara mi banco, este es el unico que esta ganando pasta con mis operaciones.

Stop en 5.10


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

¿Quién ha dejado abierto el tarro del ronmiel? 

Me voy un par de horas y cuando vuelvo están los osos bailando como punkies espitosos. 

Voy a ver qué ha pasado.


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Bueno yo me retiro que por hoy me llega, 
voy a echarme la vaselina que espero visitas.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

Ay !!! Que volvemos a cerrar en mínimos :8:


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> *Ay* !!! Que volvemos a cerrar en mínimos :8:





ay... que tener fe... )


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Otra vez dentro en SAN a 5.16, que contento estara mi banco, este es el unico que esta ganando pasta con mis operaciones.
> 
> Stop en 5.10




Hay un rayo de esperanza. La banca británica (lleva un año adelantando movimientos en el resto de índices y sectoriales) está subiendo bastante bien en fuerza. Societe y BNP idem.

Voy a mover el SL a 5 coyunturalmente para que un posible rayajo en la robasta no me lo birle.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Here i am again. Me subo de nuevo al autobus en 5,152 con stop 5,10. Esta vez con 4800 títulos. Riesgo 240 euros. Tiene el truco que de fallar, sigo en verde en el día.
> 
> Ha hecho bien en IAG.
> 
> ...



Ya te lo dije una vez,y una vez te han petado el ojete y tu vuelves a por mas
el San esta muy peligroso,cualquier cosa la hunde o la levanta
Yo he mandado una orden a OHL a 17,500 es un valor mas tranquilo ,solo 320 acciones,no mucho claro,lo mismo mañana vale menos


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



ponzi dijo:


> Jajaja la no follable...*No he visto a alemana mas cabezona*, como siga asi nos hunde....un dia vemos a carpatos o algun otro visitandola....cual escena de hollywood al mas puro estilo tarantino....rollo he dicho que eurobonos ...que no ...que si. ,!,zz
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Se nota que no conoce ud. a los alemanes...


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

IBE y los stops:







Como comenté, eran stops de muy corto plazo calzados con precisión de cirujano, y se comprueban bien emplazados.

A un plazo superior, no obstante, la resistencia más importante en IBE son los 4,75.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Quién ha dejado abierto el tarro del ronmiel?
> 
> Me voy un par de horas y cuando vuelvo están los osos bailando como punkies espitosos.
> 
> Voy a ver qué ha pasado.



Risk Tumbles In Retaliation For Merkel Stubbornness | ZeroHedge

y portugal bono basura: Fitch Downgrades Portugal To Junk On General Strike Day | ZeroHedge

¿sera?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Me levanto en tierras brasileñas a las 6:00AM hora local, para ver como abren los mercados del viejo contiente. Subidas pepónicas de los bancos, todos felices en el autobus con los bolsillos llenos de billetes.





El mercado era bueno, previsible. Hoy tocaba rebote. ME voy a correr por alrededor de lago, vuelvo, leo. 
*¿Pero que habeís hecho???
::

*


----------



## pollastre (24 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Amado Janus fuente de sabiduría y de mi humilde devoción te elijo como mi nuevo Padrino.
> Firmado La famiglia



Este tío está como un rebaño.... de búfalas ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Sr. Janus,

Anoche colgué un grafico de SocGen, que me estaba poniendo ojitos.







Si no rebota ahí....es que se va a la mier**. Está más cerca de mínimos del *1991*
que de mínimos del 2009! Por eso pienso yo que al san todavía le queda caminito al infierno. Otra cosa es a corto y medio.


----------



## Condor (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Subidas pepónicas de los bancos, todos felices en el autobus con los bolsillos llenos de billetes.
> 
> ¿Pero que habeís hecho???



Los bancos? nada, solamente que se ha visto el final del tunel_tonuel, he aquí la imagen de la solidez de los bancos:


----------



## Estilicón (24 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBE las voy a comentar ahora, porque hará unos días dije donde se podían situar stops y las cosas salgan bien o mal me gusta repasarlas.



Soy consciente de que si IBE perdía los 4,65 era un suicidio meterse. Pero a veces (por suerte muy pocas), me pongo borrico y me da por hacer el ganso. Por suerte, me volvió la cordura y me ha dado una vía de escape para salir por patas.

IBE puede ser interesante intentar algo cerca de 4,40 con un SL ajustado, creo . Espero su opinión, a ver si coincidimos.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me levanto en tierras brasileñas a las 6:00AM hora local, para ver como abren los mercados del viejo contiente. Subidas pepónicas de los bancos, todos felices en el autobus con los bolsillos llenos de billetes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

Na, la merkel, que como buena alemana, es cuadriculada.*


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Señores, son antes de mediodía en la coste este usana. Pepón se levanta de borrachera puesto que ayer estuvo de zorreo en el Amnesia (29 st entre la avenida 11 y 12, magnífico club).
Que se levanta, que se levanta. Hands up!, hands up!.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

como siempre que estamos solos... hoy cerramos como ayer... :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Hands up!, hands up! .... el ibex puede acabar en verde.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Los bancos? nada, solamente que se ha visto el final del tunel_tonuel, he aquí la imagen de la solidez de los bancos:



Pictures From A Latvian Bank Run As MF Global Commingling Comes To Town | ZeroHedge



















:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2011)

Pregunta por favor:

¿Mañana también está cerrado el mercado usano?

Gracias

Bueno....ya contesto yo que me acaban de responder 

Los Usanos están abiertos sólo media sesión hasta las 20:00h de aquí.


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, son antes de mediodía en la coste este usana. Pepón se levanta de borrachera puesto que ayer estuvo de zorreo en el Amnesia (29 st entre la avenida 11 y 12, magnífico club).
> Que se levanta, que se levanta. Hands up!, hands up!.



Pues mire usted, en el Sp y en el resto. Hasta quienes usted y yo sabemos , no vengan por aquí a felicitarnos las fiestas... yo no meto otro largo. Así volvamos a los 1200.


Bueno, si pasamos los 1180 y hasta 1200... igual sí... pero nada más, eh?

Edito: USA mañana abre media sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Sr. Estilicón, espero que no le haya molestado mi post, no iba con ninguna mala intención.

Respecto a lo que dice de IBE, el Sr. Claca acaba de poner un gráfico, haute quilité, como siempre. Si observa, el punto de entrada que dice tiene sentido, en mínimo anuales (creo). Pero mi impresión de gacela con algunas cicatrices, es que por una lado el mercado está muy complicado para la gacelada en general. Se puede acertar una vez, pero en general ahora nos podemos llevar más palos que rosas por intentar pillar mínimos. Y por otro es que vamos a ver mínimos de 2009. Muchos valores ya lo han hecho, otros van en camino. Es mi opinion mezclando datos, gráficos y aderezado con algo de _wishfull thinking_ ya que quiero comprar en minimos ::

[mode magufo on]
¿Por que la Frau Merkel sigue en sus treces haciendo sufrir a los pobres mercados?
Bueno, yo supongo que al final habrá quita, pero todo este papel baratito habrá alguien, supongo esto sin maldad y algo de ignorancia, en Hamburgo que esté comprando baratito baratito. Pensando en, mira estos tios no me van a devolver ni la mitad. Al menos me quedo con sus empresas.
[mode magufo off]


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2011)

"Según una fuente cercana al Deutsche Bank, la entidad financiera alemana necesitará entre 2.000 y 3.000 millones de euros para cumplir con los ratios de capital exigidos por la Autoridad Bancaria Europea. (...)"


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

Caidita a cuchillo en los últimos minutos para no perder la costumbre, malditos usanos.

Pd. Hoy nada de pillar minis para la lotería de mañana :no:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2011)

"Telefónica dejará de cotizar en la Bolsa de Tokio a partir del próximo 25 de diciembre, tras aceptar el organismo nipón la petición de la multinacional española, informó este jueves el regulador bursátil japonés."


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Nov 2011)

ultimamente solo hacen que salir buenas noticias!

/ironic off

lo de MF Global, es lo que le ha pasado al banco leton, han perdido el dinero de los depositarios. Ahora solo les dejan sacar un maximo a la semana.
gerald celente se ha quedado pillado en MF Global, a ver si recupera su dinero algun dia.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Ahí queda dicho. Banca UK y francesa han subido muy fuerte. Los italianos también.
Si SP lo permite, de momento ha dejado de bajar .... y Pepón no tiene resaca .... hands up!, hands up!.

Para valientes, pero con stop


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> "Telefónica dejará de cotizar en la Bolsa de Tokio a partir del próximo 25 de diciembre, tras aceptar el organismo nipón la petición de la multinacional española, informó este jueves el regulador bursátil japonés."



¿Y esto que consecuencias tiene?.. ¿Para que es bueno?, ¿para que es malo?


----------



## Claca (24 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Soy consciente de que si IBE perdía los 4,65 era un suicidio meterse. Pero a veces (por suerte muy pocas), me pongo borrico y me da por hacer el ganso. Por suerte, me volvió la cordura y me ha dado una vía de escape para salir por patas.
> 
> IBE puede ser interesante intentar algo cerca de 4,40 con un SL ajustado, creo . Espero su opinión, a ver si coincidimos.
> 
> ...



Tal y como lo veo yo sería una entrada con muy pocas garantías, pues fíjate que si cae hasta los 4,40 habrá roto esa especie de canal a la baja. Si pierde la base del canal lo lógico sería ir a por los 4,10, aunque es verdad que podría rebotar, pero todas las papeletas estarían en contra.

Veo más probable un rebote desde los 4,50 a los 4,6ymuchos que un rebote sólido y aprovechable desde los 4,40 habiendo roto soportes. Como el IBEX, para mí la zona de rebote es esta, no los 7.500. Con un poco de suerte nos da una alegría y llega hasta los 8.250 (para IBE serían los 4,75), pero ahora mismo hay que entender que estamos bajistas.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Y esto que consecuencias tiene?.. ¿Para que es bueno?, ¿para que es malo?



Es muy bueno para ghkghk, que no para de jugarse los meñiques, y así nos va a costar más llamar a la yakuza, que en eso de los meñiques es como el cobrador del frac.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Y esto que consecuencias tiene?.. ¿Para que es bueno?, ¿para que es malo?




Eso deberá responder otro, yo no lo sé.

He creido que a alguien le podía interesar la noticia.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> TEF cayendo cual cuchillo.
> 
> No me lo creo. No me lo creo nada.
> 
> ...



La presencia de las gacelas es coyuntural. Siempren ganan los mismos.

No conviene operar largo en estas jornadas.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es muy bueno para ghkghk, que no para de jugarse los meñiques, y así nos va a costar más llamar a la yakuza, que en eso de los meñiques es como el cobrador del frac.



Tengo 9 años y 364 días para que la nanotecnología me salve...


----------



## Pepe Broz (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí queda dicho. Banca UK y francesa han subido muy fuerte. Los italianos también.
> Si SP lo permite, de momento ha dejado de bajar .... y Pepón no tiene resaca .... hands up!, hands up!.
> 
> Para valientes, pero con stop




Que optimista, tampoco hay para tirar cohetes

Societe sube un 3%
BNP 3%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias, algo tarde eso si.

He pillado unas cuantas cosillas, las mas interesantes unos minis del sp largo, el 1155 me resulta un buen nivel para no caer mas.

Las mas interesantes para este foro de bolsa, pero lo realmente interesante se encuentra en una copa bien fria ahora mismo.


----------



## holgazan (24 Nov 2011)

Por fin se acabó el suplicio.

Mañana qué toca, ¿palillos en las uñas o aplastamiento de escroto? :S


----------



## trapero (24 Nov 2011)

PREGUNTA (según me han dicho este es el hilo ideal para plantearla)

TEMA: orden de compra LIMITADA






Quiero comprar acciones (fondos cotizados) y mi inversión es a largo plazo


No quiero perder dinero en el proceso de compra



Si las acciones están a 30,00 €, quiero comprar 100 y pongo una orden limitada a, pongamos, 30,02 €. Así me aseguro de que no van a pegar un subidón y no las voy a comprar muy caras PEEEEROOO... me arriesgo, no a no comprarlas ese día (que no me importaría) sino a comprar solo parte (25 acciones, por ejemplo) con el consiguiente despilfarro de comisiones de compraventa.




Si por el contrario pongo la orden de compra A MERCADO, me aseguro de comprarlas todas PEEEROOOO... como la cotización pegue un subidón me arriesgo a pagarlas muy, muuuy, muuuuuuy caras







en resumen ¿qué es mejor? ¿cuál es vuestra experiencia?


----------



## atman (24 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, algo tarde eso si.
> 
> He pillado unas cuantas cosillas, las mas interesantes unos minis del sp largo, el 1155 me resulta un buen nivel para no caer mas.
> 
> Las mas interesantes para este foro de bolsa, pero lo realmente interesante se encuentra en una copa bien fria ahora mismo.



Bueno si llega a 1151, no se asuste... o sí, depende del tamaño de la operación y el riesgo que quiera correr.


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Que optimista, tampoco hay para tirar cohetes
> 
> Societe sube un 3%
> BNP 3%



Antes de subir, tienen que parar el tren y darlo la vuelta en el sentido correcto. De momento, con dificultades y nada definitivo, en ello están.
Esas revalorizaciones son muy relevantes comparadas con cómo está ahora el DAX, el SP y los bancos patrios.
Personalmente, le doy especial valor a lo que hacen los bancos británicos porque llevan un año adelantando movimientos. Exactamente cuando Barclays perdió los 250 (figura técnica de libro), por aquí no había sesgo guanista. Después pegó un subidón hasta 260 para barrer stops y "arrastrar" gazelles ... y a continuación HOSTIÓN.
Ahora, hoy, han ido contracorriente.
De momento, es mejor así que al contrario. Está por ver ... de ahí que hablaba de un rayo de esperanza.::

En el mercado actual, se puede ganar dinero, nada más que ver que el DAX ha marcado un triple techo intradía de libro en 5560, y separado en el tiempo como dicta el manual. Hay mucha volatilidad que obliga a incrementar los stops, pero la esencia es la de siempre. Otro tema es que después de un rebote, todo vuelva a bajar con fuerza. Estoy hablando de movimientos a corto ... siempre con stops.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Os pego los datos de mi sistema que yo ya estoy fuera. Me los ha dado hace rato, pero con un niño de 5 meses, es imposible estar a todo...
> 
> ...



Madre mía, el primer día en 15 sesiones que falla, y es el día que lo pongo... :::ouch:::

En fin, a ver si mañana hay más suerte. Intentaré ponerlo antes.

Os dejo la gráfica del SAN, que parece que es el tema del día...







Estamos a pocos céntimos del supersuporte del año, con ventas todo el mes de noviembre de manos fuertes y muy sobrevendidos.

Saludos...


----------



## Caos (24 Nov 2011)

Tendremos que esperar a ver la acción mañana y la semana que viene para saberlo. La verdad es que el objetivo bajista está muy cerca pero aún no lo hemos alcanzado (1148 aprox. en el ES) y ya estamos sobre un nivel técnico que podría servir de soporte, sigue estando 'cara' la bolsa respecto al crédito con lo que le podrían quedar aún unos cuantos pipos. Aunque vista la situación es posible que rebotemos sobre estos niveles (la próxima subida no debería llevarnos más allá de los 1220 en cualquier caso), pero como de costumbre últimamente va todo muy rápido...

Pero toca ver como es el comportamiento en sesión, hoy no he seguido la sesión europea así que ni idea (y mañana no creo que vaya a haber muchos movimientos por ser un día "de relleno"), si entra dinero o no, reacciones ante noticias, etc. si no es así podríamos irnos a los 1110-20 o por ahí y serían signos de más liquidación antes del 2012 (supongo que tendríamos un rebote entonces pero ya estaríamos en el "mal camino"...). Técnicamente toca rebote pero si estamos en modo liquidación este tren no lo para nadie, lo preocupante es que los intereses en corto permanecen bajos y el apalancamiento alto, y el sentimiento allí sigue siendo relativamente fuerte (apoyado por datos mixtos) etc. así que no ha habido ventas por pánico de momento, lo que podría darle otro tirón hacia abajo fuerte antes de recuperar.


----------



## Mulder (24 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


>



El que le puso el nombre a ese banco era todo un profeta 

Bueno, vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido muy parecida a la de ayer pero por la parte contraria, es decir de las ventas. El saldo ha estado todo el día en negativo, aunque se ha acercado a la neutralidad hacia las 11, pero rápidamente se ha adentrado en terreno negativo. La acción se ha concentrado toda en la mañana, aunque a las 15:30 hemos tenido la única orden camuflada que podríamos denominar de leoncio con unos 107 contratos vendidos.

A partir de las 15:40 ha empezado a entrar dinero en forma de compras pero el volumen ha sido bajísimo, nada que destacar.

El volumen ha sido tan bajo que ni siquiera he podido ver que han hecho en subasta con los parámetros normales, pero forzando la máquina me sale que han vendido unos...10 contratos.

En resumen, bajamos con volumen negativo, precio muy cerca de mínimos y hasta cierre por debajo del mínimo de ayer, pero con muy poco volumen, tan poco que no parece una tendencia fiable ya que los grandes no están participando en ella. Creo que con estos mimbres no se puede hacer una predicción fiable para mañana, ayer si que tuvimos volumen y se vio claramente que no vendían a pesar de las caídas de precio, por eso esta mañana nos han brindado la tendencia alcista esperada aunque se haya difuminado por la tarde, que es cuando mandan los gringos.

Lo único que veo es que la tendencia no es fiable, pero eso no quiere decir que no vaya a continuar, en mi modesta opinión es momento de esperar un cambio de tendencia que llegará en algún momento cuando empiece a entrar el verdadero volumen de los leoncios, pero con los gringos de fiesta hasta la semana que viene no lo veremos.


----------



## rosonero (24 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía, el primer día en 15 sesiones que falla, y es el día que lo pongo... :::ouch:::
> 
> En fin, a ver si mañana hay más suerte. Intentaré ponerlo antes.
> 
> ...



Ja ja ja Igualico que los crios, el día que quieres enseñar que bien o mal que hacen algo, tururú 
Si te sirve de consuelo unos minis que traía de ayer los liquidé poco después de ver tus previsiones, para no apurarlo hice en 7880 que ha resultado ser el máximo :


----------



## holgazan (24 Nov 2011)

Osea, que hoy mal y mañana peor.

Al final va a ser verdad lo de morir cienes de veces.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> Osea, que hoy mal y mañana peor.
> 
> Al final va a ser verdad lo de morir cienes de veces.



Hay 5 millones de parados...ya hemos muerto millones de veces.

En bolsa, al menos yo, jugamos los que tenemos un excedente de dinero que no necesitamos para vivir....así que pase lo que pase en la bolsa nunca podrá ser peor que lo que está pasando en la "vida real".


----------



## pipoapipo (24 Nov 2011)

recuerden q pase lo q pase, no empezara aqui

sea q los gusanos se recuperan, q la non follable cede, q nos invaden las naves de ganimedes,.........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ahora que la cosa está calmada. 

¿Como es esa historia de la Srta. Silenciosa y su pasado en la Guardería

::


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Antes de subir, tienen que parar el tren y darlo la vuelta en el sentido correcto. De momento, con dificultades y nada definitivo, en ello están.
> Esas revalorizaciones son muy relevantes comparadas con cómo está ahora el DAX, el SP y los bancos patrios.
> Personalmente, le doy especial valor a lo que hacen los bancos británicos porque llevan un año adelantando movimientos. Exactamente cuando Barclays perdió los 250 (figura técnica de libro), por aquí no había sesgo guanista. Después pegó un subidón hasta 260 para barrer stops y "arrastrar" gazelles ... y a continuación HOSTIÓN.
> Ahora, hoy, han ido contracorriente.
> ...



No siempre es asi porque si te hubieras estado quietecito y dejado el SL en 4,94 del san y no le hubieras dado al botoncito para subirlo a 5,12 ahora estarias mejor
Tan importante es poner el SL o mas saber donde ponerlo porque si no pasa lo que pasa
Y que yo una simple gacelilla tenga que regañar al maestro tiene cojones
En los indices te mueves muy bien pero en las acc te desorientas porque no las sigues


----------



## Nico (24 Nov 2011)

En realidad Votin entiendo que había dos criterios para fijar un SL en el SAN.

O te ibas "al mínimo" asumiendo que si lo perdía venía el desbarranco y no tenía sentido perder más dinero -en cuyo caso hablamos de *5,04* o algo así-

O bien, te ibas al "seguro total trichera infranqueable" destinado a cubrirte de "bromas" de algún leoncio poderoso y con la capacidad de perforar durante algunos instantes el soporte. En ese caso el que vale es *4,94*.

La diferencia no es menor -hablamos de 10 ctvs- que, dependiendo de tu inversión y objetivos puede marcar la estrategia.

Para quienes prefieren evitarse una entrada y salida adicionales (en caso de saltar el 5,04 para rebotar luego) el de 4,94 tiene todo el poder.

Para quienes querían cubrir su capital optar por el 5,04 podía ser totalmente prudente.

===

*EXPERIENCIA PERSONAL:*

Si bien no me ha tocado vivirla en el caso de un soporte TAN PARTICULAR como el que estamos enfrentando en 5,05 (mínimos de bastante tiempo), he terminado optando por los SL "de trinchera" porque estoy CANSADO de ver cómo, si te pones a corta distancia del soporte la cotización se da el lujo de "bajar y bajar", liquidar tu posición para, desde ese momento, subir y subir alegremente dejándote con cara de idiota.

He sabido comentar el caso en más de una oportunidad -cuando usaba los stops "de cirujano"- y, aún en una acción como el SAN (que no es el caso del BKT de ghkghk) sin duda que "pasan al arrebato" con tal de joderte la vida.

Además, lo que hacen en el "tick a tick" luego no se nota en las velas de 2 o 3 min. Por eso se dan el lujo de embromarte.

Así que... sólo por ESTA VEZ y teniendo en cuenta la importancia técnica de ESTE SOPORTE, puede que un 5,04 pudiera estar justificado pero, en general y no habiendo soportes de ESTA IMPORTANCIA, puede ser preferente "irse a la trinchera" y optar por un 4,94 (o su equivalente en el caso que hablemos).


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No siempre es asi porque si te hubieras estado quietecito y dejado el SL en 4,94 del san y no le hubieras dado al botoncito para subirlo a 5,12 ahora estarias mejor
> Tan importante es poner el SL o mas saber donde ponerlo porque si no pasa lo que pasa
> Y que yo una simple gacelilla tenga que regañar al maestro tiene cojones
> En los indices te mueves muy bien pero en las acc te desorientas porque no las sigues



Soy consciente de mis limitaciones y mis ansias de preservar el capital. No se imagina lo difícil que es saber cuántas acciones comprar, de qué activo, en qué precio, en qué momento, dónde situar el stop loss y el stop profit. Demasiado pa mis humildes capacidades.
Por eso, intento aprender de todos ustedes en este excelente foro.


----------



## Nico (24 Nov 2011)

*OTROSI DIGO:*

Monstruoso el *Janus* este... hoy ha jugado con la gracia de una bailarina de ballet.

Una pena que su "casi" homónimo *janus* sea tan mal tipo.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que la cosa está calmada.
> 
> ¿Como es esa historia de la Srta. Silenciosa y su pasado en la Guardería
> 
> ::



Antes posteaba en La Guarde, me encanta¡

Pero me engancho y estoy un montón de tiempo...ahora le leo y me parto de risa pero no participo.

Por cierto, acabo de terminar el Monkey 1 por n-ésima vez. 

Le he tirado la cerveza de raices a LeChuck y se lo he dedicado a usted mentalmente por recordarme este juego de nuevo¡


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Soy consciente de mis limitaciones y mis ansias de preservar el capital. No se imagina lo difícil que es saber cuántas acciones comprar, de qué activo, en qué precio, en qué momento, dónde situar el stop loss y el stop profit. Demasiado pa mis humildes capacidades.
> Por eso, intento aprender de todos ustedes en este excelente foro.



Eso mismo es lo que hay que eliminar,esto es una partida de ajedrez
los sentimientos es lo que nos hacen siempre tropezar(me incluyo a mis mismo)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Antes posteaba en La Guarde, me encanta¡
> 
> Pero me engancho y estoy un montón de tiempo...ahora le leo y me parto de risa pero no participo.
> 
> ...



Ese Monkey es mucho Monkey!!!. Muchas gracias Srta. Silenciosa, ¿pero no ha visto una de las últimas gráficas del sr. Claca? Fijese bien.....


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

Señores viene mariano....Hoy ha ido mi abuela al medico y sorpresa las recetas venian con precio, le ha preguntado mi madre al medico que y eso que si ya habia que pagar...y palabras textuales del mismo. Aun no pero "PREPARESE" eso es lo que seguramente os tengamos que cobrar como aprueben una ley....

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese Monkey es mucho Monkey!!!. Muchas gracias Srta. Silenciosa, ¿pero no ha visto una de las últimas gráficas del sr. Claca? Fijese bien.....



Mira que siempre miro los títulos..pues ese se me había escapado¡¡

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores viene mariano....Hoy ha ido mi abuela al medico y sorpresa las recetas venian con precio, le ha preguntado mi madre al medico que y eso que si ya habia que pagar...y palabras textuales del mismo. Aun no pero "PREPARESE" eso es lo que seguramente os tengamos que cobrar como aprueben una ley....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Ahh Se me olvidaba un peq detalle sin importancia las recetas ascendian a 280 eu


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese Monkey es mucho Monkey!!!. Muchas gracias Srta. Silenciosa, ¿pero no ha visto una de las últimas gráficas del sr. Claca? Fijese bien.....



Sería un puntazo constituir una asociación (sin ánimo de lucro, of course :XX solo por el mero hecho de que el joven claca tuviese que actuar de secretario por defecto. 

Serían las actas con notas a pie de página y comentarios marginales más delirantes de la historia.

Aunque personalmente siempre recordaré los estatutos de una fundición, constituida en los años sesenta, que entre los quinientos apartados de la cláusula de objetos sociales tenía uno que decía, literalmente



> La explotación directa o indirecta, del ramo de hostelería, restaurantes, cafeterías, bares, clubs, whiskerías, asadores, cerveceras, la compraventa de toda clase de vinos, licores, aguardientes, aperitivos y alimentación en general.



Que en aquella época no habría inspecciones de hacienda, pero la gente era muy cotilla. Y los honrados empresarios, cuando iban "de whiskerías" estaban "actuando con la mayor diligencia para la promoción de los objetos sociales." Con un par.


----------



## atlanterra (24 Nov 2011)

Yo he entrado en TEF a 12,78.

Espero no arrepentirme mañana....::::


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahh Se me olvidaba un peq detalle sin importancia las recetas ascendian a 280 eu



La leche... Eso es un gasto insostenible, pero 3 ó 5 euros sí debería pagar... ella y todos. La gente paga 1.000 euros al mes por su vivienda, y varios cientos en comer y nadie dice ni mu. ¿Qué pasaría si toda la comida fuese gratis en Mercadona a costa del contribuyente? ¿Por qué las medicinas sí y la comida no? Que yo sepa comer es todavía más importante que medicarse. O al menos, tanto.

O eso, o España quebrada... y yo al paro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Nov 2011)

Son gráficos del ibex en la misma semana practicamente, mismo mes, casi mismo soporte pero distinto año (uno en 2008 y 2011 y la formación de precios en los meses anteriores fue muy parecida, incluso toco la media de 200 ponderada en ambos casos y corrigió). Sobre el soporte en amarillo que he trazado, que conste que es curioso, pq el mismo, haciendo cierto zoom veremos que ha actuado como tal en repetitivas veces y con caídas muy similares en velas y en rangos). Podemos sacar conclusiones si comparamos ambas situaciones, se trata de comparar los indicadores principales, los precios, sus medias etc y ver qué paso después.
En el actual, el objetivo del 2º activado eran los 7850 y se cumplió como parada del ibex.Había una variante que va a parecer al final la buena, que trazar esta segunda estructura bajista (en rojo) desde cerquita cerquita del fibo 38.2% y que se ajusta más a donde hemos llegado. La teoría del AT (no mía), nos dice que una vez falla una 3º estructura alcista que falló en los 9300 sus siguientes objetivos son el principio de la 2ª, el final de la 1ª y el origen de la 1ª. Yo, reconozco, estoy largo de los 5540 en Dax y sin SL (con Dax puedes trabajar con holguras pq da avisos muy nobles de salida en divergencias) y entro y salgo. Lo que tengo claro, es que para mi, fuera cortos ya que tiene que corregir (hay una formación que se llama vuelta en V, que no es el caso, pero que se produce cuando baja sin corregir, vuelve inmediatamente a su punto de partida sin corregir, es decir, las bajadas y subidas son consistentes con apoyos, sino hacen las formaciones de los típicos chicharros de bolsa). Como resist veo a largo ahora los 8620 y soporte a corto los 7630.
Como siempre, a ver qué ocurre.

P.D.: por cierto, los gestores de fondos hacían estrategias tb muy similares en ambos años: Boom de fondos: no se lanzaban tantos productos nuevos desde 2008 - elEconomista.es )


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Son gráficos del ibex en la misma semana practicamente, mismo mes, casi mismo soporte pero distinto año (uno en 2008 y 2011 y la formación de precios en los meses anteriores fue muy parecida, incluso toco la media de 200 ponderada en ambos casos y corrigió). Sobre el soporte en amarillo que he trazado, que conste que es curioso, pq el mismo, haciendo cierto zoom veremos que ha actuado como tal en repetitivas veces y con caídas muy similares en velas y en rangos). Podemos sacar conclusiones si comparamos ambas situaciones, se trata de comparar los indicadores principales, los precios, sus medias etc y ver qué paso después.
> En el actual, el objetivo del 2º activado eran los 7850 y se cumplió como parada del ibex.Había una variante que va a parecer al final la buena, que trazar esta segunda estructura bajista (en rojo) desde cerquita cerquita del fibo 38.2% y que se ajusta más a donde hemos llegado. La teoría del AT (no mía), nos dice que una vez falla una 3º estructura alcista que falló en los 9300 sus siguientes objetivos son el principio de la 2ª, el final de la 1ª y el origen de la 1ª. Yo, reconozco, estoy largo de los 5540 en Dax y sin SL (con Dax puedes trabajar con holguras pq da avisos muy nobles de salida en divergencias) y entro y salgo. Lo que tengo claro, es que para mi, fuera cortos ya que tiene que corregir (hay una formación que se llama vuelta en V, que no es el caso, pero que se produce cuando baja sin corregir, vuelve inmediatamente a su punto de partida sin corregir, es decir, las bajadas y subidas son consistentes con apoyos, sino hacen las formaciones de los típicos chicharros de bolsa). Como resist veo a largo ahora los 8620 y soporte a corto los 7630.
> Como siempre, a ver qué ocurre.
> 
> P.D.: por cierto, los gestores de fondos hacían estrategias tb muy similares en ambos años: Boom de fondos: no se lanzaban tantos productos nuevos desde 2008 - elEconomista.es )



Hacer notar como diferencia que ahora estamos mucho peor que antes
tenemos 5 mm de parados,no hay consumo y el estado hipotecado
Antes la bolsa se recupero porque fue un efecto de papel,sin acompañar la realidad
¿pero se recuperara ahora?no creo
Solamente los perroflautas y sus cantos de futuras reformas y mas union influiran en que suba la bolsa a golpes para despues bajar y encontrarse a la realidad


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La leche... Eso es un gasto insostenible, pero 3 ó 5 euros sí debería pagar... ella y todos. La gente paga 1.000 euros al mes por su vivienda, y varios cientos en comer y nadie dice ni mu. ¿Qué pasaría si toda la comida fuese gratis en Mercadona a costa del contribuyente? ¿Por qué las medicinas sí y la comida no? Que yo sepa comer es todavía más importante que medicarse. O al menos, tanto.
> 
> O eso, o España quebrada... y yo al paro.



Pero algo de dinero ya se paga ¿no?

Ya sé que pareceré bobo, pero es que no he pisado un médico en años y hace años cuando fui, iba al del igualatorio. Lo mismo ha cambiado y ahora te lo dan todo por la patilla, pero antes se pagaba un 40% o algo así. 

De todas formas, por no ir a pedir la receta, me solía pagar todo yo (nunca he tenido que tomar medicinas caras). De hecho, debo ser el tío que menos recursos públicos ha consumido _ever_. Y lo digo _matter-of-factly_, no es que esté orgulloso de ello, es que no me ha hecho falta. 

Y ya se sabe, ir por ir...


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero algo de dinero ya se paga ¿no?
> 
> Ya sé que pareceré bobo, pero es que no he pisado un médico en años y hace años cuando fui, iba al del igualatorio. Lo mismo ha cambiado y ahora te lo dan todo por la patilla, pero antes se pagaba un 40% o algo así.
> 
> ...



Hago un resumen:Hay dos tipos de rectas, para pensionistas y sus familiares (padres, hijos, y dependientes económicamente de ellos ) que no generen derecho por si mismos, es decir que no estén activos trabajando, las recetas son GRATIs total
Para activos están las recetas verdes con una aportación del 40%; dentro de este grupo que paga existe rebaja en medicamentos de crónicos o especialmente reconocidos ( antes creo que les llamaban de punto negro porque llevaban un circulo negro en el envase) que creo o bien solo es un 10% o bien tienen un precio muy reducido.
El problema ahora no es solo de recetas, el problema está en la medicación hospitalaria, sobre todo quimioterapia. Actualmente los tratamientos paliativos (es decir de estadios IV sin posibilidad de curación) de álgunas neoplasias como el cáncer de colón suponen unos 300.000€ de media por paciente para 2-4 meses más de supervivencia. Estos datos no se publicitan, la gente no es consciente y no puede elegir. Me refiero solo a la quimio, no a tratamientos que ayuden a controlar dolor o síntomas esos son baratisimos en general.
Espero haber aclarado algo


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La leche... Eso es un gasto insostenible, pero 3 ó 5 euros sí debería pagar... ella y todos. La gente paga 1.000 euros al mes por su vivienda, y varios cientos en comer y nadie dice ni mu. ¿Qué pasaría si toda la comida fuese gratis en Mercadona a costa del contribuyente? ¿Por qué las medicinas sí y la comida no? Que yo sepa comer es todavía más importante que medicarse. O al menos, tanto.
> 
> O eso, o España quebrada... y yo al paro.



Ella tiene una enfermedad degenerativa como habras podido intuir para que llegue a ese nivel de gasto (unas 10pastillas dia)
Yo si de verdad se cobrasen 2 eu como algo disuasorio porque creo que hay gente que ha ido por vicio y habran existido muchos abusos bueno ,pero esq venia el precio completo de las medicinas en las recetas y eso si que mosquea. A mi me da que no van a ser 2 eu y que no solo van a ser las recetas. Yo no voy nunca al medico pero a poco que un jubilado tenga una enfermedad mas o menos gorda va a tener que pedir cicuta para suicidarse

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hago un resumen:Hay dos tipos de rectas, para pensionistas y sus familiares (padres, hijos, y dependientes económicamente de ellos ) que no generen derecho por si mismos, es decir que no estén activos trabajando, las recetas son GRATIs total
> Para activos están las recetas verdes con una aportación del 40%; dentro de este grupo que paga existe rebaja en medicamentos de crónicos o especialmente reconocidos ( antes creo que les llamaban de punto negro porque llevaban un circulo negro en el envase) que creo o bien solo es un 10% o bien tienen un precio muy reducido.
> El problema ahora no es solo de *recetas, el problema está en la medicación hospitalaria, sobre todo quimioterapia. Actualmente los tratamientos paliativos (es decir de estadios IV sin posibilidad de curación) de álgunas neoplasias como el cáncer de colón suponen unos 300.000€ de media por paciente para 2-4 meses más de supervivencia*. Estos datos no se publicitan, la gente no es consciente y no puede elegir. Me refiero solo a la quimio, no a tratamientos que ayuden a controlar dolor o síntomas esos son baratisimos en general.
> Espero haber aclarado algo



Por mi que se sigan pagando. 

Hay mucha mierda de donde recortar antes que de un tratamiento..y me la sopla la media de eficacia, si hay pacientes que sobreviven hay que aplicarlo.

Dios nos libre de que dejemos a nadie decidir hasta donde es rentable salvar una vida humana, dejarían morir a viejecitos, minusválidos...vamos el puto nazismo.

El copago no me parece mal en ciertos casos, de forma que sea preventorio, es decir, que evite que la gente abuse de la sanidad pública.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Nov 2011)

Solo hay una partida que debe ser deficitaria, y es la sanidad, porque supongo que nadie pone precio a una vida.

El problema es que mientras se recortan partidas de sanidad, el catering de las embajadas continua. Es eso. 

La vida y la libertad no tienen precio, la vida y la libertad son la sanidad y la educacion, y ahi es donde recortan, claro que los que recortan son unos sicopatas de muy señor mio.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por mi que se sigan pagando.
> 
> Hay mucha mierda de donde recortar antes que de un tratamiento..y me la sopla la media de eficacia, si hay pacientes que sobreviven hay que aplicarlo.
> 
> ...



Por favor
no desvirtuemos el hilo
aqui se viene a llorar los fracasos de la bolsa::
y a dar rabia a los demas cuando se hace caja


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por favor
> no desvirtuemos el hilo
> aqui se viene a llorar los fracasos de la bolsa::
> y a dar rabia a los demas cuando se hace caja



Estamo distrayéndonos para no pensar en la pasta que palmaremos mañana.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Ella tiene una enfermedad degenerativa como habras podido intuir para que llegue a ese nivel de gasto (unas 10pastillas dia)
> Yo si de verdad se cobrasen 2 eu como algo disuasorio porque creo que hay gente que ha ido por vicio y habran existido muchos abusos bueno ,pero esq venia el precio completo de las medicinas en las recetas y eso si que mosquea. A mi me da que no van a ser 2 eu y que no solo van a ser las recetas. Yo no voy nunca al medico pero a poco que un jubilado tenga una enfermedad mas o menos gorda va a tener que pedir cicuta para suicidarse
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk




Sin duda, yo hablo como medida disuaoria. No sé, 5 euros la primera vez que se le receta a un paciente, 3 euros más las 10 siguientes, 20 céntimos la caja de por vida. Por decir algo. Pero hay que disuadir más incluso al que abusa del médico que de las medicinas. 

Yo sólo he ido en 32 años una vez a urgencias, por un tobillo roto un domingo. Lo que no puede ser es que esté colapsado por gente con 37.1 de fiebre que va porque es gratis. Si se pagan 10 euros por el menú de mediodía, se pueden pagar 2 euros por utilizar urgencias.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Solo hay una partida que debe ser deficitaria, y es la sanidad, porque supongo que nadie pone precio a una vida.
> 
> El problema es que mientras se recortan partidas de sanidad, el catering de las embajadas continua. Es eso.
> 
> La vida y la libertad no tienen precio, la vida y la libertad son la sanidad y la educacion, y ahi es donde recortan, *claro que los que recortan son unos sicopatas de muy señor mio*.



además de unos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## ponzi (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, yo hablo como medida disuaoria. No sé, 5 euros la primera vez que se le receta a un paciente, 3 euros más las 10 siguientes, 20 céntimos la caja de por vida. Por decir algo. Pero hay que disuadir más incluso al que abusa del médico que de las medicinas.
> 
> Yo sólo he ido en 32 años una vez a urgencias, por un tobillo roto un domingo. Lo que no puede ser es que esté colapsado por gente con 37.1 de fiebre que va porque es gratis. Si se pagan 10 euros por el menú de mediodía, se pueden pagar 2 euros por utilizar urgencias.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, pero esperemos q se quede en eso algo disuasorio.Para mi que lo estan tanteando. Todo el mundo puede pagar 2 eu por cada consulta medico.Ahora creo que no se deberia frivolizar y generalizar a un ingreso hospitalario serio como un cancer o una operacion porque sino creo que nadie podriamos pagar y moriria hasta el apuntador...y hablando de bolsa, mañana creen q saldra pepon o guanero el buque ibex?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Nov 2011)

El problema es que el camarero de la esquina no se guarda el taitantos por ciento de mi nomina, para darme de comer gratis.

Que me quieren hacer pagar por el medico, perfecto, pero que no me recauden impuestos por ello.

Y tambien estoy convencido que habria que multar a todo aquel que haga mal uso de los recursos publicos.

Esto es un caso gigantesco de hijosdeputismo extremo. Las mordidas en empresas publicas y mierdas varias no se tocan. El problema es un estado que se ha ido de las manos, y no en materia de sanidad y educacion.

Que cojones es el observatorio del flamenco, para que su directora cobre 170.000 euros al año? que cojones es eso, y cuantos pañales o libros se pagan con eso? Me pongo de mala ostia, y eso que estoy de vacaciones, joder es que solo tienen Larios.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El problema es que el camarero de la esquina no se guarda el taitantos por ciento de mi nomina, para darme de comer gratis.
> 
> Que me quieren hacer pagar por el medico, perfecto, pero que no me recauden impuestos por ello.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde se ha metido usted?

¡¡Corra, insensato!!


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Nov 2011)

Mi madre hace 10 años tuvo cancer, la dieron por desahuciada y a día de hoy está perfectamente (cruzo los dedos).

Mi madre es minusválida y cobra una pensión de mierda.

Si hubiese tenido que pagar por el tratamiento, hoy sería huérfana.

No voy a decir lo que pienso de los recortes en sanidad porque me enveneno.

Que recorten en mierdas, con la vida de la gente no se juega¡


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por mi que se sigan pagando.
> 
> Hay mucha mierda de donde recortar antes que de un tratamiento..y me la sopla la media de eficacia, si hay pacientes que sobreviven hay que aplicarlo.
> 
> ...





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Solo hay una partida que debe ser deficitaria, y es la sanidad, porque supongo que nadie pone precio a una vida.
> 
> El problema es que mientras se recortan partidas de sanidad, el catering de las embajadas continua. Es eso.
> 
> La vida y la libertad no tienen precio, la vida y la libertad son la sanidad y la educacion, y ahi es donde recortan, claro que los que recortan son unos sicopatas de muy señor mio.





Sé que es duro decirlo, pero el coste de una vida humana es medible... y medido. ¿Acaso pensais que los que deciden no saben que con 15 millones de euros se cambia de carretera nacional con punto negro y 10 muertos anuales a una autovía con 2 fallecidos? ¿Ignoran que con 200 millones se compra una flota de helicópteros medicalizados que salvarían decenas de vidas en autopistas? ¿Desconocen que con 80 milones construyes hospitales o centros de salud que salvarían multitud de vidas?

Desgraciadamente, las vidas humanas son dinero, como todo en esta vida. Cada céntimo que se destina a algo ajeno a sanidad se sabe de antemano que cuesta vidas, sólo que buscan un punto de equilibrio. Pero que sepais que sí, cuando un político roba 10 millones está matando gente. Todas la que se salvarían con un par de obras que se podrían hacer en el punto negro más cercano a vuestra ciudad.


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mi madre hace 10 años tuvo cancer, la dieron por desahuciada y a día de hoy está perfectamente (cruzo los dedos).
> 
> Mi madre es minusválida y cobra una pensión de mierda.
> 
> ...



Estos cerdos venderían hasta a su puta madre.

La situación terminará mal (o bien con sus cabezas rodando por el suelo).

Estamos asistiendo a la mayor estafa a una sociedad occidental en casi 100 años.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por mi que se sigan pagando.
> 
> Hay mucha mierda de donde recortar antes que de un tratamiento..y me la sopla la media de eficacia, si hay pacientes que sobreviven hay que aplicarlo.
> 
> ...



Yo no pretendo dejar morir a nadie, igual no me he expresado bien. Lo aporto porque sucede y solo digo que deberíamos conocerlo, actualmente el problema del gasto farmacéutico está situado en el hospital, no en la receta de la abuelita.

La tontería del Mas es superbólica, cuando hizo las declaraciones sabía que él no tenia competencias para hacerlo. Es como si sale mañana diciendo" Estamos pensando hacer un decreto para que la bolsa suba todos los lunes miércoles y viernes y solo baje martes y jueves


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sé que es duro decirlo, pero el coste de una vida humana es medible... y medido. ¿Acaso pensais que los que deciden no saben que con 15 millones de euros se cambia de carretera nacional con punto negro y 10 muertos anuales a una autovía con 2 fallecidos? ¿Ignoran que con 200 millones se compra una flota de helicópteros medicalizados que salvarían decenas de vidas en autopistas? ¿Desconocen que con 80 milones construyes hospitales o centros de salud que salvarían multitud de vidas?
> 
> Desgraciadamente, las vidas humanas son dinero, como todo en esta vida. Cada céntimo que se destina a algo ajeno a sanidad se sabe de antemano que cuesta vidas, sólo que buscan un punto de equilibrio. Pero que sepais que sí, cuando un político roba 10 millones está matando gente. Todas la que se salvarían con un par de obras que se podrían hacer en el punto negro más cercano a vuestra ciudad.



Lee mi firma y lo verás más claro todavía.


----------



## Estilicón (24 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Estilicón, espero que no le haya molestado mi post, no iba con ninguna mala intención.



Pues no sé a que mensaje te refieres, pero por haberme llamado señor.







No sabes como me duele ir ahora a la panadería, y cuando entra alguien y pregunta ¿el último?, alguien te apunta y dice "ese señor" . Yo quiero que digan "ese chico" :´(.

En serio, no sé a que mensaje te referías pero no me ha molestado. 



Claca dijo:


> Tal y como lo veo yo sería una entrada con muy pocas garantías, pues fíjate que si cae hasta los 4,40 habrá roto esa especie de canal a la baja. Si pierde la base del canal lo lógico sería ir a por los 4,10, aunque es verdad que podría rebotar, pero todas las papeletas estarían en contra.
> 
> Veo más probable un rebote desde los 4,50 a los 4,6ymuchos que un rebote sólido y aprovechable desde los 4,40 habiendo roto soportes. Como el IBEX, para mí la zona de rebote es esta, no los 7.500. Con un poco de suerte nos da una alegría y llega hasta los 8.250 (para IBE serían los 4,75), pero ahora mismo hay que entender que estamos bajistas.



La entrada que pensaba como posibilidad era en mínimos con un SL muy ajustado (1%). Si caía más, a esperar más abajo. Pero no lo sé. Estos días no he seguido el mercado como suelo hacer y me he lanzado a lo loco haciendo mucho el chorra. Normalmente, sigo unos minutos la sesión a ritmo de tick y saco datos como volumenes, amplitud de movimiento en cada tick (volatilidad) y cosas así. Hoy el rato que he seguido ha sido a IBE desde 4,64 a 4,68. Y ha sido un camino de piedras. Ha subido con unos volumenes de venta brutales. Basta decir que en 4,65 había 150000 acciones a la venta. Eso era señal de que muy lejos no iba a ir. 

Todavía tengo unas TEF como "rally de navidad" y me temo que el regalo de navidad me lo va a dar un papa noel de piel negra :S. A ver si sube a esos 8000, o 8200 en un pullback antes de seguir para abajo y liquido el muerto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Dónde se ha metido usted?
> 
> ¡¡Corra, insensato!!



No me diga nada. Ahora si que vamos a morir, cienes y cienes de veces, asi no, para vivir asi mejor morirse, que parezco un joven de botellona. Larios :S, o esto cambia mañana o me pido volver al trabajo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El problema es que el camarero de la esquina no se guarda el taitantos por ciento de mi nomina, para darme de comer gratis.
> 
> *Que me quieren hacer pagar por el medico, perfecto, pero que no me recauden impuestos por ello.*Y tambien estoy convencido que habria que multar a todo aquel que haga mal uso de los recursos publicos.
> 
> ...




A 30 millones de personas, casi el 66% de los usuarios, no les cobran. Claramente el 33% ya no da para pagarlo todo.

Otra cosa es que la medida simbólica de 2 euros sólo se aplicara a aquel que no contribuye vía impuestos. Los otros ya pagan 450 euros mensuales la usen o no.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Nov 2011)

Y tanto que da, sobra. No da si mantenemos mierdas varias.

Instituto del obsevatorio del flamenco. Cuando quiten esa y demas mierdas, y entonces falte, que recauden mas, pero antes que no me tomen por tonto.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y tanto que da, sobra. No da si mantenemos mierdas varias.
> 
> Instituto del obsevatorio del flamenco. Cuando quiten esa y demas mierdas, y entonces falte, que recauden mas, pero antes que no me tomen por tonto.



Por descontado. Por mí que arrasen con todo, por supuesto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Nov 2011)

Que igual tiene usted razon, pero hoy tengo una mala noche, a mi me habian prometido ginebras americanas buenas, y no hay ginebras buenas, ni pilinguis, este pais se desmorona señores. Asi, no.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo no pretendo dejar morir a nadie, igual no me he expresado bien. Lo aporto porque sucede y solo digo que deberíamos conocerlo, actualmente el problema del gasto farmacéutico está situado en el hospital, no en la receta de la abuelita.
> 
> La tontería del Mas es superbólica, cuando hizo las declaraciones sabía que él no tenia competencias para hacerlo. Es como si sale mañana diciendo" Estamos pensando hacer un decreto para que la bolsa suba todos los lunes miércoles y viernes y solo baje martes y jueves



No claro que no, y ciertamente lo que usted dice tiene toda la razón. El dinero se va en las medicinas que son más bien terapias que propiamente medicinas. Los medicamentos que están lanzando para tratamientos del cáncer, que pueden evitar intervenciones (y que hacen que la cotización de las biofarmacéuticas pase de 40 a 10, o viceversa, de la noche a la mañana)
Dendreon Corporation: NASDAQNDN quotes & news - Google Finance 

Podemos llamarlo medicina, pero en realidad es una alternativa a una intervención. Y claro, lo que también clama al cielo son los precios que cobran las farmacéuticas. Que ellas dirán que es lo que cuesta la investigación, pero no sé yo.

Y mi tío murió hace once años de cáncer difuso de colon (una ascitis que le ahogaba), y en aquella época los tratamientos más avanzados consistían en quimioterapia por infusión en el abdomen. Siempre me pareció muy indicativo que no hubiese máquinas específicas para absorber el líquido del abdomen y que las soluciones más avanzadas pasasen por utilizar material retirado del que se usaba para las liposucciones. 

Eran mucho más avanzadas las máquinas de estética que las de tratamiento de cáncer. 

Pero ciertamente, como dice ghkghk, todo tiene precio. Lo que pasa es que hay que ser muy HDLGP para pagar el de la mariscada a base de recortar el de la salud.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

Nadie dijo que la travesia hacia la deflación interna fuera fácil... pero...


*no money... no fiesta... *:no:



y ahora además toca fregar los platos... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## Janus (24 Nov 2011)

Linkin Park - Iridescent [HD] - from Transformers: Dark of the Moon - YouTube

Remember all the sadness and frustation ..... and let it go.

For a best place to live.

Esto sí que se merece decenas de "thanks". Todos tienen razón, hay muchos HDLGP en el mundo que dificultan la felicidad de todos los de buena fé.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que igual tiene usted razon, pero hoy tengo una mala noche, a mi me habian prometido ginebras americanas buenas, y no hay ginebras buenas, ni pilinguis, este pais se desmorona señores. Asi, no.



Eso te pasa por tu mania de entrar a un pub de hombres,
la proxima vez pide ir a un pub de coñejos


----------



## bertok (24 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Linkin Park - Iridescent [HD] - from Transformers: Dark of the Moon - YouTube
> 
> Remember all the sadness and frustation ..... and let it go.
> 
> For a best place to live.



Buen gusto Janus. 

Linkin Park - Live At Rock Am Ring 2004 - In The End - YouTube


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

Mañana sin los americanos parece que será un dia muy aburrido...









pero a ver si revienta algo y nos echamos unas risas... 


Saludos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Nov 2011)

Nada, comentar que ya hay en el Dax en gráfico de horas divergencias muy claras entre el precio y estocástico que presenta claros máximos y mínimos crecientes (en horas). Las divergencias en MACD, Williams %R y Estocástico suelen ser muy utilizadas en este mundillo.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Las divergencias en MACD, Williams %R y Estocástico suelen ser muy utilizadas en este mundillo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Hoy parecemos la puta asamblea del anuncio de Telefónica que debate sobre los sms gratis o la eliminación de los horarios... Con semejante mierda de anuncios no me extrañaría perder el meñique.


----------



## tonuel (24 Nov 2011)

creo que voy a meterme 5 gyntonics... y luego a dormir a pierna suelta...




mañana será otro dia... ::


----------



## Estilicón (24 Nov 2011)

La sanidad es la punta de lanza donde van a meter mano. Ya veremos la reforma del sistema de desempleo, del sector público y la reforma laboral y de legislación de los convenios.Y eso solo por citar algunas.



bertok dijo:


> Buen gusto Janus.
> 
> Linkin Park - Live At Rock Am Ring 2004 - In The End - YouTube



Todo vuestro . Si hay un grupo que aborrezco es Linkin Park. Andestén los rammstein o los red hot.:


----------



## Artik (24 Nov 2011)

Perdonar chicos yo hago una propuesta "provocacion" al nuevo govierno, porque no se legaliza la prostitucion y tambien las drogas ligeras.?


----------



## ghkghk (24 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Perdonar chicos yo hago una propuesta "provocacion" al nuevo govierno, porque no se legaliza la prostitucion y tambien las drogas ligeras.?



Porque hay mucha señora que prefiere quedarse sin sanidad a pensar que su marido pueda acostarse con prostitutas legales. Bienvenido a nuestro mundo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ver si ahora ya va la vencida y puedo postear. Que aqui mucha cachaça, picanha y mozas de buen ver, pero la wifi va como el culo.
ME he enfundado mi hábito de la OC para hacer un análisis de algunas acciones teutonas.

La primera de ellas, que me lleva haciendo hogitos un tiempo, es Thyssenkrupp.







Bueno, enumero las cosas que me hacen pensar que puede ser buen momento para meterle la puntita y luego las que me previenen de hacerlo.

*Push the Buy Guy!*
a) Ha completado el objetivo del HCH.
b) Se ha apoyado en la directriz alcista (mínimos 2009 con mínimos de OCT 2011), esto quizás un poco cogido por los pelos ya que sólo son dos puntos...
c) Tanto el estocástico como el RSI estan girando al alza.
d) Merkel es mi amiga.

* Stay in the Bush Brush!*
a) El gráfico semanal no pinta tan bien, de echo los indicadores están girando (este valor lleva 4 semanas guaning) y tiene pinta de querer irse a tocar la DTA de mínimos del 2003 (aunque ponga en la graf. 2002).
b) La directriz bajista está bastante cerca 8%, lo que, si no la supera, mandaría el precio hasta los 15,6x donde se debería apoyar con la directriz en la que se apoyó a principios de OCT.
c) Mamma tengo miedo!

Bueno hay dos operativas:
1) Me lio la manta a la cabeza, entro mañana con orden de compra 16,80 (espero apertura a la baja para asustar al personal) y ajusto el stop loss a 15,85 (por debajo de la DTB donde se apoya el precio) (~-5%). Primer objetivo 18,80 (~12%). Si se supera se ajusta SP em ese nivel y a dejarlo correr. Segundo objetivo un 5% más arriba.

b) Mami tengo miedo. Espero a ver que hace mañana y actuar en consecuencia. No creo que esperar a entrar a que rompa la DTB sea lo adecuado, ya que solo hay un 5% hasta la base del HCH. No es descabellado que busque la DTA que viene del 2003 apoyando en 2009.

Ale buenas noches.

PD: Srrrrrrr. Estilicón. Buen gusto. Junto con TOOL de lo mejorcito que hay. Y la mayoría de la tropa con mariconadas. En fin.

Ahí va esto. Buena música y rusitas potentes.
[YOUTUBE]81dkh6SL2js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

El sp está *vomitando* ahora mismo en el after

Para mañana...


----------



## faraico (25 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp está *vomitando* ahora mismo en el after
> 
> Para mañana...



No dude de la locomotora de Europa, mañana a por los 8000:Baile:


Aunque IGmarkets anuncia un ligero retroceso del índice.

También es verdad, que a la hora de la apertura, hay veces que no dan una)

Ni es proyección ni análisis, sino simple deseo, quede claro....deseo de que no e visite el chico ese de piel morena y sonrisa tranquilizadora:cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No dude de la locomotora de Europa, mañana a por los 8000:Baile:
> 
> 
> *Aunque IGmarkets anuncia un ligero retroceso del índice.*
> ...



Pues no es ninguna tonteria...ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Y aqui va eon.







A esta no la tocaría de momento ni con un palo, ya que parece que se está formando un hch, a ver si aguanta la base del cuello. Pero los indicadores tanto en escala diaria como semanal no indican algo más de caidas. Si se confirma el hch, el objetivo estaría sobre los 13-14€, donde se apoyaría con la DTB que ha servido de techo del canal durante todo el año y ahora sería base.

Ale, a dormir!, no como el Sr. Claca que debe estar ahora de botellon con Gin Gordons...

Bueno, y como estamos con acciones alemanas, +Rammstein . 

[YOUTUBE]UFTWqJUUpuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Más quisiera yo estar de botelol... Estoy repasando índices y valores con la única compañía de dos litos de coca cola light.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (25 Nov 2011)

Claca, ya que te tenemos por aqui, aprovechemos :baba:
Dentro de lo complicado de la situacion etc, y dando por hecho que el sector financiero mejor no meneallo, como ves las posibilidades de recuperacion de otros valores? Ya te he preguntado por MTS ( y ya estoy dentro:cook. Siempre has hablado bien de GAS , lo sigues viendo bien?
Te pregunto siempre en un plan de invertir dinero para poder dejarlo parado años si hace falta sin ningun tipo de urgencia. Eso sí, en cuanto se revalorice un 20% lo saco como ya me paso con MTS antes que le saqué un 50%.
Yo ya me hago cargo que la situacion se puede prolongar mucho tiempo, pero los depositos dan un 4% y eso teniendolo en un banco, y aqui con estos niveles del Ibex puede subir un 20% en un plis plas. Y aunque tarde 4 años en hacerlo ya me compensa a tenerlo en un banco.
Es un razonamiento un poco chorras, pero yo lo veo así.
Aparte de GAS piensas que TRE puede volver a recuperarse con fuerza?
Ves otros valores guays?
No abuso mas. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Daimler y el DAX. MAñana si acaso comento que al final me ha picado la curiosidad. Pero joder, tengo sesgo guanista en todo. Por eso quizas me espere con lo de las thyssekrupss. Mr Claca, como lo ve usted?













Die _Guannen_ ist wie ein Gewitter
es kommt zu dir du kannst es _riechen_
es kund zu tun ist ach so bitter
es kommt zu dir um zu zerstören​


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Claca, ya que te tenemos por aqui, aprovechemos :baba:
> Dentro de lo complicado de la situacion etc, y dando por hecho que el sector financiero mejor no meneallo, como ves las posibilidades de recuperacion de otros valores? Ya te he preguntado por MTS ( y ya estoy dentro:cook. Siempre has hablado bien de GAS , lo sigues viendo bien?
> Te pregunto siempre en un plan de invertir dinero para poder dejarlo parado años si hace falta sin ningun tipo de urgencia. Eso sí, en cuanto se revalorice un 20% lo saco como ya me paso con MTS antes que le saqué un 50%.
> Yo ya me hago cargo que la situacion se puede prolongar mucho tiempo, pero los depositos dan un 4% y eso teniendolo en un banco, y aqui con estos niveles del Ibex puede subir un 20% en un plis plas. Y aunque tarde 4 años en hacerlo ya me compensa a tenerlo en un banco.
> ...



GAS está bien teniendo en cuenta que el mercado está como está, pero ahora mismo sigue bajista a corto, alcista a medio y bajista a largo:







Es muy importante que no pierda la zona de mínimos de septiembre, que ya tocaría el canal de medio plazo. A su favor tiene margen, porque con estos niveles del IBEX estaba casi un 7% por debajo de los precios actuales, pero como pierda los 10,70 le espera una caída mínima del 7% y un severo deterioro del gráfico que muy probablemente conllevaría niveles inferiores a los 10 euros.

Sobre MTS, la entrada era sobre los 11,40 para pillar lo que se pudiera, porque objetivos alcistas no hay. Hoy daba un 3%, y en mi opinión estando en tendencia bajista, que así es, el tema no está como para jugársela y había que ceñir un stop profit y felicitarse. Si sigues dentro has de tener muy claro que estos son niveles para rebotar o para seguir cayendo, así que no dudes en aplicar un stop si es preciso. Los extremos del rango 11,05-12,20 son los niveles más relevantes para el corto plazo.

De TRE ya comenté que muy probablemente daría sustos en el futuro y costaría que hiciera un suelo, de momento no lo ha hecho, así que seguirá pegando bandazos. Supongo que te atrae la enorme caída que lleva por el hipotético potencial de revalorización, pero no deberías mirarlo así. Actualmente es un festival de volatilidad y no me extraña, porque muy probablemente durante los próximos meses desarrollará ese suelo cimentándolo en carne de gacela mareada y aburrida en una suerte de montaña rusa cotizada. 

Por último, no puedo recomendar valores en tendencia bajista, especialmente si me dices que quieres mantenerlos en cartera durante unos años. Desde luego no es el tipo de operativa que seguiría y me veo incapaz de aconsejarte en ese sentido.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

DAI:







No me gusta. Está en una zona de soporte muy importante, pero de momento amenaza con descolgarse y activar el segundo bajista, habiendo perdido los mínimos anteriores. Hasta que no supere los 35 euros no veo la más mínima esperanza.

Sobre el DAX, tu gráfico es bastante elocuente. La zona de optimismo eran los 5.700, perforados, ahora lo veo más bien buscando los 5.3XX, y como cedan...


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Tenemos un nuevo accionista en el buque insigna 

Botn ficha a Neymar para ser la imagen de Santander en Brasil,Empresas, expansion.com


Este Botín le ha cogido gustillo a pagar en acciones...

Calopez y dueños del foro ...Por favor dejad que me cambie el avatar, quiero hacer un billete de botines al estilo pollastre con sus famosos mortadelos

60000 dolares de premio (30000 a una ong y 30000 $ en acciones del banco para Neymar)


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2011)

Estamos en lo de siempre... una cosa es lo deseable, y otra lo posible. 

Que sería de puta madre que la sanidad fuera gratis total para siempre y para todos, pues sí, claro. Y que no hubiera guerras, y que hubiese café para todos, y que MuertoViviente acertase en sus predicciones de bolsa....

Ayer tuve un debate "intenso" con mi suegro a cuenta de la reforma laboral que es inevitable hacer, que nos van a obligar a hacer, y que se va a hacer. Estaba hecho un basilisco el hombre, realmente indignado. Encuentro interesante la enorme dificultad que tiene la gente para entender algo tan sencillo como que *NO HAY EUROS*, y que el hecho de que _tú_ consideres que tienes derecho inalienable a algo, está supeditado al hecho terríblemente sencillo de que_ puedas pagarlo_.

Una vez que se asume que no tenemos un puto duro, el resto del debate sobra...




ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, yo hablo como medida disuaoria. No sé, 5 euros la primera vez que se le receta a un paciente, 3 euros más las 10 siguientes, 20 céntimos la caja de por vida. Por decir algo. Pero hay que disuadir más incluso al que abusa del médico que de las medicinas.
> 
> Yo sólo he ido en 32 años una vez a urgencias, por un tobillo roto un domingo. Lo que no puede ser es que esté colapsado por gente con 37.1 de fiebre que va porque es gratis. Si se pagan 10 euros por el menú de mediodía, se pueden pagar 2 euros por utilizar urgencias.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos en lo de siempre... una cosa es lo deseable, y otra lo posible.
> 
> Que sería de puta madre que la sanidad fuera gratis total para siempre y para todos, pues sí, claro. Y que no hubiera guerras, y que hubiese café para todos, y que MuertoViviente acertase en sus predicciones de bolsa....
> 
> ...



Es algo que también me maravilla a mí. Tantas horas de debate y que nadie se pare a plantear (y a responder a) la pregunta esencial: ¿cómo piensa pagarlo?

Procesal 101: ¿Puede pagar? Si la respuesta es no, olvidarlo. Si la respuesta es sí, pelear por esa parte. Y sin embargo, el debate no es qué eliminamos y qué conservamos, sino, yo tengo derecho a todo. 

En esencia era lo que decía chinito ayer: primero quitar todas las mierdas, y después, empezar a cobrar más (o a eliminar "no mierdas"). 

Ahora bien, otra cosa que me maravilla es cómo algunos (entre los que me incluyo) consideramos que el hecho de tener razón nos da derecho a debatir intensamente con nuestro suegro y esperar algo positivo de ese debate...


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2011)

Pfuá, es que el debate no lo empecé yo.... 



The Hellion dijo:


> Ahora bien, otra cosa que me maravilla es cómo algunos (entre los que me incluyo) consideramos que el hecho de tener razón nos da derecho a debatir intensamente con nuestro suegro y esperar algo positivo de ese debate...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Nov 2011)

pollastre, haberlos hailos, otro cosa es que que usen o se despilfarren.
estoy deacuerdo en que se debería controlar mucho mas la sanidad, al igual que la educación (hoblo de subvenciones), acceso a vivienda protegida (tb hablo de subvenciones) y muchos otros etc....

pero de despilfarro somos unos campeones:

-El Senado y sus señorías
- asesores de politicos o los susodichos,
- duplicidad de funciones (ejemplo, policía local)

y cienes de ejemplos parecidos.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estamos en lo de siempre... una cosa es lo deseable, y otra lo posible.
> 
> Que sería de puta madre que la sanidad fuera gratis total para siempre y para todos, pues sí, claro. Y que no hubiera guerras, y que hubiese café para todos, y que MuertoViviente acertase en sus predicciones de bolsa....
> 
> ...




+1

Yo me paso el día indignado. A la gente no le parece bien que se recorte de ningún gasto, NINGUNO (más que empresas públicas clientelares y demás), además quiere que Alemania no dé dinero, sin comprometernos a reformas, sin que les digamos cómo lo vamos a devolver, sin aceptar sus recomendaciones... 

El primer paso para que alguien nos preste dinero a un interés digno es que gastemos menos de lo que ingresamos, y eso por lo visto aun está muy lejos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Nov 2011)

a mi me jode mucho que una persona (matrimonio) dueños de una marca de moda tengan a sus hijos recibiendo una subvención por comida para el colegio y otra de educación, cuando tengo amigos con un nivel de ingresos, posiblemente 10 veces inferior a estos otros que no han conseguido dicha subvención por que "no hay dinero"...... con lo cual, hay dinero para lo que se quiere....ejemplo indemnizaciones a consejeros de cajas quebradas...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Nov 2011)

el Estado debería gasta lo que ingresa, nunca menos....


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi me jode mucho que una persona (matrimonio) dueños de una marca de moda tengan a sus hijos recibiendo una subvención por comida para el colegio y otra de educación, cuando tengo amigos con un nivel de ingresos, posiblemente 10 veces inferior a estos otros que no han conseguido dicha subvención por que "no hay dinero"...... con lo cual, *hay dinero para lo que se quiere*....ejemplo indemnizaciones a consejeros de cajas quebradas...




Sin duda, pero aquí ya sabemos que el PPSOE de lo único que no van a prescindir es de amigos colocados a dedo y mordidas propias. Y casi 20 millones de españoles les han dicho: adelante.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el Estado debería gasta lo que ingresa, nunca menos....



A menos que debas 256.258.214.365.325.248.369.248.012.324.264.297.301.087.038 euros, cuando quizá sí debería planteártelo.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el Estado debería gasta lo que ingresa, nunca menos....



Eso, para que acumular unas provisiones para situaciones complicadas de manera global...

Lo que acabas de decir es, suavemente, una soplapollez.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Quiero cambiarme el avatar...estoy dudando entre:










¿Cual os gusta mas?


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pues en mi opinión dinero si que hay, pero ese dinero está tan mal gestionado que parece que no hubiera, me explico:

- Todo el entramado de empresas públicas donde *no se hace ni la más mínima auditoría* y que se dedican al noble arte de no dar un palo al agua y de vez en cuando conceder subvenciones.

- Los socialistas mientras piden pasta al 7% están agotando su legislatura dando más subvenciones y encima a partidos políticos.

- En la comunidades se siguen manteniendo monstruos como las TV's que son un inmenso agujero negro de perder millones de euros, solo los sueldos de los directores son de auténtico escándalo, por no hablar de sus 'embajadas' allende los mares que no son más que otra forma de desviar montones de pasta a sitios inútiles.

- Por no hablar de organismo públicos duplicados, diputaciones cuasi inútiles, leyes que impiden el comercio, senadores con coche oficial, chófer, jefe de comunicación y iphones y ipads de ultímisima generación...

- Luego podemos hablar de ayuntamientos con asesores eternos (que digo que les podrían contratar para una consulta, pero no para tenerlos fijos) que no son más que amiguetes nombrados a dedo con sueldos muy por encima del resto.

- De hecho el tribunal de cuentas no sabe ni a cuantos cargos públicos se les paga, ni conocen exactamente el nivel de prebendas de los que disfruta nuestros acomodados caciques y por lo que parece es bastante más de lo que se sospecha, por poner un ejemplo no se sabe a ciencia cierta el monto total de los regalos de navidad que conceden los cargos públicos a quien les parece.

- Y finalmente, aunque haya funcionarios que cobran poco, la mayor parte tienen un sueldo bastante superior a los de la empresa privada, muchos de ellos (no todos) se pasan el día tocándose los eggs a dos manos y encima no se les puede echar.

Todo es absolutamente aberrante y no se ve ni siquiera en países tercermundistas donde la corrupción campa a sus anchas como Pedro por su casa.

Según Centeno reduciendo todo esto a un nivel aceptable, es decir a cero, nos salen unos 90.000 millones de euros, una cifra que nos permitiría cumplir sobradamente con una sanidad y una educación más que dignas con reducción notable de impuestos a personas y empresas, y sin tener que pedir ni un solo euro para financiarnos al 7%.

...y aun no he entrado en el tema del fraude fiscal, pero en mi modesta opinión el fraude podría reducirse fácilmente si se reducen los excesivos impuestos que se pagan aquí.

Y mientras tanto la economía productiva está totalmente ahogada y asfixiada para pagar injustamente el monumental derroche del gran parásito que es el Estado.

Solo hace falta tener huevos para hacerlo, con tenerlos solamente para recortar la mitad de ese gasto yo ya me daba con un canto en los dientes.

Pero no hay, ni los habrá.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Buenos días:

Indignados financieros: grandes gestoras amenazan con no acudir a las emisiones de bonos de Santander,Banca. Expansin.com

Habíais visto esta noticia?


----------



## faraico (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Indignados financieros: grandes gestoras amenazan con no acudir a las emisiones de bonos de Santander,Banca. Expansin.com
> 
> Habíais visto esta noticia?



Esta gente no da puntada sin hilo, así que no creo que les afecte en nada...suelen tener todo muy estudiado8:


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> +1
> 
> Yo me paso el día indignado. A la gente no le parece bien que se recorte de ningún gasto, NINGUNO (más que empresas públicas clientelares y demás), además quiere que Alemania no dé dinero, sin comprometernos a reformas, sin que les digamos cómo lo vamos a devolver, sin aceptar sus recomendaciones...
> 
> El primer paso para que alguien nos preste dinero a un interés digno es que gastemos menos de lo que ingresamos, y eso por lo visto aun está muy lejos.



Cuanta sabiduría...Esta claro que algo hay que hacer, es como si tienes una familia que vive crédito propulsada muy por encima de sus posibilidades, a poco que cambie la situación deberás cambiar tu estrategia, hay que ser realistas. El gran problema aquí inherente es que hemos gastado mucho por tipos excesivamente bajos incentivados por el bce y en base a eso hemos crecido, en mi humilde opinión grave error. No puedes incentivar que sea rentable invertir en negocios que den bajas rentabilidades ya que cuando la curva de tipos se de la vuelta te vas a dar el ostión y por supuesto no puedes permitir que cargos públicos accedan al crédito como hasta ahora. Por la zona de Cantabria se dió mucho la creación de pymes enfocadas a la construcción ya que conseguían créditos a tipos ridículos
Si no se hubiese dado ese crédito fácil no estaríamos donde estamos ni familias ni empresas ni estado. Que alguien me corrija pero aeropuertos tan sonados como el de fabra o el "barajas2" de cuenca eso sin contar los del país vasco mas créditos para los ayuntamientos coches instalaciones todo ha estado financiado.
Este verano trabaje como analista de riesgos y gestor de deuda de una empresa de teleco y es impresionante como se lo toman a broma alcaldes y demás cargos electos públicos cuando preguntas que sucede con las facturas y ellos como si con ellos no fuese la cosa a esperar que nos aprueben la financiación desde el gobierno.
Yo si ponen un cargo de 2 euros por visita al medico y se quedan solo en eso y los hospitales siguen financiados como hasta ahora estaría de acuerdo porque sera una medida para prevenir el abuso, ahora quiero ver eurobonos y que se acabe ya con las autonomías y este cachondeo y que por una vez les corten el grifo a esta gente (tengan un limite de dinero que gastar y ya y que de esa partida la sanidad (hospitalaria) así como la educación básica sea intocable. Ahora estoy aun esperando a que algún lumbreras se le ocurra quitar las becas de la universidad, me parecen una verguenza que se paguen 3000 y 5000 eu ademas de la matricula a mucha gente (algunos que conozco personalmente sus padres les llevan en jaguar) si tu vales pues que te paguen yo que se un 80% de la matricula pero ya, que a la universidad se va a estudiar no a hacer negocio. Perdón por la parrafada pero esq cada vez que lo pienso todos los abusos que hay es que me enciendo. Yo soy de la escuela de que hace falta mano dura de hecho en mi familia no creemos en las hipotecas, nadie tiene. si tu tienes 100 se inteligente y vive con 80 nunca vivas por encima de tus posibilidades


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Buenos días a todos,
a ver que nos toca hoy, por ahora nada nuevo bajo el sol, sigue con el mismo swing.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Eso, para que acumular unas provisiones para situaciones complicadas de manera global...
> 
> Lo que acabas de decir es, suavemente, una soplapollez.



listo de la isla antes de insultar, piensa lo que quiere decir... lo que me refiero es que si el Estado ingresa 10 debería gastar 10.... acumular es porque mañana voy a ingresar 15 y gastar 20, pues gasta 15.


----------



## faraico (25 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> a ver que nos toca hoy, por ahora nada nuevo bajo el sol, sigue con el mismo swing.



Alemania en rojito...veamos:rolleye:


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Largo en Tef a 12,87


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Nov 2011)

Buenos días. ¿Verdes?



LÁNGARO dijo:


> listo de la isla antes de insultar, piensa lo que quiere decir... lo que me refiero es que si el Estado ingresa 10 debería gastar 10.... acumular es porque mañana voy a ingresar 15 y gastar 20, pues gasta 15.



Y a lo que adriangtir se refiere es a que si mañana en vez de 15 vas a ingresar 8, no vas a poder seguir gastando 10 y tocará recortar. A no ser que en vez de gastar 10 cuando ingresabas 10 sólo gastaras 9 y ahorraras para cuando ingresaras 8. En el fondo decís casi lo mismo, salvo por el hecho de que más ingresos deberían permitir mantener lo que se tiene y ahorrar para mantenerlo en el futuro. (En vez de ponerse como locoas a cambiar aceras y tal)

Pero pídele a los políticos que planifiquen y te van a preguntar si eso tiene que ver con la próxima campaña o con la que acaba de terminar...


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Quiero cambiarme el avatar...estoy dudando entre:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 45814
> 
> ...



El de la foto, el de la foto


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> El de la foto, el de la foto



Ése, ése que sale en el link ::


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Sr Calopez y demás dueños del foro...el foro ha votado. 
Acabo de cambiar el avatar...esperemos que se pueda ver. Otras veces he cambiado el avatar y no aparece

Gracias


----------



## The Hellion (25 Nov 2011)

En mi opinión, una de las primeras cosas sería exponer la situación a las claras. Muchos dicen que lo de las facturas fantasma en la sanidad o en la educación es un asustaviejas. A mí me parece que es la manera de empezar a cobrar conciencia de lo que cuestan las cosas. 

Otro ejemplo. A una amiga la despidieron hace un año del trabajo. Llevaba diez años en la empresa. A 45 días por año cotizado, calculen la indemnización LIBRE DE IMPUESTOS que se calzó. Que tampoco es que se la llevase cruda, pero esa remuneración debería formar parte del dato de salario bruto. Porque luego nos escandalizamos de lo que cobran los autónomos, pero no tenemos ni puta idea de lo que cuesta de verdad un mileurista al empresario honrado. 

Entre futuras indemnizaciones por despido, cotizaciones, seguros y zarandajas varias, dividido entre el número de horas de convenio, a las tres cuartas partes de la población hispana se le iban a caer los palos del sombrajo si supiesen lo que tiene que ingresar su empresa para recuperar el coste laboral por hora.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> listo de la isla antes de insultar, piensa lo que quiere decir... lo que me refiero es que si el Estado ingresa 10 debería gastar 10.... acumular es porque mañana voy a ingresar 15 y gastar 20, pues gasta 15.



Te agradezco el alago. Pero la critica es a tu argumento, el insulto a tu argumento, si te lo tomas como personal es problema tuyo 

La explicación por lo que es una estupidez:

Lo que tu dices es inviable, los planes financieros no se hacen a un año vista, se hacen a varios años(o alguien piensa amortizar una autopista según la abra?). Por eso existen los presupuestos(que tanta brasa nos dan).

Hasta en la economía domestica más pequeña se hace igual:
Yo ingreso (estimo porque así a sido de manera constante) 800€
En base a ese ingreso estimo que puedo contratar un servicio que me cuesta 40€/mensuales (p.ej. internet)

No esta mal, siempre que tengas vencimientos podrás cubrirlos, tu gasto esta muy por debajo de tu posible ingreso.

El problema es que aquí, aun sin necesidad, se ha gastado toda la liquidez del país en bienes improductivos y para mantener el nivel se ha financiado hasta limites insospechados. La última que leí por ahí(no recuerdo donde) fue buscar financiación para cubrir las nóminas del mes. Esto es el colmo de la estupidez.

Pero bueno, es lo que hay.


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Buenos días. ¿Verdes?
> 
> 
> Y a lo que adriangtir se refiere es a que si mañana en vez de 15 vas a ingresar 8, no vas a poder seguir gastando 10 y tocará recortar. A no ser que en vez de gastar 10 cuando ingresabas 10 sólo gastaras 9 y ahorraras para cuando ingresaras 8. En el fondo decís casi lo mismo, salvo por el hecho de que más ingresos deberían permitir mantener lo que se tiene y ahorrar para mantenerlo en el futuro. (En vez de ponerse como locoas a cambiar aceras y tal)
> ...



Lo de endeudarse es de doble interpretación con la deuda se financian obras servicios etc… por lo cual es una palanca para activar la economía en momentos de dificulta justo como ahora. El problema es que ya se gastaron todo y mas y ahora que realmente se necesita no hay chicha esto es el verdadero problema.
Si la economía esta en crecimiento y positiva los gobiernos tienen que guardar y ahorrar para los momentos de dificultad pero así no fue. La fiesta era demasiado bonita para no participar.


----------



## univac (25 Nov 2011)

aaay payo, adios 7700


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

Señores hemos roto con bastante facilidad los 7700 que ayer tanto juego dieron, nos quedaremos por debajo?


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Hoy otro día de guano.
Vamos perforando el suporte de esto mes de claca.
Proyección 758x
Cual tenéis Vosotros


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2011)

3000... 8:


----------



## faraico (25 Nov 2011)

vaya guanazo


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

San Eurobonos reza por nostros pecadores.


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> vaya guanazo



¿7650... guanazo...? :no:



espere al rally de navidad y verá...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... 

Por ahora:

55% de probabilidad de ganar con cortos
80% de probabilidad de tocar los 7600

de aquí a un rato se actualizan...


----------



## tatur (25 Nov 2011)

A este paso me salta el stop de SAN en 5.09


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Para que sepan sus señorías,

Las Thyssen han abierto como preví. Orden se apertura a las Thyssekrup a 16,67 (quizas demasiado baja). Me he liado la manta a la cabeza :: a ver si se ejecuta.

Monsieur pollastre. Como ve al Daxi hoy, animado? Es para saber mas o menos hasta donde pueden llegar las TK arrastradas por el índice.

Besitos a su niña.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

El futuro del SP ya está jugando en el soporte de los 1150. Lo ha hecho con un tirón de 8 puntos sin respiros. Así que mucho me temo... que ésto no acaba aquí...


----------



## darwinn (25 Nov 2011)

Dentro en REE a 30,47 con stop muy ceñido. Veremos qué pasa


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> El futuro del SP ya está jugando en el soporte de los 1150. Lo ha hecho con un tirón de 8 puntos sin respiros. Así que mucho me temo... que ésto no acaba aquí...









Johnny is here...


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2011)

Talacossaa calentittaaaa....



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para que sepan sus señorías,
> 
> Las Thyssen han abierto como preveí. Orden se apertura a las Thyssekrup a 16,67 (quizas demasiado baja). Me he liado la manta a la cabeza :: a ver si se ejecuta.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

nuevamente largo , nos vamos hacia los misticos 10200 por TECNICO :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2011)

Por cierto señor Guybrush... que sepa que ha nombrado al mejor grupo de los últimos tiempos...

Hace tiempo que la puse en el hilo, pero qué demonios la volvemos a poner para los nuevos:

-Como mezclar una canción excelente con la secuencia fibonacci:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3pUoHmLzC-E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

Largo en 7650


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

joer que ostiazo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> San Eurobonos reza por nostros pecadores.



Por que muchas veces vale mas una imagen que mil palabras




¿Por que las imágenes que suben aparecen tan pequeñas?


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nuevamente largo , nos vamos hacia los misticos 10200 por TECNICO :fiufiu:



hombre sr muertoviviente!!! :Aplauso:

a este hilo le faltaba algo...

sr pollastre lance un suelo, un techo, una pared o algo...


----------



## SAMPLERKING (25 Nov 2011)

¿Viernes negro quizá?


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre sr muertoviviente!!! :Aplauso:
> 
> a este hilo le faltaba algo...
> 
> sr pollastre lance un suelo, un techo, una pared o algo...



Y que no sean de pladur ::


----------



## Desencantado (25 Nov 2011)

Pues yo veo el IBEX totalmente plano.

Eso sí, tengo el monitor girado 90º. :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Talacossaa calentittaaaa....



Merci, mon ami.

La apertura era la esperable.  
Las TK ya van por 16.72. Cancelo laorden y observo. 
Prudencia manda.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

desencantado dijo:


> pues yo veo el ibex totalmente plano.
> 
> Eso sí, tengo el monitor girado 90º. :8:



:xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

¿Que tengo que hacer para que la imagen de mi avatar se vea mas grande?


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Me da la sensación que hasta que la Merkel no ceda esto va a seguir así ………. 
¿¿¿Quien ganara la batalla?????


----------



## aksarben (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Pues en mi opinión dinero si que hay, pero ese dinero está tan mal gestionado que parece que no hubiera, me explico:



:Aplauso:

+10 aplausos


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2011)

Momentazo bolso histérico.... estamos en relevantes inferiores de los buenos, no de los de pladur.... si se cae.... podemos pegarnos una hostia de las homéricas.





directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre sr muertoviviente!!! :Aplauso:
> 
> a este hilo le faltaba algo...
> 
> sr pollastre lance un suelo, un techo, una pared o algo...


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (25 Nov 2011)

Madre mía, que racha de bajadas...

¿Aún es previsible una gran subida de las bolsas antes de fin de año?

¿Se puede esperar que IBE suba a 5 antes del Gran Acabose??

Saludos de una gacela inquieta...


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Momentazo bolso histérico.... estamos en relevantes inferiores de los buenos, no de los de pladur.... si se cae.... *podemos pegarnos una hostia de las homéricas.*



Mamá yo estuve aquí¡

Y palmé pasta


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

el rsi del ibex en diario a ojo deberia estar tocando los 30 8: estocastico requetevendido , el euro tiene una alcista de medio plazo que a roto intradiariamente , se impone el rebote , lo unico que faltan son las manos debiles vendidas es lo unico que falta 8:


----------



## Chotorunner (25 Nov 2011)

Está tan jodidamente mal...que habrá que pensar en ir comprando.


----------



## pollastre (25 Nov 2011)

Ilustro la batalla de hace unos minutos:





Hay una convergencia a dos en torno a 5370, que es la que nos ha salvado la sesión (de momento). Se ha comportado la proyección, la verdad.


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

Largo de 3 minis en IBEX. SL en los mínimos del verano (un 1,5% de filtro).


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el rsi del ibex en diario a ojo deberia estar tocando los 30 8: estocastico requetevendido , el euro tiene una alcista de medio plazo que a roto intradiariamente , se impone el rebote , lo unico que faltan son las manos debiles vendidas es lo unico que falta 8:



Valor no te falta, no. Ojalá además tengas suerte.


----------



## faraico (25 Nov 2011)

colocado SL en SAN en 5,04...esperemos hayamos visto ya mínimo del día

Que MV diga que se ha puesto largo me tranquiliza


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2011)

Estamos que lo tiramos... :Baile:



Bono español a 3 años al 6,23%
Bono español a 5 años al 6,28%
Bono español a 10 años al 6,74%


o maquinita... o intervención... próximamente en sus pantallas... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Madre mía, que racha de bajadas...
> 
> ¿Aún es previsible una gran subida de las bolsas antes de fin de año?
> 
> ...



CLaro que es previsible una gran subida, sólo que la subida va a empezar mucho más abajo de lo que preveíamos. La merkel tendrá que buscarse la vida, porque no puede ser inmune a los tortas que tambien sus mercados se están dando. 

Buffet le va a coger cariño al acueducto aéreo, Ohama-Franckfurt y se queda con la mitad del DAX.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> colocado SL en SAN en 5,04...esperemos hayamos visto ya mínimo del día
> 
> *Que MV diga que se ha puesto largo me tranquiliza*



No, si aquí argumentos tenemos pa todos los gustos y el que no se consuela es porque no quiere...

Pero el mercado es cabezón...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Avaricia
Miedo
Avaricia
Miedo 
Avaricia

...
...
...
...
...
Esos son sentimientos primarios, la mayoría de la gente (yo tb pero al ser consciente de ello intento dominarlos) los emplea en bolsa. 

a) Uyuyuyuy esta en mímos de año voy a comprar pa forrarme. No veas lo que voy a fardar en la oficina con mis botines!.
b) Coño que siguen bajando, que hago que hago? Vende en soporte ::

Hace tiempo que intento emplear otras partes del cerebro. Lo poco que queda. Ser prudente. En que se resume esto:
a) Conserva el capital.
b) El primer euro que lo gane otro.

Es más aburrido, pero a largo plazo más saludable.

Por cierto LCASC, TOOL de lo mejor de lo mejor. 

Ahhh y un favorcillo que os voy a pedir. A usted o al joven Claca. Podríais explicar cuando tengáis tiempo, en un par de líneas, como usáis los niveles fibo?. Si, a estas horas todavía no me queda muy claro. O algun enlace (si, ya se san google), por eso es un favor, para que me desgranéis el trigo de la paja.


----------



## lokeno100 (25 Nov 2011)

entendidos del chulibex, hasta donde puede bajar el ibex, o llegará a un límite que no pueda bajar más?


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Caos, yo no le veo ganas de parar... ahora mismo vuelve a por ello. ¿marcamos un doble suelo? Ni aunque le de 3 toques cuela... si vuelve por encima de 58 puedo cambiar la vista... mientras tanto...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

lo que pasa es que los indicadores estan muy sobrevendidos , siempre hay riesgo pero yo creo que ahora el riesgo es minimo .

personalmente creo que el ibex esta terminando de hacer el primer hombro de un H-C-H 8:


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Avaricia
> Miedo
> Avaricia
> Miedo
> ...



...
¿¿¿Que hace usted espiando mis pensamientos???

¡¡Salga de mi cabeza, pervertido!!


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Nov 2011)

Señorías, mejoran ustedes mucho en sus conocimientos bolsísticos, pero descuidan su ortografía.



Adriangtir dijo:


> Te agradezco el alago. Pero la critica es a tu argumento, el insulto a tu argumento, si te lo tomas como personal es problema tuyo



halago.

1. m. Acción y efecto de halagar.

2. m. Cosa que halaga.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las Thyssen han abierto como preveí. Orden se apertura a las Thyssekrup a 16,67 (quizas demasiado baja). Me he liado la manta a la cabeza :: a ver si se ejecuta.



El verbo es prever, y se conjuga como ver.

Pretérito perfecto simple o Pretérito

preví
previste
previó
previmos
previsteis / previeron
previeron


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Ay mis queridas Técnicas... de vuelta al redil.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que pasa es que los indicadores estan muy sobrevendidos , siempre hay riesgo pero yo creo que ahora el riesgo es minimo .
> 
> personalmente creo que el ibex esta terminando de hacer el primer hombro de un H-C-H 8:



ah, pero... ¿usted adivina los HCH antes incluso de tener el primer hombro?


----------



## matt (25 Nov 2011)

El mercado está indolente. La corrección ha sido en vertical, bien que por ya con menos fuerza. No se atisba cual pueda ser el catalizador que invierta la tendencia. Así, solo esperamos que sean los niveles técnicos los que la propicien.

El SP ha recortado el 61,8% Fibo.Precios por debajo de 1160 le llevarían el retroceso hasta el 75% Fibo hacia 1.130, pero en ese caso, las posibilidades de caer ya hasta el origen del movimiento hacia 1.075--1.100 serían ya elevadas.

Nuestro mercado, remolque, seguirá la estela de Wall Street. En definitiva, a pesar del pesimismo reinante, tenemos sobreventa acumulada, y posibilidad elevada de que la corrección pudiera detenerse para dar paso a un rebote que podría alimentarse de sí mismo y dar lugar al rally de navidad.

La divisa ha alcanzado niveles técnicos tb en los que pudiera originarse, al menos, un rebote.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> ah, pero... ¿usted adivina los HCH antes incluso de tener el primer hombro?



no me pondria largo por un supuesto H-C-H , los indicadores me dicen que habemus reboton , pero lo del H-C-H es una probabilidad en todo caso tendriamos que rebotar en esta zona para tener una clavicular con pendiente positiva


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa ¿Eras de Ing no?Te funciona la página hoy, a mi no me ha dejado entrar en todo el día


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Basta con que nuestra querida Angie estornude... 

en lugar de "jesús", se oirá "Redios" y ale... escaleras abajo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Sra. Pecata,

Corregido y humillado me presento.
Errare humanun est.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2011)

Brevemente, la entrada de MV es muy buena, con stop bajo mínimos diarios, si se pierden nos vamos a los 7600. R/r excelente.

A mi tb me ha impresionado lo del primer hombro... )

Saludos...


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

Estamos pegados al mínimo en el Ibex tras bajar sin parar unos 1700 puntos. Es probable una vuelta, que está por formarse (de ahí lo de probable).
Los bancos aguantan mecha y eso es bueno.
El SP está sobre el fibo y lleva sin parar una bajada de más de 100 puntos. También existe probabilidad de rebote (ya bajará después).
El DAX también lleva una bajada de más de 700 puntos sin parar ni a respirar. Por poder, puede bajar otros 300 pero es más probable que al menos pare a descansar.

Con los debidos stops, es una buena oportunidad de largos porque la probabilidad está a favor. Tiene riesgo como siempre pero lo dicho, probabilidad a favor.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

Largo tef 12,75. SL 12,65

A ver si escribiendo aquí se va para arriba xd

Lleva un buen rato tonteando pero no rompe.

Con san no me atrevo, ahí muchos interesados aquí XD


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Pues a mi me parece que aquí hay mucho:







La sobreventa puede durar siglos y seguir siendo sobreventa, mejor basarse en algo más sólido para entrar.


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que aquí hay mucho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tipo ………………...?


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Silenciosa ¿Eras de Ing no?Te funciona la página hoy, a mi no me ha dejado entrar en todo el día



Si me funciona...pero prefiero ni entrar jajja


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Dentro en OHL con 17,36(incluidos gastos)

¿Como lo ves Janus?
¿Vuelves a invertir en acc o te quedas solo con los indices?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> ¿Tipo ………………...?



Sentimiento contrario a algunos conforeros :XX:


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sentimiento contrario a algunos conforeros :XX:



Un magnífico ejemplo


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si me funciona...pero prefiero ni entrar jajja



Pues a mi sigue sin dejarme. Hacia una semana que no entraba ni a verlo jajaja ojos que no ven corazón que no siente.
Yo tengo en el móvil alertas tanto para comprar mas como para vender mientras no se active ninguna me quedo quieto con mis ibe y san a ver cuantos bolis paragüas y demás utensilios me regalan en las jga. A no ser que vivas de esto como el sr pollastre que no es mi caso. De momento como creo que son precios baratos prefiero quedarme quieto, ese dinero a medio plazo no me hace falta


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dentro en OHL con 17,36(incluidos gastos)
> 
> ¿Como lo ves Janus?
> ¿Vuelves a invertir en acc o te quedas solo con los indices?



A mí OHL no me gusta. La vela de hoy puede ser interesante pero es poco para tomar la decisión de invertir puesto que eso sí que es intentar acertar en el suelo puesto que no hay soporte de referencia.

Sigo en SAN y ya no está bajando. Es el comienzo de un posible cambio. Estoy largo con 3 minis del IBEX (he bajado la carga porque yo ya estoy cerrando el año).
Los scalps van bien. Hoy +400 euros.


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Un magnífico ejemplo



:8: ¿no en serio a que te refieres?


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

bajada de tipos?


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (25 Nov 2011)

Sr. Janus, si me permite una pregunta ya que es de los pocos foreros que pone cifras concretas de ganancias, pérdidas y riesgos asumidos.

¿Qué "banca" tiene como capital para invertir las cantidades que maneja? ¿100K, 150K, 200K?


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Prossima parada ………………….
758X


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Bajada de pantalones...


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

Joder que guarrazo


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Merkel despiertaaaaaaaaa………………
strunz uhff gnaige caiden borsen atrapaden gacellichen.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A mí OHL no me gusta. La vela de hoy puede ser interesante pero es poco para tomar la decisión de invertir puesto que eso sí que es intentar acertar en el suelo puesto que no hay soporte de referencia.
> 
> Sigo en SAN y ya no está bajando. Es el comienzo de un posible cambio. Estoy largo con 3 minis del IBEX (he bajado la carga porque yo ya estoy cerrando el año).
> Los scalps van bien. Hoy +400 euros.



Yo la vendi la OHL a 20.46 hace 10 dias,ha bajado un 15% y es una empresa con fundamentales buena,mejor que TRE pero menos que Acciona(aunque esta tiene
inflado el fondo de comercio),la veo con posibilidades de recuperar al menos a 18,5
Eso siempre y cuando la autoridad lo permita::
Esperemos que el Sarko se trajine a la Merkel,aunque solo sea por LA PATRIE


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> :8: ¿no en serio a que te refieres?



Si hablo en serio, si un indicador marca sobreventa (o sobrecompra) hay bastantes posibilidades de que siga así más tiempo del que cualquiera se espera.

Lo mejor es usar cualquier indicador que no se base en sobreventas/sobrecompras que los hay, por ejemplo, un indicador de acumulación/distribución o incluso fibos.

Y que conste que no soy nada partidario de los indicadores, pero tampoco lo soy de las señales únicas en las que se cree a ciegas.

Además del precio hay otros componentes que ayudan a decir, por ejemplo el volumen, que poca gente mira y que es bastante importante a la hora de decidir una entrada o salida.

PD: como ejemplo baste decir que el saldo leoncio en el Ibex está ahora más abajo que cuando unos cuantos foreros han entrado al mercado.


----------



## darwinn (25 Nov 2011)

Fuera de REE saltó stop, me cago en todo


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Sr. Janus, si me permite una pregunta ya que es de los pocos foreros que pone cifras concretas de ganancias, pérdidas y riesgos asumidos.
> 
> ¿Qué "banca" tiene como capital para invertir las cantidades que maneja? ¿100K, 150K, 200K?



Tiro más arriba de eso si bien es secreto de estado!!!!
Con la carga que llevo ahora, con las cantidades que dice, es más que suficiente ... estoy en modo "cierre de año". Por eso, ahora tiro más de CFDs ya que permite apalancamiento a costa de un interés pequeño que apenas afecta al P&L si se va en el corto plazo.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si hablo en serio, si un indicador marca sobreventa (o sobrecompra) hay bastantes posibilidades de que siga así más tiempo del que cualquiera se espera.
> 
> Lo mejor es usar cualquier indicador que no se base en sobreventas/sobrecompras que los hay, por ejemplo, un indicador de acumulación/distribución o incluso fibos.
> 
> ...



los volumenes son esta semana bajos ,bien porque se espera comprar mas abajo o porque se espera todo lo contrario
La cosa esta jodia de decidir y la semana que viene con tanta fiesta va a pillar a la peña en bragas y sosten
La semana que viene o baja a lo burro o al reves ,pero algo pasara


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

TEF ha roto los 12,7


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Lo que más envidia me da de la gente que puede vivir del trading, y aquí varios han demostrado que podrían, es que pueden desarrollar su trabajo en cualquier lugar del mundo. Que las cosas pintan mal en España, en 10 segundos tienen el dinero fuera de España y en una semana sus bártulos en Miami, Chile o Sidney. Y nos dejan aquí en el barro. Barro bien merecido, por otro lado.

Si a alguien en este país le interesase la NFL, escribiría mis crónicas para alguna web y periódicos desde San Diego... pero como no es el caso aquí estoy distribuyendo medicamentos que no cobro.


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si hablo en serio, si un indicador marca sobreventa (o sobrecompra) hay bastantes posibilidades de que siga así más tiempo del que cualquiera se espera.
> 
> Lo mejor es usar cualquier indicador que no se base en sobreventas/sobrecompras que los hay, por ejemplo, un indicador de acumulación/distribución o incluso fibos.
> 
> ...



Píldoras de sabiduría.
gracias


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

bueno, saltado el stop de timofonica.


----------



## Cruzado (25 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta a tan ilustres foreros.

Habia pensado, meter unos 20k en el SAN, dinero que no necesito en muchos años vista, ¿es recomendable entrar ahora pensando en no sacarlo en 10 años- o cuando se tercie-?¿espero al cambio de tendencia?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Cruzado dijo:


> Una pregunta a tan ilustres foreros.
> 
> Habia pensado, meter unos 20k en el SAN, dinero que no necesito en muchos años vista, ¿es recomendable entrar ahora pensando en no sacarlo en 10 años- o cuando se tercie-?¿espero al cambio de tendencia?
> 
> Muchas gracias



10 años en bolsa? Ahora mismo?

Que te contesten los Gurús, pero vamos, mi opinión es que eso es un suicidio financiero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2011)

Siento decir esto señor holgazan, pero un buen precio para el mp en las matildes serían los 12,0x-12,1x

Saludos...


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

Cruzado dijo:


> Una pregunta a tan ilustres foreros.
> 
> Habia pensado, meter unos 20k en el SAN, dinero que no necesito en muchos años vista, ¿es recomendable entrar ahora pensando en no sacarlo en 10 años- o cuando se tercie-?¿espero al cambio de tendencia?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Mi opinión es que a largo, no!. Queda mucho por saber cómo se va a reestructurar la banca, cómo se va a desarrollar el negocio latinoamericano cuando vengan dadas al revés .....
Hay riesgo de que se baje y oportunidad de comprar más abajo. Es coste de oportunidad.

El día que Merkel diga que hay que destruir europa, ese día se cuando hay que comprar la banca. De momento, hay un sesgo intrínseco guanero. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Honkler (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si a alguien en este país le interesase la NFL, escribiría mis crónicas para alguna web y periódicos desde San Diego... pero como no es el caso aquí estoy distribuyendo medicamentos que no cobro.



Mi hijo juega de Offensive Guard en un equipo (categoría junior, que va para 15) de esta nuestra comunidad, la valenciana. Somos pocos pero muy unidos ::


----------



## tatur (25 Nov 2011)

Otro al que le salto el stop en san a 5.09, ahora as usual tirará parriba y yo con cara de gacela panoli.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tiro más arriba de eso si bien es secreto de estado!!!!
> Con la carga que llevo ahora, con las cantidades que dice, es más que suficiente ... estoy en modo "cierre de año". Por eso, ahora tiro más de CFDs ya que permite apalancamiento a costa de un interés pequeño que apenas afecta al P&L si se va en el corto plazo.




Jajaja, muchas gracias por su respuesta. Ni mucho menos pretendía conocer la cifra en cuestión, solo más o menos, el orden de magnitud 

Ya puestos en faena, si me permite otra pregunta un poco personal...

¿Empezó con un capital bajo y fue aumentándolo poco a poco o dispuso para empezar de la herencia de su una pobre tía rica?  Si fuese el primer caso, supongo que esta vez no sería mucho problema con cuanto capital comenzó en sus origenes como inversor.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Otro al que le salto el stop en san a 5.09, ahora as usual tirará parriba y yo con cara de gacela panoli.



Una pregunta. En el post que puse ayer del SAN, se veía que el mínimo y supersoporte eran los 5.047€... como es que no lo pusiste más abajo...? Demasida distancia...? :

Saludos...


----------



## Cruzado (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mi opinión es que a largo, no!. Queda mucho por saber cómo se va a reestructurar la banca, cómo se va a desarrollar el negocio latinoamericano cuando vengan dadas al revés .....
> Hay riesgo de que se baje y oportunidad de comprar más abajo. Es coste de oportunidad.
> 
> El día que Merkel diga que hay que destruir europa, ese día se cuando hay que comprar la banca. De momento, hay un sesgo intrínseco guanero. Es mi humilde opinión.



Ok, muchas gracias

¿Y ve usted alguna accion donde meter esa pequeña cantidad y olvidarse del asunto almenos durante un par de años? necesito algo para ese dinero ocioso, y hasta me he pensado comprar bonos estatales a 1 año! fijese usted como no tengo npi de que hacer con ese dinero


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Nov 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el Estado debería gasta lo que ingresa, nunca menos....



no estoy muy deacuerdo
el estado deberia gastar *menos * de lo que ingresa 

_*ahorro*_ = capital en potencia listo para ser utilizado


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

BorronYCuentaNueva dijo:


> Jajaja, muchas gracias por su respuesta. Ni mucho menos pretendía conocer la cifra en cuestión, solo más o menos, el orden de magnitud
> 
> Ya puestos en faena, si me permite otra pregunta un poco personal...
> 
> ¿Empezó con un capital bajo y fue aumentándolo poco a poco o dispuso para empezar de la herencia de su una pobre tía rica?  Si fuese el primer caso, supongo que esta vez no sería mucho problema con cuanto capital comenzó en sus origenes como inversor.



Empecé gazelle total en el 92 con 18 años. Solo acciones. Estudié mucho y sobre todo me tiré mucho delante del ordenador. Como tal, tuve pilladas amplias en % pero pequeñas en dinero (andaba pelado). Me programé un bicho para incorporar todas las cotizaciones del continuo los fines de semana y de ahí poder sacar gráficas, tendencias etc... En aquellos años eso de tener un broker on-line, no existía. Acceder a un chart en internet era una odisea.

Años después, con bastante más conocimiento, empecé a idear sistemas que simulaba en modo backtesting. Me di cuenta que no existe un sistema perdurable. Hay que hacer tunning contínuamente según mercado, tendencia y volatilidad. Después empecé ya en serio a invertir con 100.000 de "banca" y sobre todo mucho de money management. El volumen lo incremento vía ganancias anteriores pero eso no me cambia para nada la operativa. Si hay un hit ratio aceptable y se gana más que cuando se pierde (en trades individuales) dá igual la cantidad ... salvo el money management.

Tía rica no tengo, que yo sepa.::


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

Cruzado dijo:


> Ok, muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Y ve usted alguna accion donde meter esa pequeña cantidad y olvidarse del asunto almenos durante un par de años? necesito algo para ese dinero ocioso, y hasta me he pensado comprar bonos estatales a 1 año! fijese usted como no tengo npi de que hacer con ese dinero



Cuenta azul de ibanesto al 3,70% TAE hasta mayo. Después a buscar un depósito que luzca. En los mercados, de momento no.


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que más envidia me da de la gente que puede vivir del trading, y aquí varios han demostrado que podrían, es que pueden desarrollar su trabajo en cualquier lugar del mundo. Que las cosas pintan mal en España, en 10 segundos tienen el dinero fuera de España y en una semana sus bártulos en Miami, Chile o Sidney. Y nos dejan aquí en el barro. Barro bien merecido, por otro lado.
> 
> Si a alguien en este país le interesase la NFL, escribiría mis crónicas para alguna web y periódicos desde San Diego... pero como no es el caso aquí estoy distribuyendo medicamentos que no cobro.



Eso seria mi sueño, yo no estoy interesado en hacerme rico y guardarlo o comprar pisos o invertir, yo quiero ser libreeeeeeeee.
por cierto San Diego es muy bonita yo estuve en el periodo de la SuperBowl del 1999.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Cruzado dijo:


> Ok, muchas gracias
> 
> ¿Y ve usted alguna accion donde meter esa pequeña cantidad y olvidarse del asunto almenos durante un par de años? necesito algo para ese dinero ocioso, y hasta me he pensado comprar bonos estatales a 1 año! fijese usted como no tengo npi de que hacer con ese dinero



A 6 meses ya dan más interés que un depósito y es relativamente poco riesgo :XX:

Ahora de verdad, yo creo que es para planteárselo en serio porque es poco tiempo, pero es bastante probable que nos rescaten durante este limbo hasta que el rajao tome el poder efectivo.


----------



## BorronYCuentaNueva (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Empecé gazelle total en el 92 con 18 años. Solo acciones. Estudié mucho y sobre todo me tiré mucho delante del ordenador. Como tal, tuve pilladas amplias en % pero pequeñas en dinero (andaba pelado). Me programé un bicho para incorporar todas las cotizaciones del continuo los fines de semana y de ahí poder sacar gráficas, tendencias etc... En aquellos años eso de tener un broker on-line, no existía. Acceder a un chart en internet era una odisea.
> 
> Años después, con bastante más conocimiento, empecé a idear sistemas que simulaba en modo backtesting. Me di cuenta que no existe un sistema perdurable. Hay que hacer tunning contínuamente según mercado, tendencia y volatilidad. Después empecé ya en serio a invertir con 100.000 de "banca" y sobre todo mucho de money management. El volumen lo incremento vía ganancias anteriores pero eso no me cambia para nada la operativa. Si hay un hit ratio aceptable y se gana más que cuando se pierde (en trades individuales) dá igual la cantidad ... salvo el money management.
> 
> Tía rica no tengo, que yo sepa.::




Una pena lo de la tía rica, yo aún sigo buscando la mía, por lo demás muchas gracias o


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Como no salga algún político diciendo algo nos vemos en un momento histórico¡


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Nov 2011)

San a 5,09 :baba: 
el BVA pierde un 16%

alguien tiene pensado ir a la JGA en el autobus de 3€?


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

El nocturno vuelve a probar los mínimos. Tal y como yo lo veo, o hace una figura de Adán Y Eva, o está cogiendo potencia para dar un tirón que rompa el soporte. ¿la diferencia? Una operación de cuatro contratos (como quien dice cuatro duros) que se haga en el momento justo o que no se haga.

Así estamos, colgados del último hilo...


----------



## tatur (25 Nov 2011)

Aqui otro gran aficionado a la NFL , de los Jets para mas señas, aguantando al inutil de Mark Sanchez cada domingo (hasta en eso soy gacela).

Como decis por desgracia aui no hay aficion, aunque los pocos que somos, somos muy fieles.


----------



## Misterio (25 Nov 2011)

> Alemania-Finlandia-Holanda	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Se reúnen los tres en Berlín. Les anticipo ya el resumen de la reunión. ¡Nein! ¡Nein! ¡Nein! en resumen ¡¡¡¡¡nein!!!! a todo....



Ya esta Cárpatos ladrando. De lo que no le veo hablar es de que Rajoy lleva desaparecido desde el Domingo parece ser esperando a que los alemanes nos salven el culo.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> San a 5,09 :baba:
> el BVA pierde un 16%
> 
> alguien tiene pensado ir a la JGA en el autobus de 3€?



Le recuerdo que por ahí anda mi orden de compra, puesta cuando prohibieron los cortos en descubierto. Y alguien me decía que antes se acaba el mundo y tal... bueno, pues... los dos teníamos razón... ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Le recuerdo que por ahí anda mi orden de compra, puesta cuando prohibieron los cortos en descubierto. Y alguien me decía que antes se acaba el mundo y tal... bueno, pues... los dos teníamos razón... ::



podemos empezar por un mini-bus, pero algo me dice que lo llenaremos pronto.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Rajoy ha llamado a Merkel y la ha invitado a finde romántico por el Danubio. Le pondrá hogitos y a ver si se la camela. Es lo que tiene ser un hombre-objeto.

Edito: Yo no he sido, nadie me ha visto, no puede demostrarlo.

Y es la segunda vez en dos días. burbuja, qué me estás haciendo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

El otro día alguien comentó, perdóneme que no me acuerde, que la estructura del DAX era similar a la del 2008... 

Pues miren, hacendado me _ayo_!







Ahora mismo se hubieran ejecutado esas ThyssenKrupps, al mínimo de la sesión, por ahora. Mmmmm, en fín, me da que han de caer más. Si no, a otra cosa. 

He palmado 15 pipos ibex en un mini aventurero(quien me manda meterme... :ouch


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Rajoy ha llamado a Merkel y la ha invitado a finde romántico por el Danubio. Le pondrá hogitos y a ver si se la camela. Es lo que tiene ser un hombre-objeto.
> 
> Edito: Yo no he sido, nadie me ha visto, no puede demostrarlo.
> 
> Y es la segunda vez en dos días. burbuja, qué me estás haciendo...





Rajoy dijo:


> Y chi che deja, también le daré un bechito



+10 caracteres


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> San a 5,09 :baba:
> el BVA pierde un 16%
> 
> alguien tiene pensado ir a la JGA en el autobus de 3€?




yo entraré cuando estén a 3 y pico... no antes... 8:


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Le recuerdo que por ahí anda mi orden de compra, puesta cuando prohibieron los cortos en descubierto. Y alguien me decía que antes se acaba el mundo y tal... bueno, pues... los dos teníamos razón... ::



Desde donde saldrá el bus...para los que les interese..Ryanair tiene vuelos bastante baratos a Santander desde Madrid si los pillas con tiempo y aproximadamente en una hora estas allí


Ryanair.com

Acabo de entrar y para vuelos para la primera semana de febrero (ida y vuelta por 25 euros)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Nov 2011)

ya he encontrado el auto ideal 







la salida no se.. usted se esta adelantando demasiado a los acontecimientos, a lo peor marca minimo en 4€ y nos quedamos algunos sin opcion.


----------



## univac (25 Nov 2011)

En el ibex se parece al guarrazo de principios del 2009, caminito de los 7000


ps uy, esto venia como quote de un mensaje de condor que se ha ido....volando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Sr. Condor, sus deseos cumplidos. 
ME debe un MWAAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (25 Nov 2011)

Uy, uy, uy...

El IBEX en 76XX... 

Empieza a haber impacencia en la manada... dentro de poco pistoletazo de salida y estampida.







¿Alguna idea de si esto será más profundo?

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Rajoy ha llamado a Merkel y la ha invitado a finde romántico por el Danubio. Le pondrá hogitos y a ver si se la camela. Es lo que tiene ser un hombre-objeto.
> 
> Edito: Yo no he sido, nadie me ha visto, no puede demostrarlo.
> 
> Y es la segunda vez en dos días. burbuja, qué me estás haciendo...



Parece que lo único que no podrá hacer es foll**sela :XX:


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Condor, sus deseos cumplidos.
> ME debe un MWAAHAHAHA!!



Si lo quieren bajar a 5000 por mi que lo bajen pero rapidito que tanto trogomocho y agonía ya cansa. Fijate y yo estoy largo en ibe y san y mas arriba, ojala se ponga a 5000 porque me voy a poner las botas comprando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Si lo quieren bajar a 5000 por mi que lo bajen pero rapidito que tanto trogomocho y agonía ya cansa. Fijate y yo estoy largo en ibe y san y mas arriba, ojala se ponga a 5000 porque me voy a poner las botas comprando



¿Para que empapelar a 1 millon de gacelas si puedes empapelar 1 millón de gacelas cienes y cienes de veces?


----------



## tarrito (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que lo único que no podrá hacer es foll**sela :XX:



si nuestro futuro depende de lo satisfecha que quede la teutona después de "intimar" con Mariano ... :S :´( ::


----------



## Condor (25 Nov 2011)

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH







MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

6817? lo perforaremos?


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Para que empapelar a 1 millon de gacelas si puedes empapelar 1 millón de gacelas cienes y cienes de veces?



Italia coloca 10.000 millones en bonos y letras con una rentabilidad disparada - elEconomista.es

Podíamos hacer una manifestación que tan de moda están. Yo estoy indignado con la Merkel

No queremos bonos ::
solo eurobonos::
aunque alemania diga que no::
nosotros en el fondo::
solo queremos eurobonos::

ea ea eaaaa:XX:


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> El nocturno vuelve a probar los mínimos. Tal y como yo lo veo, o hace una figura de Adán Y Eva, o está cogiendo potencia para dar un tirón que rompa el soporte. ¿la diferencia? Una operación de cuatro contratos (como quien dice cuatro duros) que se haga en el momento justo o que no se haga.
> 
> Así estamos, colgados del último hilo...



Je! ¿y qué tal un banderín que rompería coincidiendo con la preapertura???


Lamadrequeloparió....


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

PRIMERA PORRA HVEI35... ¿QUÉ TOCAREMOS ANTES, LOS 9.600 O LOS 5.600?

Haré el seguimiento tantos meses como haga falta, copiando y pegando las apuestas. Se permitirá una variación por forero, siempre manteniendo equidistancia con el objetivo opuesto. Esto es, si se ha votado 5.600 pero en los 8.600 se cambia y apuesta por los 9.600, bajar de nuevo a 7.600 supondría su inmediata eliminación.

Que gane el mejor (el que más suerte tenga).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, lo del tema de los eurobonos está cantado. Solo hace falta la capitulación en la soberanía nacional. Que menudo chiste ese soberanía nacional, pero bueno. La pregunta es ¿Prefieres que os gobierne cualquier cosa menos lo que tenemos aqui?
....
....

Pero vale ya de tantas quejas en plan "vaya guanazo, estoy perdiendo una pasta, porfiplis con nata (ahhh ese monkey), Merkel saca eurobonos y me arreglas la papeleta (jodiéndosela a sus pagaimpuestos)"

Sin acritú ya saben.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Bueno, acabo de arriesgar con un largo. El sitio se lo merece. Aunque la tendencia no acompaña, el R/R es buenísimo.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Mi apuesta son 9.600.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> PRIMERA PORRA HVEI35... ¿QUÉ TOCAREMOS ANTES, LOS 9.600 O LOS 5.600?
> 
> Haré el seguimiento tantos meses como haga falta, copiando y pegando las apuestas. Se permitirá una variación por forero, siempre manteniendo equidistancia con el objetivo opuesto. Esto es, si se ha votado 5.600 pero en los 8.600 se cambia y apuesta por los 9.600, bajar de nuevo a 7.600 supondría su inmediata eliminación.
> 
> Que gane el mejor (el que más suerte tenga).



Que no falte el optimismo

::::::*9600*::::::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Fcc/ac fomento const y contratas (fcc)	200	3.249,00	3.275,00	26,00 0,80	%eur


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Ale ya tenéis encuesta!
A votar! Se cierra el domingo!
La he creado anónima, si queréis la proxima vez hacemos encuestas dnd aparezcan los nicks de los votantes.


----------



## Seren (25 Nov 2011)

Quien quiera saber la explicación a esta sangría que se vaya al €/US$, el tipo de cambio ya debería estar un 40% más abajo, el € algo por debajo del dolar, parecido a comienzos del los 2000 para corresponderse con las bolsas. Situación que resolvería el problema de las deudas y demás. Sin embargo los mercados han ido mucho más deprisa, o mas bien la falta de actuación del BCE ha impedido que el € baje al ritmo de los mercados. Vease que lo que se esta produciendo es un ajuste ya que una moneda que se va debilitando produce que suban las bolsas por inflación (justo al contrario lleva ocurriendo desde que comenzó la crisis y también antes de ella cuando subian las bolsas a la vez que subia el euro creando una burbuja). Así que mi opinión es que todo esto acabará cuando ante una actuación política (vease eurobonos, bajada fuerte de tipos, impresion de dinero...) produzca una bajada brusca de € en este caso mucho mas rapido que los mercados y cuando toque fondo es cuando será el momento de inflexión de las bolsas.

El exclusivo escenario nipón, el cual si es acorde a la lógica, de una eterna moneda fuerte y bolsas muy planas o incluso descendentes no lo veo ya que la estructura y cultura económica en el 50% de la eurozona no está preparada para eso, Francia tampoco, antes se produciría una ruptura. Lo que es más posible es algo mixto.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale ya tenéis encuesta!
> A votar! Se cierra el domingo!
> La he creado anónima, si queréis la proxima vez hacemos encuestas dnd aparezcan los nicks de los votantes.



A mí me hubiera gustado poder ver los nicks... De todas formas, deberían ser los 5.600 para que haya 2.000 de diferencia en ambas direcciones.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de arriesgar con un largo. El sitio se lo merece. Aunque la tendencia no acompaña, el R/R es buenísimo.



Vale. O sea que nos queda un último arreón p'abajo, para trincar hasta a las gacelas más espabiladas...


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí me hubiera gustado poder ver los nicks... De todas formas, deberían ser los 5.600 para que haya 2.000 de diferencia en ambas direcciones.



Ahora se puede hacer una con los nicks, lo malo que no lleguemos en el corto plazo ni a 9600 ni a 5600:8:


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> PRIMERA PORRA HVEI35... ¿QUÉ TOCAREMOS ANTES, LOS 9.600 O LOS 5.600?
> 
> Haré el seguimiento tantos meses como haga falta, copiando y pegando las apuestas. Se permitirá una variación por forero, siempre manteniendo equidistancia con el objetivo opuesto. Esto es, si se ha votado 5.600 pero en los 8.600 se cambia y apuesta por los 9.600, bajar de nuevo a 7.600 supondría su inmediata eliminación.
> 
> Que gane el mejor (el que más suerte tenga).



Sin ningún genero de duda, antes que nada tocaremos los místicos 10.700.

Avisenme para recoger mi premio ::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Sin ningún genero de duda,* antes que nada tocaremos los místicos 10.700.
> *
> Avisenme para recoger mi premio ::




Si tocamos los 10.700 antes que los 9.600 será de un misticismo que ni Santa Teresa de Jesús.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

... y Mulder tiene razón. La sobreventa puede acumularse durante mucho tiempo, como las divergencias.

Así que si vamos a la contra, muy poca carga y stops ceñidos. De momento, como no he parado de recordar, estamos bajistas y sólo tenemos objetivos a la baja.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Quien quiera saber la explicación a esta sangría que se vaya al €/US$, el tipo de cambio ya debería estar un 40% más abajo, el € algo por debajo del dolar, parecido a comienzos del los 2000 para corresponderse con las bolsas. Situación que resolvería el problema de las deudas y demás. Sin embargo los mercados han ido mucho más deprisa, o mas bien la falta de actuación del BCE ha impedido que el € baje al ritmo de los mercados. Vease que lo que se esta produciendo es un ajuste ya que una moneda que se va debilitando produce que suban las bolsas por inflación (justo al contrario lleva ocurriendo desde que comenzó la crisis y también antes de ella cuando subian las bolsas a la vez que subia el euro creando una burbuja). Así que mi opinión es que todo esto acabará cuando ante una actuación política (vease eurobonos, bajada fuerte de tipos, impresion de dinero...) produzca una bajada brusca de € en este caso mucho mas rapido que los mercados y cuando toque fondo es cuando será el momento de inflexión de las bolsas.
> 
> El exclusivo escenario nipón, el cual si es acorde a la lógica, de una eterna moneda fuerte y bolsas muy planas o incluso descendentes no lo veo ya que la estructura y cultura económica en el 50% de la eurozona no está preparada para eso, Francia tampoco, antes se produciría una ruptura. Lo que es más posible es algo mixto.



La diferencia de cotizacion es debida a la gran masa monetaria del dolar,que aumento en 5 años de 10 a 15 trillones,no a lo bien que lo hace el euro
Una bajada del euro para unirse a la paridad con el dolar solo se daria con una gran emision de masa monetaria atraves de la compra de la deuda nacional de los distintos paises por parte del BCE ,con lo que las bolsas subirian por efecto de revalorizacion de las empresas
Otra situacion seria el eurobono,con lo que sufririan los teutones a cambio de estabilidad politica y monetaria de Europa,con lo que subiria el euro y la bolsa

Ante esos dos escenarios siempre la bolsa subira,no bajara

Esta en manos de los teutones una de las dos alternativas,pero esta situacion no es soportable y de ahi viene la bajada de la bolsa,por la incertidumbre nos esta castigando
O esto se decide rapido o entraremos en una gran recesion en 2012 y un crack bulsatil ,mientras la bolsa baja y el euro baja ,pero no por debilidad economica sino por debilidad politica


----------



## Pepe Broz (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de arriesgar con un largo. El sitio se lo merece. Aunque la tendencia no acompaña, el R/R es buenísimo.




R/R que es?
Disculpen las molestias.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (25 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> R/R que es?
> Disculpen las molestias.



Supongo que ratio riesgo/recompensa


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Nov 2011)

he votado 9.600

no porque no crea que veremos los 5.000 o los 3 del san, sino porque parece que eso se vera en 2012, o sino mas adelante 2014-2016. 
a no ser que europa se ponga a crecer y se devuelva parte de la deuda, mal vamos y mal van los bancos.

edit: el culebron merkel, sarkozi, eurobonos, EFSF esta viviendo momentos de autentica hilaridad ciencia ficcion. 

alea jacta est!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si tocamos los 10.700 antes que los 9.600 será de un misticismo que ni Santa Teresa de Jesús.



Ahhhh señor ghlghl, EFECTO TUNEL!!!!

Nuestro churribex no obedece ni al AT ni a fundamentales.
Tiene un comportamiento cuántico! ::


----------



## Condor (25 Nov 2011)

Los 5000 debimos haberlos tocado en abril de 2009, desde entonces hemos vivido en un mercado dopado, y que hemos hecho?: el ridículo.

No es una crítica a la bolsa, la cuestión es que ella vive de la economía real y ésta está hecha unos ZORROS.

Y el oro cayendo 23 dólares de nada 8:


----------



## Caos (25 Nov 2011)

La encuesta no es muy equidistante que se diga :: Si veo antes los 5600 que los 9600... Aunque a corto plazo es posible un rebote, pero no llegará tan lejos EMO.



Seren dijo:


> Quien quiera saber la explicación a esta sangría que se vaya al €/US$, el tipo de cambio ya debería estar un 40% más abajo, el € algo por debajo del dolar, parecido a comienzos del los 2000 para corresponderse con las bolsas. Situación que resolvería el problema de las deudas y demás. Sin embargo los mercados han ido mucho más deprisa, o mas bien la falta de actuación del BCE ha impedido que el € baje al ritmo de los mercados. Vease que lo que se esta produciendo es un ajuste ya que una moneda que se va debilitando produce que suban las bolsas por inflación (justo al contrario lleva ocurriendo desde que comenzó la crisis y también antes de ella cuando subian las bolsas a la vez que subia el euro creando una burbuja). Así que mi opinión es que todo esto acabará cuando ante una actuación política (vease eurobonos, bajada fuerte de tipos, impresion de dinero...) produzca una bajada brusca de € en este caso mucho mas rapido que los mercados y cuando toque fondo es cuando será el momento de inflexión de las bolsas.



No hay que confundir la inflación con el tipo de cambio que no tiene nada que ver. En cuanto al spread entre bolsas y forex, la variabilidad del precio en el mercado de divisas no es tan alto como en las bolsas, no necesariamente tiene que bajar igual de rápido.

La realidad es que la paridad no resuelve nada, los fundamentales del 'euro' como divisa son ya muy sólidos, más del 75% del comercio de la eurozona es interno (en realidad es un área bastante autárquica ya) y en conjunto la balanza comercial de la eurozona está equilibrada, los tipos de momento son más altos (y encima la demanda de euros seguirá creciendo con una tendencia deflacionaria) pero los de las bolsas no tanto, con economías camino de una recesión profunda (cuando no depresión en algunos casos).

Es un problema interno, de comercio interno y de sostenibilidad interna. La situación se alivia temporalmente pero no se resuelve consiguiendo un superávit comercial (¿con quién? ¿EE.UU.? ya existe y no van a estar por la labor de aumentarlo más).

Independientemente de eso en las conclusiones no vas mal acertado, pero no en el tema de la cotización de la divisa, más bien cuando la volatilidad vuelva a la normalidad probablemente habrá desaparecido gran parte del problema y las bolsas podrán estabilizarse (que no necesariamente subir, al menos estabilizarse y empezar a crear una base donde agarrarse).


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

IBEX:







Para que se entienda mi entrada.


----------



## DeCafeina (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si tocamos los 10.700 antes que los 9.600 será de un misticismo que ni Santa Teresa de Jesús.



Sip. Pronostico apertura con gap de 4000 puntos el 28 de diciembre. Desde los 6.700 a los 10.700 sin paradas. Un rally navideño que haría vomitar del mareo a Carlos Sainz, con salida de pista y triple vuelta de campana incluidas. Luego ya si eso el 1 de enero empezamos de cero (0).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Condor dijo:


> Los 5000 debimos haberlos tocado en abril de 2009, desde entonces hemos vivido en un mercado dopado, y que hemos hecho?: el ridículo.
> 
> No es una crítica a la bolsa, la cuestión es que ella vive de la economía real y ésta está hecha unos ZORROS.
> 
> Y el oro cayendo



.
Sr Condor, la bolsa vive de estas criaturas tan entrañables


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes hamij@s!!

Como llevan las operaciones? muchas ganancias esta semana?


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes hamij@s!!
> 
> Como llevan las operaciones? muchas ganancias esta semana?




la mejor de todas... sin duda... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fcc/ac fomento const y contratas (fcc)	200	3.249,00	3.275,00	26,00 0,80	%eur



Explicamelo que yo también llevo FCC. A Ver si lo he medio entendido, compras 200 y 3.249 es el SL?


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Buffff... el BUND que está bastante bajista cumpliendo con el HCH, ahora rebote en un soporte : /


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Explicamelo que yo también llevo FCC. A Ver si lo he medio entendido, compras 200 y 3.249 es el SL?




No, 3.249 es el precio de adquisición de 200 acciones y 3.275 lo que valían en su momento (en este instante 3.290). 0.80% es lo que le ganaba, ahora 1.26%.

No llevo SL. Estoy dividiendo mis ahorros, unos para el corto plazo, que ahora no estoy dentro porque no veo nada claro, y otro para una carterita para a los 55 dejar de trabajar. Y FCC va a ese saco. Cuando el Ibex esté a 5.000 compraré otros 3.000 euros, y en los 2.000, 6.000 euros más.

Edito: +1.4% ya... Y es mi entrada más pequeña en todo noviembre ::


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Estimado Claca, su operación entenderse se entiende a la perfección... ESE es el problema...


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



menuda cuña

en caso de rebote, ¿cuál seria el objetivo?


----------



## Seren (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La diferencia de cotizacion es debida a la gran masa monetaria del dolar,que aumento en 5 años de 10 a 15 trillones,no a lo bien que lo hace el euro
> Una bajada del euro para unirse a la paridad con el dolar solo se daria con una gran emision de masa monetaria atraves de la compra de la deuda nacional de los distintos paises por parte del BCE ,con lo que las bolsas subirian por efecto de revalorizacion de las empresas
> Otra situacion seria el eurobono,con lo que sufririan los teutones a cambio de estabilidad politica y monetaria de Europa,con lo que subiria el euro y la bolsa
> 
> ...



Pero es que las emisiones de moneda por parte de la FED a nosotros también nos deberían haber obligado a hacerlo y no lo hemos hecho. El error es nuestro ya que el dolar sigue siendo moneda de referencia mientras los paises productores la acepten. Ten en cuenta que el 60% de los paises del planeta tienen su moneda ligada al dolar (China, toda latinoamerica, oriente medio) y también han depreciado respecto a nosotros. Incluso te sorprenderías si te entretienes un rato viendo graficos como algunos tipo Iran, Argentina y muchos africanos la tienen ligada al dolar con moderadas depreciaciones añadidas cada año, eso es mas gasolina al fuego para nosotros. Y ha producido un desajuste y una burbuja de precios que esta afectando a nuestra economía. Por desgracia y por culpa de la FED nos creo una inflación en el mercado mundial oculta. El valor del dinero y las reglas del juego las siguen poniendo ellos.


----------



## tonuel (25 Nov 2011)

Somos los más gilipollas del planeta... de eso no hay duda... :ouch:


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Estimado Claca, su operación entenderse se entiende a la perfección... ESE es el problema...



Sí, sí... voy a contra tendencia total y absoluta, pero tengo que portarme mal de vez en cuando y ya he asumido que lo más probable es que me lleve una colleja, pero sería baratita. De momento ni siquiera ha roto, por lo que el objetivo de ultracorto son los 577, imagina si tengo claro lo que hay.

De todos modos, lo que comentaba es muy importante. Este es el nivel de rebote. Si he apostado al alza ahora, es porque veo que aquí hay soportes importantes, pero como se pierdan, hay que salir por patas.

Mira, voy a cerrar con unos pocos puntos. Hagamos bien las cosas, que hay que dar ejemplo.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Os prometo que no he sido yo :$


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Pero es que las emisiones de moneda por parte de la FED a nosotros también nos deberían haber obligado a hacerlo y no lo hemos hecho. El error es nuestro ya que el dolar sigue siendo moneda de referencia mientras los paises productores la acepten. Ten en cuenta que el 60% de los paises del planeta tienen su moneda ligada al dolar (China, toda latinoamerica, oriente medio) y también han depreciado respecto a nosotros. Incluso te sorprenderías si te entretienes un rato viendo graficos como algunos tipo Iran, Argentina y muchos africanos la tienen ligada al dolar con moderadas depreciaciones añadidas cada año, eso es mas gasolina al fuego para nosotros. Y ha producido un desajuste y una burbuja de precios que esta afectando a nuestra economía. Por desgracia y por culpa de la FED nos creo una inflación en el mercado mundial oculta. El valor del dinero y las reglas del juego las siguen poniendo ellos.



A nosotros la debilidad del dolar en teoria nos beneficia,y digo en teoria porque en la practica no es asi
Ya dije en otras ocasiones que los productores ,chinos etc,tienen un limite
y ante la debilidad del dolar pues nos venden mas caro a europa pero no a USA para compensar
Mas alla del 1,4 no creo que nos beneficie,solo nos perjudica
Su estimacion seria 1,25 o asi para un comercio equilibrado
El problema de la deuda pasa por alemania que tendra solo tres caminos ,compra deuda Bce,eurobono O SEGUIR SOLA ELLA SIN EUROPA
El problema de USA vendra dentro de unos años cuando el primer pais productor del mundo sea china y empiece a comprar con la deuda que esta almacenado, o emiten mas deuda para pararla o comprara medio planeta con lo que sera todavia mas fuerte,y todo ello se pagara a base de mantener nuestro nivel de vida con las generaciones futuras empobrecidas


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

IBEX, ultra corto:







Para hacer las cosas bien habría que esperar a la superación de los 7.680.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias, y otra vez guaneros??????????????

Como sera la cosa que hoy al levantarme, tarde al mas purto estilo Claca, he decidido ver como andaban mis minis largos, si bien los del sp andan en verde, poco pero en verde, el ibex no ha respondido a la cifra magica del 7777. Y es que se va uno de minivacaciones y solo escucha que lamentos de tipos que trabajar saben lo que es porque alguien se lo explico, y claro el tema bolsa estaba candente. Solo les puedo decir que la junta del SAN sera en dos auditorios.

A seguir bien, y si pueden visiten
Booking.com: Marbella Club Hotel · Golf Resort & Spa, Marbella, España - 27 Comentarios. ¡Reserva ahora tu hotel!

spamenado que es gerundio. Esto no es mio, ya me gustaria.
Menos SAN y mas SPA, por lo menos sacan algo de provecho,8:


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

Yo hoy seria MUY feliz si se rompiesen los 7600.

Por si lo lee algún Leoncio de buen corazón....


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buffff... el BUND que está bastante bajista cumpliendo con el HCH, ahora rebote en un soporte : /


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

alfredo saenz consejero del san acaba de ser indultado.....Donde estan los compradores de san a 12, las tengo que me las quitan de las manos....
Pd: si casi todo el mundo esta largo, hasta claca, como esto siga bajando tendremos que buscarnos temas alternativos para hablar...el unico que esta fuera es pollastre no? Otra cosa es que metamos cada mes parte del sueldo al chiringuito mientras este cae

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Los índices se quieren marcar un movimiento guapo, guapo...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## J-Z (25 Nov 2011)

TEF orden a 12,50 es el momento.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda cuña
> 
> en caso de rebote, ¿cuál seria el objetivo?



Los 7.880-940, si supera los 7.680.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


>



*Comprad renta variable, insensatos...*


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

acabo de volver de un recado.

Estamos todos arruinados ya?


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

En el nocturno del Sp a partir de las 10 de la mañana se han montado una resistencia y un soporte ascendente,... que de esa cuña sacan petróleo... se lo digo yo... La cuña es muy larga así que nos puede dar juego toda la jornada.


----------



## locoAC (25 Nov 2011)

Alguien le encuentra sentido al castigo que lleva (y mantiene) Gamesa???

PD: no estoy dentro, eh? Jejejeje


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Pd: si casi todo el mundo esta largo, hasta claca, como esto siga bajando tendremos que buscarnos temas alternativos para hablar...el unico que esta fuera es pollastre no? Otra cosa es que metamos cada mes parte del sueldo al chiringuito mientras este cae



Pues para mi ir en corto hoy me ha reportado bastantes beneficios... pero por si acaso cierro posiciones.


----------



## J-Z (25 Nov 2011)

Jeje en cuanto abran los yankis nos vamos a probar el 7500.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> acabo de volver de un recado.
> 
> Estamos todos arruinados ya?



De momento...yo he calculado que un posible nivel de ruina por lo nenos para mi podria ser un ibex entre 1000-3000. 1) por no esperarlo y 2) estaria arruinado. En los 7600 aun vivimos en el mundo de la felicidad...y llevo un 19% de perdidas sin realizar

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Vamos Pepon, vamoooos


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Pd: si casi todo el mundo esta largo, hasta claca, como esto siga bajando tendremos que buscarnos temas alternativos para hablar...el unico que esta fuera es pollastre no? Otra cosa es que metamos cada mes parte del sueldo al chiringuito mientras este cae
> 
> 
> 
> Pues para mi ir en corto hoy me ha reportado bastantes beneficios... pero por si acaso cierro posiciones.



No, yo no voy largo ya, he dicho que me salía con algunos puntejos para tomarme unas cañas tras el comentario de atman. Hay que hacer las cosas bien, o al menos no comentarlo en el foro. Curiosamente justo cuando he cerrado se ha caido 15 puntos de golpe, pero os aseguro que yo no llevo ese apalancamiento.

Mientras no se superen los 680, nada de nada, y eso que la resistencia más cercana está en los 650. Por abajo... los 550 aprox, más allá de eso ya se estarían rompiendo niveles, lo cual nos llevaría a los 7.4XX.

Sigo pensando que esta zona es de rebote, pero hay que hacer caso al gráfico y esperar confirmación.


----------



## Dawkins (25 Nov 2011)

> *El Gobierno indulta a Alfredo Sáenz*
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros de este viernes, el primero tras las elecciones generales, ha indultado al consejero delegado de Banco Santander, Alfredo Sáenz, que había solicitado esta medida de gracia al Gobierno en marzo pasado tras ser condenado por el Tribunal Supremo a tres meses de arresto y suspensión de su profesión de banquero por ese tiempo por un delito de acusación falsa contra unos deudores de Banesto, entidad que presidió tras ser intervenida en 1993.
> 
> ...



Con dos cojones. Indultamos a un bankster porque nos da la gana. Y cuando estamos de gobierno en funciones y ya da todo igual


----------



## pobracara (25 Nov 2011)

Dawkins dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Indultamos a un bankster porque nos da la gana. Y cuando estamos de gobierno en funciones y ya da todo igual



Cuanto tardará Pepiño en ser consejero del SAN ??


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Peponazos mortales


----------



## Misterio (25 Nov 2011)

La verdad es que la bajada de estas últimas semanas de Telefónica parecen estar descontando alguna mala noticia, profit warning tal vez?.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> La verdad es que la bajada de estas últimas semanas de Telefónica parecen estar descontando alguna mala noticia, profit warning tal vez?.



Mira el gráfico de TEF que le pasé a Silenciosa. Los objetivos eran los 12,70 y son los 12,44. Ahora mismo se encuentra en el suelo del canal, es uno de los motivos que me llevan a pensar que esta es zona de rebote.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, yo no voy largo ya, he dicho que me salía con algunos puntejos para tomarme unas cañas tras el comentario de atman. Hay que hacer las cosas bien, o al menos no comentarlo en el foro. Curiosamente justo cuando he cerrado se ha caido 15 puntos de golpe, pero os aseguro que yo no llevo ese apalancamiento.
> 
> Mientras no se superen los 680, nada de nada, y eso que la resistencia más cercana está en los 650. Por abajo... los 550 aprox, más allá de eso ya se estarían rompiendo niveles, lo cual nos llevaría a los 7.4XX.
> 
> Sigo pensando que esta zona es de rebote, pero hay que hacer caso al gráfico y esperar confirmación.




Sr claca parece un cirujano con bisturi :cook::cook: me quedado maravillado :::::::::cook:


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Bueno señores, es hora de ir preparando los dineros.

Estamos cerquita de rebote (en tendencia bajista) aprovechable.

No nos pongamos nerviosos intentando acertar el suelo. En cuanto se confirme giro, se puede sacar un buen trozo de tajada.

Eso sí, como se rompan los 7500, corran todo lo que puedan. Los elliotistas nos podrán decir que estamos en onda de la muerte.

Suerte


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2011)

Bisturí......


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sr claca parece un cirujano con *visturi*  me quedado maravillado




A Pecata le van a temblar las manos...


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que os hice caso justo cuando cerré los cortos del dax empezó ha recuperar. :ouch:

Claca voy hacer como Usted y me voy de cañas.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Objetivo para TEF los 12,75 en el ultra corto. Luego ya tiene una directriz puteadora que coincidiría con esos 680 aprox. del IBEX, es lo que tienen las correlaciones. Hasta que no se superen con claridad, nada de emocionarse.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

pobracara dijo:


> Cuanto tardará Pepiño en ser consejero del SAN ??



Ostras como pongan al pepiño de consejero y de verdad de consejos salgo del banco escopetao...


Ya me imagino:

Señores accionistas como ustedes sabrán soy un gran negociador como fui con los controladores pero con la señora Merkel no he podido así que hemos decidido ante tal situación invertir todo en Brasil, creemos que puede estar infravalorado y con la calderilla que nos sobre nos vamos a cuba que allí seremos bienvenidos


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Una buena para comprar

Sprint Nextel Corporation: NYSE:S quotes & news - Google Finance

Catepillar tiene también muy buen aspecto


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Sr claca parece un cirujano con visturi  me quedado maravillado



¡Pero si es un comentario del todo mierdolo! Lo que sí resultaría interesante sería mostrar como encajan las piezas del IBEX, que es una maravilla, pero no tengo tiempo para colgar tantos gráficos y dar las explicaciones pertinentes.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

que cabrones , lo llevaron hasta el 7601 

pero esta es la zona sin duda , la puntita de la cabeza del H-C-H estara en el 61,8 aprox 9800 o en la bajista 10200 aprox


----------



## J-Z (25 Nov 2011)

El muerto se quiere dar la vuelta, its a trap.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A Pecata le van a temblar las manos...



Pues con esta carta le va a temblar hasta el rabillo del ojo, como al de martes 13:


----------



## trapero (25 Nov 2011)

PREGUNTA (según me han dicho este es el hilo ideal para plantearla)

TEMA: orden de compra LIMITADA






Quiero comprar acciones (fondos cotizados) y mi inversión es a largo plazo


No quiero perder dinero en el proceso de compra



Si las acciones están a 30,00 €, quiero comprar 100 y pongo una orden limitada a, pongamos, 30,02 €. Así me aseguro de que no van a pegar un subidón y no las voy a comprar muy caras PEEEEROOO... me arriesgo, no a no comprarlas ese día (que no me importaría) sino a comprar solo parte (25 acciones, por ejemplo) con el consiguiente despilfarro de comisiones de compraventa.




Si por el contrario pongo la orden de compra A MERCADO, me aseguro de comprarlas todas PEEEROOOO... como la cotización pegue un subidón me arriesgo a pagarlas muy, muuuy, muuuuuuy caras







en resumen ¿qué es mejor? ¿cuál es vuestra experiencia?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El muerto se quiere dar la vuelta, its a trap.



entonces es un muertoviviente :Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

trapero dijo:


> PREGUNTA (según me han dicho este es el hilo ideal para plantearla)
> 
> TEMA: orden de compra LIMITADA
> 
> ...



Eres pesaillo,si tu mismo te respondes....


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Para que el giro se haga efectivo, son esos 680 del IBEX (aprox, recordad que hablamos de un movimiento posterior de 200 puntos) y TEF tiene que petarse esta bajista:







Entonces para mí se haría efectivo. Los objetivos de TEF son las resistencias, que coincidirían con los 880 y 940 del índice. Pero de momento, no está hecho.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues con esta carta le va a temblar hasta el rabillo del ojo, como al de martes 13:



Madre mía, fichadla para el hilo, como indicador de sentimiento contrario, porque no acierta ni una. )


PD: Voté 9600 en la encuesta.


----------



## J-Z (25 Nov 2011)

Nos vamos a probar los 7500 sea hoy o la semana que viene y si traspasa bye bye.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Entonces veis el SP pepon también?


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para que el giro se haga efectivo, son esos 680 del IBEX (aprox, recordad que hablamos de un movimiento posterior de 200 puntos) y TEF tiene que petarse esta bajista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te pongo la bola de cristal porque en este hilo sois muy sensibles y no quiero faltar,pero aunque deseo lo que predices eso no pasara sin algun perroflauta que salga por la tele y diga algo bueno y hoy ya es viernes tarde.......:cook:


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Rebote de gato muerto ??
> 
> 
> Gato asesinado por su dueño frente a la camara - YouTube



Por favor ¿puedes borrar eso?, no lo he ni abierto.

Soy defensora de los animales, y estas cosas me afectan mucho.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te pongo la bola de cristal porque en este hilo sois muy sensibles y no quiero faltar,pero aunque deseo lo que predices eso no pasara sin algun perroflauta que salga por la tele y diga algo bueno y hoy ya es viernes tarde.......:cook:



Precisamente... si lo dicen ahora no tiene el mismo efecto que si la gente se rinde y el lunes se abre con gap sólo para unos pocos... :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces es un muertoviviente :Baile:



:XX: :XX:

Es usted un grande grande grande. Yo estoy con usted, vamos hacia los 10551,7

Sr.Pollastre, no comenta nada, le sucede algo? la mujer no le deja comprarse un m5? Al final se tendra que comprar una bici con cestita 

Claca y Muertoviviente en el mismo bando, España se rompe.


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por favor ¿puedes borrar eso?, no lo he ni abierto.
> 
> Soy defensora de los animales, y estas cosas me afectan mucho.



Yo también soy defensor y los gatos me encantan. En el video no le pasa nada al gato. es solo que le tiene amaestrado para que se tire solo

Borre el mensaje pero no te preocupes no le pasaba nada al gato, soy bastante defensor de los animales, lo que pasa que por el título del vídeo parecía otra cosa que no era


----------



## Artik (25 Nov 2011)

Buenos chicos os dejo,
me voy a comer al chino.
Suerte.


----------



## J-Z (25 Nov 2011)

Los yankis se dan la vuelta momento gacelero para compras ibex, luego a las 16:30 correrá la sangre.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 Nov 2011)

OJO

"15:15 Nuevo Gobierno estudia pedir ayuda, según Reuters

El nuevo Gobierno español estudia opciones financieras y no descarta pedir ayuda internacional, según han declarado a Reuters fuentes conocedoras de la materia."

Invertia


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te pongo la bola de cristal porque en este hilo sois muy sensibles y no quiero faltar,pero aunque deseo lo que predices eso no pasara sin algun perroflauta que salga por la tele y diga algo bueno y hoy ya es viernes tarde.......:cook:



Oye, que hablamos de los 12,78 de TEF (la bajista es la del canal pequeñito) y los 680 del IBEX aprox (probablemente un poco más), es decir, niveles que ya casi estamos tocando. Por pasar puede pasar perfectamente, y entonces sí son largos con garantías.

Mientras, hay que seguir bajistas, aunque piense que esta es zona de rebote. Intento explicar las cosas del modo más aséptico posible, porque una cosa es lo que yo piense, y otra la que está confirmada en el gráfico.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Buenos chicos os dejo,
> me voy a comer al chino.
> Suerte.



Me esta tirando los trastos? Me quiere dar bocaditos, eh. Pelapajaros, alehate que todavia no soy sarassa.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Ojo España	[Imprimir]	


Reuters citando fuentes propias, comenta que el nuevo gobierno español, está estudiando opciones financieras y no descarta pedir ayuda internacional.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te pongo la bola de cristal porque en este hilo sois muy sensibles y no quiero faltar,pero aunque deseo lo que predices eso no pasara sin algun perroflauta que salga por la tele y diga algo bueno y hoy ya es viernes tarde.......:cook:



Sólo soy sensible a las caricias de Calopez, por mí puedes trolearme todo lo que quieras del modo más hiriente e hijoputa posible


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo también soy defensor y los gatos me encantan. En el video no le pasa nada al gato. es solo que le tiene amaestrado para que se tire solo



Entonces te pido disculpas de rodillas si hace falta.

He visto muchas burradas de videos en este foro y ya voy acojonada.

Yo con estas cosas sufro de verdad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Entonces te pido disculpas de rodillas si hace falta.



8:

:fiufiu:

ienso:


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

TEF ya ha cumplido el objetivo de ultra mega corto plazo (de 68 a 75) y ahora a ver si va en serio con la bajista...

Una posibilidad hijoputesca es que lo cierren ahí, sin resolver el asunto.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

vamos pepon :S


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Que peponazo 

Re-dios


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

ya en positivo  :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Entonces te pido disculpas de rodillas si hace falta.
> 
> He visto muchas burradas de videos en este foro y ya voy acojonada.
> 
> Yo con estas cosas sufro de verdad.



No te preocupes. no tiene importancia, tenía que haberlo avisado 

El tema de la protección de los animales es algo muy serio


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Joder que razón teníais!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

) que buena pinta :XX:


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Pues yo también tengo un gatito de 6 meses al que quiero mucho, aunque el muy malote de vez en cuando hace de las suyas, se sube a las mesas, nos araña la ropa, es un poco cabroncete si, y ahora mismo tengo las manos y los brazos como un mapa ¡de los arañazos que me ha hecho el HdLGP! :XX:

Pero lo sigo queriendo mucho 

[masoquista mode: off]

PD:
Pepón ha venido 
y nadie sabe como ha sido


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

No pares sigue, sigue!!

Señor Claca le debo varias cervezas, por el peponazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Comprad, comprad cualquier valor...

La Navidad y el rally ya está aquíiiii...


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Ahora mientras no pierda los 635 el sesgo es alcista. Es decir, ahora un recorte es para comprar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)




----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Y VOTIN, quiero mi bola de cristal 8)


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Que llueva !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
que llueva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ya salen,!!!!Ya salen!!!
los brotes verde!!!!


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Pero bueno, recordad: 880-940. Ahí en principio es venta.


----------



## Diegol07 (25 Nov 2011)

Que inteligentes que son los Leones, vienen de dos semanas de continuas bajadas, y el viernes a ultima hora hacen una jugarreta barata para que en la cabeza de la gente quede este pepazno de ultima hora para empezar el lunes, es mas, aunque suba el 1% la semana fue en rojo totalmente, esto es solo para atrapar gacelas.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pero bueno, recordad: 880-940. Ahí en principio es venta.



Como que venta???
a ese nivel todavia pierdo mogollon de pasta
dile a tu bola que hasta el 8400 no quiero que pare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Bueno vamos subiendo los sp de los minis speros. Ha llegado papa noel al otro lado del charco, espero que no se marche cuando vea a los de goldman.

El Misticiero esta cruzando la frontera de vuelta, 3 mil puntos en 3 semanas. Mil puntos por semana, ta chupao como el miembro del novio la veneno.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

¿cómo van los gemelos?


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Yo ajusto los SL al máximo por si acaso...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Que inteligentes que son los Leones, vienen de dos semanas de continuas bajadas, y el viernes a ultima hora hacen una jugarreta barata para que en la cabeza de la gente quede este pepazno de ultima hora para empezar el lunes, es mas, aunque suba el 1% la semana fue en rojo totalmente, esto es solo para atrapar gacelas.



No te preocupes que para la semana que viene darán oportunidad para reengancharse...


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como que venta???
> a ese nivel todavia pierdo mogollon de pasta
> dile a tu bola que hasta el 8400 no quiero que pare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Precisamente, hay un montón de pillados con deseos de salirse. Esa es la zona de resistencia más relevante hasta los 8.250, que considero el nivel de inflexión para anular el sesgo bajista de estas semanas.

Hay que ser realistas. Mira por ejemplo el gráfico de TEF y el canalote que está siguiendo, mientras no lo pierda, tenemos caída pendiente, con un IBEX por debajo de los 7.500.


----------



## atlanterra (25 Nov 2011)

Passstaa per tutiiiiiii::


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

Vendido intradía del SAN : 5,09 - 5,20.

Creo que tenía que haberlas aguantado más. :o

Ahora , esas matildes. ¡Por dios!!!:´(


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Como siga este optimismo van a hacer un pull sangriento, como si lo viera. Que no lo hagan con gap el lunes y den un susto.


----------



## Diegol07 (25 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No te preocupes que para la semana que viene darán oportunidad para reengancharse...



Ya me han dejado sin liquidez desde el 2005 (que perdi todo yendo corto), solo sigo los mercados para que en el momento que me sobre un poco de dinero seguir poder haciendo mis donaciones a los leoncios.)

Hablando en serio, no opero, pero me facina este mundo.
Mucha suerte y espero que tu si pudieras haber cogido esta subidita y muchas mas.


----------



## Caos (25 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno vamos subiendo los sp de los minis speros. Ha llegado papa noel al otro lado del charco, espero que no se marche cuando vea a los de goldman.
> 
> El Misticiero esta cruzando la frontera de vuelta, 3 mil puntos en 3 semanas. Mil puntos por semana, ta chupao como el miembro del novio la veneno.



Pues de momento cerradas parte de las posiciones, pero ya  Ni largos ni iniciamos nuevas, demasiadas señales para no hacerlo todavía, y no importaría perderse un rally de 50 ptos. de todas formas. No compensa.

Ahora a observar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Ponga un stop entonces. Papa noel ha llegado se ha equivocado de mes, pero ha llegado. es navidad, por lo menos en el corte ingles.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

se desinfla : 

no importa pongo stop loss en 6000


----------



## faraico (25 Nov 2011)

Vamos!!todos ricossss


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Una buena para comprar
> 
> Sprint Nextel Corporation: NYSE:S quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Catepillar tiene también muy buen aspecto



Sprint subiendo más de un 4%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Pues de momento cerradas parte de las posiciones, pero ya  Ni largos ni iniciamos nuevas, demasiadas señales para no hacerlo todavía, y no importaría perderse un rally de 50 ptos. de todas formas. No compensa.
> 
> Ahora a observar.



SP 1164 asegurando 13 pipos. Yo es que tengo mono de largos despues de tanta caida. Hay que alternar, una semana en un bando, y otra en el contrario.


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 8:
> 
> :fiufiu:
> 
> ienso:



Ya le dije el otro día que saliera de mi mente .


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Como siga este optimismo van a hacer un pull sangriento, como si lo viera. Que no lo hagan con gap el lunes y den un susto.



Y aún hay gente que paga por ir al casino... esto es mucho más emocionante. :ouch:


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Pero bueno!!! que emocionados les veo con la subida!!! es que estaban todos largoooos????

Así les veía yo irritables estos días... era estreñimiento... de tener el culo prieto por la caídaaa....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ya le dije el otro día que saliera de mi mente .



Yo, dia que no veo el perro, dia que reporto. :

Por lo menos cuelgue la imagen


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

Voy a ver si animo un poco a TEF.

Dame una T, dame una E...


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo, dia que no veo el perro, dia que reporto. :
> 
> Por lo menos cuelgue la imagen



Perrito porfaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Caos (25 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> SP 1164 asegurando 13 pipos. Yo es que tengo mono de largos despues de tanta caida. Hay que alternar, una semana en un bando, y otra en el contrario.



Si no es por llevar la contraria, si sube me alegraré por todos ustedes, no me va afectar mucho (las posiciones de riesgo, direccionales, ya están cerradas, el resto mientras pase el tiempo y no lleguemos a 1255 generan beneficios), simplemente estamos en diferentes tesituras.

En cualquier caso parece que 1148 que era el objetivo ha cumplido de momento.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Nov 2011)

*nooooo*

nos han matado al osito !!!!!:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Escucho sus opiniones, y ahora que tengo el planteamiento alcista, mas que nunca me gustaria leer opiniones fundadas como la suya.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Voy a ver si animo un poco a TEF.
> 
> Dame una T, dame una E...



....


te... lafo...? :XX:


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

largo en DAX, target 8 pipos.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> largo en DAX, target 8 pipos.



a la saca, esta era fácil.

a por otra


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Perrito porfaaaaaaaaaaaa



Si me lo pides así :o.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Yo continuo subiendo el sp ahora al 1167.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

la siguiente va a ser a la baja.

in the waiting ....


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

se resiste, hay que esperar un poquito más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

juassss, el mini del ibex en verde, esto es una señal, hacia el 10551,74.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

No se emocionen con un rebote a la baja igual que antes se emocionaban con un rebote al alza.

Los leoncios siguen tirando del carro y han metido mucha pasta en este subidón, aunque no han entrado al principio, lo han hecho cuando ya estaba claro.

Estos si que saben.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 6 pipos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

tenemos una probabilidad de H-C-H muy alta , de momento tendriamos el primer HOMBRO , la clavicular saldria de unir el 7504 con el minimo de hoy 7601


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 6 pipos.



pa la saca.

a por otra


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos una probabilidad de H-C-H muy alta , de momento tendriamos el primer HOMBRO , la clavicular saldria de unir el 7504 con el minimo de hoy 7601



 :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos una probabilidad de H-C-H muy alta , de momento tendriamos el primer HOMBRO , la clavicular saldria de unir el 7504 con el minimo de hoy 7601



¿probabilidad *muy alta* de H-C-H con solo un hombro dibujado?

Esto si que es trading predictivo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Fuera los minis del sp 1151-1167, ya solo queda el bancovalenciaibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿probabilidad *muy alta* de H-C-H con solo un hombro dibujado?
> 
> Esto si que es trading predictivo



podria ser


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

DAX, a la espera de otra caida (aunque antes subirá)


----------



## trapero (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eres pesaillo,si tu mismo te respondes....




ha sido *sirpask* el que me ha inducido a esto



decía que le interesaba el tema


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿probabilidad *muy alta* de H-C-H con solo un hombro dibujado?
> 
> Esto si que es trading predictivo



Calle, calle... que ya vió el primer hombro esta mañana antes de que empezara a formarse...


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> DAX, a la espera de otra caida (aunque antes subirá)



Ahí tenemos la subidita (no vamos dentro).

El siguiente giro a la baja es el bueno.

Vamos a por ello.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

Alemania, Holanda y Finlandia emitirán un comunicado a las 17:15 hora española - elEconomista.es

hay que me lol ::

por cierto el primer HOMBRO habria comenzado en los 7500


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

Cuelguese un grafico de los suyos.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Alemania, Holanda y Finlandia emitirán un comunicado a las 17:15 hora española - elEconomista.es
> 
> hay que me lol ::
> 
> por cierto el primer HOMBRO habria comenzado en los 7500



Si quieres ver HCH reales, mira el DAX en minuto. Lo tiene ya en el hombro derecho.

La figurita de los huevos ya me ha dado 280 napos.

Ahora habrá que arriesgar en el tope del hombro derecho o en la neck line.

Lo seguimos.


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Alemania, Holanda y Finlandia emitirán un comunicado a las 17:15 hora española - elEconomista.es
> 
> hay que me lol ::
> 
> por cierto el primer HOMBRO habria comenzado en los 7500



Bastaría que dijeran que van a estudiar lo de los eurobonos (aunque días después dijeran que lo han mirado y nein). 

Por dios, que lo digan, que lo digan,


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Han metido pasta para echar a correr los cortos....

Me encantan los viernes casi festivos...


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

DAX, qué cerquita lo tenemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

bueno el H-C-H quedaria tal que asi


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

ay que me lol. Mirás las 2 velas que coronan los hombros del DAX jojojo.

Luego subo un gráfico


----------



## The Hellion (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno el H-C-H quedaria tal que asi



Joder, eso es una convención del Ku Klux Klan.

Bueno, y a lo que importa, los que se han metido hoy, ¿se quedan el fin de semana o se salen?


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno el H-C-H quedaria tal que asi



Que cojones tienes .....


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno el H-C-H quedaria tal que asi



Si el pico de en medio no lo hacen la figura pasaría a ser un OdB (Orejas de Burro)


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno el H-C-H quedaria tal que asi



A por los misticos 10400 en diciembre
o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Nov 2011)

A por los 10300-10500 esos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si el pico de en medio no lo hacen la figura pasaría a ser un OdB (Orejas de Burro)










¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿?????????????????????????? :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Bastaría que dijeran que van a estudiar lo de los eurobonos (aunque días después dijeran que lo han mirado y nein).
> 
> Por dios, que lo digan, que lo digan,



Las bolsas han empezado a subir a las 15h,posiblemente no sea malo
con esto en la robasta se forran,peponazo y todo el mundo con las bragas en la mano esta semana esperando ser follado y lo mismo sube 1% el ibex al cierre


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

ataca la NL, cuidado porque esta primera embestida parece falsa.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ataca la NL, cuidado porque esta primera embestida parece falsa.



Me han faltado huevos para pillarla en el primer ataque. A ver si hace un pull.

La belleza de la figura es bestial.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Nov 2011)

parece q la fiesta para los largos se acaba...........


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Vamos de vuelta hacia abajo?


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las bolsas han empezado a subir a las 15h,posiblemente no sea malo
> con esto en la robasta se forran,peponazo y todo el mundo con las bragas en la mano esta semana esperando ser follado y lo mismo sube 1% el ibex al cierre



Me parece que va a ser todo lo contrario. Ojalá me equivoque.

Al final no hice mal largando las SAN en 5,20.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vamos de vuelta hacia abajo?



Está claro que han estado distribuyendo la última hora.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vamos de vuelta hacia abajo?



Eso parece pero yo diría que es una trampa o que no iran muy lejos.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso parece pero yo diría que es una trampa o que no iran muy lejos.



Hoy tu post diario va a ser imprescindible.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Está claro que han estado distribuyendo la última hora.



Yo he visto algunas ventas, pero el saldo sigue muy por encima de donde estábamos al empezar la subida, no me fio ni un pelo de esa bajada.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

tranquilidad , tenemos que hacer el H-C-H antes del BIG GUANO 8:


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Se han saltado la NL por el forro.

Si no sube más, la próxima señal será a la baja


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Nov 2011)

Paramo esta diciendo q estamos en "situacion de emergencia",q la crisis griega se ha extendido a toda la UE y que el BCE se encuentra en una situacion de encrucijada.
Bajon en breve de nuevo?


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo he visto algunas ventas, pero el saldo sigue muy por encima de donde estábamos al empezar la subida, no me fio ni un pelo de esa bajada.



Lo sé, pero voy en scalp y busco la vela ganadora.

Con una tendencia de 1 - 2 minutos me vale por ahora.

Ahora me están jodiendo porque el tamaño de las velas me afecta a la distancia del SL ...... Aún así espero hacer otra caida.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Aparte de cuestiones por TECNICO  hoy lo que tenemos en escena es una guerra de leoncios y a alguno le han hecho morder el polvo. Las gacelas hoy somos convidados de piedra en este festín de tiburones grandes.

Cuando cierre la sesión lo cuento mejor.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aparte de cuestiones por TECNICO  hoy lo que tenemos en escena es una guerra de leoncios y a alguno le han hecho morder el polvo. Las gacelas hoy somos convidados de piedra en este festín de tiburones grandes.
> 
> Cuando cierre la sesión lo cuento mejor.



o lo que es lo mismo , volumen gordo , porque hoy es el dia que nos giramos a alcistas por TECNICO


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aparte de cuestiones por TECNICO  hoy lo que tenemos en escena es una guerra de leoncios y a alguno le han hecho morder el polvo. Las gacelas hoy somos convidados de piedra en este festín de tiburones grandes.
> 
> Cuando cierre la sesión lo cuento mejor.



Ya te digo

Antes de las tres algún que otro leoncio ha salido con un hachazo en la cabeza...


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

Lo de telefónica no tiene nombre .


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

estilicón dijo:


> lo de telefónica no tiene nombre .



timofonica.


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Aparte de cuestiones por TECNICO  hoy lo que tenemos en escena es una guerra de leoncios y a alguno le han hecho morder el polvo. Las gacelas hoy somos convidados de piedra en este festín de tiburones grandes.
> 
> Cuando cierre la sesión lo cuento mejor.



(modo ironico ON)

Dejalo, no cuentes "na", vamonos ya directamente al puente o al bar, no se, a uno de los dos sitios, total, vamos a morir igual.

Unos leoncios bajando,otros subiendo, nosotros mirando, merkel no quiere eurobonos, holanda ni idea, Rajoy le han robado la llave del despacho y lo tienen encerrado,Banco Valencia bajando un 40% en dos dias y menos mal que el sabado hay derbi.
Asi que no cuentes "na" y vamonos a por un bmw de chinito

(modo ironico OFF)

Cuenta, que si tu resumen diario "no somos na"


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Lo de telefónica no tiene nombre .



Por cualo?


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Acabo de venir de tomar unas birras y.......

Madre mía!!! Que manipulación del CHulibex!!


----------



## J-Z (25 Nov 2011)

No veas esta subiendo al 0,4% increible peponazo ::


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

corto en DAX, target 6 pipos.


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por cualo?



Porque el ibex está en verde, el san sube 1,30 y ahí lo tienes en rojo y un 1% por detrás del indice. Y en cada tick que hago no hago más que ver volumenes de venta de 15000-30000. 

Tendrían que prohibir los cortos en TEF (solo hasta soltar las que llevo ).

Por cierto, si hay un valor que no solo ha aguantado el guano estos días, sino que además ha subido es caixabanc. Y pensar que estuve sopesando en meterme a l/p cuando estaba en 3,35 :´(.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> corto en DAX, target 6 pipos.



pa la saca. Lástima haber puesto el Stop Profit porque daría más leuros sin él.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Bueno cerramos el chiringo.

Ha sido un placer surfear la figura del DAX y contarlo.

400 aurelios de los que mi señora va a dar buena cuenta este finde


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Porque el ibex está en verde, el san sube 1,30 y ahí lo tienes en rojo y un 1% por detrás del indice. Y en cada tick que hago no hago más que ver volumenes de venta de 15000-30000.
> 
> Tendrían que prohibir los cortos en TEF (solo hasta soltar las que llevo ).
> 
> Por cierto, si hay un valor que no solo ha aguantado el guano estos días, sino que además ha subido es caixabanc. Y pensar que estuve sopesando en meterme a l/p cuando estaba en 3,35 :´(.



esa acción es una mierda, déjala caer con calma.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Porque el ibex está en verde, el san sube 1,30 y ahí lo tienes en rojo y un 1% por detrás del indice. Y en cada tick que hago no hago más que ver volumenes de venta de 15000-30000.
> 
> Tendrían que prohibir los cortos en TEF (solo hasta soltar las que llevo ).
> 
> Por cierto, si hay un valor que no solo ha aguantado el guano estos días, sino que además ha subido es caixabanc. Y pensar que estuve sopesando en meterme a l/p cuando estaba en 3,35 :´(.



Atento a la Robasta.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Como ves el Ibex Bertok?


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> esa acción es una mierda, déjala caer con calma.



No te digo que no, bertok. Pero ahora tendría un SL en 3,50 y aunque luego cayera me habría garantizado un 5%.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como ves el Ibex Bertok?



Es posible que veamos un rebote en tendencia bajista.

Pero un poco más allá lo veo muerto. Aunque todavía no ha roto los mínimos, considero que estamos a puntito de entrar en la onda de la muerte.

El dinero renta muy bien al 4% ......


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> No te digo que no, bertok. Pero ahora tendría un SL en 3,50 y aunque luego cayera me habría garantizado un 5%.



¿para qué quieres un valor, concretamente un banco, con la que se va a comer ese sector?


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿para qué quieres un valor, concretamente un banco, con la que se va a comer ese sector?



Perdón, que me he expresado mal. Cuando decía l/p me refería a haber entrado con idea de especular a medio plazo (1, 2, 3 meses). Habría salido bien.

Como cartera a ese precio para tenerla ahí años y pillar dividendos, ni loco. En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Perdón, que me he expresado mal. Cuando decía l/p me refería a haber entrado con idea de especular a medio plazo (1, 2, 3 meses). Habría salido bien.
> 
> Como cartera a ese precio para tenerla ahí años y pillar dividendos, ni loco. En eso estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.



Entrar en tendencia bajista es bastante peligroso.

Suerte con lo que hagas.


----------



## Felix (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> .....
> 
> El dinero renta muy bien al 4% ......



¿Con disponibilidad para cuando aviseis preparar cargadores?¿Donde?


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Vaya entrada ayer en MTS y hoy en FCC cuando estaba casi en -3. Soy un jodido leon... por TECNICO.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Han dejado planita a TEF en la robasta...lo sabía.

Esta peli ya la he visto.


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Entrar en tendencia bajista es bastante peligroso.
> 
> Suerte con lo que hagas.



Mi comentario iba dirigido a lo que pensé como opción para hacer en su momento, y que lamento no haberlo hecho porque habría salido bien. No pienso en hacerlo ahora.

Ya sé que 'trend is your friend' . Lastima que haya veces que me aturulle y no haga caso :´(.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Con disponibilidad para cuando aviseis preparar cargadores?¿Donde?



Considero que el dinero debe estar disponible porque van a surgir oportunidades muy interesantes, de esas que se ven en cada ciclo largo. El amigo Janus lo tiene en Luxemburgo pero a un click de disponer de ello, Tonuel andaba con la misma historia .... A mí me vale con depósitos sin penalización, amagos, triangulaciones, ..... porque no veo peligro de salir del leuro por ahora. Pero si me llegaran las dudas, te aseguro que un par de clicks y todo fuera.

Respecto a dónde, lo he puesto muchas veces. Al menos yo tengo en mente una cartera a años vista con valores capitalizados y alto dividendo:

*Bancos:* Santander y/o BBVA (ya lo decidiré cuando llegue el momento).
*Telcos:* Telefónica o France Telecom.
*Utilities:* Iberdrola y me ponen muy cachondo las alemanas (EON y RWE).
*Construcción:* Básicamente FCC y alguna francesa.
*Índice:* El DAX para acompañar la recuperación.
*Depósitos:* Un poco en depósitos de alta rentabilidad.
*Liquidez:* Cuentas de alta remuneración con el equivalente a 2 años de consumo familiar.

Pero todavía queda tiempo para que ocurra.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Considero que el dinero debe estar disponible porque van a surgir oportunidades muy interesantes, de esas que se ven en cada ciclo largo. El amigo Janus lo tiene en Luxemburgo pero a un click de disponer de ello, Tonuel andaba con la misma historia .... A mí me vale con depósitos sin penalización, amagos, triangulaciones, ..... porque no veo peligro de salir del leuro por ahora. Pero si me llegaran las dudas, te aseguro que un par de clicks y todo fuera.
> 
> Respecto a dónde, lo he puesto muchas veces. Al menos yo tengo en mente una cartera a años vista con valores capitalizados y alto dividendo:
> 
> ...



Algún día podría decir qué empresa de alimentación le gusta, si no es mucho pedir.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Algún día podría decir qué empresa de alimentación le gusta, si no es mucho pedir.



No recuerdo haber invertido nunca en cosas de esas.

Tengo pendiente analizarlas en detalle porque preveo un futuro con alta inflación.


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

El futuro del volumen hoy de los ibexs en el leoncio....err, un momento que me hi equivocau, vuelvo a empezar 

Ahora si!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Tenemos un día con relativamente poca actividad pero con muchas puñaladas traperas, en general la mañana ha sido bajista con relativamente poca carga, aunque han vendido 160 contratos a las 9:50 en menos de 2 minutos. Tras ese movimiento han seguido vendiendo poco a poco. 

Poco antes de las 15 han empezado a comprar sibilinamente al principio, pero a las 15:35 han comprado 242 contratos, han pasado el saldo a positivo repentinamente y con tanta gasolina la cosa se ha puesto a subir con fuerza. A las 16:20 le han dado un nuevo arreón de 115 contratos al alza, aunque a las 16:30 han empezado a vender un poco y a las 17 ya se había diluido el efecto de esta última tanda. Han seguido vendiendo hasta el final pero ya muy poca cosa.

En subasta han comprado unos 75 contratos, lo que es algo más de la media del día y podemos considerarlo alcista.

En resumen, el precio ha quedado en las alturas, el volumen alcista y la subasta compradora, me hacen dudar un poco las ventas de última hora, pero tal como está la cosa ahora es de suponer que muchos operadores se hayan salido para no llevarse sorpresas el lunes, donde podríamos tener gap al alza y/o subir durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Felix (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Considero que el dinero debe estar disponible porque van a surgir oportunidades muy interesantes, de esas que se ven en cada ciclo largo. El amigo Janus lo tiene en Luxemburgo pero a un click de disponer de ello, Tonuel andaba con la misma historia .... A mí me vale con depósitos sin penalización, amagos, triangulaciones, ..... porque no veo peligro de salir del leuro por ahora. Pero si me llegaran las dudas, te aseguro que un par de clicks y todo fuera.
> 
> Respecto a dónde, lo he puesto muchas veces. Al menos yo tengo en mente una cartera a años vista con valores capitalizados y alto dividendo:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, pero me referia a donde tener la pasta al 4% con disponibilidad.


----------



## Estilicón (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Considero que el dinero debe estar disponible porque van a surgir oportunidades muy interesantes, de esas que se ven en cada ciclo largo. El amigo Janus lo tiene en Luxemburgo pero a un click de disponer de ello, Tonuel andaba con la misma historia .... A mí me vale con depósitos sin penalización, amagos, triangulaciones, ..... porque no veo peligro de salir del leuro por ahora. Pero si me llegaran las dudas, te aseguro que un par de clicks y todo fuera.
> 
> Respecto a dónde, lo he puesto muchas veces. Al menos yo tengo en mente una cartera a años vista con valores capitalizados y alto dividendo:
> 
> ...



Cuando se aproxime la fecha en la que piense que es buen momento, le pediría que nos avisara. Por favor.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Yo no se lo que me pasa, pero cada vez que meto en el Chulibex, palmo pasta!


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Muchas gracias, pero me referia a donde tener la pasta al 4% con disponibilidad.



ING, Banesto al 3,7%, .....

Los putos bancos se están portando muy bien ::


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Yo no se lo que me pasa, pero cada vez que meto en el Chulibex, palmo pasta!



Es que el chulibex es mucho chulibex. Una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Cuando se aproxime la fecha en la que piense que es buen momento, le pediría que nos avisara. Por favor.



Creo que queda lejos todavía, pero hay que estar atentos porque los movimientos pueden ser muy violentos y que las cosas ocurran más rápido de lo previsto.

No tengo problema en postearlo.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El futuro del volumen hoy de los ibexs en el leoncio....err, un momento que me hi equivocau, vuelvo a empezar
> 
> Ahora si!
> 
> ...



Se han mordido entre Leoncios?


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Algún día podría decir qué empresa de alimentación le gusta, si no es mucho pedir.



Sin mirar muy lejos, Ebro Foods esta en buena situacion economica tras la venta, y el precio del trigo al menos por el momento lo veo mas corrigiendo que subiendo. Ademas de que a este precio la veo apetecible. El momento de entrar, por AT, ya si se me escapa.

Y McD, si nos salimos del grupo telecos, banca, energeticas... No se donde esta el cielo, pero va camino de el. Quiza no sea alimentacion como tal, pero quiza te valga.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

que lo disfruten


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Se han mordido entre Leoncios?



Es cierto, no lo he comentado, pero he visto una venta de 55 contratos a las 9:50 de 56 contratos en 7683 y un compra a las 16:33 de 55 contratos igualmente en 7742, parece un leoncio apaleado, aunque ha aguantado mucho para lo que suelen aguantar estos.

Igual creía en el guano profundo y ha puesto un stop relajado, aunque tampoco son tantos puntos, pero normalmente aguantan unos 25-30 solamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

¿habemus perroflautada o no? ¿No habia declaración conjunta a las 17:15?¿O ha sido para decir "nada que declarar"? 

Hoy me ha podido la prudencía, al final quité la orden de compra de las thyssenkrup a 16,67€ que tachin tachin...son el mínimo de 52 sesiones, tócate los huevs. Habiendo llegado hoy a 17,355 cerrando en 17,145 (en robastra la han subido 4cents). La pauta del final ha sido de maximos y mínimos decrecientes. Quizás haya hecho bien. Luego actualizaré el grafico. Y subiré BASF y BMW en honor de nuestro bon vivant marbellí (¿?)

Cuidense y pasen buen fin de semana. Yo me voy echarme unas carreras y luego a la piscina que hoy hace buen día


----------



## ghkghk (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿habemus perroflautada o no? ¿No habia declaración conjunta a las 17:15?¿O ha sido para decir "nada que declarar"?
> 
> Hoy me ha podido la prudencía, al final quité la orden de compra de las thyssenkrup a 16,67€ que tachin tachin...son el mínimo de 52 sesiones, tócate los huevs. Habiendo llegado hoy a 17,355 cerrando en 17,145 (en robastra la han subido 4cents). La pauta del final ha sido de maximos y mínimos decrecientes. Quizás haya hecho bien. Luego actualizaré el grafico. Y subiré BASF y BMW en honor de nuestro bon vivant marbellí (¿?)
> 
> Cuidense y pasen buen fin de semana. Yo me voy echarme unas carreras y luego a la piscina que hoy hace buen día



Basf se la agradecere muy mucho que estoy a nada de darle al "buy" l/p.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de arriesgar con un largo. El sitio se lo merece. Aunque la tendencia no acompaña, el R/R es buenísimo.



Así se hace.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Nov 2011)

pues la merkel sera info**able, pero los q han entrado hoy largos igual pasan el fin de semana sin poder sentarse....... nigger zulomaniaco incoming.......


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues la merkel sera info**able, pero los q han entrado hoy largos igual pasan el fin de semana sin poder sentarse....... nigger zulomaniaco incoming.......



A estos niveles creo que es para estar tranquilo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Considero que el dinero debe estar disponible porque van a surgir oportunidades muy interesantes, de esas que se ven en cada ciclo largo. El amigo Janus lo tiene en Luxemburgo pero a un click de disponer de ello, Tonuel andaba con la misma historia .... A mí me vale con depósitos sin penalización, amagos, triangulaciones, ..... porque no veo peligro de salir del leuro por ahora. Pero si me llegaran las dudas, te aseguro que un par de clicks y todo fuera.
> 
> Respecto a dónde, lo he puesto muchas veces. Al menos yo tengo en mente una cartera a años vista con valores capitalizados y alto dividendo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es que el chulibex es mucho chulibex. Una mierda pinchada en un palo.



Por favor!!!, ando con 3 ibex minis largos. Es la sensación del momento.

No me asuste a potenciales compradores::


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A estos niveles creo que es para estar tranquilo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



si, desde luego el suelo esta mas cerca q cuando estabamos a 8200

pero es q mucha gente veia el 8200 como un soporte irrompible.........

hoy el S&P ha podido hacer dos cosas con este movimiento:
1. emboscada gacelera y seguir guanizando el lunes
2. hacer un doble suelo y peponizarse el lunes

hasta que no abran los futuros no sabremos........ pero como dijo bertok........ q ganas de adivinar suelos...... (aunq es cierto q los indices europeos han hecho un figura bonita en contado........... pero es q los q cortan el bacalao son merkel y los gusanos........... los dos tienen un aspecto horrible :XX


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

Hoy la banca anglosajona bastante fuerte. Eso es gueno, no guano.


----------



## atman (25 Nov 2011)

Los bancos ingleses se preparan para el *Eurogeddon* y la muerte del euro

Aviso sobre la web: Goldbug y Ron Paul's fan. A pesar de todo, tiene cierto interés.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Janus como ves el SP? yo estoy en corto desde 1163 con dos minis


----------



## Te lo dije (25 Nov 2011)

Pues yo creo que el IBEX va a subir.

Mi reflexión, muy simple. Han soltado todo tipo de historias de que si Italia la intevenían, que a España también, que todo se hunde y que ya nos hemos muerto mil veces, que todo está en quiebra y que volvemos al paleolítico y aun así el IBEX no ha roto los mínimos del año, que lo marcó a principios de octubre.

Los telediarios (sobretodo la cadena TV1) todas dicen que la bolsa va a bajar mucho más en diciembre.Hasta están entrevistando a brokers que dicen que esto se va a la mierda. ¿Cuando un telediario ha dicho alguna vez una verdad?. De los telediarios sólo me creo los resultados de partidos de futbol. Creo que lo único que están buscando es asustar a los abuelos para que vayan corriendo a su banco o a su gestor para vender.

Cualquier día sale Obama sonriendo y levantado el pulgar con la Merkel al lado, y todo parriba.

Por eso yo esta semana he comprado. 

Y que Dios reparta suerte.

Luego mi votación es que van a subir estas próximas semanas, y bastante.

Saludos


----------



## atlanterra (25 Nov 2011)

Yo estoy largo en el SP....::


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si, desde luego el suelo esta mas cerca q cuando estabamos a 8200
> 
> pero es q mucha gente veia el 8200 como un soporte irrompible.........
> 
> ...



Desde luego quien tiene miedo por perder el 50% de su capital invertido no entra en bolsa.Adivinar los suelos y acertar siempre es como intentar acertar el euromillon.Si no vives de esto yo creo que lo mas sensato es hacerse una cartera a lp como ghkghk, siempre manteniendo un grado de liquidez. Yo he invertido el 60% entre san e ibe a la espera de ver que pasa. A mi no me recuerda a 2008, mas bien a 2009 cuando todos buscaban suelos y guanus maximus y sin que nadie se lo esperase nos fuimos del 6xxxx a cerca del 11000 seguramente no se vuelva a repetir y haran sangrar a unos cuantos. Para mi 7600 no es sangrar es algo de lo mas asumible, otra cosa es que te pongan el caramelo de 8500 y al dia siguiente 7900 , 8600, 7400 a mi personalmente me hace mas daño que una caida libre. Como no mantengas la cabeza fria terminas mal vendiendo en minimos

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Así se hace.



Ese lo he cerrado y he vuelto a entrar luego, cuando ya se veía que rompía. En el foro intentaré poner sólo lo que esté más o menos consolidado. Es algo que me propuse de cara a lo que escribo, intentar separar siempre mi opinión y acciones del gráfico. A pesar del cachondeo, todos entendemos que el asunto es serio y mucha gente quiere aprender, por este motivo pienso que es una buena idea transmitir un mensaje lo más académico posible, siempre dentro de mis conocimientos, claro, que no soy precisamente un experto en la materia.

Por cierto, ya que estoy, cuelgo el giro de TEF, que sí he podido comentarlo en tiempo real para que se vea claro. En 5 minutos:







Un doble suelo bonito, bonito tras apoyarse en la base del canal. Desde aquí no me sorprendería nada ir a buscar el 38% fibo del impulso, que coincide con esa zona de resistencias en el IBEX 880-940.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

A ver, encuesta express

*¿quién va largo y quién va corto?*

Hagamos las pandillas...


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver, encuesta express
> 
> *¿quién va largo y quién va corto?*



Yo corto con dos minicontratos del SP abiertos en 1163 y con SL reajustado 2 del valor actual.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

Yo voy largo...


----------



## vyk (25 Nov 2011)

Yo largo. Estoy pillado.::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Nov 2011)

largo con un par 8:

SL en 6000


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Nov 2011)

yo ahora mismo fuera, pero creo q la semana empezara en rojo


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Suerte!

Por cierto una pregunta de Gacela. Los futuros del SP se pueden tirar todo el fin de semana subiendo o bajando? es decir que si se mueven al igual que un día normal después del cierre de mercado?


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Janus como ves el SP? yo estoy en corto desde 1163 con dos minis




Si lo tienes comprado antes de que subiera a 1170, tenías que haber puesto el stop en el precio de compra para protegerte. Ahora estarías pensando en comprar 8 pipos más abajo, y tal.

En cualquier caso, la vuelta tras el rebote no es nada positiva pero a estas alturas, el stop debería estar en 1146. Es una putada porque implicaría comerte 16 pipos (800 US dollars por mini).

No dices nada de que tengas stop puesto, no andarás por esa selva sin stop no?


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Me pierdo un poco....

Lo compre en 1163 después de bajar de 1170, ahora mismo tengo el SL en 1155





Janus dijo:


> Si lo tienes comprado antes de que subiera a 1170, tenías que haber puesto el stop en el precio de compra para protegerte. Ahora estarías pensando en comprar 8 pipos más abajo, y tal.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la vuelta tras el rebote no es nada positiva pero a estas alturas, el stop debería estar en 1146. Es una putada porque implicaría comerte 16 pipos (800 US dollars por mini).
> 
> No dices nada de que tengas stop puesto, no andarás por esa selva sin stop no?


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Me pierdo un poco....
> 
> Lo compre en 1163 después de bajar de 1170, ahora mismo tengo el SL en 1155



En 1155 se te habrá ejecutado ya, no?


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En 1155 se te habrá ejecutado ya, no?



Perdona tengo el SL en 1157 :ouch:


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Perdona tengo el SL en 1157 :ouch:



Entonces peor porque está en 1155. Si fuistes largo, y el SL está en 1157 ... se te ha hecho. Si fuistes en corto, ya tienes 6 pipos asegurados.
Yo estoy porque va a subir, y con ganas. También es cierto que estoy largo en SAN (4800 títulos) y con 3 minis IBEX.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Nov 2011)

4 van largos

1 va corto


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Voy en corto, por eso puse el stop en 1155 para asegurarme esos 6 pipos.

Espero que te equivoques y no suba el SP .

Que suba el Ibex y tus SAN, pero mi SP déjalo...

Por cierto Janus, la cotización también sube o baja durante el fin de semana, verdad?? ( pregunta de gacela)



Janus dijo:


> Entonces peor porque está en 1155. Si fuistes largo, y el SL está en 1157 ... se te ha hecho. Si fuistes en corto, ya tienes 6 pipos asegurados.
> Yo estoy porque va a subir, y con ganas. También es cierto que estoy largo en SAN (4800 títulos) y con 3 minis IBEX.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Nov 2011)

Cerré posiciones a las 16 lamiendo heridas.

Hasta el lunes no doy proyecciones(dependen del animo de mis dos gatetes al levantarse).


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Voy en corto, por eso puse el stop en 1155 para asegurarme esos 6 pipos.
> 
> Espero que te equivoques y no suba el SP .
> 
> ...



No, esta noche cierra y abre (los índices) en la madrugada del domingo al lunes. Las divisas abren el domingo a las 22:00 y durante el mediodía español se produce el cierre del TASE (bolsa de Tel Aviv).

P.D: Tienes valor abriendo cortos después del bote que pegó en un momento. Puede, o no, ser un aviso de tirón. Esperemos subidón, lo siento pero según la encuesta, los largos ganamos .... y hay mucho miedo y sesgo bajista por todos los sitios (contrarian).::.. Pase lo que pase, tú ganarás unos pipos ricos (x2 minis, no está mal) ... salvo que abra con gap por alguna perroflautada en el fin de semana.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 4 van largos
> 
> 1 va corto




No me tengan en cuenta, que yo soy un Gacela de primera.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Abrí los cortos después de saltar los SL de mis largos, vi un cambio de tendencia después de perder un pastón con los largos del ibex.

Bueno no pasa nada si sube yo me doy por satisfecho con los 6 pipos.

Me has metido el miedo en el cuerpo con lo del Gap, me estas dando ganas de cerrar posición......

P.D: Tienes valor abriendo cortos después del bote que pegó en un momento. Puede, o no, ser un aviso de tirón. Esperemos subidón, lo siento pero según la encuesta, los largos ganamos .... y hay mucho miedo y sesgo bajista por todos los sitios (contrarian).::[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mulder (25 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> No me tengan en cuenta, que yo soy un Gacela de primera.



Me too :cook:


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Nov 2011)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> ¿Compro SANs o me espero a que nos intervengan ? ::



Has visto el post sobre los CDS del SAN? Van a la zaga de los del reino. El castigo al sector bancario es extremo y lo que vendrá. Dudo que Mariano tenga dinero para tapar el agujero con su "banco malo" a no ser que pida rescate..... ese será el día D para comprar ::


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entonces peor porque está en 1155. Si fuistes largo, y el SL está en 1157 ... se te ha hecho. Si fuistes en corto, ya tienes 6 pipos asegurados.
> Yo estoy porque va a subir, y con ganas. También es cierto que estoy largo en SAN (4800 títulos) y con 3 minis IBEX.



Yo ya voy largo con SAN,telf,ibe,iag,mts
vamos toda la artilleria,me dejo pillado la mierda esta de la bajada tan rapida
en san a 5,8 con 3000
Lo que no me explico es que te metas con San despues de como te ha dejado el ojete en las dos ultimas incursiones
Por cierto en OHL,por ahora no voy pillado je,je(todavia)


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo ya voy largo con SAN,telf,ibe,iag,mts
> vamos toda la artilleria,me dejo pillado la mierda esta de la bajada tan rapida
> en san a 5,8 con 3000
> Lo que no me explico es que te metas con San despues de como te ha dejado el ojete en las dos ultimas incursiones
> Por cierto en OHL,por ahora no voy pillado je,je(todavia)



yo mismo precio pero 4000.

Siguiente.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Nov 2011)

Gacelilla pregutona.
Para votar largos o cortos , sabiendo que no están comentando los vestidos que llevareis a la JGA del san, ustedes de refieren a estas definiciones que encontré en su burbuwiki

_Hay una expresión habitual entre los especuladores que despista bastante a los bolseros más novatos: Ponerse corto. Cuando hablamos de PONERSE CORTO, no hablamos de invertir a corto plazo ni nada parecido. Ponerse corto significa apostar por que la bolsa va a caer (sea una acción concreta, o sea el IBEX), de forma que uno gana dinero si efectivamente la bolsa cae, pero... perderá dinero si la bolsa sube!! Y lo contrario de "ponerse corto" sería "estar largo", que es lo normal: apostar por que la bolsa va a subir (bien sea comprando acciones, o fondos de inversión, o derivados...)._

Y otra pregunta. Cuando habláis de las medias de xx sesiones, Esas medias se calculan ponderando los volúmenes supongo (ejm. en el día es muy fácil
día 1 se compran - venden 330 acciones a 7 y 10000 a 8; media 7,97)
Ale, obra buena del día enseñar al ignorante


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Nov 2011)

La vela de hoy es interesante (vela de onda inferior larga, más potente que el martillo, he marcado con círculos cuando suele aparecer), se suele testear en la sesión siguiente actuando su sombra como soporte aunque con sombras más largas y ésta es corta, pero es indicativo de un cambio de tendencia en el corto plazo (semanas). . Como soporte los mismos que ayer, los 7600 (antes de iniciar otra estructura bajista a largo plazo cuando rompamos el mínimo anual) y por arriba las paradas más inmediatas (antes de configurar estructuras) serían los 8200-8450- 8620 y 8950 más o menos, aunque los 8890 son un retroceso establecido del 32,8% de estructura a largo plazo que le costaría bastante superar además que la potente media de 200 sesiones ya está sobre los 9000 y bajando y tb sería un muro muy fuerte (creo que la de 30 sesiones y 50 sesiones serán la clave de esta minivuelta). En todo caso, muy en el corto, para semanas, intentaré estar largo aprovechando retrocesos, dobles techos-suelos etc.





Como siempre, a ver qué ocurre.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gacelilla pregutona.
> Para votar largos o cortos , sabiendo que no están comentando los vestidos que llevareis a la JGA del san, ustedes de refieren a estas definiciones que encontré en su burbuwiki
> 
> _Hay una expresión habitual entre los especuladores que despista bastante a los bolseros más novatos: Ponerse corto. Cuando hablamos de PONERSE CORTO, no hablamos de invertir a corto plazo ni nada parecido. Ponerse corto significa apostar por que la bolsa va a caer (sea una acción concreta, o sea el IBEX), de forma que uno gana dinero si efectivamente la bolsa cae, pero... perderá dinero si la bolsa sube!! Y lo contrario de "ponerse corto" sería "estar largo", que es lo normal: apostar por que la bolsa va a subir (bien sea comprando acciones, o fondos de inversión, o derivados...)._
> ...



leete la firma de murder


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Me too :cook:



No entiendo nada......


----------



## ponzi (25 Nov 2011)

No me digan señores que se van a perder de ver en persona al Sr Botín, que especuladores, conocer en persona alguien como Botin es algo histórico que no tiene precio señores

Botín afirma que no habrá recesión - YouTube

1800 euros por becario (3 meses 600 euros al mes)----

5.000 universitarios tendrán prácticas laborales en pymes gracias a las becas de Banco Santander - YouTube

Para el que no lo sepa el 18 de noviembre se aprobó un RD en materia laboral (supongo que a eso llamaran flexibilidad "en términos españistan estirar al becario como un chicle")

Adjunto el enlace del Rd el cual no tiene desperdicio (por cierto aprobado el día antes de las elecciones)

http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/11/18/pdfs/BOE-A-2011-18062.pdf


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo ya voy largo con SAN,telf,ibe,iag,mts
> vamos toda la artilleria,me dejo pillado la mierda esta de la bajada tan rapida
> en san a 5,8 con 3000
> Lo que no me explico es que te metas con San despues de como te ha dejado el ojete en las dos ultimas incursiones
> Por cierto en OHL,por ahora no voy pillado je,je(todavia)




2 pilladas en SAN?

Metí una que le gané 480 pavos (4 céntimos x 12000). Perdí en la otra porque saltó el stop. Solo he vuelto a hacer una más ayer a 5,16 por 4800 títulos. Esa es la que está tirando del carro y sumando gazelles pa'rriba.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 2 pilladas en SAN?
> 
> Metí una que le gané 480 pavos (4 céntimos x 12000). Perdí en la otra porque saltó el stop. Solo he vuelto a hacer una más ayer a 5,16 por 4800 títulos. Esa es la que está tirando del carro y sumando gazelles pa'rriba.



¿A que precio piensas salir de San?

yo me quedare a cobrar los dividendos,calculo que el año que viene ya estaremos por 5,8 para salir por estas mismas fechas::


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Mucha gente va larga, la cosa está en qué niveles. No es lo mismo estar pillado en los 8.500 que haber comprado en 7.680, porque ahí está la clave que nos dirá si el rebote podrá ser menos o más sostenido (y es cuando yo repito que los 880-940 son zona de venta en principio).


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿A que precio piensas salir de San?
> 
> yo me quedare a cobrar los dividendos,calculo que el año que viene ya estaremos por 5,8 para salir por estas mismas fechas::



El año que viene estarás igual de pillado. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Vengo a daros la buena nueva,

_Finlandia y Holanda siguen a Alemania e Italia coloca la deuda a precio de colapso
ambos países Rechazan la creación de eurobonos y apoyan una reforma de la UE al estilo merkel_

Por lo demás, me ca*o en la pu*a. Ahora resuta que despues de leerle las tripas a Thyssengroup con cariño, que si tanto grupo tecnológico y sus mil m**rdas. Pues vá y se comporta como una de las putit** de nuestro ibex, Arcelor. Salvo que está última aunque los indicadores marquen cambio, sigue teniendo unas velas de +-4%, vamos, lo que es una **tita. Hoy podía haber realizado una buena entrada. En fin, cosas.
Os pego la grafica con más detalle. El primer objetivo es 18.58% donde esta la fibo y por alli baja la DTA. Si la rompe, segunfo objetivo alcista serían 19,76, 2º fibo y base del cuello.

Se aceptan sugerencias.


----------



## Janus (25 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿A que precio piensas salir de San?
> 
> yo me quedare a cobrar los dividendos,calculo que el año que viene ya estaremos por 5,8 para salir por estas mismas fechas::



A 5,87 euros por acción en Diciembre 2011, as Janus said.


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vengo a daros la buena nueva,
> 
> _Finlandia y Holanda siguen a Alemania e Italia coloca la deuda a precio de colapso
> ambos países Rechazan la creación de eurobonos y apoyan una reforma de la UE al estilo merkel_
> ...



Buena 

He revisado el gráfico de DAI... a ver si mañana puedo colgar algo, porque estaba pendiente de ver qué hacía hoy para comentarte, pero también tiene pinta de rebotar a muy corto. En principio un cartucho de un sólo disparo.


----------



## vyk (25 Nov 2011)

Yo en San estoy pillado a 7,5. Casi ná...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A 5,87 euros por acción en Diciembre 2011, as Janus said.



Jo,jo,jo
que cabronazo::
ya,ya te seguire para recordarte tus pilladas je,je,je


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo en San estoy pillado a 7,5. Casi ná...



Eso le otorga a usted el derecho a sentarse en el asiento de alante, pa cuando
vayamos a la JGA ,en el bus el año que viene
Janus dice que no viene,....eso pensabamos todos ja,ja,ja


----------



## rosonero (25 Nov 2011)

Hoy me perdí la sesión pero veo que de nuevo ha habido derrapaje final de los usanos y es posible tener día de la marmota y abrir de nuevo el lunes sobre los 7700. 
No me perdonaría , después de leer a bertok, Claca, Janus y demás, apostando por el giro, perdérmelo o no haberlo siquiera intentado. Así que ya saben, bajen a recogerme el lunes a eso de los 7600-7650 y si eso luego ya giramos haciendo un doble suelo o un suelo redondeado de esos que tanto les gusta 

Saludos, buen finde !


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Hoy me perdí la sesión pero veo que de nuevo ha habido derrapaje final de los usanos y es posible tener día de la marmota y abrir de nuevo el lunes sobre los 7700.
> No me perdonaría , después de leer a bertok, Claca, Janus y demás, apostando por el giro, perdérmelo o no haberlo siquiera intentado. Así que ya saben, bajen a recogerme el lunes a eso de los 7600-7650 y si eso luego ya giramos haciendo un doble suelo o un suelo redondeado de esos que tanto les gusta
> 
> Saludos, buen finde !



busca un doble apoyo en rango horario ..... . No merece la pena precipitarse en pillar el tren.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Otra más de la serie teutona, Basf







Todavía no ha cumplido el objetivo del HCH. Anda metida en una cuña descendente. La subida de hoy hace que los indicadores intenten girarse al alza, podría ser el inicio del pullback que le llevaría a la base del cuello, chocar con el techo de la cuña y pabajo. En mi opinion demasiado riesgo para conseguir un 2%. 
Otra cosa es que pensemos que se ventila la bajista azul, que eso no era un HCH ni ná, liarnos la manta a la cabeza y tirar para 50, que sería un 6%. 
En mi opinión demasiado riesgo. Hay opciones mejores.

PD: (Esto lo hago por hobby. Ya se sabe, el que quiera los gráficos de ganar billetacos de verdad, que me mande un privado y negociamos el precio. 50€ por linea. 10€ más por línea si es a color.)


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Aquí:







Podría llegar hasta los 32,80 si supera los 30,90. La zona de soporte está más que clara. Como estamos bajistas, hay que pensar en un solo disparo especialmente porque el soporte, la directriz, es de las de un solo uso tras la reacción alcista luego de que se haga evidente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Nov 2011)

Mr. Claca...

wtf??

[YOUTUBE]fPJQw-x-xho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (25 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr. Claca...
> 
> wtf??
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fPJQw-x-xho[/YOUTUBE]



Un forero que a veces se pasa por el hilo y que no para de dar el coñazo con Ron Paul. Él ya sabe lo muy impresentable que es y se quedará sin güisqui porque nos lo habremos metido todo con fanta del Lidl.


----------



## Seren (25 Nov 2011)

Merkel y compañía no tienen ni pajorera idea, no aguantan dos asaltos más, puede que ya el 9 de diciembre. Esta Señora va a aprender mucho mucho de economía en este mandato, todavía no se ha enterado de que va el asunto. Muy pronto, antes de fin de año, su pais se verá afectado y se preguntará que demonios pasa si lo hacemos todo bien. Cuando el euro siga bajando, el dax y resto de mercados cayendo, el dinero huyendo de europa, los mercados aparcarán el problema periférico y se centrarán en alemania que la verán como el origen y la solución del problema. A partir de ahí dejará también de ser un lugar seguro y empezará a subir su bono con por ejemplo el de USA. Entonces algún asustado asesor irá a susurrarle a la Merkel que qué hacer, que se va a empezar a destruir económicamente al pais, que el pais era igual de vulnerable que los otros y el pueblo alemán lo empezará a notar y perder ella popularidad para las elecciones. Una cosa pasaría entonces por su cabeza:
_La culpa es de Italia, Grecia, España, Irlanda...el euro juntos no tiene futuro, puedo proponer una división de un núcleo duro, y quien no cumpla se salga. _La respuesta de los mercados sería mucha más sangre aún ante una situación totalmente incierta de impagos y vete a saber. La Sra. Merkel rapidamente se enteraría(no se había dado cuenta antes) que el ahora su gran aliado y buen estudiante Finlandia es económicamente más pequeño que Madrid y Holanda la cuarta parte de Italia y que poco poco le van ayudar con el pufo que tienen con el 40% de la eurozona. El economista-asesor mas allegado le sugeriría que ese no es el buen camino. Y ella diría.. _¿no nos podemos aislar o proteger? _No Sra. los paises desarrollados y capitalistas desde hace mas de un siglo, ahora mas aún por la tecnología, vivimos en un mundo interconectado y muy rápido en los que unos sacamos beneficios de otros, y la idea es ser el mejor dentro de éste tinglado, nunca fuera porque si no nos vamos hacia Cuba.
_¿Que queda entonces?_ pregutará ella, nos vamos a la ruina...Pues Sra. Merkel, no queda otra que Eurobonos, unión fiscal, un BCE que gobierne para todos e imprima cuando haga falta. La respuesta será: _bien hagamoslo pero si la cosa no sale bien nos salimos de la unión que para estar mal estamos mal sólos_. La respuesta en los mercados instantaneamente sería subidón, vuelta a la normalidad, aqui no ha pasado nada, estamos en una nueva etapa incierta pero prometedora...y collejón a la Merkel.


----------



## bertok (25 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Merkel y compañía no tienen ni pajorera idea, no aguantan dos asaltos más, puede que ya el 9 de diciembre. Esta Señora va a aprender mucho mucho de economía en este mandato, todavía no se ha enterado de que va el asunto. Muy pronto, antes de fin de año, su pais se verá afectado y se preguntará que demonios pasa si lo hacemos todo bien. Cuando el euro siga bajando, el dax y resto de mercados cayendo, el dinero huyendo de europa, los mercados aparcarán el problema periférico y se centrarán en alemania que la verán como el origen y la solución del problema. A partir de ahí dejará también de ser un lugar seguro y empezará a subir su bono con por ejemplo el de USA. Entonces algún asustado asesor irá a susurrarle a la Merkel que qué hacer, que se va a empezar a destruir económicamente al pais, que el pais era igual de vulnerable que los otros y el pueblo alemán lo empezará a notar y perder ella popularidad para las elecciones. Una cosa pasaría entonces por su cabeza:
> _La culpa es de Italia, Grecia, España, Irlanda...el euro juntos no tiene futuro, puedo proponer una división de un núcleo duro, y quien no cumpla se salga. _La respuesta de los mercados sería mucha más sangre aún ante una situación totalmente incierta de impagos y vete a saber. La Sra. Merkel rapidamente se enteraría(no se había dado cuenta antes) que el ahora su gran aliado y buen estudiante Finlandia es económicamente más pequeño que Madrid y Holanda la cuarta parte de Italia y que poco poco le van ayudar con el pufo que tienen con el 40% de la eurozona. El economista-asesor mas allegado le sugeriría que ese no es el buen camino. Y ella diría.. _¿no nos podemos aislar o proteger? _No Sra. los paises desarrollados y capitalistas desde hace mas de un siglo, ahora mas aún por la tecnología, vivimos en un mundo interconectado y muy rápido en los que unos sacamos beneficios de otros, y la idea es ser el mejor dentro de éste tinglado, nunca fuera porque si no nos vamos hacia Cuba.
> _¿Que queda entonces?_ pregutará ella, nos vamos a la ruina...Pues Sra. Merkel, *no queda otra que Eurobonos, unión fiscal, un BCE que gobierne para todos e imprima cuando haga falta*. La respuesta será: _bien hagamoslo pero si la cosa no sale bien nos salimos de la unión que para estar mal estamos mal sólos_. La respuesta en los mercados instantaneamente sería subidón, vuelta a la normalidad, aqui no ha pasado nada, estamos en una nueva etapa incierta pero prometedora...y collejón a la Merkel.



A base de hostias pero así será.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo en San estoy pillado a 7,5. Casi ná...



Pfffff, yo tengo a 6,97. Nos vemos en la JGA.


----------



## vyk (26 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pfffff, yo tengo a 6,97. Nos vemos en la JGA.



Bah!...yo ya me lo tomo con filosofía...ahí las dejo...


----------



## ponzi (26 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pfffff, yo tengo a 6,97. Nos vemos en la JGA.



Yo pensaba que estaba en el top one de precio san (recuerdo 6'29) ¿Ha metido mucho? Esperemos que tengamos suerte y salgamos con honor...Pd: Nos vemos en la JGA

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Y por último BMW. Parece que los leoncios se han enterado que el sr. Chinito está de vaciones con el consiguiente incremento en las ventas ::







Parece que está haciendo una estrella vespertina (mwhahahaha siempre quise decir esto). Si Tira hacia arriba objetivos 53,8x y 55,2x. Lo bueno de este escenario es que la linea de apoyo nos ayudaría a colocar los stops. Si ests última vela fuese el chocolate del loro, el precio iría a apoyarse en la DTA verde que viene desde tiemps inmemoriales.

Buen finde, mañana si no echan el derbuy por la tele, colgaré otros dos más. 
Ah por cierto, he hablado con un compalero de trabajo, la inflacccccción rampante esa de comprarte un coche y venderlo por más pasta fué hace tiempo, ahora solo tienen un 5% ::. Lo de las mulheres si es cierto :fiufiu:


----------



## Drinito (26 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pfffff, yo tengo a 6,97. Nos vemos en la JGA.




Yo a 9

(Aunque por fortuna???????? compradas para la jubilación)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Merkel y compañía no tienen ni pajorera idea, no aguantan dos asaltos más, puede que ya el 9 de diciembre. Esta Señora va a aprender mucho mucho de economía en este mandato, todavía no se ha enterado de que va el asunto. Muy pronto, antes de fin de año, su pais se verá afectado y se preguntará que demonios pasa si lo hacemos todo bien. *Cuando el euro siga bajando*, el dax y resto de mercados cayendo, *el dinero huyendo de europa*, los mercados aparcarán el problema periférico y se centrarán en alemania que la verán como el origen y la solución del problema. A partir de ahí dejará también de ser un lugar seguro y empezará a subir su bono con por ejemplo el de USA. Entonces algún asustado asesor irá a susurrarle a la Merkel que qué hacer, que se va a empezar a destruir económicamente al pais, que el pais era igual de vulnerable que los otros y el pueblo alemán lo empezará a notar y perder ella popularidad para las elecciones. Una cosa pasaría entonces por su cabeza:
> _La culpa es de Italia, Grecia, España, Irlanda...el euro juntos no tiene futuro, puedo proponer una división de un núcleo duro, y quien no cumpla se salga. _La respuesta de los mercados sería mucha más sangre aún ante una situación totalmente incierta de impagos y vete a saber. La Sra. Merkel rapidamente se enteraría(no se había dado cuenta antes) que el ahora su gran aliado y buen estudiante Finlandia es económicamente más pequeño que Madrid y Holanda la cuarta parte de Italia y que poco poco le van ayudar con el pufo que tienen con el 40% de la eurozona. El economista-asesor mas allegado le sugeriría que ese no es el buen camino. Y ella diría.. _¿no nos podemos aislar o proteger? _No Sra. los paises desarrollados y capitalistas desde hace mas de un siglo, ahora mas aún por la tecnología, vivimos en un mundo interconectado y muy rápido en los que unos sacamos beneficios de otros, y la idea es ser el mejor dentro de éste tinglado, nunca fuera porque si no nos vamos hacia Cuba.
> _¿Que queda entonces?_ pregutará ella, nos vamos a la ruina...Pues Sra. Merkel, *no queda otra que Eurobonos*, unión fiscal, un BCE que gobierne para todos e imprima cuando haga falta. La respuesta será: _bien hagamoslo pero si la cosa no sale bien nos salimos de la unión que para estar mal estamos mal sólos_. La respuesta en los mercados instantaneamente sería subidón, vuelta a la normalidad, aqui no ha pasado nada, estamos en una nueva etapa incierta pero prometedora...y collejón a la Merkel.



Un par de preguntas. Por aprender.
Tengo entendido que la mayor parte de la economía europea está basada en consumo interno, un 75% creo recordar. Bajadas del euro no hacen más que mejorar nuestras exportaciones,¿no?. 
¿Donde ve usted que este saliendo dinero de la zona €? De verdad que es sin dudar de lo que dice. 
Es que fíjese usted que yo lo que creo es que está habiendo un trasvase de $ a €. Pero como las dos divisas están tan hecha mierda, a una le tenía que tocar bajar más. ¿Como se hace este trasvase? Pues jodiendo al € para que me den más € por cada $. ¿Todo esto para que? Pues porque si la deuda europeda es impagable, la americana me parece que ya es el despiporre. Pero vamos que esta teoría es de el sr. Starkiller y particularmente, bajo mi sego magufil, le veo sentido. 
También está el proceso unificador de europa. ¿iban a soltar los caciques nacionales poder sobre su cortijo para dárselo a un ente supranacional? Si no es a hostias no, ténganlo por seguro. 
Lo de los eurobonos es un hecho, la cuestión es el precio a pagar por ello.
La peponada será de órdago. Efecto Tunel de los 8000 a los 10700. :baba:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Pongo un gráfico algo cutre, pero ilustrativo a la perfección del comportamiento de una estructura de fibos y encima actual y además, es el valor más operado en Europa junto al futuro del Dax. Se trata del cruce euro/dólar, con una nobleza técnica extrema (muy propia de este cruce y actualmente del eur/yen) camino ya al 0% del retroceso de esta primera bajista. Bueno, el corto recomendado desde los 1,381 ha salido muy bien, incluso con pocos ajustes. Este estructura casi perfecta, corrigió al 61,8% al tick con 3 decimales de 4 (o 5 si se observa en otras plataformas).
Estamos ya cerquita de una segunda estructura bajista pendiente de activación que en caso de activar, nos mandaría a la zona de 1,24 (devaluación indirecta, no por parte del BCE, si por parte de los mercados, lo que nos hará pagar entre otras cosas la gasolina, gas etc a precios muy elevados, pero eso es para otro enlace del foro).


----------



## faraico (26 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo pensaba que estaba en el top one de precio san (recuerdo 6'29) ¿Ha metido mucho? Esperemos que tengamos suerte y salgamos con honor...Pd: Nos vemos en la JGA
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Ese top one es de aprendiz::

Aquí estoy yo con 8....7,33.....6,50 y 5,20.....desgraciadamente empecé a seguir este hilo y aprender lo del stop hace muy poquito....

El 40% de las acciones están pilladas a 5,20, así que podría ser más dramático:cook:

Esperad, que me está sonando el móvil y es Botín, me dice no sé qué de una Junta...que si palco de honor o no sé qué)


Ya, ya lo sé...::::::


----------



## ponzi (26 Nov 2011)

¿Habeis visto la noticia de rastani? Segun el 3 bancos en europa posiblemente quebraran en enero,uno ingles y dos europeos.....¿cuales creeis que pueden ser? Bnp,societe,san,ing???? Los dos europeos aparecieron en la lista de demasiados grandes para caer....algun entendido serio en el tema, que novil de fiabilidad se puede dar a esta noticia?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (26 Nov 2011)

Rastani es un pelao.

Ese no es el que dijo lo de Goldman Sachs rules the world??

Si es ese, ni caso...se descubrió que era mentira que era broker


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ese top one es de aprendiz::
> 
> Aquí estoy yo con 8....7,33.....6,50 y 5,20.....desgraciadamente empecé a seguir este hilo y aprender lo del stop hace muy poquito....
> 
> ...



Es ustec un patriota piramidador. La orden del tioson de oro se la tendrían que dar a ustec y no a sarkozy!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver, encuesta express
> 
> *¿quién va largo y quién va corto?*
> 
> Hagamos las pandillas...



Largo, en la acción de cabecera del hilo. 3000 cogidas el lunes, al caer de 5.45, aunque ahora mismo no tengo a mano las cuentas para indicar el precio medio (contando las operaciones que llevo desde que deje lo del l/p) lo que es seguro es que Botín me sigue. debiendo algunas manzanas.

Janus, ojalá y veamos ese 5,87 el mes quw viene :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> P
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Una pregunta Sr. ANHQV (a.k.a. Lord of Fibos). ¿Usted traza los niveles fibo desde max de máximos de mayo hasta mínimos de OCT operando luego en consecuencia? ¿o bien realiza otras hipótesis para poder empezar a trabajar desde antes?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Mucho se habla sobre Santander, no suelo indicar mucho de este valor pq como Telefónica, me parece el valor que todo el mundo compra, es decir, el valor gacelero por excelencia y al igual que TEF, muy correlacionado con la formación del IBEX, pero veamos.
Así como el IBEX, hizo una formación de doble techo en 11.000 ptos activada sobre los 9300 y que nos envió a los 7600 (incluso menos en septiembre) y que ha aguantado por la ilógica tenencia de los accionistas de TEF por la promesa de un dividendo que entiendo que no se va a repartir dado su rebaja de beneficio del 60-70%. En el caso, de SAN, el doble techo en los 9,5 activado al caer de los 6,5, nos enviaría a la zona de los 3,5 (es un doble techo muy perfecto por cierto). En todo caso, ha activado una tercera estructura poco perfecta, por lo que para los que estén dentro, sería importante recuperar los 5,7-5,8 y yo saldría, pero eso yo, antes del próximo vencimiento (coincidente con cuadruple hora bruja) o esperaría ya para el muy largo plazo. A mi no me gusta nada, pero bueno, como siempre, a ver qué ocurre. Por cierto, la media de 50 sesiones está pasando a ser la resistencia clave ultimamente, tuvo una intentona con la de 200, pero mínima, tocar y volver.


----------



## ponzi (26 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Rastani es un pelao.
> 
> Ese no es el que dijo lo de Goldman Sachs rules the world??
> 
> Si es ese, ni caso...se descubrió que era mentira que era broker



Estaba investigando un poco sobre el, es la 1 vez que leo algo sobre el, y parece bastante poco de fiar, aun asi como esta el patio nunca se sabe. Hay una frase en una de las paredes de uno de mis sitios preferidos de madrid ( las cuevas) Era algo asi como " El que parece mas loco muchas veces es el mas cuerdo en este mundo de locos"...

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (26 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba investigando un poco sobre el, es la 1 vez que leo algo sobre el, y parece bastante poco de fiar, aun asi como esta el patio nunca se sabe. Hay una frase en una de las paredes de uno de mis sitios preferidos de madrid ( las cuevas) Era algo asi como " El que parece mas loco muchas veces es el mas cuerdo en este mundo de locos"...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Las cuevas de sesamo?

Que mitico!!

Aprovecho para corregir mis entradas a san...no son a 6,50 las del tercer paquete sino a 5,87....la cosa mejora claramente...jejej


Saludos!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2011)

Recién llegado de ver Margin Call con la novia. Casi se me duerme... Yo he disfrutado bastante. Había un grupo de 4 quinceañeras delante, creo que no han debido ponerse de acuerdo en qué película ver, y alguna habrá dicho: "Pues esta de Spacey, Irons, Demi Moore y el de El Mentalista"... Creo que tras escuchar durante hora y media apalancamientos, volatilidad, activos tóxicos... Han decidido que ya son sólo 3 amigas.

Para Basf esperaré un poco más de caida entonces para meterla en la saca.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una pregunta Sr. ANHQV (a.k.a. Lord of Fibos). ¿Usted traza los niveles fibo desde max de máximos de mayo hasta mínimos de OCT operando luego en consecuencia? ¿o bien realiza otras hipótesis para poder empezar a trabajar desde antes?



ahora te contesto, perdona.


----------



## ponzi (26 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Las cuevas de sesamo?
> 
> Que mitico!!
> 
> ...



Si son las del sesamo de huertas...Ir con los amigos , tomarse una sangria mientras se escucha al pianista y de refilon lees algunas grandes frases, por lo menos a mi me sube la moral y me hace pensar

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ese top one es de aprendiz::
> 
> Aquí estoy yo con 8....7,33.....6,50 y 5,20.....desgraciadamente empecé a seguir este hilo y aprender lo del stop hace muy poquito....
> 
> ...



jo
Espero no estar dentro para cuando compres a 4


----------



## ponzi (26 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recién llegado de ver Margin Call con la novia. Casi se me duerme... Yo he disfrutado bastante. Había un grupo de 4 quinceañeras delante, creo que no han debido ponerse de acuerdo en qué película ver, y alguna habrá dicho: "Pues esta de Spacey, Irons, Demi Moore y el de El Mentalista"... Creo que tras escuchar durante hora y media apalancamientos, volatilidad, activos tóxicos... Han decidido que ya son sólo 3 amigas.
> 
> Para Basf esperaré un poco más de caida entonces para meterla en la saca.



Lo que hubiese dado por escuchar a las 4 discutiendo a la salida del cine jajajaja. A veces con tanto fibo, canales, cortos etc , uno olvida los grandes pequeños momentos de la vida. A mi la peli me gusto, pero no te dio la impresion que falta guion? Se salva por las grandes actuaciones.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una pregunta Sr. ANHQV (a.k.a. Lord of Fibos). ¿Usted traza los niveles fibo desde max de máximos de mayo hasta mínimos de OCT operando luego en consecuencia? ¿o bien realiza otras hipótesis para poder empezar a trabajar desde antes?



No me llames Sr hombre!! (es cierto, tuve un mala reacción un día con un compañero del foro, pero pelillos a la mar).
Te comento. la estructuras las puedes usar desde minutos (en el intradía son muy válidas) hasta en años, el IBEX, el DOW etc o cualquier índice han formado desde su inicio las 2-3-5 estructuras muy bien realizadas en el muy largo plazo (con rango lógico de miles de puntos).
En el euro/dólar, después del subidón a los 1,6, bajada con estructuras y de nuevo impulso hasta los 1,494, ha formado 2 estructuras de corto plazo que verás en azul. La que pongo siempre es la de más medio plazo en rojo, ya que la fiabilidad es muy segura en dos, por tanto, voy a una estructura más amplia para proyectar mayores objetivos, pero cuidando que me respete muy bien los retrocesos (38,2-50 y 61,8, hay 2 más, pero no me son muy fiables siempre, éstos sí). Las estructuras corrigen en ese rango y la estructura perfecta debería corregir siempre hasta el 61,8% y el euro-dólar lo ha realizado como verás. Cuando entrar? según los niveles de fibos y todos lar armas que tenemos de AT (formaciones de velas, osciladores, medias, figuras chartistas, elliot etc). Para mi el rango del retroceso en donde estamos suele dar pipos, en general, se debería entrar cuando la activa la segunda estructura (sabemos hasta donde podría llegar + o -).
Yo me he aventurado a decir que esta estructura es de medio plazo pq está realizando un trazado muy no sé ortodoxo, muy teórico y ahora, estaremos pendientes de que rompa el mínimo de la estructura o si se mantiene durante un tiempo en este nivel.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que hubiese dado por escuchar a las 4 discutiendo a la salida del cine jajajaja. A veces con tanto fibo, canales, cortos etc , uno olvida los grandes pequeños momentos de la vida. A mi la peli me gusto, pero no te dio la impresion que falta guion? Se salva por las grandes actuaciones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yo intento no olvidarlo nunca. Disfruto mucho con pequeñas cosas, e intento al menos una vez al día tener un momento de "felicidad". A veces es un rato con mis sobrinas (2 y 5 años -a la segunda le expliqué el otro día lo que era la inflación-), un partido con amigos, una cena buena con mi novia... pero ir al cine es sin duda lo que mejor R/R ofrece. Ya puede ser mala, mala la película, que simplemente entrar, sentarme y esperar a ver qué me ofrecen... lo compensa de sobra. Me sigo medio emocionando cuando empieza la película... y eso que voy como mínimo cada 8-10 días.

Respecto a la película, sí, creo que le falta algo. Algo más del background de los personajes, relaciones entre ellos, quizá algún toque de humor... Pero aún así, como amante del mundillo me ha gustado. Y la decisión de: "seremos los primeros y el mundo que arree..." puedo imaginar una reunión así, tal como debió ser.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo intento no olvidarlo nunca. Disfruto mucho con pequeñas cosas, e intento al menos una vez al día tener un momento de "felicidad". A veces es un rato con mis sobrinas (2 y 5 años -a la segunda le expliqué el otro día lo que era la inflación-), un partido con amigos, una cena buena con mi novia... pero ir al cine es sin duda lo que mejor R/R ofrece. Ya puede ser mala, mala la película, que simplemente entrar, sentarme y esperar a ver qué me ofrecen... lo compensa de sobra. Me sigo medio emocionando cuando empieza la película... y eso que voy como mínimo cada 8-10 días.
> 
> Respecto a la película, sí, creo que le falta algo. Algo más del background de los personajes, relaciones entre ellos, quizá algún toque de humor... Pero aún así, como amante del mundillo me ha gustado. Y la decisión de: "seremos los primeros y el mundo que arree..." puedo imaginar una reunión así, tal como debió ser.



Comparto gustos con vosotros, yo también disfruto de esa manera, ya el hecho de estar en una sala, bien cómodo y expectante da una sensación de relajación que vale mucho más de lo que pensamos. Además, el cine implica siempre un ejercicio de reflexión, valoración a posteriori y todos sabemos para que son válidos esos ejercicios en este mundillo del trading etc.


----------



## ex-perto (26 Nov 2011)

estamos en el GG (Gran Guano) definitivamente, ahora es esperar suelo, yo lo vuelvo a ver en los 5500, igual que hace 2 años, se abre la porra, encuesta de tema mitico, en que punto del ibex rebotaremos para arriba un 20%?

experto: 5500


----------



## ponzi (26 Nov 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> estamos en el GG (Gran Guano) definitivamente, ahora es esperar suelo, yo lo vuelvo a ver en los 5500, igual que hace 2 años, se abre la porra, encuesta de tema mitico, en que punto del ibex rebotaremos para arriba un 20%?
> 
> experto: 5500



En 2009 el suelo fue 6xxx y el pico era bastante.No bajamos de 6000

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (26 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

Pues a mi también me gusta ir al cine pero no voy porque:

- Es muy difícil encontrar cines que den las pelis en V.O.S. por donde vivo y ya hace mucho que no me gusta verlas dobladas.

- Es caro desde mi punto de vista, aunque eso es algo general para todo lo relacionado con la cultura en Hispanistán.

- Para colmo oigo un poco mal (otra razón por la que prefiero ver V.O.S.), pero es que los trailers los ponen a un volumen aceptable para mi y me entero de todo, sin embargo en la película el volumen lo ponen ligeramente por debajo de mi umbral. Me parece esta una actitud un tanto hipócrita por parte de los cines y que además no entiendo muy bien.

- ¡Que le den a la Sinde! me voy al cinetube, esta es medio en broma medio en serio porque la mayor parte de lo que veo lo compro en DVD, cuyos precios además compensan sobradamente cualquier sesión de cine en sala y si te gusta la peli repites las veces que quieres.


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Nov 2011)

Buenos días.

Leyendo las últimas páginas, he visto que, en el auditorio de Santander, me tendré que conformar con una entrada de *general de pie*.

Mis San las tengo compradas a6,2 y 5,4. Para más INRI, no son muchas.

Un saludo y buen finde a todos-as.

Por cierto, me alegro de ver de nuevo al señor ANHQV.

PD: de la JGA de Telefónica mejor ni hablar, creo que estoy invitado a ella, siempre en general de pie, cienes y cienes de años.


----------



## bertok (26 Nov 2011)

Interesante artículo para complicar más la situación

Eurobonos, no gracias. La deuda no se soluciona con ms deuda - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Gotterdamerung (26 Nov 2011)

El Canario en la mina:

La peor semana de acción de gracias desde 1932

Stocks: Worst Thanksgiving Drop Since


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

hablando de cine, no se pueden perder:
MERCADO DE FUTUROS - Trailer - YouTube

Ademas sale el señor Fran200 en el trailer comprando 7 futuros. :XX:

Crisis, que crisis, para vivir asi, mejor no morirse.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Leyendo las últimas páginas, he visto que, en el auditorio de Santander, me tendré que conformar con una entrada de *general de pie*.
> 
> ...



Gracias, tuvo un mal pronto, nada más. El objetivo de Santander de mi gráfico anterior en los 3,5-3,6 € a 3 meses lo veo fiable por el doble techo muy perfecto en los 9,5 activado al caer de los 6,5 con recorrido en 3 €, que además va a coincidir entiendo con una 3ª estructura de impulso acelerada que coincidirá a su vez con una aceleración de las pendientes de las medias (eso se ve en el gráfico).
En todo caso, creo que tendremos un pull próximo que lo podría llevar bien a los 5,7-6 € y poder salir. A veces es mejor salir con pérdidas que aguantar hasta el infinito esperando recuperar (y ejemplos, hay muchísimos, basta con ver los gráficos de Sacyr, Ferrovial, Santander recomendado por Hódar en los 10 €, Tef, Acerinox, etc etc etc), operación que sale mal, pues fuera, y ya saldrán otras bien.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Nov 2011)

Hodar, de que me suena a mi ese nombre.

Ah, si, es este: Anlisis Hdar: Todos convertidos en inversores a largo,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gracias, tuvo un mal pronto, nada más. El objetivo de Santander de mi gráfico anterior en los 3,5-3,6 € a 3 meses lo veo fiable por el doble techo muy perfecto en los 9,5 activado al caer de los 6,5 con recorrido en 3 €, que además va a coincidir entiendo con una 3ª estructura de impulso acelerada que coincidirá a su vez con una aceleración de las pendientes de las medias (eso se ve en el gráfico).
> En todo caso, creo que tendremos un pull próximo que lo podría llevar bien a los 5,7-6 € y poder salir. A veces es mejor salir con pérdidas que aguantar hasta el infinito esperando recuperar (y ejemplos, hay muchísimos, basta con ver los gráficos de Sacyr, Ferrovial, Santander recomendado por Hódar en los 10 €, Tef, Acerinox, etc etc etc), operación que sale mal, pues fuera, y ya saldrán otras bien.



Gracias, sus comentarios son de gran utilidad para mi pequeña economía.

Tengo prestas ordenes de venta asumiendo algunas pérdidas.

Iremos aprendiendo de la manao de usted y de otros expertos foreros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Gracios Sr. ANHQV. Muy divulgativo. Ya he recuperado mi libro AT de los mercados fiancieros y le voy a echar un ojo al capitulo de ondas para refrescar. 
Y dejen de dar el coñazo con que no les hable de usted o me refiera o ustedes como sr.
Cuando llegué al hilo era asi. Son nuestras constumbres y tenemos que respetarlas.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> hablando de cine, no se pueden perder:
> MERCADO DE FUTUROS - Trailer - YouTube
> ...



Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, primero la imagen







Me ponen de los putos nervios los perroflautas que se quedan a mitad camino entre lo que ellos entienden por parodia y por reflexión profunda. Bueno, en realidad me ponen de los putos nervios los perroflautas.

Hay miles de motivos para criticar al sistema, pero si solo saben hacerlo de esta forma maniquea, estúpida, con un mal guión (para hacer una crítica creíble lo primero es que la escena suene creíble, no juntar cuatro expresiones y hacer que un papanatas las repita como un loro), con una peor interpretación y con una imagen de la realidad que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, mejor que se quedasen en su casa (y que no pillasen subvención, claro). 

Margin call tiene el defecto, para el que esto sea un defecto, de que parece una obra de teatro trasladada al cine. Le faltan las subtramas a las que nos ha acostumbrado el cine moderno (o las series modernas, que es donde realmente se hace cinematografía hoy en día), y el trasfondo de los personajes lo tienes que captar en detalles como que a KS le preocupe más su perro que despedir a no sé cuantos (cosa que, en el fondo, nos pasaría un poco a todos, digo yo; yo no he tenido que despedir a nadie en mi vida, pero mi perro era mi perro, coño). Pero todo lo que pasa es creíble, y salvo por la cuidada manufactura, podría pasar perfectamente por una grabación en directo de lo que pasó en realidad en 2008. 

La mierda esa de cine-documental que ha linkado chinito, por otra parte, es pura bazofia. Mucho mejor sería que fuese muda, con carteles indicando "Malvado trader cometiendo fechorías de trader". "Malvado especulador exponiendo su desalmado plan para aplastar un antiguo paraíso comunista", y así. 

Pero al no ser muda, es inevitable caer en la cuenta de que se trata de un malbaratado esfuerzo de una cuadrilla de perroflautas autoimportantes que no saben actuar, ni dirigir ni escribir, y que no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan, tratando de epatar a la audiencia. Son tan necios y lo hacen tan mal que no hay quien se tome en serio nada de lo que hacen. 

Porque lo cojonudo de estas filípicas maniqueas es que los ejpeculadores siempre son malísimos, pero nunca se fija la cámara en el hinbersoh. Y yo conozco a más de uno y de dos perroflautas absolutamente críticos con el malvado sistema capitalista, que, curiosamente, han puesto en práctica todas las operaciones de altas finanzas del ejpeculador hispano: pasapiserismo, compra burbujeada de segundo piso con hipoteca en yenes para alquilar, compra de piso con bicho mediante hipoteca inversa (y además, se mudan al piso). Vamos todo el catálogo de lo que supongo que serán las principales críticas de esa película, y desde luego ellos se tienen por lo mas progre, alternativo y concienciado con los débiles que hay.

En el fondo son como el Ja y la Pe: izquierdistas radicales, propalestinos, antiyankis... que van a tener a su hijo en el Cedars-Sinai, porque ellos lo valen y, nos ha jodido, son muy de izquierdas, pero no tontos...

Buff, ya me he quedado más tranquilo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ese top one es de aprendiz::
> 
> Aquí estoy yo con 8....7,33.....6,50 y 5,20.....desgraciadamente empecé a seguir este hilo y aprender lo del stop hace muy poquito....
> 
> ...



¿No será el del polo rosa? ::







No te preocupes todos hemos pasado por alguna de esas, yo me zampé unas bbva de 8 a 7 pero hay que cortar de raíz y no esperar a piramidar más abajo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (26 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Como una imagen vale más que mil palabras, primero la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que ha linKado chinito es un trailer. Por lo que dices ni has visto la peli, ni sabes que generalizar es de ignorantes.

Se te nota una rabia hacia no se qué, poco saludable, te aleja de la realidad.
Un saludo.



*Aquí podéis poner vuestras opiniones.*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...turos-documental-espanol-sobre-la-crisis.html


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracios Sr. ANHQV. Muy divulgativo. Ya he recuperado mi libro AT de los mercados fiancieros y le voy a echar un ojo al capitulo de ondas para refrescar.
> Y dejen de dar el coñazo con que no les hable de usted o me refiera o ustedes como sr.
> Cuando llegué al hilo era asi. Son nuestras constumbres y tenemos que respetarlas.



No hay mucha literatura de este tema y la que hay por lo que he visto es en inglés (en España hay muy poquita aficción al AT, quizás pq se nos ha vendido muy bien la cultura de la noticia). En todo caso, quiero enseñarte un ejemplo de lo que suele ocurrir cuando se forman 3 estructuras (como siempre, 2 fiables, pero puede haber una tercera) en el sentido que podemos calcular hasta donde se puede dilatar el precio. No es manipulación para nada, uniendo el máximo de la primera estructura al primer fibo (61,8 de retroceso) de la gran estructura de dilatación (de un gran período que englobe las 3) y a partir de ese primer fibo expandiendo la estructura, veremos donde es el final y se puede comprobar, como los precios suelen llegar (no siempre) hasta el final de la misma).
Un ejemplo, el del DAX y su subida desde los 3500 ptos hasta los 7600 ptos.
A veces parece magia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Nov 2011)

Hoyga usted, relajese buen hombre.

No soy critico de cine, bueno si pero para mi, y los que me escuchan o hacen que me escuchan. La vi en un pase por un amigo, y es un documental que muestra una realidad de España en la burbuja. He puesto el trailer, porque me acorde de la secuencia de los que hablan por telefono comprando futuros, y me hizo gracia para el hilo, nada mas.

Señor Pepe Broz, le veo comprometido, sepa que BMW tiene ahora motores activeHybrid, puede consultarme por mp.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Lo que ha linKado chinito es un trailer. Por lo que dices ni has visto la peli, ni sabes que generalizar es de ignorantes.
> 
> Se te nota una rabia hacia no se qué, poco saludable, te aleja de la realidad.
> Un saludo.
> ...





> No sé si el titulo es muy acertado.
> 
> De traders y trades se habla poco, de hecho aparecen sin más comentarios. (pero se ponen en el trailer)
> 
> ...



El título no es bueno. Dos de las escenas que se eligen para el trailer no son significativas, y, lo que es peor, son malas de cojones; ¿qué es esa mierda de "empleaban las palabras con el mismo significado de siempre, pero las palabras ya no significaban lo mismo"? ¿Un "inserte aquí pensamiento aleatorio supuestamente profundo, con voz en off, mientras copio un escenario de la primera temporada de The Wire y pongo tres saltimbanquis a dar volatines, que queda moderno y gafapasta"? Y de la escena de los traders puesta sin más, no me hace falta decir nada, porque sobran las palabras.

Las escenas del trailer son grotescas, no por lo que pretenden transmitir, sino por lo mal hechas que están. Si se pretende hacer un documental 100% observacional sobre el fútbol, dejando que los actores hagan lo que puedan, y con un guión endeble, por ser piadoso, se puede escoger a actores que sepan jugar al fútbol, con lo cual la cosa quedará medio aliñada, en el mejor de los casos, o se puede coger a gente que no haya visto un balón en su vida, con lo cual en la pantalla aparecerá un grupo de gañanes persiguiendo un balón sin ton ni son que causarán vergüenza ajena a cualquiera que sepa algo de lo que es el fútbol. 

Dejo a su elección clasificar entre esas dos opciones las escenas de los traders y de la feria inmobiliaria que aparecen en el trailer. 
 
Y si el título es inadecuado, y la directora no está satisfecha con el trabajo, y lo mejor que puede decir un conocido, como supongo que es usted, es que es "recomendable, sin más pretensiones", ¿qué quiere que opinemos los demás?

Lamento ser tan crítico, pero es que en este puto país se lleva mucho tiempo diciéndole a todo el que hace algo mal en su ámbito profesional que "lo que tú necesitas para esto son dos tardes", y lo malo es que la gente se lo ha acabado creyendo. Hoy mismo el inútil de Zapatero ha tenido los huevos de decir que se marcha orgulloso "porque ha sido útil a la gente de este país". Y el tío se lo cree, porque está rodeado de pelotas que se lo han estado diciendo, por compasión o por interés personal. 

Pues bien, a mí entender, teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un proyecto profesional, estrenado en festivales (donde recibe menciones especiales, hay que joderse) el trailer ese (ciertamente no he visto la película y no la veré) es una mierda, por los motivos que he indicado en este post y en el anterior.


----------



## Pepe Broz (26 Nov 2011)

Cierto es que el trailer no está a la altura, toda la razón.
Señor Chinito disculpen por el off-topic, vuelvan por favor a hablar de bolsa que es lo que nos interesa. 
Tengo preferencia por los Volvo, espero que no le importe.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Nov 2011)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Cierto es que el trailer no está a la altura, toda la razón.
> Señor Chinito disculpen por el off-topic, vuelvan por favor a hablar de bolsa que es lo que nos interesa.
> Tengo preferencia por los Volvo, espero que no le importe.



Y yo estoy cascarrabias hoy. 

Llevo más de una semana enterrado debajo de una montaña de mierda en el trabajo que no he provocado yo, pero que me toca limpiar a mí, y este trailer se ha cruzado en mi camino. :o


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2011)

EL IFR de esta semana viene... pa mear y no echar gota. 

A los largos y muy largos en SAN les recomiendo este artículo:

Don’t mess with bondholders: a salutary lesson for Santander

Especialmente esta parte:



> “It smells like there’s an event around the corner, maybe a *profit warning*, or an *expensive restructuring*. I would want to wait until some kind of event is out of the way and I can look at them as a *new Santander trimmed down in size* which has done a lot about recognising asset quality and has done something about its costs. A comprehensive overhaul possibly accompanied by some sort of management change might afford me *the possibility of giving them the benefit of the doubt again.*”



Exactamente a ésto me refería cuando compraba SAN a 3.XX. Ahora será a 3.000. Si es que para entonces sigo financieramente vivo, claro. Porque en otros artículos ya dan por hecho un cierre del grifo crediticio masivo, absoluto e inmediato. Ni un euro, para nadie. Tampoco renovaciones.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

Como cada finde estoy repasando el IBEX al completo y vaya tela señores, vaya tela.


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2011)

> “Banks need to reduce their balance sheets as much as €5trn in assets over the next three years or so,” he added. “The problem is that there just aren’t enough buyers. Most banks will be forced to hold on to much of this stuff to maturity, which will affect their ability to lend and impact on the real economy.”





> “Many banks in Europe have been looking to sell assets for the past couple of years. If those disposals haven’t been closed in better markets, what makes anyone think they can do it now in larger amounts and much more volatile markets?”



a modo resumen...

Citas para la semana que viene:

Lunes: Italia y Bélgica intentan colocar deuda
Martes: Italia intenta colocar deuda
Miércoles: adivine-quien intenta colocar deuda.
Jueves: Francia intentará colocar deuda.
Viernes: Lo intentará España.

Tamaños: Italia 17.500 millones, Francia 4500 millones. ¿alguien tiene el dato de España? calculo que entre 3 y 5 mil millones...


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Como cada finde estoy repasando el IBEX al completo y vaya tela señores, vaya tela.



Cuenta, cuenta ....


----------



## burbujas (26 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recién llegado de ver Margin Call con la novia. Casi se me duerme... Yo he disfrutado bastante. Había un grupo de 4 quinceañeras delante, creo que no han debido ponerse de acuerdo en qué película ver, y alguna habrá dicho: "Pues esta de Spacey, Irons, Demi Moore y el de El Mentalista"... Creo que tras escuchar durante hora y media apalancamientos, volatilidad, activos tóxicos... Han decidido que ya son sólo 3 amigas.
> 
> Para Basf esperaré un poco más de caida entonces para meterla en la saca.



Yo veo que a todos os ha gustado bastante, no sé seré yo el problema...

Película de buena realización, pero parece más documental que película... Aún así me gustó, pero a poco que no te guste la economía es un poco aburrida...

NADA que ver con wall street que eso sí es un peliculón.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mucho se habla sobre Santander, no suelo indicar mucho de este valor pq como Telefónica, me parece el valor que todo el mundo compra, es decir, el valor gacelero por excelencia y al igual que TEF, muy correlacionado con la formación del IBEX, pero veamos.
> Así como el IBEX, hizo una formación de doble techo en 11.000 ptos activada sobre los 9300 y que nos envió a los 7600 (incluso menos en septiembre) y que ha aguantado por la ilógica tenencia de los accionistas de TEF por la promesa de un dividendo que entiendo que no se va a repartir dado su rebaja de beneficio del 60-70%. En el caso, de SAN, el doble techo en los 9,5 activado al caer de los 6,5, nos enviaría a la zona de los 3,5 (es un doble techo muy perfecto por cierto). En todo caso, ha activado una tercera estructura poco perfecta, por lo que para los que estén dentro, sería importante recuperar los 5,7-5,8 y yo saldría, pero eso yo, antes del próximo vencimiento (coincidente con cuadruple hora bruja) o esperaría ya para el muy largo plazo. A mi no me gusta nada, pero bueno, como siempre, a ver qué ocurre. Por cierto, la media de 50 sesiones está pasando a ser la resistencia clave ultimamente, tuvo una intentona con la de 200, pero mínima, tocar y volver.



Sobre SAN, hay otro doble techo además del citado ayer del post anterior en los 9,5 activado al caer de los 6,5, que también nos llevaría a los 3,5 +-. 
El doble techo que comento es en los 6,5 con zona de activación por debajo de 5€ que nos llevaría tb a ese tick...parece que todos los caminos conducen al mismo lugar (aunque yo creo que habrá un breve pull ahora para salir +- airoso y entrar manadillas de gacelas)





Pues nada, a seguir comprando TEF y SAN, que se nos escapan de las manos (recuerdan a la fiebre por comprar pisos).


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2011)

Ya sé que Azkunaveteya está missing, pero no seguirá publicando sus tablas ¿no?


----------



## univac (26 Nov 2011)

El trailer es tremendamente flojo y las expectativas son muy poco halagüeñas. Con el mismo material (el mundo real de ahora) se han hecho y se pueden hacer cosas mucho mas potentes solo observando. Habrá que verlo, pero vamos, parece flojo.

Eso no va en contra de los que lo han posteado aqui claro y tambien pa gustos colores, que no estamos hablando de analisis de AT, es cine.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)




----------



## atman (26 Nov 2011)

Los 20 bancos más expuestos a un default de los PIIGS:
Nombre-Miles de millones de exposición y Exposición en porcentaje sobre su capital
01.- Allied Irish Bank....129 -33.352%
02.- Banca MPS..........291 - 4.666%
03.- *Banco Popular......193 - 1.927%*
04.- Intesa Sanpaolo...607 - 1.638%
05.- EFG Eurobank........76 - 1.601%
06.- *BBVA................. 553 - 1.566%*
07.- Bank of Ireland.....102 - 1.385%
08.- Unicredit.............542 - 1.070%
09.- *Santander...........567 - 953%*
10.- Dexia..................133 - 552%
11.- Commerzbank.........67 - 462%
12.- BNP Paribas..........281 - 358%
13.- Deutsche Bank......140 - 327%
14.- Credit Agricole......192 - 293%
15.- KBC Bank...............40 - 247%


----------



## Estilicón (26 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Recién llegado de ver Margin Call con la novia. Casi se me duerme... Yo he disfrutado bastante. Había un grupo de 4 quinceañeras delante, creo que no han debido ponerse de acuerdo en qué película ver, y alguna habrá dicho: "Pues esta de Spacey, Irons, Demi Moore y el de El Mentalista"... Creo que tras escuchar durante hora y media apalancamientos, volatilidad, activos tóxicos... Han decidido que ya son sólo 3 amigas.
> 
> Para Basf esperaré un poco más de caida entonces para meterla en la saca.



Yo suelo ir a unos cines de pelis en vos. El otro día fuimos y estaba 'margin call'. Al final me engañaron y vimos la otra, una francesa 'Nannerl, la hermana de Mozart'. Visto lo visto, me confundí de película. A ver si sigue en cartelera dentro de unos días.



Claca dijo:


> Como cada finde estoy repasando el IBEX al completo y vaya tela señores, vaya tela.



No sea tan negativo, que me acojona. Hagamos acto de fe y fiemonos de lo que dice el amic joan.

[YOUTUBE]f8z7bZydiBU[/YOUTUBE]

Hablando de futbol, me voy a ver al atleti. Ay, que miedo :S.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Los 20 bancos más expuestos a un default de los PIIGS:
> Nombre-Miles de millones de exposición y Exposición en porcentaje sobre sus acciones
> 01.- Allied Irish Bank....129 -33.352%
> 02.- Banca MPS..........291 - 4.666%
> ...



Hola Atman, me puedes enviar el enlace, me parece muy bueno, muy muy interesante (es que además, trabajo en las entrañas de uno de esos y no tiene buena pinta, la verdad :8.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Como cada finde estoy repasando el IBEX al completo y vaya tela señores, vaya tela.



No puede decir eso y dejarnos 2 horas sin info. Tengo F5 reventado, me he tenido que logear para suplicarle que nos de pistas...

Si no lo hace por mi, hagalo por ellos:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Nov 2011)

Les va a decir que iremos a buscar minimos anuales, quien dijo eso que no me acuerdo?

Mi fuente la desvelo, es el stock de este producto, y como ven esta agotado, asi que tenemos guano para rato :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



A lo mejor no hay que comprar a ningún precio. La subida que tuvo a los 10 € se debe a la vuelta en V (formación de caída muy rápida, sin paradas que suele recuperar en el mismo rango de tiempo el precio, es la gran V que formó en el largo plazo). Lo que quiero decir, es que tal como están de rellenitos de deuda y ladrillo, tardarán bastante en ir amortizando y soltando los mismos. Esta bajada ha sido escalonada, no como la anterior, por tanto, creo que no vamos a ver una subida meteórica si la hay. Pero bueno, habrá que estar atentos por si la cosa mejora..


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Nov 2011)

Señor chinito, mínimos anuales no estarían mal, pero maravilloso seria romper los 6000 para saltar el stop del Sr. Muerto viviente


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Atman, me puedes enviar el enlace, me parece muy bueno, muy muy interesante (es que además, trabajo en las entrañas de uno de esos y no tiene buena pinta, la verdad :8.



No hay mucho más que lo que pongo. Ellos lo hacen bonito (fotos y tal) y yo lo hago productivo. ;P

20 Banks That Will Get Crushed If The PIIGS Go Bust

Espero que su puesto no sea en el SAN. Porque entonces más que por éste debería preocuparse, de forma inminente, por los que he puesto antes...

Además, les han pillado:

European Banks Get ‘False Deleveraging’ in Seller-Financed Deals

Lo siento pero estoy haciendo mi particular press-clipping semanal de lo que no llego a ver en tiempo real... y están a punto de salirme las gónadas por una oreja...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Nov 2011)

El problema es que el ibex, si los demas indices importantes [el ibex es el mas importante dentro de nuestras fronteras, eso si] deciden buscar sus minimos o bien la dta de medio plazo, el ibex perderia la suya, y con un indice tan bancarizado como el patrio viendo el cierre del credito y demas, pues hasta al muerto que no esta muerto si no vivo y que anda de parranda porque si no que me expliquen sus graficos, le saltaran el sl. 

Pero hay que tener esperanza, y agarrarnos al labolsasiempresubeytal, hay valores y valores, con el dividendo se pagan solas, mi cuñao se ha medito en san y ya le saca un 6%, si bajan voy a la jga y prendo fuego...

Yo vendi toda mi cartera de acciones, hasta las que jure en su momento que no venderia jamas de los jamases, porque quiera usted que no, los cuartos cuesta ganarlos, como para ir haciendo el cabra con lashinversionehs.

Ojala el muerto que cuelga graficos hch con tanta antelacion tenga razon, y puedan sacarse sus carteras con beneficios, pero yo no lo veo, de momento.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No puede decir eso y dejarnos 2 horas sin info. Tengo F5 reventado, me he tenido que logear para suplicarle que nos de pistas...
> 
> Si no lo hace por mi, hagalo por ellos:



Sr Claca apiádese de esos gatitos por babor.

Que demonios esta viendo en esos indices ?

::::::::


----------



## atman (26 Nov 2011)

Coñe, que prisas... dejen al pobre Claca, que tambien está de finde... y salga lo que salga, ustedes no van a poder hacer NADA hasta el lunes... Además si ya saben de qué va el tema... ::

Ansias... que son unos ansias... :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A lo mejor no hay que comprar a ningún precio. La subida que tuvo a los 10 € se debe a la vuelta en V (formación de caída muy rápida, sin paradas que suele recuperar en el mismo rango de tiempo el precio, es la gran V que formó en el largo plazo). Lo que quiero decir, es que tal como están de rellenitos de deuda y ladrillo, tardarán bastante en ir amortizando y soltando los mismos. Esta bajada ha sido escalonada, no como la anterior, por tanto, creo que no vamos a ver una subida meteórica si la hay. Pero bueno, habrá que estar atentos por si la cosa mejora..



No, si una cosa tiene razón, los bancos no van a ser el negociazo que han sido en los últimos 20 años. Es lo que le comentaba a un conforero, esta bajada, como usted dice escalonada, con sus peponadas, está siendo utilizada para empapelar a mas de uno (a mi -7% de perdidas por avaricioso y, si lo reconozco, piramidador :ouch: Lección aprendida .

Yo personalmente no tengo los conocimientos, ni el tiempo ni la paciencia para leerme los informes anuales de las empresas. Pero viendo la gráfica en escala mensual del SAN, es para echarse las manos a la cabeza. 

En fín, de momento a ver si recolectamos algunas manzanitas por ahí.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Coñe, que prisas... dejen al pobre Claca, que tambien está de finde... y salga lo que salga, ustedes no van a poder hacer NADA hasta el lunes... Además si ya saben de qué va el tema... ::
> 
> Ansias... que son unos ansias... :XX:



Yo el viernes salí esquilmado, cualquier dibujo me vale xd


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo el viernes salí esquilmado, cualquier dibujo me vale xd


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (26 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Coñe, que prisas... dejen al pobre Claca, que tambien está de finde... y salga lo que salga, ustedes no van a poder hacer NADA hasta el lunes... Además si ya saben de qué va el tema... ::
> 
> Ansias... que son unos ansias... :XX:




:XX:
Completamente cierto. Yo lo digo medio de coña, por hacer la garcia y tal.
Que me esté comiendo las uñas hasta el metacarpiano es anecdotico

No, en serio, a Claca no le metemos prisa, faltaría mas. De hecho lo que queremos muchos es invitarle a gin tonics hasta que acabe comprando gamesas a l/p.

Pero esta interesante la cosa eh? Esto tiene que ir parriba o pabajo, es un fifty fifty.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Como cada finde estoy repasando el IBEX al completo y vaya tela señores, vaya tela.



desgranalo al detalle y tranquilamente,:rolleye: para el lunes


----------



## Defcon (26 Nov 2011)

Yo digo que el lunes hay guano, el eur/usd se va a los 1,314 y el ibex a los 7200


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Defcon dijo:


> Yo digo que el lunes hay guano, el eur/usd se va a los 1,314 y el ibex a los 7200



No creo, vamos a dejar que crezca un poquito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No creo, vamos a dejar que crezca un poquito.



Yo estoy con usted. Unas pocas de gacelas más al horno. Yo me imagino que los leoncios, o al menos los macho alfa de la manada, saben donde va a terminar esto. Lo que están haciendo es juagar un poco al gato y el ratón. Intentando apretar un par de tuercas por un lado y por otro para ver si consiguen alguna perroflautada.

Mi opinión de gacelil es que esto todavía no ha terminado. Lo que no quita que intente subirme al carro cuando prudentemente vea.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (26 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, si una cosa tiene razón, los bancos no van a ser el negociazo que han sido en los últimos 20 años. Es lo que le comentaba a un conforero, esta bajada, como usted dice escalonada, con sus peponadas, está siendo utilizada para empapelar a mas de uno (a mi -7% de perdidas por avaricioso y, si lo reconozco, piramidador :ouch: Lección aprendida .
> 
> Yo personalmente no tengo los conocimientos, ni el tiempo ni la paciencia para leerme los informes anuales de las empresas. Pero viendo la gráfica en escala mensual del SAN, es para echarse las manos a la cabeza.
> 
> En fín, de momento a ver si recolectamos algunas manzanitas por ahí.



Bueno, todo son proyecciones, nada más, a lo mejor el lunes nos dicen que los eurobonos nos van a salvar a todos y se va la acción a 10 €, pero el AT mío que no tiene pq ser el verdadero, es una interpretación nada más, pues eso, pues que creo que marca ciertos objetivos bajistas más o menos justificables.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Nov 2011)

Pregunta a los conforeros.

Y no será que ahora van a pegar una vuelta hacia la parte alta del canal para luego ya si dejarlo caer a plomo?
´
Me parece que interesa dejar el Ibex en los infiernos una temporada larga.


----------



## Janus (26 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pregunta a los conforeros.
> 
> Y no será que ahora van a pegar una vuelta hacia la parte alta del canal para luego ya si dejarlo caer a plomo?
> ´
> Me parece que interesa dejar el Ibex en los infiernos una temporada larga.



That's right. El timming es lo que genera incertidumbre pero así lo harán.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pregunta a los conforeros.
> 
> Y no será que ahora van a pegar una vuelta hacia la parte alta del canal para luego ya si dejarlo caer a plomo?
> ´
> Me parece que interesa dejar el Ibex en los infiernos una temporada larga.



Pues ya lo han dicho más arriba...

Es cuestión de tiempo, pero llegará un día en el que los leones warriors de un bando y otro se den de toñas y la tendencia se comprometa, (tal vez en una semana) . 

Pero a corto plazo creo que se va disfrutar de una subidita.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Esto se la debo a un forero al cual he mentido en la pescadería. Sorry, fue sin querer. MAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Sobran las palabras con ese descuelgue rápido. A veces hay que bajar del tren. Ahora no sólo ha caído un 15% desde que comente que era venta preventiva, sino que encima tiene un objetivo bajista que lo manda otro 9% abajo. Por debajo de 2,50, este valor es carne de guano.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

De lo poco que se salva ahora mismo, puesto que chinito me preguntó en su momento. Tonuel, perdóname:







Sector bancario, pero excelente situación técnica siempre que aguante por encima de 3,42. Ahora mismo si recorta es para comprar, por más que pueda parercernos extraño en el entorno de noticias actual, lo cual apoya el análisis por sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

EBRO:

Me han preguntado por una operación compradora en el valor, así que comento.







Está muy bajista, así que es operar a contratendencia. El rebote debe ser ahora y ya, como en el IBEX, si no el panorama se pondría muy feo. No hay motivos para seguir dentro si pierde los 13,50. 

El punto de venta óptimo es el que me proponían en el privado, en el rango de los 14,10-14,25.

Ahora bien, quiero comentar una cosa, para que el impulso iniciado el viernes siga vivo no debería perder los 13,70, pero la zona es lo suficientemente importante como para entender que podría abortarse este impulso para luego lanzar otro, lo cual se aplica perfectamente al IBEX. Debemos considerar, pues, que la posibilidad de rebote no muere hasta que se pierda claramente el soporte, aunque se anulen las figuras de vuelta de muy corto plazo que se realizaron en la última sesión (obviamente si se mantienen mejor que mejor).


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

Sobre el IBEX, bueno, viendo como se han girado muchos valores (para muestra los de arriba), se entiende el mensaje que he colgado antes, pero eso no afecta a lo dicho anteriormente. La zona de rebote es esta y de momento sigo confiando en que se produzca. Ahora bien, como se pierdan soportes, la caída debería acelerarse hasta los 7.200.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SP500 parece lateral en el corto plazo:









Rompió por abajo con la ayuda del triángulo. Ahora el momento en el SP500 es importante, porque se apoya en el 61% fibo del impulso. Si lo pierde y ceden los 1.130, es muy probable que con paciencia lleguemos a ver los 1.040 en esa zona que señalo tan reforzada por directrices.


----------



## Claca (26 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y banksters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En este mensaje ya comentaba que las cosas se habían puesto feas. La situación de los banksters es delicada, aunque ahora también se encuentran en zona de rebote:







Sin más, sólo para ilustrar la situación.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Nov 2011)

Claca te queremos¡¡

Ahora te pongo los thanks, pero antes necesitaba declararte mi adhesión inquebrantable.


----------



## Mulder (27 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

Por favor, cerremos este hilo, es malo para el país y hay que ser patriota:

El Banco de España acusa a la Federación de Fútbol de "no distraer suficiente" | Picadillo News


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

TASE bajando 2% a media negociación.


----------



## kaxkamel (27 Nov 2011)

creo que somos bastantes los que frecuentamos este hilo como lectores poco participativos (por lo de no ensuciar el hilo), que tenemos nulos conocimientos de bolsa y nulísimas aspiraciones a gacela, por lo que no tradeamos, peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero...
que esperamos un suelo "consistente" para meter a largo plazo los cuatro duros que hemos ahorrado para que no nos lo confisque el bobierno de turno vía inflación.

Se agradecería que (como ha anunciado alguno de los que se moja día sí y día también) cuando los que os jugáis los cuartos tradeando en el interdía creáis que puede ser un buen momento de entrar a largo, lo postearais. 
Cada cual es responsable de sus acciones (por supuesto)... pero creo que somos muchos los que nos fiamos infinitamente más de vosotros que del vendecrecepelos de turno de "nuestro banco amigo" que nos intenta colar un mierda-plan de pensiones o algo parecido cada vez que nos pilla sacando dinero del cajero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> TASE bajando 2% a media negociación.



8:

Muertoentrelosvivos, baja el stop loss.

Las cuentas de los misticos:

10.700-7600=3100

Dias de mercado hasta la fecha magica 12

Subida media por dia para alcanzar el mistico = 250 puntos tirando por lo bajo. Es decir, 2500 euros por contrato y dia, que no esta nada mal, un chollo solo peor que el chollo que sera cuando solo falte una semana para la cifra mitica, 

Espero que se pase el señor misticiero y nos explique, en el caso improbable de que no se cumpla lo que dijo, a que se ha debido.

Yo voto que de no cumplirse se meta er deo en er hojaldre y aluego en la boca.8:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2011)

Salido del horno

El FMI prepara una ayuda de 600.000 millones para Italia - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2011)

600.000 millones de €, empieza uno a perderse ya con las cifras, lo he cambiado a pesetas con mi calculadora eur peseta, y me faltan numeros en la pantalla, me sale ERROR, menos mal, porque si veo la cifra igual me da algo.

Con eso les da para comprar todo el ibex, y dejarnos sin juguete a los de este hilo.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Salido del horno
> 
> El FMI prepara una ayuda de 600.000 millones para Italia - elEconomista.es




Viene un mes de diciembre lleno de perroflautadas a tutiplen. La otra alternativa es que no hagan nada ... y el mercado hará por ellos (arrasar todas las plazas y activos que estén en horizonte).


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 600.000 millones de €, empieza uno a perderse ya con las cifras, lo he cambiado a pesetas con mi calculadora eur peseta, y me faltan numeros en la pantalla, me sale ERROR, menos mal, porque si veo la cifra igual me da algo.
> 
> Con eso les da para comprar todo el ibex, y dejarnos sin juguete a los de este hilo.



Con eso yo creo que da para comprar Italia, España, Grecia y aún sobra para pegarse un juergón.

La cifra que sale yo soy incapaz de entenderla...son creo ya trillones de pesetas.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Con eso yo creo que da para comprar Italia, España, Grecia y aún sobra para pegarse un juergón.
> 
> La cifra que sale yo soy incapaz de entenderla...son creo ya trillones de pesetas.



Son papelitos con monigotes de los cuales una fracción serán pagados con la miseria de la población y el resto no se pagará nunca.

Patada a seguir hasta que llegue el reventón cósmico.


----------



## << 49 >> (27 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 600.000 millones de €, empieza uno a perderse ya con las cifras, lo he cambiado a pesetas con mi calculadora eur peseta, y me faltan numeros en la pantalla, me sale ERROR, menos mal, porque si veo la cifra igual me da algo.



Mira, se puede hacer sin calculadora con una regla de tres 

600 € -> 100.000 pesetas
600 mil millones de euros -> 100.000 mil millones de pesetas, o sea 100 billones con b de barbaridad. Con todas sus cifras: 100.000.000.000.000 pesetas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

No tiene que ver con el tema, pero no recuerda todo a la explosión de la burbuja japonesa (en el 2006 y 2007 hablamos de ello que podría ocurrir algo similar), después de una altísima burbuja de precios del suelo en Japón con un yen muy fuerte a finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 (los terrenos del palacio imperial tenían una valoración mayor que todo el Estado de California, por ejemplo), sumada a una también muy alta exposición a la deuda de otras zonas periféricas (tipo países sudamericanos), el país hizo crash (hagamos un símil con nuestra zona) donde cayeron y fueron intervenidos la mayoría de su bancos medios y pequeños (incluso, 2 de los más grandes se fueron a pique) y que después se vió reflejado en 12 años de bajo crecimiento vía PIB, devaluación intensa del yen y una minoración muy prolongada del precio de la vivienda ( recuerdo leer hace un tiempo en este foro o en algún artículo, que el precio medio de la vivienda se tasaba ya por debajo de los 900 €/m2 (precio medio de todo el país) cuando el salario medio ronda los 450 Yenes/mes (unos 3200 €). 
Pues eso, que tenemos un modelo en donde vernos reflejados (con distintas tasas de paro, obviamente).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2011)

Ah claro es que mi calculadora solo saca 12 digitos, claro y ahi hay 14 ceros, ya me queda claro el error, yo pensaba que como es japonesa aunque ensamblada en taiwan, sabia que eso era un error, y por eso el mensaje.

Un 1 y catorce 0, vamos bien.


----------



## Mutágeno (27 Nov 2011)

!! 600.000 millones !!.
Eso con la cuenta de la vieja son 10.000 €. para cada italiano.

Estoy por pasar a los del FMI mis datos. jajaja.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Son papelitos con monigotes de los cuales una fracción serán pagados con la miseria de la población y el resto no se pagará nunca.
> 
> Patada a seguir hasta que llegue el reventón cósmico.



Alguien debería inventar ya el concepto de dinero construido, que sería una entelequia existente en el mismo universo paralelo que los metros construidos de la vivienda de hispanistán. 

De esa manera, la gente normal podría manejarse con el dinero útil, que sería el que se puede ver y tocar, como los metros útiles de nuestras casas. 

Ya que nos van a tomar el pelo (de dónde coño van a sacar 600.000 millones de euros; ya puestos, que aprovechen y pidan 6 billones de euros, y así meten el coche y los muebles nuevos también en el rescate; al principio cuesta devolverlo, pero luego ni te enteras), por lo menos que podamos distinguir entre dinero de verdad y dinero imaginario.


----------



## << 49 >> (27 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ah claro es que mi calculadora solo saca 12 digitos, claro y ahi hay 14 ceros, ya me queda claro el error, yo pensaba que como es japonesa aunque ensamblada en taiwan, sabia que eso era un error, y por eso el mensaje.



Es una de las ventajas del euro, que salen cifras más pequeñas y manejables.

Lo de la lira ya era para morirse. En Italia más de uno estará haciendo la misma cuenta pero en liras:

600.000.000.000 € x 1936,27 liras / € = 1.161.762.000.000.000 liras (mil billones de liras).


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Janus said, it will be on December. I don't know if it will be the best or "the worst", but one revelant thing will happen in the markets.::. I'm in the long side:rolleye:

In english because this is is a world wide forum!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Nov 2011)

Als Janus sagte, wird etwas in die Märkte im Dezember geschehen, und die meisten spektakulären Aufstieg immer aktuell erlebt. Unser lieber Bruder Merkel sagt ihr Mann hat ein gut schütteln, da sagen alle, dass das Leben erfüllt wird 2 Tage, dass, wenn die Anleihe und sogar mystische kurz zu sein von ihren Prognosen.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Als Janus sagte, wird etwas in die Märkte im Dezember geschehen, und die meisten spektakulären Aufstieg immer aktuell erlebt. Unser lieber Bruder Merkel sagt ihr Mann hat ein gut schütteln, da sagen alle, dass das Leben erfüllt wird 2 Tage, dass, wenn die Anleihe und sogar mystische kurz zu sein von ihren Prognosen.



Tienes razón, así va a ser!. Con o sin hermano Merkel. El trigger será una perroflautada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Como el fratello Janus ha detto, tutto succederá a Dicembre. La signora culona inchiavabile sorprenderá a marijuano succhandole il cazzo a sarko e dirá basta!Diventandose una super canoflautada chi fara i mercadi arrivano a lo stado cuantico di il signor MV. 

PDjoder me hago un puto lio ya con el italiano y el puto portugues!)


----------



## Estilicón (27 Nov 2011)

kaxkamel dijo:


> creo que somos bastantes los que frecuentamos este hilo como lectores poco participativos (por lo de no ensuciar el hilo), que tenemos nulos conocimientos de bolsa y nulísimas aspiraciones a gacela, por lo que no tradeamos, peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero...
> que esperamos un suelo "consistente" para meter a largo plazo los cuatro duros que hemos ahorrado para que no nos lo confisque el bobierno de turno vía inflación.
> 
> Se agradecería que (como ha anunciado alguno de los que se moja día sí y día también) cuando los que os jugáis los cuartos tradeando en el interdía creáis que puede ser un buen momento de entrar a largo, lo postearais.
> Cada cual es responsable de sus acciones (por supuesto)... pero creo que somos muchos los que nos fiamos infinitamente más de vosotros que del vendecrecepelos de turno de "nuestro banco amigo" que nos intenta colar un mierda-plan de pensiones o algo parecido cada vez que nos pilla sacando dinero del cajero.



Esto que preguntas lo pregunta mucha gente que está en las mismas y yo también me lo pregunto, claro. Te voy a dar mi opinión gaceleril (por lo que no le hagas tampoco mucho caso).

La bolsa lleva mucho tiempo en una clara tendencia bajista a largo plazo, la cual es la importante desde el punto de vista de entrar a 'formar cartera'. Puntualmente, hay momentos en que la tendencia a corto, incluso a medio gira y pasa a alcista, pero dentro de una tendencia bajista a largo.

Ahora mismo, también es de inercia bajista a medio y corto plazo. No creo que mirando desde esta perspectiva temporal de corto o medio plazo, ahora mismo vayamos a caer sin descanso hasta el 'suelo final'. Quedan momentos de subida y tendencias alcistas temporales antes de visitar el suelo. ¿Cual va a ser ese suelo exacto? dudo que ahora mismo alguien te lo pueda decir y menos yo, que no tengo ni puta idea. Yo creo que bertok, al que sigo y creo entender más o menos su pensamiento (aunque igual me equivoco), conociendo su planteamiento de respeto a la tendencia (planteamiento por otra parte acertadísimo), pues tiene en mente esa idea de cartera cuando tenga en la mano indicios de que la tendencia a largo plazo empiece a dar señales claras de cambio.

Mi opinión es que el 'suelo' para esa cartera se verá, como muy pronto en años, porque la situación de fondo es tremenda. Para que te hagas una idea de en que época pienso, pienso que como mínimo hasta que la economía crezca lo suficiente como para poder empezar a crear empleo neto en este pais.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Bueno, visto que la encuesta han ganado los guanosos, podríamos abrir otra. ¿Sugerencias?


----------



## DeCafeina (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Janus said, it will be on December. I don't know if it will be the best or "the worst", but one revelant thing will happen in the markets.::. I'm in the long side:rolleye:
> 
> In english because this is is a world wide forum!



¿Lo queeeeé?

Uy lo que ha dicho. Aunque ocurra el mes que viene, todo el mundo sabe que Será En Octubre.

En el Nombre de Tochovista,

Amén.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Esto que preguntas lo pregunta mucha gente que está en las mismas y yo también me lo pregunto, claro. Te voy a dar mi opinión gaceleril (por lo que no le hagas tampoco mucho caso).
> 
> La bolsa lleva mucho tiempo en una clara tendencia bajista a largo plazo, la cual es la importante desde el punto de vista de entrar a 'formar cartera'. Puntualmente, hay momentos en que la tendencia a corto, incluso a medio gira y pasa a alcista, pero dentro de una tendencia bajista a largo.
> 
> ...



Todas las mañanas, antes de ir al curro, me pongo el gráfico de 5 años en escala diaria para no perder la perspectiva de a qué tipo de mercado nos estamos enfrentando.

Luego para el intradía, me da igual la tendencia de largo / medio / corto plazo.

¿y ese perrito del avatar?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Alguién me preguntó sobre el tema de los fibos (yo tengo literatura que me han pasado, pero no es en español). En cualquier caso, os dejo este enlace, trata el tema de los retrocesos de fibonacci de forma correcta y la interpretación de los osciladores técnicos, etc. Os digo que merece la pena echarle un buen vistazo.
Fibonacci Retracements - ChartSchool - StockCharts.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Alguién me preguntó sobre el tema de los fibos (yo tengo literatura que me han pasado, pero no es en español). En cualquier caso, os dejo este enlace, trata el tema de los retrocesos de fibonacci de forma correcta y la interpretación de los osciladores técnicos, etc. Os digo que merece la pena echarle un buen vistazo.
> Fibonacci Retracements - ChartSchool - StockCharts.com



Fui yo sr. ANHQV, muchas gracias. Jugando con fibos me hallo.


----------



## Estilicón (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿y ese perrito del avatar?



Es un pequeño osito guanoso. :o


----------



## The Hellion (27 Nov 2011)

Telefónica busca maquillar sus resultados y anima a sus empleados a captar clientes - elConfidencial.com

Hablando de telefónica, tengan cuidado ahí afuera con este tipo de promociones.

Cuando menos se lo esperen, tal vez alguien les haya dado de alta en Telefónica para cobrar 30 euros. A mí me ha pasado con Gas natural, que de buenas a primeras se ha arrogado mi contrato de electricidad, sin mi firma, sin mi permiso, y básicamente, porque alguien quiso cobrar uno de esos incentivos.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Bueno, el TASE ha recuperado desde los mínimos de la sesión más de un 4%.

Parece que podemos tener ya el ansiado rebote pero hay que confirmarlo con el cruce EUR/USD.

Quería compartir con el hilo algo que me tiene muy preocupado desde la semana pasada. He ido siguiendo la altísima correlación de la evolución de los índices con el cruce EUR/USD y con el BUND. De hecho, ha dado muy buena pasta el seguir estas correlaciones.

Sin embargo, desde la semana pasada se ha roto la correlación con el BUND, que como muy bien ha mostrado Claca ha formado un HCH que ha confirmado y ahora está probando la DTA de todo el movimiento alcista.

Esto no cuadra nada con que los índices hayan sufrido un buen hostión la semana pasada. Estamos asistiendo a algo extremadamente grave y es que la caida del BUND, al unísono con los índices, es muy probable que se deba a que ya se cuestiona directamente a la seguridad de la economía germana (hemos visto problemas para colocar papelón). El dinero es muy cobarde y huye despavorido de europa, incluso de la "seguridad germana".

Entramos ya en un escenario en el que cualquier aberración es posible. Es probable un pequeño tirón al alza para recomponer y aliviar los niveles de sobreventa de los índices, pero también es probable que no vaya demasiado lejos.

Sabiendo lo cachondos/as que se ponen al menor rayo de sol, vayan con mucho cuidado ahí fuera. Los errores se van a pagar muy caros y aunque sea de pobres, vayan a rajatabla acompañando el movimiento de muy corto con el Stop Loss ajustado.

Suerte, yo no les acompaño.


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Es un pequeño osito guanoso. :o



ya solo le falta un torito peponcito :Baile:

esta la cosa tensa, pero hasta en las peores tormentas .......... acaba saliendo el sol

asi q paciencia, yo creo q la crisis va para largo, pero lo de la crisis de deuda soberana ya debe tener una proxima solucion pq lo q se esta pagando por la deuda no es sostenible asi q o se alivia la presion o se rompe la baraja ::


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2011)

The Hellion, no sé en otro sitios, pero por aquí, donde usteq y yo nos movemos, los de Gas Natural han hecho/están haciendo auténticas perrerías. Sobre todo con la gente mayor. Y luego para deshacer el entuerto los marean lo que quieren. Al final, acaban buscándose un amigo/vecino/familiar, que los ponga en su sitio... o bien "tragan" y listo...

Vamos a lo que vamos. Mercados:
600.000 millones para Italia, récord de ventas en el Black Friday (+6,6%), los Merkozy acuerdan un plan rápido de estabilidad que permitirá al BCE comprar deuda a espuertas, el BofE deja caer que podría ampliar su QE en 20-50.000 millones de libras y "ajusta" hasta 100.000 empleos publicos más, el beneficio de sector industrial en china sube un 25%

$707,568,901,000,000: How (And Why) Banks Increased Total Outstanding Derivatives By A Record $107 Trillion In 6 Months | ZeroHedge

Ha llegado la hora...


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Nov 2011)

Claca, gracias por comentar el privado


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, el TASE ha recuperado desde los mínimos de la sesión más de un 4%.
> 
> Parece que podemos tener ya el ansiado rebote pero hay que confirmarlo con el cruce EUR/USD.
> 
> ...








Pues sí, parece que la suerte está echada si rompe por abajo, estamos en fronteras claves para el cruce eur/usa (posible inicio de una 2ª estructura de igual tamaño que la primera, fiable en AT), y para el ibex (posible inicio de una 3ª estructura de igual tamaño que las otras 2, no tan fiable en AT pero probable).
Podríamos proponerles a los mercados un poco de tonteo por la zona con alguna subida prenavideña y que luego pase lo que tenga que pasar.:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, visto que la encuesta han ganado los guanosos, podríamos abrir otra. ¿Sugerencias?



Contrarian topic, no?


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Pues sí, parece que la suerte está echada si rompe por abajo, estamos en fronteras claves para el cruce eur/usa (posible inicio de una 2ª estructura de igual tamaño que la primera, fiable en AT), y para el ibex (posible inicio de una 3ª estructura de igual tamaño que las otras 2, no tan fiable en AT pero probable).
> Podríamos proponerles a los mercados un poco de tonteo por la zona con alguna subida prenavideña y que luego pase lo que tenga que pasar.:rolleye:



Voto por tonteo pero muy, muy peligroso.

Entradas y salidas rápidas del orden de 150 puntos.

Las estructuras están muy debilitadas, hay que ir con mucho ojo.


----------



## holgazan (27 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> *Recién llegado de ver Margin Call* con la novia. Casi se me duerme... Yo he disfrutado bastante. Había un grupo de 4 quinceañeras delante, creo que no han debido ponerse de acuerdo en qué película ver, y alguna habrá dicho: "Pues esta de Spacey, Irons, Demi Moore y el de El Mentalista"... Creo que tras escuchar durante hora y media apalancamientos, volatilidad, activos tóxicos... Han decidido que ya son sólo 3 amigas.
> 
> Para Basf esperaré un poco más de caida entonces para meterla en la saca.



Google: margin call online.

Con muy buena calidad de imagen y algo peor el sonido.

Una película perfecta para ver esta tarde bajo la mantita.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Bueno, el TASE ha recuperado desde los mínimos de la sesión más de un 4%.
> 
> Parece que podemos tener ya el ansiado rebote pero hay que confirmarlo con el cruce EUR/USD.
> 
> ...



A ver si esta es la buena y no lo jode ningún perroflauta. La realidad es que los bancos británicos ya llevaban dos días subiendo con alegría, que el SAN lleva tres días tontorroneando con los 5,15 euros ( mínimo relevante anterior) y que el IBEX está en el soporte tocho anterior.

Si es el rebote, lo podemos haber pillado justo abajo. Suerte pero vale igual.

Hands on!, hands on!


----------



## VOTIN (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si esta es la buena y no lo jode ningún perroflauta. La realidad es que los bancos británicos ya llevaban dos días subiendo con alegría, que el SAN lleva tres días tontorroneando con los 5,15 euros ( mínimo relevante anterior) y que el IBEX está en el soporte tocho anterior.
> 
> Si es el rebote, lo podemos haber pillado justo abajo. Suerte pero vale igual.
> 
> Hands on!, hands on!



No se lo que significara para ti eso ,pero para los alemanes estaba muy claro

Todos sabian que significaba jande jop!! jande jop!! cuando se lo decian los rusos:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Yo tampoco es que tenga tanta experiencia como vuesas mercedes. Pero viendo los gráficos de varios índices y empresas, me parece que el recorrido de este rebote (sin perroflautadas eurobónicas) es, a lo sumo, de un 10-12%. ¿Como lo véis?

*Offtopic BRIC*: Rodizio brasileiro, 8 millones de kilos de 10 billones de tipos de carne diferente con su cervzea. La friolera de 12€ .... Jamás comí tanta carne! Cabreado estoy, cuando venía hacia mi mesa el camarero con la pierna cordero ya no me entraba más! Me _benjare_ ::


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se lo que significara para ti eso ,pero para los alemanes estaba muy claro
> 
> Todos sabian que significaba jande jop!! jande jop!! cuando se lo decian los rusos:



No sé si está cambiando el "on" por "up".::


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tampoco es que tenga tanta experiencia como vuesas mercedes. Pero viendo los gráficos de varios índices y empresas, me parece que el recorrido de este rebote (sin perroflautadas eurobónicas) es de un 10-12%. ¿Como lo véis?
> 
> *Offtopic BRIC*: Rodizio brasileiro, 8 millones de kilos de 10 billones de tipos de carne diferente con su cervzea. La friolera de 12€ .... Jamás comí tanta carne! Cabreado estoy, cuando venía hacia mi mesa el camarero con la pierna cordero ya no me entraba más! Me _benjare_ ::



Hasta donde nos lleve, salvo que queramos bajarnos antes por haber cumplido el objetivo que cada se marque. De haber rebote (está por consolidarse), puede ser de cierta entidad. Los charts dan margen para ello.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta donde nos lleve, salvo que queramos bajarnos antes por haber cumplido el objetivo que cada se marque. De haber rebote (está por consolidarse), puede ser de cierta entidad. Los charts dan margen para ello.



600 puntos ya está bien.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> 600 puntos ya está bien.



Con tiempo y buen hacer, podrían llevarlo hasta 8800, sin que se desarme un posible desplome posterior. Primero hay tela que cortar en los 8200/300.


----------



## Estilicón (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tampoco es que tenga tanta experiencia como vuesas mercedes. Pero viendo los gráficos de varios índices y empresas, me parece que el recorrido de este rebote (sin perroflautadas eurobónicas) es de un 10-12%. ¿Como lo véis?
> 
> *Offtopic BRIC*: Rodizio brasileiro, 8 millones de kilos de 10 billones de tipos de carne diferente con su cervzea. La friolera de 12€ .... Jamás comí tanta carne! Cabreado estoy, cuando venía hacia mi mesa el camarero con la pierna cordero ya no me entraba más! Me _benjare_ ::



Yo creo que si hay rebote, en el ibex los 8200 serán el punto clave. Fué un soporte clave y ahora sería resistencia clave. Creo que si hay rebote, como diría MV 'por técnico', podríamos llegar hasta ahí, más o menos. 

Personalmente, creo que ahí parará y volveremos al guano. Al menos espero eso, a ver si deshago la cagada en matildes y si lo consigo, cerraría el mes más que dignamente.

Si después hay rotura de los 8200, me subiría (con un SL muy ajustado) buscando los 8600.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Pregunta gacelil.

Sigo con mi affair por thyssenkrupp. Un par de cosas me están tirando para atras. Una que como parte de su negocio es el acero, se comporat como las putitas del ibex arcelor y acerinox. Ahora mirando su web me he encontrado con esto.





_Rating BBB-/Baa3/BB+ (S&P) _
¿Esos intereses son normales en ese tipo de industria?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tampoco es que tenga tanta experiencia como vuesas mercedes. Pero viendo los gráficos de varios índices y empresas, me parece que el recorrido de este rebote (sin perroflautadas eurobónicas) es, a lo sumo, de un 10-12%. ¿Como lo véis?
> 
> *Offtopic BRIC*: Rodizio brasileiro, 8 millones de kilos de 10 billones de tipos de carne diferente con su cervzea. La friolera de 12€ .... Jamás comí tanta carne! Cabreado estoy, cuando venía hacia mi mesa el camarero con la pierna cordero ya no me entraba más! Me _benjare_ ::



posible, muy posible (lo que se postea, es decir: los 8200-8600-8800 (fibo) -8950-9000 (andará por ahí la media de 200 sesiones).
En todo caso, esperemos a mañana. Lo primero que deberíamos ver es lo que hizo en el overnight el eur/dólar, si lo vemos por debajo de 1,315-1,31..pues eso.
Creo que me viene la idea de dejar por la noche una orden de entrada en cortos en este cruce si me baja con cierta holgura de esta frontera (aunque no creo que ocurra).


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> posible, muy posible (lo que se postea, es decir: los 8200-8600-8800 (fibo) -8950-9000 (andará por ahí la media de 200 sesiones).
> En todo caso, esperemos a mañana. Lo primero que deberíamos ver es lo que hizo en el overnight el eur/dólar, si lo vemos por debajo de 1,315-1,31..pues eso.
> Creo que me viene la idea de dejar por la noche una orden de entrada en cortos en este cruce si me baja con cierta holgura de esta frontera (aunque no creo que ocurra).



Más que eurodolar que está algo descorrelacionado, es clave el boss (SP). Si éste sigue bajando, no hay mucho que hacer. El SP si se pone a rebotar, podría llegar hasta 1210 sin mucho problema (más arriba, es complicado y le debería llevar más tiempo). Si hay perroflautada positiva en europa, lo normal es que se magnifiquen los % de subida respecto al boss ... pero es básico que éste rebote.

Tener, tiene pinta de que un rebote es factible. Hacía bastante tiempo no veía un techo en triángulo tan claro (son difíciles de ver y más en un índice de los grandes). Ahora le podría tocar un retroceso para después continuar hacia abajo. También puede bajar bastante más antes de dicho retroceso pero esperamos que no sea así porque otros activos ya están intentando subir. Un rebote ahora sería perfecto para cargar más gacelada en el horno. No les interesa meter ahora pánico. Mejor ir llenando aún más el horno para después dar un hostión de aupa. El siguiente, es muy probable que sea intenso y sin miramientos.

P.D: En el TASE quienes han tirado con fuerza para arriba son los bancos. Entre el mínimo y el máximo hay más de un 5% de diferencia. Ha cerrado en el puto máximo y tiene un subidón del 4% aprox en el tramo final de la sesión. Esto es buena señal se quiera mirar por donde se quiera mirar.


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

MCD:







Esta ya comenté, mientras aguante los 88, seguirá sin más correcciones hacia los 100$ de objetivo. Se puede plantear compras si se acerca a los 90, especialmente si logra derribar la bajista de corto plazo: 







Está muy bien.

PD: mcdonalds


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2011)

Así, a ojo de buen cubero, la vuelta del SP nos llevaría hasta los 1242, más 4 puntos de filtro bastante claros ¿no? 







Tal y como lo tengo dibujado aquí, tendría que subir un 7% en dos días, sin entretenerse en relevantes o medias... no me lo creo...


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Así, a ojo de buen cubero, la vuelta del SP nos llevaría hasta los 1242, más 4 puntos de filtro bastante claros ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1210-1220 ya empiezan a mostrar papel teóricamente. Todo va a depender de cómo suba (si es que sube, no es tiempo que pisarse la mangueras todavía). Es posible algún vaiven fuerte que desembarcar a quienes vayan al pitido "que se pierde el tren". Si esto sucede, entonces es probable un rebote de envergadura. Eso sí, hay que tener temple y asumir amplios stops para evitar estar fuera ante probable barrido .... salvo para los que han entrado abajo del todo. Éstos no deberían estar en pérdidas nunca y el punto de entrada sería un stop magnífico.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Más que eurodolar que está algo descorrelacionado, es clave el boss (SP). Si éste sigue bajando, no hay mucho que hacer. El SP si se pone a rebotar, podría llegar hasta 1210 sin mucho problema (más arriba, es complicado y le debería llevar más tiempo). Si hay perroflautada positiva en europa, lo normal es que se magnifiquen los % de subida respecto al boss ... pero es básico que éste rebote.
> 
> Tener, tiene pinta de que un rebote es factible. Hacía bastante tiempo no veía un techo en triángulo tan claro (son difíciles de ver y más en un índice de los grandes). Ahora le podría tocar un retroceso para después continuar hacia abajo. También puede bajar bastante más antes de dicho retroceso pero esperamos que no sea así porque otros activos ya están intentando subir. Un rebote ahora sería perfecto para cargar más gacelada en el horno. No les interesa meter ahora pánico. Mejor ir llenando aún más el horno para después dar un hostión de aupa. El siguiente, es muy probable que sea intenso y sin miramientos.
> 
> P.D: En el TASE quienes han tirado con fuerza para arriba son los bancos. Entre el mínimo y el máximo hay más de un 5% de diferencia. Ha cerrado en el puto máximo y tiene un subidón del 4% aprox en el tramo final de la sesión. Esto es buena señal se quiera mirar por donde se quiera mirar.



Puede ser, pero en los últimos 3 años, el IBEX ha hecho una cosa, y el Dow y SP otra muy distinta y los Usa siguen viendo el mundo feliz (el viernes se batieron record de compras en consumo), parece como si estuviesemos en planetas distintos, aunque tengo claro, y te doy la razóm, que un revés de allí, aquí se va aprovechar para castigar.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> MCD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, te salistes del largo que hicistes en el Ibex el viernes?, entrastes de nuevo?.

Tú has sido de los pocos que el viernes andabas diciendo que podía ser buen momento de entrar porque la relación reward/risk era favorable. Esto (tu fiabilidad) junto al horripilante olor a miedo que se destilaba en multiples foros (incluido HVIB35-NovII), era una señal tope molona.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 1210-1220 ya empiezan a mostrar papel teóricamente. Todo va a depender de cómo suba (si es que sube, no es tiempo que pisarse la mangueras todavía). Es posible algún vaiven fuerte que desembarcar a quienes vayan al pitido "que se pierde el tren". Si esto sucede, entonces es probable un rebote de envergadura. Eso sí, hay que tener temple y asumir amplios stops para evitar estar fuera ante probable barrido .... salvo para los que han entrado abajo del todo. Éstos no deberían estar en pérdidas nunca y el punto de entrada sería un stop magnífico.



Estoy con Janus, de 1220 no debiera pasar.

Es más, no debiera rebotar nada ya que va muy atrasado en la tendencia.

A este paso va a ser necesario que se desintegre el mundo para que el SP pierda los 1080, joder.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Puede ser, pero en los últimos 3 años, el IBEX ha hecho una cosa, y el Dow y SP otra muy distinta y los Usa siguen viendo el mundo feliz (el viernes se batieron record de compras en consumo), parece como si estuviesemos en planetas distintos, aunque tengo claro, y te doy la razóm, que un revés de allí, aquí se va aprovechar para castigar.



No te creas, siempre han ido más o menos en la misma dirección pero con diferente intensidad / fuerza. Y en excepciones, nunca han ido para arriba los europeos cuando los usanos caían. Que suban los usanos es condición necesaria (aunque no suficiente).

De todos modos, no creamos que los usanos han subido tanto. Si pones el índice aplicando el escalado del tipo de cambio, verás para tu sorpresa que han sufrido como cabrones. Es como el Mercal hace años, parecía una bicoca pero aplicando el cambio, una puta mierda. Por eso, ha estado intrínsecamente correlacionado con el eurodolar.

Vamos a ver si dá una alegría al cuerpo y se puede cerrar el año o al menos bajar el cargado a una sola bala y de chocolate.:XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No te creas, siempre han ido más o menos en la misma dirección pero con diferente intensidad / fuerza. Y en excepciones, nunca han ido para arriba los europeos cuando los usanos caían. Que suban los usanos es condición necesaria (aunque no suficiente).
> 
> De todos modos, no creamos que los usanos han subido tanto. Si pones el índice aplicando el escalado del tipo de cambio, verás para tu sorpresa que han sufrido como cabrones. Es como el Mercal hace años, parecía una bicoca pero aplicando el cambio, una puta mierda. Por eso, ha estado intrínsecamente correlacionado con el eurodolar.
> 
> Vamos a ver si dá una alegría al cuerpo y se puede cerrar el año o al menos bajar el cargado a una sola bala y de chocolate.:XX:



Lo mismo, lo mismo creo que no, estos últimos meses bueno, sí, pero en 2009 (desde 2ª parte) y 2010 y primera parte de 2011..










en todo caso, estoy de acuerdo contigo que iremos a la par proximamente:rolleye:


----------



## atman (27 Nov 2011)

Evolución desde el 3/01/11 hasta el viernes del SP500 frente al DAX y el Nikkei.
Sin ajuste de tipos.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Janus, el merval macho.

Que el SP esté a los niveles actuales es una puta verguenza.

Tienen a todos los HF especulando con la deuda europea para desviar la atención del verdadero problema: USA + UK = KK


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Sois uno smarvados ejpeculadoreh.
Ahí va OHL, no es alemana, pero la tuve en el pasado y tenía nostalgia.







Dependiendo de la magnitud de la hipotética peponada, la podrían llevar a 18.63(50%) o a 19€ (61.8 fibo). Todo esto más o menos en 2 semanas. Despues si rompe la DTB objetivo 19,6x - 20€.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> De lo poco que se salva ahora mismo, puesto que chinito me preguntó en su momento. Tonuel, perdóname:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder, nunca lo hubiera dicho que Caixabanco sería un valor para meter pasta.

O sea que si baja un poco es para entrar? Esto es la bomba. 
Habrá que probar.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, el merval macho.
> 
> Que el SP esté a los niveles actuales es una puta verguenza.
> 
> Tienen a todos los HF especulando con la deuda europea para desviar la atención del verdadero problema: USA + UK = KK



Pero dan dinero. Lo diré yo que pillé 4 grandes del SP en corto desde 1287 no hace mucho. Al final tienen la banca reventada pero las empresas ganan dinero a espuertas, y es dinero en caja. Allí desde luego no llevan una producción industrial como la de España. Eso sí, la banca está reventada pero no olvides que ganan mucha mucha pasta, y que tienen ingentes cantidades de cash en liquidez ... que entre otros aprovechan para recomprar acciones indefinidamente.

Da igual que suban que baje. Si se menean y podemos estar en el movimiento, ganamos y punto.

No te gusta el Merval? ::


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y de regalo, COCACOLA, otro ejemplo de valor alcista a poner en cuarentena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Este es un valor que ha sonado durante mucho tiempo para compras y ya en su momento comenté que había llegado el momento de ajustar stops. Ahora si pierde el siguiente soporte ya no tendrá pinta de recorte, sino de techo, así que personalmente si pierde la zona de los 63 euros con claridad me saldría sin pensarlo. A corto sigue bajista, sin haber roto todavía la directriz que viene frenando el precio desde los máximos de septiembre.

Por arriba la resistencia más importante la tiene en los 68,5.

PD: cocacola


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sois uno smarvados ejpeculadoreh.
> Ahí va OHL, no es alemana, pero la tuve en el pasado y tenía nostalgia.
> 
> 
> ...



Si hubiera peponada, ojo a Antena 3TV, Telecinco, Prisa y Societe Generale. No estoy diciendo que hay que entrar largo desde ya, pero sí que se las tenga en el radar porque si tiran, lo harán con fuerza. Especialmente atentos a Prisa, al siguiente tirón .... habrá una señal importante de impulso ganador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si hubiera peponada, ojo a Antena 3TV, Telecinco, Prisa y Societe Generale. No estoy diciendo que hay que entrar largo desde ya, pero sí que se las tenga en el radar porque si tiran, lo harán con fuerza. Especialmente atentos a Prisa, al siguiente tirón .... habrá una señal importante de impulso ganador.



SocGen la estoaba mirando ahora mismo. Cuelgo el grafico en unos mins.


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Claca, te salistes del largo que hicistes en el Ibex el viernes?, entrastes de nuevo?.
> 
> Tú has sido de los pocos que el viernes andabas diciendo que podía ser buen momento de entrar porque la relación reward/risk era favorable. Esto (tu fiabilidad) junto al horripilante olor a miedo que se destilaba en multiples foros (incluido HVIB35-NovII), era una señal tope molona.



Sí, el viernes abrí largos cuando vi que rompía y los cerré al cierre, prácticamente. Sigo pensando en un rebote, por lo que podría haberme quedado abierto, pero debido al optimismo que vi en ese momento pensé que lo más lógico sería un pull el lunes, tal vez con gap a la baja (creo que hasta lo comenté en el foro), así que fuera.

Para mí esos 7.6XX son la zona de rebote, lo he comentado varios días, así que no sólo es cuestión de R/R, sino también de probabilidad en el sentido de la disposición técnica de muchos valores e índices. Ahora bien, yo esa zona 880-940 apróximadamente la veo más dura de lo que la gente piensa, así que ahí es para vender por poco que el precio se entretenga.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, el viernes abrí largos cuando vi que rompía y los cerré al cierre, prácticamente. Sigo pensando en un rebote, por lo que podría haberme quedado abierto, pero debido al optimismo que vi en ese momento pensé que lo más lógico sería un pull el lunes, tal vez con gap a la baja (creo que hasta lo comenté en el foro), así que fuera.
> 
> Para mí esos 7.6XX son la zona de rebote, lo he comentado varios días, así que no sólo es cuestión de R/R, sino también de probabilidad en el sentido de la disposición técnica de muchos valores e índices. Ahora bien, yo esa zona 880-940 apróximadamente la veo más dura de lo que la gente piensa, así que ahí es para vender por poco que el precio se entretenga.



********* me vais a hacer meter 6 minis largos en el Chulibex esta misma noche.

Tengo 3 horitas para reflexionarlo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sois uno smarvados ejpeculadoreh.
> Ahí va OHL, no es alemana, pero la tuve en el pasado y tenía nostalgia.
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta, al igual que Ferrovial.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ********* me vais a hacer meter 6 minis largos en el Chulibex esta misma noche.
> 
> Tengo 3 horitas para reflexionarlo.



En dos horas, ya tendremos pistas (aunque el cruce se suele espabilar a partir de las 6.00 a.m)


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Nov 2011)

Señor Claca, abusando de su demostrada bonhomía le pido con fervor un gráfico de FCC


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sois uno smarvados ejpeculadoreh.
> Ahí va OHL, no es alemana, pero la tuve en el pasado y tenía nostalgia.
> 
> 
> ...



Me gustan mucho tus gráficos 

Fíjate que después de la cuña lo que nos ha dibujado ha sido un diamante. En principio que después de fallar el objetivo alcista realice una figura así y rompa por abajo es un gesto muy bajista. Como rompa los 16 euros (ahí tiene un soportazo), dejaría un objetivo por debajo de los 9,40. Sí, sé que es una burrada lo que digo y de momento hablar por hablar, pero ojo. Intentaré recordarlo en un futuro si se da el caso.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

La sombra de la vela del viernes (sobre todo el 50% de la misma) puede ser la clave de amago para rebotar si es que hace amago bajista. (lo podéis ver en las velas similares (long lower shadow) que hizo en la pasada subida desde los 7500 hasta los 9300)


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Claca, abusando de su demostrada bonhomía le pido con fervor un gráfico de FCC



Voy y edito. Con esto cerraré el chiringuito, que es domingo.


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Claca, abusando de su demostrada bonhomía le pido con fervor un gráfico de FCC



La señora K... no tiene el más mínimo interés en subir las acciones, por ahora. Ella le saca un buen pico a su inversión:

- Cobrando jugosos dividendos.
- Cobrando un pastón por sus paquetes de acciones que tiene prestadas para que las especulen a la baja ::


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> En dos horas, ya tendremos pistas (aunque el cruce se suele espabilar a partir de las 6.00 a.m)



Espero que el EUR/USD abra con gap al alza. Despúes y en función de la evolución estaré atento.


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Claca, abusando de su demostrada bonhomía le pido con fervor un gráfico de FCC



...pero dime el plazo. ¿Perspectivas a medio o a corto?


----------



## J-Z (27 Nov 2011)

Parece que toca pepón por el cacareo del FMI sobre Italia, pero el osito estará atento en cuanto lo desmientan o se destape que es eso un cacareo más.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...pero dime el plazo. ¿Perspectivas a medio o a corto?



Disculpe, como aún no me aclaro si la próxima semana se incluye en largo o en corto?... Me gustaría saber como pinta para la próxima semana,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ahí va SocGen







Esta si que es o va parriba o va pabajo. ::

Que alguien me corrija, pero el doble techo ese todavía está activo. Una operativa medianamente razonable podría ser meterle largo con la esperanza de la peponada usando usando como SL la DTA en la que se ha apoyado dos veces el precio.

Entrada 16.6 (-1.5% precio cierre) SL 15.20. Primer objetivo 17.5 o 18.62 dependiendo de la intensidad de la peponada.

Por abajo ya ven. Regalan SocGen con paquetes de queso emmental.

P.S: Gracias Sr. Claca, intento aprender de ustedes. Gracias a todos! Ya os pediré vuestros números de cuenta para ingresaros los billetacos


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, ahí va SocGen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. Si tira hacia arriba, los objetivos alcistas deberían ser más agresivos. Eso se ve claramente si comienza a subir del 8% en adelante. Si mamonea, mal rollo.::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, ahí va SocGen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues sí, excelente, un canal parecido ha realizado Duro Felguera, y ya nos ha dicho hacia donde va.., aunque cuidado que al igual que los dobles techos/suelos, a veces engañan entrando otra vez en la zona fuera de activación, pero es para despistarr, nada más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues sí, excelente, un canal parecido ha realizado Duro Felguera, y ya nos ha dicho hacia donde va.., aunque cuidado que al igual que los dobles techos/suelos, a veces engañan entrando otra vez en la zona fuera de activación, pero es para despistarr, nada más.



Pues si que se parecen, salvo que duro tiene triple techo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si que se parecen, salvo que duro tiene triple techo.



pues más motivos para el cumplimiento del objetivo, triple techo siempre mejor que doble techo en AT y para el canal bastan 4 toques. De 10 tío y se ve que te gusta.


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 1210-1220 ya empiezan a mostrar papel teóricamente. Todo va a depender de cómo suba (si es que sube, no es tiempo que pisarse la mangueras todavía). Es posible algún vaiven fuerte que desembarcar a quienes vayan al pitido "que se pierde el tren". Si esto sucede, entonces es probable un rebote de envergadura. Eso sí, hay que tener temple y asumir amplios stops para evitar estar fuera ante probable barrido .... salvo para los que han entrado abajo del todo. Éstos no deberían estar en pérdidas nunca y el punto de entrada sería un stop magnífico.



Aquí tener temple y la cartera llena!

Y aunque Telecirco sea una buena opción en caso de rebote yo no quiero saber nada de el..... aun me duele el pastón que perdí hace bien poco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues más motivos para el cumplimiento del objetivo, triple techo siempre mejor que doble techo en AT y para el canal bastan 4 toques. De 10 tío y se ve que te gusta.



¿Entonces usted cree que nos vamos al techo del canal donde ha hecho duro los 4 toques? Bueno, acabo de mirar es un 13%. Lo que estimo a _hogo de vuen cuvero_ que suban los indices en una posible peponada.

Edito: Luego os leo, para vuestras impresiones para la apertura de mañana.
Voy a ver peli de Zombis. *Fido*. Luego os comento ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2011)

Subidón del euro para empezar...


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

Casi ná, gap de +100 pipos.

Vamos a esperarle un poco en la caida y luego pa`dentro.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Subidón del euro para empezar...




Música para mis oídos...


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Casi ná, gap de +100 pipos.
> 
> Vamos a esperarle un poco en la caida y luego pa`dentro.



Be careful my friend. You should wait til overnight.


----------



## faraico (27 Nov 2011)

Llamad a pepon


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe, como aún no me aclaro si la próxima semana se incluye en largo o en corto?... Me gustaría saber como pinta para la próxima semana,



FCC:







Se ha girado tras corregir hasta el 61% fibo, habiendo cumplido ya con los objetivos más inmediatos. La caída se desarrolla en una cuña bajista de resolución alcista, por lo que el rebote vuelve a tener mucho sentido en este caso. La resistencia más próxima serían los 17,60, y pienso que se podrán ver si lográ romper la directriz bajista que actua de resistencia.

Por abajo ya está en zona de soporte, el problema es que al tener un soporte dinámico como apoyo más evidente obliga a mover el stop en consecuencia, lo cual es muy malo. Por lo tanto, por debajo de los 16,90 y especialmente de la bajista, es una mala idea intentar cazar el giro porque no tenemos garantías. Es mejor esperar a que rompa o que se acerque nuevamente al soporte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

Una preguntita, toda esta mierda de eurobonos o de imprimir dinero... ¿no debería deprimir más la cotización del euro frente al resto de divisas?

ya si que sí. Zombies are waiting.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Entonces usted cree que nos vamos al techo del canal donde ha hecho duro los 4 toques? Bueno, acabo de mirar es un 13%. Lo que estimo a _hogo de vuen cuvero_ que suban los indices en una posible peponada.
> 
> Edito: Luego os leo, para vuestras impresiones para la apertura de mañana.
> Voy a ver peli de Zombis. *Fido*. Luego os comento ::



debería de cumplir el objetivo bajista primer del subcanal que rompió pero no lo va a hacer dada la vela del viernes, le queda poquito pero habría que haber entrado antes, me parece muy improbable vamos, ha rebotado en el mínimo anterior con lo que hará un canal de mayor tamaño y mañana podría probar la 1/2 de la sombra o el final de la misma, pero es una vela muy fuerte. De todas formas, es importante para cuando lo tengamos arriba, ya que es un valor donde se permiten tanto largos como cortos (en renta 4 y CMC por lo menos) y si hace un canal de mayor amplitud, serán mayores los objetivos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una preguntita, toda esta mierda de eurobonos o de imprimir dinero... ¿no debería deprimir más la cotización del euro frente al resto de divisas?
> 
> ya si que sí. Zombies are waiting.



si, y el mercado ya lo descuenta en casi todos los cruces del euro (éstos si que van por adelantado). Digamos que es el mercado el que sabe lo que tendrá que hacer sí o sí el BCE.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Casi ná, gap de +100 pipos.
> 
> Vamos a esperarle un poco en la caida y luego pa`dentro.



pues a cerrarlo :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Claca (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno, ahí va SocGen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, sí, sigue activado. De ahí que en principio sea muy moderado en cuanto a las expectativas de rebote. Muchos valores están igual.


----------



## tonuel (27 Nov 2011)

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Casi ná, gap de +100 pipos.
> 
> Vamos a esperarle un poco en la caida y luego pa`dentro.



Lo tocas todo.....eres un crack!


----------



## bertok (27 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Lo tocas todo.....eres un crack!



Me voy a ir a la piltra.

Mañana a primera hora y con los mercados de contado cerrados, vemos qué hacemos.

Suerte a todos y mucho cuidado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Me voy a ir a la piltra.
> 
> Mañana a primera hora y con los mercados de contado cerrados, vemos qué hacemos.
> 
> Suerte a todos y mucho cuidado.



Me quedo un rato corto ahora que tengo varios osciladores en máximos a ver si cerramos un buen desayuno..:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me quedo un rato corto ahora que tengo varios osciladores en máximos a ver si cerramos un buen desayuno..:rolleye:




Forastero, no parece que sea buen momento para cortos. La probabilidad de momento está in the other side.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Forastero, no parece que sea buen momento para cortos. La probabilidad de momento está in the other side.



Lo iba a postear pero se me ha adelantado.

De hecho hasta incluso corre riesgo de quedarse colgado durante días...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Forastero, no parece que sea buen momento para cortos. La probabilidad de momento está in the other side.



hay cortos y cortos, en cuestión de 4-6 horas, cortos, en cuestión de días largos y en cuestión de medio plazo-largo plazo, cortísimos.:rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (27 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy a ver peli de Zombis. *Fido*. Luego os comento ::




Comente, comente, per Deux....

me voy a correr un rato (hasta los cojones ya de los bloques de memoria openCL y sus "peculiaridades"), a ver si luego me puede subir Ud. una pequeña _review _:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> hay cortos y cortos, en cuestión de 4-6 horas, cortos, en cuestión de días largos y en cuestión de medio plazo-largo plazo, cortísimos.:rolleye:



Que tenga suerte, es mejor no ir contra tendencia. Hay infinitos trenes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo iba a postear pero se me ha adelantado.
> 
> De hecho hasta incluso corre riesgo de quedarse colgado durante días...



1º salida nocturna con 1,3294 con entrada en 1,33285 (no apertura en 1,3330). Hice bien en el corto, ahora veamos como regula de nuevo el CCI para arriba, mientras tenemos RSI y MACD bien altos, y otro corto..si antes no me duermo).





No corrí ningún riesgo, espabilado.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Nov 2011)

¿No duermen ustedes nunca, o es el olor de la sangre?

Y no, yo no duermo desde hace semanas, y no dormiré hasta navidades...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Comente, comente, per Deux....
> 
> me voy a correr un rato (hasta los cojones ya de los bloques de memoria openCL y sus "peculiaridades"), a ver si luego me puede subir Ud. una pequeña _review _:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Nah! No me han dejado. Conferencia skype tres amigos repartidos por el mundo. Me voy a poner a verla ahora. Mañana por la mañana tiene usía su review. Bueno, esto considerando que esté usted UTC+1.... Que creo que no está, extraña hora para correr en hispania....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo iba a postear pero se me ha adelantado.
> 
> De hecho hasta incluso corre riesgo de quedarse colgado durante días...



y perdón por lo de espabilado, pero citar a uno de cara a la galería sin ver la pantalla es que, en fin..


----------



## VOTIN (27 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Comente, comente, per Deux....
> 
> me voy a correr un rato (hasta los cojones ya de los bloques de memoria openCL y sus "peculiaridades"), a ver si luego me puede subir Ud. una pequeña _review _:fiufiu::fiufiu:



¿utilza usted mas la diestra o es mas bien de la siniestra?
Que usted lo pase bien

Para todos los demas
--Dejen ustedes de maquinar como conquistar el mundo


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> y perdón por lo de espabilado, pero citar a uno de cara a la galería sin ver la pantalla es que, en fin..



Y menos mal que yo lo he dicho por advertencia, sin más. Janus también lo comentó . Pero si usted es un centímero y asume su R/R en base a cuatro indicadores a cortísimo plazo que practicamente le dicen lo mismo que hace el precio, encantado y siga pendiente de la pantalla.


----------



## Janus (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y menos mal que yo lo he dicho por advertencia, sin más. Janus también lo comentó . Pero si usted es un centímero y asume su R/R en base a cuatro indicadores a cortísimo plazo que practicamente le dicen lo mismo que hace el precio, encantado y siga pendiente de la pantalla.



Haya paz. Cada uno con su tecnica y dueño de su performance. El resto, simplemente consejos.

Lo que se escribe, a veces suena diferente al ánimo que subyace.

Enhorabuena por el trade a todos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y menos mal que yo lo he dicho por advertencia, sin más. Janus también lo comentó . Pero si usted es un centímero y asume su R/R en base a cuatro indicadores que practicamente le dicen lo mismo que hace el precio, encantado y siga pendiente de la pantalla.



le dicen lo mismo que hace el precio?? nada nada, mira..centímero?? tú crees que estos cruces se mueven de 1,34 a 1,33 en horas o días incluso? tú crees que 40 pipos es ser centímero en cruces de forex?, es que "manda carallo" que dirían en Galicia, en fin.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria, espero ver sus gráficos y mojarse aunque se falle, que mejor ser valiente que estar ahí...a la caidita.,,


----------



## The Hellion (27 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Haya paz. *Cada uno con su tecnica y dueño de su performance*. El resto, simplemente consejos.
> 
> Lo que se escribe, a veces suena diferente al ánimo que subyace.
> 
> Enhorabuena por el trade a todos.



En mi caso no me está deseando nada bonito, no vaya a creerse... Pero bueno, todo se andará... espero.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Nov 2011)

y compartir unos momentos de intradia, quizás tenga el secreto de los grandes cambios de valor que usted aprecia y que yo nunca he visto.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Nov 2011)

No creo que el comentario de Pepitoria merezca un "espabilado"...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Nov 2011)

Pepón is back and will drive us to Xmas rally.


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Me cago en todo lo que semena!!!
Tenias razón Janus y me ha pillado el GAP al alza y me ha reventado el SL -700 euross....joder!!!


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Me cago en todo lo que semena!!!
> Tenias razón Janus y me ha pillado el GAP al alza y me ha reventado el SL -700 euross....joder!!!




Lo siento.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Nada, cierro los 3 minis Ibex con 1200 euros aprox de reward. Puede ser más fácil pero lo acompaño (el movimiento del índice) con los 4800 títulos de SAN. Así el riesgo es más acotado. El año ya estaba hecho y ahora es arañar por aquí y por ahí. Si sigue subiendo, lo trinco vía SAN.
Ya hay tiempo suficiente para acompañar vía swings intradía.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Me cago en todo lo que semena!!!
> Tenias razón Janus y me ha pillado el GAP al alza y me ha reventado el SL -700 euross....joder!!!



Bueno, por lo menos tenías stop. Sin ello, estarías ahora peor. Es lo que tiene esto pero éstate de enhorabuena porque ya estás comenzando a operar sin quedarse "a largo" por no querer reconocer losses ante una operación contraria.

Ya llegarán los rewards. Si operas bien, habrá muchos y cada uno mejor y mayor que una posición contraria.:o


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Nada, cierro los 3 minis Ibex con 1200 euros aprox de reward. Puede ser más fácil pero lo acompaño (el movimiento del índice) con los 4800 títulos de SAN. Así el riesgo es más acotado. El año ya estaba hecho y ahora es arañar por aquí y por ahí. Si sigue subiendo, lo trinco vía SAN.
> Ya hay tiempo suficiente para acompañar vía swings intradía.









¿Me va a opar BME usted solo?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No creo que el comentario de Pepitoria merezca un "espabilado"...



sí llamar centímero en un indice que hay día que se mueve lo mismo que hoy en la primera hora?


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

Nada de malos rollos aquí.

Venga, relajémonos con un poco de meditación e invoquemos a la paz.

om shanti shanti shanti om


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos tenías stop. Sin ello, estarías ahora peor. Es lo que tiene esto pero éstate de enhorabuena porque ya estás comenzando a operar sin quedarse "a largo" por no querer reconocer losses ante una operación contraria.
> 
> Ya llegarán los rewards. Si operas bien, habrá muchos y cada uno mejor y mayor que una posición contraria.:o



Aunque los SL se los pasaron por el forro....

La verdad es que iba contracorriente totalmente, pero bueno.............. ya voy otra vez en largo, aunque un poco tarde....


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> sí llamar centímero en un indice que hay día que se mueve lo mismo que hoy en la primera hora?




Tampoco me parece bien, pero eso ha sido respuesta a lo anterior. 

Dicho esto, creo que lo mejor es pasar página. ¿Habrá acabado Pollastre su media maratón de madrugada? ¿O dónde vive este tío?


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

subidón, subidón!!!!







PD. Siiiiiii


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Según IGmarkets, Ibex superando los 8.850 y SAN en 5.22.


----------



## Misterio (28 Nov 2011)

jojojo queréis excusa para un subidón navideño de órdago...

Should the Fed save Europe from disaster? - Telegraph

Los alemanes dicen que no quieren que el BCE compre deuda europea pero, quien dijo que no pueda hacerlo SuperBernanke, madre mía la que se puede liar si pasa esto.


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según IGmarkets, Ibex superando los 8.850 y SAN en 5.22.



No puede ser, el precio del san lleva así desde hace 4 horas, cuando el ibex lo tenian en 7700 aprox.

Espero sea un error...que mañana ya me garantizo no perderle pasta en caso de qe haya subidón:Baile:

Edito acojonado...el precio antes era de 5,226 y no 5,221 como ahora:8:


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿A que precio piensas salir de San?
> 
> yo me quedare a cobrar los dividendos,calculo que el año que viene ya estaremos por 5,8 para salir por estas mismas fechas::




Hamijo, tengo el ojete-calor como la ranura de una hucha. No para de entrar pasta. Don't worry, le acompaño un par de paradas más en SAN y después me bajo. Usted ya seguirá en él, no vaya a perderse la JGA ... y yo el famoso boli chulo.

En serio, tenga cuidado con SAN, IAG .... Va pasando el tiempo y va llenándose de títulos "long time". Ponga los stops y hasta donde lleguen. Me dá que va a tener suerte porque puede venir un buen viaje.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según IGmarkets, Ibex superando los 8.850 y SAN en 5.22.



Son 7850. En IGMarkets, con mercado cerrado solo 'mueven' los indices, no los valores. Por eso es normal que de SAN o TEF solo te marquen el valor al que cerró.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Según IGmarkets, Ibex superando los 8.850 y SAN en 5.22.



El 5,22 euros es la cotización de cierre del viernes. Los títulos en acciones no cotizan en overnight en esa plataforma. A ver si mañana nos deleita con un 5,60. Vamos, que si lo hace ... me bajo del bus echando leches.:XX:


----------



## The Hellion (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> sí llamar centímero en un indice que hay día que se mueve lo mismo que hoy en la primera hora?



Y me habéis tenido los dos buscando por google qué es un centímero, hasta que me he dado cuenta de que era un centimero, sin tilde. 

Joder, pensaba que te había llamado limaco o algo así. Soy bobo.


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El 5,22 euros es la cotización de cierre del viernes. Los títulos en acciones no cotizan en overnight en esa plataforma. A ver si mañana nos deleita con un 5,60. Vamos, que si lo hace ... me bajo del bus echando leches.:XX:



Hasta donde crees que llegara la subida del SP??


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tampoco me parece bien, pero eso ha sido respuesta a lo anterior.
> 
> Dicho esto, creo que lo mejor es pasar página. ¿Habrá acabado Pollastre su media maratón de madrugada? ¿O dónde vive este tío?



no pasa nada, uno..que es caliente, pero sabe reconocer sus prontos. 
De todas formas, el que saque 40 pipos en minutos de intradía, lo llamamos centímero a partir de ahora.
Y por último, a mojarse todos, Pepitoria incluida, que esperar en la trinchera el fallo es muy fácil.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El 5,22 euros es la cotización de cierre del viernes. Los títulos en acciones no cotizan en overnight en esa plataforma.* A ver si mañana nos deleita con un 5,60. Vamos, que si lo hace ... me bajo del bus echando leches.:XX:*



Si tocamos 5,60, salto yo primero y le dejo caer en mi chepa para que no se haga daño )

Buenas noches y suerte mañana


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hasta donde crees que llegara la subida del SP??



Tiene vía libre hasta los 1210 aprox que es mucha ganancia aún yendo con poca carga. El problema es que dudo que sea tan fácil como esperar dos sesiones, llegar ahí y vender sin mayor problema. Está subiendo en plan despelote y es posible que venga un latigazo en contra para barrer stops. Comentas que has entrado tarde por lo que si llega ese latigazo, te puedes poner en rojo fácilmente y no es fácil decir que aguantas ... que verlo en la pantalla en rojo (1000 dolares cada 10 pipos en contra con dos minis, pe).

Si por casualidad se te pone 20 pipos por encima del precio de entrada, quizá tenga sentido (decisión tuya en función de su máximo riesgo asumible) protegerte en el punto de entrada.

En fin, no pretende decirte cómo tiene que ser tu operativa. Creo que la entrada tenía que haber sido el viernes (estabas en dirección contraria) ya que se veía mucho miedo en el hilo ... antesala de que estaba en ciernes la vuelta ... y que los 3 euros del SAN van a tener que esperar un tiempo.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no pasa nada, uno..que es caliente, pero sabe reconocer sus prontos.
> De todas formas, el que saque 40 pipos en minutos de intradía, lo llamamos centímero a partir de ahora.
> Y por último, a mojarse todos, Pepitoria incluida, que esperar en la trinchera el fallo es muy fácil.



Joder, con ese performance ... y lo llamaría i)crack y ii)artista por cantarlo en directo.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Para el viernes espero ser rico... muy rico...


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Mola la plata pero no merece la pena soportar 100 pipos de stop loss. Hay que joderse, que lonchafinista me estoy volviendo!!!!
Sigue en el radar no vaya a ser que se ponga a tiro de menos de 40 de riesgo ...


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

No hay que despistarse demasiado. Aquí manda el boss (SP) que está subiendo más que el DAX, el frances, el italiano, el inglés y el IBEX. No sé si es que le ha sentado bien las excelentes ventas en el black friday ... pero está muy potente.
A recordar que cuando abre sobre las 15:30 subiendo más del 1,5% ... suele finalizar la sesión (no es 100% siempre) subiendo más del 2,5% aprox con sprint a última hora y todo.
El IBEX sube menos que los demás, están esperando a la apertura para que el SAN que ponga en modo rodillo. De momento ya tiene un doble techo en series de minuto sobre 7866 que no anda muy lejos de donde nos ha venido cantando Claca.::. Estar ahí tan tan rápido, es bueno al margen de cualquier correción que pudiera haber.

En fín me voy a dormir ya tengo varios días hechos en objetivo, eso por comenzar la semana. Está visto que cuando uno cierra el viernes con los deberes hechos, el lunes puntua bien en el examen. Veo que ya no hay mucho trasiego en el hilo por lo que supongo que estarán muchos, o todos, ya durmiendo. El Sr BertoK se fué prontito a la piltra y su liderazgo les ha arrastrado. Que sueñen todos con un gordito con cara de melón que atiende al nombre de Pepón. Hoy he visto El gato con botas y perfectamente pudiera ser el huevón malote.:XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, con ese performance ... y lo llamaría i)crack y ii)artista por cantarlo en directo.



no es cuestión de una cosa u otra, como si pierdo 1000 pipos en ese tiempo, nada más. Simplemente, que estar en la trinchera a la caidita es fácil.
En todo caso, no pasa nada. No soy un intrader para nada, tanto a ti como a bertok y a pollastre os considero unos cracks en ese sentido.
Saludos y me voy a dormir.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no es cuestión de una cosa u otra, como si pierdo 1000 pipos en ese tiempo, nada más. Simplemente, que estar en la trinchera a la caidita es fácil.
> En todo caso, no pasa nada. No soy un intrader para nada, tanto a ti como a bertok y a pollastre os considero unos cracks en ese sentido.
> Saludos y me voy a dormir.



No nos pisemos las mangueras :XX:... que todavía estamos metidos en el SAN y hay que salir de ahí con buenas plusvis .... que si no me encuentro con un post de Votin recordando que yo también estoy pillado.::

Usted lo ha hecho antes de chapeau!!!!. Singing and earning money.

Buenas noches.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Nov 2011)

Pues que tengan ustedes felices sueños. Yo me quedo aquí trabajando en lo mío, y ahora si el hilo se queda tranquilo, me cundirá más. Hasta mañana, maestros.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Pues el Raiders-Bears se acaba de decidir, así que me retiro yo también. Mañana día interesante.


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues que tengan ustedes felices sueños. Yo me quedo aquí trabajando en lo mío, y ahora si el hilo se queda tranquilo, me cundirá más. Hasta mañana, maestros.



Vaya hora de trabajar, no?

Yo cierro mis largos y me voy al catre también.

Buenas noches


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

Nikkei +1,48% en los primeros compases...


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y me habéis tenido los dos buscando por google qué es un centímero, hasta que me he dado cuenta de que era un centimero, sin tilde.
> 
> Joder, pensaba que te había llamado limaco o algo así. Soy bobo.



El caso es que yo he salido tranquilito y relajado de la ducha, y me encuentro a dos foreros llamarse una cosa extraña... y también lo he buscado, lo juro... ha sido Ud. el que me ha dado la pista definitiva... el acento sobraba :no:

A mí me sonaba a centrípeto, o a centípodo, términos ambos manifiestamente mejorables como insultos, por así decirlo... 

A partir de ahora, llamaré al Sr. Chinazo Centípodo, y al Sr. Guybrush, Centrípeto.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

IBEX:







El rebote era, efectivamente, en los 7.6XX, pero así como insistí el viernes que era muy probable que se produjera, también ahora tengo que recordar que es neceario tener los pies en el suelo. La zona 88-940 es el objetivo de este rebote y de momento nada debe hacernos pensar en algo más.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Hubiera sido un movimiento mucho más alcista un gap a la baja, pull y posterior giro, que el gap que a todas luces tendremos mañana, porque ahora lo que tiene pinta es de realizar un movimiento de pull al triángulo roto, con los cortos cerrándose a toda prisa al olerse la peponada, cuando un hueco a la baja hubiera echado a muchos largos que entraron comprados el viernes y de este modo los leoncios podrían subir solos.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

EURO:

Hace mucho que no comento el PAR.







Hablando del medio plazo, los 1,25 son claves. Perderlos supondría descolgarse hasta los 1,14, pero de momento parecen bien reforzados.

PD: eurodolar


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Interesante la situación del BRENT:



Brent:







Sigue en la pauta de probable resolución alcista. Una mirada rápida desde el susto de marzo de 2009 nos indica que en realidad sigue muy fuerte, sin tan siquiera haber corregido el 38% de rigor.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

NIKKEI:







Perdiendo el 61% fibo, activando un segundo, por debajo de 8.600 tiene mucho peligro.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

joooder que pedazo gap.

Toca esperar que vaya cerrándolo al menos parcialmente.


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

Dita sea ! Veo k no pasaran a recogerme por la parada 7650, habrá k subirse al bus en marcha. 
Buenos días a la forería .... y tal.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

Buenos días señores.

De verdad ven tan claro el peponazo? Ya no hablo del gap que seguro que habrá, hablo de mantener la tendencia.

El Dax ha abierto con un gap brutal pero desde la apertura esta plano y con ganas de dejarse unos puntos.

A ver si la apertura nos da más pistas. Si abre cerca de los niveles señalados por Claca el entrar largo va a ser más por convicción que por otra cosa...


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Nov 2011)

Que gap tiene o mas o menos en apertura? Que en el móvil no veo futuros?


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Que gap tiene o mas o menos en apertura? Que en el móvil no veo futuros?



7.860, más o menos.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Que gap tiene o mas o menos en apertura? Que en el móvil no veo futuros?





Claca dijo:


> 7.860, más o menos.



+125-130


Saludos 8:


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Nov 2011)

Gracias, q desde el móvil no puedo ponerlas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias, hoy verde? si, de verdad, verde?

Menos mal, un poquito de verde no viene mal, con tanto rojo pensaba que se me habia roto la pantalla del ordenador.

Y para colmo el señor Tonuel anda por aqui poniendo imagenes del Sr.Obama inundando dinero, que señal mas confusa......


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2011)

Buenos días

A mi en preapertura me aparece

san 5,38
ibe 4,68


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Aquí vemos a un forero subiéndose al carro de las plusvalias... 













Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

¿por donde anda la apertura del ibex?


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿por donde anda la apertura del ibex?



A las 9:00 se lo digo... 8:




de momento futuros +135...

Saludos 8:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2011)

san 5'39
ibe 4,69


viene pepon con ganas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Bueno bueno, el indicador Tonuelistico en maximos, demasiados post en tan poco tiempo, espero que tengan claro los novatos que significa esto, ya saben.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El caso es que yo he salido tranquilito y relajado de la ducha, y me encuentro a dos foreros llamarse una cosa extraña... y también lo he buscado, lo juro... ha sido Ud. el que me ha dado la pista definitiva... el acento sobraba :no:
> 
> A mí me sonaba a centrípeto, o a centípodo, términos ambos manifiestamente mejorables como insultos, por así decirlo...
> 
> A partir de ahora, llamaré al Sr. Chinazo Centípodo, y al Sr. Guybrush, Centrípeto.



Hoyga Centinela Centollo XX a mi no me llame eso!! 

Review del filme (*FIDO*):

Es bastante divertida. Esta ambientada en los años 50. Despues de una guerra zombi, una compañia consigue crear unos collares que dominan la sed de carne de los zombis (léase hipoteca :. De esta forma los no no-muertos usan a loz zombies como "trabajadores" (basureros, jardineros, camareros, etc). No es del estilo de Last of the Living o Shawn of the Dead, donde lo que primaba es el garrotazo gracioso y la empanada mental de Shawn (menudo personaje). Hay bastantes zombireflexiones, cada uno que saque las suyas.

Puntos a favor:
- Buena realización.
- Enfoque muy original.
- Carrie-Ann Moss

Puntos en Contra:
- Es una peli de zombis, no tiene puntos en contra.


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2011)




----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿por donde anda la apertura del ibex?



Buenos días... 

7920 marca R4 ahora mismo....


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Es el momento de meterse con todo lo gordo... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tatur (28 Nov 2011)

Teniendo en cuenta el gap alcista de la apertura, veis recomendable meterse hoy? no es la primera vez que viene pepona la semana, te metes despues del gap y para abajo de nuevo.

¿Me espero o vacio el cargador?


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el gap alcista de la apertura, veis recomendable meterse hoy? no es la primera vez que viene pepona la semana, te metes despues del gap y para abajo de nuevo.
> 
> ¿Me espero o vacio el cargador?





espérese un poco... 8:


----------



## Defcon (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el gap alcista de la apertura, veis recomendable meterse hoy? no es la primera vez que viene pepona la semana, te metes despues del gap y para abajo de nuevo.
> 
> ¿Me espero o vacio el cargador?



Yo me esperaria...


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Es el momento de meterse con todo lo gordo... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Espero que lo haya dicho pero no hecho


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

buenos dias campeones :Baile:


ya saben que lo que parece que estamos haciendo es un H-C-H ahora vamos a por los maximos de la cabecita


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Espero que lo haya dicho pero no hecho



es que a veces me confundo con los iconos... inocho:




hoy tenemos la misma jugada de siempre en la apertura... pero vamos caminito de los 10.000... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el gap alcista de la apertura, veis recomendable meterse hoy? no es la primera vez que viene pepona la semana, te metes despues del gap y para abajo de nuevo.
> 
> ¿Me espero o vacio el cargador?



Esperate mejor.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Review del filme (*FIDO*):
> 
> Es bastante divertida. Esta ambientada en los años 50. Despues de una guerra zombi, una compañia consigue crear unos collares que dominan la sed de carne de los zombis (léase hipoteca :. De esta forma los no no-muertos usan a loz zombies como "trabajadores" (basureros, jardineros, camareros, etc). No es del estilo de Last of the Living o Shawn of the Dead, donde lo que primaba es el garrotazo gracioso y la empanada mental de Shawn (menudo personaje). Hay bastantes zombireflexiones, cada uno que saque las suyas.
> 
> ...



Ah pero, ¿el collar les da raciocinio también? (lo digo por lo de las zombireflexiones). Eso sí que sería una aproximación al género poco ortodoxa... ienso:ienso:


----------



## tatur (28 Nov 2011)

porque me estais sujetando, pero tengo unas ganas de ponerme largo....¿Cual seria el momento?


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> porque me estais sujetando, pero tengo unas ganas de ponerme largo....¿Cual seria el momento?



si ha de hacerlo que sea cuando lo indique su sistema..., es decir, cuando le pase por los huevos... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> porque me estais sujetando, pero tengo unas ganas de ponerme largo....¿Cual seria el momento?



en los 10200 quizas ?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> porque me estais sujetando, pero tengo unas ganas de ponerme largo....¿Cual seria el momento?




Depemde del plazo que manejes y dónde quieras entrar. Yo creo que hay muchas acciones que están a un precio más que atractivo si las vas a mantener un tiempo, pero INTUYO que no hemos visto mínimos anuales.


----------



## Defcon (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> porque me estais sujetando, pero tengo unas ganas de ponerme largo....¿Cual seria el momento?



Si cree que vamos a llegar a los 9600, pongase ya en largos, yo no me fiaria mucho porque como salgan los perrosflautas de la eurozona los 9600 se convierten en 6900....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Depemde del plazo que manejes y dónde quieras entrar. Yo creo que hay muchas acciones que están a un precio más que atractivo si las vas a mantener un tiempo, pero INTUYO que no hemos visto mínimos anuales.



los minimos anuales estaran en los 5000 mas o menos


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> porque me estais sujetando, pero tengo unas ganas de ponerme largo....¿Cual seria el momento?




Precisamente hay muchos que están pensando como Ud. en este momento, lo cual debería hacerle desconfiar:




Muchas compras pequeñas en el Dax, y el índice patina y no sube. In crescendo, para más desconfianza aún. 

En esta situación, parece razonable esperar un recorte en la primera parte de la sesión, antes de probar cualquier largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

perdon , que ya se acaba el año entonces si hemos visto minimos anuales en 7500 

pero en 2012 veremos minimos en 4000 o 5000 mas o menos , mas menos 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah pero, ¿el collar les da raciocinio también? (lo digo por lo de las zombireflexiones). Eso sí que sería una aproximación al género poco ortodoxa... ienso:ienso:



Nop, el collar solo les elimina la sed come-carne. Pero si se dota de ciertos sentimientos a Fido en la pelicula (es el nombre del zombi protagonista) y no le cuento más que le reviento la trama. 

Por cierto, cierre el chiringo ya, que necesito saber si queda margen para arriba o cerramos el gap.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nop, el collar solo les elimina la sed come-carne. Pero si dota de sentimientos a Fido (es el nombre del zombi protagonista) y no le cuento más
> que le reviento la trama.
> 
> Por cierto, cierre el chiringo ya, que necesito saber si queda margen para arriba o cerramos el gap.



el margen es hacia arriba y es de unos 2000 puntos


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Lo del gap hoy está delicado. Hay dos relevantes por el camino, aparte de más de 100 pips... que no digo que sea imposible llegar, vamos, cosas peores habremos visto... pero que no se ve fácil.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nop, el collar solo les elimina la sed come-carne. Pero si dota de sentimientos a Fido (es el nombre del zombi protagonista) y no le cuento más
> que le reviento la trama.
> 
> Por cierto, cierre el chiringo ya, que necesito saber si queda margen para arriba o cerramos el gap.


----------



## tatur (28 Nov 2011)

os hare caso, me siento como en esta imagen:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> os hare caso, me siento como en esta imagen:



eso que quiere decir , ¿ QUE ESTA LARGO ? :S digalo para ponerme corto 

ahora en serio , hay dos opciones , ponerse largo o mantenerse al margen 
cargar cortos no es una opcion


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Hoy va a ser día para que los que estamos pillados dentro podamos salirnos sin demasiados daños.

Pero una locura entrar ahora.

Le van a dar una vuelta hacia abajo y mandarla al infierno...ya veremos..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿habemus perroflautada o no? ¿No habia declaración conjunta a las 17:15?¿O ha sido para decir "nada que declarar"?
> 
> Hoy me ha podido la prudencía, al final quité la orden de compra de las thyssenkrup a 16,67€ que tachin tachin...son el mínimo de 52 sesiones, tócate los huevs. Habiendo llegado hoy a 17,355 cerrando en 17,145 (en robastra la han subido 4cents). La pauta del final ha sido de maximos y mínimos decrecientes. Quizás haya hecho bien. Luego actualizaré el grafico. Y subiré BASF y BMW en honor de nuestro bon vivant marbellí (¿?)
> 
> Cuidense y pasen buen fin de semana. Yo me voy echarme unas carreras y luego a la piscina que hoy hace buen día





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vengo a daros la buena nueva,
> 
> _Finlandia y Holanda siguen a Alemania e Italia coloca la deuda a precio de colapso
> ambos países Rechazan la creación de eurobonos y apoyan una reforma de la UE al estilo merkel_
> ...



THYSSENKRUPP AG O.N. 
DE0007500001 


Fecha Hora Último Apertura Máximo Mínimo Dif.
28/11 09:02 17,485 17,530 17,555 17,465 0,340 



:ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

El FMI desmiente que vaya a prestar a Italia 600.000 millones

Y también de Cárpatos 

Pues bien, poco han tardado los alemanes en sacar a una fuente del Gobierno alemán diciendo que nada de Eurobonos, lo que vuleve a calmar el ánimo sobre asl consecuencias de ese posible nucleo duro


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

abiertos 2 minis corto a 7922, a ver que depara


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *los minimos anuales estaran en los 5000* mas o menos





muertoviviente dijo:


> *perdon , que ya se acaba el año* entonces si hemos visto minimos anuales en 7500
> 
> pero en 2012 veremos minimos en 4000 o 5000 mas o menos , mas menos 8:




Es ustec un grande, no sabe ni el mes en el que estamos:XX:

Siga con nosotros, le da un "nosequé" al hilo:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

ienso: ... +750 Daxies y el precio firme como un clavo... el control de tracción pegando chillidos... mala pinta, mala...


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Dentro con todo el equipo... inocho:


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> abiertos 2 minis corto a 7922, a ver que depara



Cerrados 7902


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Dentro con todo el equipo... inocho:



...de cortos, supongo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en los 10200 quizas ?



10200<10400<10700, ¿en que quedamos? Así no hay manera de ajustar objetivos!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Cerrados 7902



es usted un valiente o un insensato ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Dentro con todo el equipo... inocho:



Ay dios....


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es usted un valiente o un insensato ienso:



Insensato, no le quepa duda.

Pero bueno, el stop de perdidas estaba en 7940 que era una cifra *razonada* y razonable


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

Alemania sopesa "bonos de élite" con cinco países, según medios - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 10200<10400<10700, ¿en que quedamos? Así no hay manera de ajustar objetivos!



9800 , 10200 y 10551 

el 61,8% la bajista de medio plazo y la alcista de medio plazo , alcista y bajista se van moviendo a medida que pasa el tiempo asi que no es una cifra exacta .

pero yo le voy mas a la bajista de medio osea mas o menos calculo que llegaremos a entre 10k y 10k200


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Insensato, no le quepa duda.
> 
> Pero bueno, el stop de perdidas estaba en 7940 que era una cifra *razonada* y razonable



Que entren, que entren..

Un poquito más de gacelada dentro y me puedo salir yo¡


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

tiene toda la pinta de ser el dia de subida mas gorda de todo el rally alcista


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que entren, que entren..
> 
> Un poquito más de gacelada dentro y me puedo salir yo¡



Veo que somos varios en modo patata caliente:







)


----------



## darwinn (28 Nov 2011)

Yo estoy dentro de FER, a ver si nos da para el pan de hoy


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Muchas ganas de salir por patas veo. Aguantad beneficios señor@s!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

toda la razon , dejar correr las ganancias y cortar rapidamente las perdidas , ustedes quieren hacerlo al revez :


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas ganas de salir por patas veo. Aguantad beneficios señor@s!




Aguantar perdidas y salirse a las mínimas plusvalías... movimiento de gacela total... :rolleye:


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

`Las 2000 san compradas a 5,20....llevan puestas orden de venta si tocan los 5,23.....

A efectos de, tal como están las cosas, no quede una operación negativa.

Veremos si bajan a tocarlos los cabrones o que...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Lo bancos pepones.
MEANWHILE, el POP:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

¿ quien es el que esta comprando FERGO AISA ?

::


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Nov 2011)

Buenos días señores,

Estos días de la marmota ya los hemos vivido. Peponada y con toda la tropa esperando a que baje el precio para darle con todo lo gordo, pero al final de la jornada sólo quedan velas verdes.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ quien es el que esta comprando FERGO AISA ?
> 
> ::




hoy me he puesto la colonia de las grandes ocasiones... ¡¡¡¡ eau de plusvalias...!!!! )



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas ganas de salir por patas veo. Aguantad beneficios señor@s!



Sí, sí, la cuestión es que es una operación planteada con el culo, así que cuando empiece a tener beneficios será cuando los deje correr  Y hasta que no supere el punto de entrada y actualice el SL a dinámico no me quedaré tranquilo.


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2011)

A mi me ha tocado todos los niveles por arriba, ya no voy a la Junta del San ni de BBVA snif snif.

Ibex abajo 7726 Clave 7914
y el Dax 5456 Clave el 5605

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

vamos pepon , a por los 8000 :Baile:

repito que tiene toda la pinta de ser el dia de mayor subida del rally , al loro que podemos subir entre un 4% y un 7%


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos pepon , a por los 8000 :Baile:
> 
> repito que tiene toda la pinta de ser el dia de mayor subida del rally , al loro que podemos subir entre un 4% y un 7%



monetizando voy... monetizando vengoooooo... por el caminooooooo... no me entretengo.... :XX: :XX: :XX:



Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Buenoooo... al final, ni recorte inicial previo, ni hostias... directo p'arriba. 

Había ganas, según parece....

Y +2200 Daxies, nada menos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Me alegro mucho por The Hellion, que seguro que siguió mi recomendación de Ebro Foods.

Y a FCC le saco casi un 8% en menos de una sesión completa ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

******** en la web donde estaba mirando el POP ponia -0.11%..... ::
Ya me servira la imagen para otro día ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ******** en la web donde estaba mirando el POP ponia -0.11%..... ::
> Ya me servira la imagen para otro día ::



Está hecho Ud. un _bankster _ ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2011)

Muchas ganas de vender para dos dias verdes.Como ha dicho un forero hay que intentar no ser demasiado gacela.cortar perdidas pronto dejar correr plusvalias.Como a mi lo 1 se me da mal, san e ibe o se ponen cerca de 8 y 6 o vere jga y dividendos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Fuera de TEF con 10 euros de beneficio jajaja

Yo esto no lo veo nada claro, y ya me alegro de haber salido indemne de la tontería que había hecho¡


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Pues...................


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2011)

fuera EBRO +4%, 70 leuros


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2011)

Claca tiraria a 8240


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues...................



¿Reconsiderando escenario? :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Mi mini ibex, va que vuela, no lo vendo hasta los 10200-10400 o lo que sea que haya dicho el muertoentrelosvivos.


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Fuera de TEF con 10 euros de beneficio jajaja
> 
> Yo esto no lo veo nada claro, y ya me alegro de haber salido indemne de la tontería que había hecho¡



Ojalá no se tenga que arrepentir....

....como creo que pasaráienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Y este Mr. Claca, le ha dado últimamente por hacerse el misterioso. Así no, Mr. Claca.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ojalá no se tenga que arrepentir....
> 
> ....como creo que pasaráienso:



No me arrepentiré aunque suba muchísimo.

Llevo días incomoda ahí dentro, me equivoqué en el punto de entrada y eso pesaba.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ojalá no se tenga que arrepentir....
> 
> ....como creo que pasaráienso:



No sé, yo no me suelo arrepentir de conservar capital, aunque joda (y mucho) perderse una subida, lo malo es lo contrario. 8:

PD: Y ole, y ole, SAN por encima de 5,40. Muevo SL, ya queda menos para verlo en verde :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Les dejo por hoy, tengan ojete-calor.... acompaño un comentario sobre los relevantes superiores de la sesión, y las dos últimas operaciones de hoy:




Como bien dice el Sr. FranR, se han tocado prácticamente todos los relevantes superiores marcados para hoy. Me queda tan sólo uno (horizontal de color rojo oscuro, arriba del todo), pero lo doy por amortizado al estar en una zona de convergencia con el resto de los relevantes. 

Si bien la franja sería en principio demasiado amplia (35+ pips) para considerarla como tal, yo la daría por válida debido a que tiene una convergencia muy fuerte (4 relevantes en ella, ahora mismo).

El problema de hoy es que la subida es tan fuerte (gacelas molto ilusionadas) que los cortos contra esa zona ha habido que tomarlos con mucha cautela. 

A primer impacto, en la zona marcada como "A", ya se apreciaba nada más empezar que el corto iba a ser problemático: el primer nivel se perfora en 1m con casi 20 pips, una barbaridad, debido al momentum que acumulaba la subida. 

Aún así el sistema abre el corto, pero lo aborta poco después con unos pírricos +2 pips debido a la debilidad del rebote.

El segundo impacto (zona B) ya es más interesante. La subida venía debilitada, agotando ya la segunda pata en gráfica de 5m, y parcialmente frenada por el impacto anterior en la franja de relevantes. 

El sistema vuelve a abrir cortos, y esta vez la operación tampoco es del todo buena, pero al menos da más juego que la anterior (cierra con +16pips). La AI provoca el cierre anticipado de la operación, porque _no le gusta_ cómo se está desarrollando (y, francamente, viendo la gráfica 1m ahora mismo, a mí tampoco me gusta...)

Dos operaciones semi-fallidas (beneficios, pero por debajo de objetivo unitario) que sin embargo sirven para cerrar el día. _No es país para cortos_, según parece.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No sé, yo no me suelo arrepentir de conservar capital, aunque joda (y mucho) perderse una subida, lo malo es lo contrario. 8:



Sobre todo cuando te das cuenta de que habías entrado mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

vamonos :Baile:


que buena pinta tiene esto


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando te das cuenta de que habías entrado mal.



Sí, y sin el SL bien calculado (o sin él directamente...)


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Ahora se decide si se verán los 8.200 o no.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues...................




Claca, dale un empujón a la máquina de café de la biblioteca y que te ponga un solo triple... ah, y llama al Monaguillo Togado de Marrón Glacé (er Nico) y dile que vaya cancelando su agenda de citas y vacaciones... creo que vas a tener trabajo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Los indicadores estan requetevendidos , cuidado con los cortos , tiene toda la pinta de brutal rally alcista


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Sobre todo cuando te das cuenta de que habías entrado mal.



Yo el viernes hice un 7620-7775, y aquí estoy relamiéndome todavía a pesar de haber dejado de ganar otros 200 pipos ::

La bolsa abre todos los días


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Brutal rally alcista, estoy con muertoentrelosvivos, VIVAN LOS TRIANGULOS Y LOS BRUTALES RALLYS :XX: :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Cuiden la euforia, que van a _himvocar_ al misticiero y la vamos a tener )


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Brutal rally alcista, estoy con muertoentrelosvivos, VIVAN LOS TRIANGULOS Y LOS BRUTALES RALLYS :XX: :XX:



ahora lo que se lleva son los H-C-H 8:


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2011)

Yo hace dos años tenia una posicion abierta en bbva. Salí corriendo en cuanto subio un poco ( estaba a 6'9) ,pocos meses despues me dí cuenta que deje de ganar mas de 6000 en plusvalias. Me arrepentí en su momento.Cuando se toma una decision, pase lo que pase, es mejor no girar la cabeza silenciosa. Por muchas plusvalias que deje de ganar si ello permite que pueda dormir mejor,habra ganado en salud.
Personalmente creo que hizo una buena entrada. No se preocupe tendrá otras oportunidades

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Si, pero en el dibujo de su hch futuro, dibujo usted 3 triangulos, los triangulos siempre estan. Señor Muertoviviente, le echaba de menos, su presencia aqui alegra el hilo.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

La entrada cantada por Claca en MTS está dando casi un 9% de beneficio. Yo entré demasiado pronto y he de conformarme con +7%.


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

¿Y donde anda LCASC y su _niño_? Manifiéstese !!! Proyectesemele 

Cuantas más opiniones, sobretodo si son de calidad, mejor, no se corte por el último desliz público del niño, ya nadie se acuerda 

Mientras sigo escalpeando con el RSI y vas que te matas, por ahora hoy es una sesión tendencial ideal para no complicarse.



Spoiler



Acabo de hacerme un 7971-8019 con un PLUS :Baile:


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo hace dos años tenia una posicion abierta en bbva, sale corriendo en cuanto subio un poco ( estaba a 6'9) pocos meses despues me di cuenta que deje de ganar mas de 6000 de plusvalias en menos de 4 meses. Me arrepenti en su momento, pero a decision tomado es mejor no girar la cabeza silenciosa. Por muchas plusvalias que deje de ganar si ello la permite dormir mejor no tendra precio. Personalmente creo que hizo una buena entrada
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



También porque estoy comprobando algo.

Ya les contaré el viernes si me han tomado el pelo o no.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Sí, y los HCH en mínimos como guía, que no se nos pase. Una figura llamada de vuelta, pero bueno, eso es igual.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Claca, unete al club de los largos, hasta donve ves esta subidia, el 11200?


----------



## vyk (28 Nov 2011)

¡Madre mía! Esto va como un cohete...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

vyk dijo:


> ¡Madre mía! Esto va como un cohete...



Lo llevo avisando , se viene un BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA y normalmente entre el primero y tercer dia de rally hay uno en el que se produce la subida mas gorda , creo que estamos en ese dia 

asi que entre un 4% y un 7% de subidita podemos tener ienso:


----------



## tatur (28 Nov 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Espero que sea un 8% para dejarlo mal,8:

Y los minis de igmarkets son dos euros por pipo, juassss no lo sabia, soy un supertrader.:XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, y los HCH en mínimos como guía, que no se nos pase. Una figura llamada de vuelta, pero bueno, eso es igual.



Eso es igual??


----------



## ponzi (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> También porque estoy comprobando algo.
> 
> Ya les contaré el viernes si me han tomado el pelo o no.



Cuanta intriga. Puede darnos una pista

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

Pepon ha venido para quedarse,bien,bien...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Señor Pollastre, cuide a la niña que segun el muerto, esto sube hoy un 7%, igual mañana la niña no sabe donde esta despues de este BRUTAL rally alcista.

Si el señor bertok no andara quemando coches o cenando en buenos restaurantes, nos colgaria algun canal, ya que hoy parece que Claca se ha despertado pronto pero se ha vuelto a la cama, con el consiguiente cabreo del honorable y excelentisimo leoncio ghkghk.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> La entrada cantada por Claca en MTS está dando casi un 9% de beneficio. Yo entré demasiado pronto y he de conformarme con +7%.



Sí, ha salido mucho mejor de lo esperado, y la verdad es que de momento sigue pintando bien.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Impossamole... por TECNICO no deberíamos subir más allá del 10700 :XX:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, cuide a la niña que segun el muerto, esto sube hoy un 7%, igual mañana la niña no sabe donde esta despues de este BRUTAL rally alcista.
> 
> Si el señor bertok no andara quemando coches o cenando en buenos restaurantes, nos colgaria algun canal, ya que hoy parece que Claca se ha despertado pronto pero se ha vuelto a la cama, con el consiguiente cabreo del honorable y excelentisimo leoncio ghkghk.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2011)

ahora mismo no lo veo claro + 3% y poco volumen en general temo empapelada


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Eso es igual??



Me explico, un HCH tiene sentido luego de una tendencia alcista, del mismo modo que un HCHi después una tendencia bajista. Proyectar un HCH que se ha realizado en mínimos es... errr... poco ortodoxo. Se les llama figuras de vuelta porque su función es esa, girarse, ¿pero como te vas a girar desde mínimos, si ya estabas por lo tanto cayendo?

Si no he entendido mal, el señor muerto viviente dice que estamos realizando la cabeza de un HCH con clavicular en mínimos, y yo no puedo sino asombrarme por esa peculiar forma de ver la bolsa.


----------



## burbujeado (28 Nov 2011)

Se ha terminado papel y tocaba que subiese o es pura especulación sin motivo el porqué sube un 3,5%?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

El otro día puse un grafiquito de BASF. Lo vuelvo a poner porque como diría claca, todavía no se ha roto nada. 







Ahora está en el techo del TRIANGULO XX expansivo, uséase, todavía activos el HCH XX y el expansivo. ¿A ver si va a ser una reacción a la sobreventa de la semana pasada? Precauciión amigos ehpeculadoreh. 
Enhorabuena por la entrada y pongan SPs!


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, cuide a la niña que segun el muerto, esto sube hoy un 7%, igual mañana la niña no sabe donde esta despues de este BRUTAL rally alcista.
> 
> Si el señor bertok no andara quemando coches o cenando en buenos restaurantes, nos colgaria algun canal, ya que hoy parece que Claca se ha despertado pronto pero se ha vuelto a la cama, con el consiguiente cabreo del honorable y excelentisimo leoncio ghkghk.



Hoy he dormido sólo dos horas, pero aquí estoy, cumpliendo con mi deber. Encima esta madrugada os he dejado una ración de gráficos bonita para tener una idea de cómo anda el mercado al iniciarse la semana, no os quejaréis.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

El rebote era de libro, otra cosa es que se tuvieran los huevos suficientes para meterse el viernes... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hoy he dormido sólo dos horas, pero aquí estoy, *cumpliendo con mi deber*. Encima esta madrugada os he dejado una ración de gráficos bonita para tener una idea de cómo anda el mercado al iniciarse la semana, no os quejaréis.




Veo que lo interiorizas. Es un paso.


----------



## vyk (28 Nov 2011)

Otro arreón...¡madre!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Ahora reviso las paginas de esta noche, que no me he leido disculpen.
Claca, que no veas el BRUTAL rally alcista, no significa que no se vaya a dar, el señor Muerto, como ya ha demostrado en anteriores ocasiones, es sui generis. 

BRUTALMENTE sereis atraidos al lado alcista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me explico, un HCH tiene sentido luego de una tendencia alcista, del mismo modo que un HCHi después una tendencia bajista. Proyectar un HCH que se ha realizado en mínimos es... errr... poco ortodoxo. Se les llama figuras de vuelta porque su función es esa, girarse, ¿pero como te vas a girar desde mínimos, si ya estabas por lo tanto cayendo?
> 
> Si no he entendido mal, el señor muerto viviente dice que estamos realizando la cabeza de un HCH con clavicular en mínimos, y yo no puedo sino asombrarme por esa peculiar forma de ver la bolsa.



CLACA=








MV=


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Tocado el último relevante , 5680, y de momento aguanta. 

A partir de aquí, ya es pura selva.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

la clavicular del H-C-H pasaria por 7504 y 7601 el viernes no llegamos al minimo 

si no es un H-C-H sera un pullback hacia la alcista , o tal vez se queda en la bajista , otra posibilidad es que el 61,8% lo detenga ::

lo que esta claro es que los 7600 eran zona de compra


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

"El Príncipe de Plata y Oro"... jjajajajaaaajjaaa!!! que me da, menos mal que ya estoy fuera de mercado :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Brutalmente otro peponazo hacia arriba. El señor Muertoviviente dejo a la niña del señor Pollastre hecha unos zorros el dia que la cogio por banda. Poca confianza en el muerto.


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> El rebote era de libro, otra cosa es que se tuvieran los huevos suficientes para meterse el viernes... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Bueno, el derrapaje de final de sesión usana le puso un poco de emoción al tema.

Intento volver a entrar en algún recorte a scalpear pero son tan pequeños, confusos y rápidos que mientras parpadeas ya le han metido otro peponazo. :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Duerma Mr. Claca, que luego le salen las líneas torcidas, me pone un hch en mínimos históricos y la líamos.

Le agradezco un monton sus aportaciones, en serio, aprendo mucho de ustéc ( y de otros tantos. Menos del Sr. Pollastre y su GAME BOY)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Bueno, el derrapaje de final de sesión usana le puso un poco de emoción al tema.
> 
> Intento volver a entrar en algún recorte a scalpear pero son tan pequeños, confusos y rápidos que mientras parpadeas ya le han metido otro peponazo. :ouch:



lo que quiere decir que deberia comprar a mercado y dejarse de ezkalpedar


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si no es un H-C-H sera un pullback hacia la alcista , o tal vez se queda en la bajista , otra posibilidad es que el 61,8% lo detenga ::



Entonces digamos que, o tal vez baje, o tal vez suba. Más o menos.



muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que esta claro es que los 7600 eran zona de compra




A astado pasado y una vez vistos los huevos colgándole, todos tenemos claro que el bicho era toro, Sr. MV ...

La cuestión es adivinarlo cuando sólo ves venir un par de cuernos hacia tí.

Vulgo operar en la parte derecha de la gráfica.


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que quiere decir que deberia comprar a mercado y dejarse de ezkalpedar



Por muy pepona que sea la sesión siempre hay que conservar las formas y las normas, además tengo muy poca capacidad de sufrimiento


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> en serio, aprendo mucho de ustéc ( y de otros tantos. Menos del Sr. Pollastre y su GAME BOY)




Pero al menos no me negará que soy el que más colorines tiene en sus gráficos :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Duerma Mr. Claca, que luego le salen las líneas torcidas, me pone un hch en mínimos históricos y la líamos.
> 
> Le agradezco un monton sus aportaciones, en serio, aprendo mucho de ustéc ( y de otros tantos. Menos del Sr. Pollastre y su GAME BOY)




Tenga en cuenta que se ha comprado una bici con cestita, ya que su mdd no le dejaba comprarse un m5, y anda todo el dia enfurruñado jugando con la niña, y claro, solo puede derrapar con ella. Y no nos da niveles, porque a nosotros si nos dejan comprarnos el m5, pero no quiere que ganemos dinero, por cierto, este mes aun no me ha ingresado los leuros.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Yo sigo diciendo que no me fio.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Entonces digamos que, o tal vez baje, o tal vez suba. Más o menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿ cual toro pasado ? el viernes lo dije , largo desde 7650 y tambien fue el viernes cuando dije aquello del H-C-H por cierto quede largo con dos cojones si importar el finde :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Brutalmente otro peponazo hacia arriba. El señor Muertoviviente dejo a la niña del señor Pollastre hecha unos zorros el dia que la cogio por banda. Poca confianza en el muerto.



Hoyga, ¿cuál es su queja? de momento se han respetado todos los relevantes superiores, dando operaciones en todos, incluso en el último (5680) donde acaba de tener Ud. 20 pips a corto, ahí, regaladitos en su mesa.

Amos hombre.... 

habráse visto.... 

Si es que van como locos.


----------



## olafien (28 Nov 2011)

Consulta a los conocedores de IG-Markets...

El viernes me puse largo en el índice SP-500 al cierre y esta madrugada he cerrado la posición. Mirando la cuenta veo que me cargan 40 Euros por "Funding" y me abonan 24 euros por "Dividends".

¿Alguien sabe que son esos conceptos? ¿Los índices pagan dividendos? :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero al menos no me negará que soy el que más colorines tiene en sus gráficos :



Bueno, es que tuve una jefa que era muy tiquismikis con el tema de los colores, grosor de línea, fondos en las gráficas y adopté su religión. Así que si quiere que le imparta catequesis me lo dice 

Es que los colores esos parduzcos sobre fondo negro....



Spoiler



Mal Zeus, muy mal



:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

Señores pasajeros, gracias por volar con Pepón airlines, inc., en este momento vamos a tomar tierra y deben abrocharse el cinturón de seguridad, afuera la temperatura es de 15 grados y el cielo está nuboso, que tengan un feliz aterrizaje.

PD: No estoy seguro, pero la sensación de que la subida se ha terminado por ahora es fuerte, aunque podrían pasar a lateral.


----------



## tatur (28 Nov 2011)

Madre mia, el viernes me faltaron huevos para entrar en BNP y hoy ya sube un 8% ...siyalodeciayo


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Yo me quedo con mi papel de usuario moderado. El viernes ya comenté que el rebote era de 7.6XX a 7.9XX más o menos y luego ya se vería, porque esto es muy importante, hay que ir trabajando sobre el terreno para ofrecer las máximas garantías.

Ahora mismo, por ejemplo, en base a lo que está pasando hoy voy planteando posibles estrategias para mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Señores pasajeros, gracias por volar con Pepón airlines, inc., en este momento vamos a tomar tierra y deben abrocharse el cinturón de seguridad, afuera la temperatura es de 15 grados y el cielo está nuboso, que tengan un feliz aterrizaje.
> 
> PD: No estoy seguro, pero la sensación de que la subida se ha terminado por ahora es fuerte, aunque podrían pasar a lateral.



si ustec tiene esa sensacion , entonces yo me quedo tranquilo con mis largos


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si ustec tiene esa sensacion , entonces yo me quedo tranquilo con mis largos



Solo le diré que mis sensaciones son bastante más deterministas de lo que ud. piensa


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Es muy probable que esté todo el pescado vendido.

Va a ser momento de cortos intradía.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Por el interés te quiero Andrés... Yo hoy soy más zombie que siyalodeciayoista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Una cosa si Sr. Pollastre, los Anales termales esos están bien conseguidos. 
Me imagino que usted como artista postpunk industrial no puede abandonar el color negro en sus gráficas, no se sentiría cómodo, lo entiendo .

edito: Si pusiera fotos de perritos, oseznos y tal como el Sr. Estilicón, tendría mejor acogida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> ¿Y donde anda LCASC y su _niño_? Manifiéstese !!! Proyectesemele
> 
> Cuantas más opiniones, sobretodo si son de calidad, mejor, no se corte por el último desliz público del niño, ya nadie se acuerda
> 
> ...



Hoyga que el viernes "solo" fallé por un pipo... :ouch:

Ahora hay poco que decir. Decir que había un 80% de tocar el 8035 ahora, queda un poco "retrasado"...

Saludos...

PD: En gráfico horario, la línea de tendencia bajista pasa por el 8070 más o menos...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy probable que esté todo el pescado vendido.
> 
> Va a ser momento de cortos intradía.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Cargando los cortos, muerto estoy con usted en el fondo, pero muy en el fondo, asi que me bajo de su tren. Brutal hasta luego.

Señor Pollastre, yo quiero que me ingrese el dinero en la cuenta, no se lo repito mas veces.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

jijiji... soy un puto especulador de la deuda (corporativa y soberana)... :Baile:


dale a la maquinita Ángela... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy probable que esté todo el pescado vendido.
> 
> Va a ser momento de cortos intradía.



pues ponganse corto , yo tendria mucho miedito a los cortos , estamos en el comienzo del BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA 8:


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una cosa si Sr. Pollastre, los Anales termales esos están bien conseguidos.
> Me imagino que usted como artista postpunk industrial no puede abandonar el color negro en sus gráficas, no se sentiría cómodo, lo entiendo .
> 
> edito: Si pusiera fotos deperritos, oseznos y tal como el Sr. Estilicón, tendría mejor acogida.



No creo que tenga nada que con el post-punkismo, todo informático que haya conocido los ordenadores en la época pre-web, donde los hombres eran hombres y hacían sus propios drivers, sienten un atractivo instintivo hacia los fondos negros y yo me incluyo entre ellos.

Lo del color blanco resplandeciente de fondo es algo que vino con los ventanucos, pero a partir de entonces dejó de existir el chamanismo informático y todo pasó a ser jauja, la desubicación de los técnicos tiene sus neuras en cosas tan sencillas como la simple elección de colores de trabajo.

8:

PD: que no somos más frikis porque no nos entrenamos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cargando los cortos, muerto estoy con usted en el fondo, pero muy en el fondo, asi que me bajo de su tren. Brutal hasta luego.
> 
> Señor Pollastre, yo quiero que me ingrese el dinero en la cuenta, no se lo repito mas veces.



Ahi amigo chinito , devuelva las plusvis y algo mas para los toritos


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

mucho cagón veo tirándose del tren en plena marcha... 8:


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

SAN, me bajé en 5,45 con lo que sumamos sobre 1400 euros netos de reward, junto al cierre de los cortos del IBEX (más de 1000 pavos), tengo un día fenomenal. En scalps llevo 390 euros de reward (jodí 600 con un corto fallido, tiene pelotas tirar cortos un día como hoy).

Sigo cualquier nueva fechoría de Pepón desde las trincheras del scalp.

Votín mil disculpas por no acompañarle hasta los 5,87 euros. No obstante, si va para allá, le acompañaré desde el autobús de los índices.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

¿Hay por aquí algún maldito especulador de la renta fija...?


o dedican el 100% de su artilleria tratando de recoger las migajas de los leoncios... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

Me creeré los brutel rally alcista, cuando MM venga a desearnos Felices Fiestas... a poder ser anticipadas...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2011)

Felicidades a los pepones.

Ya lo habrán dicho, pero el Pre-market USano viene con +2,5%.

Hasta luego.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Dejen paso que muerdo... )


Saludos )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No creo que tenga nada que con el post-punkismo, todo informático que haya conocido los ordenadores en la época pre-web, donde *los hombres *eran hombres y hacían sus propios drivers, *sienten un atractivo* instintivo *hacia los *fondos *negros y yo me incluyo entre ellos.*
> 
> Lo del color blanco resplandeciente de fondo es algo que vino con los ventanucos, pero a partir de entonces dejó de existir el chamanismo informático y todo pasó a ser jauja, la desubicación de los técnicos tiene sus neuras en cosas tan sencillas como la simple elección de colores de trabajo.
> 
> ...



Siyalosospechabayo :XX: :XX:


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

MTS:







Sigue en buena forma, pero es un valor volátil y tocapelotas y en alguna parte hay que situar un profit. Personalmente y para hoy serían los 12,08. Por arriba tiene pinta de alcanzar los 12,90 si no pierde el soporte propuesto.


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siyalosospechabayo :XX: :XX:



Traidorzuelo, hablarán las espadas, esto no se hace 

Clamo vendetta!

PD: y lo peor de todo es que me he reido...


----------



## monicagt (28 Nov 2011)

Llevo 3 meses leyendo este hilo, estudiando gráficos, tragándome opiniones de broker y asesores bursátiles, además vuestras opiniones de gacelas, guanos, peponazos, etc.

Que me lo expliquen. Cada vez entiendo menos. ¿Y ahora esta subida de hoy? ¿Tiene una explicación lógica? o va a ser que en esto de la bolsa el razonamiento brilla por su ausencia.
De verdad, con estas subidas y bajadas para mi inexplicables, no voy a encontrar el día de iniciarme en este mundo.
Esto sigue siendo para mi un enigma sin resolver.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Igual hacen doble techo en el 8050, ahi lo dejo.


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Llevo 3 meses leyendo este hilo, estudiando gráficos, tragándome opiniones de broker y asesores bursátiles, además vuestras opiniones de gacelas, guanos, peponazos, etc.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen. Cada vez entiendo menos. ¿Y ahora esta subida de hoy? ¿Tiene una explicación lógica? o *va a ser que en esto de la bolsa el razonamiento brilla por su ausencia*.
> De verdad, con estas subidas y bajadas para mi inexplicables, no voy a encontrar el día de iniciarme en este mundo.
> Esto sigue siendo para mi un enigma sin resolver.



No le nombro gacela de oro del día porque veo que ya ha iniciado el camino hacia su salvación, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.


----------



## Orangecoop (28 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Llevo 3 meses leyendo este hilo, estudiando gráficos, tragándome opiniones de broker y asesores bursátiles, además vuestras opiniones de gacelas, guanos, peponazos, etc.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen. Cada vez entiendo menos. ¿Y ahora esta subida de hoy? ¿Tiene una explicación lógica? o va a ser que en esto de la bolsa el razonamiento brilla por su ausencia.
> De verdad, con estas subidas y bajadas para mi inexplicables, no voy a encontrar el día de iniciarme en este mundo.
> Esto sigue siendo para mi un enigma sin resolver.



No estás solo, yo llevo leyendo cada post del hilo desde Junio y estoy igual que tú.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, Silenciosa, sobre si este rebote es el bueno o no, eso es algo que no hay que plantearse. Simplemente se acompaña la tendencia mientras los soportes funcionen, los cuales hay que ir ajustando a medida que la cotización avanza. El viernes dije que el IBEX mientras no perdiera los 7.640 estaría alcista en el corto plazo, pues hoy es tan fácil como cambiar ese nivel, que para mí serían los 7.880. Si te mueves en el muy corto plazo te puedes permitir estar entrando y saliendo, sino lo que digo es la forma correcta de proceder.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

¿aterrizaje suave o salto con paracaidas?


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Llevo 3 meses leyendo este hilo, estudiando gráficos, tragándome opiniones de broker y asesores bursátiles, además vuestras opiniones de gacelas, guanos, peponazos, etc.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen. Cada vez entiendo menos. ¿Y ahora esta subida de hoy? ¿Tiene una explicación lógica? o va a ser que en esto de la bolsa el razonamiento brilla por su ausencia.
> De verdad, con estas subidas y bajadas para mi inexplicables, no voy a encontrar el día de iniciarme en este mundo.
> Esto sigue siendo para mi un enigma sin resolver.



deseas estar/invertir en bolsa para ganar dinero o para entender a los marditoj ejpeculadores???

aqui prima mas la rapidez q la logica (esta es necesaria, pero importa mas la psicologia q la logica)


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> No estás solo, yo llevo leyendo cada post del hilo desde Junio y estoy igual que tú.



Desde Junio de qué año? si es anterior al 2008. efectivamente, ya va siendo hora de que le pille el tranquillo a esto, si es desde junio del 2011. por su impaciencia le recomiendo que NO trate de hacerse médico. tampoco hacen cursillos de 3 meses para hacerse cirujano ¿sabe?


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

Lo dejo aquí, el curro me llama  
Un segundo scalp también positivo pero de pocos puntos para tanto sufrimiento, entré en 8030 y me arrastró durante un buen rato por los 8015-8020, saliendo al final en 8037, menos da una piedra 

Buena sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Sr. Mulder, no se me enoje. Le pido disculpas, no he podido resistirme. Ha sido como en la pelicula Mercury Rising en la que el niño descubre mensajes cifrados en las sopas de letras. o

Updateo mi visión del DAX, a este paso reviento imageshack!







Ahora mis mo estamos en la zona verde, que es la base del cuello del HCH. Un pullback de libro (mwahahahaah! ya me quedan menos cosas por decir). Lo único es que ha venido con pedazo de subidon subido todo de golpe. Pero de momento todo controlado. ¿Ahora que? Me imagino que bajará hasta el entorno de los 5520. Los motivos que me hacen pensar esto es una pequeña recogida de beneficios de los que compraror el viernes y por otro que los cuellos de lo hch no se rompen tan facilmente. 
En breve la respuesta.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Llevo 3 meses leyendo este hilo, estudiando gráficos, tragándome opiniones de broker y asesores bursátiles, además vuestras opiniones de gacelas, guanos, peponazos, etc.
> 
> Que me lo expliquen. Cada vez entiendo menos. ¿Y ahora esta subida de hoy? ¿Tiene una explicación lógica? o va a ser que en esto de la bolsa el razonamiento brilla por su ausencia.
> De verdad, con estas subidas y bajadas para mi inexplicables, no voy a encontrar el día de iniciarme en este mundo.
> Esto sigue siendo para mi un enigma sin resolver.



Esta posibilidad la comentamos el viernes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-65.html#post5336709

Lo repetí con ganas, además. El rebote era ahí.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Lo dejo aquí, el curro me llama
> Un segundo scalp también positivo pero de pocos puntos para tanto sufrimiento, entré en 8030 y me arrastró durante un buen rato por los 8015-8020, saliendo al final en 8037, menos da una piedra
> 
> Buena sesión.



Creo que mi operativa se basa en el scalp, no paro de entrar y salir en cuanto veo algún euro nuevo en la cuenta, hoy llevo un 75% de aciertos( 4 operaciones) y de momento saldo positivo, si no fuese por las interrupciones de los dichosos clientes(XD) no hubiese palmado la otra operación xd


----------



## monicagt (28 Nov 2011)

Pues ya llevas más que yo. Tírate tu primero a la piscina y me cuentas, jejejejeje.

Ya os contaré cuando haga una entrada de verdad, con dinero.

Y a quien me ha preguntado si lo que quiero es entender a los especuladores. Pues hombre, pensé que primero debía intentar entenderlos, siempre con la finalidad de ganar dinero en la bolsa. Pero por vuestras respuestas ya veo que aquí no hay nada que entender.





Orangecoop dijo:


> No estás solo, yo llevo leyendo cada post del hilo desde Junio y estoy igual que tú.


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

Volumen dice: Nos vamos a mínimos del día sin paracaidas ni hostias, ¡a pelo!

Precio dice: Yo me siento muy cómodo aquí.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Deberiamos de caer, con cierta fuerza, y no caemos, el tc ahora mismo estara en maximos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Pues si se debe caer y no se cae... ¿Sabéis lo que viene?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

seguramente esten esperando a los gringos pa darle un buen arreon


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Volumen dice: Nos vamos a mínimos del día sin paracaidas ni hostias, ¡a pelo!
> 
> Precio dice: Yo me siento muy cómodo aquí.



Muy cómodo no estará el precio aquí, te lo aseguro. Está contra la línea de tendencia del segundo impulso bajista: o recorta o sube.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

Yo creo que como desde el jueves y el viernes ha sido festivo por usa le van a meter una bajadita hasta dejarlo a niveles óptimo de compra para los leoncios usanos. Así de paso asustan al personal.


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

Me encanta estar largo,leer atrasadamente las paginas del hilo (ando de compras con mi novia...)....escuchar a casi todo el mundo que esto se cae.....en mensajes de las 11 y pico....luego miro acojonado la aplicacion bloomberg para BB y ver que estamos en maximos....oh..yeah!!!

Como usa abra como decis y se mantengan ahí....al final MV tendra razon con sus augurios de subida entre 4 y 7%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy cómodo no estará el precio aquí, te lo aseguro. Está contra la línea de tendencia del segundo impulso bajista: *o recorta o sube*.



Fenómeno! Análisis Mistico 100%
66% de acierto! ::
A) Sube
B) Lateral.
C) baja

:XX:

(váyase a la cama ya hombre. Dormir dos horas, ¿que había en la tele? Sara Connor's Chronicles)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

los rallys alcistas en algun momento tienen que darse , los indicadores estan extremadamente sobrevendidos .

pero tanto forero afirmando que esto tie que caer es la señal mas fiable


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Como bien ha dicho claca, el precio esta golpeando, y ahora mismo lo mas probable es mirar hacia el sur, pocas probabilidades veo de superar los 8080 hoy.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fenómeno! Análisis Mistico 100%
> 66% de acierto! ::
> A) Sube
> B) Lateral.
> ...



A ver, colgué el gráfico a las 4 de la mañana por algo, esa directriz estaba ahí. Obviamente yo no puedo saber si la romperá o no, únicamente determinar los niveles en los que sucedería una cosa u otra.

Ahora mismo me inclino más por un recorte.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como bien ha dicho claca, el precio esta golpeando, y ahora mismo lo mas probable es mirar hacia el sur, pocas probabilidades veo de superar los 8080 hoy.



Si tocamos los 8080 antes de los 7940 doy saltos de alegría.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

Me parece que hay gacelas que le está empezando a picar el papel en las manos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A ver, colgué el gráfico a las 4 de la mañana por algo, esa directriz estaba ahí. Obviamente yo no puedo saber si la romperá o no, únicamente determinar los niveles en los que sucedería una cosa u otra.
> 
> Ahora mismo me inclino más por un recorte.



Sr. Claca,

Posteo para aclarar que ha sido un comentario jocoso sin ninguna otra pretensión. Supongo que no le habrá ofendido, pero me disculpo de cara a la forería, no vayamos a equívocos.

Sin más, por siempre suyo.

GT.

::


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca,
> 
> Posteo para aclarar que ha sido un comentario jocoso sin ninguna otra pretensión. Supongo que no le habrá ofendido, pero me disculpo de cara a la forería, no vayamos a equívocos.



Dale Pepón !

Dale al Clackerty !! :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Poquito a poco los cortos se posiconan, hablo de intradiario.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Ainnsss... por fin el sentido común se abre paso en este foro... ::::



Mulder dijo:


> No creo que tenga nada que con el post-punkismo, todo informático que haya conocido los ordenadores en la época pre-web, donde los hombres eran hombres y hacían sus propios drivers, sienten un atractivo instintivo hacia los fondos negros y yo me incluyo entre ellos.
> 
> Lo del color blanco resplandeciente de fondo es algo que vino con los ventanucos, pero a partir de entonces dejó de existir el chamanismo informático y todo pasó a ser jauja, la desubicación de los técnicos tiene sus neuras en cosas tan sencillas como la simple elección de colores de trabajo.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Poquito a poco los cortos se posiconan, hablo de intradiario.



yo creo que son millones de gacelillas soltando papel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Dale Pepón !
> 
> Dale al Clackerty !! :XX::XX:



Deberiamos de azotarle, habrase visto tamaña osadia de meterse con el joven analista tecnico.

Aqui hay unos principios, que deben ser esquivados para postear.:XX:


----------



## rosonero (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Creo que mi operativa se basa en el scalp, no paro de entrar y salir en cuanto veo algún euro nuevo en la cuenta, hoy llevo un 75% de aciertos( 4 operaciones) y de momento saldo positivo, si no fuese por las interrupciones de los dichosos clientes(XD) no hubiese palmado la otra operación xd



Mi scalp es más reposado, o al menos lo intento, cuando todo me da entrada entro y a sufrir un rato y el 75% de las ocasiones salgo bien parado, cuando entro sin todas las señales y/o me adelanto el ratio se invierte.
Estoy todavía en fase de pruebas, vengo de hacer minis a un día o dos vista, ahora con los pluses más de 10 minutos en una operación se me hacen eternos


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Bueno, ha funcionado un corto en el IBEX. Veinte pipos de reward con 3 minis. Mejor que nada.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Volumen dice: Nos vamos a mínimos del día sin paracaidas ni hostias, ¡a pelo!
> 
> Precio dice: Yo me siento muy cómodo aquí.





le voy a poner un owned al finalizar la sesión de los de antología bursátil... 8:


saludos 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Malditos cizañeros!

He puesto un emoticono!
Es la patente de corso del hilo,no?
Ejemplo:
_Me cis**o en vuestras mald*tas m**res_ = baneo y exclusión foril de por vida
_Me cis**o en vuestras mald*tas m**res_  =ahhh era brouma


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

jijiji... siyalodeciayo que había que meterse con todo lo gordo... )



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> le voy a poner un owned al finalizar la sesión de los de antología bursátil... 8:
> 
> 
> saludos 8:



¿Por?Mi no entender. El sr. Mulder comenta, a mi entender, que el precio no se menea y que el volumen es muy bajo.... ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Por?Mi no entender. El sr. Mulder comenta, a mi entender, que el precio no se menea y que el volumen es muy bajo.... ienso:



pues tiene razón... pero ya le pondré el owned a otro... ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Malditos cizañeros!
> 
> He puesto un emoticono!
> Es la patente de corso del hilo,no?
> ...


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca,
> 
> Posteo para aclarar que ha sido un comentario jocoso sin ninguna otra pretensión. Supongo que no le habrá ofendido, pero me disculpo de cara a la forería, no vayamos a equívocos.
> 
> ...



Anda que... vaya tela :XX: :XX: :XX:

Que hay confianza, hombre.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, Silenciosa, *sobre si este rebote es el bueno o no,* eso es algo que no hay que plantearse. Simplemente se acompaña la tendencia mientras los soportes funcionen, los cuales hay que ir ajustando a medida que la cotización avanza. El viernes dije que el IBEX mientras no perdiera los 7.640 estaría alcista en el corto plazo, pues hoy es tan fácil como cambiar ese nivel, que para mí serían los 7.880. Si te mueves en el muy corto plazo te puedes permitir estar entrando y saliendo, sino lo que digo es la forma correcta de proceder.



Ein?? 

No recuerdo haberte preguntado esto ienso:

Estoy mayor :´(


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein??
> 
> No recuerdo haberte preguntado esto ienso:
> 
> Estoy mayor :´(



Comer rabo de pasa - WordReference Forums


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein??
> 
> No recuerdo haberte preguntado esto ienso:
> 
> Estoy mayor :´(



Bueno, si mal no recuerdo comentabas que no lo veías claro, tal vez no lo hayas expresado con esas palabras, pero para el caso es igual. Me refería a que es el precio el que manda, y la mayoría de las veces, aunque no nos lo creamos, el precio deja muy claras sus intenciones.

Era una reflexión aprovechando tu post, nada más


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, ha funcionado un corto en el IBEX. Veinte pipos de reward con 3 minis. Mejor que nada.



¿no te ibas a bajar del autobus del san en 5,6 o 5,87?
cobalde de la pradera.............


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Por?Mi no entender. El sr. Mulder comenta, a mi entender, que el precio no se menea y que el volumen es muy bajo.... ienso:



No, no quería decir bajo, lo que he dicho es que indica que nos vamos a ir muy abajo 

Pero el precio no quiere y parece que ahora este manda, lo que trato de señalar es que hay peligro inminente de ostiazo súbito y que los que vayan largos ajusten el stop por si acaso y/o que es buen momento para ver los toros desde la barrera no vaya a ser que nos den una buena cornada dentro del ruedo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

si me permite , luego de leerle veo que usted a sido victima de lo que yo llamo la psicologia del error , me explico usted cometio el primer error al elegir el nivel de entrada , acto seguido comete un segundo error que es salirse en cuanto vio minimas plusvis y de no ser porque esta muy prohibido lo de los cortos ese seria su tercer error .

cuando uno comete un error la probabilidad de cometer un segundo es mas alta y la de un tercer error todavia mas que la del segundo y asi hasta el guano total , lo mejor es currarse mucho mas las entradas un saludo 

bueno es un quoteo para silenciosas pero el foro va de culo :ouch:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno es un quoteo para silenciosas pero el foro va de culo :ouch:



Editar -> Borrar post.

Y así corrige sus tres errores


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

El otro día estaban haciendo "60 segundos", y el trauma de Nicholas Cage con Eleanor, el Shelby Mustang GT500, me recordó mucho a lo mio con TRE. No podré estar en bolsa con el espíritu en paz hasta que le saque 5.000 euros en largo a los ingenieros esos...


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Los 3000 los dejaremos para 2012... felices plusvalías... 


Saludos :X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Los 3000 los dejaremos para 2012... felices plusvalías...
> 
> 
> Saludos :X



Viniendo de usted imagino que será el dos de enero a mas no tardar. :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viniendo de usted imagino que será el dos de enero a mas no tardar. :fiufiu:




  


Quiero celebrar con todos ustedes mi post número 15.000.... :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

1abrazo a tod@s... :X


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

bueno no hay duda que estamos esperando a los gringos pa continuar el BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿no te ibas a bajar del autobus del san en 5,6 o 5,87?
> cobalde de la pradera.............



Seguiré ese acompañamiento desde los índices. Tengo muchos pagos por lo que necesito cash :XX:

Tenga cuidado que con tanta velocidad a ver si van a derrapar, el autobús lleva mucho peso.

Yo con el cierre de los minis del IBEX, los scalps y el cierre de SAN, ya empiezo la semana superando los tres mil euros de reward. Suma y sigue.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Atentos que el IBEX puede intentar fugarse de los máximos intradiarios. Ahí se puede meter una ráfaga ajustando stop.
El DAX ya los pasó con solvencia.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si me permite , luego de leerle veo que usted a sido victima de lo que yo llamo la psicologia del error , me explico usted cometio el primer error al elegir el nivel de entrada , acto seguido comete un segundo error que es salirse en cuanto vio minimas plusvis y de no ser porque esta muy prohibido lo de los cortos ese seria su tercer error .
> 
> cuando uno comete un error la probabilidad de cometer un segundo es mas alta y la de un tercer error todavia mas que la del segundo *y asi hasta el guano total *



Mire, habitualmente lo paso bien en este hilo.

Pero qué digo, lo paso muy bien, no sólo bien a secas.

Pero es que esta mañana me estoy despollando, auténticamente. 

Cruce de posts ciegos entre Guybrush, Chinazo, Claca, Mulder... de repente salta Silenciosa... "uuuh? yo no creo haber escrito eso...."...

Ahora viene Guybrush y pide disculpas incluso al apuntador, por si acaso le ha ofendido sin darse cuenta...

Luego viene Chinazo y reconoce que siempre intentó vendernos basura teutónica como si fueran buenos coches... que lo siente y que se dará 10 latigazos...

Y ahora viene Ud. con la "Técnica de los Cinco Errores", algo así como la "Patada en Suspensión del Mono Borracho en el Ojo del Lagarto", pero muy a su estilo: "toco los cojones a todo el mundo, y al final resuelvo menos que Facundo" :XX::XX::XX:

Magnífico, grandioso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El otro día estaban haciendo "60 segundos", y el trauma de Nicholas Cage con Eleanor, el Shelby Mustang GT500, me recordó mucho a lo mio con TRE. No podré estar en bolsa con el espíritu en paz hasta que le saque 5.000 euros en largo a los ingenieros esos...



Me pasa lo mismo con SAN... en fin, a ver como acaba el día... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

parece que nos vamos :Baile: 

a por los 9000


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Entramos en Prisa con medio cargador y stop loss ajustado a 0,77.
A favor:
-Manda la media móvil exponencial de 50 sesiones (en diario).
-El estocástico apunta a una posible vuelta incipiente.
-El MAC2D está en buena forma.
-El RSI está en buena forma.

Siendo puristas, tendría potencial hasta 1 euro pero habría que esperar a la fuga sobre la exponencial anteriormente mencionada. No obstante, con stop ajustado creo que merece la pena arriesgar porque cualquier día nos desayunamos con un gap al alza que deshabilita la opción de entrar.
Al contrario que en otras veces, tras el tirón anterior, no se ha desinflado. Si hay peponismo (mejor dicho, si continua), Prisa se debería sumar.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entramos en Prisa con medio cargador y stop loss ajustado a 0,77.
> A favor:
> -Manda la media móvil exponencial de 50 sesiones (en diario).
> -El estocástico apunta a una posible vuelta incipiente.
> ...



Prisa es un cagarro,en fundamentales no vale nada y es del psoe
Va a palmar forastero::
compra mejor acc del banco valencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

¿Quien es?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

a punto de superar maximos intradiarios :Baile:


chinito espero que haya cerrado esos cortos , por su bien


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Siempre sl, no hay que ir contra el mercado. En el tren del BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA hay hueco?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Siempre sl, no hay que ir contra el mercado. En el tren del BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA hay hueco?



lo siento , ya no queda , pero en los 10200 le puedo ceder mi sitio


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

Ay ay...

A ver si nos hemos dado con un techo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay ay...
> 
> A ver si nos hemos dado con un techo



hemos superado ligeramente los maximos y a recortado un par de puntos , pero PEPON sigue bombeando


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Prisa es un cagarro,en fundamentales no vale nada y es del psoe
> Va a palmar forastero::
> compra mejor acc del banco valencia



Se lo cantaré en directo. Me suena aquello de que "no entrar que todo está que se va al carajo". De momento ya ha subido medio céntimo respecto al precio de entrada. Me importa poco su valor y sí mucho su precio.

En el Banco de Valencia .... ya llegamos tarde. Se nos ha escapado por poco:XX:


----------



## Hastiado (28 Nov 2011)

Hola a todos de un novato en Bolsa

Queria preguntaros como veis el valor de Enel S.P.A.,para mi gusto tiene buena pinta ya que esta a 2.95 y su valor normal seria por encima de 4,¿como lo veis?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

vamos :Baile:

poco a poco como quien no quiere la cosa va parriba , en cualquier momento arreon BRUTAL


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos :Baile:
> 
> poco a poco como quien no quiere la cosa va parriba , en cualquier momento arreon BRUTAL



No me haga mucho caso, pero parece que los 8060 se le están resistiendo de más...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No me haga mucho caso, pero parece que los 8060 se le están resistiendo de más...



estan esperando a los gringos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Se lo cantaré en directo. Me suena aquello de que "no entrar que todo está que se va al carajo". De momento ya ha subido medio céntimo respecto al precio de entrada. Me importa poco su valor y sí mucho su precio.
> 
> En el Banco de Valencia .... ya llegamos tarde. Se nos ha escapado por poco:XX:



Algún conforero que ha entrado a mercado, que es de ricos ::

He aqui PRISA:
(imagen editada)






Sr. Janus, *bold-move*
Si rompe las dos bajistas escaiisdelimit. Si no pocas pérdidas.
¿Pero no ve el RSI y el estocástico algo cansados y quieriendo mirar al sur?
¿O es normal por estar en esa zona crítica?
Y poniéndonos en plan pitonisos lolo, ¿no faltaría el 2º hombro del hchi para hacer un patrón de giro como dios manda?
AT es mi religión, Claca es mi profeta y Sr. Nico mi pastor. Que los apóstoles Janus, AQNHQ y LCASC me iluminen


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

prisa segun ese grafico , la veo mal , no veo la necesidad de entrar en un valor como ese teniendo al ibex por ejemplo con una pinta muy pepona por TECNICO ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estan esperando a los gringos



Mire, me cae usted fenomenalmente bien, cargo otro mini largo.

SL en 8035, SP 10700, cuando se de la vuelta avise


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Que maravilla ya mas de un 4% :Baile:

vamonos a por el 7,99 % pero no mas


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Algún conforero que ha entrado a mercado, que es de ricos ::
> 
> He aqui PRISA:
> 
> ...



Lo ha pintado fenomenal pero le falta la media exponencial de 50 figuras. El RSI está en tendencia con perspectiva. El MAC2D está muy bien. Target teórico en 1 euros. Aún no se ha fugado pero el binomio r/r tiene sentido. Arriesgo 3 céntimos y voy con poco cargador. Es fundamental que la bonanza de los índices (que no haya habido aún recogida de beneficios es bueno y rezuma cierta consistencia, by the momment) siga.

Será un buen trade y si no, el stop hará su trabajo. Son 360 euros de posible minusvalía vs. más de 2000 euros de plusvalía posible. Trades como estos son los que hacen ganar dinero, al margen de que haya fallidos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo ha pintado fenomenal pero le falta la media exponencial de 50 figuras. El RSI está en tendencia con perspectiva. El MAC2D está muy bien. Target teórico en 1 euros. Aún no se ha fugado pero el binomio r/r tiene sentido. Arriesgo 3 céntimos y voy con poco cargador. Es fundamental que la bonanza de los índices (que no haya habido aún recogida de beneficios es bueno y rezuma cierta consistencia, by the momment) siga.
> 
> Será un buen trade y si no, el stop hará su trabajo. Son 360 euros de posible minusvalía vs. más de 2000 euros de plusvalía posible. Trades como estos son los que hacen ganar dinero, al margen de que haya fallidos.



porque se complica usted ,¿ plusvis de 2000 ? tan poco beneficio pa tanto riesgo , ahora mismo lo estamos bordando con el ibex amijo


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes!! Vaya día que llevan!

Janus como ves la apertura del SP? más subidOÖOn?


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque se complica usted ,¿ plusvis de 2000 ? tan poco beneficio pa tanto riesgo , ahora mismo lo estamos bordando con el ibex amijo



Qué me va a decir del ibex y del SAN. El primero comprado a 8620 (salida por encima de 8900) y el segundo comprado a 5,15 y salida en 5,45. Todo en un par de días. Y para acabar, rebañando una buena pipada en scalps en el IBEX. Otro día quizá, pero hoy le he rebañado a base de bien y los rewards ya están en el bolsillo.

Estén atentos a Prisa. La semana pasada era un error el IBEX y el SAN y ahora parece que es el mejor deal de la historia. Seguiré acompañando el IBEX vía scalps ... pero las Prisa sí que requieren tener ahora muchas prisas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Nov 2011)

parece uno de esos dias en que en cualquier momento se gira, pero al final nanai.

menudo asado han preparado hoy con los cortos.

la tarde promete ser interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Qué me va a decir del ibex y del SAN. El primero comprado a 8620 (salida por encima de 8900) y el segundo comprado a 5,15 y salida en 5,45. Todo en un par de días. Y para acabar, rebañando una buena pipada en scalps en el IBEX. Otro día quizá, pero hoy le he rebañado a base de bien y los rewards ya están en el bolsillo.
> 
> Estén atentos a Prisa. La semana pasada era un error el IBEX y el SAN y ahora parece que es el mejor deal de la historia. Seguiré acompañando el IBEX vía scalps ... pero las Prisa sí que requieren tener ahora muchas prisas.



no esta el horno para scalps mire yo solo tengo ibex desde 7650 asi que usted las tenia mas baratas pero yo mantengo cuando huelo movimiento gordo y cuando hay movimiento gordo hay que dejarse de scalps un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Sr. MV, una R/R de 1 a 7 le parece poco?, es ustec un poco... tocapelotas.

Sin acritud!


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes!! Vaya día que llevan!
> 
> Janus como ves la apertura del SP? más subidOÖOn?



Va ahora subiendo el 3%. La ganancia del día estaba principalmente hasta ese tres por ciento (es decir la subida ya realizada). Poder puede subir otro 3 por ciento pero aquí la probabilidad en el día de hoy ya no acompaña.
Veo en el hilo un empalme exagerado cuando el viernes era todo guano.
En fín, es una decisión de cada uno pero un grande de SP desde el viernes ya habría dado 10.000 dolares. Aquí cuesta mucho ganar dinero por lo que cuando se hace hay que protegerlo. Ya saben, stop dinámico.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no esta el horno para scalps mire yo solo tengo ibex desde 7650 asi que usted las tenia mas baratas pero yo mantengo cuando huelo movimiento gordo y cuando hay movimiento gordo hay que dejarse de scalps un saludo



Tenga suerte, y documéntese qué es un scalp. Hoy le he trincado al IBEX más pipos que los que ha subido entre su precio de entrada y el precio actual en cotización. A por los 10700 que ya le queda poco. Eso sí, cante cuando entre y cuando salga, así todos aprendemos a oler "lo gordo".

Además, usted se lo merece, le voy a dar un "thanks" que lleva un ratio mensajes/thanks bastante indecente


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

pues gracias por el thanks , la verdad no se a que se refiere con scalp ni me habia molestado en averiguarlo y ¿ que es R/R ? ienso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Nov 2011)

La verdad es q hay rebote, pero como se ha comentado en este hilo muchas veces, hablar de analisis real, como hacen Mulder,Claca,Pollastre,Janus y el resto, q seguro que me dejo a muchos, se equivoquen o no, hace que vayamos aprendiendo el resto, y que no metamos la pata mas "de lo debido", pero anunciar esas subidas y bajadas como se esta haciendo hoy y ayer por MuertoViviente, que ya anuncio un crack y no se dio, y que las anuncia solamente porque "le duele la oreja" o porque "se levanta asi", creo, y es mi opinion que hace polvo el hilo.
Rogaria, si puede ser, que bien, si cree que va a subir o bajar, que lo diga, pero no creo que hagan falta 1000 mensajes diciendo "va a subir porque lo digo yo", porque crea confusion en gente que confia o por lo menos intenta aprender de los que de verdad saben.
Yo leo un analisis de Claca,y es un ejemplo hay muchos mas similares, y aprendo. Luego invertire o no, sera mi decision, pero aprendo y ademas lo paso bien, miro el grafico, comparo con otro grafico y repito APRENDO.
Pero leer, mañana sube porque me "pica la oreja", pues simplemente tiene gracia, y la tiene una vez, quizas dos, pero no 10.000.
No quiero ofender a nadie con este post,pero ademas si fuera la primera vez, pase, pero ya paso hace meses cuando ibamos a bajar a los infiernos, y ahora vamos a subir a los cielos???
Como dice Claca frecuentemente las tendencias son las que son, y pueden variar, y para eso se esta mirando, aprendiendo y atentos a la evolucion, pero no a "los posos del cafe", supongo.
Pediria que no se "ensuciara" el hilo, aunque quizas para otros no sea ensuciarlo, pero para mi modesta opinion de persona que entra a aprender un poco, si lo es, ver 10 paginas sin nada relevante mas que "lo digo yo, pepon, 10.000 etc, etc", al final te pierdes los mensajes realmente validos que analizan lo que esta pasando.
Es mucho pedir?


----------



## Seren (28 Nov 2011)

SAN tocando el antiguo soporte de 5,50, yo me bajo del autobus ese que cogí en 5,15 y a esperar si rompemos o es resistencia. Buena suerte tengan ustedes.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> La verdad es q hay rebote, pero como se ha comentado en este hilo muchas veces, hablar de analisis real, como hacen Mulder,Claca,Pollastre,Janus y el resto, q seguro que me dejo a muchos, se equivoquen o no, hace que vayamos aprendiendo el resto, y que no metamos la pata mas "de lo debido", pero anunciar esas subidas y bajadas como se esta haciendo hoy y ayer por MuertoViviente, que ya anuncio un crack y no se dio, y que las anuncia solamente porque "le duele la oreja" o porque "se levanta asi", creo, y es mi opinion que hace polvo el hilo.
> Rogaria, si puede ser, que bien, si cree que va a subir o bajar, que lo diga, pero no creo que hagan falta 1000 mensajes diciendo "va a subir porque lo digo yo", porque crea confusion en gente que confia o por lo menos intenta aprender de los que de verdad saben.
> Yo leo un analisis de Claca,y es un ejemplo hay muchos mas similares, y aprendo. Luego invertire o no, sera mi decision, pero aprendo y ademas lo paso bien, miro el grafico, comparo con otro grafico y repito APRENDO.
> Pero leer, mañana sube porque me "pica la oreja", pues simplemente tiene gracia, y la tiene una vez, quizas dos, pero no 10.000.
> ...



Hombre llegamos a los 7500 no nos fuimos a los infiernos pero si cerca a uno de mis posibles objetivos , los 7250 que era el que menor probabilidad tenia para mi los otros niveles como recordara son los 6700 y 6260 .

vamos que falle por 250 puntos , si usted quiere mayor precision le recomiendo siga al trader loco rastani


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Por cierto Sr. Janus, he editado el gráfico de prisa. ¿Y la hipótesis de un hchi para realizar un cambio de tendencia como dios manda?

Lo pego de nuevo aqui, para que no tenga que buscarlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

El 8080 esta aqui, me meto er hozico en la boca de nati mistral, pero si se pasa de aqui, es que estamos definitivamente goberandos por el BRUTAL RALLY DE NAVIDAD.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (28 Nov 2011)

Yankis subiendo a toda leche.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hombre llegamos a los 7500 no nos fuimos a los infiernos pero si cerca a uno de mis posibles objetivos , los 7250 que era el que menor probabilidad tenia para mi los otros niveles como recordara son los 6700 y 6260 .
> 
> vamos que falle por 250 puntos , si usted quiere mayor precision le recomiendo siga al trader loco rastani



Pero hombre dios! ¿Eso antes o despues de los 10700?, que luego fueron 10400 y ahora van por los 10200. Mire, de su capacidad de ganar (o perder) dinero no dudo, es su operativa y si está bien para usted, me parece co.jo.nudo. Me estoy retorciendo de la risa con su RALLY BRUTAL ALCISTA, término que no dudo que será empleado hasta el fin de los mercados.
Pero hombre, que cambia usted de opinion en cada momento poniéndose todas las medallas para luego, sin saber por qué, desaparecer del hilo....

Y le repito, me parto de risa con usted.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (28 Nov 2011)

Bueno ahora toca subir en base a conjeturas, hasta que tras la reunión se vea que no toman ninguna acción concreta ¿no?


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues gracias por el thanks , la verdad no se a que se refiere con scalp ni me habia molestado en averiguarlo y ¿ que es R/R ? ienso:



Scalp es tirar en el muy corto para rascar pipos por doquier (o perderlos).
r/r = reward / risk.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero hombre dios! ¿Eso antes o despues de los 10700?, que luego fueron 10400 y ahora van por los 10200. Mire, de su capacidad de ganar (o perder) dinero no dudo, es su operativa y si está bien para usted, me parece co.jo.nudo. Me estoy retorciendo de la risa con su RALLY BRUTAL ALCISTA, término que no dudo que será empleado hasta el fin de los mercados.
> Pero hombre, que cambia usted de opinion en cada momento poniéndose todas las medallas para luego, sin saber por qué, desaparecer del hilo....
> 
> Y le repito, me parto de risa con usted.



¿ antes o despues ? amigo se a perdido usted unos cuantos cientos de paginas del hilo ibex35 busque y encontrara


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto Sr. Janus, he editado el gráfico de prisa. ¿Y la hipótesis de un hchi para realizar un cambio de tendencia como dios manda?
> 
> Lo pego de nuevo aqui, para que no tenga que buscarlo.



Espero que no forme es figura. Quiero que sea un viaje de pocos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Scalp es tirar en el muy corto para rascar pipos por doquier (o perderlos).
> r/r = reward / risk.



ya ve eso es lo que a mi no me gusta , porque no soy bueno para el corto a mi me gustan los movimientos gordos


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Nos vamos de cabeza a por los 9.000... y luego a por los 10.000... felices plusvalias a todos... :Baile:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

10.700. Siento decirle que llega usted tarde.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

parece que ya empieza el segundo acto :Baile:

cuando subamos un 7,99% no compreis mas por favor que quedare mal


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

Volumen in-crescendo y algo más alto de la mitad de donde han hecho el máximo diario, esto quiere decir que el volumen aun dice bajar, pero ya no tanto como antes.

El precio mientras tanto se ha sentido cómodo en la zona como también indicaba. Yo creo que muchos leoncios se han salido hacia las 11:00 por si acaso pero nadie ha abierto cortos como para lanzar el precio hacia abajo.


----------



## Xof Dub (28 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> SAN tocando el antiguo soporte de 5,50, yo me bajo del autobus ese que cogí en 5,15 y a esperar si rompemos o es resistencia. Buena suerte tengan ustedes.



Enhorabuena, yo tb me he apeado en los 5,500 euros por acción. Como primera experiencia he tenido de todo. Me he llevado un poco de susto y he identificado algunas (bastantes) carencias y cosas mejorables en mi manera de hacer las cosas. 

Con las ABE sigo abierto a ver si llegamos a los místicos esos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes.

¡Qué día!.

Aquí andamos empujando, a ver si recuperamos parte de lo perdido.

Enhorabuena a todos los que andan recogiendo premios a su esfuerzo y sabiduría.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

Señor MV, lo de los 10700(o 200, me es indeferente) cuando los veremos, porque verá usted, lo de quedarme largo al cierre me da entre pánico y acojone brutal.

Por cierto, el mini largo que le dedique ya esta en verde


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señor MV, lo de los 10700(o 200, me es indeferente) cuando los veremos, porque verá usted, lo de quedarme largo al cierre me da entre pánico y acojone brutal.
> 
> Por cierto, el mini largo que le dedique ya esta en verde



a mi tambien me es un poco indiferente , lo importante es coger los primeros dias de subidas porque luego la subida se ralentizara , que los ultimos centimos los coja otro , hemos iniciado un rally yo mantendria un minimo muy minimo de 5 sesiones y un maximo de alrededor de 12 

normalmente suelen ser 7 u 8 sesiones , luego salirse y esperar tranquilamente el momento de cargar cortos


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Espero que no forme es figura. Quiero que sea un viaje de pocos días.



Bueno, bueno .... esto es la leche, ya vamos ganando más del 2%. Flor pegada en el culo by the momment.:XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Fuera de SAN en 5,49 (saltó el dinámico) En fin, al menos saco para la cena de Navidad del trabajo con esa operación insensata que abrí la semana pasada :: (


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Volumen in-crescendo y algo más alto de la mitad de donde han hecho el máximo diario, esto quiere decir que el volumen aun dice bajar, pero ya no tanto como antes.
> 
> El precio mientras tanto se ha sentido cómodo en la zona como también indicaba. Yo creo que muchos leoncios se han salido hacia las 11:00 por si acaso pero nadie ha abierto cortos como para lanzar el precio hacia abajo.



Por cierto, sr. Mulder, ¿nos deleitará esta tarde con otro de sus magníficos análisis post-sesión?

¿Alguien de ustedes nos explicará a qué se debe esta vorágine?

Gacelas entrando como si se acabara el mundo... Leones preparando no se qué... Vísperas del día de aniversario de la Constitución Española, que este año se celebra a nivel mundial...


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Prisa.
Lo han subido con ordenes reales, potentes y redondas (acabadas en tres ceros). La media móvil exponencial de 50 sesiones está en 0,829 y el precio cotiza en 0,825. Venga, dadle un empujoncito.

Alguno de los foreros con capacidad de mover los índices, que meta 80.000 euros y saltarán miles de ordenes pre-programadas.

Hands on!!!, hands on!!!, hands on!!!, hands on!!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Nov 2011)

Descojonaros si quereis :

SAN :

18,000 a 5,52
9,000 a 5,26

Hasta no ver SAN a 9 no me bajo del bus.


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Descojonaros si quereis :
> 
> SAN :
> 
> ...



147.000€ le ha confiado usted a Botin?

Es mi ídolo hoy por hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Descojonaros si quereis :
> 
> SAN :
> 
> ...



recapacite madre , a 9 no creo que lo vuelva a ver , antes de eso se girara para irse a los infiernos ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Descojonaros si quereis :
> 
> SAN :
> 
> ...



Mucha pasta para un solo valor,aunque como esta muy bien comprado seguro que ganas mucha pasta
No esperes a 9 ,con 6,2 ya ganarias una pasta y no necesitas exponerte tanto


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria, fenomenal Caterpillar. Pena de tener mi cupo USA por el momento completo.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa.
> Lo han subido con ordenes reales, potentes y redondas (acabadas en tres ceros). La media móvil exponencial de 50 sesiones está en 0,829 y el precio cotiza en 0,825. Venga, dadle un empujoncito.
> 
> Alguno de los foreros con capacidad de mover los índices, que meta 80.000 euros y saltarán miles de ordenes pre-programadas.
> ...



¿A mercado? ¿Luego cómo los saco?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

vamos :Baile:

ahora si que si , hahahaha a por los 9000 y mañana los 17 000 8:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Nov 2011)

Mi intencion es esperar pacientemente, el 2012 me da mucho miedo, ya veremos....



VOTIN dijo:


> Mucha pasta para un solo valor,aunque como esta muy bien comprado seguro que ganas mucha pasta
> No esperes a 9 ,con 6,2 ya ganarias una pasta y no necesitas exponerte tanto


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Descojonaros si quereis :
> 
> SAN :
> 
> ...



...y siempre puede dejárselas en herencia a sus hijos...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Descojonaros si quereis :
> 
> SAN :
> 
> ...




Con dos cojones. Yo no me rio siempre que hayas programado un stop donde tirarías la toalla. Con tocar los 6 y poco ya ganarías bastante y y me bajaría. Creo que perderías más de 1/4 antes de llegar a 7.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pepitoria, fenomenal Caterpillar. Pena de tener mi cupo USA por el momento completo.



Pues si

Pena de las Sprint que me dieron el mismo día que entre...


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque se complica usted ,¿ plusvis de 2000 ? tan poco beneficio pa tanto riesgo , ahora mismo lo estamos bordando con el ibex amijo



Fíjese que es poco y menos dinero, pero tengo mis serias dudas acerca de que Ud. haya visto 2000€ juntos demasiadas veces a lo largo de su vida. 

Y no le digo nada, entonces, de la sensación que me produce verle a Ud. despreciando los susodichos 2000€ como plusvalías.

No es que Ud. no tenga ni puta idea (que no la tiene); no es que Ud. se piense que este hilo es forocoches (que lo piensa); no es que Ud. hable de los mercados como el que habla del juego del parchís, donde "se come una, y cuenta veinte" (que lo hace Ud. ).

Todo eso es cierto, pero en realidad, el gran problema que empiezo a discernir con Ud., es que realmente piensa Ud. que somos gilipollas y nos creemos una sóla palabra de las tonterías que dice.

Al menos, el Malvado Robotnik conoce su lugar. Ud. aún lo anda buscando...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Nov 2011)

Hay que ser humildes, cuando yo pierdo, otros ganais.... hay que dar juego a todos.



atman dijo:


> ...y siempre puede dejárselas en herencia a sus hijos...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Nov 2011)

Yo soy de los que llama por telefono para comprar. Como lo explicas a un teleoperador lo del SL ? ademas, no me gustan los SL, es como dejar todo listo para tu funeral.



ghkghk dijo:


> Con dos cojones. Yo no me rio siempre que hayas programado un stop donde tirarías la toalla. Con tocar los 6 y poco ya ganarías bastante y y me bajaría. Creo que perderías más de 1/4 antes de llegar a 7.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

El muertoentrelosvivos, nombre que encierra una metafora para todo aquel que la sepa ver, es como el bce o la fed, en su cuenta de papertrading hay muchos numeros, pero poco dinero.

Yo estoy con el, la locura es uno de mis fuertes, pero espero que nadie se lo tome en serio, porque entonces comienza a tener un serio problema.

Muerto, sin rencores, usted cumple una funcion en este hilo muy buena. Yo me parto a jierro.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Yo soy de los que llama por telefono para comprar. Como lo explicas a un teleoperador lo del SL ? ademas, no me gustan los SL, es como dejar todo listo para tu funeral.



Yo le diría algo como "oye, deja una orden en el ordenador ese que si pierde los 5.10 venda la mitad, y si pierde los 4.80 la otra mitad". Si es quien las compra, sabrá de qué se trata.

PD. Las cifras son completamente aleatorias.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Fíjese que es poco y menos dinero, pero tengo mis serias dudas acerca de que Ud. haya visto 2000€ juntos demasiadas veces a lo largo de su vida.
> 
> Y no le digo nada, entonces, de la sensación que me produce verle a Ud. despreciando los susodichos 2000€ como plusvalías.
> 
> ...




No sea tan duro, tanto si cree que le creemos como si sabe que no, me gusta la función que cumple :fiufiu:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo le diría algo como "oye, deja una orden en el ordenador ese que si pierde los 5.10 venda la mitad, y si pierde los 4.80 la otra mitad". Si es quien las compra, sabrá de qué se trata.
> 
> PD. Las cifras son completamente aleatorias.




El problema es que yo no hablo su idioma ni ellos el mio, utilizamos un idioma puente que tampoco controlamos muy bien ninguno de los dos :fiufiu:


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Esto de ir con el paso cambiado es peor que la mili como cuesta pillarlo......


----------



## F.GARDEL (28 Nov 2011)

Saludos señores, aquí un ignorante que les lee! Que les parece BME, la bolsa en si como valor a largo?
Gracias,

Voy a la junta en el bus de 5,5


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> El problema es que yo no hablo su idioma ni ellos el mio, utilizamos un idioma puente que tampoco controlamos muy bien ninguno de los dos :fiufiu:



Son ustedes raros raros raros....:


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Sr Pollastre tenemos que ir preparando la artillería ya para unos cortos? o aun queda subidOOn para rato.....?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

bueno señores a ver si cerramos en maximos para continuar la fieshta mañana :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Señor Mulder, el volumen, reporte sus numeros en una pincelada.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

jodel , sube menos de un 4% acudid con los dineros :S


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

F.GARDEL dijo:


> Saludos señores, aquí un ignorante que les lee! Que les parece BME, la bolsa en si como valor a largo?
> Gracias,
> 
> Voy a la junta en el bus de 5,5



Digamos que si compro una más, me obligan a oparla. No sé si me entiende.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

F.GARDEL dijo:


> Saludos señores, aquí un ignorante que les lee! Que les parece BME, la bolsa en si como valor a largo?
> Gracias,
> 
> Voy a la junta en el bus de 5,5



Pregúntele al sr. ghkghk, es el accionista mayoritario. ::

no le había leido ghkghk :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> El problema es que yo no hablo su idioma ni ellos el mio, utilizamos un idioma puente que tampoco controlamos muy bien ninguno de los dos :fiufiu:



¿En dónde carajo compra usted las acciones? ¿En la teletienda?

Sebollas te hasen llorar? me hasen llorar? no mas llorar! mira Sebolla!

[YOUTUBE]D15U7AKtB_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Hellion (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Digamos que si compro una más, me obligan a oparla. No sé si me entiende.



Podemos sindicarnos. Acabo de entrar a 19,95. Ebro se me fue. :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2011)

a ver si Mulder nos explica que ha pasado a las 16:55h

un hachazo?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Podemos sindicarnos. Acabo de entrar a 19,95. Ebro se me fue. :ouch:




Estaremos en contacto :Aplauso:


----------



## tatur (28 Nov 2011)

¿No tiene pinta de cierto agotamiento? 

¿No seria normal que bajara un poco del maximo de hoy para mañana abrir con cierto gap a la baja y volver a tirar pa'rriba?

Para un dia que decido estar con las palomitas...


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿A mercado? ¿Luego cómo los saco?




A mercado.

No haga nada que usted no quiera. Que es pasta. De mí no se fíe que yo me bajo del bus con alevosía y nocturnidad.::


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A mercado.
> 
> No haga nada que usted no quiera. Que es pasta. De mí no se fíe que yo me bajo del bus con alevosía y nocturnidad.::




Estoy loco, pero no como para meter 90.000 euros en Prisa! Era una especie de broma. Si fueran 8 ó 10 quizá hasta me lo hubiera planteado.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy loco, pero no como para meter 90.000 euros en Prisa! Era una especie de broma. Si fueran 8 ó 10 quizá hasta me lo hubiera planteado.



Mirenlo con cariño que todo lo que empieza con un "as Janus said" ... es positivo. Ya está en 0,82.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Amos a ver:

_El Eurogrupo podría cerrar mañana el refuerzo del fondo de rescate
Los ministros de Economía de la eurozona tratarán de cerrar un acuerdo para reforzar el fondo de rescate de la UE y habilitarlo para que pueda avalar parte de las nuevas emisiones de deuda de España e Italia. La Comisión sigue considerando esencial este refuerzo para frenar el contagio de la crisis griega, aumentando la demanda de bonos de ambos países y reduciendo sus costes de financiación._

¿Esto es una buena noticia? 
El buhero es ochocientas mil veces más grande de lo previsto. Vamos a reunirnos par decir que el buhero es mu grande y que habrá que buscar la forma de taparlo. 

¿Y que co*o contagio deuda griega?¿Si la economía de grecia es un mojón?¿Si lo que deben en comparación a españa e italia es un zuru*lo?

Moriremos cienes veces antes de que metan tijera por todos lados!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

ya queda poco pal cierre y parece que lo llevaran a maximos 

vamos pepon


----------



## Misterio (28 Nov 2011)

Enhorabuena a los que hayan cogido el día de hoy subidos al tren, a mi la parienta no me ha dejado subirme .


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que hayan cogido el día de hoy subidos al tren, a mi la parienta no me ha dejado subirme .



cuando lleguemos a los 10200 le cedo mi sitio si quiere


----------



## The Hellion (28 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que hayan cogido el día de hoy subidos al tren, a mi la parienta no me ha dejado subirme .



Imagine lo que va a decir la mía, cuando le comente, de pasada, :fiufiu::fiufiu: que de las 35 empresas del IBEX, he elegido a la protagonista de este titular:

*BOLSA: BME, el valor que menos sube del Ibex, avanza más de un 1,9%
*
y que en mi caso, de 1.9% nada, que he entrado a 19,95 y ahora está a 19.89. 

No le digo na, y le digo to.


----------



## Misterio (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando lleguemos a los 10200 le cedo mi sitio si quiere



En verano me pareció leerte que nos íbamos casi seguro a 6xxx el pico no me acuerdo, pero en cuanto se dio la vuelta en 7.500 volastes y ahora vuelves con el cuento cambiado no?, espero que no seas el robotic de turno que desaparece despues de dar la chapa un par de semanas e irse cuando ve que su profecía no se cumple.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> ¿No tiene pinta de cierto agotamiento?
> 
> ¿No seria normal que bajara un poco del maximo de hoy para mañana abrir con cierto gap a la baja y volver a tirar pa'rriba?
> 
> Para un dia que decido estar con las palomitas...




eso le pasa por no hacer caso a sus instintos más básicos... recuerde que la bolsa siempre sube a largo plazo... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> En verano me pareció leerte que nos íbamos casi seguro a 6xxx el pico no me acuerdo, pero en cuanto se dio la vuelta en 7.500 volastes y ahora vuelves con el cuento cambiado no?, espero que no seas el robotic de turno que desaparece despues de dar la chapa un par de semanas e irse cuando ve que su profecía no se cumple.



no tiene usted buena memoria , tenia otros niveles y se acerco mucho a uno de esos 3 niveles que di , me fui de vacaciones y entro cuando veo movimiento gordo


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿En dónde carajo compra usted las acciones? ¿En la teletienda?
> 
> Sebollas te hasen llorar? me hasen llorar? no mas llorar! mira Sebolla!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]D15U7AKtB_w[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]UWRyj5cHIQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

ibex cierra en maximos intradia subida del 4,59% con dos cojones :Baile:

como dije cierre entre 4% y 7% mañana sigue la fieshta , ya saben la suerte del muelto :fiufiu:


----------



## Misterio (28 Nov 2011)

Es verdad eran 7250 , 6700 o 6260, ahora estoy más tranquilo con los 10.200  .

Es broma a mi ni me va ni me viene.


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

Se vuelve a confirmar, hay que comprar en pánico mode on.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se vuelve a confirmar, hay que comprar en pánico mode on.




Como siempre... :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hemos empezado el día con algunas ventas pequeñas, pero enseguida se han puesto a meter volumen, han comprado 151 contratos poco antes de las 10, luego 164 contratos más comprados a las 10:25, unos 97 contratos comprados a las 10:40, así han seguido comprando hasta que han hecho el máximo del saldo diario hasta las 11:14, en ese momento han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza hasta dejar el saldo a la mitad del máximo diario.

Durante la tarde han seguido comprando pero sin tanto volumen hasta las 17 donde han empezado a vender de nuevo, concretamente han metido 139 contratos a la venta a las 17:27, aunque parece un cierre de posición intradiaria.

En subasta han vendido solo 20 contratos.

En resumen parece que se han posicionado largos hoy y se han quedado dentro, además el precio en máximos diarios indica que mañana seguirá la fiesta alcista, al menos en el gap y/o durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Caos (28 Nov 2011)

El rally necesita más trabajo detrás y más apoyo si quiere llegar a algo más que una limpieza de sobreventa con dos rumores 'colocados' estratégicamente para insuflar el alza en la preapertura e inicio de sesión con poco o nada de volumen comprador detrás (ir más lejos el IBEX de los 8800 en cualquier caso, o el SP500 de los 1214-1220). A pesar de todo parece que los mínimos de la semana pasada sirvieron y ahora toca de nuevo regresión, que se vuelva a romper el canal por arriba podría dar continuidad al movimiento (hasta que vuelva a fallar con la MM200), pero en mi opinión no llegaremos tan lejos. Si sube demasiado aprisa lo más probable es que se hostie a la mínima de cambio y perfore los anteriores mínimos. 

Los treasuries se han vendido bastante lo cual es buena señal, pero los mercados de crédito en general no se han emocionado tanto ni mucho menos (otra vez acumulando divergencias las cotizadas), ni parte de la deuda periférica (y eso que el balance del BCE sigue acumulando, la semana pasada alcanzando nuevas cotas de compras en el mercado secundario), con nuevas subastas fuera. (Recordar donde está el _'dinero inteligente'_ y que mercados son más fáciles de manipular); el AUD/USD ha corregido después de un buen susto y el EUR/USD a estas horas ha recortado bastantes ganancias, así que la fortaleza de las subidas en comparación, p.ej., con el rally de Octubre no se ve reflejado en otros mercados. Los mercados de liquidez han alcanzado nuevas cotas que muestran el estrujamiento del interbancario con los swaps a 1 año y 3 meses  alcanzando nuevos mínimos anuales y niveles no vistos desde finales del 2008, y los repos con los BC no relajándose demasiado.

A muy corto plazo (¿mañana?) quizá veamos algo de corrección (veremos como cierran los gusanos, en breve puede que veamos algo de recorte si rompe el uptrend desde los 1148) y más trabajo detrás del rally que se ha excitado demasiado. De momento seguimos inmersos en este amplio canal con la volatilidad implícita de los 'sustos o muertes' en ambas direcciones hasta que el mercado rompa definitivamente a la baja (probablemente al principio de 2012), a corto plazo toca subir y regresar a la media, pero la tendencia primaria sigue siendo la misma.


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

Mucha panchaga y tal... pero... están usted seguros de que ésto sigue p'arriba... si alquien puede, por favor, que pegue la evolución de algunos diferecniales a lo largo del día... si no a ver si a la noche las pego yo. El resumen: algunos han acabado casi al mismo nivel que empezaron hoy. Y luego a ver que nos cuenta Mulder... pero pa mí esto sigue siendo una trampa tamaño familiar... lo que no quita que le haya sacado una paaaaasta... pero sólo por la mañana. Llevo toda tarde como las vacas... mirando al tren pasar...

Mi impresión es que esto hace "falla" en cualquier momento. Mejor dicho, en cuanto ellos quieran.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Mucha panchaga y tal... pero... están usted seguros de que ésto sigue p'arriba... si alquien puede, por favor, que pegue la evolución de algunos diferecniales a lo largo del día... si no a ver si a la noche las pego yo. El resumen: algunos han acabado casi al mismo nivel que empezaron hoy. Y luego a ver que nos cuenta Mulder... pero pa mí esto sigue siendo una trampa tamaño familiar... lo que no quita que le haya sacado una paaaaasta... pero sólo por la mañana. Llevo toda tarde como las vacas... mirando al tren pasar...
> 
> Mi impresión es que esto hace "falla" en cualquier momento. Mejor dicho, en cuanto ellos quieran.



si con fallar quiere decir que en cuaquier momento puede caer , eso es seguro , pero apenas a comenzado la subidita amijo y esta ya usted pensando en las caidas :


----------



## F.GARDEL (28 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Imagine lo que va a decir la mía, cuando le comente, de pasada, :fiufiu::fiufiu: que de las 35 empresas del IBEX, he elegido a la protagonista de este titular:
> 
> *BOLSA: BME, el valor que menos sube del Ibex, avanza más de un 1,9%
> *
> ...



He entrado a 19,89, saludos


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si con fallar quiere decir que en cuaquier momento puede caer , eso es seguro , pero apenas a comenzado la subidita amijo y esta ya usted pensando en las caidas :



puede usted tomar mi "falla" como falla valenciana (sin mascletá, obviamente, sólo las llamas) o como falla tectónica, que no teutónica esa la dejamos pa'compañar la ginebra.

igual no me he explicado bien. Lo que digo es que NO creo en esta subida y que no creo que llegue mucho más allá.


----------



## holgazan (28 Nov 2011)

A ver si hay más días como éste.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> igual no me he explicado bien. Lo que digo es que NO creo en esta subida y que no creo que llegue mucho más allá.



usted no cree en la subida , eso es lo de menos lo importante es si sube o no , aun asi le entiendo existe la posibilidad de que no lleguemos a sobrecompra estare al loro


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> puede usted tomar mi "falla" como falla valenciana (sin mascletá, obviamente, sólo las llamas) o como falla tectónica, que no teutónica esa la dejamos pa'compañar la ginebra.
> 
> igual no me he explicado bien. Lo que digo es que NO creo en esta subida y que no creo que llegue mucho más allá.



Otro sí digo, hoy Comerzbank ha negociado 72 millones de títulos en el DAX, los valores que le han seguido andaban por los 10-12 millones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

holgazan dijo:


> A ver si hay más días como éste.



No habia ledio nunca su firma. Muy buena, se ha construido un personaje entrañable y gracioso. :XX:



Caos dijo:


> Yo creo que si puede llegar un poco más lejos, pero desde luego no los 10700/10400/9600/9400.
> 
> Los máximos de Octubre ya no los vamos a volver a ver.



Interesante siempre. Hay mucho cierre de cortos, a tener en cuenta tambien.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

los usanos están jugueteando demasiado...


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> los usanos están jugueteando demasiado...



"Modo Ironic" llega la hecatombe...Se hunde el SP, "modo robotonic" cae hasta el místico 1010


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

IBEX:







Hoy el rebote ha seguido con total normalidad. La primera zona de resistencia ha sido perforada sin problemas (880-940) y sólo en los 8050 se ha encontrado algunas dificultades, si bien el profit sugerido en los 7.880 no se ha visto amenazado en ningún momento. Superados los 8.050, el índice parece en buena disposición de seguir avanzando hasta la zona 8.250.

En este momento considero que una buena zona de profit serían los 7.925. Estos profits son amplios, pero nos aseguran seguir incorporados al rebote con buenas garantías.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sea tan duro, tanto si cree que le creemos como si sabe que no, me gusta la función que cumple :fiufiu:



Pero si yo estoy de acuerdo con Ud. 

Lo que pasa es que hacer mofa, befa y escarnio de las plusvies de otros foreros.... amooosssss.... un poco demasiê, no cree....


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿En dónde carajo compra usted las acciones? ¿En la teletienda?
> 
> Sebollas te hasen llorar? me hasen llorar? no mas llorar! mira Sebolla!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]D15U7AKtB_w[/YOUTUBE]



Y luego que si no sea yo tan duro... :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

jajajaajajaj con lo del huevo!!!!
JAJAJJAJAJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJA
JAAJAJAJAJAJAJA
:XX:


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> MTS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Un 11% da ya. Para este sí que ya es muy complicado definir un profit con las suficientes garantías. Pienso que se podrán ver los 12,90 comentados durante la sesión, pero este es un valor histérico que gusta de pegar fuertes bandazos, así que personalmente por debajo de 12,44 vendía y me olvidaba. Es un stop muy ajustado para lo que es ARCELOR, pero otra cosa se comería gran parte del beneficio.


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

MIra mi huevooooooooo:XX::XX::XX:

SP sigue peponeando, bien, bien....:cook:


----------



## atlanterra (28 Nov 2011)

Yo estoy empezando a abrir cortos. ienso:


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Yo estoy empezando a abrir cortos. ienso:



Va a ir contra tendencia?

Ahora mismo la tendencia es la que es...un 5% en europa y un 3% en usa es MUCHO, MUCHO dinero...

Hoy en muchos foros de hablaba de que el techo del ibex era el 2%....y mire.

Piénseselo bienienso:

Si lo piensa bien, comprará SAN):cook:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero si yo estoy de acuerdo con Ud.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que hacer mofa, befa y escarnio de las plusvies de otros foreros.... amooosssss.... un poco demasiê, no cree....



Te has pasao tres pueblos
cada uno tiene su opinion y solo vale aquella que da mas dinero
No hace falta ser tan duro


----------



## atman (28 Nov 2011)

Ten Days to Save the Eurozone?

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## faraico (28 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Descojonaros si quereis :
> 
> SAN :
> 
> ...



En condiciones normales,ha cogido usted un precio muy bueno.

Cuando estuvieron a 3.9 tambien se aviso del fin del capitalismo y que san seria nacionalizado y tal y cual...

Luego estuvo a 11.

Esperemos que el tema de la deuda no joda el chiringuito y esta inversion (yo llevo la quinta parte de usted) salga mas o menos bien....

Jugandose tanta pasta,yo pondria stot en el break even.....y se segura que 5 sesiones en rojo como la semana pasada no le tire la accion a 5 euros.....y cuando empiece el verde como hoy pueda intentar de nuevo unos largos


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

Yo he largado las TEF que tenía de la semana pasada, en el mismo punto en el que las compré (13,43). Pierdo solo las comisiones. Cierro el chiringuito por este mes (salvo que vea algo muy claro) con unas plusvalías del 6%. Ya sé que es una minucia para lo que mueve la gente aquí, pero a mi me basta y sobra. Ya lo firmaría todos los meses .

Tengan cuidado si van a entrar en largo. Los 8200 están ahí y a mi se me antojan claves.


----------



## atlanterra (28 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Va a ir contra tendencia?
> 
> Ahora mismo la tendencia es la que es...un 5% en europa y un 3% en usa es MUCHO, MUCHO dinero...
> 
> ...



El Jueves y Viernes pasado fui contra tendencia, y hoy he vendido la mitad de mi cartera y he comenzado a hacer algun corto sobre el SP. No me fio un pelo de este rally. No creo que dure más allá de este Jueves.

Saludos,


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2011)

Claca crees que OHL llegara a 19.20 o es demasiado volatil, siguiente resistencia importante a batir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

¿Algun freaky de esos que les mola el fondo de pantalla negro ha usado el *plugin DDE de ProRealTime*?
Tengo delante de mi la ayuda de MATLAB.
¿Algun alma caritativa que tenga ya implementada la toma de datos?
¿En FORTRAN?

Dios se lo pague con 10 rallies brutales de navidad


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca crees que OHL llegara a 19.20 o es demasiado volatil, siguiente resistencia importante a batir



Sin duda llegaran a 19,3
yo las llevo,las compre a 19,3 y las vendi a 20.4 y ahora a 17,4
Yo las venderia a 20,que calculo que sera para el dia 12 o asi


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> La vela de hoy es interesante (vela de onda inferior larga, más potente que el martillo, he marcado con círculos cuando suele aparecer), se suele testear en la sesión siguiente actuando su sombra como soporte aunque con sombras más largas y ésta es corta, pero es indicativo de un cambio de tendencia en el corto plazo (semanas). . Como soporte los mismos que ayer, los 7600 (antes de iniciar otra estructura bajista a largo plazo cuando rompamos el mínimo anual) y por arriba las paradas más inmediatas (antes de configurar estructuras) serían los 8200-8450- 8620 y 8950 más o menos, aunque los 8890 son un retroceso establecido del 32,8% de estructura a largo plazo que le costaría bastante superar además que la potente media de 200 sesiones ya está sobre los 9000 y bajando y tb sería un muro muy fuerte (creo que la de 30 sesiones y 50 sesiones serán la clave de esta minivuelta). En todo caso, muy en el corto, para semanas, intentaré estar largo aprovechando retrocesos, dobles techos-suelos etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por fin, de vuelta. Bueno, parecía claro por todos, lo comentamos el viernes en el gráfico donde aparecían estas velas, estas velas de sombra inferior larga apenas suelen fallar ya que son + potentes que los martillos (y no ha fallado de nuevo, encima hoy, ha confirmado) tal como vemos en el gráfico del viernes. Por lo visto hoy, creo que nos iremos un poquitín más arriba y ajustaremos, antes de volver a subir (el minirally parece que empezó con 2 días de retraso).
En todo caso, no merece la pena un largo ahora, ver como empieza mañana y si sube hasta los 8200, probar un corto a un retroceso fibo y si baja, pues volver a probar largos. El tobogán de vuelta vendrá más tarde.
Todo como siempre, a ver qué ocurre.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo he largado las TEF que tenía de la semana pasada, en el mismo punto en el que las compré (13,43). Pierdo solo las comisiones. Cierro el chiringuito por este mes (salvo que vea algo muy claro) con unas plusvalías del 6%. Ya sé que es una minucia para lo que mueve la gente aquí, pero a mi me basta y sobra. Ya lo firmaría todos los meses .
> 
> Tengan cuidado si van a entrar en largo. Los 8200 están ahí y a mi se me antojan claves.



Deberias haberte esperado al viernes,en los 14 es donde estamos mas pillados
yo en concreto a 14,4


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

El Dax tocó hace un rato los 5750 (después de casi 350 ptos sin apenas titubear), se puede probar un corto con esta resistencia +20 pipos como SL.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Deberias haberte esperado al viernes,en los 14 es donde estamos mas pillados
> yo en concreto a 14,4



Lamento haberos abandonado pero las señales me decían que me saliera, que escapara del error que cometí y cerrara el mes con unos buenos números al menos para mi.

Eso y que los 8200 me infunden respeto y que TEF se acercaba a la parte alta del canal bajista. Si rompe los 8200 con fuerza igual me reengancho, aunque con mucho tiento.


----------



## atlanterra (28 Nov 2011)

Yo también tengo TEF compradas a 12,78 y espero también soltarlas antes de este Viernes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo he largado las TEF que tenía de la semana pasada, en el mismo punto en el que las compré (13,43). Pierdo solo las comisiones. Cierro el chiringuito por este mes (salvo que vea algo muy claro) con unas plusvalías del 6%. Ya sé que es una minucia para lo que mueve la gente aquí, pero a mi me basta y sobra. Ya lo firmaría todos los meses .
> 
> Tengan cuidado si van a entrar en largo. Los 8200 están ahí y a mi se me antojan claves.



Los 14 los debería intentar superar, pero más de 14,5-15 misión imposible.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Lamento haberos abandonado pero las señales me decían que me saliera, que escapara del error que cometí y cerrara el mes con unos buenos números al menos para mi.
> 
> Eso y que los 8200 me infunden respeto y que TEF se acercaba a la parte alta del canal bajista. Si rompe los 8200 con fuerza igual me reengancho, aunque con mucho tiento.



Cualquier salida con beneficios es una buena salida


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Los 14 los debería intentar superar, pero más de 14,5-15 misión imposible.



Claro,es que cuando estaba en 15 pago el dividendo y bajo a lo bestia,no deberia volver a 15 hasta mitad de año,en teoria


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Yo creo que OHL si puede llegar a los 19.20, incluso a los 19.6, donde se ha apoyado un par de veces en el pasado. Lo malo en OHL, al igual que en casi todos los valores que he mirado, es la directriz bajista que anda por ahí... 
Todavía no ando fino para ver donde colocaría el SL, podría ser la directriz alcista, pero ya le digo, todavía no atino mucho con eso.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre, cuide a la niña que segun el muerto, esto sube hoy un 7%, igual mañana la niña no sabe donde esta despues de este BRUTAL rally alcista.
> 
> Si el señor bertok no andara quemando coches o cenando en buenos restaurantes, nos colgaria algun canal, ya que hoy parece que Claca se ha despertado pronto pero se ha vuelto a la cama, con el consiguiente cabreo del honorable y excelentisimo leoncio ghkghk.



Ahora llego de currar y me faltan 20 páginas por leer. en un rato llego a la última página.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Nov 2011)

A ver si tengo tiempo de leer los posts de hoy, pero llego ahora a casa y veo donde han dejado al Ibex... pullback a la tendencial alcista milimétrica :







Saludos...


----------



## atlanterra (28 Nov 2011)

En mi opinión estamos asistiendo a un movimiento atrapa gacela en toda regla. Me cuesta bastante pensar que con la que está cayendo vayamos a tener un rally navideño....

Lo dicho. En cuento pueda me iré desaciendo de todas las posiciones largas e ire abriendo cortos a saco.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claro,es que cuando estaba en 15 pago el dividendo y bajo a lo bestia,no deberia volver a 15 hasta mitad de año,en teoria



Estaba realmente en 15,8 y pico creo antes del reparto, no me acuerdo bien, y luego liquidó dividendo con la minoración del mismo en bruto en el precio de la acción (que se ve reflejado en los precios anteriores en las plataformas y eso es lo que estarás viendo), pero eso no es causa para que suba por encima del valor de reparto, ya que algunas lo harán, es simplemente la tendencia del valor, que es bajista.


----------



## darwinn (28 Nov 2011)

Bueno, pues yo estoy preparando la bandera blanca de rendición para soltar todo el lastre de novato que arrastro hace tiempo (ya comenté por aquí mis IBE a 8, NHH a 5,95 y GAM a 7).

Tengo pensado si esto sigue subiendo mañana, poner un stop loss justito y que salte cuando quiera (al menos las GAM y NHH, iberdrola lo dejaré para mis nietos, tampoco me importa demasiado). No sé cómo lo ven...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

Un poco de guano...


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Nov 2011)

a ver que pasa en 50 minutos pero los usanos...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

max de dax hace media hora en 5754, entrada en 5744,salgo con CCI en mínimo en 5705 (son casi 40 pipos, poco para algunos y menos para el peto que hemos sacado todos hoy en índices, pero es una forma de decir que cuando el Dax está lateral, y lo está las últimas horas casi siempre, como los cruces de ahora hasta las 6:00 AM, los indicadores funcionan bien) aunque sigo viendo Stoch y RSI altos, no sé, puede quedarme un rato.


----------



## Mulder (28 Nov 2011)

En mi modesta opinión aun no es el momento del rally navideño, pero hemos tenido un noviembre muy bajista y creo que eso hay que compensarlo un poco.

Llevábamos mucho sin subir.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión aun no es el momento del rally navideño, pero hemos tenido un noviembre muy bajista y creo que eso hay que compensarlo un poco.
> 
> Llevábamos mucho sin subir.



Que compren, !!!! que se acaban !!!!.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo estoy preparando la bandera blanca de rendición para soltar todo el lastre de novato que arrastro hace tiempo (ya comenté por aquí mis IBE a 8, NHH a 5,95 y GAM a 7).
> 
> Tengo pensado si esto sigue subiendo mañana, poner un stop loss justito y que salte cuando quiera (al menos las GAM y NHH, iberdrola lo dejaré para mis nietos, tampoco me importa demasiado). No sé cómo lo ven...



Yo me guardaria las IBE
Las otras dos son carne de chicharro,son valores puros para especuladores
van dando golpes hasta que se situan en el valor real segun los libros de sus empresas
Vende las Gamesa el viernes a lo mejor que de el mercado,cuando llegue el megaguano se colocara por debajo de 2,5
Nh no se,pero es peligroso jugar con valores fuera del ibex porque no tienen mucha liquidez
Esa es mi humilde opinion gacelera,una opinion mas contrastada se la puedes pedir a Janus,aunque el es un psicopata de la seguridad y no suele especular mas alla del intradia o semana,o por lo menos eso me parece


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

El SP pierde Fuelle...... ES la hora de los cortos? 

Allá voy con 3 minis SL 3


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo estoy preparando la bandera blanca de rendición para soltar todo el lastre de novato que arrastro hace tiempo (ya comenté por aquí mis IBE a 8, NHH a 5,95 y GAM a 7).
> 
> Tengo pensado si esto sigue subiendo mañana, poner un stop loss justito y que salte cuando quiera (al menos las GAM y NHH, iberdrola lo dejaré para mis nietos, tampoco me importa demasiado). No sé cómo lo ven...



Yo le daría un poco de margen a los toritos (vigilaría un poquito los 8200, si retrocede y luego se impulsa los 8600, y a partir de aquí al loro con los 8800-8950 como frontera de la cordura (por lo menos mía), vamos a ir muy abajo entiendo, pero un pequeño pull de vez en cuando tendremos.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo me guardaria las IBE
> Las otras dos son carne de chicharro,son valores puros para especuladores
> van dando golpes hasta que se situan en el valor real segun los libros de sus empresas
> Vende las Gamesa el viernes a lo mejor que de el mercado,cuando llegue el megaguano se colocara por debajo de 2,5
> ...




Cuando alguien ha entrado mal, sale mal. Es así, no hay que tratar entenderlo. Pongan los stops donde consideren y déjen que trabajen.

Siento no poder aportar más.:´(


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Ya pueden andar con cuidado porque el EUR/USD está ahora mismo por debajo del nivel de apertura (descendiendo toda la remontada de la jornada) y el BUND ha recuperado toda la caida de la jornada.

Si a alguién no le huele raro que lo diga. Queremos de saber ::


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando alguien ha entrado mal, sale mal. Es así, no hay que tratar entenderlo. Pongan los stops donde consideren y déjen que trabajen.
> 
> Siento no poder aportar más.:´(



Ya le digo, todavía siento en la cartera la mala entrada del viernes tarde en corto con el Gap al alza de anoche.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> El SP pierde Fuelle...... ES la hora de los cortos?
> 
> Allá voy con 3 minis SL 3



vaya con cuidadin amijo y respete el stop loss


----------



## pepinox (28 Nov 2011)

El canto del cisne, señores, lo del IBEX de hoy.

Preveo guano en cantidades industriales para acompañar el turrón (del duro).

Mi consejo: no se molesten en vender. Esperen una década y vendan entonces por lo que compraron hace un año.


----------



## darwinn (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando alguien ha entrado mal, sale mal. Es así, no hay que tratar entenderlo. Pongan los stops donde consideren y déjen que trabajen.
> 
> Siento no poder aportar más.:´(



Creo que tiene toda la razón del mundo.

Mi objetivo es minimizar un poquillo las pérdidas aprovechando estas subidas, y volver a lo único que me ha dado dinero que es el intradía o dos días máximo...

En cualquier caso, creo que será mejor sacarlo ahora, y si se va a los infierno, ya lo meteré en algo un poco más seguro, total ese dinero no lo necesito...


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te has pasao tres pueblos
> cada uno tiene su opinion y solo vale aquella que da mas dinero
> No hace falta ser tan duro




Si piensa eso, todavía no ha entendido Ud. nada de lo que ocurre en este hilo, y de cómo ocurre.

Aquí adoramos las opiniones. De veras. Hable Ud. de sus habilidades con el slap-shot cortando ensalada "miramihuevo", y nadie va a decirle absolutamente nada. En todo caso, le thankearán (bueno, yo al menos le thankearía).

Cuestión distinta es que alguien se permita el lujazo de denostar operativas o plusvalías de otros foreros, sin aportar absolutamente nada por su parte para contrastar.

Luego, conviene no olvidar que este hilo lo lee mucha más gente de la que nosotros podamos considerar; lanzar brindis al sol al estilo de "por mis cojones esto se va a 17.000" o "por mis huevos vemos los 2500", pues verá, ya no es cuestión de que reste credibilidad al hilo, sino que alguno de los nuevos se lo puede creer perfectamente, y mire Ud., eso no es de recibo.

Que un forero (el que sea, me da igual) se permita denostar 2000€ en plusvalías de otro forero, cuando su operativa se reduce al porqueyolovalguismo, eso sí me parece pasarse dos pueblos. 

Sepa que nuestras gilipolleces, en ocasiones, pueden costarle el dinero a terceros. Es menester dejarles bien claro, cuándo estamos de coña hablando de slap-shot miramihuevo, y cuando estamos en serio. Es nuestra responsabilidad mantener ese nivel en el hilo, en mi opinión.

edit: y quiero dejar bien claro, que estoy encantado con el Sr. MuertoViviente y sus posts. Pero en su justo contexto, joder. No saquemos las cosas de su orden...


----------



## FranR (28 Nov 2011)

Ya que nos hemos deshecho de las BBVA y las SAN hay que llamar al guano. Quiero las san a 4.80 a corto plazo y prometo comprar BBVA a 5.30 y lo mismo les hago ojitos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya pueden andar con cuidado porque el EUR/USD está ahora mismo por debajo del nivel de apertura (descendiendo toda la remontada de la jornada) y el BUND ha recuperado toda la caida de la jornada.
> 
> Si a alguién no le huele raro que lo diga. Queremos de saber ::



Es cierto bertok (y ya sabéis a donde pienso que se irá el eur_dólar y la estructura que activará con objetivo los 1,25-1,24 cuando caigamos de los 1,31), pero desde el mínimo, hemos realizado una estructura corregida al fibo perfecto del 50% y ahora parece que ha realizado otra estructura a otro fibo (yo , éste no lo uso, pero lo marcan las plataformas como tal, el 76,4 como el 23,6, que repito no uso). No sé, sigo pensando que toca tonteo (aunque a lo mejor, dentro de un rato lo veo todo negrísimo)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya que nos hemos deshecho de las BBVA y las SAN hay que llamar al guano. Quiero las san a 4.80 a corto plazo y prometo comprar BBVA a 5.30 y lo mismo les hago ojitos.



los volvera a ver a esos precios pero cuando vayan de camino a los infiernos


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

A ver si hay traca final


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> El canto del cisne, señores, lo del IBEX de hoy.
> 
> Preveo guano en cantidades industriales para acompañar el turrón (del duro).
> 
> Mi consejo: no se molesten en vender. Esperen una década y vendan entonces por lo que compraron hace un año.



Creo que se equivoca de hilo, quizás en forocoches, facilisimo encajaría, aqui, la verdad, no. la mayoría de los despreciables habituales de este hilo son malvados especuladores. De esos malos malosos con sombrero de copa y mirada aviesa. Eso del buy&hold hace tiempo que lo despreciamos, es de pobres, y más si ponen SL, más aún. Aquí las acciones nos duran en cartera entre 1 dia y la fecha en el que la CNMV le manda una carta al señor ghkghk para que nos haga una OPA. 

Aquí nos va más surfear en el brutal rally o en los megaguanos. Hablando entre tanto de nuestras cosillas "mi huevo", "el miniin, martini...dos cuchillas!", ya sabe usted.

No se crea que no valoramos sus aportes, lo hacemos, vaya que si lo hacemos!

Un abrazo hombre! 

Para los amantes de las mujeres fáciles aqui tienen... SACYR







No comento nada porque el párrafo anterior me ha dejado exhausto!


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si piensa eso, todavía no ha entendido Ud. nada de lo que ocurre en este hilo, y de cómo ocurre.
> 
> Aquí adoramos las opiniones. De veras. Hable Ud. de sus habilidades con el slap-shot cortando ensalada "miramihuevo", y nadie va a decirle absolutamente nada. En todo caso, le thankearán (bueno, yo al menos le thankearía).
> 
> ...



¿que pasa ,es que es usted el que marca cuando hay que tener cachondeo o no?
Ademas,usted no es el padre de nadie para velar por nadie,todo el mundo es mayor para hacer lo que quiera.
La mayoria de lo que usted pone a nivel trader,aun siendo interesante,no lo entiende nadie,porque nadie opera con el dax ,la mayoria ni sobre indices.
No se imbuya usted en el papel del zorro justiciero y deje pasar los post ,que si alguien debe de responder con crudeza es el afectado si lo hubiese, no usted.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Vaaaale, que sí, que para Ud. la perra gorda. _Whatever_.

¿Vé cómo soy capaz de dejar pasar los posts?

pd: en realidad, si me permite el comentario, yo hubiera usado "no se arrogue Ud. el papel de zorro justiciero"... no sé Ud. cómo lo verá.



VOTIN dijo:


> ¿que pasa ,es que es usted el que marca cuando hay que tener cachondeo o no?
> Ademas,usted no es el padre de nadie para velar por nadie,todo el mundo es mayor para hacer lo que quiera.
> La mayoria de lo que usted pone a nivel trader,aun siendo interesante,no lo entiende nadie,porque nadie opera con el dax ,la mayoria ni sobre indices.
> No se imbuya usted en el papel del zorro justiciero y deje pasar los post ,que si alguien debe de responder con crudeza es el afectado si lo hubiese, no usted.


----------



## pepinox (28 Nov 2011)

Por favor, esgriman plusvalías y ya mediremos quién la tiene más larga, pero ahórrense el embeleco literario. Se lo ruego.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si piensa eso, todavía no ha entendido Ud. nada de lo que ocurre en este hilo, y de cómo ocurre.
> 
> Aquí adoramos las opiniones. De veras. Hable Ud. de sus habilidades con el slap-shot cortando ensalada "miramihuevo", y nadie va a decirle absolutamente nada. En todo caso, le thankearán (bueno, yo al menos le thankearía).
> 
> ...



Yo es que no entiendo porque en este hilo hay que compararse con alguien o se tienen que poner por encima de alguien. Esto no es ninguna competición. Es una actividad individual tuya contra el mercado. 

Yo solo soy una triste gacela que miro por mi cuenta y entro aquí a ver otras opiniones y contrastar o ver alguna opción que no haya visto y que valoro si puede ser buena y a aprender de gente que sabe de esto y que juega en otra división, en algunos casos viven de esto y mueven unas cantidades a las que yo no llego a la altura del zapato. Y por supuesto, a echar unas risas con el buen rollo que hay por aquí.

Nunca se me ocurriría atacar los errores de nadie. Primero, porque ya de por sí soy una de las personas menos indicadas para ello. Y segundo porque aunque fuera el puto Gordon Gekko, me merece todo el respeto lo que hagan demás.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Para el mes que entra encuesta:

Opera usted sobre:
a) Acciones putibex
b) acciones europeas.
c) acciones americanas

d) IBEX
e) DAX
f) Indices americanos
g) divisas
e) materias primas


::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿que pasa ,es que es usted el que marca cuando hay que tener cachondeo o no?
> Ademas,usted no es el padre de nadie para velar por nadie,todo el mundo es mayor para hacer lo que quiera.
> La mayoria de lo que usted pone a nivel trader,aun siendo interesante,no lo entiende nadie,porque nadie opera con el dax ,la mayoria ni sobre indices.
> No se imbuya usted en el papel del zorro justiciero y deje pasar los post ,que si alguien debe de responder con crudeza es el afectado si lo hubiese, no usted.



Votín, que el Dax y su futuro es el valor (acción, índice, cruce etc) con más volumen en Europa junto al Estx50 , que te la pegas, que lo veo.. Y que si que hay unos cuantos en este foro que operan en índices (pq las garantías que exigen son muy bajas, menores que en acciones y además de tener menores horquillas), diría que opera una buena manada (de gacelas sabias entiendo).:rolleye:


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ya que nos hemos deshecho de las BBVA y las SAN hay que llamar al guano. Quiero las san a 4.80 a corto plazo y prometo comprar BBVA a 5.30 y lo mismo les hago ojitos.



Sr. FranR, si no le importa deje un pasito hasta los 8200 que recupere las magulladuras del jueves pasado y luego ya que se hundan hasta las cifras que ustedes consideren 
(no tendrá usted a mano al Fran Grande por un casual que nos haga una visitilla... XD)


VOTIN dijo:


> ¿que pasa ,es que es usted el que marca cuando hay que tener cachondeo o no?
> Ademas,usted no es el padre de nadie para velar por nadie,todo el mundo es mayor para hacer lo que quiera.
> La mayoria de lo que usted pone a nivel trader,aun siendo interesante,no lo entiende nadie,porque nadie opera con el dax ,la mayoria ni sobre indices.
> No se imbuya usted en el papel del zorro justiciero y deje pasar los post ,que si alguien debe de responder con crudeza es el afectado si lo hubiese, no usted.



No soy quien para responderle, pero considero que tanto usted y MV tienen MUY poquito tacto. Quizá para ustedes sea de recibo ganar 2.000€ todos los días, y por lo tanto, de cuando en cuando, perderlos. Pero vamos, lo suyo si son salidas de tono.
Y si a usted no le parece interesante el nivel que sirve pollastre, ya le digo yo que esos niveles dan dinero en múltiples ocasiones. Y usted se permite el lujo de venir provocando sin dar un apice de humor siquiera.

Y viendo sus ultimas participaciones y ataques gratuitos a prácticamente todos los foreros que aportan a este hilo, me lleva a pensar a que esta frustrado por el simple echo de que si les hubiese echo caso(SL, niveles, ...) no estaría palmando tantísima pasta.

Bueno, yo ya me he quedado a gusto, no creo siquiera que vuelva a leerle, con lo cual, si lo desea se puede ir riendo de mis entradas, salidas y cagadas(lo tiene vd fácil, canto las jugadas casi en directo desde que entré con € reales).


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Por favor, esgriman plusvalías y ya mediremos quién la tiene más larga, pero ahórrense el embeleco literario. Se lo ruego.



Era un intento de cambiar el tercio del debate e introducir un sesgo en los derroteros que estaban tomando los posts, caballero. Presumo que ya se habría dado cuenta Ud. de ese particular.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es cierto bertok (y ya sabéis a donde pienso que se irá el eur_dólar y la estructura que activará con objetivo los 1,25-1,24 cuando caigamos de los 1,31), pero desde el mínimo, hemos realizado una estructura corregida al fibo perfecto del 50% y ahora parece que ha realizado otra estructura a otro fibo (yo , éste no lo uso, pero lo marcan las plataformas como tal, el 76,4 como el 23,6, que repito no uso). No sé, sigo pensando que toca tonteo (aunque a lo mejor, dentro de un rato lo veo todo negrísimo)



Los índices están ahora haciendo lo que deben. Corregir porque no se puede, o sí se puede pero no es bueno, subir 350 puntos DAX sin que nada parezca que pasa. Ahora viene lo bueno, cómo cada uno en su técnica es capaz de anticipar si es una correción para volver a subir o si es flor de un día para poder proseguir el guano. Es una de esas decisiones que cuesta dinero (lo justo si se va con el stop) o ganar mucho, muchísimo si se acierta en un buen movimiento direccional. Sobra decir que una corrección hasta los 1155 haría mucho daño a todos los que se han montado hoy (los del viernes se llevarán el amargor de no ganar pero no deberían perder, para eso acertaron). Sería un puntazo genial leonino para masacrar a la gacelada ... y después marcarse una buena subida.

Todo son suposiciones pero i) esto nunca fué fácil, ii) cada vez lo es menos y iii)es la capacidad de acertar y proteger los trades lo que hacen que uno gane o pierda. Así de simple y así de difícil.

Cuando han visto que hoy muchos se han bajado del autobús, que nadie piense que son gilipollas. Algunos lo habrán hecho por miedo, otros porque les quemaban las plusvis con tal de tangebilizarlas ... pero también los hay que lo han hecho por técnica pura y dura. Si se ponen a pensarlo, hoy todo el pescado se ha vendido en poquito tiempo. A las 10:00 horas ya estaba el IBEX por encima de 8000 por lo que el resto del día ha dado para scalps y poco más. No piensen que muchos han ganado dinero hoy. Seguro que hay multitud que está largo entrando por encima de 8000, y a ellos una simple correción de 200 pipos, les hará mucho daño y les generará miedo. Entrar mal = salir mal.

De momento, los índices están peponizados. El SP está subiendo con cierta fuerza en los últimos minutos de la sesión. No es nada definitivo pero sí bueno o al menos mejor que si se estuviera dando la leche.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Aquí les dejo a un maldito especulador... entrando hoy a saco y cargando cortos con todo lo gordo... :











Saludos )


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaale, que sí, que para Ud. la perra gorda. _Whatever_.
> 
> ¿Vé cómo soy capaz de dejar pasar los posts?
> 
> pd: en realidad, si me permite el comentario, yo hubiera usado "no se arrogue Ud. el papel de zorro justiciero"... no sé Ud. cómo lo verá.



Es correcta la apreciacion
Vigile usted el cristal de su mesa,que como no sera templado,podria dejarle sin su mas preciado tesoro::


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Los índices están ahora haciendo lo que deben. Corregir porque no se puede, o sí se puede pero no es bueno, subir 350 puntos DAX sin que nada parezca que pasa. Ahora viene lo bueno, cómo cada uno en su técnica es capaz de anticipar si es una correción para volver a subir o si es flor de un día para poder proseguir el guano. Es una de esas decisiones que cuesta dinero (lo justo si se va con el stop) o ganar mucho, muchísimo si se acierta en un buen movimiento direccional. Sobra decir que una corrección hasta los 1155 haría mucho daño a todos los que se han montado hoy (los del viernes se llevarán el amargor de no ganar pero no deberían perder, para eso acertaron). Sería un puntazo genial leonino para masacrar a la gacelada ... y después marcarse una buena subida.
> 
> Todo son suposiciones pero i) esto nunca fué fácil, ii) cada vez lo es menos y iii)es la capacidad de acertar y proteger los trades lo que hacen que uno gane o pierda. Así de simple y así de difícil.
> 
> ...



Janus, tu argumento no justifica el rarísimo movimiento del EUR/USD ni el BUND.

Cuidado que ya sabes que en peores plazas hemos toreado ::.


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Eso último es interesante.

Trabajo únicamente derivados de índices; yo no sé nada de acciones, jamás he comprado ni vendido un componente individual de un índice. Pero sí creo que la gente de las acciones no debería subestimar el comportamiento de los índices.

Los mismos bancos, por ejemplo; tienen una ponderación muy grande, y se puede decir sin temor a equivocarse, que si se puede proyectar un índice, se puede proyectar el comportamiento de sus componentes con mayor ponderación. Eso es algo trivial de comprender.

Respecto al DAX, no hay que tomarlo a la ligera. Como dicen por ahí arriba, es el índice europeo con mayor volumen, y a nivel mundial, no creo que muchos puedan hacerle sombra (Dow y SP aparte, por supuesto). Su nivel técnico es muy alto (no me refiero a AT, sino a algo trading) y sacarle unos euros no es precisamente dar un paseo por el campo (_let alone_ vivir de él).

Pero bueno, esto es como todo, opiniones y colores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Pero sr. estilicon, ¿y los avatares que se busca?

Aqui estamos la mayoría para aprender. De todos los habituales, una media docena saben mucho y hacen lo que deben hacer. Compartir conocimientos con la gacelada. Amén de cantar alunos niveles (malditos foreros con avatar de leon simpático). El resto puesaprendemos y nos partimos la caja de risa, intentando aportar algo de vez en cuando.

Sr. o Sra. Pepinox,
El embeleso literario, que no embeleco pues no había engaño implícito en mi discurso, es innata en la prosa de este nuestro hilo. Si usted, se dedica a _vislumbrar _guano sin dar ninguna justificación ni aportar ningún dato, no me censurará tomarle algo el pelo, verdad?
No se lo tome así hombre/mujer, si yo soy de su opinión, si quiere le doy mis argumentos.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR, si no le importa deje un pasito hasta los 8200 que recupere las magulladuras del jueves pasado y luego ya que se undan hasta las cifras que ustedes consideren
> (no tendrá usted a mano al Fran Grande por un casual que nos haga una visitilla... XD)
> 
> 
> ...



No persevere. Estos señores, graciosos a veces o bordes a veces, no han ganado 2000 euros ni juntando 6 meses seguidos. A mí me divierten porque le dan diversidad al foro. No todo puede ser "compro a X", "X a la saca". A veces creo que somos muy aprensivos. Basta con poner el contexto a sus comentarios y todo se entiende mejor. En ocasiones he pensado que buscan más generar debate y polémica que otra cosa .... siempre con la intención de animar el foro. Eso sí, la sensibilidad a veces se ve dañada por comentarios imbéciles ... que todos podemos cometer.

Venga, todos de nuevo al redil que alguien tiene que pagar las plusvis que trincamos. Creame, no creo que hayan ganado 2000 pavos ni a punta de pistola. Se se centran un poquito, quizá algún día lo hagan:XX:

Dicho lo cual, please no me avasallen con que se ha ganado más en no sé donde y no sé cuando. Aquí para hablar, humildad para generase credibilidad o cantar las jugadas.::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Los índices están ahora haciendo lo que deben. Corregir porque no se puede, o sí se puede pero no es bueno, subir 350 puntos DAX sin que nada parezca que pasa. Ahora viene lo bueno, cómo cada uno en su técnica es capaz de anticipar si es una correción para volver a subir o si es flor de un día para poder proseguir el guano. Es una de esas decisiones que cuesta dinero (lo justo si se va con el stop) o ganar mucho, muchísimo si se acierta en un buen movimiento direccional. Sobra decir que una corrección hasta los 1155 haría mucho daño a todos los que se han montado hoy (los del viernes se llevarán el amargor de no ganar pero no deberían perder, para eso acertaron). Sería un puntazo genial leonino para masacrar a la gacelada ... y después marcarse una buena subida.
> 
> Todo son suposiciones pero i) esto nunca fué fácil, ii) cada vez lo es menos y iii)es la capacidad de acertar y proteger los trades lo que hacen que uno gane o pierda. Así de simple y así de difícil.
> 
> ...



Si, pero esos 8000 tb puedes pensar que los ha aguantado sin corregir, además, la vela de hoy se le suele llamar confirmatoria de velas anteriores ( martillos, velas de onda larga). Yo sigo pensando que no es buen momento para cortos prolongados, ver si sube hasta algún fibo bajista anterior o resistencia y meterlo pero hasta el ajuste correspondiente. Lo mismo, si baja, yo por ejemplo, si veo bajón sobre un fibo de la subida de hoy, pues metería un largo con SL dinámicos. No me tiene pinta de guanazo, y soy guanista hasta la médula de aquí a 3 meses o algo más. Toca tonteo para los fundamentalistas..


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Vaya vaya... pues asombrado me hallo, por cuanto no conocía yo su faceta de prosa quijotesca ienso:ienso:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. o Sra. Pepinox,
> El embeleso literario, que no embeleco pues no había engaño implícito en mi discurso, es innata en la prosa de este nuestro hilo. Si usted, se dedica a _vislumbrar _guano sin dar ninguna justificación ni aportar ningún dato, no me censurará tomarle algo el pelo, verdad?
> No se lo tome así hombre/mujer, si yo soy de su opinión, si quiere le doy mis argumentos.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No persevere. Estos señores, graciosos a veces o bordes a veces, no han ganado 2000 euros ni juntando 6 meses seguidos. A mí me divierten porque le dan diversidad al foro. No todo puede ser "compro a X", "X a la saca". A veces creo que somos muy aprensivos. Basta con poner el contexto a sus comentarios y todo se entiende mejor. En ocasiones he pensado que buscan más generar debate y polémica que otra cosa .... siempre con la intención de animar el foro. Eso sí, la sensibilidad a veces se ve dañada por comentarios imbéciles ... que todos podemos cometer.
> 
> Venga, todos de nuevo al redil que alguien tiene que pagar las plusvis que trincamos. Creame, no creo que hayan ganado 2000 pavos ni a punta de pistola. Se se centran un poquito, quizá algún día lo hagan:XX:
> 
> Dicho lo cual, please no me avasallen con que se ha ganado más en no sé donde y no sé cuando. Aquí para hablar, humildad para generase credibilidad o cantar las jugadas.::



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

Estamos alcistas a corto plazo... y mañana toca más subida... mi intuición de especulador pocas veces me falla... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, tu argumento no justifica el rarísimo movimiento del EUR/USD ni el BUND.
> 
> Cuidado que ya sabes que en peores plazas hemos toreado ::.



Vienen bastante descorrelacionados pero es algo a tener en mente. Vamos a ver si las prisas en los índices son buenas para las Prisas que tengo. Éstos no deben ni tener JGA por lo que con más motivo no iré mucho en ese autobús.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR, si no le importa deje un pasito hasta los 8200 que recupere las magulladuras del jueves pasado y luego ya que se _*undan *_hasta las cifras que ustedes consideren
> (no tendrá usted a mano al Fran Grande por un casual que nos haga una visitilla... XD)



Mis hoooooogos


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mis hoooooogos



Pecatísima, ¿otra vez echando leña al fuego? Mire que esta noche la cosa está ya bastante calentitttta ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya vaya... pues asombrado me hallo, por cuanto no conocía yo su faceta de prosa quijotesca ienso:ienso:



Enrevesar lo simple es una de mis grandes habilidades sr. Pollastre. Bueno, comerme 12 tacos en un minuto, la otra!


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecatísima, ¿otra vez echando leña al fuego? Mire que esta noche la cosa está ya bastante calentitttta ::::





calentito estoy yo... quemando billetes de 500... )


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No persevere. Estos señores, graciosos a veces o bordes a veces, no han ganado 2000 euros ni juntando 6 meses seguidos. A mí me divierten porque le dan diversidad al foro. No todo puede ser "compro a X", "X a la saca". A veces creo que somos muy aprensivos. Basta con poner el contexto a sus comentarios y todo se entiende mejor. En ocasiones he pensado que buscan más generar debate y polémica que otra cosa .... siempre con la intención de animar el foro. Eso sí, la sensibilidad a veces se ve dañada por comentarios imbéciles ... que todos podemos cometer.
> 
> Venga, todos de nuevo al redil que alguien tiene que pagar las plusvis que trincamos. Creame, no creo que hayan ganado 2000 pavos ni a punta de pistola. Se se centran un poquito, quizá algún día lo hagan:XX:
> 
> Dicho lo cual, please no me avasallen con que se ha ganado más en no sé donde y no sé cuando. Aquí para hablar, humildad para generase credibilidad o cantar las jugadas.::



eh eh eh...no quiero fardar, no es lo mío, pero ese primer párrafo..:no::rolleye:


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, pero esos 8000 tb puedes pensar que los ha aguantado sin corregir, además, la vela de hoy se le suele llamar confirmatoria de velas anteriores ( martillos, velas de onda larga). Yo sigo pensando que no es buen momento para cortos prolongados, ver si sube hasta algún fibo bajista anterior o resistencia y meterlo pero hasta el ajuste correspondiente. Lo mismo, si baja, yo por ejemplo, si veo bajón sobre un fibo de la subida de hoy, pues metería un largo con SL dinámicos. No me tiene pinta de guanazo, y soy guanista hasta la médula de aquí a 3 meses o algo más. Toca tonteo para los fundamentalistas..



Yo pienso como usted, creo que queda más subida .... pero no me fío de nada en este mundo bursátil por lo que no le quitaria ni un ojo. Tengo claro que si las subidas pendientes fuesen importantes, hay que corregir algo en plan latigazo. Tan fácil no puede ser ganar dinero. Eso de montarse y que cada hora que pasa, la cuenta está en verde y cada vez más en verde .... no pasa aquí.:8:


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> comerme 12 tacos en un minuto, la otra!



Diantre... ¿no será Ud. informático, por un casual?


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Diantre... ¿no será Ud. informático, por un casual?





¿de cuando era joven y apuesto...? ienso:



Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Nov 2011)

bueno señores mañana mas , que pasen buena noche y sueñen con los toritos


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Imposible trazar esa foto hoy en día... pero daría dinero por saber quién és exactamente ese tío, menudo crack. 





especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿de cuando era joven y apuesto...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecatísima, ¿otra vez echando leña al fuego? Mire que esta noche la cosa está ya bastante calentitttta ::::



Si es que... van provocando.

Hablando del tema, no sé qué les pasa a ustedes últimamente, que están de un sensible... no aguantan nada, están hechos de mantequilla. Aquí siempre ha habido bombillos y tocapelotas, ¿desde cuando se les hace caso y se entra al trapo? :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Estilicón (28 Nov 2011)

Sr. pollastre. ¿estudió usted informática?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No persevere. Estos señores, graciosos a veces o bordes a veces, no han ganado 2000 euros ni juntando 6 meses seguidos. A mí me divierten porque le dan diversidad al foro. No todo puede ser "compro a X", "X a la saca". A veces creo que somos muy aprensivos. Basta con poner el contexto a sus comentarios y todo se entiende mejor. En ocasiones he pensado que buscan más generar debate y polémica que otra cosa .... siempre con la intención de animar el foro. Eso sí, la sensibilidad a veces se ve dañada por comentarios imbéciles ... que todos podemos cometer.
> 
> Venga, todos de nuevo al redil que alguien tiene que pagar las plusvis que trincamos. Creame, no creo que hayan ganado 2000 pavos ni a punta de pistola. Se se centran un poquito, quizá algún día lo hagan:XX:
> 
> Dicho lo cual, please no me avasallen con que se ha ganado más en no sé donde y no sé cuando. Aquí para hablar, humildad para generase credibilidad o cantar las jugadas.::



Supongo que no me podre dar por aludido porque mi inversion en bolsa no llega a mas de 4 0 5 semanas desde que empece
Cambiando de tercio
no entiendo porque si estabas montado en el caballo del santander saltaste a prisa,aunque supongo que es por que no te sueles estar quieto en un valor mas de dos dias y rastreas posibilidades continuamente


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sr. pollastre. ¿estudió usted informática?



Ciertamente... mejor nos reimos nosotros mismos de la percepción que los demás tienen de nosotros


----------



## pollastre (28 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si es que... van provocando.
> 
> Hablando del tema, no sé qué les pasa a ustedes últimamente, que están de un sensible... no aguantan nada, están hechos de mantequilla. Aquí siempre ha habido bombillos y tocapelotas, ¿desde cuando se les hace caso y se entra al trapo? :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:



Bue, yo lo veo normal, y hasta sano. Ahora somos más, va llegando gente nueva, y es normal que en el proceso de "conocernos" salten roces. 

Estuvimos mucho tiempo (¿años?) en este hilo siendo los cuatro gatos de siempre, y claro, cómo iba a haber discusión ninguna ahí... si ya nos habíamos dicho todo lo que nos podíamos decir y más


----------



## pepinox (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. o Sra. Pepinox, Si usted, se dedica a _vislumbrar _guano sin dar ninguna justificación ni aportar ningún dato, no me censurará tomarle algo el pelo, verdad?



Por supuesto que no se lo censuro, incluso le alabo el gusto.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Por supuesto que no se lo censuro, incluso le alabo el gusto.



¿pero tu tienes algo en bolsa?
Si eres mas agarrao que un chotis.................


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Imposible trazar esa foto hoy en día... pero daría dinero por saber quién és exactamente ese tío, menudo crack.




yo también pagaría... es impresionante ver como conecta los cables a la placa base... :8: :8: :8:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bue, yo lo veo normal, y hasta sano. Ahora somos más, va llegando gente nueva, y es normal que en el proceso de "conocernos" salten roces.
> 
> Estuvimos mucho tiempo (¿años?) en este hilo siendo los cuatro gatos de siempre, y claro, cómo iba a haber discusión ninguna ahí... si ya nos habíamos dicho todo lo que nos podíamos decir y más





Haya paz o tendré que sacar a relucir mis galones burbujistas...







Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, 
No olvidaré esta ofrenta.

Elija usted:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre,
> No olvidaré esta ofrenta.
> 
> Elija usted:



si hicieras gráficos, con lo que prometes..ienso:


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

Se ha visto hoy en el tren del ibex a un payaso celebrando sus plusvas... aquí les dejo el momento...










espero que no sea ninguno de ustedes...


Saludos )


----------



## diosmercado (28 Nov 2011)

Saludos amigos, me presento en el hilo. Os leo desde hace mucho mas de lo que pensais.

Perroflautada de turno?? ->Fitch confirma la triple A de EEUU, pero sitúa al país en perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Esos arrebatos de furia están claramente provocados por entidades diabólicas que habitan en un rango de frecuencia distinto... mejor os lo cuenta Tico, pero está bastante claro que muchos estáis poseidos:



Tico dijo:


> Hay algo llamado "materia oscura".
> 
> La historia fue así. Un astrónomo cogió un libro sobre el sistema solar y se puso a comprobar algunas cosas.
> 
> ...





Tico dijo:


> Nunca lo he llevado a la práctica. Así que solo te voy a contar la teoría.
> 
> El universo en el que vivimos es una especie de holograma. Y nosotros solo podemos ver los cuerpos que tienen cierto rango de frecuencias.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

diosmercado dijo:


> Saludos amigos, me presento en el hilo. Os leo desde hace mucho mas de lo que pensais.
> 
> Perroflautada de turno?? ->Fitch confirma la triple A de EEUU, pero sitúa al país en perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es



Bienvenido de nuevo.

Disfruta porque han venido nuevo foreros que se llevan los leuros y otros a los que se los llevan.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

Ha estado hoy Borja Meteo en Valencia. A mí me ha resultado imposible acudir porque esta tarde tenía mucho sueño, pero ha dado por hecho el Banco Malo. Si es así, quizá me vean el el próximo avatar de Bertok.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Sus voi a cojer a tos, i sus boy a dar con la manoh avierta una guantah vien da.


Señor Votin, no le gustan a usted los BMW, perfecto. Le ofrezco otra cosa, consulteme por mp, sera por negocios.

Yo entro en este hilo, como entro en otros foros, para hablar con gente con intereses en comun y donde encuentro buen rollo, sin mas. A mi me encantan los post de señores como Pollastre, Caos, Bertok, Janus, el piratajodioesequetieneunnombreraro, La_Que_Se_Avecina, FranR, Mulder, Fran200, MM, Pecata, Pipoapipo, Rosonero, LCASC, Tonuel, aksarben, pepitoria, atman...ah, y el joven Claca, que no por ser un niño tenemos que dejar al margen. Tambien me gusta leer, y me lo paso pipa a los señores que tienen a bien participar aqui y contar algo sobre la bolsa; Votin, Estilicon, MB y muchisimos mas, hasta me parto er pecho con el señor MV y RS.

Y claro para poder decir en el club de golf que he hablado con el honorable leoncio ghkghk

Sinceramente, aprendo aunque he tenido y tengo otros maestrillos en este mundo que me enseñan mas que aqui, pero aqui se puede aprender, y sobretodo se pasa bien aprendiendo, porque es una ambiente distendido, donde se habla de todo segun caiga, que ya les pille el otro dia hablando de quesos para pizzas, fijense hablando de queso para pizzas en un foro de bolsa, joder ******** eso es lo que hace grande a esto.

Pero estoy con el señor Pollastre, leo algun comentario que jomio sera que estoitontoisoimurariro pera tela tienen mas que pelo ahi abajo la Nadiuska.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Nov 2011)

diosmercado dijo:


> Saludos amigos, me presento en el hilo. Os leo desde hace mucho mas de lo que pensais.
> 
> Perroflautada de turno?? ->Fitch confirma la triple A de EEUU, pero sitúa al país en perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es



Esto......
¿a usted que le gusta mas ,ventanilla o pasillo?


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ha estado hoy Borja Meteo en Valencia. A mí me ha resultado imposible acudir porque esta tarde tenía mucho sueño, pero ha dado por hecho el Banco Malo. Si es así, quizá me vean el el próximo avatar de Bertok.



Tengo un avatar nuevo guardado.

Lo presentaré en sociedad el 1 de enero de 2012. El año de la catastrofe ejpañola.

Malo, malo, malo lo que viene para este país. A la bolsa se la sopla y es posible pero no probable que sea alcista.


----------



## vigobay (28 Nov 2011)

Hoy me he decidido a escribir para compartir una información que puede resultar interesante para algunos foreros, porque está claro que el boss de las bolsas mundiales es el SP&500 y el análisis de Elliot de este individuo (las clava desde hace meses) anuncia bajada a los abismos eminente y eso significa posibilidad de cortos con stop loss en el entorno de 1225 para tener de referencia al que invierta en otros índices como el chulibex. Debemos de estar atentos a esa resistencia y no a las de nuestros índices europeos. Yo hace dos meses que sigo a este individuo y lo ha clavado siempre, realmente parece increíble pero es cierto y lo podéis comprobar viendo las entradas del blog anteriores.







Su web es esta para el que desee entrar
Principle Analysis: An Elliott Wave Blog

Espero que acierte una vez más porque yo ya me he abierto un corto en un ultrashort americano justo antes del cierre de hoy (aunque creo que mañana aún podrá subir más no me quise quedar fuera). Si falla esta vez tengo margen de sobra por las plusvalías que he conseguido en estos dos meses


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Yo empecé en burbuja hace años, muchos en escala forista (2006-2007). Eran tiempos complicados para los burbujistas (nos gustaban los números, hacíamos miles de horas para jefes vividores, eran buenos tiempos para los trepas). En este foro eramos atacados por los nuncabajistas pq la vivienda no caía y defendíamos que el precio de la vivienda terminaría cayendo y que el país se iba al carajo y ahí están los post de entonces (había gente con enorme humor como tochovista, tochomocho etc etc que eran puros genios de la ironía).
Ya estaba en el mundillo bursátil interesado, comprando y perdiendo como pasa cuando empiezas (y tb a veces después, pero menos) y me gustaba el foro pq iba con una idea lógica. Me fui un día pq me era imposible entrar, trabajar fuera, en casa etc. Ahora puedo, no pringo tanto en el trabajo y hace unos meses, entré en este enlace, estuve viendo un poco lo que se decía, no veía mucho gráfico y tal, pero veía lógica en lo que se decía y desde luego, mucha gracia, mucha ironía y ahora estoy por aquí. Además, en general la gente es agradecida, salgan o no las cosas, eso me gusta.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Su web es esta para el que desee entrar
> Principle Analysis: An Elliott Wave Blog
> 
> Espero que acierte porque yo ya me he abierto un corto en un ultrashort americano justo antes del cierre de hoy (aunque creo que mañana aún podrá subir más no me quise quedar fuera).




Pues me parece que te has precipitado... es muy dificil que una onda dure una sola sesión... por no decir imposible... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues me parece que te has precipitado... es muy dificil que una onda dure una sola sesión... por no decir imposible... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



tonu, compra todas las santanderes ...... !!!! que se acaban !!!! ::


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Supongo que no me podre dar por aludido porque mi inversion en bolsa no llega a mas de 4 0 5 semanas desde que empece
> Cambiando de tercio
> no entiendo porque si estabas montado en el caballo del santander saltaste a prisa,aunque supongo que es por que no te sueles estar quieto en un valor mas de dos dias y rastreas posibilidades continuamente



Aseguro que sé y estoy montado en un valor tendencial hasta que el sesgo alcista se agota. No es el caso.

Bajé del bus porque el IBEX llegaba a resistencias y es/era de esperar una correción en los valores del índice. Baje prontito a 5,45 y ya vé usted donde ha estado después. El timming no tiene nada que ver. Ganar esa pasta en un rato, es algo positivo que elimina riesgo (el grueso del año ya está hecho y re-hecho) y no inhabilita volver a entrar ante correciones. Todos son libres de pensar qué va a hacer el valor y en consecuencia actuar ... pero yo no creo que esto esté para subir todos los días un 6%, punto a punto y sin dolerle a nadie.
Hay otro tema que no creo que se entienda por todo el mundo en el hilo. Es el coste de oportunidad.

Recuerda, hay dos claves, i)tener un hit ratio decente y ii)saber llegar al objetivo de cada uno ... que no tiene que coincidir con el de otros foreros. Si hoy hubiera ido de forma más suave, todavía estaría dentro y con visión de los 5,87 euros.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> tonu, compra todas las santanderes ...... !!!! que se acaban !!!! ::





el dia que prohibieron los cortos me jodieron el asunto... pero volveré... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Juasssssss, algo seguro de este foro, es que cuando el san baje ahi estara el señor Tonuel para certificarlo, con saña y alegria.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> el dia que prohibieron los cortos me jodieron el asunto... pero volveré... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



¡Lo hicieron porque te temían! ::


----------



## atlanterra (28 Nov 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Hoy me he decidido a escribir para compartir una información que puede resultar interesante para algunos foreros, porque está claro que el boss de las bolsas mundiales es el SP&500 y el análisis de Elliot de este individuo (las clava desde hace meses) anuncia bajada a los abismos eminente y eso significa posibilidad de cortos con stop loss en el entorno de 1225 para tener de referencia al que invierta en otros índices como el chulibex. Debemos de estar atentos a esa resistencia y no a las de nuestros índices europeos. Yo hace dos meses que sigo a este individuo y lo ha clavado siempre, realmente parece increíble pero es cierto y lo podéis comprobar viendo las entradas del blog anteriores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aporte.

Si me permites la pregunta, ¿operas con cortos en SP mediante ETF?

Graciass


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Juasssssss, algo seguro de este foro, es que cuando el san baje ahi estara el señor Tonuel para certificarlo, con saña y alegria.



el tonu y el bertok las compraremos todas a 3 leuros 8:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sus voi a cojer a tos, i sus boy a dar con la manoh avierta una guantah vien da.
> 
> 
> Señor Votin, no le gustan a usted los BMW, perfecto. Le ofrezco otra cosa, consulteme por mp, sera por negocios.
> ...




No sé si en 2012 ganaré dinero en bolsa, pero prometo esforzarme para estar entre los 395 foreros favoritos de Chinito, y no pasar por el foro cual fantasma del post de Tico.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> Hoy me he decidido a escribir para compartir una información que puede resultar interesante para algunos foreros, porque está claro que el boss de las bolsas mundiales es el SP&500 y el análisis de Elliot de este individuo (las clava desde hace meses) anuncia bajada a los abismos eminente y eso significa posibilidad de cortos con stop loss en el entorno de 1225 para tener de referencia al que invierta en otros índices como el chulibex. Debemos de estar atentos a esa resistencia y no a las de nuestros índices europeos. Yo hace dos meses que sigo a este individuo y lo ha clavado siempre, realmente parece increíble pero es cierto y lo podéis comprobar viendo las entradas del blog anteriores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo conocía, y de Elliot y Fibonacci he leído un rato, mucho más del segundo, pq con Elliot me está costando bastante. Un millón de gracias, de verdad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Adivina adivinanza



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Adivina adivinanza
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



De dónde es?.

Esa figura en muy, muy buena con la isla en la cabeza y el hueco al final de hombro derecho.

Queremos de saber.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca crees que OHL llegara a 19.20 o es demasiado volatil, siguiente resistencia importante a batir



La resistencia empieza en los 18,90, esa sería mi referencia, porque es un nivel duro. Hasta allí creo que llegará:







En ese punto yo ya ajustaría muchísimo el stop profit.


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Adivina adivinanza
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Esfuércese un poquito más poniendo eje X y eje Y. Ya si pone el título del valor, sería de notable para arriba.

Así, así como está ... parece el coeficiente intelectual de no sé quién:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sus voi a cojer a tos, i sus boy a dar con la manoh avierta una guantah vien da.
> 
> 
> Señor Votin, no le gustan a usted los BMW, perfecto. Le ofrezco otra cosa, consulteme por mp, sera por negocios.
> ...





ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si en 2012 ganaré dinero en bolsa, pero prometo esforzarme para estar entre los 395 foreros favoritos de Chinito, y no pasar por el foro cual fantasma del post de Tico.




Soluciones sus problemas de vision.


:fiufiu: Se me habia pasado, disculpe, y mire que me acuerdo de usted cuando recuerdo que hablamos de coches, y de sus fotos de italianas, me azoto, disculpeme.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> de dónde es?.
> 
> Esa figura en muy, muy buena con la isla en la cabeza y el hueco al final de hombro derecho.
> 
> Queremos de saber.



ohl .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Yo quiero un puesto de directivo en BME, con poder y secretaria joven, bueno poder tampoco hace falta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> si hicieras gráficos, con lo que prometes..ienso:



De estos o de aquellos?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Es el dax, siento que a la mayoria no les interese segun el señor Votin. A 5h.


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo quiero un puesto de directivo en BME, con poder y secretaria joven, bueno poder tampoco hace falta.



y a poder ser guapa, atractiva y que sienta atracción por sus superiores... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es el dax, siento que a la mayoria no les interese segun el señor Votin. A 5h.



gracias, no me había fijado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

y tonta, no se olvide de lo mas importante 

Ay tonta que te pillo, juasssss, no daria palo al agua, bueno eso ya lo hago ahora, pero en lugar de estar aqui, pasaria la jornada laboral persiguiendo a una veinteañera. Por dios señor ghkghk ope de una maldita vez BME.


----------



## Claca (28 Nov 2011)

Yo diría que es el DAX.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Adivina adivinanza
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Eso es el inicio de un HCH de cambio de tendencia por abajo!!! ::

Ya en serio, el DAX esta lleno de esas cosas....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> De dónde es?.
> 
> Esa figura en muy, muy buena con la isla en la cabeza y el hueco al final de hombro derecho.
> 
> Queremos de saber.



HCH de caballo (Diamante en AT se llama) en gráfico desde el 2001-2002, con posibilidad de poner corto en varios brokers y encima recomendado hace meses por Hódar, lo tiene todo.


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> HCH de caballo (Diamante en AT se llama) en gráfico desde el 2001-2002, con posibilidad de poner corto en varios brokers y encima recomendado hace meses por Hódar, lo tiene todo.



Tremendo para coronar una magnífica y durarera tendencia alcista.

Yo diría que le quedan unos 3 meses de vida .....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Juasssssssssssssssssssssssssss ay dios mio que me da algo, muy muy muy bueno señor GB. Lo de Brutal ha sido ya el acabose.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

y si amplias el gráfico, todavía empieza más abajo..Además acompañan osciladores suaves en semanas como MACD y de intensidad como ADX (con voumen decreciente en máximos)..pq no me van las carteras a plazo, pero pinta..


----------



## vigobay (28 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Si me permites la pregunta, ¿operas con cortos en SP mediante ETF?
> 
> Graciass



Si, uso ETFs apalancados aunque yo hago mis apaños según el riesgo del momento y la tendencia del euro-dólar entrando en cortos del SP ultrashort y ultrashortpro (apalancados 2 y 3 veces respectivamente) o con un ultra financiero tipo SKF según el momento y el riesgo que quiera tomar. Esta vez entré con el SDS. Lo estoy haciendo así porque está coincidiendo las bajadas con bajadas del euro y eso juega a mi favor para el cambio de compra-venta de euros-dólares-euros que siempre te hacen abusivo al no tener una cuenta en dólares.

Si finalmente peta el euro mejor estar metidos en dólares y si me equivoco a salir cagando leches en los 1227 del SP&500.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> HCH de caballo (Diamante en AT se llama) en gráfico desde el 2001-2002, con posibilidad de poner corto en varios brokers y encima recomendado hace meses por Hódar, lo tiene todo.



Pero onvre que estamos en brutal rally alcista!!!

Joder es que cada vez que lo escribo me parto la caja! JPero de lo gracioso que es, me da= si llega a los 10700 o se hunde a los 3000. Yo con esto ya he hecho el año! 

brutal rally alcista

(*) Esa sentencia debe hace resonancia neuronal o algo, porque no tiene sentido pero es que me :XX: :XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> y si amplias el gráfico, todavía empieza más abajo..Además acompañan osciladores suaves en semanas como MACD y de intensidad como ADX (con voumen decreciente en máximos)..pq no me van las carteras a plazo, pero pinta..



Me había fijado en lo bien que se comporta el MACD ......

En IgMarkets puedo cascarle cortos ::


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> y si amplias el gráfico, todavía empieza más abajo..Además acompañan osciladores suaves en semanas como MACD y de intensidad como ADX (con voumen decreciente en máximos)..pq no me van las carteras a plazo, pero pinta..



Pero pinta QUÉ 
que va a subir, 
que va a bajar, 
que esta haciendo el pino.... 
Ay ay ay cuanto sufrir con esos hombros redondeados y vigorosos... y esa cabeza cuadrada, con ese pelo cortado a cepillo www,,,y sin saber si va o viene.... 
Ese Dax sugerente con sus figuras que embelesa a las pobres gacelillas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero onvre que estamos en brutal rally alcista!!!
> 
> Joder es que cada vez que lo escribo me parto la caja! JPero de lo gracioso que es, me da= si llega a los 10700 o se hunde a los 3000. Yo con esto ya he hecho el año!
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: Me pasa lo mismo, hoy he estado toda la tarde y en las cervezas, con la frasecita de marras, a todo el que me preguntaba se lo soltaba, asi a pechovisto, BBRRUTTAAALLLL RALLY ALCISTA, saboreando la palabra BRUTAL. ME falta la voz de Piqueras, diciendolo :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Pq Hódar ve ésto:





en vez de ver ésto:


----------



## Janus (28 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero pinta QUÉ
> que va a subir,
> que va a bajar,
> que esta haciendo el pino....
> ...



Be careful, to everyone, con el DAX. Es un índice muy muy serio, muy muy complejo y ahí están los peores HDLGP en el mundo de inversión. Como bien dice Pollastre, hay muchísimo algo trading y los comportamientos de análisis técnico tradicional son cuestionables en muchos momentos. Aquí como uno se quede enganchado, le meten un puro de los buenos. Ya verán rayajos de 1% en un minuto y entenderán por qué es EL INDICE.::


----------



## tonuel (28 Nov 2011)

¿habéis leido la noticia destacada en el economista sobre la FED y el próximo QE3...? ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-entre-los-1900-y-8500-dolares-por-onza.html

Saludos ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero pinta QUÉ
> que va a subir,
> que va a bajar,
> que esta haciendo el pino....
> ...



Hombro cabeza hombro 



especulador financiero dijo:


> Aquí les dejo a un maldito especulador... entrando hoy a saco y cargando cortos con todo lo gordo... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor, ¿de qué película es esa imagen? :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero pinta QUÉ
> que va a subir,
> que va a bajar,
> que esta haciendo el pino....
> ...



pinta que lo veremos en 16-17 € en no mucho tiempo, aunque antes quitarán los cortos en este valor (hoy, aún puedes).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, to everyone, con el DAX. Es un índice muy muy serio, muy muy complejo y ahí están los peores HDLGP en el mundo de inversión. Como bien dice Pollastre, hay muchísimo algo trading y los comportamientos de análisis técnico tradicional son cuestionables en muchos momentos. Aquí como uno se quede enganchado, le meten un puro de los buenos. Ya verán rayajos de 1% en un minuto y entenderán por qué es EL INDICE.::



que no es el DAX!!! que es Viscofan joder!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Nov 2011)

A TODOS QUE NO HABEIS ABIERTO EL GRAFICO: NO ES EL DAX!! (es un valor alimenticio de nuestro continuo, pero válido igualmente..)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿habéis leido la noticia destacada en el economista sobre la FED y el próximo QE3...? ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-entre-los-1900-y-8500-dolares-por-onza.html
> 
> Saludos ::



Joder, no firmaría esa noticia un tal *M*anuel *V*ega,no? Lo digo por la horquilla, de 1900 a 8500!!!! 

El oro baja seguro en el próximo año ::.

Gracias ANHQV, la verdad, es que con tantos hogos es mucho más facil estar atento para operar en situaciones favorables.

Por otro lado, llevo mirados algunos valores del DAX y de nuestro chuli, y la verdad que la mayoría estan metidos en procesos hch, si no terminando el 2º hombro (más especulativo) como rebasando el cuello o realizando el pullback.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A TODOS QUE NO HABEIS ABIERTO EL GRAFICO: NO ES EL DAX!! (es un valor alimenticio de nuestro continuo, pero válido igualmente..)



Calla,calla..
que yo le he dado al icono y me han salido no se que de Zombis que decian que eran los pillados ....::


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, no firmarña esa noticia un tal *M*anuel *V*ega,no? Lo digo por la horquilla, de 1900 a 8500!!!!
> 
> El oro baja seguro en el próximo año ::




Si se les encasquilla la impresora igual vemos los 17.000 dólares la onza... ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero onvre que estamos en brutal rally alcista!!!
> 
> Joder es que cada vez que lo escribo me parto la caja! JPero de lo gracioso que es, me da= si llega a los 10700 o se hunde a los 3000. Yo con esto ya he hecho el año!
> 
> ...



bueno, este año se comportó mejor que telefónica y Santander..bastante mejor, pero el precio dice lo que dice...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> que no es el DAX!!! que es Viscofan joder!!





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A TODOS QUE NO HABEIS ABIERTO EL GRAFICO: NO ES EL DAX!! (es un valor alimenticio de nuestro continuo, pero válido igualmente..)



Sr. AQNHQV, tiene ustéc un pronto....


----------



## The Hellion (29 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hombro cabeza hombro
> 
> Por favor, ¿de qué película es esa imagen? :XX:



Es de una serie de Stephen Fry y Hugh Laurie, "A bit of Fry and Laurie"

[YOUTUBE]k6CkltzGAxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A TODOS QUE NO HABEIS ABIERTO EL GRAFICO: NO ES EL DAX!! (es un valor alimenticio de nuestro continuo, pero válido igualmente..)



Creo que hablamos del gráfico que ha colgado chinito a modo de adivinanza.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Estoy intentando dormir, pero no puedo tras lo que has posteado de Tico, joven Claca. ¿De donde sale semejante joya?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La resistencia empieza en los 18,90, esa sería mi referencia, porque es un nivel duro. Hasta allí creo que llegará:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que OHL si puede llegar a los 19.20, incluso a los 19.6, donde se ha apoyado un par de veces en el pasado. Lo malo en OHL, al igual que en casi todos los valores que he mirado, es la directriz bajista que anda por ahí...
> Todavía no ando fino para ver donde colocaría el SL, podría ser la directriz alcista, pero ya le digo, todavía no atino mucho con eso.









::

PD: He leido de refilón lo de tico, pero o está de coña o está como un cencerro.
Otra cosa, por que cojo nes las altas frecuencias son buenas y las bajas malas? ¿Eh? A mi siempre me joden las altas frecuencias, las bajas van como la seda hoyga!
Yo lo que creo que le hace falta un BRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA (jajajajajaja) que le quite esas ideas!


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> que no es el DAX!!! que es Viscofan joder!!




Pues el chart del DAX en modo de 4 horas es idéntico o muy similar. Vale igual entonces.

En Viscofán se dedican a hacer envoltorios ... este hilo trata de activos más serios y sobre todo fiduciarios:XX:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Notición en El Economista.

Obama apremia a la UE a actuar contra la crisis: EEUU está listo para ayudar - elEconomista.es

Ya saben, que creen un Super Comité y todo resuelto, jorllllllllllllllllll


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La resistencia empieza en los 18,90, esa sería mi referencia, porque es un nivel duro. Hasta allí creo que llegará:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias se me habia pasado el diamante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Notición en El Economista.
> 
> Obama apremia a la UE a actuar contra la crisis: EEUU está listo para ayudar - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ya saben, que creen un Super Comité y todo resuelto, jorllllllllllllllllll



Básicamente lo que harán sera esto:







y aqui no pasa nada.

Por cierto, EBRO is here (ANHQV, era esta la que posteo?)







!!!


----------



## Docma (29 Nov 2011)

Por mediados de febrero 2012 le auguro los 7.500 entre el 17 y el 27 de febrero.

la cosa viene cíclica, y como de donde no hay no se roba, fijo que para febrero batacazo.......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Docma dijo:


> Por mediados de febrero 2012 le auguro los 7.500 entre el 17 y el 27 de febrero.
> 
> la cosa viene cíclica, y como de donde no hay no se roba, fijo que para febrero batacazo.......



Nos honra con su primer mensaje sr. (sra) Docma. 
Sea bienvenido a este nuestro hilo. Lo primero que ha de hacer es mandarle un privado a el sr. chinito_especulador. Todos los foreros de este hilo, aunque digan lo contrario por modestia, tenemos de BMW para arriha, nos ponemos tibios de ostras en Puerto Banús para luego subirnos a Ronda a echarnos unas carreras en ascari. Luego, como todas las noches, vamos a tomarnos nuestro gintonic de rigor al Torrequebrada, a pulirnos algunas plusvis con gustico.

Ahora díganos, ¿por que ese nivel y en esas fechas? Por aqui esperamos los 5000 y las botines a 3€. ::

Bienvenido de nuevo!


----------



## The Hellion (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nos honra con su primer mensaje sr. (sra) Docma.
> Sea bienvenido a este nuestro hilo. Lo primero que ha de hacer es mandarle un privado a el sr. chinito_especulador. Todos los foreros de este hilo, aunque digan lo contrario por modestia, tenemos de BMW para arriha, nos ponemos tibios de ostras en Puerto Banús para luego subirnos a Ronda a echarnos unas carreras en ascari. Luego, como todas las noches, vamos a tomarnos nuestro gintonic de rigor al Torrequebrada, a pulirnos algunas plusvis con gustico.
> 
> Ahora díganos, ¿por que ese nivel y en esas fechas? Por aqui esperamos los 5000 y las botines a 3€. ::
> ...



El z4 de claca es una versión eléctrica experimental adaptada a su edad, 







pero en cuanto cumpla los 18 haremos una colecta...


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nos honra con su primer mensaje sr. (sra) Docma.
> Sea bienvenido a este nuestro hilo. Lo primero que ha de hacer es mandarle un privado a el sr. chinito_especulador. Todos los foreros de este hilo, aunque digan lo contrario por modestia, tenemos de BMW para arriha, nos ponemos tibios de ostras en Puerto Banús para luego subirnos a Ronda a echarnos unas carreras en ascari. Luego, como todas las noches, vamos a tomarnos nuestro gintonic de rigor al Torrequebrada, a *pulirnos algunas plusvis* con gustico.
> 
> Ahora díganos, ¿por que ese nivel y en esas fechas? Por aqui esperamos los 5000 y las botines a 3€. ::
> ...



Ah, pero ahora las llaman asín...? ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Joder, están Uds. como un puto rebaño...

me voy a la piltra... les veo mañana en... EL INDICE  (Janus veritas dixit)


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Yo por pedir que no quede. Que baje el SP a los 115x para luego recuperar y dejarnos un bonito gap alcista mañana.
> 
> P.D. Nos vemos en la Junta del SAN::::::
> 
> ...



IBEX

Nivel clave 8122 con una escapada alcista hacia los 8.244

Abajo la pérdida consistente de los 8.122 nos envía a buscar los 7.866

DAX

5.776 ruptura arriba hacia los 5820

Por abajo la pérdida de los 5776 nos envía a los 5560

Para el jueves algo debe pasar ya que mis números se vuelven así como locos, en una proyección semanal. El BBVA me da una posible entrada a corto en 5.30, veremos si los <7.500 antes de fin de año, están por esa fecha.
Seguimos con el escenario trimestre alcista= 2012 sangriento

Suerte y plusvis.

Por cierto, salida regular del BBVA, pese a tener un punto óptimo de salir corriendo en lo 5,92, acojonado al superar el primer nivel de venta en 5.67...pues 15 céntimos perdidos. Eso si, la entrada en el intra casi en mínimos.

El 23 y el 24 daba una entrada clara en San a 5.15 y BBVA primero en 5.51 y luego en 5.465. 

Esta ha salido bien....

pero no se preocupen, insistiré con mi método suicida y de la manita todos a las Juntas de Accionistas preguntando a Paquito y Emilin como pueden estar sus deseadas acciones a 2::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Comento un poco EBRO






Ebro esta cumpliendo con los FIBOS como un campeón. En este figura no he dibuajdo los fibos desde mínimos de 2009 hasta máximos 2011. Pues fijate tú que se ha parado en el 50% de la subida! Bueno los otros fibos tambien lo está clavando bastante bien. ¿Para donde tiene pinta de ir el precio? Pues diría que hasta el entorno de los 14,7x para darse luego un meneito para abajo, que como rompa el triángulo la puede llevar a mínimos 2009! :ouch:

CONTINENTAL







Parece que está haciendo el pulback del hch que, si le echan ganas, lo llevaría hasta los 51,5x, antes deberían romper los 59€, que ha servido de soporte y resistencia hasta hace poco.

PORSCHE (esta es de pobres)






Después de hacer una corrección del 50% desde la subida de agosto, ha corregido un 50% de esta últimabajada. Se encuentra cerca de una directriz bajista. Los indicadores están girando, pero me huelo a que nos pueden hacer una como la del 13-15 sept...

Ale a disfrutar del BRRRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA!!!


----------



## Yo2k1 (29 Nov 2011)

S&P rebajara la perspectiva de Francia a negativa en los próximos días. 
No puedo poner el enlace. En El Economista tenéis la noticia. 
Buenas madrugadas


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> PD: He leido de refilón lo de tico, pero o está de coña o está como un cencerro.
> Otra cosa, por que cojo nes las altas frecuencias son buenas y las bajas malas? ¿Eh? A mi siempre me joden las altas frecuencias, las bajas van como la seda hoyga!
> Yo lo que creo que le hace falta un BRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA (jajajajajaja) que le quite esas ideas!



No veo el duelo por ningún lado, ambos lo esperamos más arriba, simplemente pienso que el nivel de freno empieza antes, lo cual no quita que pueda seguir escalando, pero el riesgo de un recorte mayor o giro está bien presente a partir de los 12,90, por eso mejor empezar a ajustar los profits llegados a ese nivel.

Yo tengo mi opinión, pero como dije, intentaré separala lo máximo posible del gráfico.

De todos modos, si lo que quieres es pelea, pues nada, la tendrás, vaya que sí:


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buena
> 
> He revisado el gráfico de DAI... a ver si mañana puedo colgar algo, porque estaba pendiente de ver qué hacía hoy para comentarte, pero también tiene pinta de rebotar a muy corto. En principio un cartucho de un sólo disparo.





Claca dijo:


> Aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y ahí está, con los 32,80 a tiro de piedra.







Pese a lo espectacular de la subida, la estructura bajista de fondo sigue ahí. Esto de momento es un rebote como ya comenté el viernes.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

buenos dias campeones , para hoy tenemos una subida pequeñita pero brutal 

ya saben que cortos ni con un palo , solo largos o mantenerse al margen


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

Buenos días... 

Ya sé que no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo :: al final me cambio de alquiler. Si no supiéramos que España se va a la mi**da, no se creerían el alquiler que he encontrado. Una pincelada (que me entenderá el sr. Pollastre): Dejan "tiradas" encima de la mesa de la cocina, 3 botellas de crianza de Protos del 1989... por no hablar de un equipo de música y TV Bang & Olufsen...

Saludos...


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De estos o de aquellos?




:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Buenos días¡


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

amijo a ustec le falla el pulso , tenga cuidado no vaya a ser algo grave hagaselo mirar :


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias campeones , para hoy tenemos una subida pequeñita pero brutal
> 
> ya saben que cortos ni con un palo , solo largos o mantenerse al margen




Demasiado tarde su aviso:ouch::ouch:


----------



## faraico (29 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Ya sé que no tiene mucho que ver con el hilo :: al final me cambio de alquiler. Si no supiéramos que España se va a la mi**da, no se creerían el alquiler que he encontrado. Una pincelada (que me entenderá el sr. Pollastre): Dejan "tiradas" encima de la mesa de la cocina, *3 botellas de crianza de Protos del 1989...* por no hablar de un equipo de música y TV Bang & Olufsen...
> 
> Saludos...



Ya tiene ustec vinagre para la ensalada

Ese vino no aguanta tanto tiempo:rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Buenos dias,

pues no ha podido con la linea que ayer colgue, y hay gente abriendo cortos, no significativa pero los hay. Iremos comentando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ya tiene ustec vinagre para la ensalada
> 
> Ese vino no aguanta tanto tiempo:rolleye:



Ja, ja, ja mi abuelo fue socio fundador de la bodega... lo decía para ver "el nivel" de los pisos que se alquilan ahora... 

Brutal Rally Navideño... :ouch:

PD: Recuerden la gráfica que dejé ayer...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

¿ pero que estafa es esto del BRUTAL RALLY ? :XX:

cuanta gacelilla :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja mi abuelo es socio fundador de la bodega... lo decía para ver "el nivel" de los pisos que se alquilan ahora...
> 
> Brutal Rally Navideño... :ouch:
> 
> PD: Recuerden la gráfica que dejé ayer...



Tenia una maquinita con niveles,no? Y porque no veo los niveles posteados?:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ pero que estafa es esto del BRUTAL RALLY ? :XX:
> 
> cuanta gacelilla :fiufiu:



Cierto, todas las que entraron ayer...mientras otros soltaban:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

vamos pepon :Baile:


estas gacelillas locas , con los cortos y soltando el papel que compraron ayer


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tenia una maquinita con niveles,no? Y porque no veo los niveles posteados?:fiufiu:



Donde está mi m5? ienso:


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto, todas las que entraron ayer...mientras otros soltaban:XX::XX:



Yo salí ayer pero tampoco veo tan clarísima esta bajada.

Veremos...


----------



## rosonero (29 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si tengo tiempo de leer los posts de hoy, pero llego ahora a casa y veo donde han dejado al Ibex... pullback a la tendencial alcista milimétrica :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días y tal.

LCASC, se refiere a éste?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto, todas las que entraron ayer...mientras otros soltaban:XX::XX:



no si lo de gacela lo digo por ustec


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto, todas las que entraron ayer...mientras otros soltaban:XX::XX:




Depende si se entró cuando subia el 1,5% o el 4,5%... 8:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Buenos, sorry guanos, días. Vamos a ver cómo funciona, o no, la figura de vuelta en el DAX. De momento, en ello está.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Si el Sp ha tocado pelo de los 1200 muy seguramente los volveremos a ver durante el día


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Nov 2011)

adentro en repsol, largo.. alguien puede colgar gráfica para ilustrar a una tierna gacelilla???


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Depende si se entró cuando subia el 1,5% o el 4,5%... 8:



No "hamijo" yo entré el jueves y viernes para asistir a las Juntas Generales...ayer salí por patas:no::no:


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

Estuve haciendo una larga reflexión sobre aquello tan profundo que contó Claca sobre la vibración y creo que he encontrado la solución:







¿lo ven tan claro como yo? ese perro es un angel benefactor y el pato un malvado ser demoníaco ¡acabo de encontrar la solución! ::

Por lo demás, miren que pasarse más de 10 páginas de posts con el mercado del contado español cerrado, está claro que uds. no vienen aquí a hablar de bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

Hoy les traigo el capítulo: El brutal rally navideño! ::

Vamos a tomar como referencia las 3 últimas semanas del año para hablar de "navidad"... aunque las lucecitas estén puestas 8 semanas antes del 25 de diciembre...

Año 2004, año de vino y rosas hispanistaní: +2,78%
Año 2005, esto sigue para _vingo_: +2,02%
Año 2006, _parece que hace brisilla_: +0,18%
Año 2007, _pues no se vende mi piso_: -3,67%
Año 2008, _esto en un añito va'parriba_: +5,47%
Año 2009, _cata-crok_: +2%
Año 2010, _ay que nos echan del leuro_: -3,01%

Y eso es todo amigos, esto es el fantabuloso rally de cada año!


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Bueno un corto de 10 pipos que ha funcionado siguiendo la exponencial de 50 figuras en charts de minutos en el DAX ....


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Estuve haciendo una larga reflexión sobre aquello tan profundo que contó Claca sobre la vibración y creo que he encontrado la solución:
> 
> ...



deberia visitar al loquero ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

Sí Rosonero, ayer perdimos la tendencial alcista que traíamos desde el viernes, y acabó en los últimos 5 minutos haciendo un pull-back a la directriz. Además ayer Mulder comentó que en subasta vendieron...

Sr. Chinito, es muy pronto para dar niveles, pero más o menos andan así:

-Probabilidad de ganar con cortos 56%
-Probabilidad de tocar los 7935 del 80%
-Probabilidad de tocar los 7915 del 70%

Yo no haría caso a lo que acabo de decir hasta que vuelva a confirmarlo...

Saludos...


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

El DAX vuelve a tocar la EM50 en minutos pero ahora no abriré cortos, huele a fuga.


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

Cada vez que veo los cortos disponibles en renta4 me echo a llorar... :´(


----------



## faraico (29 Nov 2011)

Cuanta indecisión, aclárese ya Sr. Ibex, aclárese.....


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX vuelve a tocar la EM50 en minutos pero ahora no abriré cortos, huele a fuga.



Error, había otro buen corto ahí.


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

Los 15 del dax son puerta de cortos a perder los 700...


----------



## rosonero (29 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí Rosonero, ayer perdimos la tendencial alcista que traíamos desde el viernes, y acabó en los últimos 5 minutos haciendo un pull-back a la directriz. Además ayer Mulder comentó que en subasta vendieron...
> 
> Sr. Chinito, es muy pronto para dar niveles, pero más o menos andan así:
> 
> ...



Bufff, con esta tendencia que llevamos y yo que solo hago largos en el índice patrio, menudo aburrimiento me espera. : 

Las resacas siempre pasan factura


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

DAX otra vez mirando hacia la EM50 en minutos. De nuevo, nada de cortos que tanto va el cantaro ... más bien serían largos. Pero hay que confirmar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Bufff, con esta tendencia que llevamos y yo que solo hago largos en el índice patrio, menudo aburrimiento me espera. :
> 
> Las resacas siempre pasan factura



Yo estoy corto en el índice en R4... lo único que tienes que hacer es "inmovilizar" lo que cueste tu apalancamiento en CFD's largos...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deberia visitar al loquero ::



Fui hace poco, le dije 'BRUTAL TENDENCIA ALCISTA' y casi me da de alta, me dejó en observación ::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Los 15 del dax son puerta de cortos a perder los 700...




Estabas en lo cierto, espero que hayas conseguido el correspondiente reward.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Fui hace poco, le dije 'BRUTAL TENDENCIA ALCISTA' y casi me da de alta, me dejó en observación ::



Eso debió ser brutal, Mulder...


----------



## The Hellion (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Fui hace poco, le dije 'BRUTAL TENDENCIA ALCISTA' y casi me da de alta, me dejó en observación ::



Si le llega a decir BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA, le da el alta y le nombra director del manicomio...


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

ienso:ienso:ienso:

Sus porcentajes son brutales.... 



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí Rosonero, ayer perdimos la tendencial alcista que traíamos desde el viernes, y acabó en los últimos 5 minutos haciendo un pull-back a la directriz. Además ayer Mulder comentó que en subasta vendieron...
> 
> Sr. Chinito, es muy pronto para dar niveles, pero más o menos andan así:
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

Seguramente el recorrido será mayor, unos 50 casi asegurados...


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

El chart del DAX en horas desde primeros de septiembre, da respeto ... bastante.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Tenemos un nivel por tocar en 5677. No pinta demasiado mal.... yo no entro porque ya he cerrado el día, pero reconozco que es tentador tela.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Y ya tenemos el DELICADO RALLY ALCISTA.

Cortos del dax, ya rentan 45 pipos. Me gusta tenerlos contentos.

Gracias LCASC, a su niño le regalare un bmw de juguete.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

cuidadin con los cortos , el que avisa no es traidor


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Fui hace poco, le dije 'BRUTAL TENDENCIA ALCISTA' y casi me da de alta, me dejó en observación ::



Le dejó en observación y a continuación entró largo con todo lo gordo ::

Buenos días.


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidadin con los cortos , el que avisa no es traidor



Pero hombre de Dios...no diga esas cosas cuando estamos en plena faena guanistica.


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

Complicado el dax, no remata la faena...


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Otra vez frente a la EM50!. Ahora puede romper?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

El 8025 (y bajando) sería un buen sitio para cargar cortos

Actualizo:

-Probabilidad de ganar con cortos 76%
-Probabilidad de tocar los 7935 del 80% (ahora confirmados)
-Probabilidad de tocar los 7915 del 70% (ahora confirmados)

Saludos... (yo ya estoy fuera)


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El 8030 sería un buen sitio para cargar cortos
> 
> Actualizo:
> 
> ...



Cerca de mi objetivo IBEX 7866. Probabilidad 105% o por mis santos .....::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

LOLO08 dijo:


> adentro en repsol, largo.. alguien puede colgar gráfica para ilustrar a una tierna gacelilla???



Ahí está, al más puro estilo ghk ghk. Pádentro y preguntar despues. ::

Aqui tiene,







Ojete que está en el techo de ese brutal canal alcista (verde). Realizó el objetivo del hch, triple techo diamante sea lo que sea eso (amarillo). Como buen campeón ha corregido la mitad la caida cun ese pullback. ¿Va a llegar al 61.8% fibo? Puede, pero esa zona parece durilla. Ojete, SL.

Disclaimer: Tengo el chip guanoso turbo on. Si el Brruuutal rally alcista sigue, pues :: . Pero es lo que veo en los gráficos...


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Hasta el 5717+ no hay ruptura clara, ojo. Y ojete-II, que el 5677 se resiste a dejar de ser visitado....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Yo el dax hasta el 7605 no lo suelto, ahi les digo.

Sr.MV que pasa? se ha gripado esto? Vio al Sr.Misticiero ayer?
Yo crei verlo de pasada en la frontera de Marruecos volviendo para celebrar la buena nueva, ayer se cumplio la subida de mas 250pipos necesaria para su objetivo, pero hoy ha debido de poner pies en polvorosa y ha salido disparado.

En fin, otra vez sera. Pero el hch esta intacto todavia, verdad?


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cerca de mi objetivo *IBEX 7866*. Probabilidad 105% o por mis santos .....::::



Si lo toca y no se queda tonteando mucho rato por los 7940 le estaré eternamente agradecido(bueno, tanto como eternamente no.. XD)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cerca de mi objetivo IBEX 7866. Probabilidad 105% o por mis santos .....::::



Pues solo me da un 53% de probabilidades de tocar el 7866... vamos cara o cruz 8:


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues solo me da un 53% de probabilidades de tocar el 7866... vamos cara o cruz 8:




Acaba de dejar al descubierto mi sistema infalible...ienso:ienso::´´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Sr. Janus, sigue adelante con su aventura mediatica???


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Toma ya, 14 pipos ganados en la fuga del DAX. En segundos y a la saca. Venía viéndose claro que la EM50 era la clave.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, sigue adelante con su aventura mediatica???



Ahí seguimos, entrada en 0,80 y SL en 0,77, SP 0,93 ya programado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Ya esta el honorable ghkghk comprando, entra como un elefante en una cacharreria.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Los malvadoh especuladores manteniendo al DAX en el punto crítico de vuelta (5717)... pero mire que son malvados.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya esta el honorable ghkghk comprando, entra como un elefante en una cacharreria.



Y que Ud. lo diga, hay gente a la que tendrían que retirarle la visa platino con aleación de molibdeno...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Y nunca aprendera, pasele algun programa para introducir paquetes y que no le pasen estas cosas. Mire como es, que debido a su amor por la formula1 y su odio a la tv, se hizo un gran premio en Valencia. Se lo joro, el honorable es muy rico.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

El DAX en minutos está comportándose noble y de lujo. Entradas y señales limpias. Hoy es bicoca!


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Los malvadoh especuladores manteniendo al DAX en el punto crítico de vuelta (5717)... pero mire que son malvados.



Ni lata que están dando, pero como vuelva a los 15 aquí está el tío. Stop con lo barrido en el anterior corto.:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Nov 2011)

Esta mañana me he puesto guapo porque me siento hombre, he cogido mi traje de ir a las bodas, mis 27000 SAN y he pillado el autobus especial que nos pone dios para ir a la JGA. Al poco de subirme ha empezado a oler a pedo y todo dios ha salido escopetado del bus, pero yo aqui sigo, ya he hecho migas con el conductor y hasta me ha dejado sentarme detras de el en el asiento reservado para enfermos y mutilados de guerra, y sabeis que ? ya empieza la gente a subir al bus otra vez. Nos espera un largo viaje... 

P.D.: No me pidais bolis, el que quiera bolis, ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

El DAX en verde. Pensemos que esto que está haciendo es importante para quienes tengan visión de que en diario seguirá el peponismo unos días más. La duda es que el chart de horas del DAX es para no mirarlo.

Mientras sea direccional, da igual para donde vaya y más en el caso de EL INDICE.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ni lata que están dando, pero como vuelva a los 15 aquí está el tío. Stop con lo barrido en el anterior corto.:



Simpáticos, los malvados... pues no que van, pegan el pepinazo surprise-betrayal, y lo paran en el primer relevante inferior para hoy (5746).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Bien, volvemos a cargar cortos, a ver si de nuevo repetimos el viaje en el INDICE, :XX: :XX: pero el indice supremo es el IBEX eh.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX en verde. Pensemos que esto que está haciendo es importante para quienes tengan visión de que en diario seguirá el peponismo unos días más.




Yo no lo tengo muy claro (creo que el Sr. Chinazo lleva las cuentas de esto) pero creo que esto que dice Ud. será importante para el Malvado Robotnik, que me parece que necesitaba unos 250 pipolettos/dia para cumplir objetivo de los 10K7.


----------



## darwinn (29 Nov 2011)

Venga esas OHL y FER que las tengo que cerrar hoy con suficiente para los caprichos de la parienta este fin de semana.

Tengan en cuenta que aquí en Alemania ya están todos los mercadillos navideños abiertos, y con tanta decoración y espíritu navideño es muy difícil de contener...


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Guau!!!, qué delicioso está el DAX. Hacía mucho mucho que no era tan previsible y honesto. Vendrán dosis dobles de HDLGP para llevarlo a su esencia ....


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo muy claro (creo que el Sr. Chinazo lleva las cuentas de esto) pero creo que esto que dice Ud. será importante para el Malvado Robotnik, que me parece que necesitaba unos 250 pipolettos/dia para cumplir objetivo de los 10K7.



Chinito hoy está jugando al despiste. Está cargando el maletero del X5 de títulos, bonos y de todo. No lo dice para no seguir la corriente de MV, que creo que es su faro decisor a la hora de invertir. Su último post, era un alegato al IBEX muy en la línea de MV:XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

A vigilar el reversal del volumen en tan sólo 20 minutos: de -900 a +650 Daxies, son más de 1500 contratos a compra.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A vigilar el reversal del volumen en tan sólo 20 minutos: de -900 a +650 Daxies, son más de 1500 contratos a compra.



12 han sido mios en tres trades


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2011)

Vamos, que toca peponada no es asi?? Tras la perroflautada de anoche con Fitch, ahora toca la de el EFSF. Hay que mantener el barco como sea...

Buenos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta á todos,
Han hecho alguna vez algún estudio del tamaño de la orden en función del momento de la sesión. Es que se me ocurren dós hipotesis:
- Distribución uniforme (el de la movimiento leoncio esta distribuido a lo largo sesión)
- Otro tipo. (pej. inicio, fin, etc)

¿para que serviría? Pues para nada :: pero sería curioso, bueno lo mismo para andar con más hogos en esos hipóteticos intervalos de actividad leoncia.

Un módulo sería el leoncios_warning. Si más o menos sabes que la actividad media de los leonci0s ese mes es X, y llevan Y en la sesión, deberían meter X-Y contratos hasta el final de la sesión. Si más o menos sabes cuando lo hacen, podrías anticiparte.

Es una freakada, cuando consiga una seríe de datos lo probaré, perderé mi tiempo y vere que no sirve para una pm.

edito: bueno, también habría que ver la dirección de los contratos ....


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un módulo sería el leoncios_warning.




Consideraciones técnicas aparte (que tampoco soplan a su favor, dicho sea esto de paso :fiufiu: ), sólo por ese nombre que ha elegido para el módulo, ya le adelanto que no funcionará :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

alguien sabe q le pasa a TEF hoy?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Consideraciones técnicas aparte (que tampoco soplan a su favor, dicho sea esto de paso :fiufiu: ), sólo por ese nombre que ha elegido para el módulo, ya le adelanto que no funcionará :XX:



Entiendo que no siguen patrón alguno. (ahh.... era solo or el nombre, maldito sea! mis códigos san elegantes, como los nombres que les pongo! :XX

Respecto a lo de los nombres de las rutinas, es como lo de los colores de pantalla, cada cual de su mamá y de su papá (mandrilator... :XX: )

sr. pipoapipo, le pasa que guanea, purgándo los pecados de ayer.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

De 26 activos que tengo en el panel principal, el IBEX es el que más baja excepto la plata. Va a volver el mensajito de "vaya penita de índice".


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a lo de los nombres de las rutinas, es como lo de los colores de pantalla, cada cual de su mamá y de su papá (*mandrilator*... :XX: )




Hum.... _touchê _


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Nov 2011)

Bueno yo espero y confío en que no me jodan los cortos que estoy cargando, sl en 8225.


----------



## rosonero (29 Nov 2011)

Bufff, hasta donde el DAX, 5800?

Pd. dentro desde 8086 

Pd2. Da igual, fuera en 107, pluses y gacela más vale asegurar.

Cantaría en directo pero es que mi acojone es tal que no puedo quitarle ojo de encima. :cook:


----------



## LOLO08 (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí está, al más puro estilo ghk ghk. Pádentro y preguntar despues. ::
> 
> Aqui tiene,
> 
> ...



Que Dios te lo pague con muchos hij.. quiero decir con grandes pluvis.

Confio en la tendencia alcista de los ultimos meses..:: Sl dinámico en 20e.


----------



## tatur (29 Nov 2011)

patapum parriba


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno yo espero y confío en que no me jodan los cortos que estoy cargando, sl en 8225.



Desde las 10 de la mañana, la dirección es la contraria!. Mire a ver si puede salirse con los menores rasguños posibles.


----------



## rosonero (29 Nov 2011)

Buaaaa!!!!!!!!!! Fuera en 8107 y tirón a 8160 :ouch:

Ja ja !!!! De estar más contento que unas pascuas con mis plusvis a tener un no sé qué en el estómago


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Desde las 10 de la mañana, la dirección es la contraria!. Mire a ver si puede salirse con los menores rasguños posibles.



Ya me echaron ellos.

Que dolor


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

al daxx le han metido unos cuantos miles de contratos en entorno 5800.

menudo volumen!!


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Buaaaa!!!!!!!!!! Fuera en 8107 y tirón a 8160 :ouch:
> 
> Ja ja !!!! De estar más contento que unas pascuas con mis plusvis a tener un no sé qué en el estómago



Se suele ir situando un stop por debajo y que vaya acompañando el movimiento. En cualquier caso, enhorabuena.


----------



## Seren (29 Nov 2011)

Los americanos y el DAX muy fuertes... SAN rompiendo la resistencia y me meto dentro otra vez desde 5,5


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

A estas alturas a lo mejor ya se relaja la subida...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder como están hoy pepón & guano airlines?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A estas alturas a lo mejor ya se relaja la subida...



No creo
El DAX va por el +1% y el ibex +0,3%
tiene la pinta de peponazo


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Pues yo creo que a partir de ahora vamos a caer...


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

siyalodeciayo... :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo creo que a partir de ahora vamos a caer...



Pues no se... esto sigue subiendo sin parar y encima celebrando la subasta de italia como buena.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

no se emperren en cortos, como los gusanos consoliden el 1200, nos queda aun subida


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Nov 2011)

Menos mal que cambie los cortos por un par de largos. A ver si me recupero del rapapolvo (bueno, hoy lo veo difícil si no tocamos los 8300... Xd)

Ghk si quiere darle un empujón con la opa a BME lo veré con buenos hogos XD


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como están hoy pepón & guano airlines?



Llevamos desde las 10 con el saldo subiendo a estadios positivos, pero hasta hace muy poco iba en negativo. En la bajada han metido un volumen relativamente alto para lo que es el Ibex y el momento ojete-calor del día ha sido en el 8000 donde han metido bastante leña de contratos para darle la vuelta.

All normal.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo creo que a partir de ahora vamos a caer...



Pues no....
Hasta los cojones de los osos estoy yo ya......

Arre,arre OHL..::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues no....
> Hasta los cojones de los osos estoy yo ya......
> 
> Arre,arre OHL..::



Las Prisas con prisas :XX:

A ver ganamos los dos por una vez::


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Las Prisas con prisas :XX:
> 
> A ver ganamos los dos por una vez::



Yo sinceramente no se que hace un tio como tu con prisa
capitaliza por unos 170 mm y no esta quebrada por las deudas que tiene y los bancos no la dejan

Te va adoler,ahi no hay inversores normales ,solo especuladores contra especuladores
El beneficio esta donde hay tiburones y pececillos,fijate el forero ese que compra
150k en acc a largo hasta 9 en el SAN,ahi,ahi esta el negocio para los tiburones como tu


----------



## atman (29 Nov 2011)

Sigo diciendo que esta subida es una trampa... que no... que no me convence... que no... que no... que no para de subir... cagontó... y yo de miranda... 


Bueno, mejor eso que puesto en contra.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

DAX perdiendo los 5800


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo sinceramente no se que hace un tio como tu con prisa
> capitaliza por unos 170 mm y no esta quebrada por las deudas que tiene y los bancos no la dejan
> 
> Precio vs. valor. Cuando tenga un rato te lo cuento:XX:
> ...



No te rías del resto de foreros ... que luego te dan caña::

................................................... Sabes dónde está trabajando uno de los mejores ejecutivos financieros de España?.


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

probablemente ya estemos mas laterales q otra cosa hasta la preapertura gusana

(tendre q empezar a meterme con alguien para ganar visibilidad........)


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues no....
> Hasta los cojones de los osos estoy yo ya......
> 
> Arre,arre OHL..::



Diga que si, cuantas ganas tienen algunos de guano....Si viesemos un ibex a 5000 incluso a 3000 , fijo que mas de uno pillaba cortos. Pero a estos niveles ponerse corto es todo un peligro...Recuerdo que la bolsa ni baja ni sube eternemente...Anda no sean tan especuladores y compren su entrada para la jga

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No te rías del resto de foreros ... que luego te dan caña::
> 
> ................................................... Sabes dónde está trabajando uno de los mejores ejecutivos financieros de España?.



Yo no me rio de ningun forero
Por mucho que creas que la primavera esta en Prisa ahi no hay nada mas que invierno,y con el pp en los proximos 4 años no tienen ningun futuro por mucho que tu creas que en Abril mejorara:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Esto va a ser alcista seguro, pero creo más que probable que una visita a los 116X en un par de sesiones. Hoy tal vez empecemos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no me rio de ningun forero
> Por mucho que creas que la primavera esta en Prisa ahi no hay nada mas que invierno,y con el pp en los proximos 4 años no tienen ningun futuro por mucho que tu creas que en Abril mejorara:



Que siiiii, que te puedes reir de mi, que no me importa.... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## tatur (29 Nov 2011)

Saltó el stop en san.

Gracias por el consejo de ir subiendolo dinamicamente acompañando la subida.

Ahora que estoy fuera se ira al infinito y mas alla (la historia de mi vida)


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no me rio de ningun forero
> Por mucho que creas que la primavera esta en Prisa ahi no hay nada mas que invierno,y con el pp en los proximos 4 años no tienen ningun futuro por mucho que tu creas que en Abril mejorara:



Invierno?, no me veo ahi adentro hasta el 21/12. Bueno si sube todos los días un 4% igual sí

Ya verás como cambian de chaqueta al estilo de tu tocayo Botín. El dinero no sabe de colores, y menos con esos crápulas. De todas formas, de la Prisa de antaño ya no queda mucho más allá de Cebrián. Algo conozco (no me tiren de la lengua) y los americanos le están imprimiendo una dinámica muy diferente y una orientación brutal hacia "lo digital". Eso sí, están jodidos de pasta aunque por ejemplo yo conozco una inversión de 90M en Santillana a la que no renuncian por mucho que haya agujeros en otras filiales. Lo mismo, cualquier día nos desayunamos con que van a juicio con alguna empresa de servicios de externalización ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Si quiere métase conmigo, le respondo con un gif animado hiriente y animamos el foro. Es patológico lo animado que se vuelve cuando el índice guanea y lo mudo que queda cuando viene el

BRRRRRRRRRRRRUTAL rally alcista​


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Pero kapasao? Bendito stop. 

Señor Muerto, va por usted:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Ahí queda, si el DAX pierde los 5780, le podemos meter un corto de cierta potencia buscando 15 pipos al menos.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero kapasao? Bendito stop.
> 
> Señor Muerto, va por usted:



Que anuncian?. Champu, corbata o sujetadores


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si quiere métase conmigo, le respondo con un gif animado hiriente y animamos el foro. Es patológico lo animado que se vuelve cuando el índice guanea y lo mudo que queda cuando viene el
> 
> BRRRRRRRRRRRRUTAL rally alcista​



q sepa q le considero un pirata de agua dulce !!!!!! aunq admiro su diestra mano con el photochop ::

he conseguido un video de su ultimo barco y la mala deriva q tomo el pobre.... :fiufiu:

Botadura de la Nave Victoria en Huelva (1991) - YouTube


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Que anuncian?. Champu, corbata o sujetadores



cremas faciales......


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

estan los amigos repostando para continuar la party con los usanos





?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Que siiiii, que te puedes reir de mi, que no me importa.... :XX: :XX: :XX:



Yo no me rio de ti,has entrado con un precio muy bueno
pero es de tontos esperar a 9 para salirse
Lo que si va a tu favor es que el valor en libros del SAN es sobre 9 y en los futuros años capitalizara sus beneficios o los provisionara .
Eso no quiere decir que en algun momento te de grandes disgutos el año que viene porque esta muy volatil debido a la recesion pero uo soy de los que piensa que llegara a 9 ,aunque sea en el 2015


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no me rio de ti,has entrado con un precio muy bueno
> pero es de tontos esperar a 9 para salirse
> Lo que si va a tu favor es que el valor en libros del SAN es sobre 9 y en los futuros años capitalizara sus beneficios o los provisionara .
> Eso no quiere decir que en algun momento te de grandes disgutos el año que viene porque esta muy volatil debido a la recesion pero uo soy de los que piensa que llegara a 9 ,aunque sea en el 2015



Jorllllllllllllllll, le animas en la inversión por el book value. Esto es de traca, desde el cariño


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q sepa q le considero un pirata de agua dulce !!!!!! aunq admiro su diestra mano con el photochop ::
> 
> he conseguido un video de su ultimo barco y la mala deriva q tomo el pobre.... :fiufiu:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_hmBNuN3pSw[/YOUTUBE]





jajajaja el que se eschucha "hodé, hodé" buenísmo!

Por lo visto fué que no les dió tiempo meter el lastre ya que los políticos tenían prisa.

"Hefe que la nao no la podemoh eshá al agua assí, que sse nosvá a jundí"

" Dale, Dale que está aquí er shave"


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Convertibles de BBVA: ¿Puede el banco bajar hasta los 3,5 euros? - Cotizalia.com

Motivo por el que la banca terminará bajando. Son demasiado espabilados ...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidadin con los cortos , el que avisa no es traidor



antes de ausentarme deje mi aviso muy claro , enhorabuena a los que hicieron caso


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

acerca del book-value..


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Convertibles de BBVA: ¿Puede el banco bajar hasta los 3,5 euros? - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Motivo por el que la banca terminará bajando. Son demasiado espabilados ...



No es que termine bajando,sino que se diluye
Los dividendos los dara en acciones,el viejo truco,eso sumado a ampliaciones de capital podria colocar el valor alguna vez en 3,5 sin que los accionista actuales vieran perder su dinero
Eso si,a los futuros los jode vivos,ya antes lo hizo el SAN con sus convertibles que en Octubre del 2012 los cambiara a 16 eur/titulo::
Como siempre ,el botas genial


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Convertibles de BBVA: ¿Puede el banco bajar hasta los 3,5 euros? - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Motivo por el que la banca terminará bajando. Son demasiado espabilados ...




:ouch: :XX: :ouch: :XX: :ouch:

_*Los expertos creen que es prácticamente imposible. “Tiene potencial para llegar a ocho euros.*_
Y a cuatrocientos euros, parriba lo que sea. Por suerte, para abajo solo está el 0. Bueno y el 0 patatero.

Que sin verguenzas, ya me imagino los cerdacos estos prestando sus acciones. 

Me huelo un BRRRRRRRRRUTAL Rally Gaunista.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :ouch: :XX: :ouch: :XX: :ouch:
> 
> _*Los expertos creen que es prácticamente imposible. “Tiene potencial para llegar a ocho euros.*_
> Y a cuatrocientos euros, parriba lo que sea. Por suerte, para abajo solo está el 0. Bueno y el 0 patatero.
> ...



Mis sistemas dicen todo lo contrario , ya atraparon a las gacelillas cortas y ahora lo llevaran hacia los cielos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

hay que reirse hasta de uno mismo!! siempre con humor.

no me deja insertar el video. CALOPEZ!!!!!

Un contra un: J. M. Gutiérrez "Guti" - Televisió de Catalunya


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> jajajaja el que se eschucha "hodé, hodé" buenísmo!
> 
> Por lo visto fué que no les dió tiempo meter el lastre ya que los políticos tenían prisa.
> 
> ...



es q es eso, el centro de gravedad alto y ploffffffffff si es q en vez de madera parece un hinchable q va a volar de un momento a otro ::

no se como la gente se fia de lo q dicen los libros, no aprendimos nada de ENRON????? :: los bancos las van a pasar muy putas aun


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

A ver si es que yo no me acuerdo como funcionan las ampliaciones de capital. Lo que ocurría es que podías *COMPRAR X acciones nuevas por cada Y antiguas que tuvieras a un precio favorable*. De forma que si no quieres acudir a la ampliación de capital, palmas pasta por que tus Y acciones ya no valen lo mismo. Si acudes a la ampliación de capital palmas pasta pues tienes que aportar más capital para mantener el "valor" de tu inversión. 

¿es esto como lo expongo?

Cuando una empresa amplia capital en horas bajas....chungui, ya que es para tapar bujeros, no mejorar el negocio.

Sr. Votin que se está ganando el premio de gacela del mes....

Al accionista futuro le da igual si antes valía 10 que 10.000, si invierte 10000€ en el primer caso se llevara 10000 acciones, en el segundo una acción. Si sube la acción un 3% las plusvis las mismas. 

Premio concedido o yo no le he entendido. Si es así disculpas, que tiene ustéc muy mal pronto ::


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

IBEX:

Se sube el profit de 7.925 a 7.990, mínimos de sesión. Se ha realizado un pull a una directriz cachondona. Ya son 300 puntos asegurados, en tiempo real y operativa tranquila ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

amijos que estamos en el inicio de la subida , luego se estaran peleando por entrar largo en los 10 miles


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Mis sistemas dicen todo lo contrario , ya atraparon a las gacelillas cortas y ahora lo llevaran hacia los cielos



Estoy por ir a por los dineros que tengo en un fondo en Luxemburgo y meterlo largo todo en la bolsa.

Cuénteme un poquito más de la consistencia de su predicción y sistemas ...


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> acerca del book-value..



Riase del valor de libros, pero % quien mas dinero ha ganado el último siglo ha sido Buffet.
Muchos en su día no hubiesen comprado terra, gamesa, solaria, astroc, fadesa y la lista es interminable. Entrar y salir rápido puede salirte bien y seguramente tengas menos riesgo, pero si ademas entras y sales con un margen de seguridad valorando cuanto debería valer una empresa (por sus activos , su negocio y su deuda) seguramente duermas mas tranquilo. Yo personalmente si tuviese el dinero de ghkghk dormiría mas tranquilo con cocacola, mac donald, procter, iberdrola que con prisa.
PD: Hay una frase que alguien escribió en el foro y me gusto (tratar de hacerse rico es de pobres)


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amijos que estamos en el inicio de la subida , luego se estaran peleando por entrar largo en los 10 miles



Alguna explicación podrías dar ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy por ir a por los dineros que tengo en un fondo en Luxemburgo y meterlo largo todo en la bolsa.
> 
> Cuénteme un poquito más de la consistencia de su predicción y sistemas ...



mis sistemas los tengo alojados encima de mi cuello y tiene algo que ningun ordenador por potente que sea no tiene y es la irracionalidad


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mis sistemas los tengo alojados encima de mi cuello y tiene algo que ningun ordenador por potente que sea no tiene y es la *irracionalidad*



::

:xx:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si es que yo no me acuerdo como funcionan las ampliaciones de capital. Lo que ocurría es que podías *COMPRAR X acciones nuevas por cada Y antiguas que tuvieras a un precio favorable*. De forma que si no quieres acudir a la ampliación de capital, palmas pasta por que tus Y acciones ya no valen lo mismo. Si acudes a la ampliación de capital palmas pasta pues tienes que aportar más capital para mantener el "valor" de tu inversión.
> 
> ¿es esto como lo expongo?
> 
> ...



No es como lo expones
En una ampliacion de capital te dan los derechos que los puedes vender y no pierdes capital
Si tu compras obligaciones convertibles ,6000 eur a convertir a 5 años por acc 
valor de conversion a 6 eur/acc 
pasados 5 años la empresa ha ampliado capital en un 100%,via pago de dividendos o normal,y sus acciones valen a 3 eur
Aqui solo pierde el borrico del obligacionista que ve perdido el capital de la obligacion en un 50%


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si es que yo no me acuerdo como funcionan las ampliaciones de capital. Lo que ocurría es que podías *COMPRAR X acciones nuevas por cada Y antiguas que tuvieras a un precio favorable*. De forma que si no quieres acudir a la ampliación de capital, palmas pasta por que tus Y acciones ya no valen lo mismo. Si acudes a la ampliación de capital palmas pasta pues tienes que aportar más capital para mantener el "valor" de tu inversión.
> 
> ¿es esto como lo expongo?
> 
> ...



Lo que hace el san es ampliación liberada (por cada accion te da un derecho, con un determinado número de derechos un día que prefijado por el propio banco esos derechos se convierten en accs) Otra opción es vender esos derecho en el mercado secundario


----------



## faraico (29 Nov 2011)

Dentro de iberdrola....stop ajustadisimo.

Dale pepon,dale!!


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mis sistemas los tengo alojados encima de mi cuello y tiene algo que ningun ordenador por potente que sea no tiene y es la irracionalidad



Excelente razón!. Sea más generoso, porfi, que estamos ansiosos por saber e identificar deals, venga hombre ...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

DAx por debajo de los 5780


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Excelente razón!. Sea más generoso, porfi, que estamos ansiosos por saber e identificar deals, venga hombre ...



 

pero si ya lo dije el viernes la zona 7600 era compra , yo compre en 7650 no se que mas quiere , ahora mismo todavia tiene recorrido la subida


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si ya lo dije el viernes la zona 7600 era compra , yo compre en 7650 no se que mas quiere , ahora mismo todavia tiene recorrido la subida



MV,

Yo me perdí tus objetivos. ¿Hasta dónde ves la subida?


----------



## faraico (29 Nov 2011)

Joder que momentos elijo para entrar....no falla....


----------



## The Hellion (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy por ir a por los dineros que tengo en un fondo en Luxemburgo y meterlo largo todo en la bolsa.
> 
> Cuénteme un poquito más de la consistencia de su predicción y sistemas ...



A ver, eso se lo explico yo. Su sistema es el conocido FUA. 

Ese sistema permite ser un viajero errante, conocer el futuro y revivir a los muertos. 

Además, el FUA es lo que se proyecta hacia el universo. Cuando la persona está muerta y la revives y sirve a la sociedad, como nuestro amigo MV, es cuando tu das el FUA.

Pero permita que le muestre el video explicativo

[YOUTUBE]s8bYE9rvilw[/YOUTUBE]

Y recuerde, lo más importante es dar el extra, el FUA.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí queda, si el DAX pierde los 5780, le podemos meter un corto de cierta potencia buscando 15 pipos al menos.




Perfecto. Fuga limpia a las 12:58. Ningún amago en falso ni barrido de stops ni en el intraminuto. Cierre con 28 pipos (2 daxies) a las 13:03. Reward de 1400 euros en 4 minutos.

Chapeau!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo creo que a partir de ahora vamos a caer...



Pues creo por los 1190-5 lo podemos ver

Ya si los usanos quieren fiesta completa hasta los 116X, pero creo que nos meteran sorpresa al final de la sesión o en el after.

Después subidón, subidón en unos pocos días.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> DAx por debajo de los 5780



Verá usted que estaba más que cantado. Espero que lo haya aprovechado. Yo ... cantado y recolectado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No es como lo expones
> En una ampliacion de capital te dan los derechos que los puedes vender y no pierdes capital
> Si tu compras obligaciones convertibles ,6000 eur a convertir a 5 años por acc
> valor de conversion a 6 eur/acc
> ...



¿Esta seguro que con la venta de los derechos compensa la bajada del precio por la ampliación de capital? ¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

bueno mas o menos voy a explicar porque la zona 7600 era de compra , primero si unos los 6700 con los 7500 tienes un alcista guapa y en los 7600 se quedo a muy poquitos puntos de tocarla si a eso le sumamos los indicadores en extrema sobreventa  ya tienes punto de entrada pa largos .

ahora ellos lo llevaran a donde quieran , si quieren un punto de salida , creo que como minimo llegara a los 8800 y como maximo 10000-10200


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Verá usted que estaba más que cantado. Espero que lo haya aprovechado. Yo ... cantado y recolectado.



Voy más modesto, pero algo he pillado...Aún sigo metido porque le veo recorrido

Por cierto, que el euro está celebrando los cortos también uy uy


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Riase del valor de libros, pero % quien mas dinero ha ganado el último siglo ha sido Buffet.
> Muchos en su día no hubiesen comprado terra, gamesa, solaria, astroc, fadesa y la lista es interminable. Entrar y salir rápido puede salirte bien y seguramente tengas menos riesgo, pero si ademas entras y sales con un margen de seguridad valorando cuanto debería valer una empresa (por sus activos , su negocio y su deuda) seguramente duermas mas tranquilo. Yo personalmente si tuviese el dinero de ghkghk dormiría mas tranquilo con cocacola, mac donald, procter, iberdrola que con prisa.
> PD: Hay una frase que alguien escribió en el foro y me gusto (tratar de hacerse rico es de pobres)



no era mi intencion, reirme de el.
simplemente queria señalar que el book value, es eso, un valor calculado en funcion de como se valoraron los activos de una empresa. en este caso en particular hablaban de bancos. esos bancos que estan llenos de bonos uropedos, bonos usa, bonos japoneses y deuda de promotores.

para los que compren acciones, es imprescindible ojear las cuentas de las sociedades que compren, y saber algo de ellas.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, eso se lo explico yo. Su sistema es el conocido FUA.
> 
> Ese sistema permite ser un viajero errante, conocer el futuro y revivir a los muertos.
> 
> ...




Puff, el premio de la semana. Pedaso de video, carajo chingueta!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> A ver, eso se lo explico yo. Su sistema es el conocido FUA.
> 
> Ese sistema permite ser un viajero errante, conocer el futuro y revivir a los muertos.
> 
> ...



mi sistema es el FUCK no ese sistema que usted dice , aunque tambien me ayudo con un poco de alcohol


----------



## Docma (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nos honra con su primer mensaje sr. (sra) Docma.
> Sea bienvenido a este nuestro hilo. Lo primero que ha de hacer es mandarle un privado a el sr. chinito_especulador. Todos los foreros de este hilo, aunque digan lo contrario por modestia, tenemos de BMW para arriha, nos ponemos tibios de ostras en Puerto Banús para luego subirnos a Ronda a echarnos unas carreras en ascari. Luego, como todas las noches, vamos a tomarnos nuestro gintonic de rigor al Torrequebrada, a pulirnos algunas plusvis con gustico.
> 
> Ahora díganos, ¿por que ese nivel y en esas fechas? Por aqui esperamos los 5000 y las botines a 3€. ::
> ...



Antes de nada, gracias por el recibimiento.

También he de hacer constatar que me encanta el "Monkey Island" aventuras gráficas así ya no se hacen, pero en fin....... (prueba el "Loom" y para más despelote el "Maniac Mansion" y si quieres emular la juerga en el casino de Torrequebrada mejor carga el "Larry Lesuire".......

No te voy a decir que "luchas como un granjero" porque la verdad, ya no recuerdo la mayoria de las frases de "combate" contra el "SwordMaster" 

En cuestión de fondos, coches y demás objetos y enseres, aún no ne ha dado por amontonarlos o acumularlos, así que ando de pobre y hermitaño, hasta la fecha.

Ahora enserio, al tema :

mi razonamiento es lógico, aunque tambien calculo las posibles variables matemáticas, pero la logica del algoritmo, se acaba imponiendo a la matemática sin más fundamento que el mismo en sí.

Como las personas, por desgracia no somos burros (sin animo de ofender, mas bien lo contrario, ya que un burro no tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra y las personas tropiezan varias veces, por lo menos.......), pues por lógica que intentarán subir el indice para evitar el hundimiento final, es decir, a nadar que no queda otra.......

Esto desembocará en los efectos producidos en el 2009, ya que, la causa, sigue siendo la misma y por ende, la "solución" parece que también (Einstein decía que "locura" es espera que sucedan hechos diferentes haciendo siempre lo mismo.......), no hay más que remitirse a la gráfica de finales de 2008 y principio de 2009 de estos meses, comprendidos entre julio-agosto hasta marzo y con mucha suerte abril, ya que para esa fecha, dudo que estemos tan "bien" como en el 2009, es decir, que calculo que romperá la barrera de los 6.800 y de ahí para abajo como el Titanic, pero bueno, eso para otro post y otro ratillo .

comparando la de 2009 de esos meses con la que tenemos en 2011 en esos mismo meses, vemos que son casi un calco, por lo cual, parece que estan optando por la tactica "Locura" es decir, "hacer lo mismo y esperar diferentes resultados", pero claro, en el 2009 habia más reservas y defensas, ahora no, por lo cual la gráfica se nos desgraciará mucho más que en el 2009 pasando febrero, aunque me da que puede ser un poco antes, pero bueno, lo dejo con algo de "optimismo".

Un saludo y encantado de estar en el foro, es un placer.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Llamemosle razón...

AMR Corp	
Acaba de anunciarse que se declaró en quiebra.


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno mas o menos voy a explicar porque la zona 7600 era de compra , primero si unos los 6700 con los 7500 tienes un alcista guapa y en los 7600 se quedo a muy poquitos puntos de tocarla si a eso le sumamos los indicadores en extrema sobreventa  ya tienes punto de entrada pa largos .
> 
> ahora ellos lo llevaran a donde quieran , si quieren un punto de salida , creo que como minimo llegara a los 8800 y como maximo 10000-10200



Es decir, tu objetivo mínimo son los 8.800, pero no das ninguna explicación, es en plan intuitivo, como los 7.6XX, sin figura de vuelta ni nada, sólo porque había una directriz que ni se llegó a tocar y los indicadores en sobreventa. Ok.

Mientras te funcione...


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno mas o menos voy a explicar porque la zona 7600 era de compra , primero si unos los 6700 con los 7500 tienes un alcista guapa y en los 7600 se quedo a muy poquitos puntos de tocarla si a eso le sumamos los indicadores en extrema sobreventa  ya tienes punto de entrada pa largos .
> 
> ahora ellos lo llevaran a donde quieran , si quieren un punto de salida , creo que como minimo llegara a los 8800 y como maximo 10000-10200



Esto ya es otro tema. Ve como no hay irracionalidad. Es una línea!!!!, se lo digo yo que sí que creo en el análisis técnico.

Suerte y que gane muchos euros .... a ver si enganchamos las Prisa al rebufo del IBEX 10700 (mucho me parece, pero bueno, lo ha dicho usted).


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Voy más modesto, pero algo he pillado...Aún sigo metido porque le veo recorrido
> 
> Por cierto, que el euro está celebrando los cortos también uy uy



As Janus said!!!!. Me alegro que le pueda, humildemente, haber ayudado a realizar un buen trade.
Recuerde, no me haga caso siempre o si lo hace, bajo su decisión. Este analisto no es responsable de destrozos y despieces producidos ante inversiones avariciosas y precipitadas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Es decir, tu objetivo mínimo son los 8.800, pero no das ninguna explicación, es en plan intuitivo, como los 7.6XX, sin figura de vuelta ni nada, sólo porque había una directriz que ni se llegó a tocar y los indicadores en sobreventa. Ok.
> 
> Mientras te funcione...



en plan intuitivo si , pero no con tan pocos digamos datos , sabia que los gringos no podian caer mas porque se que es lo que estan haciendo y en general me cuadra muy bien esta zona de giro para unas muy probables figuras de BIG GUANO en los indices EUROPEDOS


----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2011)

American Airlines, acosada por los problemas financieros, se declara en suspensión de pagos tras semanas tratando de evitar este desenlace. AA es la socia de Iberia en la alianza Oneworld, informa Sandro Pozzi

¿Está ya descontado?


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

el milenarismo va a llegar y tal... :rolleye:


pero no antes de 2012... :no:


Saludos :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> As Janus said!!!!. Me alegro que le pueda, humildemente, haber ayudado a realizar un buen trade.
> Recuerde, no me haga caso siempre o si lo hace, bajo su decisión. Este analisto no es responsable de destrozos y despieces producidos ante inversiones avariciosas y precipitadas ::



En realidad ha salido mejor iba desde cerca de máximos, ...y aún sigo,... le quiero dar recorrido.

Esta ha salido bien, pero ayer, buf, menuda putada de cierre hicieron los usanos.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> American Airlines, acosada por los problemas financieros, se declara en suspensión de pagos tras semanas tratando de evitar este desenlace. AA es la socia de Iberia en la alianza Oneworld, informa Sandro Pozzi
> 
> ¿Está ya descontado?



Creo que ahora lo descontaremos con unos buenos subidones


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Está ya descontado?




por supuesto... 8:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

DAX, ojo si pasa de 60. Este viaje no lo meteré.


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en plan intuitivo si , pero no con tan pocos digamos datos , sabia que los gringos no podian caer mas porque se que es lo que estan haciendo y en general me cuadra muy bien esta zona de giro para unas muy probables figuras de BIG GUANO en los indices EUROPEDOS



Desde luego que tienes estilo. Ahora sólo hace falta que te mojes con los stops, que dar niveles de recomendación de entrada sin los equivalentes de salida es ser un rbotic cualquiera. La de gente que se habrá quedado pillada si le han hecho caso, que el tío sólo animó a comprar hasta bien entrados los nuevemil y a la que comenzaron las caídas desapareció sin más, con sus logradas consignas como recuerdo de una mala broma.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX, ojo si pasa de 60. Este viaje no lo meteré.



Suerte, había trampa. No quería entrar porque los 80 estaban muy cerca. Al final parece que ha sido una emboscada (ha subido hasta 64) y después para abajo. Aunque aún no se ha dicho todo, ahí está luchando. En esta vez, yo mejor fuera y aprendiendo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)




----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

amigo esto no tiene un stop digamos tradicional , cuando consigues un buen punto de entrada lo que yo hago es aprovechar los primeros dias que son los que normalmente tienen movimientos gordos y luego cuando llegamos a sobrecompra huyo con los dineros , a partir de ahi me quedo observando el tiempo que haga falta para que surja la oportunidad de cortos  

por cierto recuerda usted que empezaron a vender el bund y la desastrosa subasta italiana que parecia que nos mandaba a los infiernos , pues combinado con indicadores extremadamente sobrevendidos  

esas cosas no las puede procesar un ordenador , solo un cerebro bien entrenado :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Entro en SAN con 2000 títulos (que no está el horno para bollos). Entrada en 5,47 y SL-10. Arriesgamos 200 euros.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Entro en SAN con 2000 títulos (que no está el horno para bollos). Entrada en 5,47 y SL-10. Arriesgamos 200 euros.



salgo por patas :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Docma dijo:


> Antes de nada, gracias por el recibimiento.
> 
> También he de hacer constatar que me encanta el "Monkey Island" aventuras gráficas así ya no se hacen, pero en fin....... (prueba el "Loom" y para más despelote el "Maniac Mansion" y si quieres emular la juerga en el casino de Torrequebrada mejor carga el "Larry Lesuire".......
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salgo por patas :S[/QUOTE
> 
> Ni se le ocurra. He visto el book value y sus cualidades cognitivas me han terminado de convencer.::


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salgo por patas :S



Pues te equivocas,existe una diferencia entre los gemelos de 0.5 cuando deberia ser de 0.3,luego el San debera escalar 0.2
no creo que baje el bebe


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

amigo claca me deje algo , los multiples niveles que doy son todos posibles objetivos , ya que yo no voy a apurar las subidas o bajadas hasta los objetivos me dan un poco igual , pero si los tengo en cuenta luego viendo si los indicadores y otras cosillas me dicen que alguno de estos es el verdadero objetivo pa arrearle cortos o largos


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues te equivocas,existe una diferencia entre los gemelos de 0.5 cuando deberia ser de 0.3,luego el San debera escalar 0.2
> no creo que baje el bebe



que es broma amijo votin


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo esto no tiene un stop digamos tradicional , cuando consigues un buen punto de entrada lo que yo hago es aprovechar los primeros dias que son los que normalmente tienen movimientos gordos y luego cuando llegamos a sobrecompra huyo con los dineros , a partir de ahi me quedo observando el tiempo que haga falta para que surja la oportunidad de cortos
> 
> por cierto recuerda usted que empezaron a vender el bund y la desastrosa subasta italiana que parecia que nos mandaba a los infiernos , pues combinado con indicadores extremadamente sobrevendidos
> 
> esas cosas no las puede procesar un ordenador , solo un cerebro bien entrenado :rolleye:



Pues entonces ahórrate las recomendaciones o especifica que sólo un cerebro entrenado como el tuyo es capaz de seguirlas, que no queremos que nadie se haga daño :XX:

Lo siento, pero eso sí que ya no. ¿Que si yo recuerdo el qué? Humildemente, porque muchas veces meto la pata, comenté el giro del IBEX en tiempo real, dando stops y todo para que los que no tenemos la suerte de poseer un cerebro entrenado nos sea posible aprovechar el rebote. Hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras, recomendar porque sí es muy fácil si luego cuando las cosas se tuercen siempre tenemos la excusa de "¿pero no has visto que el punto de salida era ese? ¡Si estaba clarísimo! Claro, va a ser por el cerebro entrenado..."

Está muy bien que des tu punto de vista, porque a ti seguro que te va de puta madre, pero comenta las condiciones para que todo el mundo entienda que si el asunto se desmadra estarán solos ante el peligro.


----------



## darwinn (29 Nov 2011)

Dónde ven ustedes los niveles de sobrecompra y sobreventa?

Aquí dejo un gráfico de mis FER un poco chapucero pero bueno


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Venga, a por los 118X


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Dónde ven ustedes los niveles de sobrecompra y sobreventa?
> 
> Aquí dejo un gráfico de mis FER un poco chapucero pero bueno



Ahora te cuelgo otro. Editaré este post. Ya:







Los 8,80 son un resistencia muy gorda.


----------



## darwinn (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora te cuelgo otro. Editaré este post.



El gráfico es chapucero, pero estoy en el trabajo al más puro estilo ghkghk...

Estando en Alemania, y calculo que teniendo la misma edad que tú o no estando muy lejos, no sabes lo que se aprecian estos detalles. Eres un crack, aunque no cuelgues el gráfico, mil gracias! :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues entonces ahórrate las recomendaciones o especifica que sólo un cerebro entrenado como el tuyo es capaz de seguirlas, que no queremos que nadie se haga daño :XX:
> 
> Lo siento, pero eso sí que ya no. ¿Que si yo recuerdo el qué? Humildemente, porque muchas veces meto la pata, comenté el giro del IBEX en tiempo real, dando stops y todo para que los que no tenemos la suerte de poseer un cerebro entrenado nos sea posible aprovechar el rebote. Hay que estar a las duras y a las maduras, recomendar porque sí es muy fácil si luego cuando las cosas se tuercen siempre tenemos la excusa de "¿pero no has visto que el punto de salida era ese? ¡Si estaba clarísimo! Claro, va a ser por el cerebro entrenado..."
> 
> Está muy bien que des tu punto de vista, porque a ti seguro que te va de puta madre, pero comenta las condiciones para que todo el mundo entienda que si el asunto se desmadra estarán solos ante el peligro.



si solo fuera una cuestion de invertir por intuicion le daria la razon , pero yo utilizo el analisis TECNICO y ademas mi intuicion para complementar , lo que me permite por ejemplo ver el TRIANGULO SIMETRICO y la caidita posterior y lo de la subidita de un 4,6% de ayer , le parecera poco


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Intuyo un tirón en Prisa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Intuyo un tirón en Prisa.



Huevi izquierdo o huevo derecho? ::


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si solo fuera una cuestion de invertir por intuicion le daria la razon , pero yo utilizo el analisis TECNICO y ademas mi intuicion para complementar , lo que me permite por ejemplo ver el TRIANGULO SIMETRICO y la caidita posterior y lo de la subidita de un 4,6% de ayer , le parecera poco



Me parece fantástico y te felicito, pero no se trata de ti, sino del impacto que tienen tus afirmaciones en el resto de los mortales que siguen el hilo. Es decir, si eres capaz de decir "compra", también tienes que ser capaz de pronunciar "venta" cuando toque, nada más. Si luego desapareces de vacaciones... pues eso. No creo que sea tan difícil de entender.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Veeeeenga me ha convencido, voy a comprar el PAIS y a poner una orden a 0.795, todo sea por decir que he comprado más barato que usted.!

Pero me dá que no se hará 0.8 está el límite....... por ahora. ::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Huevi izquierdo o huevo derecho? ::



no lo sé. es un fogonazo cognitivo en el long side. ya estoy preparando la salida de la inversión.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> no lo sé. es un fogonazo cognitivo en el long side. *ya estoy preparando la salida de la inversión*.



Jojo 

¿Ultraflash compra?


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Se está gestando un corto en el SP, ahí queda dicho.
Y otro en el DAX. Basta con mirar las series de minuto.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jojo
> 
> ¿Ultraflash compra?



Entré en 0,80 y espero salir pronto en 0,92. No me gustaría que superara el euro ya que no creo que una acción valga más que un periódico::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

El DAX en minutos congestionado entre una directriz alcista relevante (poca pendiente = mayor proporcion de guano se la pierde) la EM150. En minutos se puede decidir un movimiento de aupa.
No no estamos para bromas, cargadores preparados.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Antes de nada, este es el post 1000. Empecé en agosto y parece que fué ayer pero con 1000 comentarios por el camino. Algunos chorras y otros importantes recomendaciones. Gracias a todos.

Ahora seguimos a la tarea.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Intuyo un tirón en Prisa.



Si,el que vas a tener que dar tu para arrancar el autobus de la JGA,
como no hagan una colecta entre los acc para comptrar gasolina tendreis que
empujar....::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,el que vas a tener que dar tu para arrancar el autobus de la JGA,
> como no hagan una colecta entre los acc para comptrar gasolina tendreis que
> empujar....::



Bueno si hay que remangarse, a mí no me importa. Usted al lado mío que dá suerte. Me he vuelto a subir por no dejarle solo en tamaña fiesta ... y en realidad porque me hace ilusión el boli.::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Bueno para quien quiera conocer mi opinión sobre los índices, especialmente el DAX.
Soy muy guanero mientras que no supere los 5830 de forma fiable y consolide. Me baso entre otros en el chart de horas en el DAX. Figura de vuelta en la que ha habido el correspondiente retroceso a la neck line. Si supera la cota mencionada, cambiamos de sesgo. En adelante, principalmente solo abriré cortos. La posición en Prisa queda cubierta al precio de entrada. La posición en SAN está limitada a un risk de 200 euros.

Al lorete con los indices.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Rotura perfecta de la DA en minutos. Para adentro en corto con 2 daxies.

Edito: Protegemos a 3 pipos de la entrada.

Edito: Salimos con 8 pipos de reward. 400 euros a la saca como diría Bertok.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Van perfecto los cortos

Voy desde los máximos en el SP desde esta mañana... donde casi me tiran los perros por decir que esto se iba a abajo (pero que vamos que yo también lo comprendo)


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Rotura perfecta de la DA en minutos. Para adentro en corto con 2 daxies.
> 
> Edito: Protegemos a 3 pipos de la entrada.
> 
> Edito: Salimos con 8 pipos de reward. 400 euros a la saca como diría Bertok.



Como suba a 60, le tiramos otro corto.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Viendo el DAX, no ha estado nada mal cantarlo en directo para quien lo haya podido pillar ....


----------



## darwinn (29 Nov 2011)

se acerca a los 60, va a probar otro corto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Imagen: Januspiponotepongoenelgintonic


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Un 11% da ya. Para este sí que ya es muy complicado definir un profit con las suficientes garantías. Pienso que se podrán ver los 12,90 comentados durante la sesión, pero este es un valor histérico que gusta de pegar fuertes bandazos, así que personalmente por debajo de 12,44 vendía y me olvidaba. Es un stop muy ajustado para lo que es ARCELOR, pero otra cosa se comería gran parte del beneficio.



Aventura terminada desde mi punto de vista porque en algún sitio había que poner el profit. Ahora el gráfico nos da pistas más fiables y la zona de stop y clarísima además son los 12,25 para conceder cierto margen al precio:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Como suba a 60, le tiramos otro corto.



Tirado, he podido cerrar con 8 pipos pero me quedo dentro son stop en el punto de entrada en 59.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tirado, he podido cerrar con 8 pipos pero me quedo dentro son stop en el punto de entrada en 59.



Cerrado vía stop loss en break even. Seguimos con el cargador lleno. Por debajo de 50 hay que lanzar otro si no se fuga por encima de los 60.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cerrado vía stop loss en break even. Seguimos con el cargador lleno. Por debajo de 50 hay que lanzar otro si no se fuga por encima de los 60.



Corto en 49 y cerrado en 44. Esta vez un daxie.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Como no me cobran en forexpros ni en imageshack pues cuelgo graficos, si quieren que ponga mujeres me lo dicen.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Imagen: Elesepeespeorqueelibex


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Fuera de cortos ya


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Salgo de SAN, perdiendo 60 euros.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como no me cobran en forexpros ni en imageshack pues cuelgo graficos, si quieren que ponga mujeres me lo dicen.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagen: Elesepeespeorqueelibex



:o

me resultan mas interesantes que las de coches


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

A las 16:00h viene dato ajusta-ojetes


----------



## AssGaper (29 Nov 2011)

Janus joder macho con que Spread juegas?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Nov 2011)

un mensaje mas y pasare a ser otro burbujarra mas...

con lo bien que queda: Agarrao a las Kalandrakas..

calopez dimision!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salgo de SAN, perdiendo 60 euros.



como siempre
Ahora cuando empiecen los americanos subira

compras pedidos 183k
ventas 37k

subira::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Janus joder macho con que Spread juegas?




Si lo dices por la salida del Santander, no es aplicación de ningún spread. Metí buscando un impulso alcista que técnicamente era posible y porque el DAX en horas se había fugado levemente de la neck line. Después se han desecho esas figuras y por eso salgo. Metí una carga ridícula para mi approach y no voy a esperar ahí por 20 euros el céntimo.

Sigo viendo esto guanero de momento. Los 10700 ni de lejos. Hay que estar muy dopado de brotes verdes para pensar en esas cotas ahora mismo.

P.D: Yo estoy ya en formato cierre de año, con los cargadores por debajo de la mitad. Ya no voy a arriesgar y así me vale para probar nuevos sistemas de scalp combinando diversos indicadores.


----------



## Estilicón (29 Nov 2011)

Tengo en exclusiva unas imágenes del rally alcista llegando a los 8200.

[YOUTUBE]Sd_gj-3kz7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Un offtopic para conocer donde también quieren recoger dinero...

Pons: "En España nos creemos que todo lo que está en Internet es gratis" - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Imagen:Elibexdelfuturo.

Me mojo, el ibex a los 11.000, espero mojarme con ella:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Oh, si! Rally alcista si que va a haber. 

Yo estaría atento al EurDol y ver cuando pega el repunte, en unos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Si señor chinito, si señor!!!!!
Que mierda es esta de tantas lineas, niveles que si largos que si corto. Esas son curvas y eso es nivel Le ** t*â to largo sin quedarme corto!

[mode embrutecío off] 

::


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esta seguro que con la venta de los derechos compensa la bajada del precio por la ampliación de capital? ¿Alguien lo sabe?



Matemáticamente, es así. Los derechos tienen un valor teórico que se puede calcular fácilmente a través del precio original (antes de separar el derecho) y la ecuación de canje que haya en la ampliación.

Esto es igual que cuando dan dividendo, sabes matemáticamente lo que "debería" bajar.

Otra cosa es que baje exactamente eso, o menos, o más. Después de todo la acción sigue cotizando como le da la gana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si señor chinito, si señor!!!!!
> Que mierda es esta de tantas lineas, niveles que si largos que si corto. Esas son curvas y eso es nivel Le ** t*â to largo sin quedarme corto!
> 
> [mode embrutecío off]
> ...



8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Matemáticamente, es así. Los derechos tienen un valor teórico que se puede calcular fácilmente a través del precio original (antes de separar el derecho) y la ecuación de canje que haya en la ampliación.
> 
> Esto es igual que cuando dan dividendo, sabes matemáticamente lo que "debería" bajar.
> 
> Otra cosa es que baje exactamente eso, o menos, o más. Después de todo la acción sigue cotizando como le da la gana.



Ok, muchas gracias. Por lo que dice las cuentas, en teoría y sin comisiones del broker, serían estas si uno no acude a la ampliación:


precio antiguo x numero acciones antiguas= precio nuevo* numero acciones antiguas +venta de derechos.

Es que yo recuerdo haber estado en OHL (creo que era esta) y me parece recordar que la venta de dereechos no compensaba. Pero hablo de memoria.

Gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

TEF:







El giro desde máximos, muy cuidado, invita a pensar que el rebote no llegará muy lejos, si bien todavía debería quedarle subida. La zona de 13,87, como pull de rigor, no debería tardar en verse, aunque primero deben caer los 13,60.


----------



## darwinn (29 Nov 2011)

Vendidas FER a 8,8. Esa resistencia que decía Claca me da miedo, y como llevo más beneficio del que esperaba, pues tan contento.

Mantengo OHL de momento


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Lanzazo
.
.
.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

EL INDICE vuelve a su naturaleza intrínseca. Vale con el rayajo de las 16:00 por el dato de Confianza del consumidor, ............... pero los 30 pipos de meneo en un minuto (a las 16:03) es de locos.


----------



## Seren (29 Nov 2011)

El pobre IBEX que quiere corregir hoy y no le dejan los papis


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Bueno hamijos, cerramos el chiringo hoy con más de 2800 euros de reward. Estamos en racha, ya vendrá el portero del DAX a cobrarnos su peaje, por lo que hay que aprovechar.

Dejo todo cerrado excepto las Prisa que las cuesta ir con prisas ... que están protegidas al precio de entrada. Estamos esperando el tirón por intuición.

Bajo el perfil de atención ...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2011)

que desastre de indice como el pais pero que hace subiendo un 0.2%

PD :guanea::


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> Nivel clave 8122 con una escapada alcista hacia los 8.244
> 
> ...



Vaya mañana al final ni aprovechar el tirón alcista al romper los 5776 el Dax. El Ibex pese a superar su nivel clave se ha quedado lejos del techo del canal, el pobre está flojito.

A ver si en esta hora nos deja hacer algo, para abajo que para arriba me da grima.

El Ibex ha estado tonteando un rato con su nivel clave, así que lo mismo nos sorprende este último tramo.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Yo no entraría; ni cortos ni largos,...

Mandrilada is on the air...


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

De perdidos al río. Entrada en corto stop los 15 de esta mañana, que San Expedito nos proteja. SL5806


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Nov 2011)

mucho rato amagando y no rompe......... ese techo o cede rapido o habra q ponerse corto..... (S&P)


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

Bien aseguro en 5778 +13

Recojo y nueva orden en 776, porque supongo que es una barrida arriba antes del tirón abajo fuerte.

(Que tensión, stop amplio, o todo o nada)


EDIT: Desde luego como están trabajando la zona, el movimiento será amplio:cook:


----------



## darwinn (29 Nov 2011)

cómo ven esto mañana? Pensaba que hoy iríamos a por los 8262 más o menos, pero parece ser que no.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

¿Creemos que Texaco ha dado ya el giro? Creo que voy a entrar con $10.000.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Ya me he calentado:

Bueno, orden de compra de 100 títulos a 96,9. Stop en 92,50. SP en 105.90 tras su quíntuple techo en el entorno de 106,6.


----------



## pipiolo (29 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



Buenas tardes Sr. Pollastres,

podría comentarme que GUI usa para esos gráficos. Pensaba que eran del ProRealTime pero no es así....

Estoy intentando construir algún indicador "casero" en intradiarío y necesitaría algo de ayuda sobre librería gráficas....

EDITO: obviamente no me refiero al algoritmo del gráfico sino a la libería gráfica que ya he visto en algún otro forero. Muchas gracias de nuevo!!

Muy agradecido de antemano.
Sr. Pipiolo.


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Bien aseguro en 5778 +13
> 
> Recojo y nueva orden en 776, porque supongo que es una barrida arriba antes del tirón abajo fuerte.
> 
> ...









El truco es, cerrar bien las piernas y agarrarse con fuerza....::::


Hasta que lo ponen en modo "torbellino", entonces no hay nada que hacer.:8:

Pues la tarde tirada, se comen la entrada de antes y algún puntito mañanero. +10 y me puedo dar por muy satisfecho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Ahora empieza la fiesta en usa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> El truco es, cerrar bien las piernas y agarrarse con fuerza....::::
> 
> 
> Hasta que lo ponen en modo "torbellino", entonces no hay nada que hacer.:8:
> ...



Alguna vez intenté navegar en esas aguas, naufragué sin remedio. supongo que ayuda de alguna NeoGeo o Master System tendrá. Y miré 10 puntos dan para el combustible del ferrari, no está mal


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Chinito, ese es el gráfico exacto que he visto, pero no sé pintar las movidas esas. El SL en 91.95 por si falla en su intento de doble suelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias campeones , para hoy tenemos una subida pequeñita pero brutal
> 
> ya saben que cortos ni con un palo , solo largos o mantenerse al margen



asi como lo predije a eso de las 8 de la mañana , tenemos subida pequeñita pero brutal del 0,10% 

seguimos dentro , largos pero con cautela


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi como lo predije a eso de las 8 de la mañana , tenemos subida pequeñita pero brutal del 0,10%
> 
> seguimos dentro , largos pero con cautela



¿Mañana miércoles de esperanza... o de ceniza?


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Mañana miércoles de esperanza... o de ceniza?



Seguramente será un Jueves de Pasión. Mañana ¿Un calco a lo de hoy?:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Mañana miércoles de esperanza... o de ceniza?



primero la esperanza y luego la ceniza


----------



## FranR (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alguna vez intenté navegar en esas aguas, naufragué sin remedio. supongo que ayuda de alguna NeoGeo o Master System tendrá. Y miré 10 puntos dan para el combustible del ferrari, no está mal



Antes de echarle gasóleo al tractor hay que rellenar el estómago de estos.

MIRE QUE CARITA...y que no hacen nada más que pedir los HDLGP


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero la esperanza y luego la ceniza



¿Y el global del día...?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

se supone que alcista , pero estoy un poco cauteloso con el volumen tan ridiculo


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Nov 2011)

Hoy estoy malita, mañana les leeré con más atención.


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya me he calentado:
> 
> Bueno, orden de compra de 100 títulos a 96,9. Stop en 92,50. SP en 105.90 tras su quíntuple techo en el entorno de 106,6.



Mucha suerte. El broker debe estar encantado contigo, desde luego


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoy estoy malita, mañana les leeré con más atención.



Nada, nada... es normal que estés mareada tras el inicio del BRUTAAAAL rally alcista. Descansa y te incorporas nuevamente cuando te veas con fuerzas.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mucha suerte. El broker debe estar encantado contigo, desde luego



Si gano $1.300, le doy sus 20 encantado. Que aquí hemos de comer todos! :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esas cosas no las puede procesar un ordenador , solo un cerebro bien entrenado :rolleye:



Madre de Dios, el mejor post del día, aún estoy descojonándome :XX::XX::XX:

Sr. MV, sólo le falta ponerse un chaleco con la inscripción "Nasío pa matá", y echarse al monte con el fusil. Sería BRUTAL.


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



muertoviviente dijo:


> asi como lo predije a eso de las 8 de la mañana , tenemos subida pequeñita pero brutal del 0,10%
> 
> seguimos dentro , largos pero con cautela



Pues yo lo predije ayer a estas horas, mis 'sistemas' son mejores que los suyos 







Y ahora vamos al lío (predictivo):

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día mayoritariamente vendedor aunque el precio no lo haya reflejado muy bien. El lateral-alcista de hoy ha sido una excusa perfecta para empezar a distribuir, la fuerza se ha visto sobre todo al inicio de la sesión y durante la tarde, el resto del día sin embargo ha sido bastante flojo.

A pesar de todo el saldo mínimo del día se ha hecho a las 10 de la mañana, pero el máximo se ha hecho a las 11:30, a partir de ahí ha ido fluctuando entre el máximo y el mínimo sin alcanzarlos. La orden destacada del día ha sido la venta de casi 150 contratos a las 16:00.

También hay que decir que cogiendo todas las órdenes, incluidas las de las gacelas el saldo ha salido ligeramente positivo.

En subasta han comprado unos 115 contratos.

En resumen, hoy tengo algo de confusión con los datos pero yo diría que han distribuido por lo bajini mientras se producía una entrada masiva de gacelas en el horno, para mañana espero bajada, aunque tengo la impresión de que habrá gap alcista para luego irnos súbitamente al guano cuando nadie se lo espere. El precio ha quedado en un lugar dudoso, pero positivo, esto contribuye a la hipótesis de tongo leoncio para mañana.

Aunque la jugada que he pintado es invención totalmente mía, no tiene porqué ocurrir así, pero con los leoncios siempre hay que pensar en el escenario donde más acorralen al personal.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Sr. Pipiolo, la GUI es propietaria, la construí desde cero sobre AS3 y Adobe AIR. Por lo tanto no uso librería ninguna, ni open source ni de pago.

Tenía unas necesidades muy específicas, y prácticamente nada de lo que había disponible me servía (sobre todo porque ataca a un software servidor propietario también, dado que esta parte es únicamente GUI), de ahí que "echase la perra por las cebollas" y empezase desde una hoja de papel vacía.

Pd: si me permite la sugerencia, con ese nick que se ha puesto, contacte con el Sr. Estilicón; él sin duda podrá proporcionarle un avatar a la altura ::::



pipiolo dijo:


> Buenas tardes Sr. Pollastres,
> 
> podría comentarme que GUI usa para esos gráficos. Pensaba que eran del ProRealTime pero no es así....
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Es un jenioh yoyalodije.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Sr. Claca es que esto de los BRRRRRRRUTALES Rallies Alcistas es lo que tiene, te pegan dos meneos y no sabes donde te encuentras. 

Por cierto, durante los BRRRRRRRUTALES Rallies alcistas los indicadores sirven para adornar la pantalla básicamente ::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es un jenioh yoyalodije.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Por 10 papeles más de esos , Urdangarín se embolsó más de 600.000 euros

Eso si que es BRUTAL.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Es que ahi, estamos ya hablando de otros tipos de jeniohss, los catedraticos del trinque, del mangoneo, del choriceo, del levantamiento de guante blanco, del trae paca esos euros y nos lo repartimos y ya inventaremos la justificacion. Aqui chorizos telaaaaaaa mu larga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Sr. Chinito dos cosas:

-Exijo que se use la expesión BRRRRRRUTAL, como en BRRRRUTAL rally alcista entre spoliers. Hasta los coj**nes de limpiar el teclado y la pantalla de las carcajadas que me pego.

- Estan muy bien las foticos de alta resolución, pero para los que estamos en lugares donde la banda ancha es lo que llevan las chicas en lugar de falda, pues mire, que tardan un poco en cargar.

- Y 3!!!! Pero que clase de plagio es ese??? Ande esta la ley sinde para proteger a los autores digitales??? ::


Por lo demás, Jrande el sr. M.V.


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es que ahi, estamos ya hablando de otros tipos de jeniohss, los catedraticos del trinque, del mangoneo, del choriceo, del levantamiento de guante blanco, del trae paca esos euros y nos lo repartimos y ya inventaremos la justificacion. Aqui chorizos telaaaaaaa mu larga.



Pero yo lo flipo con el Urdangarín, ese tio tiene la vida solucionada a no ser que se divorcie y si le pasa tampoco vivirá arruinado, tiene fondos pagados por nosotros para que haga lo que le venga en gana, casa pagada, etc.

¿que coño hace ese metido en corruptelas? ¿vivir la emoción del riesgo? ¿no le basta con el Dax, por ejemplo?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Ufff

Lateral cansino con los usanos. 

Tiene pinta de alargarlo hasta el final y alguien comerse una mandrilada al día siguiente.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero yo lo flipo con el Urdangarín, ese tio tiene la vida solucionada a no ser que se divorcie y si le pasa tampoco vivirá arruinado, tiene fondos pagados por nosotros para que haga lo que le venga en gana, casa pagada, etc.
> 
> ¿que coño hace ese metido en corruptelas? ¿vivir la emoción del riesgo? ¿no le basta con el Dax, por ejemplo?



Voy a quedar mal, pero a mí este tipo no me parecía un mangui del todo. Hasta parecía buena gente. Pero ya ves...

En cambio ves el jerote de otros...







...y sabes que no va a salir nada bueno


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un día mayoritariamente vendedor aunque el precio no lo haya reflejado muy bien.



Una pregunta sobre esto: Si por cada acción que alguien vende hay alguien en el otro lado que la compra, ¿qué quiere decir exactamente que un día ha sido "vendendor"? ¿No serían todos los días igual de compradores que de vendedores?

¿Quiere decir tal vez que la mayoría de operaciones son operaciones de venta que casan con otras de compra que ya estaban en el mercado esperando contrapartida? (Eso es lo que me imagino pero quiero asegurarme).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Joder es que si nos ponems con caretos

Un agüelillo de graná







Un clásico entre los clásicos







Que estuvo aquí una temporada....



Spoiler












Si, si, en lo que hay detrás!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero yo lo flipo con el Urdangarín, ese tio tiene la vida solucionada a no ser que se divorcie y si le pasa tampoco vivirá arruinado, tiene fondos pagados por nosotros para que haga lo que le venga en gana, casa pagada, etc.
> 
> ¿que coño hace ese metido en corruptelas? ¿vivir la emoción del riesgo? ¿no le basta con el Dax, por ejemplo?



Ni idea, debe ser lo que llaman el poder. Yo que vivo en la provincia del trinque, estoy curaodeespanto. He conocido personas que condenaban lo que sucedia, pero a la minima oportunidad que han podido, mordida que te crio. En fin, la avarcia rompe el saco, espero que pague lo que haya podido hacer.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

El DAX se la juega en el techo intradiario de 5810/20/30 y que aprox. coincide con la neck line de la figura de vuelta en la serie en horas.
El SP para no ser menos, está también sobre cierta resistencia 1208 aprox.
Difícil tomar una decisión de inversión porque puede amagar una fuga falsa y después guano.
Dificil entrar largo porque la figura de ahora es bajista sin duda.
Dificil entrar corto porque pero el hecho de que tras llegar los índices a las resistencias ... NO se hayan dado la vuelta con violencia, uhm no sé, no sé ...

Salvo scalps donde esto no importa demasiado, es mejor esperar .... o meter en Prisa::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinito *dos cosas:*
> 
> -Exijo que se use la expesión BRRRRRRUTAL, como en BRRRRUTAL rally alcista entre spoliers. Hasta los coj**nes de limpiar el teclado y la pantalla de las carcajadas que me pego.
> 
> ...



Antes de nada, pongase usted mismo de acuerdo , las patentes me las paso por el forro el nispero, que estoy muy bien enseñado en esta casa germana. :XX:

Las fotos, tratare de reducirlas o linkarlas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX se la juega en el techo intradiario de 5810/20/30 y que aprox. coincide con la neck line de la figura de vuelta en la serie en horas.
> El SP para no ser menos, está también sobre cierta resistencia 1208 aprox.
> Difícil tomar una decisión de inversión porque puede amagar una fuga falsa y después guano.
> Dificil entrar largo porque la figura de ahora es bajista sin duda.
> ...



Mmmmmmmm entiendo, entonces es así, no?
[YOUTUBE]McuG660BlRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (29 Nov 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre esto: Si por cada acción que alguien vende hay alguien en el otro lado que la compra, ¿qué quiere decir exactamente que un día ha sido "vendendor"? ¿No serían todos los días igual de compradores que de vendedores?
> 
> ¿Quiere decir tal vez que la mayoría de operaciones son operaciones de venta que casan con otras de compra que ya estaban en el mercado esperando contrapartida? (Eso es lo que me imagino pero quiero asegurarme).



No, lo que indica esto es que ha salido dinero del mercado, hay más cierres de posición y más dinero fuera del mercado, por eso el saldo es vendedor. cuando entra dinero nuevo al mercado que antes estaba fuera se suelen producir más compras que ventas y el volumen acaba siendo comprador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Antes de nada, pongase usted mismo de acuerdo , las patentes me las paso por el forro el nispero, que estoy muy bien enseñado en esta casa germana. :XX:
> 
> Las fotos, tratare de reducirlas o linkarlas



Ha sido una edición del BRRRRRRRUTAL cabreo plagiado que tenía....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El DAX se la juega en el techo intradiario de 5810/20/30 y que aprox. coincide con la neck line de la figura de vuelta en la serie en horas.
> El SP para no ser menos, está también sobre cierta resistencia 1208 aprox.
> Difícil tomar una decisión de inversión porque puede amagar una fuga falsa y después guano.
> Dificil entrar largo porque la figura de ahora es bajista sin duda.
> ...



Yo apuesto por movimiento brusco a los 1215 más o menos en el sp, que lo podemos ver a última hora como a los usanos les gusta. 

Y ya después empapelamiento general.

Pero jodida está la cosa, yo no me meto ahora mismo ni loco


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mmmmmmmm entiendo, entonces es así, no?
> [YOUTUBE]McuG660BlRo[/YOUTUBE]



Mejor es discenir uno u otra.

[YOUTUBE]0LdfGSwBcyQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Pobrecico


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Hoy el señor Muertoviviente ha tendio a bien describir parte de su operativa, y que segun he entendido casi todos podriamos llegar a tenerla, no asi como sucede con la dichosa niña del señor Pollastre, ya que yo por mucho que le digo a la hija del tendero chino que me diga los niveles del dax, esta siempre me responde, son dos euros.

Bien, la operativa consiste en:
-Identificar la sobrecompra o sobreventa del indice.
-Tomar alcohol.
-LLegar a la conclusion de que si sobrecompra, ponerse corto y si sobreventa ponerse largo. Ésto solo mentes pudientes, los de los ordenadores ni intentarlo.
-Dejar correr las ganancias hasta que te canses, y cierras.

Yo de mayor si no quisiera ser como el señor Holgazan, querria ser el señor Muertoviviente, eso de ir todo el dia borracho tiene su punto.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Chinito, ¿usted sabe leer posos del café de esos? ¿ve en Texaco lo mismo que yo si USA acompaña un poco?


----------



## Caos (29 Nov 2011)

Posiciones cortas abiertas por aquí (o bueno, largas en otros activos con correlación negativa), pero igual las cerramos en el intradía, dependiendo de como evolucione la cosa. Hasta el 1214 en el ES hay juego, pero de momento no ha podido superar ni los 1204, lo que puede que signifique que tengamos bajadas de nuevo.

Si se acaban las subidas y no supera los 1214, lo más probable es que rompamos los 1148 y nos vayamos a los mínimos de Octubre (no sé si llegaríamos, los superaríamos o qué), para luego a final de año probablemente recuperar un poco, aunque ya lo veo ajustado. Romper los 1148 e irse hacia 1076 sería peligroso. Si consigue sostenerse por encima de ese nivel puede que veamos otra subidita hacia los 1255 e incluso volver a probar la MM200 ("brutal rally alcista" navideño). Pero ahora mismo, yo no me la jugaría con posiciones muy grandes por esa tesis, si hoy cerramos por encima de 1200 (los futuros, el ES), y mañana en la sesión europea va bien (puede que ya haya acabado este interludio de recuperación), todavía hay alguna posibilidad.

El resto de mercados hoy parecía que convergían un poco pero nada... los 'equities' siguen sobrevalorados (así que hay una posibilidad de arbitraje ahí, que es un trade más o menos seguro largo/corto).


----------



## << 49 >> (29 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> No, lo que indica esto es que ha salido dinero del mercado, hay más cierres de posición y más dinero fuera del mercado, por eso el saldo es vendedor. cuando entra dinero nuevo al mercado que antes estaba fuera se suelen producir más compras que ventas y el volumen acaba siendo comprador.



Pues ahora sí que estoy hecho un lío... ¿cómo puede haber más compras que ventas? Eso es imposible. Salvo OPVs y cosas así, el número de acciones en poder del público permanece constante. En todo caso se lanzarán más _órdenes_ de compra que de venta. pero el número total de ventas y de compras que finalmente se realicen (quedando algunas órdenes sin ejecutar) tendrá que coincidir, ¿no? Las acciones no se crean ni se destruyen, solamente cambian de manos.

¿Estamos confundiendo la metáfora con la realidad? No es posible que en el mercado "entre" o "salga" dinero, porque es solamente una cámara de compensación. En el mercado lo que hay son acciones que cambian de manos y dinero que hace lo mismo en sentido contrario. Unos días más y otros menos, eso sí.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Posiciones cortas abiertas por aquí (o bueno, largas en otros activos con correlación negativa), pero igual las cerramos en el intradía, dependiendo de como evolucione la cosa. Hasta el 1214 en el ES hay juego, pero de momento no ha podido superar ni los 1204, lo que puede que signifique que tengamos bajadas de nuevo.
> 
> Si se acaban las subidas y no supera los 1214, lo más probable es que rompamos los 1148 y nos vayamos a los mínimos de Octubre (no sé si llegaríamos, los superaríamos o qué), para luego a final de año probablemente recuperar un poco, aunque ya lo veo ajustado. Romper los 1148 e irse hacia 1076 sería peligroso. Si consigue sostenerse por encima de ese nivel puede que veamos otra subidita hacia los 1255 e incluso volver a probar la MM200 ("brutal rally alcista" navideño). Pero ahora mismo, yo no me la jugaría con posiciones muy grandes por esa tesis, si hoy cerramos por encima de 1200 (los futuros, el ES), y mañana en la sesión europea va bien (puede que ya haya acabado este interludio de recuperación), todavía hay alguna posibilidad.
> 
> El resto de mercados hoy parecía que convergían un poco pero nada... los 'equities' siguen sobrevalorados (así que hay una posibilidad de arbitraje ahí, que es un trade más o menos seguro largo/corto).



Si llega esa bajada, haría daño y mucho porque ya aparece en todos los titulares que la crisis de la deuda está en vías de solución, ..... el BoA se va a poner a precio de puta (que no es sinómino de comprar). Justo el día que aparece en prensa que la banca usana está ya totalmente desapalancada (radio 7/1, mínimo en muchos años y lejos del 30/1 de hace 3 años). Vamos a seguirlo que cada pipo vale muchos euros y cualquier desliz es un pastizal.


----------



## Caos (29 Nov 2011)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Pues ahora sí que estoy hecho un lío... ¿cómo puede haber más compras que ventas? Eso es imposible. Salvo OPVs y cosas así, el número de acciones en poder del público permanece constante. En todo caso se lanzarán más _órdenes_ de compra que de venta. pero el número total de ventas y de compras que finalmente se realicen (quedando algunas órdenes sin ejecutar) tendrá que coincidir, ¿no? Las acciones no se crean ni se destruyen, solamente cambian de manos.
> 
> ¿Estamos confundiendo la metáfora con la realidad? No es posible que en el mercado "entre" o "salga" dinero, porque es solamente una cámara de compensación. En el mercado lo que hay son acciones que cambian de manos y dinero que hace lo mismo en sentido contrario. Unos días más y otros menos, eso sí.



Si acumulas 100 acciones de XYZ a 15€ y las distribuyes a un pardillo de aquí un mes a 30€ extraes de otro agente del mercado 15€ de plusvalías (menos tasas, comisiones, impuestos, etc.).

Esos 15€ de diferencia están en tu bolsillo, con ellos podrás comprar o no acciones, pero si pensabas que XYZ podía subir por arriba de 30€ no la hubieses subido. Ahora pardillo las tiene a 30€ y si otros hacen lo mismo y la cantidad de 'bid' (compradores) disminuye el precio tenderá a bajar (aunque bueno, siempre puede estabilizarse) con la gente que las compro a 430€ vendiendo para no 'perder dinero'.

Y viceversa. Y se pueden vender más acciones a 30€ que las que se compraron a 15€-20€ (el precio no sube o baja linealmente ni proporcionalmente), por eso puede "entrar" o "salir" dinero del "mercado" (en realidad lo que hace es salir de los bolsillos de unos agentes y entrar en el de otros), la demanda de acciones a un precio dado no tiene porque ser la misma demanda que a otro precio (y la oferta).



Janus dijo:


> Si llega esa bajada, haría daño y mucho porque ya aparece en todos los titulares que la crisis de la deuda está en vías de solución, ..... el BoA se va a poner a precio de puta (que no es sinómino de comprar). Justo el día que aparece en prensa que la banca usana está ya totalmente desapalancada (radio 7/1, mínimo en muchos años y lejos del 30/1 de hace 3 años). Vamos a seguirlo que cada pipo vale muchos euros y cualquier desliz es un pastizal.



Ya sabes lo que dicen, en un mercado bajista (que es el que estamos, no hay que olvidarlo) el top (de los retrocesos, recuperaciones, etc.) se marca con una buena noticia.

Aún así eso de que la crisis de deuda está solucionada, es un poco bastante trola, si fuese así los bonos italianos hoy no se habrían vendido al 8% (y el mercado bursátil subiendo, de risa) y el mercado crediticio no estaría ahogándose a niveles como los de 2008/2007. Vamos que una cosa es lo que dicen, y luego la realidad es siempre más compleja (además, a los alemanes les interesa probablemente que las cosas empeoren, no hay que engañarse con esto, y comprar el IBEX a precio de saldo de paso ).

Y sobre lo del apalancamiento de los bancos usanos... hay me lol simplemente (de hecho el sector financiero hoy está en rojo)  Pero en cualquier caso, creo que las dos noticias no van a tener mucho efecto (lo que si lo tendría es otra vuelta de tuerca más a la falta aparente de concreción en la crisis europea mañana).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinito, ¿usted sabe leer posos del café de esos? ¿ve en Texaco lo mismo que yo si USA acompaña un poco?



En su intervalo de tiempo reducido, si puede que consiga salir usted victorioso con su operativa, pero no soy nada optimista en un plazo de tiempo mas largo. El valor ha perdido su uptrend, ha realizado el pull, todo muy bonito para.....caer en un plazo de tiempo mayor. Quizas el sl lo encuentre algo ajustado en un mercado como el actual, pero tiene a su favor los indicadores, y un potencial aciltas en el muy corto plazo.

Es decir, buena entrada, pero yo es que soy mas de buscar entradas en acciones para un plazo mas amplio de tiempo, y no creo que sea este el momento de ponerse largo en acciones de cara a un intervalo de tiempo mayor de 1 semana. Suerte.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Sé que los fundamentales son lo que son, pero hay que pensar que al menos una pequeña parte del lechazo de Texaco se ha debido a un vertido en Brasil, que ha resultado en una multa de 20 millones, que la empresa se pasa por el forro. Y por eso magnificó las caidas que tuvo el DJ30. 

Espero que no le cueste demasiado al menos tocar los 100.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mejor es discenir uno u otra.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0LdfGSwBcyQ[/YOUTUBE]



quedo drogui el tio ........duele sólo de verlo


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

... se está poniendo feo el DAX .... a ver si resulta que la figura en horas es buena señal para entrar en el short side?


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy el señor Muertoviviente ha tendio a bien describir parte de su operativa, y que segun he entendido casi todos podriamos llegar a tenerla, no asi como sucede con la dichosa niña del señor Pollastre, ya que yo por mucho que le digo a la hija del tendero chino que me diga los niveles del dax, esta siempre me responde, son dos euros.
> 
> Bien, la operativa consiste en:
> -Identificar la sobrecompra o sobreventa del indice.
> ...



[YOUTUBE]9fyNgTOy5kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

El sp, de momento comportandose noble, si eso se puede decir.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Chinito, ¿usted sabe leer posos del café de esos? ¿ve en Texaco lo mismo que yo si USA acompaña un poco?



Yo llevo FP Total (FRA)

Por los 39 tal vez las pire, compradas a 36


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> ... se está poniendo feo el DAX .... a ver si resulta que la figura en horas es buena señal para entrar en el short side?



Lo van a dejar para la última hora la decisión. Aguardemos.


----------



## rosonero (29 Nov 2011)

Desde las 14:00 en el curro, echando un vistazo furtivo de vez en cuando, operar desde aquí me lo he prohibido. A ver que nos deparan los usanos en su última hora, o media hora... o cinco últimos minutos, que son capaces de todo. Mañana a las 09:00 zulú, más.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Les dejo la adivinanza, hoy muy sencilla, y me marcho a las cervezas, que ya es hora.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Pa dentro en el sp


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Nov 2011)

Guenas noches!!

Como llevan el día??

Salud@s a todos!


Me están apeteciendo unos cortos en el SP......Que opina Maestro Janus?


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2011)

El movimiento del EUR/USD de ayer y hoy es bastante feo y no acompaña la euforia que se percibe en el ambiente.

¿a ver si va a ser verdad que no se soluciona la crisis? ::


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pa dentro en el sp



Lo noto ya animado, entra en corto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Eso es el SP camino brrrrrrrrutal rally infernal


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Lo noto ya animado, entra en corto?



Largo

Todo arriba

UP


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Guenas noches!!
> 
> Como llevan el día??
> 
> ...



Primero estate quieta y observa cómo se están desarrollando los acotencimientos. Está el tema difícil. Yo estoy fuera de todo (excepto Prisa, me va la marcha!).

Please, mejor "aprendiz". Me falta mucho para ser capaz de invertir por intuición y sin ordenador:XX:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pa dentro en el sp



Poco menos que entrar y bajar. Tengan cuidado que hay trampa y leones por ahí. Es mejor ver y esperar por donde tirarán. Es probable que se genere algún movimiento grande por lo que no pasa nada por estar sin operar hasta que "llegue al señal".

En minutos veo que cada máximo es menor que el anterior, e idem para los mínimos. Eso se llama "bajista" por lo que no tiene sentido ir contra tendencia. Hay muchos puntos de resistencia por arriba. Además, la serie está luchando contra diferentes medias exponenciales y le están complicando la vida de momento.

Edito 20:59: De nuevo dándose de frente con las medias exponenciales de 150 y 200 figuras en series de minuto.

Lama poco las heridas y vuelva a estar en posición y preparado.


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Primero estate quieta y observa cómo se están desarrollando los acotencimientos. Está el tema difícil. Yo estoy fuera de todo (excepto Prisa, me va la marcha!).
> 
> Please, mejor "aprendiz". Me falta mucho para ser capaz de invertir por intuición y sin ordenador:XX:



Me ha faltado poquito para entrar en corto!.....suerte que se me quedo sin pilas el Mousse y llego su mensaje.

Yo creía que Usted tenia ya desarrollados sus poderes mentales para seguir la bolsa sin ordenadoll..... todavia no esta en ese nivel por lo que veo :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Venga, que le echen gasolina a esto


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2011)

El SP me acaba dar señal de cortos ::


----------



## Estilicón (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TEF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que no se diga que no pongo gráficos. Este era mi gráfico de ayer por la noche. No os descojoneis mucho :o que 'je suis en train d'apprendre'. Acepto correcciones. 







Si en la directriz bajista de arriba no se ve el segundo máximo decreciente es porque empecé a hacer líneas con el gráfico a 200 días y luego cambié el objetivo a 100. Mi idea era esa resistencia trazada que también me salía en la zona de los 13,90, para probar un pequeño corto en sus proximidades.

Pero no sé yo si lo veremos.

A ver si veo como se hace para obtener los fibos en el pro.


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El SP me acaba dar señal de cortos ::



En que quedamos señores Maestros?? 

Yo desde mi corta vista de Gacela vi cortos, pero como solo veo lo que tengo delante.........no se lo que me viene por los lados:8:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Venga, que le echen gasolina a esto



Has entrado en 98 o por ahí, no?. En cuanto puedas, cúbrete porque hay mucho tajo que hacer para llegar a unos míseros 1202 por ejemplo.


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2011)

Buenas noches:

Sr Calopez y compañía, que alegría para la vista ver publicidad del *santander* en su foro 




Compren pisos del tito Botin que se los quitan de las manos...

Un poquito de labor social, todo para que los que estamos dentro sigamos viendo al SAN ganar 8000 mill al año 

Los tienen desde 60000, para que luego digan...::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Has entrado en 98 o por ahí, no?. En cuanto puedas, cúbrete porque hay mucho tajo que hacer para llegar a unos míseros 1202 por ejemplo.



96

Yo creo que se emociona y llega hasta los 1210, pero es un suponer


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Has entrado en 98 o por ahí, no?. En cuanto puedas, cúbrete porque hay mucho tajo que hacer para llegar a unos míseros 1202 por ejemplo.



He estado a puntito de abrir un corto de 2 grandes ante la pérdida de la directriz alcista en series de minutos. No ha terminado de cerrar la vela perdiendo esa directriz y por eso no he dado al botón. Suerte porque después se ha peponizado. Me hubieran birlado 2000 dolares!


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Venga, que le echen gasolina a esto



Deposito llenado..tire pa arriba!


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He estado a puntito de abrir un corto de 2 grandes ante la pérdida de la directriz alcista en series de minutos. No ha terminado de cerrar la vela perdiendo esa directriz y por eso no he dado al botón. Suerte porque después se ha peponizado. *Me hubieran birlado 2000 dolares*!



:

(Falta de aire)

*Eso si es darle con to lo gordo*


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

vamos pepon :Baile: 

que papi quiere volver a comer :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Nov 2011)

pues *pepitoria * tenia razón


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> :
> 
> (Falta de aire)
> 
> *Eso si es darle con to lo gordo*



Ahí va usted ya ganando, con ganas. Espero que haya entrado con al menos dos o tres minis .... No deje que este trade se le ponga perdiendo. Bueno haga lo que quiera pero sería una pena.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Por encima de 1204 esto vuela...espero que llegue


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por encima de 1204 esto vuela...espero que llegue



Yo estoy esperando a que vuelva a 98 y ahí ver qué hace con la directriz alcista. Me dá que la puede perder y me va a obligar a entrar corto. El estocástico viene bajista y el RSI también si bien las medias exponenciales ahora actuarían como soporte.::


----------



## faraico (29 Nov 2011)

Dale pepon,dale!!

A ver que hacen....


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a que vuelva a 98 y ahí ver qué hace con la directriz alcista. Me dá que la puede perder y me va a obligar a entrar corto. El estocástico viene bajista y el RSI también si bien las medias exponenciales ahora actuarían como soporte.::



Doble techo y perdiendo la directriz en minutos. Tengan cuidado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

Buff, por fin, por fin en casita, vaya día..
Nada de bolsa, no hice nada, suelto un corto ahora por este gráfico mensual en el Dax en velas horarias. Me parece que el MACD ha regulado bastante con otros indicadores y se encuentra muy alto, presentando divergencias parece con el precio. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## MarketMaker (29 Nov 2011)

CUIDADO entrada corto apoyando nose muy bien el que.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Doble techo y perdiendo la directriz en minutos. Tengan cuidado.



Parece que se va a ir a 95.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Primero estate quieta y observa cómo se están desarrollando los acotencimientos. Está el tema difícil. Yo estoy fuera de todo (excepto Prisa, me va la marcha!).
> 
> Please, mejor "aprendiz". Me falta mucho para ser capaz de invertir por intuición y sin ordenador:XX:



En atencion a tus aportaciones en el foro te voy a hacer un analisis por fundamentales de PRISA,para que sepas donde estas
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={e19bda9b-c98a-41ce-828c-7e9382f67e4e}

En resumen la empresa tiene un activo real(descontando el fondo de comercio que no vale nada si quiebras) de 4295 millones,debe en pasivo 5570 millones,lo que nos da una perdida de 1275 millones,teniendo en cuenta que capitaliza en bolsa por 170 millones,por valorarla algo je,je,je
Tecnicamente esta quebrada y requetequebrada,a esa no la levanta nadie
Es tecnicamente una empresa zombi,si anda es porque es mas barato para los bancos que camine a que se caiga,para que el muerto se lo lleve otro
Cuentale eso al crack del economista que han fichado
Laa unica solucion es venderla a cachos,pero en estos tiempos si quisieran venderla su valor bajaria a menos de la mitad y las perdidas se podrian elevar a los 2000 millones como poco

Espero que duermas esta noche ,,,je,je,je


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Buff, por fin, por fin en casita, vaya día..
> Nada de bolsa, no hice nada, suelto un corto ahora por este gráfico mensual en el Dax en velas horarias. Me parece que el MACD ha regulado bastante con otros indicadores y se encuentra muy alto, presentando divergencias parece con el precio. A ver qué ocurre.



Te deseo suerte pero me parece demasiado arriesgado.

Las primeras velas de la ruptura fueron muy violentas y tiraron con fuerza del MACD. Perfectamente puede estar consumiendo tiempo (lateral o mínimamente bajista hasta que se recomponga la excitación del indicador).

En el sistema que uso, son precisamente estas las operaciones que dejo pasar de largo. Las he estudiado miles de veces durante bastantes años.

En cualquier caso, suerte.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> CUIDADO entrada corto apoyando nose muy bien el que.



joder macho, no entiendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Uf como se sufre en los cierres

Al final escapé como pude en los 1198


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente a visto la luz y tiene musho miedo :S

habemus triangulo de la muerte :S


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente a visto la luz y tiene musho miedo :S
> 
> habemus *triangulo de la muerte* :S



¿una nueva marca de ron? ::


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que se va a ir a 95.



Target clavadito!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente a visto la luz y tiene musho miedo :S
> 
> habemus triangulo de la muerte :S



No sin antes llevar a telef a 14,9 y a acerlor a 14,6


----------



## atlanterra (29 Nov 2011)

Presiento que nos van a guanear en breve....::

No hace falta analisis tecnico alguno...he tenido una revelación, y me ha dicho que nos vamos a ir al fondo del pozo mucho antes de lo que parecía...::


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

no en serio ahora lo tengo , habia algo que no me cuadraba y ahora si


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

un triangulo bajista señores y atencion que la bajista de este triangulo es nada mas y nada menos que la antigua bajista de medio plazo .

fijense como blai5 dice que las manos fuertes siguen vendiendo a saco


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Te deseo suerte pero me parece demasiado arriesgado.
> 
> Las primeras velas de la ruptura fueron muy violentas y tiraron con fuerza del MACD. Perfectamente puede estar consumiendo tiempo (lateral o mínimamente bajista hasta que se recomponga la excitación del indicador).
> 
> ...



Puede, ha sido por ansiedad un poco (es lo que más cuesta, permanecer en liquidez) pero voy a dejarlo medio día mañana a ver que pasa. En todo caso, acompañan otros indicadores creo y medias y son 400 ptos sin corregir en el Dax, y sin corregir nada, un 10-5% a lo sumo. En chartismo no veo nada, ni estructuras de impulso, ni dobles techos-suelos, triángulos, etc etc, pero el MACD ha virado antes que el precio. No veo mucho riesgo en principio.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En atencion a tus aportaciones en el foro te voy a hacer un analisis por fundamentales de PRISA,para que sepas donde estas
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/verDoc.axd?t={e19bda9b-c98a-41ce-828c-7e9382f67e4e}
> 
> En resumen la empresa tiene un activo real(descontando el fondo de comercio que no vale nada si quiebras) de 4295 millones,debe en pasivo 5570 millones,lo que nos da una perdida de 1275 millones,teniendo en cuenta que capitaliza en bolsa por 170 millones,por valorarla algo je,je,je
> ...




Fondo de comercio?, quiebra?, quebrada?, pasivo?, cotiza en bolsa? .... lo siento, yo no entender estos palabros. Yo solo comprar para subir y vender para bajar, De verdad, no entender nada, a mí me pusieron aquí y no saber ni qué ni cómo ni dónde ni por qué ni cuándo ... solo saber dar botón rojo y dar botón verde.

A ver si se dá cuenta ya!. Imagina que tengo una cartera de 600.000 euros sin apalancar .... y que en CDFs puede ser perfectamente de 2.400.000 euros. Eso son 3M de acciones de Prisa y está moviendo al día menos de 900.000 y eso cuando lo hace. A ver si lo mismo es que soy un ezpeculador (que no eyaculador) que está manipulando el precio (que no valor). Lo mismo solo tengo que lograr que entren gacelas a 0,90 para vender las acciones compradas más abajo ....

De verdad, esto va de otra cosa. Ni siquiera Telefónica puede pagar su deuda sin continuas refinanciaciones a interés de saldo. Como se ponga el tema duro, ya veremos.

De verdad, el señor Martorell es un crack. Le conozco de un par de encuentros personales y le he visto en faena. También le digo que si no creyera en la viabilidad del proyecto, estaría en otro lado. Dele un margen de confianza, más si ni siquiera es accionista


----------



## MariscosRecio (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Target clavadito!!!!



Y ahora que...? Guano?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> CUIDADO entrada corto apoyando nose muy bien el que.



Oh my god!

Señor MM bienhallado sea. Sus comentarios en el hilo son singularidades en esta marea de posts a cada cual más desafortunado. Pero no me negará, que la máquina enigma se le ha encasquillado en modo _unmöglich_ en esta ocasión. 

Si no puede aclararnos más sobre el tema. ¿Sería tan amable de decirnos que contestó en la encuesta del hilo? Sepa que la configuré de forma que no aparecieran los usuarios participantes pensando en usted, crearía un sesgo brrrrutal en la encuesta. Pero mire, ahora que esta cerrada, ya puede compartir sus impresiones con nosotros. Ya sabrá usted, y si no se lo resumo yo por si no ha leido las ultimas 40 y 50 páginas que se yo, que estamos inmersos en el BRRRRRRUTAL Rally Alcista según nuestro compañero MV. Algunos estamos perdiendo la fé y sin duda su opinión será más que considerada.

Sin más, reciba un cordial saludo.

G.T.


----------



## faraico (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente a visto la luz y tiene musho miedo :S
> 
> habemus triangulo de la muerte :S



Esto significa que ya no habrá un BRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA?

Explíquese por favor.

Díganoslo claro, que estamos pendiente de lo que nos digaienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un triangulo bajista señores y atencion que la bajista de este triangulo es nada mas y nada menos que la antigua bajista de medio plazo .
> 
> fijense como blai5 dice que las manos fuertes siguen vendiendo a saco



subir hasta la bajista


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Y ahora que...? Guano?



Ni idea, ahora vienen los minutos de la basura. Hay que tomar aire.


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Puede, ha sido por ansiedad un poco (es lo que más cuesta, permanecer en liquidez) pero voy a dejarlo medio día mañana a ver que pasa. En todo caso, acompañan otros indicadores creo y medias y son 400 ptos sin corregir en el Dax, y sin corregir nada, un 10-5% a lo sumo. En chartismo no veo nada, ni estructuras de impulso, ni dobles techos-suelos, triángulos, etc etc, pero el MACD ha virado antes que el precio. No veo mucho riesgo en principio.



Puedes tener fortuna porque el SP me está marcando cortos por todos lados.

Cuidado y a la mínima fuera minimizando daños.

Suerte


----------



## ghkghk (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Fondo de comercio?, quiebra?, quebrada?, pasivo?, cotiza en bolsa? .... lo siento, yo no entender estos palabros. Yo solo comprar para subir y vender para bajar, De verdad, no entender nada, a mí me pusieron aquí y no saber ni qué ni cómo ni dónde ni por qué ni cuándo ... solo saber dar botón rojo y dar botón verde.
> 
> A ver si se dá cuenta ya!. Imagina que tengo una cartera de 600.000 euros sin apalancar .... y que en CDFs puede ser perfectamente de 2.400.000 euros. Eso son 3M de acciones de Prisa y está moviendo al día menos de 900.000 y eso cuando lo hace. A ver si lo mismo es que soy un ezpeculador (que no eyaculador) que está manipulando el precio (que no valor). Lo mismo solo tengo que lograr que entren gacelas a 0,90 para vender las acciones compradas más abajo ....
> 
> ...



Que plataforma permite apalancarse de 600.000 euros a 2.400.000 millones de euros? Quiza asi sí puede compensar las perdidas de TRE!!


----------



## pepinox (29 Nov 2011)

En el Telediario de las 21h han dicho que los ministros de Economía de la zona euro llevan reunidos 6 horas ¿en Bruselas?

A ver qué sale de ahí... de momento parece que han aprobado el 6º tramo de la ayuda a Grecia, 8.000 minolles de leuros de nada para que siga la función.

Mañana puede haber sorpresa en bolsa, si al salir de la reunión el ministro alemán vuelve a insistir en el Nein a los eurobonos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Puedes tener fortuna porque el SP me está marcando cortos por todos lados.
> 
> Cuidado y a la mínima fuera minimizando daños.
> 
> Suerte



pues sí, a eso voy, mañana a lo mejor engaña un poco reculando..El Dax es como los buenos hijos, esos que miran siempre de donde vienen y no se lo suele creer demasiado..:rolleye:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> CUIDADO entrada corto apoyando nose muy bien el que.





bertok dijo:


> joder macho, no entiendo.



Sí, la verdad es que como haiku le ha quedado demasiado escueto... )

Podría haber puesto algo así, sin perder la esencia:

_Es tiempo de cortos,
sin saber porqué.

En el esepé hace frío,
pero yo me río.

Plusvalías._ ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Señor MuertoViviente... *_suspiro_*

"Blai5" es nickname del autor del indicador, no el indicador. El indicador se llama Koncorde *_suspiro_*

El Koncorde es un juguetito curioso y con cierta gracia, pero basar decisiones en él.... en fin, qué decir.



muertoviviente dijo:


> un triangulo bajista señores y atencion que la bajista de este triangulo es nada mas y nada menos que la antigua bajista de medio plazo .
> 
> fijense como *blai5 dice que* las manos fuertes siguen vendiendo a saco


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> En el Telediario de las 21h han dicho que los ministros de Economía de la zona euro llevan reunidos 6 horas ¿en Bruselas?
> 
> A ver qué sale de ahí... de momento parece que han aprobado el 6º tramo de la ayuda a Grecia, 8.000 minolles de leuros de nada para que siga la función.
> 
> Mañana puede haber sorpresa en bolsa, si al salir de la reunión el ministro alemán vuelve a insistir en el Nein a los eurobonos.



si dice eso, sube..o baja, la bolsa es muy gallega (ojo!! que yo soy gallego).


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> _Es tiempo de cortos,
> sin saber porqué.
> 
> En el esepé hace frío,
> ...




Impressivê :Aplauso:

Me trae de vuelta la nostalgia de mis odas a Zuloman....


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Fondo de comercio?, quiebra?, quebrada?, pasivo?, cotiza en bolsa? .... lo siento, yo no entender estos palabros. Yo solo comprar para subir y vender para bajar, De verdad, no entender nada, a mí me pusieron aquí y no saber ni qué ni cómo ni dónde ni por qué ni cuándo ... solo saber dar botón rojo y dar botón verde.
> 
> A ver si se dá cuenta ya!. Imagina que tengo una cartera de 600.000 euros sin apalancar .... y que en CDFs puede ser perfectamente de 2.400.000 euros. Eso son 3M de acciones de Prisa y está moviendo al día menos de 900.000 y eso cuando lo hace. A ver si lo mismo es que soy un ezpeculador (que no eyaculador) que está manipulando el precio (que no valor). Lo mismo solo tengo que lograr que entren gacelas a 0,90 para vender las acciones compradas más abajo ....
> 
> ...



Si me he molestado en estudiar la compañia es porque me caes bien,sino ni la hubiera mirado,no todo esta en las graficas y las tendencias,la informacion economica es interesarla mirarla
El dia 19 puede ser un mal dia de cotizacion,ojo al dato,no estes dentro

Prisa negocia con la banca aplazar los pagos de su deuda hasta 2016 - elConfidencial.com

Daniel Toledo 26/10/2011 (06:00h)

Juan Luis Cebrián, consejero delegado de Prisa, tiene una fecha marcada en rojo en el calendario: el 19 de diciembre. Es el día que vence el plazo para satisfacer los pagos que la compañía tiene comprometidos con la banca en 2011 como parte de su creciente deuda de 3.500 millones de euros. La compañía de los Polanco, consciente de que llega más que justa a cumplir con esas obligaciones, ya negocia con las entidades financieras una nueva prórroga a sus vencimientos que le dé tres años más de margen. En concreto, hasta el ejercicio 2016. Es evidente que no le resultará gratis y le supondrá intereses y garantías adicionale


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que plataforma permite apalancarse de 600.000 euros a 2.400.000 millones de euros? Quiza asi sí puede compensar las perdidas de TRE!!



Muchas pero necesita pase VIP o que sea institucional.


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> CUIDADO entrada corto apoyando nose muy bien el que.



Le echaba de menos, vieja hiena. Se vende caro últimamente.

Todo bien, espero.


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que plataforma permite apalancarse de 600.000 euros a 2.400.000 millones de euros? Quiza asi sí puede compensar las perdidas de TRE!!





hay que tener fe... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Nov 2011)

Miren el After, por favor


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muchas pero necesita pase VIP o que sea institucional.



yo le iba a comentar unas cuantas... pero cuando he leido 2,4 billones de euros se me han ido de la cabeza... 


Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, tiene 40 minutos (*) para progamar un mod de la máquina enigma, descifrar en mensaje de MM, y compartirlo con la gacelada. Que hay que sacarse unos dinerillos extra que los sobrinos se han encaprichado con el barco pirata de playmobil. Bien sabe usted que a eso no me puedo negar. 

Así que vamos, un gintonic de esos con frutas del bosque que tanto le gustan y a descifrar!!!!

¿Es una advertencía?¿Consejo encubierto?¿Se ha dejado abierta la sesión en una carpienteria?

Joder, todo esto en medio de un BRRRRRRRUTAL Rally alcista.

_"CUIDADO entrada corto apoyando nose muy bien el que."_

(*) WALKING DEAD S02E07 :baba:


----------



## ponzi (29 Nov 2011)

Estos Alemanes no tienen límite, donde se ha visto, ahora quieren que cambiemos el color de nuestro banco...Vaya dictadura


Las cajas de Alemania exigen a Santander que cambie su color rojo corporativo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Misterio (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> (*) WALKING DEAD S02E07 :baba:




Si 7 capítulos ha tardado la 2ª temporada en comenzar :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Nov 2011)

a ver si rajao nos deja ponernos cortos de nuevol :Baile:


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si me he molestado en estudiar la compañia es porque me caes bien,sino ni la hubiera mirado,no todo esta en las graficas y las tendencias,la informacion economica es interesarla mirarla
> El dia 19 puede ser un mal dia de cotizacion,ojo al dato,no estes dentro
> 
> Prisa negocia con la banca aplazar los pagos de su deuda hasta 2016 - elConfidencial.com
> ...



Le agradezco el detalle. Estas cuentas y muchas otras las sé de memoria por mi trabajo.
Yo también le contesto, siempre de buen ánimo más allá de que a veces pueda leerse o sona diferente, .... por que me cae muy muy bien. Es cierto, usted es incansable y eso me gusta. Debe estar aprendiendo un montón.

Fíjese que a mí me interesa más si acumula Slim que si estos señores venden más o menos periódicos. Me interesa más el saber hacer de Martorel para refinanciar una deuda impagable que si tienen un deadline el 19 o el 39 de diciembre. Aún recuerdo como hace unos meses, hablo de memoria, metí un buen tocho de pasta cuando estaba en 1,01 euros porque tenía un soporte enorme en 1 euros. Y de repente salío en prensa una noticia sobre un acuerdo con Telefónica para no sé que ... y ese día se puso en 1,22 euros. Salí pitando creo que en 1,18 euros. Fué solo flor de un día porque después se puso a bajar y terminó perdiendo el soporte de 1 euro. Joder que bien lo ví desde la barrera.

Esto va de riesgo, de protegerse y de acabar en verde. También conozco muchos detalles internos de IAG y no se puede imaginar que ñordo de negocio es ese, y que sujeto está a variables exógenas al negocio. Y eso no quita para que pueda ser una magnífica inversión en unos momentos determinados.

En fín, un abrazo y siga así.

P.D: Quédese tranquilo, voy a dormir como un lirón. Con algunas plusvis de hoy me he ido a El Corte Ingles y he comprado una almohada de Tempur de puta madre. Intentaré madrugar para estar aquí ayudándoles o divirtiéndoles en lo que pueda.

[YOUTUBE]edq4iSWDjP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (29 Nov 2011)

que bien se está portando el SP. Rojito y todo ..... :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh my god!
> 
> Señor MM bienhallado sea. Sus comentarios en el hilo son singularidades en esta marea de posts a cada cual más desafortunado. Pero no me negará, que la máquina enigma se le ha encasquillado en modo _unmöglich_ en esta ocasión.
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

Juassssssssssss me duele la barriga niño. Que jarton de reir. Si viene por Malaga le invito a unas cervezas.

Y es que yo tampoco he entendido nada, el señor MM y corto, no entiendo nada, necesito mas alcohol.


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> yo le iba a comentar unas cuantas... pero cuando he leido 2,4 billones de euros se me han ido de la cabeza...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Lo cambié rápido ... no vaya a ser que me monitoricen la mascara de la ip, y mañana los tenga a todos por aquí a desayunar. No hay servicio para tantos


----------



## Janus (29 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, tiene 40 minutos (*) para progamar un mod de la máquina enigma, descifrar en mensaje de MM, y compartirlo con la gacelada. Que hay que sacarse unos dinerillos extra que los sobrinos se han encaprichado con el barco pirata de playmobil. Bien sabe usted que a eso no me puedo negar.
> 
> Así que vamos, un gintonic de esos con frutas del bosque que tanto le gustan y a descifrar!!!!
> 
> ...



A mí me tocó el barco playmobil el año pasado. Vaya preparándose para el siguiente: el mundo de la prehistoria y la pirámide egipcia. Se lo digo por experiencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Y ahora el muerto se quiere poner corto. Hijolagranpelota tendras carah ahora de ponerte corto, temetoerdeo en el oho y te lo retuersssoooo. Amos en el BRA.
Yo no se si bebo demasiado, o este hilo por las noches se desparrama.


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Para que no se diga que no pongo gráficos. Este era mi gráfico de ayer por la noche. No os descojoneis mucho :o que 'je suis en train d'apprendre'. Acepto correcciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo primero, celebro que te animes a colgar gráficos. 

Ahora ya entrando en materia... Los fibos los sacas del icono que hay a la derecha del tridente, en el que de hecho, usando un poco la imaginación, se ven los retrocesos cruzados por el precio.

Esa zona que tú señalas de resistencia es buena, aunque antes están los 13,60, que también tienen lo suyo. Personalmente te sugeriría que no solo te guiaras por los soportes y resistencias, sino que también tuvieras en cuenta la evolución del precio, que es al fin y al cabo lo que nos dice cuál es el ánimo de la cotización y, muy importante, que elijas siempre una secuencia temporal sobre la que vas a operar para no perderte en el bosque.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Estaria bien hacer una porra de futuros cadaveres bursatiles

Al que le tengo echado el ojo es al POP,lo veremos cotizando a 1,5 o 1,7 dentro de algun tiempo 
Tampoco descarto al BBVA bastante por debajo del SAN,mas que nada por que no tiene grandes agarraderas.Como el botas se lleve a la cama al rajoy terminara arrastrandose por los 3 euros..,,je,je
Si bolsaficcion,pero tengo mis motivos para pensarlo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A mí me tocó el barco playmobil el año pasado. Vaya preparándose para el siguiente: el mundo de la prehistoria y la pirámide egipcia. Se lo digo por experiencia











chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Juassssssssssss me duele la barriga niño. Que jarton de reir. Si viene por Malaga le invito a unas cervezas.
> 
> Y es que yo tampoco he entendido nada, el señor MM y corto, no entiendo nada, necesito mas alcohol.



Sr. chinito, si de la zona soy....



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y ahora el muerto se quiere poner corto. Hijolagranpelota tendras carah ahora de ponerte corto, temetoerdeo en el oho y te lo retuersssoooo. Amos en el BRA.
> Yo no se si bebo demasiado, o este hilo por las noches se desparrama.



Es ustec el que siempre viene finico a estas horas....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Tengo muchos problemas que olvidar, y el alcohol es la causa y solucion de todos ellos.
A mos a ver, es usted de Brasil o de Malaga, si es de Malaga montamos un quedada este sabado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tengo muchos problemas que olvidar, y el alcohol es la causa y solucion de todos ellos.
> A mos a ver, es usted de Brasil o de Malaga, si es de Malaga montamos un quedada este sabado.



De málaga pero ahora en Brasil.
Me dá que aqui hay musho malagueño. ¿Sabe usted por que? Que malagueño se iba a resistir a estar en su casita, trabajando con er deo en el ratón click 4000€, toma guapa comprate algo que esta noche estoy contento y te quiero ver hermosa. Tomándote tu gintonic en tu trabajo, eh?¿que malagueño se resistiría a eso?Ninguno, se lo digo yo. Esto esta fijo lleno de malagueños. Pum te levantas, click clik 8000€. Pam a acostarte otra vez, eh? 90% malagueños. Te levantas sobre las 13, lees el foro desde el loliphone en la piscina, thumb thumb 10000€ hoy es tu dia!!!!. Se lo digo yo. 90%. 
Y lo único que tienes que hacer es saber elegir. Algos de esos? norl. AT o AF. Norl. Un poquito de sentimiento contrario _to some selected individuals_!

Lo que yo le diga.... *90%*


::


edito: Y ademas todo el día en páginas guarras en el mónitor de arriba a la derecha, Te _he dicho mil veces cariño que cuando esté trabajando no me molestes _​


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Hi, y aluego se despiertan. Esta la cosa mu mala aqui en la capital, Marbella ha caido bastante pero es otra cosa. Espero que vuelva cuando quiera a su tierra, porque se esta muy bien, y con billetes todavia mejor, lastima ser probe.

Si hay algun malagueño o de la zona, que se haga saber, y podemos vernos las caras, y solucionar nuestras discrepancias sobre el hilo a guantazo limpio :XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

se citan BBVA y SAN. Veamos un escenario posible de ambos:
SAN, es del viernes pq ya lo había colgado y paso de estar haciendo lo mismo, hoy estoy cansado, ha subido como todos, pero los objetivos siguen igual de válidos





Y BBVA a fecha de hoy:





parece que el BBVA ataca más la MM 200 ponderada y tiene menos objetivo bajista, aunque en proporción a como están ahora, sería practicamente igual: uno a 3,5 y otro a 4 €.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hi, y aluego se despiertan. Esta la cosa mu mala aqui en la capital, Marbella ha caido bastante pero es otra cosa. Espero que vuelva cuando quiera a su tierra, porque se esta muy bien, y con billetes todavia mejor, lastima ser probe.
> 
> Si hay algun malagueño o de la zona, que se haga saber, y podemos vernos las caras, y solucionar nuestras discrepancias sobre el hilo a guantazo limpio :XX:



boqueron,boqueron.......


----------



## The Hellion (29 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muchas pero necesita pase VIP o que sea institucional.



¿Y cuándo ha sido eso un problema para ghkghk? Le hace una opa a la institución y a cascarla. ¿Cuánto cuesta?

Yo creo que este tío es de Indauchu.


----------



## pepinox (29 Nov 2011)

Mañana toca desplome bursátil, señores:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ificacion-37-bancos-san-y-bbva-incluidos.html


----------



## Xof Dub (29 Nov 2011)

Actualizo

Vendidas las ABE a 11.385

En realidad, estaba haciendo practicas con los stop loss y me saltó. No puedo quejarme, tenía en mente un zona inicial para saltar en marcha si surgían dificultades de entre 11.350 y 11.400, aunque pienso que tras una cierta corrección en la jornada de mañana aún bien le puede quedar pelín de recorrido, a mi ya no me alcanza el pulso para tanto y creo que mejor me iré a disfrutar de mis .... (Yes, you know what I mean)

PLUSVIS!!

así que tras una semana de como ejpeculadó regreso a la plácida liquidez de la barrera del mercado, con mas capital del que tenía al empezar, desde donde disfrutar de como gacelas y leones se fajan por los leuros

por cierto, me da corte pedirlo, pero si fuera posible que Claca en algún ratillo le echara un ojo a Abertis, sin prisas, ya le digo que me he salido, solo para poder conocer la opinión de gente que sabe sobre este valor, que veo que no se encuentra entre los mas populares del HVEI35


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> se citan BBVA y SAN. Veamos un escenario posible de ambos:
> SAN, es del viernes pq ya lo había colgado y paso de estar haciendo lo mismo, hoy estoy cansado, ha subido como todos, pero los objetivos siguen igual de válidos
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando una empresa tiene un volumen de negocio como el pib de España y Grecia juntos es algo mas que una empresa


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Nov 2011)

Señor Votin, como lo vea por la calle, le compro una san, over the counter.

El nombre real del honorable leoncio no se puede decir, ya que es algo famoso y tampoco queremos que su privacidad personal se vea amenazada. Solo hay sumar dosmasdos, de Valencia, se apellida Roig, ha opado BME, quiere cultura del esfuerzo. Tranquilo Juan que nunca te descubrire.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

Van a bajar lo mismo por lo que veo, lo que ocurre es que ultimamente, en general está 0,4 y 0,5 el BBVA por encima del SAN, por lo que sería lógica que uno se fuese a 4 y otro a 3,5. Durante buena parte de este año, fueron muy paralelos, incluso en sesiones cerrando en el mismo tick, pero parece que SAN se ha descolgado un poco. Es un duelo que ciclicamente (año y medio, 2 años) cambia de líder.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Mañana toca desplome bursátil, señores:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ificacion-37-bancos-san-y-bbva-incluidos.html



No a SAN lo deja en AA- y baja al BBVA en A+
patadon mañana hacia arriba del San o para abajo el BBVA,en todo caso casi igualaran su cotizacion


----------



## tonuel (29 Nov 2011)

pepinox dijo:


> Mañana toca desplome bursátil, señores:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ificacion-37-bancos-san-y-bbva-incluidos.html




Seguro que si... habrá que ponerse corto a primera hora con todo lo gordo... el camino hacia el guano es tan cristalino que hasta me da verguenza robarle el dinero a los leoncios... 




Saludos inocho:


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia romana....

A mi entender, el mensaje del Sr. MM es muy simple: estaba previniendo a tres foreros (janus, Janus y el Janusito) de su operación a cortos que estaba[n] a punto de iniciar. 

Janus la cantó, MM lo leyó, y le pudo su faceta de Zorro Justiciero. Saltó al foro a pecholata descubierto, dispuesto a echar una mano.

Ahora bien, no sé quién tuvo razón al final, si janus, Janus o MM...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, tiene 40 minutos (*) para progamar un mod de la máquina enigma, descifrar en mensaje de MM, y compartirlo con la gacelada. Que hay que sacarse unos dinerillos extra que los sobrinos se han encaprichado con el barco pirata de playmobil. Bien sabe usted que a eso no me puedo negar.
> 
> Así que vamos, un gintonic de esos con frutas del bosque que tanto le gustan y a descifrar!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Estilicón (29 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo primero, celebro que te animes a colgar gráficos.
> 
> Ahora ya entrando en materia... Los fibos los sacas del icono que hay a la derecha del tridente, en el que de hecho, usando un poco la imaginación, se ven los retrocesos cruzados por el precio.
> 
> Esa zona que tú señalas de resistencia es buena, aunque antes están los 13,60, que también tienen lo suyo. Personalmente te sugeriría que no solo te guiaras por los soportes y resistencias, sino que también tuvieras en cuenta la evolución del precio, que es al fin y al cabo lo que nos dice cuál es el ánimo de la cotización y, muy importante, que elijas siempre una secuencia temporal sobre la que vas a operar para no perderte en el bosque.



Los 13,60 se ven perfectos en tu gráfico, pero en el mío no, al menos no lo veía. Quizá al ser versión gratuita mucho más limitada o quizá que me falta mucha más visión de gráficos. Prestaré atención a las evoluciones del precio e intentaré no entrar cuando se aproxime a un punto clave y esperar a ver la tendencia. 

Muchas gracias .


----------



## pollastre (29 Nov 2011)

Esto me lleva un poco a reflexionar sobre lo de esta mañana, de las frecuencias astrales-espectrales y el mundo de los no-presentes. 

Si aceptamos que janus es la entidad que vemos operar cotidianamente, entonces parece coherente pensar que Janus es la supraentidad de alta frecuencia (invisible para nuestros sentidos) y janusito es el ente de baja frecuencia.

No sé, no lo veo. Es que no es Viernes y por lo tanto no toca gintonic, así que ahora estoy algo confuso.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Nov 2011)

aunque creo deberíamos poder salir en BBVA en la zona 6,3-6,5 y SAN en 5,7-6, no mañana o pasado, que quizás tengamos algún ajuste que otro, pero más adelante entiendo que sí.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 Nov 2011)

el brutal rally alcista está apunto de comenzar... será mejor que se agarren fuerte las kalandrakas...







Saludos


----------



## Claca (29 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Los 13,60 se ven perfectos en tu gráfico, pero en el mío no, al menos no lo veía. Quizá al ser versión gratuita mucho más limitada o quizá que me falta mucha más visión de gráficos. Prestaré atención a las evoluciones del precio e intentaré no entrar cuando se aproxime a un punto clave y esperar a ver la tendencia.
> 
> Muchas gracias .



Mi gráfico es más detallado porque mi versión permite temporalidades inferiores a las unidades diarias, es decir, cada barra o vela en mi gráfico representan una hora en ese caso concreto -aunque podría ir bajando hasta el tick a tick-, de ahí que se vea todo mucho más definido. Para acceder a ese tipo de información es necesario soltar la billetera.

No obstante, para hacerse una idea generalizada de cómo está un valor un gráfico diario nos sirve, pero cuando nos acercamos a intentar sacar provecho a rebotes tan relativamente estrechos como los de estas últimas semanas, entonces sí que resulta imprescindible tener a mano ese tipo de herramientas.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2011)

Mañana descansaremos en el infierno... inocho:


El Eurogrupo amplía el fondo de rescate pero asegura que necesita más ayuda del FMI - elEconomista.es



Saludos :no:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

Los creyentes de que la noticia crea el precio, deberían de mañana ponerse cortos hasta empeñar a la abuela. Me explico:
- La UE pide ayuda al FMI
- S&P asesta un duro golpe a los 37 bancos más grandes del mundo
- La mayor compañía aérea del mundo, se declara en suspensión de pagos (yo he estado en Dallas, su sede, y la extensión de sus hangares y naves son varias veces Barajas, allí debe trabaja medio Texas (el otro medio, en Exxon jeje)

Pues de haber, como mucho, corrección, y después subida antes del inquietante 2012..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia romana....
> 
> A mi entender, el mensaje del Sr. MM es muy simple: estaba previniendo a tres foreros (janus, Janus y el Janusito) de su operación a cortos que estaba[n] a punto de iniciar.
> 
> ...



2 Cosas: Es usted un figura programando. Terminar de ver a los primos de nuestro MV y ya programado, debugueado y listo. En 40 mins el mod de enigma hecho.
Lo segundo, esto no me soluciona la compra del barco pirata ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

A ver si han visto lo mismo que algunos de nosotros..
Facebook quiere salir a Bolsa en el segundo trimestre de 2012, según 'The Wall Street Journal'


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Y para los amantes de los gemelos, que si tiene que subir uno, que si tiene que bajar otro. Para eso está el RTI onvres! Pídanlo y lo cuelgo!







Como véis, después de que el SAN le mojara la oreja a su gemelo, alla por septiembre. El SAN  a caido un 11% *más* que el BBVA. Como pueden ver vuestras mercedes, el RTI se encuentra dentro de un BRRRRUTAL Canal bajista, que probablemente lo lleve un 2% más abajo fácil. Me pica el huevo derecho, el SAN baja esta semana 1.5% y el BBVA sube 0.5%. 

De momento, el banco azul le da entoalaboca al rojo. ¿Que pasará? El RTI nos lo irá contando.


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia romana....
> 
> A mi entender, el mensaje del Sr. MM es muy simple: estaba previniendo a tres foreros (janus, Janus y el Janusito) de su operación a cortos que estaba[n] a punto de iniciar.
> 
> ...




Soy un crack porque salvé el culo sin percatarme de tamaña ayuda. Estaré más atento 

Por cierto, a Janus le conozco, a Janusito también (ahora está durmiendo) pero ni puta idea del famoso janus. Ese debe ser un crápula que anda por ahí, viviendo de la gorra y de la fama (efímera) de otros.ehhh


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

¿En las cotizaciones de SAN y BBVA no tienen nada que ver los dividendos? SAN repartió hace nada, quizá estén a paso cambiado.


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto me lleva un poco a reflexionar sobre lo de esta mañana, de las frecuencias astrales-espectrales y el mundo de los no-presentes.
> 
> Si aceptamos que janus es la entidad que vemos operar cotidianamente, entonces parece coherente pensar que Janus es la supraentidad de alta frecuencia (invisible para nuestros sentidos) y janusito es el ente de baja frecuencia.
> 
> No sé, no lo veo. Es que no es Viernes y por lo tanto no toca gintonic, así que ahora estoy algo confuso.



Mire mi firma, empieza con "J". Me siento como un "chulo putas" al que le están engañando. Tengo tres buenas piezas trabajando a destajo y me deben estar sisando las perras porque no traen demasiado jornal para el potencial que tienen :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿En las cotizaciones de SAN y BBVA no tienen nada que ver los dividendos? SAN repartió hace nada, quizá estén a paso cambiado.



En el RTI se usan datos descontando dividendo. Es un índice de lo más serio hoyga usted sr. dueño del ibex :: . Cuando reparta el bbva diviendo el gráfico lo reflejará. Probablemente los gaps en el RTI se debán al reparto de dividendos, pero hoyga la tendencia es la tendencia. Hagan caso al RTI y fórrense. 

Disclaimer. Este gráfico no vale una mierda, si quieren el bueno con bandas de albondiguer, son 40€, 50€ a color y 100€ con foto de la mesa de _comrade_ Pollastre hecha añicos.


----------



## mcd (30 Nov 2011)

por preguntar; si bancos, cajas y toda clase de endeudados se han de desapalancar entre 400 y 800 mil millones -segun quien haga la cuenta-, ¿que venderan????


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia romana....
> 
> A mi entender, el mensaje del Sr. MM es muy simple: estaba previniendo a tres foreros (janus, Janus y el Janusito) de su operación a cortos que estaba[n] a punto de iniciar.
> 
> ...



No se equivoque viejo amigo, no trataba de avisar a nadie en concreto. La entrada era en corto y creo que el Sr. Janus iba en la misma dirección.

Estoy a la espera de "algo" (noticia, resolución), creo que por aquí se hace mención de ello, y la orden casi al cierre ha sido apoyarlo con cortos. Ese tipo de órdenes no se discuten, pese a que cuesten una pellizco de la cartera asignada.

Me quedo un rato con VDS.


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> No se equivoque viejo amigo, no trataba de avisar a nadie en concreto. La entrada era en corto y creo que el Sr. Janus iba en la misma dirección.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de "algo" (noticia, resolución), creo que por aquí se hace mención de ello, y la orden casi al cierre ha sido apoyarlo con cortos. Ese tipo de órdenes no se discuten, pese a que cuesten una pellizco de la cartera asignada.
> 
> Me quedo un rato con VDS.



Qué bien, como se van a alegrar muchos con olor a guano!.
Ilústreme, hasta dónde se puede ir?. No se preocupe que aquí nadie se compromete ni asume sus prediciones.
A algunos, sí que nos interesan sus ideas, y mucho.

Please, díganos algo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Gracias Sr. MM por desconectar la máquina enigma ::. Si nos hace el favor, hágale saber a quien ha dado la orden de apoyar ese "algo" con cortos, que nos ha fastidiado. Que llevábamos un par días revolcándonos de risa con el BRRRRRutal Rally Alcista, y ahora vienen los leoncios y nos lo fastidian. Ahora vendrán el "ay! tenía que haber cerrado posiciones" "ay, si yo estaba corto y me saltó el SL", dramas sr MM. Dramas!

En fin, le agradezco su comentario, a ver si lo puedo aprovechar para sacarme unos eurillos para el barco pirata de playmobil que, como comenté, mi sobrino se ha encaprichado. 

Ah, disculpe que me tome la confianza. Visto que usted y el sr. Pollastre se conocen de hace tiempo, quizás usted pueda hacerle entrar en razón en el tema de la mesa de cristal. Técnicos cualificados entre la forería ya le han advertido que con el tensor de esfuerzo que se le está aplicando a la lámina de vidrio la situación solo puede acabar en desastre. Pero es que es muy terco el hombre, será la edad.

Cuídese y ya sabe, si necesita un coche, acuda al sr. chinito, estoy seguro que le hará buen precio.


----------



## Estilicón (30 Nov 2011)

Ondiá, se acabó el BRRRRRRRRUTAL rally alcista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Ya le digo Sr. Estilicon. Con _peshá derrei _ que me estaba dando.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

As Final EFSF Details Emerge, German FinMin Says Bail Out Fund Won't Halt Crisis | ZeroHedge

» Financial red alert: Europe stands on verge of ‘apocalyptic’ debt crisis with only days remaining Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

*10 days to the economic implosion of the Eurozone?*

Del segundo enlace lean solo el principio...


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Qué bien, como se van a alegrar muchos con olor a guano!.
> Ilústreme, hasta dónde se puede ir?. No se preocupe que aquí nadie se compromete ni asume sus prediciones.
> A algunos, sí que nos interesan sus ideas, y mucho.
> 
> Please, díganos algo.



Disculpe el retraso, pero estoy bastante liado.

Con las órdenes entradas a última hora, en muy corto plazo 1126.

Si sabe como va esto, deshacer estas posiciones daría un giro brusco, de forma inmediata y una subida de bastante mas entidad que el objetivo bajista. 
Lo único que le puedo decir es mirar las señales secundarias que nos manda el mercado. Divisas y Commodities.

Atentos al 1215.20, algunos no aguantarían la tensión y saltarían. Los favores hasta cierto punto y no más allá.:no:

Edit: Con haber cambiado el registro del Gato de los Andes, creo que ha valido la pena el esfuerzo, aunque mañana me vea pidiendo en la puerta de Delmonico


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Dichosos los ojos, MM. Su primera frase me hizo pensar en el Ulises de Joyce. Depende de donde ponga algunos signos de puntuación la cosa puede cambiar y si además el que lee no domina el idioma, puede entender una cosa, la contraria y otra que nada tenga que ver con las anteriores... jajaja...

Se agradece, y mucho, que nos mantenga al día. Y al minuto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Bueno, se pasa un pelo:

I now believe that when the dust settles after the coming debt implosion wreaks economic havoc across the globe, more than a few banksters and money-changers will find themselves indicted, imprisoned, or possibly just *hanging from a tall tree at the end of a short rope*.

No es yo diga que más de uno no se lo merezca!


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Nos ha cambiado el registro a los demás, al Gato... me temo que ese sea incorregible. Gracias y a ver cómo se da... que final las historias como van, vienen... Y usted no se preocupe, que cualquier día nos toca una buena primitiva y le repatriamos para montar un backoffice en condiciones junto con Pollastre.

No sé como andan los botes... pero 40 minolles de euros ya caerían... así que para ir empezando...


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

SP500:







La superación de los 215 lleva a los 240 sin problemas. De momento no se puede decir que esté mal el gráfico a muy corto, aunque es evidente que los 215 son una resistencia realmente dura, y si completa esa cuña alcista y se gira a la baja, pues sí, podría haber una corrección. Pero bueno, ha recuperado el canal muy finamente, con vuelta en isla y podría lanzar peponada desde ese HCHi, aunque de momento no lo considero activado y por eso marco la clavicular como resistencia. El gráfico puede deteriorarse, pero por ahora parece seguir en modo rebote. Lo que sí es verdad es que como deshaga ese giro alcista será para caer bastante.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú duermes poco verdad? 

Saludos y gracias por los gráficos. Avisa cuando veas pepón a los yankis


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Nov 2011)

No duermes nunca? xD


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Nikkei en su primera hora de negocio -0,85%


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Tú duermes poco verdad?
> 
> Saludos y gracias por los gráficos. Avisa cuando veas pepón a los yankis



Pues están pepones todavía. Los índices están en modo rebote, es algo que puede cambiar mañana mismo si los grandes venden, pero de momento el gráfico no refleja deterioro alguno, o a mí se me está pasando por alto. De todos modos, no tengo demasiada confianza en que las cosas vaya muy arriba, esto durará lo que durará.

Y sí, duermo muy poco, bastante menos de lo que debería.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Deux ex machina, pues yo interpreté justo lo contrario ("CUIDADO cortos apoyandose en no sé qué").

Claramente nuestras frecuencias vitales superior e inferior no están en fase 

Lo peor del tema es que el Sr. Guybrush me encargó un módulo, lo pagó, y luego hacía lo contrario de lo que me pedía en la especificación original.

Vamos, lo típico del negocio.




MarketMaker dijo:


> No se equivoque viejo amigo, no trataba de avisar a nadie en concreto. La entrada era en corto y creo que el Sr. Janus iba en la misma dirección.
> 
> Estoy a la espera de "algo" (noticia, resolución), creo que por aquí se hace mención de ello, y la orden casi al cierre ha sido apoyarlo con cortos. Ese tipo de órdenes no se discuten, pese a que cuesten una pellizco de la cartera asignada.
> 
> Me quedo un rato con VDS.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

¿tantas entradas tiene el foro a los 8 de la mañana que se cae? De verdad, Mulder, que la máquina es potente? porque entonces el que falla es el maquinista....

El euro ha bajado algo, pero el oro baja bastante más...


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

ya era hora!!!!!


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

Bueno, acabo de tomar una decisión difícil, pero me he quitado mis Gamesa arrastradas de hace tiempo. Decisión dura (-6800 euros) pero me siento aliviado.

Las NHH y las IBE las dejaré, pero es que GAM la veo en 2 más pronto que tarde


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

cada dia peor va el foro :ouch: 

otra vez advierto a los coltos


----------



## univac (30 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de tomar una decisión difícil, pero me he quitado mis Gamesa arrastradas de hace tiempo. Decisión dura (-6800 euros) pero me siento aliviado.
> 
> Las NHH y las IBE las dejaré, pero es que GAM la veo en 2 más pronto que tarde



Le acompaño en el sentimiento, en su dia (cuando no sabia que era un stop) me deje 1500€ y suerte que asumi esa perdida o ahora seria mucho mas grande.


----------



## rosonero (30 Nov 2011)

Calopez !!!! Esas manos, quietecitas !!!!


Aproveché el rebajón mañanero me subí con uno gordo en 8045 y hasta 8075 y viendo la debilidad actual creo que cierro por hoy el chiringuito (siempre he querido decir esto) y me voy en bici antes de ir al curro. :Baile:

Saludos y plusvis


Pd. je je, acabar de escribir y arreón pa'rriba :ouch:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Nov 2011)

Buenos días, al final acerté con el haiku del Sr. MM 



darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de tomar una decisión difícil, pero me he quitado mis Gamesa arrastradas de hace tiempo. Decisión dura (-6800 euros) pero me siento aliviado.



Pues menuda vela roja has marcado. Que sea para bien, y no re rayes si esto parece rebotar por un rato :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de tomar una decisión difícil, pero me he quitado mis Gamesa arrastradas de hace tiempo. Decisión dura (-6800 euros) pero me siento aliviado.
> 
> Las NHH y las IBE las dejaré, pero es que GAM la veo en 2 más pronto que tarde




A mí me costó Dios y ayuda vender TRE con -19. Pero me pasó lo mismo, me sentí bien aliviado. Con GAM no ibas a recuperar ese dinero en la vida. Bien hecho. Piensa que es mil veces menos que quien monta un negocio y no funciona, le roban el coche sin seguro a todo riesgo o compró un piso en 2007.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

cortos arrepientanse de sus pecados


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cada dia peor va el foro :ouch:
> 
> otra vez advierto a los coltos



Que San Eurobonos te escuche.


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí me costó Dios y ayuda vender TRE con -19. Pero me pasó lo mismo, me sentí bien aliviado. Con GAM no ibas a recuperar ese dinero en la vida. Bien hecho. Piensa que es mil veces menos que quien monta un negocio y no funciona, le roban el coche sin seguro a todo riesgo o compró un piso en 2007.



Eso es lo que pienso, intenté una cosa y por precipitarme y desconocer esto, salió mal. Riesgo asumible, no tengo problemas de dinero de momento (toquemos madera)


----------



## monicagt (30 Nov 2011)

Y creeis realmente que nos encontramos en este punto o es una noticia alarmista sin mucho sentido por el momento?



atman dijo:


> As Final EFSF Details Emerge, German FinMin Says Bail Out Fund Won't Halt Crisis | ZeroHedge
> 
> » Financial red alert: Europe stands on verge of ‘apocalyptic’ debt crisis with only days remaining Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Y creeis realmente que nos encontramos en este punto o es una noticia alarmista sin mucho sentido por el momento?



Nadie esperaba que el super-comité yanky fuera a fallar... la responsabilidad... las consecuencias... ya, pues falló... peeero... resulta que las consecuencias de momento no han sido para tanto...


----------



## tatur (30 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de tomar una decisión difícil, pero me he quitado mis Gamesa arrastradas de hace tiempo. Decisión dura (-6800 euros) pero me siento aliviado.
> 
> Las NHH y las IBE las dejaré, pero es que GAM la veo en 2 más pronto que tarde



Animo, es algo muy dificil asumir perdidas, pero si algo he aprendido en este mundillo (no soy ni gacela, como mucho la hierba que se come la gacela) es que si algo va mal huye.

Tras palmar casi mil euros en mis primeras operaciones, es algo que tengo siempre presente, y ahora procuro aprender de los maestros que tenemos por aqui e ir con mas cuidado en mis decisiones.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Piensa que es mil veces menos que quien monta un negocio y no funciona, le roban el coche sin seguro a todo riesgo o compró un piso en 2007.



Amén. 

El Mercado es un negocio, aunque - sorprendentemente - poca gente llega a asumirlo, y se empeñan en seguir tomándoselo como una especie de juego.

Y además, un negocio que te cuesta poco dinero: si no vales y el mercado te echa, perderás unos pocos miles de euros a lo sumo, antes de que te des cuenta de que éste no es tu sitio.

Sin embargo, si montas un bar y no te funciona, ve preparando los _billetasos_.

Y si ya vamos a por otro tipo de negocios que requieren mayor infraestructura (naves industriales, inversiones, etc.) la cuenta se puede disparar sin límite. 

En el Mercado el fracaso es _barato_.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Y creeis realmente que nos encontramos en este punto o es una noticia alarmista sin mucho sentido por el momento?



no vea las cosas en el corto plazo vealo en el medio plazo , aqui quien esta jodido es USA y UK aparentemente con sus expansiones cuanticas 8: estan saliendo adelante , pero solo se estan colgando la soga al cuello .

no temo por EUROPA llegado el momento pueden lanzar un QE seria el primero mientras los anglos van requetechutaos a punto de palmar por sobredosis


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Amén.
> 
> El Mercado es un negocio, aunque - sorprendentemente - poca gente llega a asumirlo, y se empeñan en seguir tomándoselo como una especie de juego.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.
Y encima no regalas miles de euros en alquiler de bajos a Hdgp que aun siguen montados encimas de las nubes.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

bueno siguiendo el tema , creo que se puede ver bien las diferencias entre europa y usa , en europa merkel quiere forzar reformas como las que hubieron en alemania , se niega a darle a la fotocopiadora porque entonces no habran reformas 

por otro lado usa realmente ni recorta ni hace reformas porque tienen la fotocopiadora , amigo ahi pronto reventara una termonuclear


----------



## Seren (30 Nov 2011)

Bueno, tened en cuenta que un piso+hipoteca comprado hace 3 años vale hoy un 40% menos. Si en su dia valía 50 kilos hoy vale 30, es decir, has perdido 20 millones (120.000 €). Si el mercado inmobiliario cotizara dia a dia como la bolsa y viera su precio en una pantalla más de uno se estaría tirando de los pelos por no haberse esperado un poquito.


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Bueno, tened en cuenta que un piso+hipoteca comprado hace 3 años vale hoy un 40% menos. Si en su dia valía 50 kilos hoy vale 30, es decir, has perdido 20 millones (120.000 €). Si el mercado inmoviliario cotizara dia a dia como la bolsa más de uno se estría tirando de los pelos por no haberse esperado un poquito.



Y no te dico los que han hecho Hipotecas Multidivisas, me conozco uno con los yenes no se como puede dormir de noche.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Pues hombre... antiguamente, tambien había gente que compraba acciones porque claro, la empresa era buena, daba dinero, no podía bajar... y ni miraba cotizaciones ni nada. Algún caso me contaron de gente que creía tener un dinero... cuando su participada había quebrado.


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Bueno, tened en cuenta que un piso+hipoteca comprado hace 3 años vale hoy un 40% menos. Si en su dia valía 50 kilos hoy vale 30, es decir, has perdido 20 millones (120.000 €). Si el mercado inmoviliario cotizara dia a dia como la bolsa y viera su precio en una pantalla más de uno se estría tirando de los pelos por no haberse esperado un poquito.




Inmoviliario?? Y usted lee burbuja???:8:

Pecata ven a nosotros)

Se están hablando de esas bajadas del 30 y 40% con mucha alegría, pero he podido constatar por familiares cercanos que REALMENTE son así, nada de oidas ni leches....en la mejor urbanización de marbella (o una de las mejores)...caídas del 35% para ser más exactos.

Otra cosa son determinados barrios de madrid, en los cuales espero venga esa rebaja....aunque ahora mismo la veo lejanaienso:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Y no te dico los que han hecho Hipotecas Multidivisas, me conozco uno con los yenes no se como puede dormir de noche.



El listo de mi primo...."No, si la divisa varía, tengo un seguro...."::::::


----------



## The Hellion (30 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pues hombre... antiguamente, tambien había gente que compraba acciones porque claro, la empresa era buena, daba dinero, no podía bajar... y ni miraba cotizaciones ni nada. Algún caso me contaron de gente que creía tener un dinero... cuando su participada había quebrado.



Yo sé de alguien que tenía acciones de la Papelera Española sólo por los lotes de cuadernos que regalaban cada año.:XX:


----------



## monicagt (30 Nov 2011)

Mi padre mismamente (tiene 70 años).

Tienes acciones de BBVA que compró en pesetas y según el se las vendió el comercial del banco un día que le dijo que porque no invertía en acciones del banco.
Pero jamás mira a que precio están, sólo se lee la carta cuando le dan dividendos en más acciones.




atman dijo:


> Pues hombre... antiguamente, tambien había gente que compraba acciones porque claro, la empresa era buena, daba dinero, no podía bajar... y ni miraba cotizaciones ni nada. Algún caso me contaron de gente que creía tener un dinero... cuando su participada había quebrado.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Mi padre mismamente (tiene 70 años).
> 
> Tienes acciones de BBVA que compró en pesetas y según el se las vendió el comercial del banco un día que le dijo que porque no invertía en acciones del banco.
> Pero jamás mira a que precio están, sólo se lee la carta cuando le dan dividendos en más acciones.



El mío con varias empresas es igual. No sabe ni si cotizan un 50% por encima o por debajo, pero las tiene un verdadero porrón de años.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Mi padre mismamente (tiene 70 años).
> 
> Tienes acciones de BBVA que compró en pesetas y según el se las vendió el comercial del banco un día que le dijo que porque no invertía en acciones del banco.
> Pero jamás mira a que precio están, sólo se lee la carta cuando le dan dividendos en más acciones.



Coincidentalmente, resulta que la plaza que dejó libre el forero "Rico Heredero Busca Novia" lleva libre algunos meses; si quiere, le cambiamos el género al nickname y la hacemos digna heredera :XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Nov 2011)

Mis padres con santanderes.

Ya llevan perdido el 50%. Fue un "superdeposito" con 50.000€ a 3,70 y obligación de 3.000€ en acciones de san, en esa época estaban a 15€ másmenos.

Claro, cada vez que ven el valor de su "cartera" recuerdan su odio a la directora...


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2011)

A los buenos días!

2 horas entre fallos del servidor y ponerme al día del hilo leyendo casi en vertical ¿no podrían parar un poco alguna vez? 




pollastre dijo:


> Coincidentalmente, resulta que la plaza que dejó libre el forero "Rico Heredero Busca Novia" lleva libre algunos meses; si quiere, le cambiamos el género al nickname y la hacemos digna heredera :XX::XX:



Nuestro 'rico heredero' se ha metamorfoseado silenciosamente en un 'holgazan'.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mis padres con santanderes.
> 
> Ya llevan perdido el 50%. Fue un "superdeposito" con 50.000€ a 3,70 y obligación de 3.000€ en acciones de san, en esa época estaban a 15€ másmenos.
> 
> Claro, cada vez que ven el valor de su "cartera" recuerdan su odio a la directora...



a mi se me hace que pronto la odiaran un poco mas o un mucho mas :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> Nuestro 'rico heredero' se ha metamorfoseado silenciosamente en un 'holgazan'.



Hago consulta vinculante (estilo AEAT) entonces: ¿el cambio de nick ocupa plaza, o la deja vacante? No podemos estar con esta inseguridad jurídica...


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mis padres con santanderes.
> 
> Ya llevan perdido el 50%. Fue un "superdeposito" con 50.000€ a 3,70 y obligación de 3.000€ en acciones de san, en esa época estaban a 15€ másmenos.
> 
> Claro, cada vez que ven el valor de su "cartera" recuerdan su odio a la directora...



Sus padres deberían estar agradecidos a dios....de 50.000 euros....perder sólo 2.000???? Créame que lo firman el 95% de los clientes Santander que han contratado con ellos un producto de mínimo riesgo.

Pregunte por las convertibles....o por los Seguros de Inversión Variable...(SIBI, SIP, etc...)

Lo dicho, a la drectora...un ramo de flores:XX:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a mi se me hace que pronto la odiaran un poco mas o un mucho mas :fiufiu:



Pero no estabamos largos???

Aclárse sr, me marea:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Comprar acciones es de pobres. Y con SL, de indigentes.

edito:Sr. Pollastre, ¿refleja verbena su SuperNintendo o actividad normal?


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Pregunta por todos,
siempre ley y escuche lo de la diversificación de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta etc.. pero yo como tomo posición (con una parte de mi capital a invertir) no soy capaz de entrar en otras diversificando, y me quedo pendiente a la espera de cerrar dicha posición positivamente o negativamente.
Es una fase de gacela (pasa o pasó a Vosotros También) o es un defecto mío personal.


----------



## Seren (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Inmoviliario?? Y usted lee burbuja???:8:
> 
> Pecata ven a nosotros)
> 
> ...



jaja, le puedo asegurar que a pesar de ser de ciencias yo jamás cometía faltas, era capaz de escribir un libro y no faltarme un acento. Ahora con el tema de internet y lo que ve uno por ahí, ya sea en broma o no, afecta. El tema ortográfico entra por la vista. En este caso creo que ha sido que las teclas están juntas y no he repasado :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Pero no estabamos largos???
> 
> Aclárse sr, me marea:8:



 no se preocupe ustec , recuerde el grafico que subi ayer , pero pronto en cuestion de 2 a 4 meses guanazo


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Inmoviliario?? Y usted lee burbuja???:8:
> 
> Pecata ven a nosotros)
> 
> ...




Y tanto que es así. En Valencia hay un montón de pisos y chalets que sigo y han bajado eso o más.

Y no creais que estando de alquiler no preferiría que se fragmentera el euro teniendo un pisito de 2 habitaciones completando las acciones americanas y las coronas noruegas que por mucho que baje un 20% adicional, si es barato, me compensa alquiler de algunos años más la tranquilidad... Ahora a la yugular :XX:


----------



## monicagt (30 Nov 2011)

Voy a heredar un sillón de piel en la junta de accionista fijo, jejejeje.

Bueno, a mi que más me da, el es feliz con sus cartas de dividendos.
No seré yo quien le quite su ilusión al respecto.

Hay que tener en cuenta, que nuestra mentalidad es totalmente distinta a esa generación.


----------



## Yo2k1 (30 Nov 2011)

Pues en las noticias decian ayer que estan aumentando las agresiones a los empleados de Cajas de Ahorros y Bancos, al no conceder hipotecas, por aconsejar inversiones horrorosas y temas varios. 
Ya se va dando cuenta la gente que el banco no es tu "amigo", pero vamos de ahi a pegarle una paliza, no se yo, aunque por lo que os leo, pues eso, alguno al final se la llevara.
Al final vemos a los empleados de las cajas, detras de los cristales blindados atendiendo con microfono al cliente, eso si queda alguna caja.

Por cierto, me parece que visto lo visto, me voy a las letras del Tesoro a un año, porque esta loco el mercado, y cual gacela novata que moriria en la sabana, voy a ver si meto a 12 meses lo poco que tengo ahorrado, aunque me da repelus que ahora la subasta salga por los suelos el proximo 13. Supongo que si quiebra el estado, quebraria todo.


----------



## Caos (30 Nov 2011)

El mito del rally Navideño:







No aguantéis la respiración esperando efectos estacionales que necesariamente no tienen que pasar.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Vamos pepon

Hasta los 121X hay tajo


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> El mito del rally Navideño:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ rally navideño ? :: hay que estar mu loco pa invertir por esas tonterias , pero los largos estan mas que justificados amijo


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos pepon
> 
> Hasta los 121X hay tajo



¿Ibex conversion?


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pues en las noticias decian ayer que estan aumentando las agresiones a los empleados de Cajas de Ahorros y Bancos, al no conceder hipotecas, por aconsejar inversiones horrorosas y temas varios.
> Ya se va dando cuenta la gente que el banco no es tu "amigo",* pero vamos de ahi a pegarle una paliza*, no se yo, aunque por lo que os leo, pues eso, alguno al final se la llevara.
> .



No le quepa duda que muchos se lo merecen.

He visto como se ha mentido descaradamente al cliente. A mala fe. Y ha supuesto su ruina, oyen? Su ruina. En concreto uno que de tener 3 millones de euros ha pasado a tener 300.000....productos de esos tridentes, autocancelables y demás....ese caso que conozca yo. Otro caso que conozco es el de un señor de 90 años el cual tenía un fondo tesorería/monetario con 100.000 del cual iba tirando....le engañan y le hacen meter todo en seguros de inversion (no rescatables durante dos años) y planes de pensiones (no rescatables de por vida.

Un día llegó a sacar 5.000 euros para compraar una moto a la sobrina y se destapó todo.

Quede claro, que si yo soy el nieto de ese hombre, alguna hostia le cae al director, bueno, no sé si una hostia, ya que no me gusta la violencia, pero en un caso así, de la madre del director me acuerdo delante de todo su equipo, clientes y quien sea


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ rally navideño ? :: *hay que estar mu loco pa invertir por esas tonterias* , pero los largos estan mas que justificados amijo



Jajajajajajaaaajajaaa!!! 

"Le dice la sartén al cazo... ¡qué sucio estás, cazo!"

jrande, jrande... no cambie Ud. nunca :XX::XX:


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

cómo ven unos cortos en DAX si llega a los 5790?


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

por cierto...."dale, pepón, dale"!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> ¿Ibex conversion?



8200 aprox


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Joder, nadie quiere/ve rally navideño y todo dios pidiendo que esto suba como sea...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Por cierto hoy toca barbas

Cualquier indicio o sugerencia de QE3 y sube esto como la espuma...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

esto no es un rally navideño , pero coincidira ::

cuantas gacelas iran a atrapar


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajajajajajaaaajajaaa!!!
> 
> "Le dice la sartén al cazo... ¡qué sucio estás, cazo!"
> 
> jrande, jrande... no cambie Ud. nunca :XX::XX:



Y mire que ayer nuestro leoncio de cabecera le reconvino directa y nominalmente... pero ni por esas...


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 8200 aprox



Cuando pueda, y se le apetece, necesito consejo básicos de diversificación.
Y algún día le revelo el secreto de los ravioli ricotta espinacas.
:cook:


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Dios me libre de incitar a nadie a la violencia, pero hay algunos casos que son prácticamente delictivos, como el que cuenta Ud.

Hay una línea muy delgada, demasiado, entre el ilícito penal de estafa y lo que han hecho (y siguen haciendo) muchos directores de banco.

Para asegurarse su variable y llevárselo calentito, no han dudado en "venderles la moto" a gente cuya cultura financiera era a todas luces inexistente. Ellos lo sabían perfectamente, y actuaron en consecuencia con toda la mala fe posible. En algunos casos provocando pérdidas económicas (el hecho de que un fondo sea no rescatable lo veo casi como el menor de los males, dentro del elenco de hijoputeces que te puede colocar un andoba de estos si no vas con cuidado).

Pero es que los tíos no descansan, no.... como anécdota, cuando los banquitos empezaron con el rollo éste de los pagarés (de cara a sortear el decreto Salgado de penalización por remuneración de depósitos por un lado, y a obtener desesperadamente liquidez por otro) varias veces me los intentaron colocar.

Tuve que recordarle amablemente al "bankster", que:

1) Ya me disculpará, pero resulta que yo _sí sé_ de qué me está hablando

2) Que su rentabilidad anual de la que parecía sentirse tan orgulloso se la podía sacar yo en un día. Que me sorprendía que me ofreciera eso sabiendo como sabe en qué trabajo y a qué me dedico. Vamos, que venir a ofrecerme a mí un producto de inversión, era como venir a venderle una máquina de cubitos de hielo a un esquimal. Pero qué me viene a contar Ud.

3) Que si había algún problema con los banquitos en cuestión, recordarle también que el FGD miraría hacia otro lado. Vamos, cobertura estatal "zero hedge".

Por cada uno que les da en los hocicos, me cuestiono a cuántos no tangan... da escalofríos lo que están haciendo con los ahorros de la gente.




faraico dijo:


> No le quepa duda que muchos se lo merecen.
> 
> He visto como se ha mentido descaradamente al cliente. A mala fe. Y ha supuesto su ruina, oyen? Su ruina. En concreto uno que de tener 3 millones de euros ha pasado a tener 300.000....productos de esos tridentes, autocancelables y demás....ese caso que conozca yo. Otro caso que conozco es el de un señor de 90 años el cual tenía un fondo tesorería/monetario con 100.000 del cual iba tirando....le engañan y le hacen meter todo en seguros de inversion (no rescatables durante dos años) y planes de pensiones (no rescatables de por vida.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente no es traidor , segundo dia que aviso a los cortos :fiufiu:

estamos haciendo una figura de triangulo bajista avisados estan como los sodomitas


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> cómo ven unos cortos en DAX si llega a los 5790?



Es Ud. un tipo valiente, reconoce pérdidas en público y sigue con ánimo de mercado. Le felicito.

Qué tal si se espera a 583x-5840 para esos cortos. Haga lo que le dicte su cabeza, pero tal vez se sintiera más seguro abriendo en esa zona.

Suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No le quepa duda que muchos se lo merecen.
> 
> He visto como se ha mentido descaradamente al cliente. A mala fe. Y ha supuesto su ruina, oyen? Su ruina. En concreto uno que de tener 3 millones de euros ha pasado a tener 300.000....productos de esos tridentes, autocancelables y demás....ese caso que conozca yo. Otro caso que conozco es el de un señor de 90 años el cual tenía un fondo tesorería/monetario con 100.000 del cual iba tirando....le engañan y le hacen meter todo en seguros de inversion (no rescatables durante dos años) y planes de pensiones (no rescatables de por vida.
> 
> ...




El problema sr. Faraico no es solo en la banca. El nivel hijoputesco al que ha llegado la sociedad, que digo, EL NIVEL HIJOPUTESCO DEL SER HUMANO no tiene parangón. Al final somos unos animales entre los cuales surgen singularidades que dignifican la especie. Yo he llegado a comprender a la gente pensando que son animales y que lo que hacen es por instinto de supervivencia. El ejemplo del banco. Mire, si en la oficina tienes a personas que se preocupan por el cliente, que cuando vienen le dicen, oye, piénsatelo que no está el horno para bollos y tal. Y por otro tienes otros siemprealcistas, comisionistas sin escrupulos vendeburras. ¿quien logrará mejor salario?¿quien logrará ascensos u posición más segura cuando vengan mal dadas? Fíjese todo se mueve por miedo y avaricia. En el caso expuesto, miedo a perder el empleo y avaricia por bonus de objetivo. Esta exposición a esos sentimientos primarios les bloquea otros más complejos como la empatía, compasión, etc, y hace que les sude las pelotas si han hecho perder el 80% de los ahorros de un viejecillo.

Pero le digo que la hijoputez es generalizada. El yo soy más listo que tú por que te engaño en la compra del piso, el toma tu haz este trabajo que me correspondía a mi pero soy tu jefe así que hazlo. Ya les digo, que a veces pienso que deberíamos morir cienes y cienes de mil veces.


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Ud. un tipo valiente, reconoce pérdidas en público y sigue con ánimo de mercado. Le felicito.
> 
> Qué tal si se espera a 583x-5840 para esos cortos. Haga lo que le dicte su cabeza, pero tal vez se sintiera más seguro abriendo en esa zona.
> 
> Suerte.



No queda otra que seguir adelante... Pero con cabeza, mucha cabeza y cautela. Haré caso a su sabio consejo y esperaré a ver qué pasa por esos niveles, gracias


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El problema sr. Faraico no es solo en la banca. El nivel hijoputesco al que ha llegado la sociedad, que digo, EL NIVEL HIJOPUTESCO DEL SER HUMANO no tiene parangón. Al final somos unos animales entre los cuales surgen singularidades que dignifican la especie. Yo he llegado a comprender a la gente pensando que son animales y que lo que hacen es por instinto de supervivencia. El ejemplo del banco. Mire, si en la oficina tienes a personas que se preocupan por el cliente, que cuando vienen le dicen, oye, piénsatelo que no está el horno para bollos y tal. Y por otro tienes otros siemprealcistas, comisionistas sin escrupulos vendeburras. ¿quien logrará mejor salario?¿quien logrará ascensos u posición más segura cuando vengan mal dadas? Fíjese todo se mueve por miedo y avaricia. En el caso expuesto, miedo a perder el empleo y avaricia por bonus de objetivo. Esta exposición a esos sentimientos primarios les bloquea otros más complejos como la empatía, compasión, etc, y hace que les sude las pelotas si han hecho perder el 80% de los ahorros de un viejecillo.
> 
> Pero le digo que la hijoputez es generalizada. El yo soy más listo que tú por que te engaño en la compra del piso, el toma tu haz este trabajo que me correspondía a mi pero soy tu jefe así que hazlo. Ya les digo, que a veces pienso que deberíamos morir cienes y cienes de mil veces.



Tú, yo y todos los seres humanos, descendemos del neandertal que dejó a otro sin comer para salvar su vida, del que mató a otro para poder montar a la hembra o del que abandonó a un enfermo para poder continuar la travesía porque era una carga.

No entiendo de qué se sorprende, lo llevamos en los genes por desgracia


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Tiene Ud. toda la razón, pero quiero comentar un detalle sobre esto.

Yo soy el primero que no tendría problemas en aplicar la ley de la selva para resolver algún que otro "problema". Pero, para bien o para mal, se nos ha metido en la cabeza la feliz idea de crear una sociedad con reglas, normas, y castigos de diversa índole para el que no las cumple.

Que a mí no me hacen "especial" ilusión (so to say), pero es lo que tenemos.

Entonces, me toca mucho los huevos que si yo estafo a alguien, me puede caer la de Dios es cristo en los tribunales; pero si un andoba que trabaja a sueldo de un banco estafa a un cliente mediante engaño o información deficiente/incompleta/verdad a medias, aquí no pasa absolutamente nada.

Yo estoy encantado con la ley del más fuerte; venga, salimos a la calle y nos jugamos el partido allí, sin problema. Pero quiero "café para todos", no sólo para unos pocos. Si alguien está legitimado para intentar darme un garrotazo, quiero yo también poder meterle dos _jabs _y tumbarlo sin represalias penales luego, no sé si me entiende.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El problema sr. Faraico no es solo en la banca. El nivel hijoputesco al que ha llegado la sociedad, que digo, EL NIVEL HIJOPUTESCO DEL SER HUMANO no tiene parangón. Al final somos unos animales entre los cuales surgen singularidades que dignifican la especie. Yo he llegado a comprender a la gente pensando que son animales y que lo que hacen es por instinto de supervivencia. El ejemplo del banco. Mire, si en la oficina tienes a personas que se preocupan por el cliente, que cuando vienen le dicen, oye, piénsatelo que no está el horno para bollos y tal. Y por otro tienes otros siemprealcistas, comisionistas sin escrupulos vendeburras. ¿quien logrará mejor salario?¿quien logrará ascensos u posición más segura cuando vengan mal dadas? Fíjese todo se mueve por miedo y avaricia. En el caso expuesto, miedo a perder el empleo y avaricia por bonus de objetivo. Esta exposición a esos sentimientos primarios les bloquea otros más complejos como la empatía, compasión, etc, y hace que les sude las pelotas si han hecho perder el 80% de los ahorros de un viejecillo.
> 
> Pero le digo que la hijoputez es generalizada. El yo soy más listo que tú por que te engaño en la compra del piso, el toma tu haz este trabajo que me correspondía a mi pero soy tu jefe así que hazlo. Ya les digo, que a veces pienso que deberíamos morir cienes y cienes de mil veces.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> No queda otra que seguir adelante... Pero con cabeza, mucha cabeza y cautela. Haré caso a su sabio consejo y esperaré a ver qué pasa por esos niveles, gracias



Tiene cuatro relevantes metidos en convergencia en esos 10 puntos de intervalo. Si pueden sacarse unos buenos cortos, debería ser por ahí.

Pero, como le digo, extreme la precaución.

Su idea del 5790 tampoco era mala (cierre de gap, toque en trend channel line alcista intradiaria,_ buy exhaustion_) pero no me he atrevido a recomendarsela teniendo tan cerca la zona de relevantes; podían haber metido un pepinazo para arriba fulminante para alcanzarla, amén de que considero muy peligroso abrir en un "centeno" (5700, 5800, 5900....).


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

Hola, llego al hilo y veo que todo sigue igual. Un poquito de movimiento previo, pero todo igual.

Vamos a ponernos a la tarea .... Por cierto, las Prisas sin prisas ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Cuando pueda, y se le apetece, necesito consejo básicos de diversificación.
> Y algún día le revelo el secreto de los ravioli ricotta espinacas.
> :cook:



Pues yo siempre apostaría por: mercados fuertes, en sectores fuertes y con valores también fuertes. Cuando me refiero fuerte me refiero a valores que por lo general presentan un buen aspecto en volúmenes y que por lo general baten al índice que lo representan. Y por supuesto no compraría dos valores en idénticos sectores.

En ese orden elegiría USA y UK por ejemplo. Nada de Ibex, (es como si el médico te prescribiera dejar el alcohol) y dentro de los sectores que ahora mismo más suben serían las mineras, la relacionadas con el petroleo, proveedores industriales y textiles. De ahí eligiría las que mejor aspecto tengo y las más representativas en capitalización. Yo por ejemplo tengo Total (FRA) y CAT (caterpillar). En la otra cara de la moneda los peores sectores en Europa, por ejemplo, son Renovables, bancos y ocio.

Si esto empieza a subir empezará a tomar color verde y se puede consolidar una bonita subida. En mi opinión se decidirá en unos pocos días y vendrá también acompaña con una gran subida ese día.

Un gráfico que puede ayudar algo es saber en que fase del mercado estamos y comprar en sectores en función de ello.







Para mi opinión estamos ya empezando a descender la montaña.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por cierto hoy toca barbas
> 
> Cualquier indicio o sugerencia de QE3 y sube esto como la espuma...



a las 20:00h no??


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> Se sube el profit de 7.925 a 7.990, mínimos de sesión. Se ha realizado un pull a una directriz cachondona. Ya son 300 puntos asegurados, en tiempo real y operativa tranquila ;-)



Segundo toque a la directriz:







Se mantiene el profit a la pérdida de los 7.990 con algo de filtro.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a las 20:00h no??



Sobre las 20:15h...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

atman dijo:


> Y mire que ayer nuestro leoncio de cabecera le reconvino directa y nominalmente... pero ni por esas...



Ya le digo, fué leerle y meterle un corto al €/$ con píngües beneficios!
Thanks MM.!


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hola, llego al hilo y veo que todo sigue igual. Un poquito de movimiento previo, pero todo igual.
> 
> Vamos a ponernos a la tarea .... Por cierto, las Prisas sin prisas ...



Yo me voy a esperar al dia 20 o asi,puede ser un buendia
Aunque tengo la pata metida en arcelores a 12,30 y comprados a 14,6
ese dia puede que cambie de caballo:X.....si llega a 0.6ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

¿ como va el tema de los cortos ? ¿cuando podremos volver a vender ? 

pa los cortos estoy atizandole a telefonica pero a mi me gusta vender ibex


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria, ¿la montaña de la bolsa o de la economía real?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Yo también recuerdo las GAM con cierto regusto amargo.

Poco despúes de entrar en el foro, y sin tener nada de idea de esto, se me ocurrió comprar unas cuantas allá por Abril de 2008, cuando costaban por encima de 33 euros creo. Ni que decir que cualquiera que ahora coje la gráfica y esa echa unas risas con eso. Menos mal que desde aquí me advirtieron que me iban a mandrilear y que estaba comprando en un techo muy claro, gracias a ellos. Salí por patas cuando pude palmando poco dinero que por aquí se maneja, pero me dolío bastante. A 2 euros ahora, bufff, no me quiero imaginar. Ahora está el cuidata y alguna manada de gacelas que se renuevan cada x días sosteniendo el valor a cambio de sus generosas aportaciones, pero es una trampa de las gordas.

Ser inversor a largo plazo ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pepitoria, ¿la montaña de la bolsa o de la economía real?



De la bolsa, ...bueno tal vez este algo más abajo


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Perroflautada de turno, tocando las pelotillas. Patapum parriba y patada palante, chinos... lo vais a bordar.



> China baja reservas requeridas a sus bancos. Algo que nadie esperaba. Lo cual se ve como una señal de que va a llevar una política más expansiva.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo también recuerdo las GAM con cierto regusto amargo.
> 
> Poco despúes de entrar en el foro, y sin tener nada de idea de esto, se me ocurrió comprar unas cuantas allá por Abril de 2008, cuando costaban por encima de 33 euros creo. Ni que decir que cualquiera que ahora coje la gráfica y esa echa unas risas con eso. Menos mal que desde aquí me advirtieron que me iban a mandrilear y que estaba comprando en un techo muy claro, gracias a ellos. Salí por patas cuando pude palmando poco dinero que por aquí se maneja, pero me dolío bastante. A 2 euros ahora, bufff, no me quiero imaginar. Ahora está el cuidata y alguna manada de gacelas que se renuevan cada x días sosteniendo el valor a cambio de sus generosas aportaciones, pero es una trampa de las gordas.
> 
> Ser inversor a largo plazo ya no es lo que era.



claro porque estaba ustec en un tendencia alcista de largo plazo 

le a cogio el cambio de tendencia , por cierto anda suelto pepon


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> *no me he atrevido a recomendarsela teniendo tan cerca la zona de relevantes; podían haber metido un pepinazo para arriba fulminante para alcanzarla)*.



Muy a tiempo, Sr. Darwinn.... los Sres. leoncios, como puede ver, llegan puntuales a su cita:





Preste atención, el partido se juega ahora. Entramos en zona de convergencia.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Dios... ¿que ha pasadooooo....? Pa que luego digan que los stops... me han saltado todos y si no llega ser por ellos...


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Parece que se deciden por subir. Vaya movimiento en 5 minutos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

el movimiento gordo es alcista , si intentan oponerse a el les puede salir bien momentaneamente pero a la larga en algun momento pepon los atrapara :: 

hay musho kamikaze suelto


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo también recuerdo las GAM con cierto regusto amargo.
> 
> Poco despúes de entrar en el foro, y sin tener nada de idea de esto, se me ocurrió comprar unas cuantas allá por Abril de 2008, cuando costaban por encima de 33 euros creo. Ni que decir que cualquiera que ahora coje la gráfica y esa echa unas risas con eso. Menos mal que desde aquí me advirtieron que me iban a mandrilear y que estaba comprando en un techo muy claro, gracias a ellos. Salí por patas cuando pude palmando poco dinero que por aquí se maneja, pero me dolío bastante. A 2 euros ahora, bufff, no me quiero imaginar. Ahora está el cuidata y alguna manada de gacelas que se renuevan cada x días sosteniendo el valor a cambio de sus generosas aportaciones, pero es una trampa de las gordas.
> 
> Ser inversor a largo plazo ya no es lo que era.



Yo tengo la misma impresion con los aceroles,salvo que es dificil de comprender por fundamentales la sociedad para ponerla en su sitio justo
pero como tiene una gran capitalizacion pues........ahi estamos
En el caso de gamesa,al igual de IAG o alguna otra lo tengo mas claro ( o eso creo)
La mas gorda que veo es Inditex,cotiza muy alto y es demasiado fundamentalista en su valor vinculado a una persona,si esta casca puede tener un gran rebote hacia abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Virgen santa


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

avisados estaban , tanto en los 7600 para comprar , como ayer y hoy sobre que las caidas eran falsas 

el que avisa no es traidor


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

joer... y ahora que...?? Nos damos la vuelta en plan "salto de la rana"?? Es que el dato chino me suena a eso, cuento chino...

Leches... y yo que iba a mandar a comer a MM al Delmonico's... Amigo tendrá que esperar usted un poco...


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Saldo comprador BRUTAL, +3200 Daxies. Cuidado porque parece que sigue, anulando opción de cortos hasta los 5K8.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Pregunta por todos,
> siempre ley y escuche lo de la diversificación de no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta etc.. pero yo como tomo posición (con una parte de mi capital a invertir) no soy capaz de entrar en otras diversificando, y me quedo pendiente a la espera de cerrar dicha posición positivamente o negativamente.
> Es una fase de gacela (pasa o pasó a Vosotros También) o es un defecto mío personal.



Estoy en el trabajo, es la primera vez que entro en el día y más o menos se ha cumplido lo que decíamos ayer sobre lo que algunos veían de batacazo y otros veíamos como pequeña corrección, subida y ajuste (está por ver).
"La diversificación es la protección contra la ignorancia", y esta frase no es mía, es de Warren Buffet y Peter Lynch. Lo que vienen a decir estos señores que empezaron siendo traders y se han convertido en grandísimos inversores, que el que si sabes lo que estás haciendo, no tienes pq invertir en varios valores por si te fallan otros, hay que conocer bien donde entras o sales. Ya lo dice el dicho "Quien mucho abarca poco aprieta" .
Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Saldo comprador BRUTAL, +3200 Daxies. Cuidado porque parece que sigue, anulando opción de cortos hasta los 5K8.



:ouch: joder salgo corriendo entonces 8:


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Bueno pues estaban esperando a que alguien soltara la parida de turno para pegar el leñazo que han pegado. 

Mañana mas y mejor.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

vamos pepon hasta el infinito :Baile:

la tendencia es su amiga , no vaya contra la tendencia :no:


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :ouch: joder salgo corriendo entonces 8:



Ya no sé si felicitarle o no, porque de Ud. ya no sabemos si va largo, corto o de perfil, cada día cambia ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Pues se va a hacer todo el recorrido en unos minutos...

No sé si podrá sostener esto durante el resto de la sesión.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya no sé si felicitarle o no, porque de Ud. ya no sabemos si va largo, corto o de perfil, cada día cambia ::::



en ningun momento e cambiado la posicion , tan solo los potenciales objetivos y o figuras que creo estamos haciendo 

seguimos largos desde 7650 y creo que esta vez voy a llegar a ver los ansiados 2000 leuros juntitos 8:


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Muy a tiempo, Sr. Darwinn.... los Sres. leoncios, como puede ver, llegan puntuales a su cita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me queda más que aplaudir :Aplauso:
Me quito el sombrero


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Esto si que ha sido *BRUTALLLL*


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Nov 2011)

Parecía que se iba a comer un owned...

Asombroso. Plas, plas.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

La importancia de tener cintura, o de cómo un trader no puede sobrevivir si no está dispuesto (y entrenado) a cambiar su mente y su planteamiento (alcista, bajista) en cuestión de segundos.

En la figura, se aprecia la zona de convergencia, junto con el intento (fallido) que se ha hecho por rebotar hacia abajo. Que la zona de convergencia haya sido capaz de encajar, contener e incluso sacarle 15 pips durante unos minutos a un movimiento de +3000 Daxies da fe de su fortaleza (con este swing que ha provocado lo de China, es casi milagroso que no la haya atravesado como mantequilla).

A la luz de todos estos datos, el corto quedaba inmediatamente fuera de cuestión. Las proyecciones suelen ser muy fiables, pero nunca (nunca) debemos operar ciegamente sobre ellas. Y si hay que descartarlas, se descartan (por más que nos cueste hacerlo a las que las trabajamos).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Pues yo sigo viendo pullback en toda regla...
Mi prudencía/miedo (y avaricia por quere coprar más abajo : me han hecho perder unas jugosas plusvis, enhorabuena a los que les ha salido bien la jugada. Manténgase atentos y ajusten SL. ME da a mi que está semana es de llenar el horno. Pero vamos, no me hagan caso que me he perdido el BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUTAL RALLY ALCISTA!!!

P.S. El ibex da asco!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto si que ha sido *BRUTALLLL*



amijo pepitoria no deberia subestimar al muelto alcoholizado , le recuerdo la operacion guapa de cortos contra el euro :rolleye:

esas operaciones cogiendo desde el mismo principio los movimientos son las que me gustan y me las curro mucho aunque aqui piensen otra cosa :bla:

pero los pocos que an aprovechado mi consejo de comprar en zona 7600 se estan forrando :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amijo pepitoria no deberia subestimar al muelto alcoholizado , le recuerdo la operacion guapa de cortos contra el euro :rolleye:
> 
> esas operaciones cogiendo desde el mismo principio los movimientos son las que me gustan y me las curro mucho aunque aqui piensen otra cosa :bla:
> 
> pero los pocos que an aprovechado mi consejo de comprar en zona 7600 se estan forrando :Aplauso:



Está usted hecho un crack

¿ahora donde vamos?, ¿seguimos pa arriba?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está usted hecho un crack
> 
> ¿ahora donde vamos?, ¿seguimos pa arriba?



ahora mismo podemos ir pa cualquier lado , a mi eso no me interesa eso es en el cortisimo plazo , cargar cortos es suicidoso 

lo importante es coger movimientos gordos de 1k puntos o mas y ahi si le digo que vamos parriba y lo importante era decirlo en los 7600 no ahora que se que mushos tienen miedito


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Joder 1000 puntos

A usted ya le tienen puesta una silla en Renta4


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amijo pepitoria no deberia subestimar al muelto alcoholizado , le recuerdo la operacion guapa de cortos contra el euro :rolleye:
> 
> esas operaciones cogiendo desde el mismo principio los movimientos son las que me gustan y me las curro mucho aunque aqui piensen otra cosa :bla:
> 
> pero los pocos que an aprovechado mi consejo de comprar en zona 7600 se estan forrando :Aplauso:




No diré que sea por su recomendación (o sólo por ella ) pero mi resumen es:

Basf: +7.28
MTS: +7.70%
FCC: +12.16%
Redesa: +5.06%
BME: -3.15%
Ebro: -0.49%

Y la americanas, que entré antes (junto a Ebro y BME) y su bajada pero revalorización del $ las dejan en aproximadamente 0.

Unos +2.400 en una semana, a los que hay que restar 300 euros de dos stops saltados en Iberdrola y OHL.


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2011)

Buenos días

Echaba de menos sus niveles de Dax Sr Pollastre. ¿Que plataforma usa?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

8200 el ibex


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

Ahora ya no todo sigue igual. Yo bajo el perfil de participación en el día por tener el día hecho (y tengo currelo).

Las Prisas siguen sin prisas ... Votin sí que es posible que nos veamos el día 20. Espero estar de vacaciones en NYC pero me conecto donde sea.

Por cierto, para los peponistas ... queda mucho por hacer para que esto sea alcista. Vean como el IBEX está con una mochila muy pesada. No sé si alguno se cree que los chinos van a pagar las deudas ... La plata, el oro y los cruces del euro .... ni fú ni fá.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No diré que sea por su recomendación (o sólo por ella ) pero mi resumen es:
> 
> Basf: +7.28
> MTS: +7.70%
> ...



me alegro por usted :Aplauso: 

hechele una miradita al grafico que colgue ayer , yo creo que tenemos una muy alta probabilidad de triangulo bajista


----------



## Seren (30 Nov 2011)

¿es que se han puesto a comprar Buffet y Soros?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora ya no todo sigue igual. Yo bajo el perfil de participación en el día por tener el día hecho (y tengo currelo).
> 
> Las Prisas siguen sin prisas ... Votin sí que es posible que nos veamos el día 20. Espero estar de vacaciones en NYC pero me conecto donde sea.
> 
> Por cierto, para los peponistas ... queda mucho por hacer para que esto sea alcista. Vean como el IBEX está con una mochila muy pesada. No sé si alguno se cree que los chinos van a pagar las deudas ...



si se refiere a medio plazo por supuesto que esto no es alcista 

pero ahora mismo tenemos peponismo de corto probablemente hasta la antigua bajista que estaria formando un triangulo bajista con la zona 7600 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si se refiere a medio plazo por supuesto que esto no es alcista
> 
> pero ahora mismo tenemos peponismo de corto probablemente hasta la antigua bajista que estaria formando un triangulo bajista con la zona 7600 8:




Miren bien su parada en el bus, a ver si se van a pasar y tienen que dar la vuelta entera. El mercado está en formato "carga de gacelada". Lo llevarán hasta donde quieran pero están en ese modo. Esto son noticias que justifican movimientos programados en cuanto a consecución de niveles. El SP ahora está a 3 pipos de la media exponencial de 50, y ahí se ha parado.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Miren bien su parada en el bus, a ver si se van a pasar y tienen que dar la vuelta entera. El mercado está en formato "carga de gacelada". Lo llevarán hasta donde quieran pero están en ese modo. Esto son noticias que justifican movimientos programados en cuanto a consecución de niveles. El SP ahora está a 3 pipos de la media exponencial de 50, y ahí se ha parado.




Stops dinámicos en -1.3% en todo menos en BME que va para los nietos... y a disfrutar plusvalías.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Miren bien su parada en el bus, a ver si se van a pasar y tienen que dar la vuelta entera. El mercado está en formato "carga de gacelada". Lo llevarán hasta donde quieran pero están en ese modo. Esto son noticias que justifican movimientos programados en cuanto a consecución de niveles. El SP ahora está a 3 pipos de la media exponencial de 50, y ahí se ha parado.



cuando rebotaron desde los 7500 hasta los 9350 tambien estaban en formato "carga de gacelada"


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Por arriba ya está peligroso...


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando rebotaron desde los 7500 hasta los 9350 tambien estaban en formato "carga de gacelada"



Genial pero como no tiene ni puta idea del mínimo ni del máximo, extreme precaución que necesitamos que mantenga capital para poder seguir dando los shows que nos brinda.ehhh


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Genial pero como no tiene ni puta idea del mínimo ni del máximo, extreme precaución que necesitamos que mantenga capital para poder seguir dando los shows que nos brinda.ehhh



¿ni puta idea ? 

amigo el que no tiene ni puta idea no soy precisamente yo


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Y que el Ibex sea siempre la que más baja y la que menos sube :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y que el Ibex sea siempre la que más baja y la que menos sube :vomito:



alguna vez a sido todo lo contrario , recuerde el porque del mote chulibex 

pero el ibex tiene que subir menos porque creo que va a hacer un triangulo bajista , luego no digan que no adverti 

luego si se produce diran que fue suerte del que no tiene ni puta idea :bla:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿alguien tiene por casualidad el listado de fechas de entrega de dividendos de empresas del DAX? Es que a veces he pensado en comprar acciones viendo proyecciones para 10, 15, 30 días... pero me da miedo verme enmadejado en el reparto de dividendos e intento de recuperar la doble imposición. Pero estoy hasta las narices de mierdas del Ibex.

Para las de USA me lo gestiona el propio banco...

Gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alguna vez a sido todo lo contrario , recuerde el porque del mote chulibex
> 
> pero el ibex tiene que subir menos porque creo que va a hacer un triangulo bajista , luego no digan que no adverti
> 
> luego si se produce diran que fue suerte del que no tiene ni puta idea :bla:




Pero lo que hay que hacer es decir cuándo y al tocar qué niveles. Que acabará bajando en algún momento lo sabe hasta él:


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alguna vez a sido todo lo contrario , recuerde el porque del mote chulibex
> 
> pero el ibex tiene que subir menos porque creo que *va a hacer un triangulo bajista* , luego no digan que no adverti
> 
> luego si se produce diran que fue suerte del que no tiene ni puta idea :bla:



Pero eso será antes o después de subir por encima de 10.X00 puntos?

Yo estoy perdido con sus conclusiones...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> luego si se produce diran que fue suerte del que no tiene ni puta idea :bla:



A mi lo que me produce curiosidad es saber que dirá ud. si no se produce. ¿Puede darnos alguna pista de motivos por los que fallaría la predicción?


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿alguien tiene por casualidad el listado de fechas de entrega de dividendos de empresas del DAX? Es que a veces he pensado en comprar acciones viendo proyecciones para 10, 15, 30 días... pero me da miedo verme enmadejado en el reparto de dividendos e intento de recuperar la doble imposición. Pero estoy hasta las narices de mierdas del Ibex.
> 
> Para las de USA me lo gestiona el propio banco...
> 
> Gracias.



Tras un rato de búsqueda, he encontrado esto. Dando a cada valor te dice cuándo es el reparto además de otros datos.

Ahora sí, adiós chulibex. Se queda sólo BME para los 1.500 dividendiles exentos.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero lo que hay que hacer es decir cuándo y al tocar qué niveles. Que acabará bajando en algún momento lo sabe hasta él:



usted no se conforma con el nivel de entrada , pero muertoviviente no es traidor es compañero el nivel de salida lo di ayer con grafico guapo y todo


----------



## tatur (30 Nov 2011)

no lo veo claro, fuera de san con 10 centimillos por accion (para una buena cena y poco mas)


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿alguien tiene por casualidad el listado de fechas de entrega de dividendos de empresas del DAX? Es que a veces he pensado en comprar acciones viendo proyecciones para 10, 15, 30 días... pero me da miedo verme enmadejado en el reparto de dividendos e intento de recuperar la doble imposición. Pero estoy hasta las narices de mierdas del Ibex.
> 
> Para las de USA me lo gestiona el propio banco...
> 
> Gracias.



Mírate está página

Earnings.com: Event Calendar - Highlights

O lo buscas por ticket o por nombre


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero eso será antes o después de subir por encima de 10.X00 puntos?
> 
> Yo estoy perdido con sus conclusiones...



son objetivos probables , figuras probables 


ahora no me dira usted que no es suficiente ayuda 

objetivos probables : dar con la bajista que forma el triangulo bajista aprox 9000 , los 61,8% osea zona 9800 , toque a la bajista de medio zona 10000-10200 o pullback a la alcista de medio zona 10600-10800 .

figuras probables : H-C-H ,triangulo bajista , pullback a la alcista lo que querria decir que todavia no hemos visto la caida gorda provocada por el triangulo simetrico .

ahora yo le voy mas al triangulo bajista y como ya dije ayer colgue un buen grafico


----------



## Hank Scorpio (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mírate está página
> 
> Earnings.com: Event Calendar - Highlights
> 
> O lo buscas por ticket o por nombre



Yo añado que en Alemania suelen ser por Mayo o Abril.
En esa página están.

Aún así los de este año del DAX para que más o menos hacerse una idea:
DAX 30 best dividend yielding stocks


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un triangulo bajista señores y atencion que la bajista de este triangulo es nada mas y nada menos que la antigua bajista de medio plazo .
> 
> fijense como blai5 dice que las manos fuertes siguen vendiendo a saco



bueno como muertoviviente es buena gente , les trae el grafiquito 

cuando lleguemos a algun objetivo probable en funcion de los indicadores y de otros indices ya se vera si el objetivo probable es el verdadero 

yo veo mas probable el triangulo bajista , por cierto podrian darle algun thanks de esos a mis graficos :


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

)))

vamos vamos :Aplauso:

menuda vela 

solo decirles a los que han dejado los thanks que seran salvos


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Ea 

los cortos a la cama y sin cenar


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

pero bueno y estoooo??? hoy están jod**** el día....


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

100 puntos en el ibex

madre de dios


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente estuvo avisando que no vayan contra la tendencia , a mas de uno lo habran empalado por mucho stop loss que tenga :rolleye:

pero aun estan a tiempo aquellos que se arrepientan seran salvados


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Yahooooooooooo


----------



## largodeaqui (30 Nov 2011)

Como era aquel programa??

No te rias, que es pepon!!


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2011)

El sistema económico mundial está completamente quebrado.

Se están tomando medidas a la desesperada (China, abaratamiento de swaps, .....).

Va a reventar por algún lado.

Por mi parte, refugio e liquidez absoluta y minimización al máximo del scalp.

Suerte a los valientes.


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Nov 2011)

Esto huele mucho a eurobonos, de no ser asi no entiendo nadaaaaaa.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente estuvo avisando que no vayan contra la tendencia , a mas de uno lo habran empalado por mucho stop loss que tenga :rolleye:
> 
> pero aun estan a tiempo aquellos que se arrepientan seran salvados



pero si hace un momento decías que iba haber triangulo bajista...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Hasta los 1235 hay pista


----------



## Misterio (30 Nov 2011)

Al final las Telefónicas me van a comprar los regalos de Navidad


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Nov 2011)

Buah, menudo día, así no hay quien entre, hale, me voy al curro, que es más predecible. :rolleye:


----------



## tatur (30 Nov 2011)

joder y yo me salgo una hora antes del peponazo.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Probablemente esta era la medida de nos decían ayer... así que agarraron y luego plas! gomazo en toda la cara...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> pero si hace un momento decías que iba haber triangulo bajista...



mirese el grafico o es ¿que usted esta ciego ? triangulo bajista estamos subiendo desde la base , ahora vamos hacia la bajista que no nos dejara subir :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Los cortos están muertos y enterrados


----------



## AssGaper (30 Nov 2011)

ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE jajajajajajajja

10.000 para mi puto bolsillo jajajja.

3 contratos a futuros pensando que llegaria a 8100 y al entrar ahora mismo he cerrado posiciones abiertas ipso-facto, with COCACOLA JUMPING OUT FOR THE NARIZ XDDD

No me esperaba este MEGAPEPONAZO.

Mi broker informa de lo siguiente:

"Emisión del intermediario
30 Nov 2011 at 13:11:36 (GMT)
ATENCIÓN Tarders!!! Los bancos centrales inyectan dólares al mercado de manera coordinada!!!"

Y encima es un sinsentido por que encima esto, esta en positivo:

SPANISH GOVERNMENT GENERIC BONDS - 10 YR NOTE (GSPG10YR:IND) Index Performance - Bloomberg


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

ahi lo tiene hombre , triangulo bajista si pero todavia hay recorrido hasta aprox 9000


----------



## tatur (30 Nov 2011)

¿Alguna logica para esto?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> ¿Alguna logica para esto?



usted no lo entenderia , usted busca la logica , para encontrar la logica intentelo desde la irracionalidad y encontrara la logica


----------



## Fraction (30 Nov 2011)

Acción coordinada global para relajar la tensión financiera y que vuelva el crédito - elEconomista.es
*
Acción coordinada global para relajar la tensión financiera y que vuelva el crédito*


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

CAT cociendo un 3% en pre


----------



## @@strom (30 Nov 2011)

Grandes gestores de patrimonio en liquidez y gacelas cortas.
Peponazo que te crio y lo que queda.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (30 Nov 2011)

ha sido enchufar el pc, ibex en 8256.

me voy a preparar una infusion, ibex a 8400.

WTF?

buenas tardes, y mi pesame a los que estaban cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

La gacela corta ya no existe

Ha desaparecido como un rayo de luz en el cosmos.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Acabo de llegar a casa, ¡ y menudo espectáculo !

Dos velas de 4000 Daxies ... de a minuto :fiufiu::fiufiu: pocas veces podemos ver algo como esto...

Una reflexión: realmente las cosas tienen que estar chungas, pero chungas, para que se hayan decidido a sacar la artillería.


----------



## monicagt (30 Nov 2011)

Yo hice el otro día una pregunta parecida y un compañero del foro me comentó, que si quería usar la lógica en la bolsa que mejor me dedicara a otra cosa.

Así que me he comprado una bola de cristal en una tienda esotérica me va todo mucho mejor.





tatur dijo:


> ¿Alguna logica para esto?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

monicagt dijo:


> Yo hice el otro día una pregunta parecida y un compañero del foro me comentó, que si quería usar la lógica en la bolsa que mejor me dedicara a otra cosa.
> 
> Así que me he comprado una bola de cristal en una tienda esotérica me va todo mucho mejor.



dejandome de tonterias , esto si que tiene logica pero es un poco complicado encontrarla , pero si usted persevera lo conseguira


----------



## Diegol07 (30 Nov 2011)

se acabo la subida, el que la aprovecho felicidades. Volveremos a los infiernos que es donde debemos estar realmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Artik, Despierta, imbécil!, Fraction, ponzi, tonuel 

ustedes seran salvados


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Una reflexión: realmente las cosas tienen que estar chungas, pero chungas, para que se hayan decidido a sacar la artillería.




¿alguien pensaba que no la iban a sacar...? :rolleye:


Saludos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Artik, Despierta, imbécil!, Fraction, ponzi, tonuel
> 
> ustedes seran salvados




Hoyga, que yo he thankeado el original.


----------



## monicagt (30 Nov 2011)

Gracias, en ello estoy, aquí sentada leyendo y aprendiendo día tras día.
Para que cuando entre de verdad, no con simuladores y esas cosas, sino con mi propio dinero, ustedes no me llamen gacela, si acaso gacelilla en tono cariñoso.



muertoviviente dijo:


> dejandome de tonterias , esto si que tiene logica pero es un poco complicado encontrarla , pero si usted persevera lo conseguira


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿alguien pensaba que no la iban a sacar...? :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



ahi esta la logica amigo tonuel , usted si que sabe , las bolsas caian mucho los indicadores en extrema sobreventa y el TECNICO en buena zona de compra .

lo logico es que sacaran la artilleria no que se quedasen de brazos cruzados


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

A MTS y FCC le saco un 16% a cada una en 3 sesiones, y a Basf un 11%... Ni los más viejos del lugar...


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Dale pepon,daleeee


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Artik, Despierta, imbécil!, Fraction, ponzi, tonuel
> 
> ustedes seran salvados



:: :: :: ::
Te pido disculpa o mi señor pero é abierto un corto en Timofonica a 13.87.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Dale pepon,daleeee



Mas?? para que quiere mas?? muy pillado?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo he thankeado el original.



solo seran salvados aquellos que thankeen el quoteo 8:


----------



## Caos (30 Nov 2011)

Sí que tiene lógica que tras una inyección masiva de liquidez las bolsas recuperen el aliento un poco. Si bien como siempre sobrerreacionando respecto a otros mercados (el crudo y el oro no se han disparado tanto de momento).

Menos mal que en el nocturno hemos cerrado posiciones con beneficios en el euro, el ES y el oro cuando la sesión europea recuperaba sino ahora el enculamiento iba a ser bonito 

Para el que no esté largo ya, cuidado con subirse el último porque esto es el _"rally navideño"_ de mano de los bancos centrales. Mejor esperar que se calme la cosa y no actuar por euforia, tiempo habrá para tomar posiciones en un sentido u otro. Que nadie le entre el ansia por haberse perdido este _"brutal rally alcista"_, que esto siempre es una carrera de fondo.

¡Enhorabuena por el regalo a los largos y gacelas que estuvieron ahí!


----------



## holgazan (30 Nov 2011)

El artículo de hoy en euribor.com es muy bueno, además lo ha escrito calopez.
Todos los que especuláis en bolsa deberíais leerlo.
Álguien debería abrir un hilo colgando dicho artículo.
Yo no sé poner enlaces, si lo intento lo más probable es que me cargue todo el foro.

Buscar en Google: euribor.com


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi esta la logica amigo tonuel , usted si que sabe , las bolsas caian mucho los indicadores en extrema sobreventa y el TECNICO en buena zona de compra .
> 
> lo logico es que sacaran la artilleria no que se quedasen de brazos cruzados




Si le digo que esta semana he cargado artilleria en la cuenta de R4 para ir abriendo largos... :ouch:


y no porque sea un patriota... si no porque he decidido que me da igual ganar pastuki largo... que corto... 


Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

sinceramente todavia queda recorrido bajo mi punto de vista hasta la zona 9000 pero ojo que cualquier operativa corre bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Pulverizando maximos diarios, uno tras otro.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

El que haya piramidado cortos pensando que esto cae....

buffff


----------



## Greco (30 Nov 2011)

Todos a bordoooooooooooooo!!! Maricon el ultimo! )

El gracias es por la enhorabuena :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

A ver si pasa los 1235


----------



## largodeaqui (30 Nov 2011)

Esto va pa´rriba

Bank of America: "No hay que ser catastrofista, España no va a quebrar ni salir del euro" - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Si le digo que esta semana he cargado artilleria en la cuenta de R4 para ir abriendo largos... :ouch:
> 
> 
> y no porque sea un patriota... si no porque *he decidido que me da igual ganar pastuki largo... que corto*...
> ...



¿Pero qué puta mierda de Tonuel es este? Que me devuelvan el "león" de la derecha.


----------



## tatur (30 Nov 2011)

¿pero que no lo va a parar nadie?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Ups igual me he pasado comprando hoy, :XX: Me he equivocado con la m y la b.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Al final, como leo por ahi, volvemos a lo de siempre. Cuando se desmorona el tema, metemos una marcoinyeccion de dinero fresco para que el chiringo siga en pie y cuatro indocumentados se hinchan los bolsillos.

Mientras tanto, disfruten y aprovechen.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> ¿pero que no lo va a parar nadie?



amigo la gente quiere ganar platita , no perderla , el lado correcto es el alcista


----------



## vyk (30 Nov 2011)




----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mas?? para que quiere mas?? muy pillado?



Ibe a 4,78 y san a 5,20.....como comprendera....como se se va a 10700


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

El que le guste que vaya abriendo largos en el eurousd y los deje reposar un tiempo.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> ¿pero que no lo va a parar nadie?



estas alturas? pararlo ahora? amos... será justo lo que harán, pero antes tontear un poco... hoy nos dejan secos...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

diosmercado dijo:


> Al final, como leo por ahi, volvemos a lo de siempre. Cuando se desmorona el tema, metemos una marcoinyeccion de dinero fresco para que el chiringo siga en pie y cuatro indocumentados se hinchan los bolsillos.
> 
> Mientras tanto, disfruten y aprovechen.



a usted lo que le sucede es que quiere el fin del mundo para ya mismo , llegara pero poco a poco sin que la gente se de cuenta


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Bueee, bueee... hasta aquí llegamos, se acabó el espectáculo de la subidita. Que entren los cortífagos en 6K1, vamos, y circulen, que ya no hay nada que ver.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

tatur dijo:


> ¿pero que no lo va a parar nadie?



Me he dejado barba para la foto:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver si pasa los 1235



Tocando alrededores y para


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Me da que a alguien se le hace el chocho kalimotxo:

14:36:59 h.	

¿Qué pasa 37 y medio?	[Imprimir]	



El nuevo tirón al alza se produce, porque tras la locura alcista provocada por la acción coordinada de bancos centrales, ahora sale Monti diciendo que el Merkozy va a decir algo muy importante en los próximos días. Para los mercados eso ha sonado: El Merkozy va a dar vía libre a las compras del BCE a cambio de cesión de soberanía fiscal, que es lo que se quería. Las alzas se han acelerado.


----------



## Seren (30 Nov 2011)

¿Ya ha venido don pinpon? Enhorabuena a los premiados, yo sigo cos mis SAN, este finde cena y barra libre. No me atrevo a vender aún, esto tiene pinta como venis diciendo de impresora a tutiplen.


----------



## Greco (30 Nov 2011)

ES impresora a tutiplen, van a montar otra burbuja, pero de masa monetaria.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

bajo mi punto de vista queda recorrido al alza pero hay que tener un par de webos ya que algun susto se podrian llevar ienso:

lo suyo era cogerlo antes de los 8000 para ir tranquilo


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Greco dijo:


> ES impresora a tutiplen, van a montar otra burbuja, pero de masa monetaria.




Y que viva yo para verlo. Se sabe desde siempre que a quien acaban jodiendo es a los ahorradores. Yo no puedo cambiar el mundo en el que vivo, al menos me aprovecharé de él.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2011)

Greco dijo:


> ES impresora a tutiplen, van a montar otra burbuja, pero de masa monetaria.



De esta sólo se saldrá inflacionando como siempre ha sido.

Yo me iría preocupando qué hacer para que los ahorros no se los coma la inflación ...... y va en serio.


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Nov 2011)

que alegría para mis repsoles compradas hace 2 dias!!!


----------



## darwinn (30 Nov 2011)

Joder, si antes vendo antes sube. Enhorabuena, a partir de ahora cantaré mis movimientos para que puedan hacer los contrarios!

Hay que tomárselo a guasa que si no...


----------



## Greco (30 Nov 2011)

Que duro suena... pero es asi, si. Avisad a alguien que pueda aprovechar si considerais que se esta a tiempo...


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> De esta sólo se saldrá inflacionando como siempre ha sido.
> 
> Yo me iría preocupando qué hacer para que los ahorros no se los coma la inflación ...... y va en serio.



efectivamente, yo tambien creo que la inflaccion es el menor de los males. y además aporta un impulso de medio plazo a la bolsa, más inflacción=negocio.


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Peponada los 18.000 cada vez más cerca


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

No nos emocionesmos, los fibos funcionando a la perfeccion. Por tanto mas subida tendremos, aunque sea para salir de la sobrecenta en diario que comenta MV, pero hoy no se ha escapado nada de ningun escenario. Calmaaaaaa.


----------



## Misterio (30 Nov 2011)

Por curiosidad poner en google "acción concertada bancos centrales" es supergracioso .

Poner diferentes años desde que comenzó la crisis y es todavía más divertido.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Madre mía

El EURUSD donde se ha ido, y tiene pinta de seguir subiendo


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Por curiosidad poner en google "acción concertada bancos centrales" es supergracioso .



Magnifico amigo, que buena :XX::XX::XX:. Mes y medio despues volvemos a la misma.

Joder ademas aquel dia andaba el ibex en niveles parecidos, 8337. Que coincidencia...


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

Me parece que están esperando a que abran loa americanos... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

el 4,59 % de hace dos dias deberia ser la sesion de mayor subida del ligero rally alcista por tanto la subida de hoy deberia quedarse en 3 y algo , 4% y poco ienso:

si hoy tenemos una subida todavia mayor del 4,59% entonces podriamos irnos hasta cotas insospechadas :baba:


----------



## diosmercado (30 Nov 2011)

Este tema de Merkel y su comunicado importantiiiiisimo en unos dias me huele a euroboniatos follaculos que asusta.

El año que viene lo vamos a pasar muy bien.


----------



## Estilicón (30 Nov 2011)

El velón se ha producido tras la ruptura de los 8200. Que curioso :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

los gringos an hecho su parte ahora los boches tendran que hacer la suya , ¿ seran eurobonos o solo mas libertad para que el bce compre deuda ? 
la respuesta la saben las manos fuertes , si son eurobonos deberiamos volar con destino a los 10 miles sino lo son entonces probablemente solo a los 9000 llegaremos


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Nov 2011)

¡Uf!, por fin no voy a la JGA del Santander.

Me las he quitado de encima a 5,70, sin pérdidas, ganando pa dos cafelitos.

Quizá vuelva a picar, no sé que tienen...

Bueno, de momento que suban o bajen lo que quieran:

Yo, descanso en paz.


----------



## Estilicón (30 Nov 2011)

A los que van en largo y seguís en pérdidas, aprovechar esta subida al máximo para tratar de deshacer en las mejores condiciones posibles. Os aconsejaría poner un SL si no teneis, dejar correr la subida hasta donde os lleve e ir subiendo los SLs que tuvierais para ir asegurando menores pérdidas, no vaya a ser que igual que ha subido con fuerza se gire y vuelva a caer con igual o más virulencia.

Es solo una opinión personal dada desde el deseo de lo mejor para vuestras posiciones. Luego ya vereis vosotros.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

parece ser que to el mundo estaba corto :ouch:

ande andara MM gacelilla cosmica ienso:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Bien, bien...

IBE compradas a 4,78....orden de venta si tocan 4,89....si sube de ahí....ya que suban donde quieran...por lo menos no la pierdo.

Las SAN compradas a 5,20....pues que sigan subiendo....es posible que a 5,40 las largue...mientras tanto, que sigan subiendo.

Dale pepón, dale!!:cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Juasssssssss el señor MV se supera, gacelilla cosmica, juasssss. BBRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL rally alcista.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Nov 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Uf!, por fin no voy a la JGA del Santander.
> 
> Me las he quitado de encima a 5,70, sin pérdidas, ganando pa dos cafelitos.
> 
> ...



Y eso en que sueño dices que ha sido? porque el SAN de mis amores no toca los 5,70 desde hace tiempo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Invoca la regla 48 en la apertura por la *enorme presión alcista*


----------



## Misterio (30 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y eso en que sueño dices que ha sido? porque el SAN de mis amores no toca los 5,70 desde hace tiempo.



Máximo de hoy 5,7060


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Invoca la regla 48 en la apertura por la *enorme presión alcista*



¿ eso es broma no ? :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Nov 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Máximo de hoy 5,7060



OWNED para mi. Espera que me lo como...........................::


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y eso en que sueño dices que ha sido? porque el SAN de mis amores no toca los 5,70 desde hace tiempo.



Lo siento, no fue en un sueño, en mi móvil he sido avisado de tan feliz evento, y en mi cuenta tengo ingresados mis euritos.


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> OWNED para mi. Espera que me lo como...........................::



Para ser usted del 2006 se ha marcado un muy buen OWNEDo

No sé si sabe que por aquí pupuló una vez un tal Nico, discípulo de la Iglesia Claquiana, el cuál podía aproximarse tanto al precio máximo del día como usted no se puede llegar a imaginar.

Veo que la gente ha aprendido con su función evangelizadora, y cueste creer cómo una gacelilla consigue vender en máximos de un peponazo como el que hemos vivido, tal y como ha hecho el Tio Masclet.

Tenga fe, tenga fe....


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

IBEX:

Profit a 8.350.


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Estamos de peponazo señores, 

ArcelorMittal 13.69 +1.13	+8.95%
Gest Telecinco	4.22 +0.29	+7.35%
Fomento De Const	18.85 +1.04	+5.84%
Repsol Ypf 22.32 +1.11	+5.26%
Inditex 63.42 +3.13	+5.19%



Como los bancos se animen se va esto a 5%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Mientras tanto en Iran continuan las agresiones, y la fuga de embajadores.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

ArcelorMittal menuda volatilidad tiene ese valor :


----------



## plusvis (30 Nov 2011)

nooooooooooooooooo! Me acabo de perder esta semana este BRRRRUTAAAAL RALLY ALCISTA! ¿Por qué no se hacen las transferencias entre bancos en un solo día? 
Está claro que la semana clave fue la pasada y que tanto dolor no era merecido.

Eso sí, espero que se cumpla el mismo guión que en ocasiones pasadas para la misma actuación, y llegados a ciertos puntos todo vuelva a su senda guanista...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

el guanismo volvera siempre vuelve , pero para un rally bajista de los gordos habra que esperar algunos meses


----------



## @@strom (30 Nov 2011)

Dow superando la media de 200 sesiones. ::


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

Y recomiendo deshacer parte de la carga YA.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> Profit a 8.350.



Claca queda subida hasta 8690(61%) o se acaba a ver si puedes poner un grafico actualizado a la noche


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y recomiendo deshacer parte de la carga YA.




ok no lo vi

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Lo de telecirco y arcelol es de guasa.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Nov 2011)

Sr ghkghk, que somos el hazmerreír del IBEX, a ver si se agencia un cuidador o algo, que la cotización de BME tira menos que el servidor de calopez.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ande andara MM gacelilla cosmica ienso:




Ud. es tonto de capirote, y en su casa aún no le han informado acerca de tal particular.

Le presento mis excusas anticipadas por lo anterior, pero créame: es sumamente difícil sustraerse a su necedad. Lo intento, pero no lo consigo. De vez en cuando tengo que explotar. Ya lo siento.


----------



## Seren (30 Nov 2011)

La diferencia entre SAN y BBVA ya de 0,6.:8:. Debe ser la cantidad de peña que hay en el SAN intentando salir tras los sustos de la semana pasada. Y mientras los bancos centrales repartiendo pasta. Si lo siguen haciendo va a dar igual quien se vaya.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Será el brutal rally alcista para anunciar alguna locura los próximos días que mande al carajo la bolsa? Han sacado todos los datos, noticias, etc. de golpe.



disfrute de la subidita , ya llegara el momento de pensar en las caidas


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

Yo vuelvo a repetir que lo que está pasando es normal, un rebote, sin más. Estos días tocaba mostrarme prudente, pero mirad como hasta ahora no he hablado de cerrar nada, sino que en todo momento he hablado de profits. Es lo correcto, no fliparse e ir poco a poco, pero ya ayer dije que el SP500 seguía en modo rebote.

El IBEX simplemente ha ido hasta la siguiente zona de resistencia.


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

SAN está medio amariconado a este paso liquido BBVA esta semana y las SAN en navidad del año que viene ::


----------



## Topongo (30 Nov 2011)

Yo que llevo dentro de BME desde 19,2 tengo que decir, que es verdad que no tira cuando la cosa sube, pero los dias de guano total tampoco baja demasiado.
De hecho creo que no la he visto por debajo de 19 salvo cuando llegó el gran guano final hace unos meses.
Yo esta también la tengo para los nietos.


----------



## Caos (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> disfrute de la subidita , ya llegara el momento de pensar en las caidas



Ahorrese la condescendencia por favor, que el cierre de la bajada lo clavé con precisión la semana pasada.

No estoy diciendo que abra cortos nadie, solo son conjeturas.



Claca dijo:


> Yo vuelvo a repetir que lo que está pasando es normal, un rebote, sin más. Estos días tocaba mostrarme prudente, pero mirad como hasta ahora no he hablado de cerrar nada, sino que en todo momento he hablado de profits. Es lo correcto, no fliparse e ir poco a poco, pero ya ayer dije que el SP500 seguía en modo rebote.
> 
> El IBEX simplemente ha ido hasta la siguiente zona de resistencia.



Créame que lo de hoy no era lo esperado por mucha gente (aunque era posible otro día de 'arrastrarse por los niveles de ayer', pero no lo de hoy).

Y cambia algunas cosas, ahora habrá que ser prudente para tomar decisiones de peso.


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

Estos días estabais la mayoría muy bajistas, la gente pensando en caídas a la de ya... y así no funcionan las cosas. Están cayendo resistencias que la gente no esperaba que cayeran, desconcertando a muchos inversores ¿será algo más que un rebote?

Esta debe ser la duda para ver nuevas caídas y, desde luego, no era lo que la gente se preguntaba, que sería más bien cuándo vender para evitar verse pillado.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. es tonto de capirote, y en su casa aún no le han informado acerca de tal particular.
> 
> Le presento mis excusas anticipadas por lo anterior, pero créame: es sumamente difícil sustraerse a su necedad. Lo intento, pero no lo consigo. De vez en cuando tengo que explotar. Ya lo siento.



se le disculpa , usted aun tiene que comprender los significados de tonto y necedad pero cuidado intente aprenderlo antes de estirar la pata .

no me lo agradezca el consejo es gratis


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Ahorrese la condescendencia por favor, que el cierre de la bajada lo clavé con precisión la semana pasada.
> 
> No estoy diciendo que abra cortos nadie, solo son conjeturas.
> 
> ...



con la humildad que me caracteriza le dire que lo de hoy si me lo esperaba y lo del lunes tambien


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con la humildad que me caracteriza le dire que lo de hoy si me lo esperaba y lo del lunes tambien



Chapeau a MV :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
P.D. Excelentísimo MV y Guru de la tinieblas. :8:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Humildad que me caracteriza.....jajajajaj....es usted un grande!!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con la humildad que me caracteriza le dire que lo de hoy si me lo esperaba y lo del lunes tambien



yo creo que lo esperabamos muchos, pero lo importante es el timing... como siempre... :rolleye:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Lo que mosquea son subidas tan grandes en algunos valores del ibex....y por que no....en chihcarracos como zeltia,deoleo,etc....


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Arcelol 11,5...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Yo al muerto le doy tantos thanks como reportes. No se lo tome como algo personal.

Señor Pollastre, como andamos de niveles?

Reporte aqui sus numeros, o el señor Muertoviviente acudira a su casa a pasar una jornada con usted al ladito.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

aquí me teneis ganando pasta en bolsa... y largo... :ouch:


y mis fondos de bonos subiendo como la espuma... :baba:

Saludos :ouch:


----------



## Caos (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> yo creo que lo esperabamos muchos, pero lo importante es el timing... como siempre... :rolleye:
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Exactamente, y dependiendo mucho de como estuviese la cosa la reacción inicial, posterior, etc. sería de una forma u otra (p.ej. eso ocurre con el IBEX a 9400 y no es lo mismo). Porque las medidas de liquidez en dólares sirven para aliviar el estrés en el interbancario pero poco más (no dejan de ser prestamos, y cosas similares se anunciaron en 2008 con un rebote importante para pocos días después caer en picado).



muertoviviente dijo:


> con la humildad que me caracteriza le dire que lo de hoy si me lo esperaba y lo del lunes tambien



Todo de ayer en éste mismo hilo:



muertoviviente dijo:


> se supone que alcista , pero estoy un poco cauteloso con el volumen tan ridiculo





muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente a visto la luz y tiene musho miedo :S
> 
> habemus triangulo de la muerte :S





muertoviviente dijo:


> a ver si rajao nos deja ponernos cortos de nuevol :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora mismo podemos ir pa cualquier lado , a mi eso no me interesa eso es en el cortisimo plazo , cargar cortos es suicidoso
> 
> lo importante es coger movimientos gordos de 1k puntos o mas y ahi si le digo que vamos parriba y lo importante era decirlo en los 7600 no ahora que se que mushos tienen miedito



No sea fantasma por favor  El karma es muy cabrón y le jugará una mala pasada. Usted pensaba que subiríamos hacia arriba y que salvo en una operativa a muy corto plazo ponerse cortos era tontería, pero nada más, pero no sabía nada del peponazo de hoy, etc En cualquier caso me alegro por usted y que lo disfrute, pero a ver si tenemos más humildad real.

P.D: Sí, es que estoy tocándome un poco las pelotas ahora


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> yo creo que lo esperabamos muchos, pero lo importante es el timing... como siempre... :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



asi es señor tonuel el timing es importante , tambien lo tenia 

y porque soy humilde y me gusta compartir les dire que nos quedaremos mas o menos como estamos asi que mejor paren la mano porque poco se puede rascar


----------



## rosonero (30 Nov 2011)

Joderrrrrrrrrr con el brrrrrrrrrrrrrutal rrrrrrrrrrrralli arrrrrrrrrrcista !!!! 

Llego a casa A LAS 12 con la bici y 8.200, llego al curro y 8.400, PERO ESTO QUE ES :8:

Espero que hayan tenido suerte, yo a conformarme con mis manzanitas.

Buenas tardes y tal.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

aunque no se si habrá que cerrar la posición antes de que mi regresó al ruedo del ibex se tiña de rojo... ienso:


menudo dilema... :´(


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Exactamente, y dependiendo mucho de como estuviese la cosa la reacción inicial, posterior, etc. sería de una forma u otra (p.ej. eso ocurre con el IBEX a 9400 y no es lo mismo). Porque las medidas de liquidez en dólares sirven para aliviar el estrés en el interbancario pero poco más (no dejan de ser prestamos, y cosas similares se anunciaron en 2008 con un rebote importante para pocos días después caer en picado).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



señor caos no sacare mi grafico nuevamente , porque no quiero ownearlo busque y encontrara a que me refiero con TRIANGULO y que perfectamente el TRIANGULO nos deja margen para subir , mucho mas ayer cuando el ibex estaba en 8100


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. es tonto de capirote, y en su casa aún no le han informado acerca de tal particular.
> 
> Le presento mis excusas anticipadas por lo anterior, pero créame: es sumamente difícil sustraerse a su necedad. Lo intento, pero no lo consigo. De vez en cuando tengo que explotar. Ya lo siento.



Pollastre, sabe usted que le aprecio infinitamente mas que al zombie, pero hay que saber que interpreta un papel. Yo creo que el señor muerto viviente es mas listo de lo que parece, y juega a un juego. El mismo sabe que sus conocimientos de bolsa son si cabe menores que los mios, pero se divierte interpretando. Y por que no decirlo, sabiendo que juega a ser un risto mejide foril... yo a veces me divierto tambien.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TEF:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Objetivo alcanzado. Era un 2% tras los 13,60. 

A muy corto plazo esta es zona para tomarse un respiro, y por primera vez desde que se inció el rebote, estamos viendo chutes de volatilidad. Si pierde los 13,81 probablemente iniciará un bonito recorte.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

creo que voy a escribir en un papel 500 veces...



*...tonuel... los leoncios siempre dejamos correr las plusvalias... *



ahora vuelvo... 

Saludos


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

dedicate to Mr MV
Figarooooo, figarooooo, Bravo Bravisimo, Bravo bravisimo es todo un trader de cualidad, de cualidad de culidaaaadddddd.
:: :: ::


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg



Saludos :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Mucho no le ha costado a Texaco volver a los 100, no. 

Tocandome con mis MTS y Basf...

Hellion, BME no es de grandes atracones, ya lo sabemos. Esta es para dividendos y dinero ocioso... En 12 años via dividendos se paga sola.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

El dax esta subiendo un 5,5% lo escribo porque asi lo asimilo.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Arcelol 11,5...



Calla ,joder
que me he salido a 13,50
........me cago en tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 3 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG3YR - Bloomberg
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 5 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG5YR - Bloomberg
> Spanish Govt Generic Bonds 10 Yr Note Analysis - GSPG10YR - Bloomberg
> 
> ...



no me sea gacela aguante señor tonuel , ya esta visualizando las jugosas plusvalias 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Nov 2011)

Pues para mi primera incursión en este asunto no he salido mal parada
FCC compradas a 17,35 vendidas a 19.... no me atrevo a más un 9,51% en 7 días no está mal.
He tenido susto pero no muerte
Suerte señores


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

A votarrrrrrr:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A votarrrrrrr:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



bajista ::


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Calla ,joder
> que me he salido a 13,50
> ........me cago en tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Muy mal tío si has soportado perdidas mayores no debiste salirte mientras sube.

12% ya y telecirco 10%


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, sabe usted que le aprecio infinitamente mas que al zombie, pero hay que saber que interpreta un papel. Yo creo que el señor muerto viviente es mas listo de lo que parece, y juega a un juego. El mismo sabe que sus conocimientos de bolsa son si cabe menores que los mios, pero se divierte interpretando. Y por que no decirlo, sabiendo que juega a ser un risto mejide foril... yo a veces me divierto tambien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



En mi modesta opinión el muerto juega un papel a lo 'malvado robotnick', cambiando el 'místico' por 'tésnico' 

Pero el aura de 'salvador desinteresado de las pobres gacelas del hilo' y el autobombo hasta un nivel que llega a resultar vomitivo es bastante notable en ambos.

PD: si al menos lo hiciera de forma grotesco-burlona como mi 'siyalodeciayo' (TM) sería otra cosa


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Y los gemelitos llevan parados 1 hora, los largaré en 9000 el lunes que viene


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

El viernes pasado cerro el ibex a 7350 y ahora esta a 8446, 1094 puntos....
un 15% en 4 dias ,si ,manda cojones ,en 4 dias


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me sea gacela aguante señor tonuel , ya esta visualizando las jugosas plusvalias 8:




estar largo en el ibex es un verdadero sufrimiento para mi... :´(


pero los fondos de bonos me preocupan menos... sobre todo si te subes en el mejor momento... :Baile:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

Buenas tardes.

Corto y conciso. 
El ataque especulativo de última hora, para "forzar el plan coordinado". La banca privada cubre las posiciones.
Las pérdidas latentes son simplemente "tremendas", pero nada comparado con el beneficio aportado por la acción conjunta.

Seguimos con posiciones abiertas, mientras no digan lo contrario.


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El viernes pasado cerro el ibex a 7350 y ahora esta a 8446, 1094 puntos....
> un 15% en 4 dias ,si ,manda cojones ,en 4 dias



7650 será.

Aún así esos 1000 puntitos los vemos esta semana.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay una diferencia el robanicks suelta un nivel mistico y ya luego aunque pasen 2 años si tocan su nivel seria capaz de colgarse la medalla ::


ahora no me negara que la eh clavado , no solo dije el nivel de compra tambien adverti de las falsas caidas intradias haciendo el ridiculo incluso 

y no solo eso porque soy humilde les e entregado la figura del TRIANGULO


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Corto y conciso.
> El ataque especulativo de última hora, para "forzar el plan coordinado". La banca privada cubre las posiciones.
> ...



El SP500 ha llegado ya al objetivo que di ayer si se pasaban los 1215, estando sobre los 1240 cumpliendo con el HCHi. Ahora lo que hay que ver es que está muy cerca del techo del canal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Corto y conciso.
> El ataque especulativo de última hora, para "forzar el plan coordinado". La banca privada cubre las posiciones.
> ...



Ay ma, quien esta en el hilo. Es la señal.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Nov 2011)

Hola, soy el de las 27000 SAN, falta mucho para llegar a 9 ??? este puto autobus me esta volviendo loco, no haqce mas que entrar y salir gente.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El SP500 ha llegado ya al objetivo que di ayer si se pasaban los 1215, estando sobre los 1240 cumpliendo con el HCHi. Ahora lo que hay que ver es que está muy cerca del techo del canal.



:no:... NO me sea aguafiestas por diossss... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Hola, soy el de las 27000 SAN, falta mucho para llegar a 9 ??? este puto autobus me esta volviendo loco, no haqce mas que entrar y salir gente.



Salte en 6.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Corto y conciso.
> El ataque especulativo de última hora, para "forzar el plan coordinado". La banca privada cubre las posiciones.
> ...



corto y conciso cierre los cortos lo digo de buena fe


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Salte en 6.



El mejor momento de saltar del tren ya sabe que es cuando está en marcha... ::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Sé que raro era decir una que no fuera a subir con lo que estamos viviendo esta semana, pero si los cálculos no me fallan, MTS lleva un ¡¡¡¡23%!!!! de revalorización desde el punto de entrada de Claca. 21% en mi caso por ansioso.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto y conciso cierre los cortos lo digo de buena fe



me parece que aquí no hay nadie corto hamijo... ir contra todos los bancos centrales está muy mal visto... 8:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (30 Nov 2011)

oommmm ... oo mmmmm

detecto un nivel energético vibracional bastante bajo en su comentario

hagáselo mirar 

oommmmm mmm


:: 



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Salte en 6.



De aqui no me baja ni dios, he venido con mi traje de las bodas y unos calzoncillos, no tengo mas ropa, me lo he jugado todo


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> El mejor momento de saltar del tren ya sabe que es cuando está en marcha... ::



No sé en que nivel las tiene pero partiendo de 5,60 ya serían +10000 €, para pipas da no?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> De aqui no me baja ni dios, he venido con mi traje de las bodas y unos calzoncillos, no tengo mas ropa, me lo he jugado todo



que cabron  muy buena madre :XX:


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto y conciso cierre los cortos lo digo de buena fe



Era la señal que esperaba, me pongo en sus manos, pero no me vaya a cambiar de opinión dentro de 20 minutos.:S


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> No sé en que nivel las tiene pero partiendo de 5,60 ya serían +10000 €, para pipas da no?



18,000 a 5,52
9,000 a 5,26


Soy del PP, para Paella tengo, pero pa putas aun no me llega


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Señor MM una palabra suya bastara para aleccionarnos. Es usted la señal de los 10.700¿?


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Y T5 adelanta por la derecha a MTS, ñiummmm 13% ::


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> me parece que aquí no hay nadie corto hamijo... ir contra todos los bancos centrales está muy mal visto... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Aquí es posible, pero hay muchas posiciones abiertas de los gordos, precisamente para forzar los BC, como ya he explicado hace unos post.

Siguen metiendo presión.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

esto no esta gustando nada , gacelas poniendose largas , esto no puede ser bueno :

sigo largo pero con cautela


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor MM una palabra suya bastara para aleccionarnos. Es usted la señal de los 10.700¿?




Si nos hacen deshacer posiciones, ni lo dude. 

P.D. Me voy que me lían y tengo mucho trabajo. Es entrar y empezar a partirse el pecho. Nos vemos pronto, con probabilidad mañana será otro día para enmarcar.


----------



## MarketMaker (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto no esta gustando nada , gacelas poniendose largas , esto no puede ser bueno :
> 
> sigo largo pero con cautela




Esta vez no ha tardado ni cinco minutos, ya me ha dejado solo en el desierto:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Em, largo o corto, como lo enmarco?


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Me huelo que en corto...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Esta vez no ha tardado ni cinco minutos, ya me ha dejado solo en el desierto:8:



tranquilo aqui seguimos largos es solo que tanta gacela ganando dinero me hace pensar ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Como entre el señor Fran200, me queda claro el asunto, vaya si me queda claro el asunto.


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Pues... si los cortos aguantan y los largos recogen beneficios...


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Aquí es posible, pero hay muchas posiciones abiertas de los gordos, precisamente para forzar los BC, como ya he explicado hace unos post.
> 
> Siguen metiendo presión.




como empiecen a cerrar cortos en SAN y TEF si que nos vamos a reir... )


Saludos )


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como entre el señor Fran200, me queda claro el asunto, vaya si me queda claro el asunto.



El que nos falla es RafaXL... de haber estado él, no nos hubieran pillado a contrapie...


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tranquilo aqui seguimos largos es solo que tanta gacela ganando dinero me hace pensar ienso:




las gacelas ya saltaron del tren hace mucho... y desplumadas... 8:


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> oommmm ... oo mmmmm
> 
> detecto un nivel energético vibracional bastante bajo en su comentario
> 
> ...



Está ud. buscando las vibraciones que no son, lo único que digo es que si quiere hacer tonterías que al menos las haga con estilo


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> las gacelas ya saltaron del tren hace mucho... y desplumadas... 8:



aguante tonuel , es usted un leon joven solo tiene dos caminos convertirse en un todopoderoso leon adulto o que le deje sin huevos otro leon adulto


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> las gacelas ya saltaron del tren hace mucho... y desplumadas... 8:



Entonces quedan los leoncios y los ludopatas alcoholicos ginebreros

Y alguno ha hablado por ahí de putas....


----------



## sirpask (30 Nov 2011)

¿Alquien se puso ayer corto en T5 ? XDD... joder con los Bancos centrales.. Si al final van a tener ellos los billetes de 500 que nadie ve jeje

El que comprara el viernes... se ha llevado bastantes perras..


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Entonces quedan los leoncios y los ludopatas alcoholicos ginebreros
> 
> Y alguno ha hablado por ahí de putas....



¿montamos un plato de 'Salvame'?
:XX::XX:


----------



## Estilicón (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Em, largo o corto, como lo enmarco?



A mi me ha parecido entender que 'los gordos' tienen posiciones abiertas en corto y que están 'presionando'. Si le mandan cerrar esas posiciones, cerrarían esos cortos y el ibex iba a salir disparado hacia arriba como el sputnik.

Seguramente, no he dado ni una. Me faltan tablas para descifrar estos mensajes. Con el tiempo igual lo cojo::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Entonces quedan los leoncios y los ludopatas alcoholicos ginebreros
> 
> Y alguno ha hablado por ahí de putas....




Pues si no soy un leoncio y sigo dentro.... ¿qué insinúa usted que soy? :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido entender que 'los gordos' tienen posiciones abiertas en corto y que están 'presionando'. Si le mandan cerrar esas posiciones, cerrarían esos cortos y el ibex iba a salir disparado hacia arriba como el sputnik.
> 
> Seguramente, no he dado ni una. Me faltan tablas para descifrar estos mensajes. Con el tiempo igual lo cojo::



MM es ambiguo , pero ya se le advirtio que cerrara los cortos y el que avisa no es traidor


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> A mi me ha parecido entender que 'los gordos' tienen posiciones abiertas en corto y que están 'presionando'. Si le mandan cerrar esas posiciones, cerrarían esos cortos y el ibex iba a salir disparado hacia arriba como el sputnik.
> 
> Seguramente, no he dado ni una. Me faltan tablas para descifrar estos mensajes. Con el tiempo igual lo cojo::



Gracias por traducir.

A mi con su sola presencia hoy ya me deja claro que vamos a subir. Cuando ha entrado MM y ha bajado el ibex? Nunca. El y el señor Fran200 tienen la tecla de subir.


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues si no soy un leoncio y sigo dentro.... ¿qué insinúa usted que soy? :XX:



Espere,que yo tambien me estoy haciendo esa pregunta....

Jejee


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Voy a meter algo de lujo en la cartera...

Tiffany & Co.: NYSE:TIF quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

De lujo hubiese sido tener más líquido para sus Caterpillar.


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Yo voy corto con TEF a 13.87.
En plan BANZAIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Yo voy corto con TEF a 13.87.
> En plan BANZAIIIIIIIIIII



Te vas a forrar yendo a contratendencia ::


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

Artik dijo:


> Yo voy corto con TEF a 13.87.
> En plan BANZAIIIIIIIIIII



así me gusta... 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

como ya dije en un par de post , subiriamos entre un 3 y algo y un 4 y poco , tambien dije cuando hibamos cerca del 4 que ya poco habia que rascar por hoy  

y porque soy humilde mis predicciones se an cumplido subimos un 3,96 % 

y quiero advertir a los cortos que no tendra porvenir su resistencia al poderio de los largos :no:


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como ya dije en un par de post , subiriamos entre un 3 y algo y un 4 y poco , tambien dije cuando hibamos cerca del 4 que ya poco habia que rascar por hoy
> 
> y porque soy humilde mis predicciones se an cumplido subimos un 3,96 %
> 
> y quiero advertir a los cortos que no tendra porvenir su resistencia al poderio de los largos :no:



Talibán ortográfico.


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como ya dije en un par de post , subiriamos entre un 3 y algo y un 4 y poco , tambien dije cuando hibamos cerca del 4 que ya poco habia que rascar por hoy
> 
> y porque soy humilde mis predicciones se an cumplido subimos un 3,96 %
> 
> y quiero advertir a los cortos que no tendra porvenir su resistencia al poderio de los largos :no:



PECATA Corre, aparece, hibamos. No puedo leer más


----------



## Jamóncontomate (30 Nov 2011)

Ghk, necesitamos un empujón.

Invertir en la bolsa de madrid ( espaola ) y en fondos de inversion con Ahorro Corporacion


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como ya dije en un par de post , subiriamos entre un 3 y algo y un 4 y poco , tambien dije cuando hibamos cerca del 4 que ya poco habia que rascar por hoy
> 
> y porque soy humilde mis predicciones se an cumplido subimos un 3,96 %
> 
> y quiero advertir a los cortos que no tendra porvenir su resistencia al poderio de los largos :no:



Como no aproveches esta semana para vender te van a poner el ojete mas rojo que el culo de un mandril

Recurda,ya se lo dije a pollastre
Aqui el unico que sabe es el que gana dinero(o mas bien consigue no perderlo a medio o largo plazo),yo practicamente me he recuperado de mis perdidas
poca cosa queda.

Cosas veredes Sancho


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2011)

Ajetreo dijo:


> PECATA Corre, aparece, hibamos



Claramente se le dan mejor los números::


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Talibán ortográfico.



espero que ademas de orto-grafia usted tenga algo de conocimiento , no se vaya al otro lado sin saber lo minimo indispensable amigo se lo digo de corazon


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Claramente se le dan mejor los números::



Me parece a mi que entre lo que paso la semana pasada y lo que llevamos de esta de poca ayuda sirve el AT ,aqui hay que usar el PMC(por mis cojones) para 
acertar en algo


----------



## atman (30 Nov 2011)

Pues yo, sinceramente... creo que el problema... es que MV no se toma la medicación. 

Ale, ya lo he dicho!


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Te vas a forrar yendo a contratendencia ::



:8: y nadie me dijo nada??????


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece a mi que entre lo que paso la semana pasada y lo que llevamos de esta de poca ayuda sirve el AT ,aqui hay que usar el PMC(por mis cojones) para
> acertar en algo



usted no lo vio pero hubo AT


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Ano Tetas sí.


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

Al mercado se entra con dos cojones... si no mejor quedarse fuera... 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Bueno amigos ya esta bien de tonterias , no es soberbia ni es nada de eso simplemente no me gusta que me vacilen con la ortografia , lo admito de tanto usar internet ya ni me recuerdo como se escriben algunas palabras pero no insulte la inteligencia de un ser humano medio , eso con un par de semanas se arregla en cambio se que muchos que escriben perfectamente son unos perfectos ignorantes , aun asi pienso que son seres humanos ienso: 

la figura del TRIANGULO pienso es la correcta el que la vea y este de acuerdo que la siga bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me parece a mi que entre lo que paso la semana pasada y lo que llevamos de esta de poca ayuda sirve el AT ,aqui hay que usar el PMC(por mis cojones) para
> acertar en algo



Ya, claro... joder, te colgué el puto giro en tiempo real, con la figura de vuelta dibujada en el gráfico antes de que se activase. ¿Recuerdas la bola de cristal? Pues eso.

El AT falla, pero pone las probabilidades a nuestro favor. He ido comentado a diario donde poner los profits desde que se giró el IBEX, con lo que de 680 a 350 (mínimo asegurado salvo gapazo a la baja) son unos cuantos puntos gracias a eso que poca ayuda ofrece. 

En fin...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Me voy a meditar sobre lo dicho por MM, a la noche les leo.


----------



## Artik (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya, claro... joder, te colgué el puto giro en tiempo real, con la figura de vuelta dibujada en el gráfico antes de que se activase. ¿Recuerdas la bola de cristal? Pues eso.
> 
> El AT falla, pero pone las probabilidades a nuestro favor. He ido comentado a diario donde poner los profits desde que se giró el IBEX, con lo que de 680 a 350 (mínimo asegurado salvo gapazo a la baja) son unos cuantos puntos gracias a eso que poca ayuda ofrece.
> 
> En fin...



:Aplauso:

El hombre nunca mira al cielo porque siempre lo tiene a la vista


----------



## Mulder (30 Nov 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

La jornada de hoy no ha sido gacelera, más bien todo lo contrario, se han visto muchas compras y de gran calado en cuanto a volumen, hoy no voy a aburrir con cifras pero los leoncios han acumulado a base de bien y a pecho descubierto (nada de camuflajes). Aunque hemos tenido algunas ventas para pillar beneficios intradía pero lo gordo se ha quedado dentro.

En subasta han comprado nada más y nada menos que 518 contratos, lo cual demuestra que van muy en serio.

En resumen, todo indica que nos vamos a ir más arriba mañana y que no hay dudas con el entorno alcista que tenemos, mañana nos toca más fiesta, al menos (como siempre) en el gap y/o la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## J-Z (30 Nov 2011)

Botin ha hecho el ridi en robasta, que aprenda de su primo.


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Bueno amigos ya esta bien de tonterias , no es soberbia ni es nada de eso simplemente no me gusta que me vacilen con la ortografia , lo admito de tanto usar internet *ya ni me recuerdo* como se escriben algunas palabras pero no insulte la inteligencia de un ser humano medio , eso con un par de semanas se arregla en cambio se que muchos que escriben perfectamente son unos perfectos ignorantes , aun asi pienso que son seres humanos ienso:
> 
> la figura del TRIANGULO pienso es la correcta el que la vea y este de acuerdo que la siga bajo su propio riesgo



Este uso de "recordar" es típico de países americanos y partes muy concretas de España. El error gramatical le será perdonado porque su avatar nos indica que pueda tener usted origen andino, como su gato (que no se si es un bicho de esa zona).
Para un uso más formal Real Academia Española 

Yo soy de Ciencias, así que no se que estoy haciendo googleando la RAE:


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me voy a meditar sobre lo dicho por MM, a la noche les leo.



Ese señor lleva un Daytona? :baba:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me voy a meditar sobre lo dicho por MM, a la noche les leo.



No me negarán que "Don Emilio" (así le llaman en el banco el 99% de los empleados) tiene un gusto exquisito para los relojes:rolleye:

8.000 eypos de reloj

+3,48% el SP500:Aplauso:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Ese señor lleva un Daytona? :baba:



Exacto, y casi siempre lo lleva....es más, no le recuerdo otroienso:


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No me negarán que "Don Emilio" (así le llaman en el banco el 99% de los empleados) tiene un gusto exquisito para los relojes:rolleye:
> 
> 8.000 eypos de reloj
> 
> +3,48% el SP500:Aplauso:





Puede que sea el de 22.000 euripides.ienso:

Pero no logro distinguir las agujas rojas...ese detalle son 14.000 euros de diferencia.

Edit: Es el "bueno" en el dial no solo lleva índices, lleva numeración.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ghk, necesitamos un empujón.
> 
> Invertir en la bolsa de madrid ( espaola ) y en fondos de inversion con Ahorro Corporacion



¿Ya ve la que ha liado, don ghkghk? Ha dejado la acción sin flotación, y ahora ya no nos quieren en el IBEX. Ahora que se va a hacer las Alemanias, tendrá que opar deutsche boerse para que nos admitan en el DAX.


----------



## pollastre (30 Nov 2011)

Sr. Ghkghk, incluso aunque tuviera Ud. razón (que, la verdad, creo que la tiene) la locura del loco debe tener sus límites. Reirse de los foreros, ridiculizar sus plusvalías, arrogarse casualidades como éxitos propios, blandir la ignorancia propia como logro personal.... y ahora denostar públicamente al Sr. MarketMaker. 

Ya es lo que me quedaba por ver. 

Hay veces que tengo que recordarle al Sr. MV mis "querencias" hacia su forma de actuar, ya le digo.

Por lo demás, sin novedad, no hay problema.



ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, sabe usted que le aprecio infinitamente mas que al zombie, pero hay que saber que interpreta un papel. Yo creo que el señor muerto viviente es mas listo de lo que parece, y juega a un juego. El mismo sabe que sus conocimientos de bolsa son si cabe menores que los mios, pero se divierte interpretando. Y por que no decirlo, sabiendo que juega a ser un risto mejide foril... yo a veces me divierto tambien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Puede que sea el de 22.000 euripides.ienso:
> 
> Pero no logro distinguir las agujas rojas...ese detalle son 14.000 euros de diferencia.
> 
> Edit: Es el "bueno" en el dial no solo lleva índices, lleva numeración.



Por aquí dicen que es el de acero maquinaria zenith

Emilio Botín con un Daytona - Página 4


Sobre maquinaria Zenith

*"i es lo de la maquina Zenith? ah.. pues si es eso pues si existieron, los primeros Daytona automaticos usaron una base Zenith el primero pero la modificaron tanto que ni los de zenith la reconocian, eso si la base era zenith pero el resultado fué mejorar un calibre y aportar un calibre diferente a lo que había en aquel momento ya que rolex "y como la gran mayoria de marcas" no tenian un calibre cronografico manufactura y como el primero era y es un calibre bueno pues lo "adoptaron" para los Daytonas automaticos, pero a partir del año 2000 rolex ya fabricó su propio calibre.

Este es el resultado final del calibre zenit cuando ha pasado por las manos de rolex, ellos lo denominan 4030 y es el que lleva el Daytona del enlace."*

Daytona maquinaria Zenith


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Nov 2011)

Bueno, y el campo de minas para mañana será?

Porque si no entiendo mal al Sr. MM esto querrá irse MUY arriba.

Leyendo post pasados y viendo que con sus apariciones en días/semanas esto subía del orden de 1.000 puntos, podríamos rondar los 9400/9600.

Pero por mas que lo intento...me da pánico abrir posiciones. Y mas después de perder 10€ en un día tan fácil como hoy(bueno para mi no fue fácil, sigo los indicadores como si Mesías fuesen, y hoy hacían lo que querían los nenes grandes  )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Lleva un 16520, a cotizacion actual unos 7000-9000 euros, aunque si añadimos que lo ha llevado el Sr.Emilio Botin igual varia el precio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Por aquí dicen que es el de acero maquinaria zenith
> 
> Emilio Botín con un Daytona - Página 4
> 
> ...



El calibre 4030 alojado en los 16520 tenía como base el calibre 400 de Zenith.
Rolex le practicaba más de 300 modificaciones para adaptarlo a sus criterios, entre los que están el cambio completo del escape. Es un gran movimiento pero que técnicamente tiene menos soluciones que el nuevo 4130.

Los modleos 16520 se cotizan más... simplemente porque no se fabrican, llegando algunos versiones a los 14.000-15.000 €. En estos momentos.


----------



## FranR (30 Nov 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Corto y conciso.
> El ataque especulativo de última hora, para "forzar el plan coordinado". La banca privada cubre las posiciones.
> ...



Según esto mantienen posiciones en corto abiertas. Se supone que esta gente aguantan movimientos muy amplios a la contra, si tienen clara una tendencia a medio. Para mucho volumen tenemos que cambiar el chip, no pueden hacer movimientos "relámpago".

Parece ser que ahora mismo mantiene esto arriba la acción de los BC, si estos aflojan, que supongo que lo harán, se vendrá abajo.

Los privados ganan (lo ha dicho MM). Ahora con la decisión de los BC ganan y cuando baje el efecto "adrenalina, seguramente ganaran, con una bajada fuerte.

Esa es mi lectura.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Vaya sensación más agridulce. Grácias a mis nuevos conocimientos adquiridos decidí un buen punto de entrada en Thyssen. 16.67€, como ya posteé. Mínimo del viernes. Ya saben que quité la orden. Ya saben como está la cosa 19.12€.

Cada vez que abro el prorealrime o leo a vuesas señorías, tengo una sensación...como explicarla...que diántres, os pego una foto algo photoshopeada de la cara que se me ha quedado:


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Nov 2011)

Entonces próximos movimientos al alza con el culo prieto(stop cercanos) esperando que se rompa la goma.


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Entonces próximos movimientos al alza con el culo prieto(stop cercanos) esperando que se rompa la goma.



Esto es muy jodido.

Por ejemplo hoy...con SL ajustado....a primera hora nos habría saltado...pero vamos, el stop se habría ido a tan a tomar por culo como nuestro teclado cuando viésemos que luego se dispara todo para arriba...

A mi personalmente me da miedo poner stop nada más abrir el mercado...prefiero perder unos euros antes que la bajada sea falsa y se me quede peor cara de la que se le ha quedado a nuestro pirata GT:|

De todas formas, no se alteren, MM ha dicho que mañana se pasará por aquí, no?

Ha habido algún día que este señor se pasara por el hilo y esto bajase? Habrá que arriesgarse...yo de momento no pongo stop, ya veremos...8:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El calibre 4030 alojado en los 16520 tenía como base el calibre 400 de Zenith.
> Rolex le practicaba más de 300 modificaciones para adaptarlo a sus criterios, entre los que están el cambio completo del escape. Es un gran movimiento pero que técnicamente tiene menos soluciones que el nuevo 4130.
> 
> Los modleos 16520 se cotizan más... simplemente porque no se fabrican, llegando algunos versiones a los 14.000-15.000 €. En estos momentos.



Anda que no vea lo raro que hablan ustedes los relojeros, y la faena que dan. Mardito Punzón de Ginebra y todas sus pijotadas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Nov 2011)

Si reconozco que es un tema que visualmente gana bastante:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Ghk, necesitamos un empujón.
> 
> Invertir en la bolsa de madrid ( espaola ) y en fondos de inversion con Ahorro Corporacion



Dios... no quiero tener que buscar a BME en las catacumbas... No creo que eso afecte ni positiva ni negativamente a su cotización o beneficios, pero es un engorro porque en el broker desde el móvil no sé ni dónde está el Continuo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Según esto mantienen posiciones en corto abiertas. Se supone que esta gente aguantan movimientos muy amplios a la contra, si tienen clara una tendencia a medio. Para mucho volumen tenemos que cambiar el chip, no pueden hacer movimientos "relámpago".
> 
> Parece ser que ahora mismo mantiene esto arriba la acción de los BC, si estos aflojan, que supongo que lo harán, se vendrá abajo.
> 
> ...



TRIANGULO bajista amigo , las manos realmente fuertes continuan bajistas , porque cuando rompamos el TRIANGULO tendremos guanazo de los buenos :Aplauso:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Se acuerdan de hace 3 anios,donde se hablaba del fin del capitalismo,etc,etc....san a 3,9....se iba a acabar el mundo....y de ahí se subio hasta ver a san a 11.


En esa epoca se decia que aun no se habia visto suelo...que faltaba "la tercera pata bajista".

Es posible que ocurra igual? Que hayamos visto minimos de un par de anios?

O esta vez al estar jodidos los estamos y no empresas,va en serio el asunto?

Firmado:una gacela que compro san a 5 y suenia con verla a 10. Sueños son?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se acuerdan de hace 3 anios,donde se hablaba del fin del capitalismo,etc,etc....san a 3,9....se iba a acabar el mundo....y de ahí se subio hasta ver a san a 11.
> 
> 
> En esa epoca se decia que aun no se habia visto suelo...que faltaba "la tercera pata bajista".
> ...



amigo aun no hemos visto " pata bajista " aun pero pronto la veremos , pero cuidado no vaya a estirar la pata


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Se acuerdan de hace 3 anios,donde se hablaba del fin del capitalismo,etc,etc....san a 3,9....se iba a acabar el mundo....y de ahí se subio hasta ver a san a 11.
> 
> 
> En esa epoca se decia que aun no se habia visto suelo...que faltaba "la tercera pata bajista".
> ...



Entonces la economia no estaba mal,ahora estamos en las puertas de la ruina
la realidad es una mierda y o cambia la realidad o cambia la bolsa,las dos cosas tienen que confluir en el tiempo


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero que ademas de orto-grafia usted tenga algo de conocimiento , no se vaya al otro lado sin saber lo minimo indispensable amigo se lo digo de corazon



jaja

pero que dices tú?...


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2011)

Señores

Cogeremos las escaleras hacia el cielo

Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven (Subtitulos Español) HQ - YouTube

o la carretera al infierno

AC/DC - Highway To Hell subtitulado al español - YouTube

Personalmente preferiría ir por las escaleras ya que aun no he recibido una oferta firme para un bmw, y claro si hay que ir se va, pero mejor con clase no?

Un saludo foreros

Pd: Ahora en serio hacia donde vamos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

se viene la " pata de elefante " ) :abajo:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores
> 
> Cogeremos las escaleras hacia el cielo
> 
> ...



AC/DC - Highway To Hell subtitulado al español - YouTube


----------



## monicagt (30 Nov 2011)

Pero que ha pasado?
Joder, me voy a pasar la tarde por ahí, y cuando vuelvo veo el IBEX disparado hasta el infinito y más allá.
:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

señor MM no vaya a cerrar los cortos justo antes del guano :: 

se le advirtio , cuando le entre el acojone por las subidas puede cometer un grave error , por su bien cierre los cortos ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señor MM no vaya a cerrar los cortos justo antes del guano ::
> 
> se le advirtio , cuando le entre el acojone por las subidas puede cometer un grave error , por su bien cierre los cortos ienso:



En serio le esta dando consejo al señor MM?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> En serio le esta dando consejo al señor MM?



Parece que si


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Se me acabó hace tiempo el dinero ficticio de IGMarkets....si no, le metía todo al SP500 poniéndome corto...veremos qué pasa de aquí al cierre:cook:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se viene la " pata de elefante " ) :abajo:



así que le ha gustado lo de la pata:XX::XX:

la pata bajista elefantista:ouch:


----------



## bcnmarin (30 Nov 2011)

A mi lo comentado por el sr MM me hace pensar que los "cortos gordos" no van a aguantar otros 1000 puntos en contra (9400), con lo cual, cambiarián sus posiciones y se producirá el "efecto tunel" hasta los 10700.

No hace falta que diga que esto no tiene ningún fundamento técnico, es el producto de mi poca compresión y vagaje en bolsa.

Haya paz entre los conforeros de este gran hilo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

Sr. MV,

La verdad que me parto el pecho con usted. Pero me da a mi que usted no entiende, o no quiere entender, lo que el sr. MM nos ha posteado. 

¿Cree usted que un buen control de balón se hace con la espinilla o acomodando el pie? Pues eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Nov 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. MV,
> 
> La verdad que me parto el pecho con usted. Pero me da a mi que usted no entiende, o no quiere entender, lo que el sr. MM nos ha posteado.
> 
> ¿Cree usted que un buen control de balón se hace con la espinilla o acomodando el pie? Pues eso.



yo solo estoy advirtiendo , llevo varios dias advirtiendo y prefiero pasarme con las advertencias antes que ver en la ruina a algun compañero del foro .

pero bueno ya veo que empiezo a ser molesto asi que advertidos quedais


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo solo estoy advirtiendo , llevo varios dias advirtiendo y prefiero pasarme con las advertencias antes que ver en la ruina a algun compañero del foro .
> 
> pero bueno ya veo que empiezo a ser molesto asi que advertidos quedais



No me malinterprete, un foro está para eso. Para compartir opiniones. Luego cada uno tomará sus propias decisiones basándose en su propio razonamiento y en las opiniones de otros que considere oportunas en función del _tracking-record _ del forero que la ha formulado.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

Caterpillar Inc.: NYSE:CAT quotes & news - Google Finance

Casi un 8%


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

¿alguien entiende la diferencia que se ha formado entre los gemelos?
es 0,6,mucha tela.Aqui falla algo
Al que le bajan de AA- a A+ SUBE UNA BURRADA y el otro que sigue igual apenas subeienso:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguien entiende la diferencia que se ha formado entre los gemelos?
> es 0,6,mucha tela.Aqui falla algo
> Al que le bajan de AA- a A+ SUBE UNA BURRADA y el otro que sigue igual apenas subeienso:



Hay un hilo por el general que habla sobre los CDS del SAN....están subiendo sin motivo parente, es más, hoy han superado por primera vez en mucho tiempo a los del reino de Ejpañaaa:


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hay un hilo por el general que habla sobre los CDS del SAN....están subiendo sin motivo parente, es más, hoy han superado por primera vez en mucho tiempo a los del reino de Ejpañaaa:



Los bancos están MUERTOS. Les han dado un poco más de oxígeno (la última bombona) y llegarán un poco más lejos.

El sistema está quebrado y eso no lo va a cambiar ni dios.

No permitan que las ramas no del deje ver el bosque. Queda muuuuucho que ver.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hay un hilo por el general que habla sobre los CDS del SAN....están subiendo sin motivo parente, es más, hoy han superado por primera vez en mucho tiempo a los del reino de Ejpañaaa:



Eso de los cds es una gilipollez,el san es un dinosaurio que mueve mas pasta que España y Grecia juntos
Supongo que estare equivocado pero podria pensar que hay algun leoncio acumulando papel y no quiere que suba mucho deprisa......ienso:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Hay un hilo por el general que habla sobre los CDS del SAN....están subiendo sin motivo parente, es más, hoy han superado por primera vez en mucho tiempo a los del reino de Ejpañaaa:



Aquí se lo dejo señores

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...265789-cuidado-con-el-banco-de-santander.html


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso de los cds es una gilipollez,el san es un dinosaurio que mueve mas pasta que España y Grecia juntos
> Supongo que estare equivocado pero podria pensar que hay algun leoncio acumulando papel y no quiere que suba mucho deprisa......ienso:



Imagino que habrá gente que piense que los CDS no son una gilipollez...tengo entendido que mueven muchísima pasta, y no de alegres a la vez que valientes gacelillas precisamente.


----------



## atlanterra (30 Nov 2011)

Joder que subidón...

¿Nos olvidamos de los cortos por un tiempo? ¿pensais que puede volverse a corto plazo?


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Imagino que habrá gente que piense que los CDS no son una gilipollez...tengo entendido que mueven muchísima pasta, y no de alegres a la vez que valientes gacelillas precisamente.



CDS , BBVA 403 calificacion A+

cds san 398 calif AA-

El san sube 2% y bbva UN 5,84% ¿POR QUE?

Estamos en las mismas,no lo entiendo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

Todo según lo previsto, vela alcista el viernes, confirmación el lunes (lo dije el lunes Janus..), parada (ayer todo noticias guanistas apocalípticas y los que creemos que hay la misma correlación entre el precio y la noticia que entre una mandarina y un lenguado, advertíamos lo contrario. En realidad, los precios construyen la noticia), continuación de tendencia...Cómo seguimos? aún no hay optimismo, el tobogán de los 6000 está en el taller, cerquita de terminarse, pero tardarán en sacarlo. Cómo atraer a las gacelas para que se suban a él después? en realidad, mucha gacela no ha cogido este tren, luego lo lógico es que ya mañana pasadas unas horas, comience un ajuste sobre el 38,2% o 50% de la subida, eso, una paradita y la vuelta a la subida posterior, animaría al rebaño timorato. La gente necesita ilusionarse de que todo irá a mejor.
Por cierto, Viscofan (la del HCH bestial en máximos históricos, apenas ha subido a pesar de la recomendación de Hódar, el mayor fabricante de gacelas), estamos a 0,4-0,6 ptos del objetivo en TEF, a 0,2-0,3 muy cerquita del objetivo en BBVA y a 0,1 del objetivo en SAN. Creo que lo conseguiremos (es decir, el 15 % prometido en el cortísimo plazo), quizás no mañana, pero si en unas sesiones.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Nov 2011)

Me hacen leer un montón de páginas y encima tengo que corregir:



bcnmarin dijo:


> No hace falta que diga que esto no tiene ningún fundamento técnico, es el producto de mi poca compresión y vagaje en bolsa.



bagaje.

(Del fr. bagage, carga, este de bague, y este del gót. *bagga, paquete; cf. al. Biegen).


1. m. equipaje (‖ conjunto de cosas que se llevan en los viajes).

2. m. Conjunto de conocimientos o noticias de que dispone alguien. Bagaje intelectual, artístico.

3. m. Equipaje militar de un ejército o tropa en marcha.

4. m. Bestia que, para conducir el equipaje militar y en ocasiones algunos individuos del ejército y sus familias, se tomaba en los pueblos por vía de carga concejil, pero mediante remuneración.

5. m. Ec. Persona simple, inútil, torpe. U. t. c. adj.




muertoviviente dijo:


> como ya dije en un par de post , subiriamos entre un 3 y algo y un 4 y poco , tambien dije cuando hibamos cerca del 4 que ya poco habia que rascar por hoy
> 
> y porque soy humilde mis predicciones se an cumplido subimos un 3,96 %
> 
> y quiero advertir a los cortos que no tendra porvenir su resistencia al poderio de los largos :no:





atman dijo:


> efectivamente, yo tambien creo que la inflaccion es el menor de los males. y además aporta un impulso de medio plazo a la bolsa, más inflacción=negocio.



Voy a llorar... :´´´´´´(


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Joder que subidón...
> 
> ¿Nos olvidamos de los cortos por un tiempo? ¿pensais que puede volverse a corto plazo?



Yo creo que no durante un buen tiempo


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2011)

el camino hacia los diecisietemiles es inescrutable...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Todo según lo previsto, vela alcista el viernes, confirmación el lunes (lo dije el lunes Janus..), parada (ayer todo noticias guanistas apocalípticas y los que creemos que hay la misma correlación entre el precio y la noticia que entre una mandarina y un lenguado, advertíamos lo contrario. En realidad, los precios construyen la noticia), continuación de tendencia...Cómo seguimos? aún no hay optimismo, el tobogán de los 6000 está en el taller, cerquita de terminarse, pero tardarán en sacarlo. Cómo atraer a las gacelas para que se suban a él después? en realidad, mucha gacela no ha cogido este tren, luego lo lógico es que ya mañana pasadas unas horas, comience un ajuste sobre el 38,2% o 50% de la subida, eso, una paradita y la vuelta a la subida posterior, animaría al rebaño timorato. La gente necesita ilusionarse de que todo irá a mejor.
> Por cierto, Viscofan (la del HCH bestial en máximos históricos, apenas ha subido a pesar de la recomendación de Hódar, el mayor fabricante de gacelas), estamos a 0,4-0,6 ptos del objetivo en TEF, a 0,2-0,3 muy cerquita del objetivo en BBVA y a 0,1 del objetivo en SAN. Creo que lo conseguiremos (es decir, el 15 % prometido en el cortísimo plazo), quizás no mañana, pero si en unas sesiones.



pues yo hoy ya he liquidado la cartera,menos 2000 san,esas me las quedare hasta 6


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> pues yo hoy ya he liquidado la cartera,menos 2000 san,esas me las quedare hasta 6





gacela... 8:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me hacen leer un montón de páginas y encima tengo que corregir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mire usted
muchas personas nos damos cuenta de ello,pero si empezamos por ahi se desvirtua el hilo y se llena de observaciones innecesarias que llenan espacio y tiempo.
Creo que se encuentra usted herrado,dejelo correr.....


----------



## Seren (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguien entiende la diferencia que se ha formado entre los gemelos?
> es 0,6,mucha tela.Aqui falla algo
> Al que le bajan de AA- a A+ SUBE UNA BURRADA y el otro que sigue igual apenas subeienso:



casi 0,7 hoy... yo opto más por lo de los leoncios agazapados. Pero es que seguro que es salirme y me lo suben. 
Aqui mismo leí la noticia de uno de la city que con el guano del otro dia acojonado vendio 1,27 millones de euros del san (hoy tiene que estar dandose coscorrones), y como este habrá un montón, estará el broker de turno diciendo que si van a llegar a 4 y pasa lo que pasa...

Los banqueros londinenses, al diván - 26.11.2011 - lanacion.com *


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Calla ,joder
> que me he salido a 13,50
> ........me cago en tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Vendí las Prisas a 0,895 euros. Sobre los 1200 de reward. Another day in the green side. Ya siento no poder ver estar como accionista el próximo día 20 ....

Usted, qué tal va .... no se quejará hoy, hay que tener muy mala suerte o estar muy despistado para no haber ganado un buen jornal, no?.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> gacela... 8:



Cierto
pero a mi solamente me cuesta 6 euros vender 1000 acc de telef,y por ese precio me doy el lujo de dormir pensando que si mañana amanecen a 13 euros me las vuelvo a comprar y si no pues a esperar......

PD
aprendido de janus::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> pues yo hoy ya he liquidado la cartera,menos 2000 san,esas me las quedare hasta 6



quizás las tengas, si te acuerdas puse ese rango (5,7-6) a uno que me preguntó en el fin del mundo del jueves-viernes, pero creo que las tendrás seguramente en otro impulso alcista. Igual pienso con BBVA (aunque ya hemos rozado el rango 6,3-6,5) y Tef, que aún nos queda medio punto.


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cierto
> pero a mi solamente me cuesta 6 euros vender 1000 acc de telef,y por ese precio me doy el lujo de dormir pensando que si mañana amanecen a 13 euros me las vuelvo a comprar y si no pues a esperar......




Muy bien... siga así... vendiendo barato y comprando caro... 


Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vendí las Prisas a 0,895 euros. Sobre los 1200 de reward. Another day in the green side. Ya siento no poder ver estar como accionista el próximo día 20 ....
> 
> Usted, qué tal va .... no se quejará hoy, hay que tener muy mala suerte o estar muy despistado para no haber ganado un buen jornal, no?.



Yo solo me he recuperado de mis heridas,vuelvo a estar en liquidez
El saldo en el mes que llevo operando es practicamente cero de beneficios,he tenido grandes subidas y bajadas,Ahora estoy mejor ,aprendiendo a oler en la hierba


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Muy bien... siga así... vendiendo barato y comprando caro...
> 
> 
> Saludos



No, las vendi de media a 13,76(mas me chupe 620 napos de dividendo)
Si las compro sera a 12 o 13 en Enero o ultimos de mes


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> CDS , BBVA 403 calificacion A+
> 
> cds san 398 calif AA-
> 
> ...



El por qué lo dice en tono Mou?)

Pues hoyga, algún motivo habrá.

Pero son cosas que a una gacela como yo se le escapan...al igual que cuando BBVA estaba a 20 y san a 15....por qué ahora apenas hay diferencias??

Tanto influyen las ampliaciones de capital???

Por qué?

Por qué?


----------



## ponzi (30 Nov 2011)

Quien empieza el hilo de dic?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mire usted
> muchas personas nos damos cuenta de ello,pero si empezamos por ahi se desvirtua el hilo y se llena de observaciones innecesarias que llenan espacio y tiempo.
> Creo que se encuentra usted herrado,dejelo correr.....



Corra Pecata, corra ahora que lleva las herraduras puestas:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> El por qué lo dice en tono Mou?)
> 
> Pues hoyga, algún motivo habrá.
> 
> ...



Amigo,esa no es una pregunta de gacela sino de ignorante financiero y no lo digo por faltar
En fin,seguiremos buscando respuestas porque ahi en la respuesta esta la pasta


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Corra Pecata, corra ahora que lleva las herraduras puestas:XX::XX::XX:



OIGAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!
haga usted el favor de no desvelar mis pequeñas travesuras al general,quien lo entienda que lo coja pero no de usted las pistas......


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Todo según lo previsto, vela alcista el viernes, confirmación el lunes (lo dije el lunes Janus..), parada (ayer todo noticias guanistas apocalípticas y los que creemos que hay la misma correlación entre el precio y la noticia que entre una mandarina y un lenguado, advertíamos lo contrario. En realidad, los precios construyen la noticia), continuación de tendencia...Cómo seguimos? aún no hay optimismo, el tobogán de los 6000 está en el taller, cerquita de terminarse, pero tardarán en sacarlo. Cómo atraer a las gacelas para que se suban a él después? en realidad, mucha gacela no ha cogido este tren, luego lo lógico es que ya mañana pasadas unas horas, comience un ajuste sobre el 38,2% o 50% de la subida, eso, una paradita y la vuelta a la subida posterior, animaría al rebaño timorato. La gente necesita ilusionarse de que todo irá a mejor.
> Por cierto, Viscofan (la del HCH bestial en máximos históricos, apenas ha subido a pesar de la recomendación de Hódar, el mayor fabricante de gacelas), estamos a 0,4-0,6 ptos del objetivo en TEF, a 0,2-0,3 muy cerquita del objetivo en BBVA y a 0,1 del objetivo en SAN. Creo que lo conseguiremos (es decir, el 15 % prometido en el cortísimo plazo), quizás no mañana, pero si en unas sesiones.



Qué le voy a decir, hoy he fracasado porque era el día perfecto para hacer el mes completo y no he pasado del doble del objetivo. El viernes me puse largo (cantado como acostumbro) y alguno me decía "no te metas ....". Ahora todo está peponísimo y hay que pensar en la dirección contraria (mejor, pensar dónde se podría ir a la contra). Ahora voy a descansar unos minutos, los post del Sr MV me han dejado exhausto. Vaya máquina de escribir rompiendo el RAE y cambiar de opinión constantemente. Es tremendo.


----------



## Jose (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo solo me he recuperado de mis heridas,vuelvo a estar en liquidez
> El saldo en el mes que llevo operando es practicamente cero de beneficios,he tenido grandes subidas y bajadas,Ahora estoy mejor ,aprendiendo a oler en la hierba



Seamos sinceros gacelilla....
Te acojonaste con las MTS cayendo en barrena y has palmado bastante pasta.
Ahora llevas todo el día lamentándote por haber vendido después del subidón y quedarte otra vez fuera de juego.

La semana pasada dando lecciones sobre los SL ajustados y te has comido caídas de más del 10%. 
Estos del A.T y el ultracorto sois capaces de aguantar pérdidas del 10% durante una semana y vender apenas ganando un 0,5%.
Es lo que tiene el mirar todo el día la pantalla y la operativa maniaco-depresiva del que no tiene nada mejor que hacer en la vida.

Para correr estos riesgos no hace falta entrar en bolsa.

Lo dicho, en 6 meses, haciendo operaciones de lince como estas , estarás desplumado.

Ahora supongo que vas a esperar 10 días para ponerte largo otra vez y en el primer recorte entrar a saco para volver a pillarte las manos , ¿no?

Venga a dormir hombre que llevas 30 horas con el ordenador ........
Ala 
Hasta mañana.

Saludos;


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya, claro... joder, te colgué el puto giro en tiempo real, con la figura de vuelta dibujada en el gráfico antes de que se activase. ¿Recuerdas la bola de cristal? Pues eso.
> 
> El AT falla, pero pone las probabilidades a nuestro favor. He ido comentado a diario donde poner los profits desde que se giró el IBEX, con lo que de 680 a 350 (mínimo asegurado salvo gapazo a la baja) son unos cuantos puntos gracias a eso que poca ayuda ofrece.
> 
> En fin...




lo han clavado en los 50% del fibo, los gamberos
Podrias poner un valor interesante para mañana


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

A ver si tengo que llamar a calopez... 8:


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Amigo,esa no es una pregunta de gacela sino de ignorante financiero y no lo digo por faltar
> En fin,seguiremos buscando respuestas porque ahi en la respuesta esta la pasta



No ha sabido entenderlo o no he sabido expresarlo....seguramente sea lo segundo.

Digamos que me juego un cojón a que si ponderamos las ampliaciones de capital sufridas tanto por SAN como por BBVA con su volumen y precio de acción, los valores de dichas acciones no deberían haberse acercado tanto.

La idea que quería transmitir es que las ampliaciones de capital no son el motivo de dicho acercamiento de precios.

Se le habrá penalizado a BBVA la salida de Brasil, o qué se yo, pero vamos...que creo que en esa época (2006 aprox) ya estaban fuera de Brasil, así que por eso pregunto....¿por qué?


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Seamos sinceros gacelilla....
> Te acojonaste con las MTS cayendo en barrena y has palmado bastante pasta.
> Ahora llevas todo el día lamentándote por haber vendido después del subidón y quedarte otra vez fuera de juego.
> 
> ...




Gacelilla???, el señor Votin????, es un león que está en la hierba aprendiendo a oler!!!!

Votin: la verdad es que ya todo el mundo sabe que aún eres un gacelilla:XX:, pero yo he de añadir que eres un tipo honrado y muy leido en eso de los book value, desde el cariño. Aprenda, vuelvase un fiera de la inversión .... y fórrese para que podamos decir "a aquel tío le conocimos, hay que ver cómo prosperó", .... como el Bisbal pero en plan Buffet.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Seamos sinceros gacelilla....
> 
> *Estos del A.T y el ultracorto sois capaces de aguantar pérdidas del 10% durante una semana y vender apenas ganando un 0,5%.*
> 
> ...



Qué desahogado no??


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

Jose dijo:


> Seamos sinceros gacelilla....
> Te acojonaste con las MTS cayendo en barrena y has palmado bastante pasta.
> Ahora llevas todo el día lamentándote por haber vendido después del subidón y quedarte otra vez fuera de juego.
> 
> ...



Uhmmmm
Yo solo llevo unas 4 semas y pico en la bolsa.....
Tendre como 14 0 15 operaciones,ademas,yo de entrada no meteria nada mas que una pequeña parte,un 5% o asi de dinero,lo justo para aprender
Si estoy es porque me divierto,siento desilusionarse pero no me acojono
Si me he salido es porque me cuesta poco ( 6 euros ,gastos de bolsa solo por operacion de 12 k)
ja,ja,ja.....si que tengo mas cosas que hacer en la vida,pero eso ya es personal

Espero que no te pique mucho lo de gamesa,te he hecho un favor avisandote de la cagada que hacias.El año que viene a 2,5::
Yo estoy en tablas o con poco beneficio,pero tu si has palmado
Anda descansa que te quedan muchas jornadas de sufrimiento


----------



## Claca (30 Nov 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> lo han clavado en los 50% del fibo, los gamberos
> Podrias poner un valor interesante para mañana



No, si hoy he recomendado hacer una toma parcial de beneficios en los 8.440 es porque veo que entramos ya en terreno peligroso. El profit para el IBEX siguen siendo los 8.350. Se han dejado gaps intradía y normalmente no tardan en cerrarse. Ahora antes de entrar hay que esperar a que se produzca un recorte, al menos es como lo veo yo.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Gacelilla???, el señor Votin????, es un león que está en la hierba aprendiendo a oler!!!!
> 
> Votin: la verdad es que ya todo el mundo sabe que aún eres un gacelilla:XX:, pero yo he de añadir que eres un tipo honrado y muy leido en eso de los book value, desde el cariño. Aprenda, vuelvase un fiera de la inversión .... y fórrese para que podamos decir "a aquel tío le conocimos, hay que ver cómo prosperó", .... como el Bisbal pero en plan Buffet.



Uhmm
Tengo alguna licenciatura por ahi de empresariales de los 80,justamente me especialice en BANCA Y BOLSA,por aquel tiempo en Valencia habia Bolsin
pero claro,de aquello a esto es un mundo nuevo
Si me acuerdo que el examen final fue con el periodico el PAIS y una simulacion de cartera de inversion

Pero yo ahora vuelvo a ser gacela de nuevo,nada que ver con usted ,escualo de los indices y los cortos


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si me acuerdo que el examen final fue con el periodico el PAIS y una simulacion de cartera de inversion


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, si hoy he recomendado hacer una toma parcial de beneficios en los 8.440 es porque veo que entramos ya en terreno peligroso. El profit para el IBEX siguen siendo los 8.350. Se han dejado gaps intradía y normalmente no tardan en cerrarse. Ahora antes de entrar hay que esperar a que se produzca un recorte, al menos es como lo veo yo.



Claca, algo que comento más atrás del complicado momento, es a la hora de colocar los stops...me da miedo que ocurra como esta mañana, que la bajada sea falsa y luego pegue peponazo como hoy...ienso:

Una bajada del 3% ya no es falsa bajada y sería hora de soltar?:cook:

No sé si me explico:


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Uhmm
> Tengo alguna licenciatura por ahi de empresariales de los 80,justamente me especialice en BANCA Y BOLSA,por aquel tiempo en Valencia habia Bolsin
> pero claro,de aquello a esto es un mundo nuevo
> Si me acuerdo que el examen final fue con el periodico el PAIS y una simulacion de cartera de inversion
> ...



Yo soy Teleco con especialidades en Radiocomunicaciones y en Microelectrónica. Ahora me dedico a otro tema pero lo digo porque sabía bastante de antenas y de ahí que tenga facilidad para estar en sintonía con el mercado.:XX:

Con el PAIS?, ahora entiendo su fijación .....

Hostia, me supera en unos 12-16 años más o menos. Ya va siendo hora de que aprenda, no?


----------



## tonuel (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> No sé si me explico:





como un libro abierto... 8:












Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Nov 2011)

La subida es bastante sólida. Pensaba que iba a ver recogida abajo pero no ha dado tiempo para más.

Para el sp objetivo en los 1290-1300


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Me encanta la sorna de Tonuel, pero he de reconocer que tengo las mismas inquietudes que Faraico, y eso sólo puede deberse a que....



















































sin duda yo soy todavía más gacela!!!


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> como un libro abierto... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso es una cabra?
lo estas llamando loquillo?::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Nov 2011)

Por cierto, qué volumen más bajo en el Dax!! pues sí que estamos mal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Nov 2011)

con las ultimas 4 páginas :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Nov 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vendí las Prisas a 0,895 euros. Sobre los 1200 de reward. Another day in the green side. Ya siento no poder ver estar como accionista el próximo día 20 ....
> 
> Usted, qué tal va .... no se quejará hoy, hay que tener muy mala suerte o estar muy despistado para no haber ganado un buen jornal, no?.



Enhorabuena por _yet another_ operación brillante. 

Si ya se ha desprendido de las PRISAS le dará lo mismo, pero esta mañana leí no se en dónde que el americano que llevaba el área de negocio digital se ha vuelto a su tierra.


----------



## bertok (30 Nov 2011)

Las PRISAS son una castaña ........

Jugad con cosas de verdad, coño.


----------



## Janus (30 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Enhorabuena por _yet another_ operación brillante.
> 
> Si ya se ha desprendido de las PRISAS le dará lo mismo, pero esta mañana leí no se en dónde que el americano que llevaba el área de negocio digital se ha vuelto a su tierra.




Mañana me entero e intento contarles.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

BME debería hacer valer que ELLA es la bolsa para que pase a ser el Ibex 36, al más puro estilo Celta y Sevilla.

En el Continuo, ni más ni menos. ¿Cómo me presento a la JGA, en un Duster? :no:


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

Los malvados mercados:

_La rentabilidad de la deuda soberana alemana a un año se ha situado en terreno negativo por primera vez, minutos antes de conocerse que los principales bancos centrales del mundo intervendrán de forma concertada para facilitar liquidez en dólares.

La deuda alemana con un vencimiento de un año registró una rentabilidad negativa del -0,05 % por los rumores de que el Banco Central Europeo intensificará sus medidas de estímulo económico.

Esto significa que los inversores están dispuestos a asumir una pequeña pérdida a cambio de un activo sin riesgo, como está considerada la deuda alemana, en un momento de gran incertidumbre en el mercado._

Si dan penita y todo...


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> como un libro abierto... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya entiendo por qué no me contestan y me dicen...para quedarse con mi dinero....pues se van a joder, no pienso vender nada y así si no vendo no pierdo dinero....y con los dividendos en unos años se pagarán las acciones solas, y además ya saben que en bolsa a largo siempre se gana...qué mas?? Ah, si....esto va parriba



Ghk, es que lo de los SL me jode bastante...mire que los he respetado muchas veces y me he ahorrado pasta...peeeeero.....esta semana y el pasado viernes no lo he hecho....me negaba a vender SAN a 5,10 e IBE a 5,68....y fíjese, la cosa a salido bien...ienso:

Más que nada pienso que quedarme pillado en San a 5,20 no es muy preocupante en teoría. Eso sí, el SL ahora lo pondré en 5,40 y así me garantizo no perder y sacarle algo.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Nov 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ya entiendo por qué no me contestan y me dicen...para quedarse con mi dinero....pues se van a joder, no pienso vender nada y así si no vendo no pierdo dinero....y con los dividendos en unos años se pagarán las acciones solas, y además ya saben que en bolsa a largo siempre se gana...qué mas?? Ah, si....esto va parriba



Se ha dejado lo de que para malvenderlas las prende fuego.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Se ha dejado lo de que para malvenderlas las prende fuego.



y que para ese precio que se las quede el banco::


----------



## faraico (30 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Se ha dejado lo de que para malvenderlas las prende fuego.





VOTIN dijo:


> y que para ese precio que se las quede el banco::



O para mis hijos....

Es lo que dice un amigo de mi padre....que las deja para sus hijos....que cuando se muera, sus hijos las venderán sin saber cuanto le costaron y no les dolerá el venderlas y tan felices::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Nov 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Se ha dejado lo de que para malvenderlas las prende fuego.




Adjunto imagen de la última quedada de accionistas de Astroc en la Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Valencia:


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Adjunto imagen de la última quedada de accionistas de Astroc en la Plaza del Ayuntamiento de Valencia:




EN esa época yo estaba trabajando por Castellón...llegó a nuestros oídos que gente del pueblo del Sr. Bañuelos (con el cuál se reunión alguna vez mi jefe y nos dijo que era un crack) llegó a hipotecar su casa para comprar Astroc.

Esa gente más que gacela...digamos que sería algo así como..."tontosdelculo"??:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (1 Dic 2011)

Bueno, vamos a hablar un poco de bolsa. El DAX en serie de días está pegado a una resistencia de notable dificultad. Entre 6130 y 6180 no debería ser evidente que se pase sin más. Lo que sucede es que cuando Pepón anda suelto, estas figuras se comportan como la mantequilla. Vamos a ver mañana cómo se comporta y veremos si hay opciones de algún corto. Si no, no pasa nada y nos ponemos en el long side.
El SP en serie de días está pegado a la directriz alcista que se perdió el 17/11. Debería corregir algo, es probable.


----------



## The Hellion (1 Dic 2011)

faraico dijo:


> O para mis hijos....
> 
> Es lo que dice un amigo de mi padre....que las deja para sus hijos....que cuando se muera, sus hijos las venderán sin saber cuanto le costaron y no les dolerá el venderlas y tan felices::



En eso de que las acciones que no has comprado tú no duelen, razón no le falta. 

Otro cantar es que esas acciones se vendan o se queden acumulando polvo en algún banco. Hay en mi familia cercana acciones compradas por personas ya fallecidas que llevan quince o más años en el banco, algunas generando algo de dinero con los dividendos, otras, supongo, acumulando más papelitos con la moda esta de los dividendos en acciones, y aun algunas otras, ¡ay! de empresas quebradas o _very past their prime_. 

El ejemplo más clamoroso, que yo sepa, es faes pharma, que no sé por cuánto ni cuándo se compró, (aunque hace más de doce años, con seguridad), y que ha pasado de cotizar a 6 euros a cotizar a 18 y a languidecer a 2 en la actualidad. Afortunadamente, soy el único que es consciente de la aventura de los precios, y obviamente, no abriré la boca.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Dic 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a hablar un poco de bolsa. El DAX está pegado a una resistencia de notable dificultad. Entre 6130 y 6180 no debería ser evidente que se pase sin más. Lo que sucede es que cuando Pepón anda suelto, estas figuras se comportan como la mantequilla. Vamos a ver mañana cómo se comporta y veremos si hay opciones de algún corto. Si no, no pasa nada y nos ponemos en el long side.



Por lo que aprecio en volumen diario, lo debe estar subiendo unicamente Merkel y su familia..Tiene pinta de susto


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Dic 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los malvados mercados:
> 
> _La rentabilidad de la deuda soberana alemana a un año se ha situado en terreno negativo por primera vez, minutos antes de conocerse que los principales bancos centrales del mundo intervendrán de forma concertada para facilitar liquidez en dólares.
> 
> ...



no dan penita no, si compran deúda a ese precio es porque tienen en mente un periodo inflacionario, o aún pero que el sistema sea íliquido
total

tendermos estos vaivenes hasta 2013 o 2014...........


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Voy a llorar... :´´´´´´(



Lo sientooo... pero no me llore... mire, mire... hago propósito de enmienda.

Lo reconozco... es un vicio que tengo hace mucho tipo y no consigo quitármelo... a ver si de hoy no pasa.

1. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
2. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
3. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar
4. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
5. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
6. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.

...


Spoiler



7. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar
8. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
9. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
10. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
11. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
12. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
13. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
14. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar
15. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
16. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
17. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
18. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
19. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.
20. Se escribe inflación y viene inflar.



A ver si así no se me olvida... si no, la próxima vez habrá que llegar hasta cincuenta.


----------



## atman (1 Dic 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mire usted
> muchas personas nos damos cuenta de ello,pero si empezamos por ahi se desvirtua el hilo y se llena de observaciones innecesarias que llenan espacio y tiempo.
> Creo que se encuentra usted herrado,dejelo correr.....



Claro, que no queda sitio para hablar de relojes, coches, motos, pizzas, ginebras y ya*es... y de gracias que somos unos caballeros y que tenemos veteranos, que si no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Dic 2011)

Carta abierta a los veteranos del hilo. 01/12/2011

A los ilustres,

Bien saben vuestras mercedes que llevo un año en el hilo. Desde hace unos meses llevo preguntádome la razón por la que se evita escribir el sustantivo referido a buques a motor de distinta eslora, manga y puntal que navegan por nuestros sufridos mares.
Si algún veterano hace bien en explicarlo estaría más que agradecido.

A vuestros pies y a los de sus señoras.

G.T.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Dic 2011)

Yates... A ver.... yates...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Dic 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Carta abierta a los veteranos del hilo. 01/12/2011
> 
> A los ilustres,
> 
> ...



ARIA,...que recuerdos.


----------



## pollastre (1 Dic 2011)

Sustantivo de cuervos, presagio de males y desgracias mayores.

Mejor evitar pronunciarlo.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Carta abierta a los veteranos del hilo. 01/12/2011
> 
> A los ilustres,
> 
> ...


----------



## faraico (1 Dic 2011)

Aprovechando la nocturnidad y poca actividad del hilo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-a.html#post5372088


----------



## FranR (6 Dic 2011)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que estábamos usando el hilo antiguo, que anda un poquito más abajo. Que desastre...


AARRIBBBA CON EL BUENO!!!!


----------

